# What are you playing at the moment?



## Epona (Feb 24, 2012)

In Suburban we have "what are you having for tea/lunch" threads and "what do you have in your glass", in music there is "what are you listening to" etc etc

We need a "What are you playing" thread, please join in and let us know what games you are currently playing!

I am currently involved in a CiV 4 "Caveman 2 Cosmos" mod hotseat game with my OH. I am winning, in fact it's not looking at all good for him at this point!


----------



## Supine (Feb 24, 2012)

I've resigned myself to playing Skyrim until Mass Effect 3 is released.


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2012)

I am playing Dark Souls, you will be surprised to hear.  Everybody should play dark souls.  It's the greatest game of its generation.

I might try to move on to something else, but I've been saying that since October and haven't quite managed it. 

My contributions to this thread might be a bit monotonous.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2012)

Mainly just endless "Civilisation Revolution" on the DS.

Haven't really played anything in depth since "Fallout 3" last year (I miss my Megaton house ) and re-playing "Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood".

There are loads I do want to play (AC: Revelations, Uncharted series, LA Noire, Red Dead Redemption) but I am rehearsing and line learning now and really need to concentrate on that so it's pick up and play rather than immersion for me at the moment!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 24, 2012)

MW3. I have no soul


----------



## bmd (Feb 24, 2012)

Syndicate on the 360, which is a great shooter.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2012)

Playing Goldeneye mainly at the moment, not too bad although a little on the easy side. Started MW3 but got bored...


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 24, 2012)

Back with the minecraft addiction.  which is preventing me from finishing fallout new vegas.


----------



## Jackobi (Feb 24, 2012)

I started playing Crusader Kings II last night, good initial impressions and looks like a very complex game. It will take me a long time to understand what the fuck I am doing.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 24, 2012)

Still playing Skyrim. On my fourth character who's a sneaky wood elf with a pathological hatred of archery.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 24, 2012)

Bit of Company of Heroes for online RTS action, Skyrim and Wolfenstein because it was very cheap in a recent Steam one day sale. Am enjoying the single player part...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm shooting spaceships in Enigmata.  It's about the only game I play


----------



## revol68 (Feb 24, 2012)

In between bouts of Battlefield 3 on the PC (the only way to play console scum!), I'm playing the recently released Alan Wake, which is pretty decent, a solid * out of 10 game I'd say, though the lighting effects in it are awesome. I kind of lost interest in Skyrim as the realisation that it's just a big world for leveling up dawned on me and the main story is less than gripping, certainly it didn't suck me in like Fallout 3 did.

On the xbox I just completed Metal Gear Solid 3 HD, a classic that I'd missed out on the first time round and I'm playing Metal Gear Solid: Peacewalker, which initially I didn't like but has now sucked me in with it's mini game stuff.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah yeah looking forward to MGS HD..


----------



## revol68 (Feb 24, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah yeah looking forward to MGS HD..


 
Have you bought it yet, if not I'd happily swap you my copy for a half decent game of yours.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Still playing Skyrim. On my fourth character who's a sneaky wood elf with a pathological hatred of archery.


That post _sooo_ makes me want to play Skyrim


----------



## revol68 (Feb 24, 2012)

Right might give Skyrim another go tonight.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 24, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Playing Goldeneye mainly at the moment, not too bad although a little on the easy side. Started MW3 but got bored...


ooo, forgot about goldeneye, was going to get it... has it got an online multiplayer?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 24, 2012)

Still spend most of my game-playing time on Dungeon Crawl, over ssh to a remote server. When it's not too slow. It's handy because I often have a terminal open anyway when I'm working and it doesn't look like I'm playing games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2012)

Mumbles274 said:


> ooo, forgot about goldeneye, was going to get it... has it got an online multiplayer?



Yup but it's shit. Personally I wouldn't buy the game, got it on rent but it's not worth full price at all...


----------



## Bajie (Feb 24, 2012)

Warriors on the PS2, based on the 1970's film, pretty good game, "can you count suckers!"


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 24, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup but it's shit. Personally I wouldn't buy the game, got it on rent but it's not worth full price at all...


thanks, will get it when price comes down for sentimental value lol


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2012)

Heh, yeah the single player isn't too bad, kinda enjoying it due to nostalgia reasons tbh...reckon it's worth 20 quid if I were to buy it.


----------



## OneStrike (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm sticking with Battlefield 3 until i unlock the flares on the jets.  Its near impossible seeing as everyone else online already has the frigging heat seakers.


----------



## Epona (Feb 25, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> I started playing Crusader Kings II last night, good initial impressions and looks like a very complex game. It will take me a long time to understand what the fuck I am doing.


 
I like that in a game, many of my favourite games take a while to learn, I like to exercise the grey matter.  Is it a military strategy type thing or more of an empire builder?  I'm not so much into pure military strategy.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 25, 2012)

I've gone back to Gran Turismo 5 recently. I've decided to learn how to drive using a manual gearbox, so I'm going through all the special events and licenses and trying to get golds.

I was playing a lot of BF3 but the constant updates, connection problems and getting shot by snipers was getting me down.

Oh, and I've been playing a LOT of stick cricket on my galaxy sII


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 25, 2012)

Fall Out 3


----------



## Jackobi (Feb 25, 2012)

Epona said:


> I like that in a game, many of my favourite games take a while to learn, I like to exercise the grey matter. Is it a military strategy type thing or more of an empire builder? I'm not so much into pure military strategy.


 
There is a military aspect, but it is more focussed on political and economic strategies. There is no advanced battlefield screen as in Total War, it is more of a hex game, similar to Victoria II.

Battle screen:






Character screen:


----------



## Epona (Feb 26, 2012)

Ooh that looks good! Might check it out when I have some cash to buy a game.  I assume it is available on PC?


----------



## Jackobi (Feb 26, 2012)

Epona said:


> I assume it is available on PC?


 
Yes, it is for PC, there is an official demo available too (I usually get unofficial 'demos' from a torrent site). It is a definite hate it or love it game, has a steep learning curve and not much eye candy. I have failed miserably three times to defend England from invasion, but keep going back for more, the complexity appeals to me and frustrates me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 26, 2012)

Im still trying to force myself to learn hearts of iron III. Learning curve a little too steep but im sure id love it if i put the effort in. Trouble is, too many fun and intuitively easy titles get in the way.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 27, 2012)

Occasional player of realm of the mad god.  Kinda fun, but dying isn't!


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, I was going to give that a go.  Is it any good?


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 27, 2012)

Still hammering Left 4 dead 2

And being a bit less shit at it than i was


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah I keep meaning to get back to that...love L4D2.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 27, 2012)

tommers said:


> Yeah, I was going to give that a go. Is it any good?


 
Its kinda fun, its free so have a bash.   Dying is permanent so if you think that your in even the slightest danger of dying then run.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 27, 2012)

Playing through Dear Esther at the moment. Well, I say playing, it's more like watching a film than playing really.
Also playing a bit of skyrim, but it's not really floating my boat that much.
Also, apart from his Mario Kart Wii addiction - he's nearly unlocked all 32 expert staff ghosts - my 7 year old is playing through some old n64 games. Donkey Kong 64 is his favourite at the moment. It's not aged that well, but he really likes it.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah I keep meaning to get back to that...love L4D2.


 

i'm ogden7 on there at the moment if you ever fancy a game


----------



## Utopia (Feb 28, 2012)

Fifa 12 mainly at the mo, as well as Limbo and the odd blast on RDR and LA Noire....all on the PS3.


----------



## spring-peeper (Feb 28, 2012)

Age of Empires II


----------



## yield (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been playing the open beta for Starhawk the 3rd person shooter successor to Warhawk on ps3. I love the flying mechs but I'm rubbish with them. It's a lot of fun though I think the beta ends soon.

Also tried the demos for Mass Effect 3, SSX and Syndicate. I've still not finished Mass Effect 2. SSX isn't that great but I don't like sports games. Syndicate I'll probably pick up. Could be great in a well organised 4 person team.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 28, 2012)

Just completed Portal 2, awaiting delivery of Gears of War 2 now. Oh, and still working on Prof Leyton 4


----------



## tommers (Feb 28, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Its kinda fun, its free so have a bash. Dying is permanent so if you think that your in even the slightest danger of dying then run.


 

I like it.  It's like an action rogue-like.  Not sure I could play it for long, mind.  My head's spinning!


----------



## treelover (Feb 29, 2012)

Getting towards the end of LA Noire on xbox, (reason I bought said xbox) struggling with cases though:, just charged Varley as the guilty man in the 'Gas Man' case!, Two Worlds 2 on PC, massive open worlds, Silent Hunter 5, PC, incredibly immersive and atmospheric, only one choice of sub though..


----------



## Jackobi (Feb 29, 2012)

treelover said:


> Silent Hunter 5, PC, incredibly immersive and atmospheric, only one choice of sub though..


 
I've been playing this recently and have enjoyed it, I am sure that more choices of sub become available as the mission progresses (although I haven't progressed that far yet).
See subsim for some very good mods:

http://www.subsim.com/radioroom/index.php


----------



## Random (Feb 29, 2012)

call of duty 2 and planetscape torment


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 29, 2012)

Well the u75 minecraft server has seen me a fair bit of late

also booted up beyond good and evil which i got from GOG  but  i'm not that good at fighting  so i'm not sure if i will go that far in the game

also playing Fortune Summoners a jrpg side scolling game  
http://store.steampowered.com/app/203510/

there are a load of other games i haven't finished  but mean to go back to


----------



## golightly (Feb 29, 2012)

treelover said:


> Getting towards the end of LA Noire on xbox, (reason I bought said xbox) struggling with cases though:, just charged Varley as the guilty man in the 'Gas Man' case!, Two Worlds 2 on PC, massive open worlds, Silent Hunter 5, PC, incredibly immersive and atmospheric, only one choice of sub though..


 
 You know you can get LA Noire on PC now.  I have been considering buying it, but I need to watch my cash.

Currently, re-playing Crysis.  Mindless killing is about all I'm good for these days.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 29, 2012)

I've finally started playing Skyrim. My gf bought it a while ago but I never seem to have enough time to sit down and play it. There was a cock up at work recently and I ended up with an unforseen day off so I made an effort and have since managed to make time for a few sessions 
I've also been playing (more socially with mates in the flat above us) Battlefield 3, Trials HD and still trying to get all platinums in Project Gotham


----------



## treelover (Feb 29, 2012)

'You know you can get LA Noire on PC now. I have been considering buying it, but I need to watch my cash.


Yes, it now has Dx11 as well, but LAN is a repetitive game and can't see the point of buying it on PC with its limited replay value..


----------



## yield (Feb 29, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Occasional player of realm of the mad god. Kinda fun, but dying isn't!





tommers said:


> I like it. It's like an action rogue-like. Not sure I could play it for long, mind. My head's spinning!


Thanks Sunray. I played Realm of the Mad God via steam yesterday. Good fun and most importantly free.


----------



## tommers (Feb 29, 2012)

I didn't get very far 

It would be good to have a proper party though.....


----------



## Sunray (Feb 29, 2012)

I died really annoyingly as I got a God Quest and got stuck in water and the HP was 300 to 0 in about 1 millisecond. I was a lvl 15 wizard with some nice gear. Be careful what quests you attack.

It takes a few hours to hit lvl 20 so its very much casual gaming or more if you fancy teaming up.

Go to the beach, get a pirate cave, get some drops and head inland. The further you go the harder it will get, with patches of it needing a group of players.

Kinda want to play against the Mad God. He appeared on one level I was on, but there needs to be 85 players to kill him as he has 65000 damage.

I'm going to create a new thread


----------



## tommers (Feb 29, 2012)

Ah, I wonder if that was happened to me?  The screen started shaking and then suddenly we were all in a dungeon with LOADS of really hard monsters.  I couldn't even really see what was going on.  Then I died.  Obviously.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 29, 2012)

Modern Warfare 3 - enjoying that - I think I've done all the missions though 
got Black Ops as well, and an earlier Medal of Honour one to play - I tend to buy them when they get cheaper


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 29, 2012)

My main game at the moment is The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword on the Wii, tuly a fantastic and beautiful game. It's got that 'magic' that I don't seem to be able to get anywhere but from a Zelda game.

Once I've finished that I need to go back to Xenoblade Chronicles, which is the best RPG of this generation imho. I also bought a GORGEOUS limited edition version of The Last Story the other day (an epic JRPG by the creator of Final Fantasy). It's staying in storage until I finish a few other games. Well, apart from ripping the Nobuo Uematsu cd.

I'm also playing Alan Wake's American Nightmare on the 360. It's quite enjoyable and looks great.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 29, 2012)

Waiting for someone one ebay to sell Zelda Skyward Sword for a bit cheaper.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 29, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Waiting for someone one ebay to sell Zelda Skyward Sword for a bit cheaper.


 
I'm sure I saw the limited edition with a golden motion+ Wiimote, 25th anniversary CD etc for £50 in Asda. It's the one I have and a total bargain.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 29, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Yes, it is for PC, there is an official demo available too (I usually get unofficial 'demos' from a torrent site). It is a definite hate it or love it game, has a steep learning curve and not much eye candy. I have failed miserably three times to defend England from invasion, but keep going back for more, the complexity appeals to me and frustrates me.


 
Just downloaded it. I'm determined to enjoy a paradox game. 

The forums are useful for strategies etc. 

http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?551-Crusader-Kings-II


----------



## Epona (Feb 29, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Playing through Dear Esther at the moment. Well, I say playing, it's more like watching a film than playing really.


 
Saw that on Steam the other day and was intrigued, is it any good? I quite like that sort of thing as a relaxing break from my usual RPG & Strategy/Empire Builder staples, and I do enjoy a good mystery story.


----------



## Supine (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't understand how you people play more than one game at a time. I can only remember one set of controls & it takes me a while to learn new ones.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 29, 2012)

Epona said:


> Saw that on Steam the other day and was intrigued, is it any good? I quite like that sort of thing as a relaxing break from my usual RPG & Strategy/Empire Builder staples, and I do enjoy a good mystery story.



For £7 it's worth a look. The prose is a little purple in places, but the atmosphere and the art design are some of the best in any game I've played.


----------



## starfish (Feb 29, 2012)

Bajie said:


> Warriors on the PS2, based on the 1970's film, pretty good game, "can you count suckers!"


 
That was a great game. Might dig it out over the weekend.

At the moment i am mostly playing MW3 & GT5.


----------



## tommers (Mar 1, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> For £7 it's worth a look. The prose is a little purple in places, but the atmosphere and the art design are some of the best in any game I've played.


 
I fancy it, but not sure my PC will run it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2012)

i'm giving spiral knights a try  but   it requires a team up to get out of the starting area  so i'm a little put off


now  going to give kingdom of amular a go


----------



## magneze (Mar 2, 2012)

Trine 2. Excellent platformer, gorgeous graphics too.


----------



## Epona (Mar 3, 2012)

Supine said:


> I don't understand how you people play more than one game at a time. I can only remember one set of controls & it takes me a while to learn new ones.


 
I understand that completely - a game with too many buttons to press in various different combinations in the first place can flummox me completely! I generally tend to play games that are turn based, or at least with a pause button (and not generally "action games") - the only exception to that really is games by Bethesda Game Studios and most of their controls are pretty similar - although Fallout 3 and ES had reversed "activate" and "jump" buttons, so switching between games often means that I am looking at a container and jumping up and down instead of opening the bloody thing! I cannot use a control pad at all btw, but am a touch typist so using keys on the keyboard comes far more naturally to me, as I've been touch-typing so long that it's ingrained in my subconscious where all the keys are - if I try to use a control pad it all goes tits up (and it hurts cos I have arthritis in my thumb joints, but even putting that point aside, that it's just not as intuitive to me!)

I don't tend to play games that punish me for having poor reaction time or inability to remember which combination of button presses pull off whatever awesome move my character is supposed to be able to do!

Dara O'Briain did the funniest bit on his live show that was released on DVD about playing video games and trying to remember the correct buttons/controls, had me in stitches, I can relate to that! I'm sort of chuckling now just thinking about it.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 3, 2012)

i'm not playing it yet, but i can see firing this up on cod4 at the weekend... how did i not know about this utter fucking awesomeness???


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm still enjoying FFXIII: Lighting Returns, though a certain quest has really annoyed me and I might skip that quest for now.

Yesterday I got stuck in to Metal Gear Solid 4, what a game!


----------



## Enviro (Mar 17, 2014)

Well I've sort of given up on New Vegas... Well, I haven't, but 50 hours in and it's extremely buggy! Last couple of times I played it kept blue screening my PC for no apparent reason. Now I have learnt that once you complete the main quest you can't carry on and do all the DLC's on the same game file?! So am back to playing Just Cause 2 mainly. Am 50% of the way through!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm playing Assassins Creed II while waiting for my next choice, I was about to buy either PB Winterbottom or The Bridge but my lil bro has just lent me GTA V so that's me sorted for a bit.


----------



## funky_sessions (May 4, 2014)

I'm playing titanfall on pc,  it's pretty fun and looks great. Doesn't quite live up to the hype though. Just waiting for watch dogs to come out,  hoping it won't suffer the same problem


----------



## Dandred (May 4, 2014)

Assassin's creed black flag. 

Loads of fun.


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2014)

I have been sucked into ESO big time.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2014)

I just bought vampire bloodlines.

Otherwise... dark souls 2 & desktop dungeon


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2014)

I never finished Bloodlines, I was enjoying it though.

I'm, rather embarrassingly, passing the time with The Sims while I do other stuff. I have a bunch of stuff I want to play though. Most of my time has been spent with ESO for a while. I'm going to be uninstalling Skyrim later today and reinstalling it at some point in the future with a clean slate and lots of new mods.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I never finished Bloodlines, I was enjoying it though.



Heh.  Yeah the two people on my steam list who play it are you and epona.  

I'm right at the start but it looks good so far.


----------



## Epona (May 5, 2014)

Vampire: The Masquarade: Bloodlines - is an absolutely fantastic game, I absolutely love it.  It's a great action RPG with some challenging moments, nicely written and in a nice well-fleshed-out world (based on a PnP universe).  I'm not even that into 'vampire stuff' but still found it compelling.

Edit: Make sure you have unofficial patches, the devs were forced to put the game out early then folded so there was no official support, but several members of the dev team carried on working with the community to get unofficial patches and content released, before you go any further do a bit of a google and make sure you have everything up to date


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2014)

Yeah,  I see people debating whether to get the "true"  or unofficial patches,  and then isn't there an unofficial plus one too?  Tell me which one i need Epona. 

Thanks. 

It looks OK at the minute.  A few bugs but nothing awful.


----------



## Epona (May 5, 2014)

tommers said:


> Yeah,  I see people debating whether to get the "true"  or unofficial patches,  and then isn't there an unofficial plus one too?  Tell me which one i need Epona.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> It looks OK at the minute.  A few bugs but nothing awful.



When I last played, I used the most recent patch on this list, but it looks as though they have now moved the site and there may be something more recent.  The devs were firmly and rightfully fucked off with basically being sacked, and carried on working for free with the community to provide patches.  Brian Mitsoda is now in charge of Double Bear Productions who have Dead State under their umbrella.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 5, 2014)

Oh yes, I remember downloading the unofficial patches plus a couple of other things I don't recall right now. 

You're right about challenging. There was one fight in particular... I can't remember who it was against, I seem to remember a fire axe being involved but I could be wrong... that was certainly tough. 

Also, don't play as a Malkavian on your first run. Play one as your second character, because you'll appreciate what they say all the more - you'll likely not get half of it otherwise.


----------



## Epona (May 5, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh yes, I remember downloading the unofficial patches plus a couple of other things I don't recall right now.
> 
> You're right about challenging. There was one fight in particular... I can't remember who it was against, I seem to remember a fire axe being involved but I could be wrong... that was certainly tough.
> 
> Also, don't play as a Malkavian on your first run. Play one as your second character, because you'll appreciate what they say all the more - you'll likely not get half of it otherwise.



Oh blimey yes, you are completely right there, I'd forgotten about that.  Malkavian for subequent runthroughs - you don't want to do it the first time becuase nothing will make much sense, but for a 2nd playthrough it's well worth it.  Also I love games that put stuff like that in making it worth a replay


----------



## YouSir (May 13, 2014)

I'm back on the aul Crusader Kings 2. Lots of new DLCs and mods. Haven't played the latest one yet, which adds India but have sunk some time into the Game of Thrones mod. Worth a look but doesn't go as far as the unmodded version, too many established limits.


----------



## Yetman (May 13, 2014)

Completed Assassins Creed. Now I've got Hitman Absolutions which I dabble with, and I've finally got a working version of GTA V so that 

Also onto part 4 of The Walking Dead on the PC. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2014)

OH bought me a copy of Killing Floor when it was cheap on Steam at the weekend so that I could play it with him.  I am not normally that into map based shooters (or even shooters, usually), but I have to say playing it with the OH is a load of fun


----------



## moon (Jun 11, 2014)

Is anyone playing Murdered Soul? Looks good..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

Transistor and B4 are my current faves although B4 has taken over for a while...koff.


----------



## magneze (Jun 12, 2014)

Wolfenstein: The New Order
It's awesome.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Jun 12, 2014)

I've fired up minecraft for the first time in months. When did they bring in horses? I'm trying to find a dungeon with a saddle in a chest.


----------



## tommers (Jun 12, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Transistor.



Is that any good?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 12, 2014)

I came across an old Unreal Tournament folder last week on a 60 gig HDD I had buried in a cupboard, and I decided to install it. 
It's still a great game 15 years later, and there are still loads of people playing it.
I spent countless hours building maps for it. I even converted the opening sequence into a map... it was pretty 
I think I might have a fragfest for a bit of nostalgia


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

tommers said:


> Is that any good?



It's excellent.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

magneze said:


> Wolfenstein: The New Order
> It's awesome.



Oooh what's that like?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I came across an old Unreal Tournament folder last week on a 60 gig HDD I had buried in a cupboard, and I decided to install it.
> It's still a great game 15 years later, and there are still loads of people playing it.
> I spent countless hours building maps for it. I even converted the opening sequence into a map... it was pretty
> I think I might have a fragfest for a bit of nostalgia



I LOVE 2004, played so much of it and would love a new version..!


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 12, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I LOVE 2004, played so much of it and would love a new version..!


I wouldn't hold my breath on a new Unreal Tournament release from Epic Games but Unreal Engine 4 (the one they use to build Gears of War, etc) was recently released to the public, so you never know what we might see in the not too distant.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 14, 2014)

Just installing Watch Dogs.


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm jumping between Watchdogs and wolfenstein the new order. Both i'm finding enjoyable.


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I came across an old Unreal Tournament folder last week on a 60 gig HDD I had buried in a cupboard, and I decided to install it.
> It's still a great game 15 years later, and there are still loads of people playing it.
> I spent countless hours building maps for it. I even converted the opening sequence into a map... it was pretty
> I think I might have a fragfest for a bit of nostalgia



OH has been a fan of UT for years and through various different iterations.  I think we ended up with 2 copies of one of them, and I keep meaning to do some co-op with him. 
Killing Floor (which I mentioned a few posts ago as something I had been playing recently with the OH) started out as a UT 2004 mod, it's a very good map-based shooter and well worth a go if you like that sort of game, and it's often on sale on Steam.  Blimey I mean I don't normally like that sort of game, but even I enjoy it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 15, 2014)

Playing the beta of Battlefield Hardline...Tis ok.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 27, 2014)

Sniper Elite 3. 

Enjoying it but flawed in many ways.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2014)

Hearthstone on the iPad, still loads of BF4 but a day or so away from the awesome looking The Last of Us Remastered!


----------



## bmd (Jul 30, 2014)

Leo's Fortune and Rayman Fiesta Run, both Android platformers and both excellent.


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2014)

Still playing ESO of course - love that game!

Also Killing Floor with the OH, we finally beat the Patriarch on the Farm map yesterday - much rejoicing all around 

(We play KF as a duo on LAN, but if anyone fancies joining us on a server it could be arranged)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2014)

Just started The Last Of Us Remastered.


----------



## tommers (Aug 2, 2014)

Bought pixel piracy yesterday but currently on divinity original sin.   Interspersed with nuclear throne,  which is probably the best early access game I've ever played.


----------



## golightly (Aug 3, 2014)

Divinity: Original Sin, a bit of Wolfenstein and Dishonored: The Brigmore Witches.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 9, 2014)

Bought my PS4 (boast/brag) and am currently playing Second Son - very good open game.  LOVING the new controller - even though it's ridiculously expensive.


----------



## golightly (Aug 16, 2014)

Currently enjoying Sanctum2. FPS crossed with tower defence. Good way to kill some time.  Also, free on Steam this weekend and 85% off if you decide to buy.


----------



## bmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hearthstone on the iPad, still loads of BF4 but a day or so away from the awesome looking The Last of Us Remastered!


 
I loved that game but it crashed so much on my iPad mini 2 that I had to uninstall it.


----------



## Voley (Aug 16, 2014)

Having finally battled through GTA V I am now back to my staple of playing Civilization Revolution on the Xbox. It's weird, though - I can totally eliminate everyone if I play on 'King' difficulty - I even got rated higher than Winston Churchill the other night - but 'Emperor' has me being destroyed by all and sundry. I think third is about the best I've managed. I think I need to have a strategy right from the start and not suddenly change tack and get all warlike after being essentially benevolent which is my usual MO.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 16, 2014)

Just started Saints Row 3 after finishing GTA V and not being able to work the online mode. Got The Bridge as well for puzzle fun every now and again. Also playing Valiant Hearts on the PC.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 17, 2014)

bmd said:


> I loved that game but it crashed so much on my iPad mini 2 that I had to uninstall it.



It's a real resource hog but it works well (albeit with very slow loading) on my aging 3rd gen retina iPad...


----------



## bmd (Aug 17, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's a real resource hog but it works well (albeit with very slow loading) on my aging 3rd gen retina iPad...


 
I thought the retina 3 and the retina mini were the same apart from screen size but that's not the case is it?


----------



## Sunray (Aug 17, 2014)

Not quite, there are some subtle differences esp with the cameras.

Currently playing Metro Last light which is a very decent shooter.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 17, 2014)

Wolfenstein the new order on uber! 

Great great game. Amazingly I can play it nearly maxed out. Not bad for a six year old processor!


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 23, 2014)

Diablo 3, obviously


----------



## sim667 (Aug 28, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Bought my PS4 (boast/brag) and am currently playing Second Son - very good open game.  LOVING the new controller - even though it's ridiculously expensive.


 
Brilliant game. I finished it very quickly though.

I saw a game thats been remastered for PS4 and seems to be rated 10/10 a lot, but I cant remember what the bloody thing is called.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 28, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Brilliant game. I finished it very quickly though.
> 
> I saw a game thats been remastered for PS4 and seems to be rated 10/10 a lot, but I cant remember what the bloody thing is called.


The Last of Us?


----------



## sim667 (Aug 28, 2014)

That's the one


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2014)

Mario vs Donkey Kong on my GBA emulator. Again.

Am interspersing it with 'Rebelstar: Tactical Command' for GBA. Its designed by the bloke who did UFO: Enemy Unknown and is basically a stripped down version of that for the GBA. Lot of fun but quite frustrating cos my skills are rusty


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Am interspersing it with 'Rebelstar: Tactical Command' for GBA. Its designed by the bloke who did UFO: Enemy Unknown and is basically a stripped down version of that for the GBA. Lot of fun but quite frustrating cos my skills are rusty



That's a good game. I liked it a lot.


----------



## albionism (Aug 30, 2014)

A lovely little puzzler called Mind Path To Thalamus.


----------



## Epona (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm having a problem with Killing Floor right now.
I like playing it with my OH.
What is happening these days (since I am now fairly high level in a couple of skill lines) is that people join our game which increases the number of Zeds we have to deal with, then because they are a bit shit they die - leaving us with massive amount of zeds to clear (sometimes twice the number we would face as a duo) whilst they lay dead on the ground having been no help whatsoever. 

I have had a couple of games with random good co-op players (where we all stuck together, defended each other, and healed one another), but mostly it's just some random log-on thus increasing the number of enemies, then die early, leaving us to clean up the mess.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2014)

It's the first anniversary of Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn. They had a free log-in week and I really enjoyed it, thinking about subbing again.


----------



## bmd (Sep 4, 2014)

Fez, Crysis 3 and The Last of Us. Just scored a 160GB PS3 for £75 on eBay so I got a Playstation Plus sub and downloaded their free games and swapped a couple of 360 game pads for TLOU and Uncharted 3. Not started playing U3 yet though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2014)

Rayman for the GBA (via an emulator on my netbook)

some of these old school platformers don't look so hot when stretched out on a bigger screen but Rayman looks the tits, colours and contours bold and bright


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 12, 2014)

Just bought a PS4 and a new telly. Should arrive next week. The Last of Us bundle.


----------



## Yata (Sep 12, 2014)

Sleeping Dogs is 3 quid on G2A just got it,decent game kinda like the fighting from Arkham games with some GTA mixed in there nothing special but def reccommend it for 3 quid


----------



## snadge (Sep 16, 2014)

Looking forward to Archeage, just staying F2P as I am going to PvP and be a dirty, stinking pirate.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2014)

Elite dangerous beta, dead rising 3 and fable anniversary

But mostly ED


----------



## tommers (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm going on a AAA splurge cos I haven't played one for ages. 

Starting off with assassin's Creed 4.  It says it's pirates but i seem to be doing an awful lot of climbing towers again and not much pirating. 

Then there's borderlands 2, which should be fun and spec ops: the Line. My brother said he would buy me destiny but not sure I want it.


----------



## treelover (Sep 16, 2014)

Black Flag is 6.66 on Humble Store for one more hour


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2014)

tommers said:


> I'm going on a AAA splurge cos I haven't played one for ages.
> 
> Starting off with assassin's Creed 4.  It says it's pirates but i seem to be doing an awful lot of climbing towers again and not much pirating.
> 
> Then there's borderlands 2, which should be fun and spec ops: the Line. My brother said he would buy me destiny but not sure I want it.


Wait til you get sailing about argh hhargh hh


----------



## Edward Kelly (Sep 16, 2014)

I been playing a few old games on D-fend emulater lately, the full and original version of Transport Tycoon, Z, KKnD, Roller coaster tycoon etc...can't seem to get Roller C. working properly though.


----------



## yield (Sep 17, 2014)

tommers said:


> Then there's borderlands 2, which should be fun and spec ops: the Line. My brother said he would buy me destiny but not sure I want it.


Destiny reminds me of a cross between Borderlands and Halo but in a good way. I think you'd like it.

Happy Birthday for yesterday tommers.


----------



## magneze (Sep 17, 2014)

tommers said:


> I'm going on a AAA splurge cos I haven't played one for ages.
> 
> Starting off with assassin's Creed 4.  It says it's pirates but i seem to be doing an awful lot of climbing towers again and not much pirating.
> 
> Then there's borderlands 2, which should be fun and spec ops: the Line. My brother said he would buy me destiny but not sure I want it.


Spec Ops: The Line is excellent.


----------



## Supine (Sep 17, 2014)

Finished black flag yesterday. Which took me by suprise because it said i was only 75% through the story. I guess i need to go do all the little missions now. 

Excellent game


----------



## BandWagon (Sep 21, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> Diablo 3, obviously


Someone with taste. Got my WD in T5 now.


----------



## magneze (Sep 21, 2014)

Was considering the Mass Effect series so checked them out on Origin.

Mass Effect 1: £7.99, Mass Effect 2: £9.99, Mass Effect 3: £9.99

Mass Effect Trilogy: £39.99

WTF?


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 22, 2014)

Started playing Last Of Us on the ps4 on Friday. Now it's Monday. I seem to have misplaced the weekend.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 22, 2014)

Just completed Cod bo2 now I've got Halo Reach as well as dark souls and a few more... Curse these free Xbox gold games!


----------



## Radar (Sep 23, 2014)

snadge said:


> Looking forward to Archeage, just staying F2P as I am going to PvP and be a dirty, stinking pirate.


Just started on this and my, isn't it purty..

Crafting looks involved too, shame they have hamstrung f2p so much re building. Queues are pretty savage too..


----------



## Dandred (Sep 26, 2014)

Going to try and get into the Witcher 2, had a play around last weekend but couldn't get into it. Heard is it really good but never got around to playing it......


----------



## Lord Hugh (Sep 26, 2014)

Bought and downloaded Wasteland 2 yesterday. Haven't had time to play it yet. Can't waiiiit.


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> Bought and downloaded Wasteland 2 yesterday. Haven't had time to play it yet. Can't waiiiit.



I wish my PC could handle it


----------



## Lord Hugh (Sep 26, 2014)

tommers said:


> I wish my PC could handle it


 Hmm I didn't even check, I hope mine can!


----------



## moon (Sep 26, 2014)

I just ordered Mass Effect 2 and Deus Ex: Human Revolution, I've realised that I like glowey futuristic stuff..
Have Halo 4 somewhere too, it was free with my xbox.. will try to look at it over the weekend..


----------



## Dandred (Sep 27, 2014)

Playing Wasteland 2, fuck me it's not gentle. 

I didn't play the first oen and this is hard to get my head round, I just wanted a quiet evening with a few beers and some game. I'm getting slaughtered on the normal level of difficulty. This needs a tutorial.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 27, 2014)

Dishonoured and soon Halo Reach - both been free with xbox Gold over the last few weeks.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 1, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Playing Wasteland 2, fuck me it's not gentle.
> 
> I didn't play the first oen and this is hard to get my head round, I just wanted a quiet evening with a few beers and some game. I'm getting slaughtered on the normal level of difficulty. This needs a tutorial.



Actually now  I've got into this and patched up so no crashes, this is really good. 

Loads of comedy moments! And so many decisions that can change so munch in such a short space of time~!


----------



## Lord Hugh (Oct 1, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Actually now  I've got into this and patched up so no crashes, this is really good.
> 
> Loads of comedy moments! And so many decisions that can change so munch in such a short space of time~!


 Yep I got a few hours in - decisions!! Lots of fun.


----------



## treelover (Oct 2, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Dishonoured and soon Halo Reach - both been free with xbox Gold over the last few weeks.




Halo Reach and Dishonored free, that's pretty good.


----------



## moon (Oct 2, 2014)

Installing ME2..


----------



## Dandred (Oct 2, 2014)

moon said:


> Installing ME2..



I still haven't got around to playing any of these.  

Something to look forward to!


----------



## Supine (Oct 2, 2014)

Wolfenstein on ps4

Played ten mins but too intense after a long day at work. Looks good for some weekend kill stuff action though


----------



## Dandred (Oct 3, 2014)

Supine said:


> Wolfenstein on ps4
> 
> Played ten mins but too intense after a long day at work. Looks good for some weekend kill stuff action though



It is fantastic, just don't get too into it, it finishes quite quickly and will leave you wanting so much more, a real bast from the past in terms of FPS I loved it, still waiting for something similar.


----------



## cypher79 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm about halfway through Mass Effect 3. I always avoided this series as I'm not really into rpg's, but I heard 3 is heavy on the action side of things so decided to give it a go......and so far - WOW. This game is rather epic.


----------



## bmd (Oct 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> Halo Reach and Dishonored free, that's pretty good.



Better than the shitty Playstation offerings. Last month wasn't too bad with Crysis 3 but this month was some naff fighting game. I would have preferred Dishonoured.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 3, 2014)

Still on Killing Floor.  Can't wait for KF2


----------



## Dandred (Oct 4, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> Yep I got a few hours in - decisions!! Lots of fun.



Fucking hard now, I had to put the difficulty down to the lowest level and i'm still being slaughtered, I think I went to the prison way to early.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Oct 4, 2014)

AH I started to the prison today too! Just about whacking through - did you get angela deth before leaving? She's pulling the rest along with her relentless killing abilities. Each area seems to take a long long time, I got through the first part of the prison in about 2 hours this morning without even starting the fight in the farm.


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2014)

Desktop dungeon.  A puzzle game that actually makes you think.

Too tired now like, but you know.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 5, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> AH I started to the prison today too! Just about whacking through - did you get angela deth before leaving? She's pulling the rest along with her relentless killing abilities. Each area seems to take a long long time, I got through the first part of the prison in about 2 hours this morning without even starting the fight in the farm.



Yea I got Deth, and the Indian guy I picked up on the way. I managed the farm fight in the end, I just wasn't setting up well enough. Once I got people in the right place it was really easy. Unless you know where people are you get the shit kickedout of you, and the only way you can find out where they are is by dieing a few times.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2014)

It's great game overload time. I'm playing Last of Us and FIFA 15 but now there's Shadow of Mordor, Alien Isolation and Evil Within that all look great. I have no time for this!


----------



## Waltz (Oct 18, 2014)

right now, i messed my niece psp and playing FF type-0, not much that appreciated, but the graphics is awesome considering it on a psp XD


----------



## Dandred (Oct 19, 2014)

Sleeping Dogs. Really quite fun. 

Windows 7 has a bug that when I don't start games as admin they won't save. Three hours of this and three of Alien isolation gone.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 19, 2014)

God, I'm "playing" The Sims 4 

In fact, I've just made my foray into creating custom content for it. I'm using it more as a building and decorating simulator.

Patiently awaiting the release of Civ: Beyond Earth ermahgerd.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 19, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Sleeping Dogs. Really quite fun.
> 
> Windows 7 has a bug that when I don't start games as admin they won't save. Three hours of this and three of Alien isolation gone.



I have that, I got it free. Not played it yet, but it's on my list of "games I own and really do want to get around to playing one day." As opposed to the other list, "games I own and probably won't ever play because I was suckered into buying them through another fucking seductive steam sale "


----------



## Epona (Oct 19, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Sleeping Dogs. Really quite fun.
> 
> Windows 7 has a bug that when I don't start games as admin they won't save. Three hours of this and three of Alien isolation gone.



Check that the folder your games are saved to isn't marked as read only!


----------



## Waltz (Oct 21, 2014)

walking dead season 2


it's clemenTIME


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 23, 2014)

Well just upgraded to a 3dtv from a crt so to try out the 3d I've been playing killzone 3, it's ok.

My The Last Of Us disc has got hugely scratched, which is very annoying, got the recept, so I presume that I can send the disc back to Sony and get a replacement, right, right? Because I was really looking forward to playing it on a halfway decent screen


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2014)

Just bought halfway,  which was reduced on gog. £6.09.  It's a turn based tactics / rpg.   Pretty good so far,  you wake up on a spaceship full of crew gone mad with no clue what happened. I like it.  Fighting your way through the ship to rescue crew members.   It's not massively complex but it's pretty fun.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't be bothered to install it on my laptop, so I've booted up the 360 (haven't had it on for a couple of years, still no rrod ) to play through the origin stories in Dragon Age: Origins. I never played the dwarven origins when I first played it, so I did the commoner origin last night, and I'll do the noble one today, and then see how far I get in the game before I get bored and give up because GOOD GOD the controls are terrible


----------



## moon (Nov 5, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> Well just upgraded to a 3dtv from a crt so to try out the 3d I've been playing killzone 3, it's ok.


Which TV did you get? I need to upgrade from a CRT too and wouldn't mind a LED Smart TV (samsung??) with good gaming performance... although I'm not sure such a thing exists..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 6, 2014)

moon said:


> Which TV did you get? I need to upgrade from a CRT too and wouldn't mind a LED Smart TV (samsung??) with good gaming performance... although I'm not sure such a thing exists..



Yeah, ignore that. I installed the PC version. Sooooo much better. Looks nicer. The controls are a million times better. It's far more engaging. Really, it's astonishing how different the 2 versions are.

It's (barely) sating my appetite for DA: Inquisition. I've finally pre-ordered it. ERMAHGERD so excited.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 6, 2014)

FIFA 15 

Pretty fucking good. First game I've bought in nearly five years


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 6, 2014)

moon said:


> Which TV did you get? I need to upgrade from a CRT too and wouldn't mind a LED Smart TV (samsung??) with good gaming performance... although I'm not sure such a thing exists..


We got a Sony 42w829, the picture quality is superb, it's a passive 3d set (but a VA panel, so no IPS crushed blacks etc), not noticed any banding, or DSE issues, and it's got really low input lag (I didn't tell my wife the last advantage though  ), it came with a free Sony sound bar and subwoofer (offer is on until Jan I think).  There's some things that annoy me about it (like why can't I watch Iplayer and record something, it's not like they're using the same tuner, it takes about 20 seconds before you can change channel, why does my S5 not work with the screen mirroring, and the supplied remote isn't amazing (although sony do an android app that works well with it), and it doesn't have 4OD or ITV player (but we use the PS3 for that), but generally I'm very pleased with it and it was under 600 quid (although I've brought a hard drive to plug into it, and want to get another HDMI cable to plug my pc into it so I can do, um, more stereoscopic gaming).  

I probably would have gone for a Samsung, but the active 3d was a deal breaker for my wife (who works converting 2d to 3d on film). Was looking at the LG LB730 but it's got the IPS issue of poor blacks, and various video reviews of it showed light bleed at the corners. Didn't really have the money to go 4k/OLED, and I tend to think that buying a tv with those techs now would be like buying a cdrom drive when 4x was considered fast)


----------



## moon (Nov 7, 2014)

I really want a Samsung, but have read that the model I like has an input lag of 40ms in game mode...
Is this going to be a such a huge issue... I have no idea what 40ms in gaming would be like..


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 7, 2014)

30 something ms is roughly a frame's delay in a 30fps game, or 2 frames in a 60fps game. Single player you're not really going to have an issue, but multiplayer...

http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/input-lag-how-important-is-it/

hdtvtest says that the 42w829 has a lag of 8ms (compared to lag-free CRT in [Game] mode).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2014)

I've played MMOs with over 100ms lag (because the server was in the US) without too many problems, but if you're playing something competitively that won't cut it. Ping to servers in your own country generally runs at about 20-40ms and that's perfectly fine for any kind of competitive stuff.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 7, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ping to servers in your own country generally runs at about 20-40ms and that's perfectly fine for any kind of competitive stuff.



input lag on TVs (pc monitors don't really suffer from it) is in addition to internet lag.


----------



## yield (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm playing Dominions 4 by email five player with some old friends. Three are old hands having played for over a year.

Great strategy game. A turn a day. Delayed gratification is not my strong point.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> input lag on TVs (pc monitors don't really suffer from it) is in addition to internet lag.



Yeah I know. I was making the point about lag in general and my experience of it. If it's 40ms, that's 40ms regardless of where it's coming from. So playing on a laptop with little/no monitor input lag, but 40ms server ping or more is my frame of reference to be able to talk about the impact of any kind of lag when playing certain types of games.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2014)

truant


----------



## tommers (Nov 7, 2014)

yield said:


> I'm playing Dominions 4 by email five player with some old friends. Three are old hands having played for over a year.
> 
> Great strategy game. A turn a day. Delayed gratification is not my strong point.


I had a quick look and couldn't make head or tail of it.  It's supposed to be really good once you get your head round it...


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Nov 8, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've played MMOs with over 100ms lag (because the server was in the US) without too many problems, but if you're playing something competitively that won't cut it. Ping to servers in your own country generally runs at about 20-40ms and that's perfectly fine for any kind of competitive stuff.


I used to play Unreal Tournament on dial-up, with a 200+ms ping. I had to predict which way people were going to move and fire 10 foot in front of them


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 8, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I used to play Unreal Tournament on dial-up, with a 200+ms ping. I had to predict which way people were going to move and fire 10 foot in front of them



I love reading mmo forums when people start kicking up a fuss because there isn't a server in their country. Claiming that ping of 120ms will render the game "unplayable" and "a fucking joke". I guess it all depends on what you want out of a game, but none of these have been monetised Starcraft type things, just your average sci-fi or fantasy mmo where people grab a beer and settle down to gank a few stragglers of an evening.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 8, 2014)

yeah I used to play Unreal (the first one, on a 3dfx voodoo 2 card running at 800x600 woo) on dial up, but then it was about 1997/8 and almost everyone was on dial up, 200 ping was good.   

Anyhoo back to the thread.   I'm still playing through Killzone 3.  The stereoscopic thing is good.  It's getting a bit standard fps, but I liked the jet pack level, and the exoskeleton level.  I've got Puppeteer and Shadow of the Collosus to play next.  I'm liking the look of both of 'em.


----------



## yield (Nov 8, 2014)

tommers said:


> I had a quick look and couldn't make head or tail of it.  It's supposed to be really good once you get your head round it...


I played a few single player games and read some guides on desura. Reminds me of Rome Total War with provinces and that.

You really need a strong start against the independents. I've made so many mistakes though everyone is much larger than me.



ohmyliver said:


> Anyhoo back to the thread.   I'm still playing through Killzone 3.  The stereoscopic thing is good.  It's getting a bit standard fps, but I liked the jet pack level, and the exoskeleton level.  I've got Puppeteer and Shadow of the Collosus to play next.  I'm liking the look of both of 'em.


Loved Shadow of the Colossus on ps2.


----------



## agricola (Nov 9, 2014)

FM 2015

Second meaningful game:  Alfreton 6 Wrexham 6

scenes


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 10, 2014)

Played a bit of Puppeteer.  Not really my genre (platform).  But the art direction, and audio are great.  The 3d is used well also.


----------



## Chz (Nov 10, 2014)

Alien:Isolation

Long. Slow. Quite hard in spots. But worth it, because they *nailed* the art assets. You are in a 1970s futuristic film. If there wasn't an indestructible death machine made of teeth stalking you, you'd just wander about marvelling at the world they've created.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2014)

Chz said:


> Alien:Isolation
> 
> Long. Slow. Quite hard in spots. But worth it, because they *nailed* the art assets. You are in a 1970s futuristic film. If there wasn't an indestructible death machine made of teeth stalking you, you'd just wander about marvelling at the world they've created.



Some dev of some indie game or another has instituted a 'tourism mode' (in his own game, not in A:I), whereby you can basically turn off enemy AI so they don't attack, level restrictions get turned off, no missions to complete, and all the rest of it, and you can just walk through the game world, looking at it, interacting with it however you want.

It caused a bit of a shitstorm with some people crying that 'casuals' and 'carebears' are dumbing down gaming and are going to ruin games *yawns* but once you kick those cockweasels out the airlock it's a fantastic idea that I hope more games implement in some way.

As it is, quite a few games allow for toggling of enemy AI or switching on 'god mode' via the console if there is one (PC games), but having it as a specific mode that doesn't require a hack (especially given that such hacks are usually confined to the PC version of these games) would allow us to interact with game environments in some quite interesting ways. You'd be able to spend some time wandering around the environments in Isolation without worrying that the alien is going to eviscerate you when you turn the next corner. A lot of the wonderful design that has gone into the game is lost because you run through 5 rooms as quickly as possible to get to the nearest locker.

For someone who spends at least 50% of their time taking screenshots of games (me) it would be a godsend. I could play the game, take my action screenshots, enjoy the narrative, enjoy the complexity of the game, and then start a new game in tourist mode and wander around taking in the sights, able to take all the scenic shots I want.

Just got to shut up the wankstains who think that implementing a tourist mode would mean removing their ability to play the game as they usually would. Bunch of cuntbuffalos.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 13, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Bunch of cuntbuffalos.


You win at the internet 

Agree wholeheartedly with your post by the way. People spend lots of time making games look beautiful and I run past going "Fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck" and throwing grenades behind me. Sometimes it's really nice to sit back and appreciate the pretty.




Chz said:


> Alien:Isolation
> 
> Long. Slow. Quite hard in spots. But worth it, because they *nailed* the art assets. You are in a 1970s futuristic film.



Didn't they just? Just amazing, amazing. Haven't played it, but my son was broadcasting it over twitch and it was fantastic to watch, as good as any film. There were a bunch of genuinely arseclenching moments and that was all _before_ it really got going



Spoiler



e.g. the scene with the robot beating the guy to death. Fuck! That went south _real_ fast!



I'm very excited about the dlc which are basically episodes from the first film. YES. You get to be IN the first film. Oh. My.


----------



## golightly (Nov 14, 2014)

Just finished Alien: Isolation (not scary at all, imho), and Tomb Raider (too much killing, not enough puzzles).  I'm waiting for a joystick so I can play Elite: Dangerous with some hope of winning a dogfight.

Btw, I've just tried playing Outlast for a few minutes.  Now, that _is_ a scary game.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 14, 2014)

I bought LEGO Marvel Super Heroes off Steam the other day for three quid, ostensibly for my daughter because she's mad on superheroes, but I've been playing through it too and it's pretty good - some cute fun touches, entertaining levels and puzzles.


----------



## FNG (Nov 19, 2014)

This War Of Mine, first attempt on day four i gave my best scavenger a gun i'd traded half my suplies to fix, he hid in a doorwell and got punched to death by a couple of hillbillies.

 9/10 would trade meds for parts again


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 19, 2014)

I have got the week off and I can't face going back to Path of Exiles, so have started playing Divinity: Original Sin. Very good RPG with turn-based combat, like Baldur's Gate IIRC. Bit hard to get to grips with to begin with, the journal and map system doesn't hold your hand to the next objective for each mission, you have to pay a little bit of attention. Story is well written and it's visually a great game. Some great NPC characters in it, but if I hear the one guy in the market shout, "The man with many cheeses!" one more time, I may well have a breakdown. 

I have also bought Wolfenstein: New Order, but not played it yet. I liked Wolfenstein, I like New Order, what could possibly be wrong with this pairing?


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 19, 2014)

Diablo 3. Just completed Grift 30 with my Demon Hunter.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 19, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> Diablo 3. Just completed Grift 30 with my Demon Hunter.



I may need to return to D3. Moved on because I found I was playing (grinding?!) for just one or two items, took the fun out of it. Oh, and I think one of my characters died and I was in a huff


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 19, 2014)

Private Storm said:


> I may need to return to D3. Moved on because I found I was playing (grinding?!) for just one or two items, took the fun out of it. Oh, and I think one of my characters died and I was in a huff


They've increased the drop rates quite a bit, and there's some new content.


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2014)

FNG said:


> This War Of Mine, first attempt on day four i gave my best scavenger a gun i'd traded half my suplies to fix, he hid in a doorwell and got punched to death by a couple of hillbillies.
> 
> 9/10 would trade meds for parts again


Want.


----------



## moon (Nov 19, 2014)

Dragon Age: Origins, just getting the hang of fighting and controlling team members at the moment, asking lots of questions and having a good look around, I'm in a village with refugees..


----------



## FNG (Nov 21, 2014)

This War Of Mine,on my second playthrough my principle scavenger got shot in the back after trying to make a break for it past a soldier. A few days later an army deserter showed up looking for shelter low on food i gave him a crowbar and hacksaw,he broke into a church and killed a whole lot of people i suspect he may be a sociopath.

 9/10 must be less impulsive on finding out how things work


----------



## passenger (Jan 12, 2015)

docters and nurses  *cough ,cough,* 
not really FIFA 15


----------



## Epona (Jan 13, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Some dev of some indie game or another has instituted a 'tourism mode' (in his own game, not in A:I), whereby you can basically turn off enemy AI so they don't attack, level restrictions get turned off, no missions to complete, and all the rest of it, and you can just walk through the game world, looking at it, interacting with it however you want.
> 
> It caused a bit of a shitstorm with some people crying that 'casuals' and 'carebears' are dumbing down gaming and are going to ruin games *yawns* but once you kick those cockweasels out the airlock it's a fantastic idea that I hope more games implement in some way.
> 
> ...



Not sure how I managed to miss this post for 2 months, but you win the internet.  At least in terms of gaming commentary!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2015)

Super Smash Bros!

I'd never played this before the recent version. It seemed to be a chaotic mess, and I was more into traditional fighters like Street Fighter and Dead or Alive. Anyway, my son got it on his 3DS and I had a few plays...no idea what was going on. Then at Christmas he got the Wii U version and I started playing with him, and after a few weeks everything seemed to just 'click'. This is an amazing game! Much deeper than I thought, but can also be played just for fun and it just oozes Nintendo charm and quality from every pore. I'm going to be playing this for years!

I've also re-subbed to FFXIV after becoming bored with Destiny.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2015)

Also...I've just purchased my first Amiibo


----------



## moon (Jan 13, 2015)

Dragon Age 2 arrived at the weekend as did a 42" tv with 13ms input lag and 4:2:2 conversion 
I seem to have spent ages setting it up though, the LED backlight was giving me headaches initially so I've turned it down, then the gamma was too high, colour temp to warm etc etc etc..
I think the picture on my cheap 24" monitor was far superior, the TV seems to do a lot of smoothing of details, even with edge enhancement and sharpness increased I'm not getting the crispness of the monitor..
I guess I'll get used to it.. and if not the TV is going in the bedroom..


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2015)

Have you set it to game mode? It'll remove all of the processing the TV does.


----------



## moon (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes it's in game mode, I chose Game Mode Original over Game Mode Standard..
Maybe I need to give it some time to settle down.. I think I read somewhere that a new TV needs 100 hrs of playtime to settle in???
I'll post up my settings on my 'New TV' thread at some stage, just in case there is something glaringly obvious there..
I was just surprised that I could see less detail in faces etc than on the cheap 24inch monitor..
I got the Sony KDL42W706 because it was on sale...


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2015)

GTA V.

Anyone want to be friends on the online mode?  Murder some bankers and shit?


----------



## Enviro (Jan 13, 2015)

Just completed the main story line in Fallout 3 about 18 hours in. Now there's all the DLC's and side quests to do


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2015)

truant


----------



## Yetman (Jan 13, 2015)

Just downloaded Child of Light....

Do I do homework, or spend all night drinking beer, smoking weed and playing this?


----------



## Boppity (Jan 13, 2015)

8ball said:


> GTA V.
> 
> Anyone want to be friends on the online mode?  Murder some bankers and shit?


Me!!


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 13, 2015)

Wolfenstein New Order
Company of Heroes 2 
and 
Don't Starve. 

*shakes controller at evil Steam Sale*


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2015)

Boppity said:


> Me!!


 
Cool, PM sent.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 13, 2015)

Dark Souls II
This is still pretty difficult but not quite the brutal game that Dark Souls can be. 

The long distances and highly unpredictable foe in the original have been nerfed to some degree.  I think its made it an enjoyable game.  I have enough patience to play this where I didn't for the 1st.  Ground it for so long before the 1st boss in 2 that I did him 1st time without really even trying.


----------



## moon (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm getting more used to my new TV now.. I think it was just a bit weird going from a 10yr old 27" CRT, then to a 24" monitor, and now a 42" HD LED.
HD TV looks amazing!!! I've switched off a lot of the processing in Game Mode Original too, and am happier with the picture, but here is a considerable amount of anti-aliasing...


----------



## Atulina (Jan 15, 2015)

I started playing Crusader Kings II last night, good initial impressions and looks like a very complex game.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 1, 2015)

Five weeks into Adventure Capitalist, I have 90.5 novendecillion angels, all the managers, and the majority of income is coming from my 3,000 shrimp boats and 2,900 doughnut stands. Lifetime earnings are $440 trequadragintillion. Has anyone else been sucked into this strangely therapeutic idle game?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 2, 2015)

Been playing a lot of Watch Dogs on the PS4 recently.  Great fun!


----------



## Zimri (Feb 4, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Five weeks into Adventure Capitalist, I have 90.5 novendecillion angels, all the managers, and the majority of income is coming from my 3,000 shrimp boats and 2,900 doughnut stands. Lifetime earnings are $440 trequadragintillion. Has anyone else been sucked into this strangely therapeutic idle game?


I am now you've mentioned it!

It's strangely entertaining watching the numbers increase, although i'm only 2-3 days in so nothing compares to your game! Having had a quick read around in work, the donut stalls seem to be recommended as the one to use to quickly increase profits, but at the start at least the other 'big' purchases seem to be more beneficial! I'm guessing that changes fairly quickly once you start owning hundreds of them?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 4, 2015)

Zimri said:


> I am now you've mentioned it!
> 
> It's strangely entertaining watching the numbers increase, although i'm only 2-3 days in so nothing compares to your game! Having had a quick read around in work, the donut stalls seem to be recommended as the one to use to quickly increase profits, but at the start at least the other 'big' purchases seem to be more beneficial! I'm guessing that changes fairly quickly once you start owning hundreds of them?





So at the beginning - certainly the first week or so - it's all about the oil rigs. They are the money maker, and the faster you can develop all building classes evenly and pick up the profit speed multipliers, the better. Then after 1,000 of everything or so, lemonade is the star, and you go up to 2,500 or so of those as fast as you can. After those die down, it's the doughnuts and shrimp.

Get angel upgrades as long as they cost less than 1% of your angel investors, although you can and should be more spendthrift with angel profit multipliers. Cash upgrades are pretty much always worth it. Presumably you're getting the managers as soon as you can as well.

£10.793 quinquadragintillion lifetime earnings now, and 14 vigintillion angel investors waiting on a restart. I think that miniclip upgrades top out at 10^201 or so, the Kongregate version goes on for longer.

One more thing I like: the crappy nature and counter-intutive order of the things your little capitalist buys with his loot. He gets a yacht first, then a rubbish sports car, and he has a moon base before he invests in a bright green Nokia brick.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 4, 2015)

where is a good link for adventure capitalist? can't find one on google??


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 4, 2015)

http://www.miniclip.com/games/adventure-capitalist/en/#t-w-t-C


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 4, 2015)

cheers


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 4, 2015)

I will be playing Assassin's Creed: Black Flag on PS4 this weekend!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 8, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I will be playing Assassin's Creed: Black Flag on PS4 this weekend!



Enjoying this.  Only the 2nd AC game I've played, but looks absolutely gorgeous on PS4.


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Enjoying this.  Only the 2nd AC game I've played, but looks absolutely gorgeous on PS4.


It's a good one.  

I'm mainly playing hearthstone with the 5 year old and darkest dungeon when he's not about. 

Just  finished dragonfall ,  which was excellent.   And mucking about in sunless sea but found it quite tough going.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 8, 2015)

Outlast.   I've managed a full five minutes thus far.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 11, 2015)

Life is Strange. Episodic game feom Square Enix, set in an American High School, it's ok....does a couple of interesting things.

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate has been dispatched, can't wait to play it


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 11, 2015)

Gonna start Alien Isolation on ps4 tonight.  Picked it up for £17 online.  I would say where, but I got the last copy.


----------



## WWWeed (Feb 21, 2015)

I've been playing Besiege (which is great!)


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2015)

WWWeed said:


> I've been playing Besiege (which is great!)



I tried that.  I couldn't figure out steering.


----------



## WWWeed (Feb 22, 2015)

tommers said:


> I tried that.  I couldn't figure out steering.


TBF it's probably not as easy as it should be and isn’t helped by there being a few different ways of doing this. The easiest way is to use the steering hinge:


But the best way seems to be to double up wheels and remap them:


You can also use the steering blocks but this looks like way too much work:


If you get stuck with something just have look on youtube or on the steam or reddit forums. It is a very early alpha so with a bit of luck this should get improved in later releases. Also I noticed that it was particularly bad in some of the pirated copies (which is part of the reason I brought it!).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 22, 2015)

got my desktop up and running again.

decided to  attack some of  my backlog of games  so   played about 4 hours of assassins creed black flag.   it's  mainly what i expected it to be.  slightly  disappointed  with the plot so far though.

going to give the wolf amoung uas a go now


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 22, 2015)

I ordered Drive Club.  Something suddenly clicked from 'no interest' to 'very interested'.    In theory, I don't get that excited by racing games, yet a good one can be very addictive once I start.  The weather effects look fab and a few of my PSN mates are playing it.  Hopefully, it's reasonably arcade-y to play rather than technical.


----------



## tommers (Feb 22, 2015)

WWWeed said:


> TBF it's probably not as easy as it should be and isn’t helped by there being a few different ways of doing this. The easiest way is to use the steering hinge...



Nice one, I'll have a sit down with it once I stop charting the life of Quonan in Mount & Blade


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 22, 2015)

Finished the first chapter of the wolf amoung us.  So far really rather good.
it  does make  me want to  go back and  play through it again  or  at least look up  what  the other routes do.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 22, 2015)

South Park stick of truth

it's  perfectly  south park....  i  saved up all my  cash  and   went to tom's rhinoplasty


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 23, 2015)

I wish there was a way to unlock the h off face from the beginning.


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 23, 2015)

Race the sun. I like it - it's like super hexagon but shinier.


----------



## Chz (Feb 25, 2015)

Dying Light is okay, but it's hardly going to set the gaming world on fire. It's nice that they've added some parkour elements, but if that's the best they can do they mightn't have bothered. Still waiting for Mirror's Edge 2.


----------



## golightly (Feb 26, 2015)

Homeworld Remastered. Old school RTS. Shiney new graphics.


----------



## tommers (Feb 26, 2015)

golightly said:


> Homeworld Remastered. Old school RTS. Shiney new graphics.


Any good?


----------



## golightly (Feb 26, 2015)

tommers said:


> Any good?


 
Just as I remember it but prettier. I like the missions are graded in terms of difficulty so it gives you time to get used to the game mechanics until you get to the big fuck off battle at the end.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 4, 2015)

Here it's all about Talos Principle - a pretty puzzler - and  Assetto Corsa (complete with a G27 steering wheel). 

Look at it!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2015)

Mariokart 8

Got on Saturday.   Local multiplayer with mate was excellent then after he went home I sat up all night and won all the 50cc cups to unlock all the stages.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2015)

Back on Destiny. My clan can do Crota normal with our eyes closed now, time to play hard more often...!


----------



## blairsh (Mar 22, 2015)

Cannon Fodder  its as good as when i last played it 20 odd years ago  get your Sunday out.


----------



## Voley (Mar 23, 2015)

Football Manager 2015 has taken my entire life over. I've just had a very entertaining spat in the papers with Neil Warnock for some reason. I quite like Neil Warnock irl so I'm not entirely sure why I did this tbh. He proper freaked out though - we ended up accusing each other of refusing to shake hands at the end of the match and everything.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 23, 2015)

The Evil Within. Very good, gets a bit more RE later on - that same nervous tension. Wanting to just stay in the cupboard than progress through the level, cos its safer


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2015)

Dishonored   looks very pretty so far


----------



## Libnat (Mar 24, 2015)

Old skool. Medieval total war 2


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2015)

Ironcast. Which is a puzzle combat game out on Thursday.  It's good I think but I have a few issues with it.  Everything is really easy until you get to the final boss, who is almost impossible to beat (based on my one try).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2015)

Battlefield Hardline, far better than I expected. Heist is a great game mode!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2015)

Infamous 2. 

Great playing as 'evil' after a shit day at work.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Dishonored   looks very pretty so far



Great game.  Somehow feels more like a real alternative world than so many other games.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2015)

8ball said:


> Great game.  Somehow feels more like a real alternative world than so many other games.


I can't even do any of the missions yet, I'm too busy wandering around and climbing. My current favourite thing is using blink to materialise right behind someone and stab them in the neck.

This game is great. Also honing my crossbow sniper skills.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 27, 2015)

The second chapter of "Life is Strange" just came out, really enjoyed the first part.

I also got Demon's Souls for PS3 for £3.99 in the sale. I'm about 5 years late, but looking forward to see what these games are like.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2015)

Really enjoying the single player in Hardline (surprisingly given I find them typically boring as hell), some very nice stealth gameplay. Also, the 'previously on  Hardline' episode thing is quite neat!


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 28, 2015)

I've recently got Titanfall for the PC after I was having a yearning for some online MP shooty shooty and Far Cry 4's MP mode was distinctly unsatisfying. Titanfall has the makings of a great game, but the fkin' thing freezes on me every fckin' time it goes to load the 2nd map. Every time. Without fail. Fcks sake.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 28, 2015)

In between Cities: Skylines (98k population now), I've just started Diablo III. I played Torchlight 2 some time ago, so I'm familiar with the system. Lots of fun so far. That kill-loot-kill-loot-kill-loot cycle is addictive as hell.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## fishfinger (Mar 28, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


>



Music forum -------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 31, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> I've recently got Titanfall for the PC after I was having a yearning for some online MP shooty shooty and Far Cry 4's MP mode was distinctly unsatisfying. Titanfall has the makings of a great game, but the fkin' thing freezes on me every fckin' time it goes to load the 2nd map. Every time. Without fail. Fcks sake.



A reinstall has solved the problem. Really liking this.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 31, 2015)

The Last of Us. Think it might ruin me for every game from here on out though, its so well suited to me. Fantastic


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 31, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> The Last of Us. Think it might ruin me for every game from here on out though, its so well suited to me. Fantastic



REALLY liked the look of this....shame it's only on Playstation.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 31, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> The Last of Us. Think it might ruin me for every game from here on out though, its so well suited to me. Fantastic



Great game, very happy they did the remaster.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 1, 2015)

seconded, it's the one game that I wish I could wipe all memory of so I could play it again afresh.

I've become a bit addicted to playing Company of Heroes 2 multiplayer


----------



## Chz (Apr 1, 2015)

I never thought that CoH2 really recaptured the magic of the original. I played that one to death, and then played it some more anyways.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 1, 2015)

I think COH1 was a better game for the time, but things like the truesight mechanic are very good, and there's less waiting around for a game, and more emphasis on micro-ing and combined arms..


----------



## 8ball (Apr 1, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> I also got Demon's Souls for PS3 for £3.99 in the sale. I'm about 5 years late, but looking forward to see what these games are like.



I also got that when it was cheap - just didn't like it.
Guess it's a bit of a Marmite game.


----------



## SW9 (Apr 1, 2015)

Just on the last battle of legend of zelda wind waker hd. One of my favourites. Looking forward to nintendo direct tonight.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 3, 2015)

Still playing Diablo 3. I don't consider it a full playthrough until I've finished on Inferno mode, which takes 4 playthroughs with the same character. I just started Hell mode (playthrough 3). Playing as a monk. A lot of fun. Super fast melee attacks. Once I worked out about enabling elective mode it made it even better, being able to have complete freedom of what skills to bind to what buttons (playing on PS3).


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2015)

having a break from Dishonored and getting into Warhammer 40k Dawn of War: Soulstorm

for the emperor!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 3, 2015)

I picked up Battlefield 4 for cheap on the ps4.  Quite enjoying the couple of sessions I've had on the campaign, though nowhere near ready to go online with it.  So many decent PS4 games now dropping below the £20 mark.  Got Destiny coming (£15 at Tesco) and might pick up The Evil Within.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I picked up Battlefield 4 for cheap on the ps4.  Quite enjoying the couple of sessions I've had on the campaign, though nowhere near ready to go online with it.  So many decent PS4 games now dropping below the £20 mark.  Got Destiny coming (£15 at Tesco) and might pick up The Evil Within.



What's your PSN name?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2015)

Got the mordheim game on download. At 23 nicker it had beter deliver the warhammer fantasy version of necromunda I want


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 4, 2015)

I have given myself serious brusing  doing marioKart time trials.

sure  i used to get a blister or two  but  my  left hand thumb is  now  twice the size of my right  hand one  from something like 10 hours straight of  playing one track over and over  shaving  fractions of a second of each lap/

ow


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 4, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's your PSN name?



JohnnyVodka1975


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> JohnnyVodka1975



Coolio, will add ya. Up for some B4, also if you need a hand in Destiny any time gimme a shout.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 5, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Coolio, will add ya. Up for some B4, also if you need a hand in Destiny any time gimme a shout.



I need to get online with games more - also got GTA5 and Drive Club. I warn you in advance that I am genuinely shit at games.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm on a roll with dishonored but my attempts to not kill people seem to end up with me killing people.

For instance: I'm on an assassination mission at a masked ball. Keeping weaponry stowed. A masked figure implores me to just knock the Lady out and then deliver her to him and she will be vanished away to a life of happiness with him because they are lovers.

bob on, I think, I've got so much blood on my hands I am practicaly the computer game equivalent of Vasily Blokhin. This is a chance to do The Right Thing.

Only when I lure her away to a more secluded part of the building my choke hold isn't aimed right and in my frantic clicking I stab her in the neck then run very very fast to my reliable boatman and leave the carnage behind.

Imma have to replay this as a good person once I'm finished. Sleep darts, epic sneaking and so on. At the moment I am the reluctant bloody red hand of justice


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 5, 2015)

Been bumbling around in Insurgency a bit. Good game, properly hardcore, all about the sneaking and the position and the sneaking and the crawling around and the sneaking and then being shot in the face. Battlefield for grown ups.

Also tried my hand at H1Z1. Now, that is an interesting game. I suspect it's actually all a social experiment, in a similar vein to making some people prisoners and some people the guards and seeing what happens. You can trust NO ONE. NO ONE. No matter what they say and how much they make out they want to help or need your help. Pretty much recreates what I would expect to happen in the event of a zombie apocalypse i.e. every man for himself, except in the rarest of situations.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Apr 6, 2015)

H1Z1 is def one i'd play!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 6, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Coolio, will add ya. Up for some B4, also if you need a hand in Destiny any time gimme a shout.



Played ~30 mins of Battlefield online today.  Seems fun, but it's going to take me a while to figure it all out...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah it's great once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 9, 2015)

Still doing mario kart. 

One minor annoyance is that it only saves ghost data for you fastest lap. I would love to be able to save custom ghosts so you can play against various set ups  

Spent today creating a local account for my freind  then unlocking all the cups on his account.

Just to make it a challenge and to make it feel more authentic  I did it all on 150cc and I used the character and racer he normally uses.


I started off all about light weight characters with high acceleration and handling but now I'm really seeing how a heavyweight character with good grip can really do some amazing grinding


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 9, 2015)

The balancing they do in this game is really good.  

playing In 50cc after doing 150cc feels like a totally different game  and I can see how it might be used to give new players a fighting chance against veterans.


----------



## tiki (Apr 10, 2015)

I have a huge backlog. Just finishing up Sunset Overdrive. Then I have Bloodborne, while trying to find time to not completely suck at Hardline. First world problems.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 10, 2015)

Dragon Age: Inquisition. I've been home alone all week so I've been racking up the hours.


----------



## Chz (Apr 10, 2015)

DA:I might be prettier, but I'm way more involved in Pillars of Eternity. Dragon Age's interface is just so... well, shit.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 10, 2015)

Nearing the 150hrs mark in Skyrim, got made Archmage (even though I usually end up twatting things with me enchanted Dragon Bone) and moved on to climbing the ranks of the companions - spending lots of time charging around eating things and then climbing up the biggest hill/mountain and howling! Still not done any storyline quests


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2015)

the fool


----------



## golightly (Apr 10, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> the fool


 
Any good?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2015)

golightly said:


> Any good?


bored with it now


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

Dishonored has fucked me. I did all these jobs for the loyalist cabal and then when I went for a victory drink with them they poisoned me and threw me in the fucking river.

This is bollocks. All I've got now are my magic powers and some dagger I found while trying to find where they have dumped all my hard earned gear.

And this is the sly thing, before my poisoned chalice one of the fucks goes 'why not go to Piero (the de facto armourer in this game) and equip yourself'

good idea, thinks I. I've got tons of loot to spend on crossbbow bolts and health/manna potions. Then the same cunt leaves me for fucking dead after I've spent all my p's! I've been robbing corpses for fucking hours to get that shit, and sometimes they weren't corpses before they met me

I'm wandering around looking for my stash. And then, vengeance. A vengeance right out of the bible


----------



## tiki (Apr 16, 2015)

OK., so I just defeated cleric beast. Wow. The adrenaline is still shooting through my body. 

I now see what all the fuss is about with the souls games.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2015)

tiki said:


> OK., so I just defeated cleric beast. Wow. The adrenaline is still shooting through my body.
> 
> I now see what all the fuss is about with the souls games.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 16, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Great game, very happy they did the remaster.



Bet it looks amazing on the PS4, cos its pretty fabulous on 3.

I am approaching the end and I do not like it, not one bit. One or both of them is going to die right? I can't have that happen because I care about them both. A lot.

Fucking brilliant game, top of the pile for sure, I haven't been bored for a second, or pissed off, or anything other than totally immersed. I dont want it to end.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 16, 2015)

have you played the dlc yet?


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> have you played the dlc yet?



Me? No, not til I've finished the main game. I presume you mean the "other mission" that comes with the game? Or is there some dlc on top of that?


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 16, 2015)

no it's the other mission, it's about Ellie and her best friend.   It's about 2-3 hours long, but it's good.

oh hang on it's dlc if it's a ps3 game...


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah, I see now, dlc. 12 quid mind! I paid less for the main game ....


----------



## passenger (Apr 16, 2015)

how to make money last


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2015)

Been giving xcom another go,  this time with enemy within and second wave options selected. 

It's like a new game.  Love it. 

My entire squad were wiped out by chrysallids on my first try and everybody but one this time round (on ironman this go).   The lone survivor Mary "lights out" long now has over 30 kills.


----------



## Damn Dirty Ape (Apr 17, 2015)

What am I playing?

SShogun Total War 2 which I can just about run. 

Unfortunately the game goes something like this:

Battlefield appears, my armies appear, my adviser says 'here are you armies...off you go', my head explodes!

Great games, but by god the number of units to control...!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 17, 2015)

Having a break from Skyrim for a bit and venting frustrations on Doom3 (BFG edition's extra campaigns running at full settings,1080p and 120fps!) and Quake 4 as a nostalgic blast. Have decided to blow my meagre savings on a GeForce GTX970 Strix after next payday so I'll be cranking Crysis 3 up to max and bathing in the beauty of Dragon Age inquisition (both of which don't like my old 1Gb gt550ti). 

Recommendations for stupidly pretty games to make me feel better about coughing up nearly £300 on a GFX card will be greatly appreciated


----------



## golightly (Apr 17, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Having a break from Skyrim for a bit and venting frustrations on Doom3 (BFG edition's extra campaigns running at full settings,1080p and 120fps!) and Quake 4 as a nostalgic blast. Have decided to blow my meagre savings on a GeForce GTX970 Strix after next payday so I'll be cranking Crysis 3 up to max and bathing in the beauty of Dragon Age inquisition (both of which don't like my old 1Gb gt550ti).
> 
> Recommendations for stupidly pretty games to make me feel better about coughing up nearly £300 on a GFX card will be greatly appreciated


 
I reckon there's a few threads on this forum that might give some suggestions such as Elite: Dangerous, Dragon Age: Inquisition and GTAV for example. I liked Assassins Creed: Black Flag and Metro 2033 turned up high as well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinda lost interest in Hardline great fun for a few weeks but can't see me playing it for two years like that other battlefield (and let's be honest once Star Wars battlefront comes out it'll be forgotten!) so gone back to destiny and started a third character to kill time till House of Wolves comes out mid May.

On the table top gaming front spent the last three weeks playing a campaign in Imperial Assault which had been awesome. Such a great game!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2015)

The Sims 4, because that's how I roll


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 21, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Recommendations for stupidly pretty games to make me feel better about coughing up nearly £300 on a GFX card will be greatly appreciated


Tomb Raider?
Crysis 3?
GTA V?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2015)

Skyrim... _with mods and enb_, of course!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Skyrim... _with mods and enb_, of course!


Come next month expect much PM'ing of asking for support


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 23, 2015)

Mario Kart 8. 8 new tracks today - just joyous!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 28, 2015)

When I get into The Sims, I _really_ get into The Sims.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 28, 2015)

Dota 2.  No idea why I installed it - I hjave exams coming up and everything.


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2015)

tommers said:


> My entire squad were wiped out by chrysallids on my first try and everybody but one this time round (on ironman this go).   The lone survivor Mary "lights out" long now has over 30 kills.



Mary got killed by a bastard Sectoid Commander on the X-Com Base defend mission. 

But I have destroyed EXALT and just have the last mission to do now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2015)

original Deus Ex


its quite intense


----------



## Zimri (Apr 30, 2015)

Managed to get the Playstation 1 working last night 

Managed to play a bit of Dr1ver, Colin McCrae Rally and Wipeout in before I realised I had to be in work for 05:30 

Just waiting on Crash Bandicoot, Worms Armageddon, GTA, Tekken, Tekken 3 and Twisted Metal World Tour to turn up now


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 30, 2015)

Neo Scavenger, it's a turn based permadeath roguealike where you wake up in a medical institution after some sort of apocyalptic event.   It's got quite a steep learning curve.

So far I've died due to not finding warm clothes quick enough.  Getting rained on and not finding warm clothes.  Some form of disease caused by drinking unpurified water.  Eating a poisoned mushroom due to being starving.  Being bitten to death by a wild dog.  Bleeding to death after a fight with a bloke (I really wanted his shoes though). Being shot by another bloke presumably because he wanted to steal my shopping trolly full of things.  Being attacked while I slept because I didn't set up noise tracks or hide my camp. Being killed because I was unable to run away because of blisters from wearing two right shoes. etc etc

I'm quite enjoying the game though.  tommers  it might be your cup of tea too.


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah,  it's good.  Boil your water!	 Apparently there's a story but I've never got far enough to see it.    maybe we should start a thread and swap tips? It's the kind of game that rewards effort I think...

Edit: http://www.urban75.net/forums/index.php?threads/292819/


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 30, 2015)

Do'h shoulda done a search.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2015)

Spent far too long on Deus Ex last night. I like how theres so many ways to get to objective.

stuck a mod on to make it prettier and brighter, and that worked so yay


----------



## kabbes (Apr 30, 2015)

Recommendations for a gaming laptop to play on the go, ie no separate mouse and keyboard?


----------



## Zimri (Apr 30, 2015)

Zimri said:


> Managed to get the Playstation 1 working last night
> 
> Managed to play a bit of Dr1ver, Colin McCrae Rally and Wipeout in before I realised I had to be in work for 05:30
> 
> Just waiting on Crash Bandicoot, Worms Armageddon, GTA, Tekken, Tekken 3 and Twisted Metal World Tour to turn up now


Just to quote myself and add...

Managed to order ESPN Extreme Games for £5 today as well, that's my weekend set 

Crash Team Racing, Pandemonium and Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee next on the purchase list!


----------



## golightly (Apr 30, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Recommendations for a gaming laptop to play on the go, ie no separate mouse and keyboard?


 
What about a gaming tablet like the Nvidia Shield?


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2015)

How “on the go“ are we talking?  

Laptop touchpads are always awful.  Get a vita or a ds if you want to play stuff on a train.  If it's at home then buy a mouse. 

Or you could use a phone or tablet and have endless free to play clones.  Forever.


----------



## kabbes (May 1, 2015)

Sorry, I was utterly misleading.  I have the gaming laptop.  I'm looking for recommendations of games to play on it.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 1, 2015)

I'm trying to play Killing Floor 2 but I'm getting the _Failed to Start Game (Missing Executable)  _error


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 2, 2015)

I just got a copy of Chroma Squad. Which is a combination of TV station management sim and Power Rangers style tactical RPG. Just that kind of sold it to me (also that you get to customise the names of your moves and catchphrases, apparently). Only a tenner too. Have not actually played it yet but looking out of the window, I can see much gaming in my future this bank holiday weekend.





www.chromasquad.com


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2015)

Looks cool.


----------



## kabbes (May 2, 2015)

Yeah!  The humour kind of reminds me of Disgaea, and that can only be a good thing.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Yeah!  The humour kind of reminds me of Disgaea, and that can only be a good thing.


Well,  there's your answer for what game to get.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Recommendations for a gaming laptop to play on the go, ie no separate mouse and keyboard?


Crypt of the necrodancer - just uses arrow keys but you'll need headphones. 

Olli Olli -  also doesn't use a mouse. 

Both have minimal requirements.  I liked COTN better than Olli Olli but it's up to you. They're both about 6 quid or something.


----------



## fen_boy (May 2, 2015)

Me and the eldest fen_child are playing Crypt of the Necrodancer at the moment, it's great.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> Me and the eldest fen_child are playing Crypt of the Necrodancer at the moment, it's great.


We're not allowed to play it any more   the music got too annoying.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Yeah!  The humour kind of reminds me of Disgaea, and that can only be a good thing.


I read some more and it's done by the people who did Knights of pen & paper which,  personally, I fucking hated.   Such a bad game.  So I'm a bit put off now.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 5, 2015)

Bought Shadow of Mordor and now my PS4 is full up!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 6, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Bought Shadow of Mordor and now my PS4 is full up!


First World Problems ---------->


Dawn Of War II: Retribution (Tyranids, Again). Omnomnom


----------



## ohmyliver (May 6, 2015)

I'm waiting for The Old Blood to finish downloading, then I'm going to be shootin' Nazis, and their dogs and robots, and probably zombies.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 10, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I just got a copy of Chroma Squad. Which is a combination of TV station management sim and Power Rangers style tactical RPG. Just that kind of sold it to me (also that you get to customise the names of your moves and catchphrases, apparently). Only a tenner too. Have not actually played it yet but looking out of the window, I can see much gaming in my future this bank holiday weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been playing it a bit, on and off (I still play Dungeon Crawl much more as I can ssh into a server at work). The tactical fights have a brilliantly simple mechanic of assist—you click the "teamwork" button on somebody's move, and then other characters can do acrobatics to jump over that person and increase their movement, or they can do a combined attack.

The whole thing also has a mix of levels that you'd either love or hate. You control a team of actors who are putting on a low budget sentai show, but when you're putting on episodes, everything works as if it was real, you teleport around irrationally and use rayguns... except when it doesn't and one of your guys says "sorry I've got a dentist's appointment so I can't do the second half" or when there's backchat with a stuntman who's come on at the wrong time... and you make props in between episodes with tape and cardboard that give you extra power (your mecha is made out of boxes). This will either really irritate you as a concept or you'll love it. I'm finding it quite endearing right now.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 11, 2015)

Guacamelee: Super Turbo Championship Edition, free this month with PS Plus. It's a lot of fun, if an occasional reminder that very few things in life are as maddeningly frustrating as a platform game. And now you get exponentially more combinations of buttons you have to hit at exactly the right moment to avoid falling down the same hole for the 35th time.


----------



## adidaswoody (May 11, 2015)

Shining force... got the sega out for my day off tomorrow


----------



## golightly (May 12, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Guacamelee: Super Turbo Championship Edition, free this month with PS Plus. It's a lot of fun, if an occasional reminder that very few things in life are as maddeningly frustrating as a platform game. And now you get exponentially more combinations of buttons you have to hit at exactly the right moment to avoid falling down the same hole for the 35th time.


 
I bought Guacamelee some months back. I think  it's great; really engaging and colourful. Shame that I'm shit at it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 12, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Shining force... got the sega out for my day off tomorrow



Which one, on what console?


----------



## adidaswoody (May 12, 2015)

The first one on sega mega drive/genesis if you happen to be american! I unfortunately dont have the third one for the Saturn  i lent it a friend years back who disappeared!


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 12, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> The first one on sega mega drive/genesis if you happen to be american! I unfortunately dont have the third one for the Saturn  i lent it a friend years back who disappeared!



Cool. I had it too, and sold it. I also sold Panzer Dragoon Saga 

Still got my Saturn under the telly, and inside is the amazing Shining the Holy Ark


----------



## adidaswoody (May 12, 2015)

Ooooo nice find! Or have you kept it since original purchase? I only have shining force one and two, and shining in the darkness! Among like three hundred other sega games aha xD i was bit of a fiend for them at one point in life ^.^


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 13, 2015)

Had it since new. Can't beat Sega and I love my Mega Drive, Saturn and Dreamcast


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 13, 2015)

Shame what happens to em, they haven't even got a booth at e3 this year


----------



## adidaswoody (May 13, 2015)

I know, theres a lad i work with who's 17 he hadn't heard of Sega? Wtf is up with that! He knew n64 and play station but not dream cast or anything earlier! Dream cast was too smart for its time!


----------



## kabbes (May 13, 2015)

I never got round to Knights of the Old Republic 2 at the time it came out, so I'm playing it now.  £2 from Steam!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2015)

Been having a crack at the early access version of mordheim. Its the Warhammar Fantasy equivalent of 40ks  Necromunda. Its a bit ropey in places, and...beta but you can tell the game will be ace once they've done it full and released all the new features promised in the menus.

Running around as a Skaven asasin is fun.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2015)

I really enjoyed Mordheim, waiting for the Campaign to show up now

Just downloaded Westport Independent alpha demo, firing it up now


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 17, 2015)

I downloaded Mordheim and played it once or twice, but couldn't really get into it.

At the moment, other than EVE Online, I'm playing Pillars of Eternity; so far it's good, the combat is mostly a bit samey but the story manages to keep you engaged.


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2015)

I downloaded windward,  invisible Inc and age of wonders 3.

I wanted Windward to be a more modern version of Pirates! I've only played a couple of hours but not sure it's that. 

Invisible Inc is a pretty cool spy game.  Turnbased. Lots of FTL influences. 

Age of Wonders 3 seems to be Might and Magic but,  again,  not played much yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2015)

I'd given Dishonored a rest. I  was so fixated on getting my gear back (a side quest) it became a matter of, well, honour. And I just couldn't do it. When I eventually worked out how to do it, I realised I lacked the firepower to do it because all those expensive grenades were WITH MY FUCKING GEAR.. At that point a familiar and yet half-remembered feeling. 'I've had enough of this cheating bastard of a game'

Not quite the broken controller rages of youth, but who has such fire anymore? besides, we know the price of a new controller now.

After a few months away I came back to it and thought 'fuck the gear. Learn to live without the gear'. I had my iron killing knife and a few magic powers So I steamed in strong on the main quest. They fell like gory dominoes before my wrath. Much loot accrued. Iknifed that twat Douad several times. I mean, once I'd worked out the perfect spot to do a drop kill i did it then kept going back to last autosave so the bastard could be killed again. Vengeance for lobbing my tools away.

Now I've just got to find the loyalists and make them pay as well.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 1, 2015)

Just bought a Vita and ordered a copy of Disgaea 3.

When I have finished thaat, I shall likely get Disgaea 4.

I fucking loved Disgaea.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2015)

Disgaea looked fun.  I also reasonably enjoyed the anime.


Latest purchase for me has been splatoon but not played that much of it yet.  Controls are taking a bit of getting used to.


----------



## snadge (Jun 1, 2015)

Playing Beta 'The Repopulation' looks promising.


----------



## magneze (Jun 1, 2015)

Shadow of Mordor. It's fantastic, not had this much fun since Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Can't stop playing!


----------



## 8den (Jun 1, 2015)

Dark Souls II don not have a single clue whats going on. Also bough Fallout NV again.


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm playing football manager. 

And a bit of Invisible Inc. And more Bloodborne. And "Sorcery!" from the 80s on my tablet.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 2, 2015)

Lemmings on my phone


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 2, 2015)

LA Noire, finally got to the end after putting it down years ago. It is a bit clunky, thats what sank it for me last time. But the style and pace of the game are good and the overall concept could be turned into a masterpiece in the future with newer tech. Soundtrack is very good.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 2, 2015)

Exams over.  Dota 2.

I'm supposed to be finding a job ffs


----------



## kabbes (Jun 2, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Exams over.  Dota 2.
> 
> I'm supposed to be finding a job ffs


What do you want to do?


----------



## The Boy (Jun 2, 2015)

kabbes said:


> What do you want to do?


About what?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 2, 2015)

The Boy said:


> About what?


Well look, now is the time to make important decisions about life that will affect your success for years to come. Like, Radiant or Dire?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 2, 2015)

The Boy said:


> About what?


You know, like, everything.  Everything in your whole life.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 3, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well look, now is the time to make important decisions about life that will affect your success for years to come. Like, Radiant or Dire?


ATM, it's Sven all the way.


----------



## 8den (Jun 3, 2015)

Back to fallout new vegas, 3rd full play theough.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 3, 2015)

Thomas was alone


----------



## The Boy (Jun 3, 2015)

.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 3, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Thomas was alone




Bought that in my first ever Steam sale probably over christmas or such.  Bit short but worth many times the 99 odd pence I paid for it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm filling time til Yoshi's Woolly World comes out


----------



## The Boy (Jun 3, 2015)

kabbes said:


> You know, like, everything.  Everything in your whole life.



Oh.  Well I've gone back to college as a mature student. Jacked in my job at the start of the year because I had savings, the other half was working, and was worried about the workload seeing as I haven't studied anything for at least a decade.

There were a couple of paid trainee/intern positions I was meaning to apply for but missed the deadlines so now just trying to find a job that I can graft like fuck at over the summer and hopefully keep on part-time when i go back to college.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 3, 2015)

Just given up on dark souls 2 , been playing witcher 3 since which I'm loving


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2015)

Defeated Dishonered in an all night session! Just playing through the DLC now I've unlocked it

got two endings, one dark as fuck and the other slightly less dark. One, I failed to save the empress and it ended with a spiel of how evil and shit everything was and I sailed away to somewhere no one knows me

went back to autosave, killed the chief arsehole and saved the empress. Voice over ending gives me some love but then goes 'what will she be, this girl you put on a throne with a mountain of corpses'

thanks for the guilt trip game. Back to Deus Ex now tho. I think I'll have to re-map the keyboard commands to match Dishonored's style though cos it locked into my muscle memory now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2015)

Did an all nighter getting to grips with Mount & Blade: Warband.

its good, combat not quite on lock yet although i hold my own, need more time in the arenas and training areas. Also, a quest bigger than 'defeat some bandits in exchange for this nutritious cabbage' would be nice. But otherwise, fun fun fun


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 14, 2015)

I still haven't got more than one rune in Dungeon Crawl.

I only ever manage to get the one in the Spiders' Nest, by going in with a poison-resistant tank with ranged and/or summoning/necro capabilities. All the spiders have low-damage rapid attacks, which are easy to beat with high AC, but you need to be able to take out all the orb spiders, or they'll blow the crap out of you while retreating with their Orbs Of Destruction. At the end, multiple emperor scorpions are quite tough, but if you've done the Lair by that point then you should be able to cope, as long as you are careful.

But I just get killed at any other point, and I've been playing this for about four years. Fuck your "Dishonered is really hard" stuff. You people don't know what a hard video game is.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 15, 2015)

Gauntlet, as it was in the Steam sale.  is doing a decent enough job of keeping me away from Dota atm.

If I get bored I also have a number of other games to keep me amused including Alien: Isolation.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 15, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Gauntlet, as it was in the Steam sale.  is doing a decent enough job of keeping me away from Dota atm.
> 
> If I get bored I also have a number of other games to keep me amused including Alien: Isolation.


Alien Isolation is cheap in the steam sale, am very tempted even though my system won't do it justice!


----------



## The Boy (Jun 15, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Alien Isolation is cheap in the steam sale, am very tempted even though my system won't do it justice!



Yeah, is why I picked it up.  Have bought a few things that were cheap just because I've had my eye on them so figured would get them now.  Will hopefully keep me going through the summer.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 20, 2015)

The Long Dark. Wilderness survival, 1st person. Quite absorbing stuff. Steam Sale £10.00. Still in Beta but very polished.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2015)

Made good headway into Hitman 2 last night, well, good enough. Almost finished the first mission- target is down, now I need to make a clean escape. If its all as fun as this I'll pick up the other hitmans later


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 22, 2015)

Nearly finished Space Marine, not a great game but fun and wandering around inside a manufactorum really gives an idea of scale to W40K universe. I must admit to laughing my arse off when you get to do jump-pack ground pounds with a thunder hammer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2015)

Going to have a start on "Uncharted 2" tonight. Mr. QofG's has recommended it and I need to step away from the Fallout/Skyrim universe for a while


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 24, 2015)

Third character about to hit 34. First two characters leveled up in armor and weapons I mostly use. About to hit the Destiny wall again. Ok maybe not quite but no chance I'll ever complete the trials and there's only really level 35 Skolas left...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2015)

Just played my way through Nihilumbra on the Wii U, was a brilliant little puzzle/platformer with a pretty dark existentialist tone to it


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 25, 2015)

Fallout Shelter. Like all these things, it's a fantasy game where you have a lot of power and money and can work out a budget and plan a system, and nobody comes in from management to fuck it all up. Pretty much unbelievable if you ask me.


----------



## treelover (Jun 26, 2015)

magneze said:


> Shadow of Mordor. It's fantastic, not had this much fun since Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Can't stop playing!




very fluid, but just too easy, even for me, the way the Orcs get stunned(not the captains) every single time you attack them and die quickly is silly, imo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm really enjoying Bioshock atm. Its very pretty- uses the unreal engine like Dishonored so feels familiar. A little too familiar, I keep trying to climb up to somewhere very high and then deliver the bad news. But so far its not giving me sneaky options.

One thing I do like about these sort-of-modern (well modern to someone whose last fps experience was over a decade ago) shooters is how shots count. When it was quake era it didn't matter where you plugged a demon or whatever. They had a set amount of shots that it took to kill. Now when you hit someone directly in the head they just drop.


----------



## magneze (Jun 26, 2015)

treelover said:


> very fluid, but just too easy, even for me, the way the Orcs get stunned(not the captains) every single time you attack them and die quickly is silly, imo.


Yeah, but it's just so much fun! 76% finished now.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 26, 2015)

Still Disgaea 3.  It's looking like Disgaea 3 for the foreseeable future, frankly.  That is one deeeeeeep rabbit hole.  9999 levels and I'm still pissing about with the first 100 lol.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Still Disgaea 3.  It's looking like Disgaea 3 for the foreseeable future, frankly.  That is one deeeeeeep rabbit hole.  9999 levels and I'm still pissing about with the first 100 lol.


I played disgaea for a looong time on ds and then realised there was a whole other way that I could level characters up that I hadn't even looked at. 

It's a mental game.


----------



## yield (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm still playing Dominions 4. The second PBEM is daily turn around. 

Steep learning curve. I've been trying single player to get up to speed.

I see you've got it on steam tommers. What do you think?


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2015)

yield said:


> I'm still playing Dominions 4. The second PBEM is daily turn around.
> 
> Steep learning curve. I've been trying single player to get up to speed.
> 
> I see you've got it on steam tommers. What do you think?


I found it dense. 

I had a bit of a play but I think I very quickly came to the conclusion that it was going to be a lot of effort. Are you getting the hang of it? Or is it still tricky?


----------



## SW9 (Jun 26, 2015)

Yoshis wooly world on wii u. Came out today, beautiful wooly visuals and very very chilled to play.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 27, 2015)

tommers said:


> I played disgaea for a looong time on ds and then realised there was a whole other way that I could level characters up that I hadn't even looked at.
> 
> It's a mental game.


Yeah, it's the fact that you level up characters *and* weapons.  And that you only unlock higher level characters by levelling up low level ones.  And the reincarnation thing that encourages you to keep restarting them at level 1.

Like you say, just mental. A basic stat (like ATK) that will win you the basic game with ease is about 1000.  You get there after 50 hours, say. Another 100 hours play and you're hitting 3000 in these stats. But there are videos out there of people with stats in the _millions_.


----------



## snadge (Jun 27, 2015)

I'll jump in and jot down my views on 'The Repopulation' from playing it so far.

The game is in late Alpha at the moment although the Dev's are doing a marvelous job with constant updates and Bug fixes, the game is terribly optimised and there is a lot of crashing to desktop, apart from this, the game is looking brilliant and could be the next Ultima Online with it's brutal ruleset.

At launch, this game will have 2 servers, a normal ruleset with global bamks, global personal transport and no loss PvP for the people that prefer easy gaming and no consequence PvP and a hardcore ruleset server with local strorage, local personal transport that has to be returned to your local garage, leaving it out in open will mean you lose it and no putting it in your bag either, it will also have full loot PvP and friendly fire.

This game has the most complicated crafting system I have ever seen, and all items are player made, no character levels and a skill system that will take literally years to become good at a few things, forget about being decent at multiple things in this game,, to manufacture stuff, you NEED to work with others who will make good quality sub components and good quality ingredients.

Here is the crafting flowchart  http://aena.at/craftmap/   and to get down in the recipies you need to make those subcomponents 1st, crafting types will probably love this game alongside rabid PvP types.

The only problem I have atm with the game is that PvP will not work very well, the balance is terrible but the Devs have replied saying that the balancing will be done after the game is stable so until then I hold an open mind for that.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm going to give swtor another look, despite its shitty f2p limits


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2015)

Hit the Destiny wall again so now thinking about what next, probably Elder Scrolls Online...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 28, 2015)

dead excited - thought they'd put Yoshi's Woolly World back to September but it's being delivered tomorrow


----------



## yield (Jun 28, 2015)

tommers said:


> I found it dense.
> 
> I had a bit of a play but I think I very quickly came to the conclusion that it was going to be a lot of effort. Are you getting the hang of it? Or is it still tricky?


Still tricky tommers . The possibilities seem endless. I ended up going for faction themes I found interesting.

Some things I've found useful

https://larzm42.github.io/dom4inspector/
http://www.desura.com/games/dominio...er-design-and-analysis-updated-to-dominions-4
http://www.desura.com/games/dominio...thread/dom4-magic-path-booster-guide-by-telos


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2015)

yield said:


> Still tricky tommers . The possibilities seem endless. I ended up going for faction themes I found interesting.
> 
> Some things I've found useful



It does look interesting. The sheer amount of options is really good but also what's scary about it. I also get the impression that people who play it are REALLY into it.   

Who do you play with? I might start messing around with the single player again,  see if I can get the hang of it.


----------



## adidaswoody (Jun 28, 2015)

My mates have got into battlefield 4 on Xbox one again! So I'm on that more now, and on my iPad my girlfriend got me into clash of clans haha, it's becoming like a second life! And on my phone, goldeneye!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 28, 2015)

Yoshi's Woolly World is here, and brilliant. Happiest game ever. My daughter has commandeered the Wii U so I'm going to have to wait til tomorrow for a go myself


----------



## SW9 (Jun 28, 2015)

I have only played the first few level, just finishing Luigi new U first.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 28, 2015)

just done Boss One for The Girl, was great fun. Mass Effect 3 arriving tomorrow though, so we'll see how much Yoshi gets played


----------



## kabbes (Jun 28, 2015)

I played ME3 this year.  I loved it soooooo much.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 28, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I played ME3 this year.  I loved it soooooo much.



will it matter that I've not played the first two? I understand there's an interactive comic to kind of fill in the backstory, but...?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 28, 2015)

S☼I said:


> will it matter that I've not played the first two? I understand there's an interactive comic to kind of fill in the backstory, but...?


You're not as invested, so yes.  But story-wise, nah. You'll figure out what's going on.


----------



## SW9 (Jun 28, 2015)

Shout going out to the WII U massive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yield (Jun 29, 2015)

tommers said:


> It does look interesting. The sheer amount of options is really good but also what's scary about it. I also get the impression that people who play it are REALLY into it.
> 
> Who do you play with? I might start messing around with the single player again,  see if I can get the hang of it.


Yeah a lot of the regulars on Desura are fanatical about it. I can see why as I've been playing for months and feel I've just scratched the surface. 

I play by email with some old friends. There's a five person late age game at turn 60 on at the moment. I'm second from last.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 2, 2015)

Hour and a half into Mass Effect 3. I like the story, graphically it's good, and it's really EPIC, but fuck me I can't do the fighting at all  thank fuck for "Story" mode where it appears it's almost impossible to die


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2015)

Hit man absolution and dishonoured because I'm in a mood about not having the new batman game


----------



## Jackobi (Jul 2, 2015)

I've been playing, and I'm almost ashamed to admit it, Farming Simulator 15. I've noticed the Farming Simulator series over the years but have always thought it must be shit. I decided to try it out one day and was surprised at what a good game it is particularly with some of the better mods integrated. I've put in nearly 100 hours on one farm.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 2, 2015)

There are FIFTEEN of them? 

oh hang on is it cos it's 2015


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 2, 2015)

Jackobi said:


> I've been playing, and I'm almost ashamed to admit it, Farming Simulator 15. I've noticed the Farming Simulator series over the years but have always thought it must be shit. I decided to try it out one day and was surprised at what a good game it is particularly with some of the better mods integrated. I've put in nearly 100 hours on one farm.



I'd play that, though, I like things like that. Nice gentle stuff. One of my fave games is Endless Ocean, occasionally load it up just to have a bit of a swim


----------



## Jackobi (Jul 2, 2015)

S☼I said:


> oh hang on is it cos it's 2015



Yep, the series started off with Farming Simulator 2013, in 2012. I always thought, "Which sad fuckers play that?". I'm now one of those sad fuckers.


----------



## Jackobi (Jul 2, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I'd play that, though, I like things like that. Nice gentle stuff.



It's one of the best games I've played, and I've tried most games. Using mods, I've set up a whole supply chain for the crops making flour, bread, beer, vodka, biofuel, wine, yoghurt, marmalade, olive oil and other stuff.
It comes with a good editor too, so I'm planning to build my own farm once I get a bit more confident in understanding the coding.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 2, 2015)

SI, practice fighting in ME3, cos the fighting is really great!


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 2, 2015)

Was playing Portal 2 for the first time the other day - great fun! Got to level 19 and got stuck... been thinking about it - might have another crack at it today.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 2, 2015)

kabbes said:


> SI, practice fighting in ME3, cos the fighting is really great!



I'm so bad. I AM trying tho. Just generally enjoying the epic and trying to make the right decisions.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 3, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I'm so bad. I AM trying tho. Just generally enjoying the epic and trying to make the right decisions.


As much as I want to be evil in Bioware  games, I just can't help being obnoxiously pious.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 3, 2015)

kabbes said:


> As much as I want to be evil in Bioware  games, I just can't help being obnoxiously pious.


You don't get to be evil in those games; you just get to be a dick


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 3, 2015)

kabbes said:


> As much as I want to be evil in Bioware  games, I just can't help being obnoxiously pious.



Hah! Yeah, I was disappointed when I got some "renegade" points for something; I was trying to make my Shepherd a by-the-book, orders-is-orders kinda guy with a hint of "I've...SEEN THINGS" not-far-from-the-edge-of-beserker


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

really getting my money's worth out of bioshock. finding it hard to navigate though so might look for a 'better map' mod. The creepy little girls that look like the kids from Christopher Reeve version Village of the Damned are scaring the shit out of me at times


----------



## kabbes (Jul 3, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Hah! Yeah, I was disappointed when I got some "renegade" points for something; I was trying to make my Shepherd a by-the-book, orders-is-orders kinda guy with a hint of "I've...SEEN THINGS" not-far-from-the-edge-of-beserker


No no no Shepard is a _woman_


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 3, 2015)

kabbes said:


> No no no Shepard is a _woman_



 I'm not starting again

I can't get the hang of swapping guns, I think I might have left some good ones behind or given them to other people by accident, and the powers thing is baffling


----------



## kabbes (Jul 3, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I'm not starting again
> 
> I can't get the hang of swapping guns, I think I might have left some good ones behind or given them to other people by accident, and the powers thing is baffling


It's honestly easy when you get in the mindset.  Pick some powers that sound good, map them to some buttons and let rip...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2015)

If you're looking for a good read and recommendations of great table top gaming you could do worse than pick this up!


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 4, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> View attachment 73622
> 
> If you're looking for a good read and recommendations of great table top gaming you could do worse than pick this up!


Or you could look at the internet, which, unfortunately, is the reaosn why this magazine will fail. They always do unfortunately, if not having to compete with the interwebs, then having to chase up advertisers who don't pay up.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2015)

Been playing two new games recently on my phone - Dark Echo and Geometry Wars 3.  Dark Echo is quite cool but the Geometry Wars is quite mad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> Or you could look at the internet, which, unfortunately, is the reaosn why this magazine will fail. They always do unfortunately, if not having to compete with the interwebs, then having to chase up advertisers who don't pay up.



White Dwarf still sells. Niche magazines of all types still sell. What's changed is massive market mags are basically dead or dying...


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 5, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> White Dwarf still sells. Niche magazines of all types still sell. What's changed is massive market mags are basically dead or dying...


white dwarf is already established, this isn't. #


I hope it succeeds, dopn't get me wrong, but i think you'll need an awesome business plan to make it work. 

Maybe they have one!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2015)

Well from talking to the editor they stared out as a one off but the reception from game shops, distributors and places like WH Smith was so strong they went for a quarterly schedule. 

White Dwarf proves my point, a niche magazine still publishes yet bigger titles have fallen as they were mass market.

I think this has a real chance of gaining traction. What they need to do is get the subs up, £20 a year is very doable, so that when they go bi monthly they have an established readership to sell to.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2015)

YOU HAVE TO TAKE OUT A MORTGAGE TO BUY WHITE LITTLE RIP-OFF THESE DAYS, AND ITS TURNED INTO A FUCKING CATALOUGE RATHER THAN A MAGAZINE


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 7, 2015)

That's been the case since the mid 80s, when GW switched from selling stuff like Gamma Wars, and other rpgs, to selling expensive figurines, and games which require you to buy more expensive figurines. and thus their magazine changed to support this move.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm playing The Witcher 2 at the moment. I want to finish it before starting 3. But I'm also playing Far Cry 3 and FIFA 15. 

The paucity of auto saves in The Witcher 2 is doing my head in a bit. I keep forgetting to save (no quick save on control pad) and keep having to redo bits. Pretty annoying.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 8, 2015)

*This/next week on DS9 (my new rig):*

Just about tired of Craft the World. Can't help but feel it should be permadeath and more fast-paced. The tech tree is extensive, but tiresome (and not necessarily automatically unlocked as you progress). It can be three hours before you unlock your first automatic weaponry (and that's not even halfway through, ffs). I really do like the feel of the game - Dwarf Fortress set in the world of Terraria, and the graphics are simply gorgeous (this the reason I bought it) but it's sooooooo drawn out, almost like you're supposed to be building Minecraft-like structures whilst keeping the monsters at bay.

Completed Democracy 3 on my first go (IMO) on Saturday. Socialist utopia, public spending maxed-out, billions-per-year surplus, religion eradicated, 99% of the vote. Job's a good 'un.

Civilisation V I've decided to try and play again, despite my spitting my dummy out (many years ago) at not being able to trade techs or world map anymore (I initially went back to Civ4, which I STILL think is much better). Damn it, man, if I can't attack cavalry with Apache Gunships, what is the point? Don't like the lack of personality traits either - I even miss the leader 'head and shoulders' popup box!!?

...

Will be going back to Don't Starve soon, and will continue playing it until I finally formulate a 'perfect game' strategy. I've seen the first ten minutes of Age of Empires II prescribed to _THE_ second, and I do believe it is possible with this game too.

Will also be getting back to modded Minecraft, seeing as how I spent ages harvesting all those squid ink's to make black bricks for my super underground Death Fortress. Fucking hell, do crawl spaces and cavity walls eat into your resources!!..


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2015)

gave bioshock a hell of a beating last night. I've worked out you have to use diff weapons and magic in different scenarious but I've got a new favourite trick. I got the 'hypnotize the giant robot' power so I like to use that, load up my enhanced shotgun and unload explosive rounds right in their fucking faces Have that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2015)

also- the burn power dialled up a bit is nearly as good as Dishonoureds Enhanced Blink for turning you into a merciless killer


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 8, 2015)

Played the demo of Life is Strange yesterday, a Telltale offering that allows you to rewind time to undo choices that you made.  Really wet my appetite for more, but had some sick time so can't afford to pay for full episode.  

Nice graphics, nice idea, nice writing.  Can't wait to get stuck in properly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 10, 2015)

kabbes  I DID start again, my Shephard is a woman, all Ripley style of thing, I've just done Citadel:2 and this game is in my top 5 ever, for sure.  It's so epic; and the choices you have to make! I am of course an absolute Paragon


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2015)

Thief: Deadly Shadows


its good. Very sneaky


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 11, 2015)

Far Cry 3 is a fine, fine game.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2015)

I see dishonored 2 is imminent. I've not got the specs to run it, but it looks quality.

After completing that 1st one I've been hammering bioshock, but find navigating difficult. Just got to the point where I'm supposed to collect bits so I can go robotic big daddy. Bored with wandering the same corridors and rooms for a solid hours so Thief Deadly Shadows at 6.99 was an easy choice.

One mission in already and the story is becoming as interesting as the sneaky stabs


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2015)

Waiting for power cable for new monitor/tv to turn up  then onto some epic gaming


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2015)

Far Cry 3. It's too hard though. I'm stuck on a mission to burn some fields of marijuana but I can't get on the boat at the end and keep dying. I also wish I could toggle it so I can see the man I'm controlling.


----------



## golightly (Jul 21, 2015)

If I remember correctly I chose to swim up the coast a bit so I wasn't detected and then snuck up on to the shore.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2015)

"Assassin's Creed: Black Flag". Pirates. Arrah!


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Far Cry 3. It's too hard though. I'm stuck on a mission to burn some fields of marijuana but I can't get on the boat at the end and keep dying. I also wish I could toggle it so I can see the man I'm controlling.


You have to run and jump on to the boat. It took me several attempts to get it right. Just keep trying. I'm sure you'll manage it eventually.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Far Cry 3. It's too hard though. I'm stuck on a mission to burn some fields of marijuana but I can't get on the boat at the end and keep dying. I also wish I could toggle it so I can see the man I'm controlling.


I got stuck on that too, took a fair few goes. Drove the car round the plantation as far as I can remember, doing each field, then battled it out on the shore. Signe of a good game, being able to remember bits of it although I played it years ago.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> You have to run and jump on to the boat. It took me several attempts to get it right. Just keep trying. I'm sure you'll manage it eventually.


I've been trying to swim it cos i can't get through on foot - fire is too heavy. i abandoned the mission, went back and got an RPG. Going back with that.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm playing Far Cry 3 n' all. It's an amazing game. I'm finding it really easy on normal though, which is unlike me. Have you upgraded your weapons? I've got the mid-range assault rifle but have added all the extras and it's made churning through baddies dead easy.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 21, 2015)

There's another bit i got stuck on I can remember, but it's later on...


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I've been trying to swim it cos i can't get through on foot - fire is too heavy. i abandoned the mission, went back and got an RPG. Going back with that.


Sorry, it's been such a long time since I played this - I mixed it up with another mission  . You'll definitely need that RPG to destroy the boat. And yes you can swim.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 21, 2015)

There's an RPG on the table on he pier by the boat.


----------



## tommers (Jul 21, 2015)

Convenient.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2015)

tommers said:


> Convenient.


Not really. It's d&d 5th edition.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 21, 2015)

Zuma's revenge on Origin and I just deleted my 100% (well 3 gold stars) completed profile on New Mario Bros Wii so that I could start again. Took a surprising amount of effort to press the little white button to nuke those hours of gameplay.


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 21, 2015)

Darkest Dungeon. Real departure from the other RPGs in that the characters will get hurt, will get diseases and will die. It's a real shift in mindset to be able to let your heroes go. Very good looking game though.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 21, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Darkest Dungeon. Real departure from the other RPGs in that the characters will get hurt, will get diseases and will die. It's a real shift in mindset to be able to let your heroes go. Very good looking game though.


Also, see X-com from the 1990s...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2015)

Dragon Age: Origins
I'm a sexy elf with red braids, from a particularly bolshy bunch of nomadic elves. So far I've spared the miserable lives of three humans and slain two giant spiders. Its very, very pretty and the control system is intuitive. I like that you can pause to take stock and issue orders when getting your fight on


----------



## tommers (Jul 22, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Also, see X-com from the 1990s...



The new one does it even better IMO.  Less people means you pay them more attention.  And the sequel supposedly makes it even more central.

Not sure how.  Maybe you invite them round to dinner, ask them to be godparents to your kids.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 22, 2015)

tommers said:


> The new one does it even better IMO.  Less people means you pay them more attention.  And the sequel supposedly makes it even more central.
> 
> Not sure how.  Maybe you invite them round to dinner, ask them to be godparents to your kids.


I played the iPad version recently.  It was great.


----------



## tommers (Jul 22, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I played the iPad version recently.  It was great.


Yeah.  I replayed it recently and it was definitely better second time round and with the dlc.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2015)

Steven Universe: Attack the Light

Cute little RPG dungeon-crawler based on the cartoon. I'm a HUGE SU fan, and this is a lovely little distraction.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 22, 2015)

Cool. I watched up to lapis lazuli the first time round  and now just caught up to the end of season 1.

Stronger than you. So epic.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2015)

I've got a dog  I called it Badger after dear departed Border Collie. But its no way near her build . This thing is a hyper intelligent war dog that steams in on the foe like a true warrior, whereas real badger used to go for sneak attacks when on her hunt. I want to use some magic to enhance the dog but its all so complex and I don't recon you can.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 24, 2015)

You can give it warpaint and a spiky collar that enhance abilities/damage but not any lasting magics as far as I can remember.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 24, 2015)

I bought Dragon Age: origins last night.  A fiver for a Steam key.  Should have downloaded by now...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I bought Dragon Age: origins last night.  A fiver for a Steam key.  Should have downloaded by now...


I payed a score for the ultimate addition, so I've got Inquisition as well? dunno. Ihope I haven't been ripped. It looks amazing on a big monitor.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 24, 2015)

tommers said:


> The new one does it even better IMO.  Less people means you pay them more attention.  And the sequel supposedly makes it even more central.
> 
> Not sure how.  Maybe you invite them round to dinner, ask them to be godparents to your kids.



Enemy Within? Playing it now after getting it for three quid in a PSN sale. Fantastic game, being able to mod each character makes it really personal.

And each mission really slow whilst Inmake sure no-one dies


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm a sexy elf with red braids



Pretty much exactly how I always liked to imagine you


----------



## kabbes (Jul 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I payed a score for the ultimate addition, so I've got Inquisition as well? dunno. Ihope I haven't been ripped. It looks amazing on a big monitor.


I got the ultimate edition too.  Don't buy it off Steam, do a web search for someone selling it cheap.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2015)

I feel like a rube. In my day you went to the game shop in town and bought games physically from a games shop, srved by neckbeard who eyed your choice with disdain

they were more innocent times


----------



## kabbes (Jul 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I feel like a rube. In my day you went to the game shop in town and bought games physically from a games shop, srved by neckbeard who eyed your choice with disdain
> 
> they were more innocent times


Or you got your mate to make you a tape and write the timing of where each game starts.

I originally hit in the cheap steam key thing by accident but it works like a charm.  The Ultimate edition actually cost me $10 including fees but I could have got a standard edition for $3!


----------



## tommers (Jul 26, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> Enemy Within? Playing it now after getting it for three quid in a PSN sale. Fantastic game, being able to mod each character makes it really personal.
> 
> And each mission really slow whilst Inmake sure no-one dies



Yeah, first time I played it I was in two minds but they've added that mode where you can randomise damage and soldier stats and that made it loads better for me.  Plus, that mission in the fishing village is brilliant.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jul 26, 2015)

Addicted to LA Noire, shame its quite repetitive


----------



## golightly (Jul 27, 2015)

I quite liked it at first but lost the motivation to finish it. (LA Noire, that is).

Currently back on Dragon Age Inquistion, which is another game I became bored with. I'm getting more into it this time round, but I just hope that the people with the irritating French accents don't put me off again.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 27, 2015)

golightly said:


> Currently back on Dragon Age Inquistion, which is another game I became bored with. I'm getting more into it this time round, but I just hope that the people with the irritating French accents don't put me off again.



I played through Dragon Age Inquisition a while ago. I did quite enjoy it but it seems a lot less good now I've been playing the Witcher 3 for a bit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> Pretty much exactly how *I always liked to imagine you*


In the toilets, at work.


----------



## Yata (Jul 27, 2015)

got resident evil 6 on 360 for 3 quid on ebay the controls are a bit weird for me and ive not played a RE since the dreamcast but decent game im liking it


----------



## moon (Jul 28, 2015)

I discovered the free demos on the Xbox 360  now debating whether to buy Diablo III, DMC Devil may cry, or Saints Row 4 second hand on amazon for the xbox.
Or just one of them new for the PS4... hmmm
any advice?


----------



## golightly (Jul 28, 2015)

I thought that Diablo III was dull. I'd have a go at saints Row 4 though.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2015)

So far so good with Dragons Age: Origins.  Good thing about 5 year-old games: my laptop plays it on highest texture detail and high resolution with now slow down.

I went for a Mage start.  Hope that pays off story-wise.

Still playing Disgaea 3 too.  Need to grind a lot to beat the final post-game boss though and not sure I can be arsed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I went for a Mage start



I never ever do this with rpgs. Always a warrior, if the choice is there a paladin type holy man. Made an exception for DA:O in that I chose an elf but thats because I have an elf thing. Still levelled her up to hard as fucking nails and equiped a sword that is insanely large. 

Steam right through with a warrior, stopping only to piss on your enemies holy shrines and kick a statue down, then once all is complete return and try it again with a more nuanced character. Just have to go in full conan first


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I never ever do this with rpgs. Always a warrior, if the choice is there a paladin type holy man. Made an exception for DA:O in that I chose an elf but thats because I have an elf thing. Still levelled her up to hard as fucking nails and equiped a sword that is insanely large.
> 
> Steam right through with a warrior, stopping only to piss on your enemies holy shrines and kick a statue down, then once all is complete return and try it again with a more nuanced character. Just have to go in full conan first


I'll always go for the dude able to control a crowd and fry shit from a distance.  Both for meta-gaming reasons (they're pretty much always the most powerful in the endgame) and because it appeals to my power-hungry, nerd-wish-fulfilment nature.

So give me the mage, the Jedi, the psychic, the biotic -- whatever form the archetype is taking in that particular gaming universe.  What's the point in being just another jock with a stick?

Also: always female.  I haven't figured that bit out yet.


----------



## moon (Jul 29, 2015)

golightly said:


> I thought that Diablo III was dull. I'd have a go at saints Row 4 though.



I ordered Saints Row yesterday (before I saw your reply  ) I liked the fact that the character was completely customisable..


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I'll always go for the dude able to control a crowd and fry shit from a distance.  Both for meta-gaming reasons (they're pretty much always the most powerful in the endgame) and because it appeals to my power-hungry, nerd-wish-fulfilment nature.
> 
> So give me the mage, the Jedi, the psychic, the biotic -- whatever form the archetype is taking in that particular gaming universe.  What's the point in being just another jock with a stick?
> 
> Also: always female.  I haven't figured that bit out yet.


I can see your reasoning. Perhaps my choice of the warrior is related to being a fan of the nietzchian superhero (to play in a game!) who like in the David Gemmel books is merciful to the weak and ruthless to the strong. 

Or maybe its just cos I like a really big sword.

Once I get out of the fade and cut my way to the finish line I will come back and try it as a human mage I think. Male this time.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 30, 2015)

Signed up for Formula Fusion (basically Wipeout under a new name) Test Pilot Programme a while back.

The first early access release came out today so I've been bouncing off walls and crashing the game a bit.
A long way to go but it looks promising and has the old Wipeout feel.

Here's a video someone has recorded


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2015)

Wipeout on  E ftw


----------



## 8ball (Jul 31, 2015)

tommers said:


> Plus, that mission in the fishing village is brilliant.


 
How can a turn-based game be so fucking scary!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2015)

So I finally got out of the fade (having a mage with group healing power in your party really evens the score ). Been reunited with lovely morrigan and awesome war dog. Now my squad is proper nails. Been to see the quartermaster (gouging cunt, I bleed for that money). All sytems go. I've gone to some new location and I intend to kill anything evil that even looks at me funny.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> So I finally got out of the fade (having a mage with group healing power in your party really evens the score ). Been reunited with lovely morrigan and awesome war dog. Now my squad is proper nails. Been to see the quartermaster (gouging cunt, I bleed for that money). All sytems go. I've gone to some new location and I intend to kill anything evil that even looks at me funny.


Learning heal magic is always top of my list for my character.  Infinitely renewable, powers up, so much better than buying, finding or making potions.  More metagaming.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 31, 2015)

Mages always end up being vastly more powerful than anyone else in the endgame, in everything I've ever played. It's a legacy from old school D&D I think, where they start off pathetic but become the most powerful class eventually. Of course, D&D had permadeath so that game design logic doesn't really work any more, except if you are in a roguelike (keep a Deep Elf Conjurer alive to level 15 or so in Dungeon Crawl and you're laughing but that is pretty tricky).


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2015)

Not just legacy, I think, but also an inevitable consequence of creating a playable superhuman.  How do you combine levelling up with telekinesis and elemental control and not have a stupidly overpowered result?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 31, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Not just legacy, I think, but also an inevitable consequence of creating a playable superhuman.  How do you combine levelling up with telekinesis and elemental control and not have a stupidly overpowered result?


MMOs deal with it, and, ironically, later versions of D&D, which have been criticised for being too led by MMO design. But they all have a less extreme power progression for mages and a more interesting one for fighters, with assorted feats instead of just more hit points and more damage which was always pretty dull.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 31, 2015)

golightly said:


> I thought that Diablo III was dull. I'd have a go at saints Row 4 though.



I'd say Diablo 3 was the most money I ever wasted on a crap game but then remembered Sim City 5 Deluxe Edition.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> MMOs deal with it, and, ironically, later versions of D&D, which have been criticised for being too led by MMO design. But they all have a less extreme power progression for mages and a more interesting one for fighters, with assorted feats instead of just more hit points and more damage which was always pretty dull.


Deal with it by removing the wish-fulfilment and basically creating an archer with pretty arrows.  Not what I imagine a Mage to be.


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2015)

D&D had it that you could only cast spells a certain number of times a day and you had to memorise them the night before. Plus not being able to wear armour. 

In single player games these days it's mostly having a finite mana resource. But then the whole thing has changed cos in games like elder scrolls the single character is a whole party in themselves so pretty much everybody can use magic anyway.  Classes in those games are much more flexible. 

And everybody is a superhero by endgame.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 31, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Deal with it by removing the wish-fulfilment and basically creating an archer with pretty arrows.  Not what I imagine a Mage to be.


Mages in dungeon crawler games are absurd anyway. Oh wow I am a super intelligent researcher of arcane lore, and not only that but I am able to literally distort reality through decades of careful study and training. What shall I do with that? Fireball some orcs.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2015)

There's superheroes and superheroes.  There's Spider-Man and superman.  A Mage has the potential for ridiculous overpoweredness, and that's how it should be.  Give me Gandalf not Aragorn.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 31, 2015)

kabbes said:


> There's superheroes and superheroes.  There's Spider-Man and superman.  A Mage has the potential for ridiculous overpoweredness, and that's how it should be.  Give me Gandalf not Aragorn.


Meh, trad RPGs just make them artillery. That's not magical, it's just a super crossbow. WoW was right to equalise that with other classes.

If it's going to be magical it needs to mess with the world in a way you just can't do otherwise, exchange parts of it for other parts or manipulate reality through grammatical modification. (BTW, the last link there, to Counterfeit Monkey - anyone who's not played really needs to, it is the best thing ever.)


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2015)

I think it's a lazy game that just makes them damage outputters.  I suppose the difficulty is how to manage the more unusual stuff within a video game but pen and paper has always had a bit more scope. 

I always play them because I find them more interesting than just thumping things on the head with a sword.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 31, 2015)

tommers said:


> I think it's a lazy game that just makes them damage outputters.  I suppose the difficulty is how to manage the more unusual stuff within a video game but pen and paper has always had a bit more scope.
> 
> I always play them because I find them more interesting than just thumping things on the head with a sword.


There are an awful lot of lazy games. I think nowadays, if there's nothing that fundamentally changes, I'd rather not change metaphors—I prefer heavy weapons specialists to wizards if wizards are just going to make difference in fights. (Oh and maybe the odd teleport spell or healing.)


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2015)

never really completed anything with a magicker. Just get too vexed when some nob with a proper weapon kills me off early on and decide to come back in a warrior form, then fuck that wanker right up. I know you are not supposed to take it personally but I do. 

Must revisit bioshock soon. The array of enhanced weaponry I own while also having enhanced burn power is immense. Remember the first time I took out a big daddy with repeated fire and then the coup de grace of an enhanced shotgun to the face. It was better than christmas.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 4, 2015)

Late to the party as with quite a few games but I'm playing Fallout New Vegas. It was free via Games with Gold and as my gaming budget and playing time have been reduced to very little by parenthood, it's preferable to dropping £50 on something I won't spend much time on.

First time I've played any of the Fallout series - it's a real slow burner but strangely compelling and plenty of seriously difficult beasties lurking in the Mojave desert. The haunting radio soundtrack works well but is now starting to grate a bit after 25hrs play so I've switched it off.


----------



## moon (Aug 4, 2015)

I got Saints Row 4 at the weekend and so far it seems completely bonkers  was trying to fight that thing at the end of the training mission and it refuses to die.. so I went back to my Mass Effect replay..


----------



## 8den (Aug 4, 2015)

Hoss said:


> Late to the party as with quite a few games but I'm playing Fallout New Vegas. It was free via Games with Gold and as my gaming budget and playing time have been reduced to very little by parenthood, it's preferable to dropping £50 on something I won't spend much time on.
> 
> First time I've played any of the Fallout series - it's a real slow burner but strangely compelling and plenty of seriously difficult beasties lurking in the Mojave desert. The haunting radio soundtrack works well but is now starting to grate a bit after 25hrs play so I've switched it off.


One thing I'm hoping for with fallout 4 is an expanded radio playlist.

There's a lot of fallout mc mods with a more diverse radio score


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2015)

I am growing pretty good at hijacking ships in "Assassins' Creed: Black Flag" but I fucking hate the underwater shipwreck areas as I can't seem to control Edward properly and I either run out of air or get eaten by sharks.

I also miss Ezio but that's a whole other sordid fantasy


----------



## 8den (Aug 4, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am growing pretty good at hijacking ships in "Assassins' Creed: Black Flag" but I fucking hate the underwater shipwreck areas as I can't seem to control Edward properly and I either run out of air or get eaten by sharks.
> 
> I also miss Ezio but that's a whole other sordid fantasy



QoG!!

I played AC 2 (Italy?) and thought meh, camera was really annoying and it got incredibly repetitive very quickly


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2015)

Still on Far Cry 3. Getting a bit hard. Wish there was an easy level and an all weapons/health cheat


----------



## 8den (Aug 4, 2015)

8ball said:


> How can a turn-based game be so fucking scary!



It's on my shelf and I've still never gotten around to playing it


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2015)

8den said:


> It's on my shelf and I've still never gotten around to playing it


You should. It's a great game. I don't think I properly appreciated it the first time around but it does lots of things really really well.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Still on Far Cry 3. Getting a bit hard. Wish there was an easy level and an all weapons/health cheat



Did you see my post about upgrading your assault rifle? I'm finding it a little too easy, which is unlike me.


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 8, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Darkest Dungeon. Real departure from the other RPGs in that the characters will get hurt, will get diseases and will die. It's a real shift in mindset to be able to let your heroes go. Very good looking game though.



OK, this game is just evil. An absolute fucker. You think you've got it sussed and a few RNG incidents don't go your way and your crack squad of tooled up adventurers die horribly. I've obviously got emotional issues about being able to detach myself from these pixels on a screen.

Anyone else playing it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2015)

nah man I'm just on knight of the old republic 2 and wondering if I can get off this ship before daylight


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2015)

well, it took all night, but the good ship Ebony Hawk is now mine. Grainy eyeballs and mousehand ache. Worth it. Sooner or later this game will cough up a lightsabre. A good one. Then there will be trouble.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2015)

Looks like KOTOR is getting the remaster treatment...


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> OK, this game is just evil. An absolute fucker. You think you've got it sussed and a few RNG incidents don't go your way and your crack squad of tooled up adventurers die horribly. I've obviously got emotional issues about being able to detach myself from these pixels on a screen.
> 
> Anyone else playing it?


Yeah.  I played it when they first released the beta but have decided to wait until it's finished before going back.  There's a thread about it somewhere. 

I think they've expanded a bit since I played it though.  It started off very difficult but was OK once you could rotate your team. No shame in running


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looks like KOTOR is getting the remaster treatment...


kotor2 is a fine game so far. I doubt my system would run a prettified version of the 1st one but kotor2 runs a dream. I really, really liked the bit where you retake the Ebon Hawk and use its ship calibre canons to take out republican guard. It was a total 'nicking the millennium Falcon and flying off to hyperspace' moment which was surely a very deliberate echo by the game designers


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 8, 2015)

tommers said:


> Yeah.  I played it when they first released the beta but have decided to wait until it's finished before going back.  There's a thread about it somewhere.
> 
> I think they've expanded a bit since I played it though.  It started off very difficult but was OK once you could rotate your team. No shame in running



Don't get me wrong, I love the game. Some of the mechanics definitely need sorting out, but it's a real feeling of achievement to finish a dungeon. And yes, have run away crying like a little girl on numerous occasions 

Have just looked at the list of fallen heros - fck, I've killed a lot of people!


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the game. Some of the mechanics definitely need sorting out, but it's a real feeling of achievement to finish a dungeon. And yes, have run away crying like a little girl on numerous occasions
> 
> Have just looked at the list of fallen heros - fck, I've killed a lot of people!



I was a bit disappointed that everythng is fixable with enough time and money but I liked it a lot.  Wish they'd hurry up and release it so I can play it again. 

Which bits do you think are broken? I seem to remember that the items you could get didn't seem to do much.  They had a plus and a minus that basically cancelled each other out, and the levelling was messed up - you'd get +1% for something when it clearly should have been 10% or something to make any difference.  Have they fixed that yet?


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 9, 2015)

A lot of the trinkets are just "you get slightly better in this, but slightly worse in this" and something there seems to need fixing. And no matter how hard I try to get into the spirit of it, the fact you can't heal outside of fights without camping just doesn't make any sense. The guys can heal in a fight, why not when not fighting? And I know the game is all about the stress (literally) of having to survive through increasingly difficult encounters, but I just can't accept the nonsensical nature of that mechanic.

But....I'm still playing, so something must be working right!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Aug 9, 2015)

Going through my cupboards and found the Scarface game for the original Xbox. Oh this game was rather repetitive but calling everyone a fucking maricon by smashing the B button is beyond entertaining. Sound track is great. Almost everything before my age, but Iggy Pop while chopping up some Cubans is very satisfying.

Needing to kinda get into a new (and budget worthy) game on the 360.


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> A lot of the trinkets are just "you get slightly better in this, but slightly worse in this" and something there seems to need fixing. And no matter how hard I try to get into the spirit of it, the fact you can't heal outside of fights without camping just doesn't make any sense. The guys can heal in a fight, why not when not fighting? And I know the game is all about the stress (literally) of having to survive through increasingly difficult encounters, but I just can't accept the nonsensical nature of that mechanic.
> 
> But....I'm still playing, so something must be working right!



I just read some of the more recent reviews on Steam and it looks like the latest update changed the way combat works and made everything loads more difficult - lots of people complaining about it.


----------



## moon (Aug 9, 2015)

Saints Row IV love it! So pleased I didn't give up on it at the beginning when I thought it wasn't for me.
Jumping off buildings is just fab, as is having a big arse rocket launcher... Big grin..


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 14, 2015)

Dirty Bomb, free to play fast paced shooter set in London.

Everythings just tweaked enough to be unsettling (Ticket Skimmers? Thats not the Underground logo! Borough Market and London Bridge don't look like that...  etc) while being just familiar enough for me to get some shameful joy out of blowing shit up and wondering exactly why the tube is even more of a smog filled ruin filled with corpses than it usually is.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2015)

Trying to download some PC games that don't require a mega-system to play. Got to the 2nd level of 5 Nights at Freddy's and shat myself silly.

Downloading South Park Stick of Truth now. Any other recommendations for a mid-level system (4Gb RAM, AMD 3.10GHz Dual Core Phenom II, Radon HD 4600 1GB card)?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 14, 2015)

Dungeons of Dredmor, Clockwork Empires and Ftl should keep you busy if you get those.


----------



## tommers (Aug 14, 2015)

I got dungeon crawl on my tablet. I'm shit at it.


----------



## moon (Aug 14, 2015)

Still playing Saints Row IV, rescuing people and trying out cars, my faves tend to be the fast sports cars which stick to the road and can also do fast turns..  I got the nitrous bonus.
Have rescued 'Benjamin muthafuckin' King', such a hilarious quest, when my character was walking down memory lane, through the ghetto pointing out where she was shot and in the church covered in pron saying it looked like an homage to her past.. 
Am currently throwing pedestrians at a portal to shut it but shot loads of them beforehand, so have to redo it from the check point..
I love the Mass Effect 2 parody in this game..


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 18, 2015)

Have been messing about with Heroes of the Storm recently. A free to play MOBA (massively online battle arena) based on all the Blizzard universes (Starcraft, Diablo, WoW etc). Easy to pick up, 20 minutes per game, can just play against AIs if you like. Much fun.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 18, 2015)

hacknet


----------



## tommers (Aug 18, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> hacknet


Any good?  

I've been playing not a hero. It is very very good.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 18, 2015)

its cool and it makes me remember a lot of old *dos and linux commands, ive found it really engaging like a better version of uplink


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2015)

Dark Messiah. The combat is tricky, its all about getting first strike then following it up. This means sometimes the staff is the better weapon i dunno


----------



## captainmission (Aug 19, 2015)

Marvel Heroes- it's like an online diablo but you get to be Dr DOOM! Proper megalomanic, speaking in 3rd person, DOOM.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2015)

Dark Messiah is...dark. The worst thing about using a staff on armoured opponents is no matter how hard you twat them they get back up again. So you have to literaly stand over them and beat the life out of them with the staff once you've put them on their back. And they never give up any loot. One bloke coughed up a sword but its useless when they have armour and I don't. Beatings with the Stick of Justice have to ensue


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2015)

Just played Monument Valley on my ipad. Very short game, but really beautiful. It's a cute puzzle game based on solving geometry-based Escher-style environmental maps.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 20, 2015)

8den said:


> One thing I'm hoping for with fallout 4 is an expanded radio playlist.
> 
> There's a lot of fallout mc mods with a more diverse radio score



Playing on the 360 so mods are out for me, though radio mods would be ace.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 20, 2015)

I've been having a lot of fun with 'Orcs Must Die'. Its very arcadey. Its a riff on the standard castle defense game in that its done in third person but its great. Setting up a corridor of doom and watching it mince the orcs as I lean back with a crossbow popping off headshots.


----------



## 8den (Aug 20, 2015)

Hoss said:


> Playing on the 360 so mods are out for me, though radio mods would be ace.



One of the supposed new functions of fallout 4 is that mods will be available to console owners


----------



## moon (Aug 21, 2015)

Replaying Dragon Age Origins as a rogue human.. seems quite hard at the moment as I'm missing my spells..
Will hopefully be getting Diablo III or DA:I in the next couple of weeks..I'm restricting myself to 1 new game per month.
I've also discovered that my PS4 upscales standard definition DVDs superbly, I wasn't expecting that.. so pleased I got it.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 21, 2015)

8den said:


> One of the supposed new functions of fallout 4 is that mods will be available to console owners



Ace. Need to justify a new console, probably XBONE, but also want to build a gaming rig because why not?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2015)

Really like the look of Until Dawn.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 30, 2015)

Discovered the other day that I had purchased Deus Ex: Human Revolution at some point in the past but never played it, so I'm addressing that oversight now. It's pretty good, although the main character's ridiculously masculine voiceover is starting to annoy me.


----------



## magneze (Aug 30, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Discovered the other day that I had purchased Deus Ex: Human Revolution at some point in the past but never played it, so I'm addressing that oversight now. It's pretty good, although the main character's ridiculously masculine voiceover is starting to annoy me.


It's my favourite game. Enjoy.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 30, 2015)

magneze said:


> It's my favourite game. Enjoy.


I remember loving the first one way back when - I can still remember the opening levels so clearly.


----------



## magneze (Aug 30, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I remember loving the first one way back when - I can still remember the opening levels so clearly.


Really looking forward to Mankind Divided too. "Early 2016" can't come soon enough.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2015)

Orcs must die 


again. I think my favourite thing is the slowing down/tarpit type traps. You set a line of them then the orcs come at you but get mired down. So they are stuck there when my arrow walls unleah hell. Take that, orcs


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 31, 2015)

Just got a PS3 - much as I've been pretty much Nintendo-only since forever I had to play Gran Turismo 6, but I've also bought Skyrim. Played maybe an hour on it, thoroughly lost a couple of times, really enjoying myself  but no idea how best to proceed tbh. But it will be fun, I know.

Also got or on order Red Dead Redemption, Portal, Journey, GT6, and the PS2 games Ico and Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## Hoss (Aug 31, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Just got a PS3 - much as I've been pretty much Nintendo-only since forever I had to play Gran Turismo 6, but I've also bought Skyrim. Played maybe an hour on it, thoroughly lost a couple of times, really enjoying myself  but no idea how best to proceed tbh. But it will be fun, I know.
> 
> Also got or on order Red Dead Redemption, Portal, Journey, GT6, and the PS2 games Ico and Shadow of the Colossus



Ooh, I get slight pangs of envy when I hear someone is just starting Skyrim for the first time - same when people tell me they've just started to watch The Wire or The Sopranos.

It's a huge game and so much fun - hours upon hours of wandering the map and pretty much playing to your own agenda.

There's a massive Skyrim thread here which has a lot of good hints and tips.

If within a few hours you're not happy with your character then it's well worth starting over before you've achieved too much to go back or got too comfortable using an Ebony Greatsword against gangs of hapless bandits.

For me, Smithing was one of my preferred skills because not only can you create excellent weapons and armour, it also provides a source of income.

That said, when I inevitably replay for the 4th time I'll probably go down an entirely different path with a completely different character.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2015)

moon said:


> Replaying Dragon Age Origins as a rogue human.. seems quite hard at the moment as I'm missing my spells..
> Will hopefully be getting Diablo III or DA:I in the next couple of weeks..I'm restricting myself to 1 new game per month.
> I've also discovered that my PS4 upscales standard definition DVDs superbly, I wasn't expecting that.. so pleased I got it.



I recently played through Diablo III (4 times, because you have to) and enjoyed it a lot. Torchlight is almost identical. Lots of fun, basically just spam kill loot spam kill loot spam kill loot with the lure of upgrading your gear as the primary motivator.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2015)

I haven't touched a game in a month, and am now finding it difficult to know what to go back to. With the announcement that the final installment of DA:I dlc is coming in Sept, I feel like going back and playing that again. But, I've got a lot on my Steam list just sitting there - Shadowrun: Dragonfall is one I've been meaning to get to for ages. Or I might just go back to building houses in The Sims


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 31, 2015)

Just pre ordered metal gear solid and  with a Key from cd keys at 27.99 the most I've spent on a game in years lol , the reviews are certainly good so far , also mad max , I want games to push my system and the summer has been a bit drab


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2015)

Portal. its fiendish. The graphics are good but I can't play it after more than two spliffs because unlike more narrative games like Dragon Age or blasters like Orc Must Die, this is locked room puzzles and also require complex spacial thinking. Need full brain acuity. Still hopefully cake at the end....right?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Portal. its fiendish. The graphics are good but I can't play it after more than two spliffs because unlike more narrative games like Dragon Age or blasters like Orc Must Die, this is locked room puzzles and also require complex spacial thinking. Need full brain acuity. Still hopefully cake at the end....right?


We can't keep crying over every mistake
We'll just keep on trying 'til we run out of cake.
Coz there's science to be done
And we'll make a big gun
For the people who are still alive.


----------



## tommers (Aug 31, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> - Shadowrun: Dragonfall is one I've been meaning to get to for ages.



Play Shadowrun Dragonfall.  It's the best of a great series.  One of the characters is an ex-punk antifascist shaman.  He's awesome.


----------



## tommers (Aug 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Portal. its fiendish. The graphics are good but I can't play it after more than two spliffs because unlike more narrative games like Dragon Age or blasters like Orc Must Die, this is locked room puzzles and also require complex spacial thinking. Need full brain acuity. Still hopefully cake at the end....right?




uhuh.  Yep.  Cake.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone know of a decent beat em up that will run on my system? I bought a gamepad with the PC specifically to play street fighter x tekken, and it won't run on my system. All my other games are better with K&M, but I need a beat em up. If only so I haven't wasted 15 quid on a controller.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Anyone know of a decent beat em up that will run on my system? I bought a gamepad with the PC specifically to play street fighter x tekken, and it won't run on my system. All my other games are better with K&M, but I need a beat em up. If only so I haven't wasted 15 quid on a controller.



Have you downloaded MAME yet?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Have you downloaded MAME yet?


I have not, is that the emulator that will play old arcade beat ems? not sure if my specs will cope, intel 4400 no graphics card


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I have not, is that the emulator that will play old arcade beat ems? not sure if my specs will cope, intel 4400 no graphics card



Well it should ... Umm ... Dunno. Just try innit? There's loads of different versions maybe some are less intensive than others. The roms themselves are fuck all. YouTube is your friend.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll give it a go so long as resident IT tech runs the prog through quarantine first. I've been so long on macs with their near invulnerability to virus I'm loathe to download anything that isn't via steam in case they fuck my machine up


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2015)

Me and a few friends have rediscovered Battlefield 4 recently, enjoying it a great deal!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2015)

Orcs Must Die is throwing ogres at me now. Ogres ffs! I don't recall buying a game called 'Orcs and Ogres Must Die'. And they are well solid. I got sloppy on the 5th wave and let one of them close the distance and it was goodnight sweetheart for me. I also now have the option to station archers (at a cost). Waste of money them cunts are, they get no kills and then get minced by the orc hordes. Not bothering with those useless bastards again. More arrow walls and tarpit traps I think. And floor spikes, I love the floor spikes.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 1, 2015)

Got back in to Monster Hunter 4. What an amazing game that is, so deep.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2015)

played the first mission of mad max last night, it looks amazing so far, but we all know aesthetics do not a good game make


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 2, 2015)

Bloodborne. Surprisingly not as infuriating as I expected although it's getting quite hard now I'm quite a way through the game. I could live without most of the bosses though tbh.


----------



## moon (Sep 2, 2015)

Am deep in Dragon Age Inquisition at the moment...


----------



## Chz (Sep 2, 2015)

DA:I hasn't been touched on my machine since I got Witcher 3. The PC interfaces is just too much of a clusterfuck for me to bear. And I loved DA:O.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 2, 2015)

Still plodding through Fallout: New Vegas. It's good but I can't help feel I'm missing something crucial to the plot. Have spent the last 2 hours playing roulette and blackjack at Gomorrah casino both of which are incredibly frustrating/addictive. I'd make a pretty crap gambler IRL.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 2, 2015)

Chz said:


> DA:I hasn't been touched on my machine since I got Witcher 3. The PC interfaces is just too much of a clusterfuck for me to bear. And I loved DA:O.



Witcher 3 is miles better IMO. DA:I is absolutely stuffed full of 'walk from A to B' type fetch quests, the Witcher 3 is much more rounded.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Bloodborne. Surprisingly not as infuriating as I expected although it's getting quite hard now I'm quite a way through the game. I could live without most of the bosses though tbh.



Where are you up to?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 2, 2015)

tommers said:


> Where are you up to?



Nightmare Mensis. Plus I'm up to a couple of the optional bosses that have beaten me up a few times (Martyr Logarius and Amygdala). 

TBH I don't think I'm very good at it despite having got that far. I'm levelled well up and using a massive sword rather than all the smart dodging and combos you're meant to use.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Nightmare Mensis. Plus I'm up to a couple of the optional bosses that have beaten me up a few times (Martyr Logarius and Amygdala).
> 
> TBH I don't think I'm very good at it despite having got that far. I'm levelled well up and using a massive sword rather than all the smart dodging and combos you're meant to use.



oooh, not sure I've fought Martyr Logarius.  I didn't look at any guides when I played through so I've probably missed loads of stuff (for example Cainhurst Castle).  Might be worth doing it again with a walkthrough then.  I think with these games you just get through however you can.  It's satisfying using combos, parrying etc but just beating stuff is enough.  Cheat the game if you can, it tries to fuck you up enough.  I think I was about level 75 or something when I finished.

Do you like it?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 2, 2015)

tommers said:


> oooh, not sure I've fought Martyr Logarius.  I didn't look at any guides when I played through so I've probably missed loads of stuff (for example Cainhurst Castle).  Might be worth doing it again with a walkthrough then.  I think with these games you just get through however you can.  It's satisfying using combos, parrying etc but just beating stuff is enough.  Cheat the game if you can, it tries to fuck you up enough.  I think I was about level 75 or something when I finished.
> 
> Do you like it?



He's at the top of Cainhurst Castle. I've about level 90 now and I've used every walkthrough going - it's hard enough for me as it is. 

Yes I am enjoying it, although like I say I'm not really big on the bosses (I'm not really a fan of bosses in games full stop). There's been a couple of times when I've had nowhere else to go but boss fights and I've ended up having to run through areas again to level up enough to be able to beat them. The general style is great though and it's oddly compelling. I have to finish it now.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He's at the top of Cainhurst Castle. I've about level 90 now and I've used every walkthrough going - it's hard enough for me as it is.
> 
> Yes I am enjoying it, although like I say I'm not really big on the bosses (I'm not really a fan of bosses in games full stop). There's been a couple of times when I've had nowhere else to go but boss fights and I've ended up having to run through areas again to level up enough to be able to beat them. The general style is great though and it's oddly compelling. I have to finish it now.



Ah, well that'll be why I never found him.  I never found the castle.

I think the bosses are the best bit.  There's a sense of achievement when you beat them and they're well designed so the first time you fight them you get wasted in about five seconds but gradually you learn their weaknesses and when to run and all that.  I liked it as well, it didn't grab me as much as Dark Souls did and it wasn't as difficult, but the whole weird Japanese / English Victorian gothic thing is very good.

You'll be finished soon anyway!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2015)

Finally made a character I'm happy with, so I'm playing through Dragon Age: Inquisition again.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 2, 2015)

With 2 months until the new shitty installment, me and a good friend deciding to hammer out Advanced Warfare competitive to get us prepped for Black Ops 3.

Too much spare time but its worth it really.


----------



## Jackobi (Sep 2, 2015)

Satellite Reign, apparently a spiritual successor to Syndicate. It does have a Syndicate feel to it but being in early release stage, it has some clunky interface and character movement mechanics. After a few patches and some modding, it has the potential to become a brilliant title.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 2, 2015)

Until Dawn - not a lot to do but looks great and has a authentic horror film atmosphere


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 2, 2015)

Metal gear Solid v if I stay awake through the cut scenes


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 7, 2015)

tommers said:


> Ah, well that'll be why I never found him.  I never found the castle.
> 
> I think the bosses are the best bit.  There's a sense of achievement when you beat them and they're well designed so the first time you fight them you get wasted in about five seconds but gradually you learn their weaknesses and when to run and all that.  I liked it as well, it didn't grab me as much as Dark Souls did and it wasn't as difficult, but the whole weird Japanese / English Victorian gothic thing is very good.
> 
> You'll be finished soon anyway!



Finally finished last night (after midnight). Gehrman was really getting on my nerves for a bit - just when I thought I was getting there he takes off and blasts me from the air. The Moon Presence was nice and easy though.

Think I'm going to try and leave the Playstation alone until Fallout now...


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Finally finished last night (after midnight). Gehrman was really getting on my nerves for a bit - just when I thought I was getting there he takes off and blasts me from the air. The Moon Presence was nice and easy though.
> 
> Think I'm going to try and leave the Playstation alone until Fallout now...


Cool.  Well done!  I didn't fight moon presence.  I kind of merged with her. 

Definitely going to go through again with a guide though and pick up all these missing bits. 

Dark Souls 3 is out next year


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 7, 2015)

tommers said:


> Cool.  Well done!  I didn't fight moon presence.  I kind of merged with her.
> 
> Definitely going to go through again with a guide though and pick up all these missing bits.
> 
> Dark Souls 3 is out next year



Yeah I only got to fight her because I'd cheated and read the spoilers. Obviously you lose the surprise element with walkthroughs etc but I'm sure I'd have missed some big bits of the game without them. It really doesn't guide you along in the way most games do.


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah I only got to fight her because I'd cheated and read the spoilers. Obviously you lose the surprise element with walkthroughs etc but I'm sure I'd have missed some big bits of the game without them. It really doesn't guide you along in the way most games do.



Yeah, I think that's one of the best bits.  I don't like it when a game says "do this" and then suddenly a big arrow appears above somebody's head.  This just dumps you in, there's no hand holding.  Just get on with it.   I still didn't understand what was going on after I finished it.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 7, 2015)

Brain Dots on my phone. Simple and awesome


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2015)

had a bash at bioshock for a few hours last night. Progress was made and many giant robots and mutant freaks slain.

Navigation is still a pain in the testes though. Most annoying is sometimes you have the Arrow of Guidance and sometimes not. And when its not there I get lost and annoyed.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm playing Company of Heroes 2 (because of the British forces update).  Good range of swearing and regional British accents (unlike in COH1 where the swearing was good, but there was only cock-er-nee and received pronunciation posh).  

And Metal Gear Solid V.

and waiting for Fallout IV obv.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2015)

Completed Bioshock  I still got a mildly scolding ending despite saving every little sister. Dunno what thats about. Level three burn plasmid and an array of enhanced weapons. Oh and I had this lord of flies power on ramp as well but that was just for the lols


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 9, 2015)

What did you think of it?  Are you going to play Bioshock Infinite?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> What did you think of it?  Are you going to play Bioshock Infinite?


very very fun- I'd hoped the big daddy suit would come with extra powers or something but it didn't, minor niggle.
The weapons systems, and the weapons themselves, were great. Just reloading/changing ammo/cycling through weapons. Satisfying. Then flex my plasmid hand and straight in for the kill.

I want to to play infinite, need to check it will run on my system first. Deus Ex in the meantime, really enjoying the rpg/fps/scifi/steampunk thing atm.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Completed Bioshock  I still got a mildly scolding ending despite saving every little sister. Dunno what thats about. Level three burn plasmid and an array of enhanced weapons. Oh and I had this lord of flies power on ramp as well but that was just for the lols



Infinite is great, seems like quite a different game in many aspects though. Being in the clouds rather than underwater maybe changes the atmosphere a lot more than you'd think.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2015)

thats a thing I should mention of Bioshock- atmosphere. Excellent audio, the cursing and screaming of the splicers starts to creep you the fuck out. Last levels got considerably less rock-hard when I discovered that crossbow headshots take almost anyone out. One shot one kill


----------



## Yetman (Sep 9, 2015)

I've got about a week to kill with a game for a mid-spec PC. Just completed South Park SOT.

Now,  it's either:

Telltale Games (GOT or The Wolf Among Us)
Papers Please Papers, Please on Steam
Grim Fandago Remaster Save 66% on Grim Fandango Remastered on Steam
Technobabylon Technobabylon on Steam

Or maybe Deus Ex? That might be too long though....


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2015)

Deus Ex takes a little while to get going imho but once you are strapped and skilled it starts to feel like I AM GOD sort of thing as you hew down your enemies


----------



## D'wards (Sep 9, 2015)

I have;
The Witcher 3
Dying Light
Batman
Mordor

To play on PS4 - what should i play next? Just finished Until Dawn - linear type fella that


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2015)

The Witcher 3 has been getting mad props on various sites and reviewers

I bought the first one but I can't get it to run, bah. Ooh just noticed there is a Bioshock 2 from 2010. Will get that before trying Infinite


----------



## Yetman (Sep 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Ooh just noticed there is a Bioshock 2 from 2010. Will get that before trying Infinite



Don't bother, it was a poor episode in the Bioshock trilogy. Go straight for Infinite.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2015)

Yetman said:


> Don't bother, it was a poor episode in the Bioshock trilogy. Go straight for Infinite.


more akin to some DLC than a proper sequel then, I take it. Yeah I'll try infinite first but if its no dice I'll be forced to get bioshock 2. Seen youtube vids of people playing Infiinite on an intel 4400, mid range graphics settings. Should work.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> The Witcher 3 has been getting mad props on various sites and reviewers
> 
> I bought the first one but I can't get it to run, bah. Ooh just noticed there is a Bioshock 2 from 2010. Will get that before trying Infinite


Witcher 3 it is!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 10, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Witcher 3 it is!



I loved it but not many people on here seem to be playing it. If you're into RPGs it's about the best around for me.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 10, 2015)

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ghostbusters on PC, paid about £1.30 for it on Steam 

Evil Within on the 360, very tough game.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 10, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I loved it but not many people on here seem to be playing it. If you're into RPGs it's about the best around for me.


Did the intro and training missions - superb!


----------



## D'wards (Sep 10, 2015)

cypher79 said:


> Ghostbusters on PC, paid about £1.30 for it on Steam
> 
> Evil Within on the 360, very tough game.


I had to abandon Evil Within when i got stuck on a three headed dog boss with little ammo and health, and to replenish would have meant starting the whole long level again and replaying.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 10, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I'm playing Company of Heroes 2 (because of the British forces update).  Good range of swearing and regional British accents (unlike in COH1 where the swearing was good, but there was only cock-er-nee and received pronunciation posh).
> 
> .



If it's British swearing you're after, check out Killing Floor


----------



## Dandred (Sep 11, 2015)

Saints Row IV. WOW. WTF.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm currently back on Watch Dogs (which I love) but I ordered a cheapo copy of Dying Light the other day so should be playing that soon.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 11, 2015)

just started playing watch dogs . it's ok so far.  not quite sure why but the controls feel a bit floaty for me. 

also it's very ubisoft. Not that  i hate that  but it does blur ther lines between  their major franchises.  although  i did like reading  about  all the little clues  that  go to show you that watch dogs  takes place in the assassins creed  universe.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 11, 2015)

and  i'm about to play   far cry 4  for the first time. brought it ages agoi  but my PC has been broken.

also  downloading saints row IV.  same story.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 11, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> just started playing watch dogs . it's ok so far.  not quite sure why but the controls feel a bit floaty for me.
> 
> also it's very ubisoft. Not that  i hate that  but it does blur ther lines between  their major franchises.  although  i did like reading  about  all the little clues  that  go to show you that watch dogs  takes place in the assassins creed  universe.



The best fun is undoubtedly to be had in the base takeovers - love all the different approaches you can take, from going in guns blazing, to using gadgets, to hacking stuff to create explosions or squish bad guys.  Takes a wee while to realise the scope of all you can do.


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2015)

Just found a +11 artefact short sword with fire resistance, see invisible and electricity resistance,along with some mottled dragon armour just lying about on level 4 of the dungeon in Dungeon Crawl.

Brilliant.  Here's set for an epic run.  Cannot believe I found such a powerful set of items so early in the game..  Amazing.

Killed by a centaur with a bow on level 5.

Fucking roguelikes.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 12, 2015)

tommers said:


> Just found a +11 artefact short sword with fire resistance, see invisible and electricity resistance,along with some mottled dragon armour just lying about on level 4 of the dungeon in Dungeon Crawl.
> 
> Brilliant.  Here's set for an epic run.  Cannot believe I found such a powerful set of items so early in the game..  Amazing.
> 
> ...


That's one of those decoy randarts that Crawl generates to fuck with you. Shortsword is a really poor base weapon, without something like an electricity brand. It does it specifically to fuck with you, so you get overconfident and think "I have this wonderful artifact I can go through any fight oh pissflaps I'm on 20% HP in like three turns now".

Fridgemagnet, has never got more than 2 runes and that was only once in the past X years.


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That's one of those decoy randarts that Crawl generates to fuck with you. Shortsword is a really poor base weapon, without something like an electricity brand. It does it specifically to fuck with you, so you get overconfident and think "I have this wonderful artifact I can go through any fight oh pissflaps I'm on 20% HP in like three turns now".
> 
> Fridgemagnet, has never got more than 2 runes and that was only once in the past X years.



Mate, it was +11!  The closest I have ever got to that was on my run before that when I cleared the Lair and got to about Dungeon 9 and I had a +7 sword with negatives on dex and strength, oh and a +9 bow I couldn't use. 

+11!

But yeah, I did die immediately afterwards cos I got really cocky.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 12, 2015)

Crawl is the only game I know which gets increasingly harder the better your character is. It's true though. You can tab through the early game usually but once you start achieving any level of power you need to think. At the end you need to check the wiki and calculate move times each time you press a key.


----------



## TrustmeImaJedi (Sep 12, 2015)

Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 14, 2015)

Recently got my Xbox One so right now absolutely tearing up (and dying far too fucking much, getting too many assists and been teabagged by enough soldiers to last me a lifetime) Halo MCC Online. Its good fun but it gets irritating when I play for fun and theres one super competitive player who gets annoyed when I pick up sniper. But its great to shoot them in the head and let the annual rage fest commence


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2015)

Bioshock infinite runs and is pretty Amazeballs


----------



## 8den (Sep 15, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Bioshock infinite runs and is pretty Amazeballs



Gorgeous game.


----------



## 8den (Sep 15, 2015)

Thoughts. With fallout 4 on the way I'll need to update my console 

Xbox 1 or PS4? 

I'm leaning towards the PS4 simply for the last of us remastered but interested to know what people think about an Xbox 1


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2015)

8den said:


> Gorgeous game.


it is very pretty innit. I was all paranoid that I'd have to get a refund cos the comp wouldn't cope but theres no issue and its prettier than the first bioshock. Win


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 16, 2015)

and great little details like 

the Barbershop Quartet singing 'God Only Knows'.  Or the chapel with a choral version of Will The Circle Be Unbroken playing 

Or the xenophobic posters (one of which with the text 'it is our holy duty to protect against the foreign hoards" was posted up on a right wing US site (The National Liberty Foundation.) until someone pointed out what it was, and where it came from)...

I found parts of it a bit shocking.  


Spoiler



the stoning of the mixed race couple, and the hook in the face of the policeman directly afterwards


.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 16, 2015)

8den said:


> I'm leaning towards the PS4 simply for the last of us remastered but interested to know what people think about an Xbox 1


Last of Us remastered would sway it for me.   Apparently Sony are cutting the price in Japan of the PS4 by 10% in the very near future, so I'd hold on a little just in case other regions get the price cut.


----------



## 8den (Sep 16, 2015)

Not rushing out I'm going to wait and see for fallout 4. I know there have been some  very buggy games released and bethethesa (spelling) are guilty of that so I'll try and restrain myself a couple of weeks till after F4 is released


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2015)

stayed up till 5 am eating pizza and playing bioshock infinite. fuckin intense


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> and great little details like
> 
> the Barbershop Quartet singing 'God Only Knows'.  Or the chapel with a choral version of Will The Circle Be Unbroken playing
> 
> ...


Enjoyed that, And hell yes I stoned the ringmaster not the couple


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> stayed up till 5 am eating pizza and playing bioshock infinite. fuckin intense



try to eat somethin healthy dottie (not tryin to be yer ma, i was googlin pictures of pizza myself last night at 1am....)


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 16, 2015)

oops thought this was music thread! as you were


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 16, 2015)

8den said:


> Not rushing out I'm going to wait and see for fallout 4. I know there have been some  very buggy games released and bethethesa (spelling) are guilty of that so I'll try and restrain myself a couple of weeks till after F4 is released


I'm really really tempted to pre-order F4.  On physical disc, because our internet speed is rubbish.   But it's a huge game, with a lot of permutations of activity, it would be a nightmare to comprehensively QA.  So I'll lay money on it having fairly big patches early on to fix issues that are either discovered by people playing it, or not classified as blockers to release. 

I have got a new pc to play it on.  My old first gen i7 was loud and slow, I just hope my new machine lasts also 7 years or so.


----------



## 8den (Sep 16, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> try to eat somethin healthy dottie (not tryin to be yer ma, i was googlin pictures of pizza myself last night at 1am....)



There's a wealth of jokes about Cheesy not being DotCs mum that I'm too mature to voice.


----------



## 8den (Sep 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I'm really really tempted to pre-order F4.  On physical disc, because our internet speed is rubbish.   But it's a huge game, with a lot of permutations of activity, it would be a nightmare to comprehensively QA.  So I'll lay money on it having fairly big patches early on to fix issues that are either discovered by people playing it, or not classified as blockers to release.
> 
> I have got a new pc to play it on.  My old first gen i7 was loud and slow, I just hope my new machine lasts also 7 years or so.



I dunno as I understand it the bugs in F3 and NV were frankly epic and it may be just me that you shouldn't expect people to fork out 60 quid on something that doesn't work properly


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 16, 2015)

There were some shockers, but really no big piece of software, ever, is released bug free.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 16, 2015)

8den said:


> There's a wealth of jokes about Cheesy not being DotCs mum that I'm too mature to voice.



I will continue to goad him when necessary


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 16, 2015)

with my PC actually working now i'm really looking forward to fallout 4.  especially  given  i splurged and  got the pip-boy edition


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 16, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I loved it but not many people on here seem to be playing it. If you're into RPGs it's about the best around for me.


I lost the best part of the last 6 weeks playing it. Such a brilliant game, absolutely huge too. Still have a few witcher contracts and treasure hunts to do but lost its appeal a bit now I am finished all the main and secondary quests. Tried starting the new game + (where you start off on the level you finished the main story and all monsters are a higher level) but I think I will wait a while before attempting it, No longer unemployed so free time is at a minimum.

Dunno what to play next though.


----------



## Enviro (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm back on KSP. Done 70 contracts, and have only gone as far as Duna! I think I need to get my head round levelling up kerbals and how best to use them to get the most out of the mid-game...

I did loads of 'Get satellite into specific orbit around Kerbin/ Minmus' to get my funds up, and am about to branch out into more exotic contracts/ locations


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2015)

Getting right into Bioshock  Infinite

I have the greatest respect for the vox populli facton and their maoist surge and yes i will gunrun for them but did they have to nick my airship?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 16, 2015)

Enviro said:


> I'm back on KSP. Done 70 contracts, and have only gone as far as Duna! I think I need to get my head round levelling up kerbals and how best to use them to get the most out of the mid-game...
> 
> I did loads of 'Get satellite into specific orbit around Kerbin/ Minmus' to get my funds up, and am about to branch out into more exotic contracts/ locations


It's my time sink too. I've got a two part mission en route to the eve system, including some ore mining on Gilly. My bugbear is a rescue mission I accepted ages ago. The Kerbal is stuck in very low solar orbit. The dv is ridiculous. I keep making attempts and still run out of fuel.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 16, 2015)

OH  a bunch of  the stuff i back on klickstarter  have  come out.  can finally play wasteland 2  and elite dangerous.


----------



## Enviro (Sep 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> It's my time sink too...



If I get home quick enough and it isn't my turn to make dinner I can almost get a full working day of kerballing in in the evening 

I took on two contracts involving satellites around Minmus. I created my two satellites upside down on the top of the rocket (with the probes upside down so the navball was inverted  ) got to Minmus, got the probes in the correct orbits, then realised that one probe had the wrong scanner on  - a surface scanner rather than an orbital surface scanner 

Still, I know not to get my scanners mixed up now, and to invert probes when stacking them upside down!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 17, 2015)

Late to the party as ever, I've just started Bioshock because of DotCommunist's recent reviews. Freebie from Xbox gold, It's got me hooked and I'm having to force myself away from the TV and to bed now as early start in the morning. Cheers DC


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 18, 2015)

Hoss said:


> Late to the party as ever, I've just started Bioshock because of DotCommunist's recent reviews. Freebie from Xbox gold, It's got me hooked and I'm having to force myself away from the TV and to bed now as early start in the morning. Cheers DC


addictive stuff ennit


I spent 10 hours straight on bioshock infinite yesterday, pausing only to eat and smoke. Getting quite far I think


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 18, 2015)

so far in that when I fire it up this afternoon, I'm on the last level with some massive assault by vox populi airships and the skills I was weilding a 2 am yesterday after hours of play are not there. I'm going to have to replay the previous level to get my game back I think.


----------



## 8den (Sep 18, 2015)

There are some ferocious leaps in difficulty and you do find yourself back tracking to redo sections


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 19, 2015)

I've left infinite on that level for the time being. Will come back at it later. Inn the meantime I got bioshock 2 which is quite good. It's no infinite but you do get to be a proper big daddy and kill with your giant drill, fire a .50 calibre machine gun from the hip and so on


----------



## 8den (Sep 19, 2015)

My introduction to bioshock was bioshock 2 and I think it's gotten too harsh reviews I really liked it


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2015)

I nearly got a rune on my latest Dungeon Crawl failure  in level 5 of the Snake Pit, with a troll monk of Okawaru. I'd been being very careful, luring enemies out rather than charging in, and was preparing to enter the final rune chamber when I got into an ambush which I wasn't dealing with well, read a scroll of teleport to get away and where did I end up? In the middle of the fucking final rune chamber surrounded by greater nagas. Died in two turns within sight of the rune.

Troll monks of Okawaru are frickin devastating once you get to highish levels of Unarmed, mind. And you can use shields with lower penalties due to your size.


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Troll monks of Okawaru are frickin devastating once you get to highish levels of Unarmed, mind. And you can use shields with lower penalties due to your size.



Yeah, I had my second best run with one.  Nowhere near a rune, though. I think it was the start of slime pit but that heroism thing is really good.

It offends my sensibilities as it is, largely, just run in and Hulk Smosh but I've been trying with Deep Elf mages and getting absolutely nowhere.  As soon as I meet a centaur that's it.   Maybe there's something to be said for eating everything you come across.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2015)

tommers said:


> Yeah, I had my second best run with one.  Nowhere near a rune, though. I think it was the start of slime pit but that heroism thing is really good.
> 
> It offends my sensibilities as it is, largely, just run in and Hulk Smosh but I've been trying with Deep Elf mages and getting absolutely nowhere.  As soon as I meet a centaur that's it.   Maybe there's something to be said for eating everything you come across.


It's kind of infuriating that the people at the top of the score list are either MiFi/VSBe/etc, or just random shit because they can win with anything somehow and they're just showing off. The only non-tank build I've ever got anywhere with have been Nagas with Chei, where your stats go up so ridiculously much that you can just do anything, just really slowly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2015)

Stupid phone game called Criminal Case - I'm only keeping it up cos i want to see what my character looks like in braids (33,000 coins - it's taking ages(


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 21, 2015)

Finally  going to play Saint's Row IV.  Should be a laugh.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 21, 2015)

After resolving not to get a new game until Fallout is out I've accidentally ended up with Far Cry 4. It's very much like Far Cry 3 so far which is fine with me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah. While being very much the standard open world game in term of mechanics it does coat it all in enough flavour to make it feel like your getting something a little diffrent.


----------



## yield (Sep 23, 2015)

Still completely sucked in to Dominions 4. The complexity is immense.

Playing a middle age 8 person disciples game. Me Pangaea and disciple Marignon are at war with Rome Pythium/Sceleria after an unprovoked attack and attempted throne grab.

All the high value thrones are in the west, away from me, and I'm involved in a war of attrition. Could be a problem.

It'll be interesting to see how things turn out. There's the possibility of alliances.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 23, 2015)

Just got arkham knight 

Ps4 arrives Friday. Excited


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2015)

I bought Skyshine's Bedlam the other day and only just got round to it. Could only give it half hour but looks very nice.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 23, 2015)

Goat simulator. Stupid fun.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 23, 2015)

Mario Maker


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Mario Maker


have you made a level so hard  you cannot yourself defeat it yet?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 24, 2015)

Not exactly playing a game but I suppose I could mention here I joined the video gaming society at my university!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> have you made a level so hard  you cannot yourself defeat it yet?



nah, but I've hardly had any time to get into its complexities tbh


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 26, 2015)

Had Dying Light in the PS4 for a week or so.  Whenever I start to get bored with it, I acquire some new skill or weapon that makes it fun again.   Ordered a cheap copy of The Order.  It might come today.  I know some reviews were negative, but up for giving it a shot if it's as atmospheric as folks say.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 26, 2015)

Cell Lab: Evolution Sandbox


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

Sorely tempted by Lego dimensions. Time traveling dimension hoping Lego game

YouTube

The voice talent is simply fucking barking, all the cast from the Lego movie (except Will Arnett), Michael J Fox and Christopher Lloyd doing back to the future. Calapdi and Cole for Doctot Who. The team from Portal, Lord of The Rings, Gary freaking Oldman....

Damnit why is my child so young


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 26, 2015)

lol, I've had a request from Mrs. S☼I for Lego Dimensions for her birthday


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

S☼I said:


> lol, I've had a request from Mrs. S☼I for Lego Dimensions for her birthday



Again, I can't justify for myself, and Sam is too young to play it. Arse. There is a freaking level were Gandalf, Wyldesytle and Batman fight the Weeping Angels.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 26, 2015)

She's just told me she won't have time to play it - which is a slight relief tbh, the starter pack alone is over 70 quid and the extra packs are more than twenty in some cases. Bit of a swizz.


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

S☼I said:


> She's just told me she won't have time to play it - which is a slight relief tbh, the starter pack alone is over 70 quid and the extra packs are more than twenty in some cases. Bit of a swizz.



Yeah I've been looking at Lego kits. Fuck Alchemy and turning lead into gold, lego is were the real money's at.


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

Fucking hell, As you're playing as the Doctor, if you die, you regenerate into the 1st Doctor, and Go through all reincarnation until you're back as Capaldi. And they've sampled all original Who voices.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 26, 2015)

ARGH! It's tempting just for that tbh. And when you fall off the map in the Wizard of Oz level you end up in a sepia-tinted Kansas, and Batman thinks The Scarecrow is the same one as in Gotham City, etc etc


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 26, 2015)

It looks really good 
Unfortunately, it isn't coming out for the PC 

Edited to say:

Fuck 'em! 

At approximately £350  for the full game, they can shove it up their arse anyway.


----------



## Chz (Sep 26, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> It looks really good
> Unfortunately, it isn't coming out for the PC


NOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah there's a doohickey that you plug into the console you need to have the Lego model to use that character and you built actual vehicles and weapons out of Lego attach them to this thing and then your character has them in the game. 

It's the amazing thing about Lego. I know this is a cynical exercise to get me to purchase new Lego and models so I have them in the game and I am furious but I still want it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 29, 2015)

8den said:


> Yeah there's a doohickey that you plug into the console you need to have the Lego model to use that character and you built actual vehicles and weapons out of Lego attach them to this thing and then your character has them in the game.


So it's LEGO Skylanders, basically?


----------



## 8den (Sep 29, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> So it's LEGO Skylanders, basically?



It's like Skylanders only you can play as the doctor, Marty Mc Fly and Ghostbusters


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 29, 2015)

8den said:


> It's like Skylanders only you can play as the doctor, Marty Mc Fly and Ghostbusters



Is the gameplay different to what you'd get in say a Lego Batman or Lego Lord of the Rings game? Because that has grown old now.


----------



## 8den (Sep 29, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Is the gameplay different to what you'd get in say a Lego Batman or Lego Lord of the Rings game? Because that has grown old now.



No idea never played any of them


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 29, 2015)

heroes of might and magic VI (steam sale) it's ok, not as good as 3, but much prettier...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2015)

Prince of Persia: Sands of time


I remember Prince of Persia from the olden days. It seemed a great game. Compared to this it is nothing. Nothing. Wall running is amazing. It does require some dexterity but I'm getting there. Combat feels a little...light but then as in the old school the emphasis seems more on platforming with the odd dust up thrown in for variety.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm kinda enjoying Captain Forever Remix but am rage-quitting after each death


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Prince of Persia: Sands of time
> 
> 
> I remember Prince of Persia from the olden days. It seemed a great game. Compared to this it is nothing. Nothing. Wall running is amazing. It does require some dexterity but I'm getting there. Combat feels a little...light but then as in the old school the emphasis seems more on platforming with the odd dust up thrown in for variety.


Blimey, blast from the PS2 past.

Yes, one of all time great games, no doubt about it.


----------



## 8den (Sep 30, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Prince of Persia: Sands of time
> 
> 
> I remember Prince of Persia from the olden days. It seemed a great game. Compared to this it is nothing. Nothing. Wall running is amazing. It does require some dexterity but I'm getting there. Combat feels a little...light but then as in the old school the emphasis seems more on platforming with the odd dust up thrown in for variety.



One of my all time favourites and it has just about the most satisfying endings in gaming


----------



## Chz (Sep 30, 2015)

But fuck that elevator battle just before the end. Probably took me a week to get past it. 5 hours of playing, 6 days to settle the fuck down and put the shattered remains of the controller back together, then another hour to beat it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 30, 2015)

DotCommunist - have you played Dead Space? The first should work with no problem for you if BioShock does. Wonderfully atmospheric.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> DotCommunist - have you played Dead Space? The first should work with no problem for you if BioShock does. Wonderfully atmospheric.


I'll stick it on the list ms


----------



## 8den (Sep 30, 2015)

Chz said:


> But fuck that elevator battle just before the end. Probably took me a week to get past it. 5 hours of playing, 6 days to settle the fuck down and put the shattered remains of the controller back together, then another hour to beat it.



Speaking of painful level the penultimate level of Sands of Time nearly made me kick in the tv a few times.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 30, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> DotCommunist - have you played Dead Space? The first should work with no problem for you if BioShock does. Wonderfully atmospheric.


Also Amnesia: The Dark Descent, it's sort of a horror first person runthef*ckaway game with a heavy H P Lovecraft influence, where you have no weapons and must run or hide from monsters, but too little light makes you go mad.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 30, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Also Amnesia: The Dark Descent, it's sort of a horror first person runthef*ckaway game with a heavy H P Lovecraft influence, where you have no weapons and must run or hide from monsters, but too little light makes you go mad.



I started playing this. I was streaming it to my friends while I played so they could laugh at me. I did the same when playing Dead Space and Bioshock, actually. I was really, really shit at Bioshock. I kept standing in the alarm sensors. My friends were getting incredibly frustrated with me. I find streaming yourself playing is a lot of fun. I can't remember why I stopped playing Amnesia. I think I'm only okay with that kind of game if I'm not playing it alone. Not because I'm scared, but because I get more out of it if I can have my jump scares alongside someone else. It's more fun.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> DotCommunist - have you played Dead Space? The first should work with no problem for you if BioShock does. Wonderfully atmospheric.


I can see the Bioshock comparison, not just on atmosphere, weaponry upgrades and the style of enemy etc.

stayed up way too late playing last night. I only stopped because I had redeye and was nodding off over the keyboard lol. Still not 100% with 3rd person over the shoulder but the camera is intelligent enough so I'm getting used to it lol


----------



## 8den (Oct 1, 2015)

downloaded x-com for my tablet another way not to play


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2015)

dead space has been slapping me silly. I've hit a difficulty spike. Either that or I should try and play when les fatigued and stoned. Sometime BEFORE 11pm maybe.

its the mark of the good game though, I still enjoyed going down swinging. A dozen times. DIE FOUL CREATURE!' and so on. Spent every upgrade point on making the chopper tastier so I can go in and rend limb from limb. I don't do that out of sadistic glee (although there may be a little sadistic glee) but because you have to dismember the monsters. Different ones take different methods of killing but chopping them into small bits is a killing panacea. A sort of esperanto of violence. Everyone understands the chopper.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I was really, really shit at Bioshock. I kept standing in the alarm sensors


not a problem if you have your revolver pimped out to the nines. You hear that ratcheting 'ring-dinging-ding' tone, swing to face the alarm sensor and one shot one kill. Or two shots if you miss. either way you can fuck them before they summon the bastard flying robots. Bioshock really does reward a Conanish approach to matters. get your fire hand up as high in flame as it will go and enhance the shotgun, the pistol. Although the enemies on the last few levels are that rock you have to go old school and do crossbow headshots else you die


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 8, 2015)

I always used to use the automated weapons systems against the splicers/big daddies...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> I know, theres a lad i work with who's 17 he hadn't heard of Sega? Wtf is up with that! He knew n64 and play station but not dream cast or anything earlier! Dream cast was too smart for its time!




it was a great machine and introduced me to Soul Calibre. But it was ridiculously easy to run pirated games on. Didn't have to open it up or nothing. Just boot from a CD, open the cd tray, stick in pirated game and bobs yer uncle. No wonder it failed


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I always used to use the automated weapons systems against the splicers/big daddies...


I prefered to take the war to their faces. Which is possibly why it took so long for me to complete it lol. But taking out a big daddy using a combo of hypnotism, fire hand and then the shotgun coup de grace? Worth my money.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 8, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Also Amnesia: The Dark Descent, it's sort of a horror first person runthef*ckaway game with a heavy H P Lovecraft influence, where you have no weapons and must run or hide from monsters, but too little light makes you go mad.




you should play SOMA , by the same people. My friend is one of the level designers so im a bit biased


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 8, 2015)

Played The Beginners Guide last night.

Just started Child of Light. Nice looking thing.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 8, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I prefered to take the war to their faces. Which is possibly why it took so long for me to complete it lol. But taking out a big daddy using a combo of hypnotism, fire hand and then the shotgun coup de grace? Worth my money.


I dunno, I really liked setting up situations where my enemies would attack each other, and then I'd wade in with guns.


----------



## 8den (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm playing the Tomb raider reboot on the PS3. Not terrible.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 8, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> you should play SOMA , by the same people. My friend is one of the level designers so im a bit biased



The next game I'm getting is Fallout 4. I'm already a bit excited for it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2015)

Arkham Asulymn here. If the beast will run it. But not till next month, I'm determined to beat dead space first


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 9, 2015)

You should be fine with it , it's an old game now . And it's great one of the best of the quadology


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 9, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> The next game I'm getting is Fallout 4. I'm already a bit excited for it.


Oh yes fallout 4 ! 

Just got to finish mgs 5 , then mad max , I've got quite a few games to play that I haven't even touched.

Cd keys is brilliant , makes me not pirate


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 9, 2015)

yeah, the nightmare levels of AA are great. 

Isn't CD keys a bit dodgy?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't know how CD keys works and would like it explaining to me pls. I did google yesterday but I don't get how it works unless you buy through steam store. We had shops in the olden days, CD's and floppy disks *adjusts monocle*


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 9, 2015)

Is CDKeys.com legit? • /r/pcgaming  Stuff like that thread puts me off 'em.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't know how CD keys works and would like it explaining to me pls. I did google yesterday but I don't get how it works unless you buy through steam store. We had shops in the olden days, CD's and floppy disks *adjusts monocle*


When you buy a game from cdkeys, you get a serial number (product key) which you enter in your steam client:

Games menu -> Activate a Product on Steam -> then follow the instructions to enter your product key.

It's really simple, and has always worked fine.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> When you buy a game from cdkeys, you get a serial number (product key) which you enter in your steam client:
> 
> Games menu -> Activate a Product on Steam -> then follow the instructions to enter your product key.
> 
> It's really simple, and has always worked fine.


many thanks. Hopefully that'l save me a few p's come next time I want a game


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I always used to use the automated weapons systems against the splicers/big daddies...


it occured to me that I have done this in bioshock 2 because you have to stand over a little sister as she does unspeakable things to a corpse and defend her from waves of splicers. Only I didn't hack the boxes or nothing, got a plasmid that slaves them flying robots to me. I don't really know whats going on with Bioshock 2 atm the narrative has gone weird, can't work out if I'm doing the lords work or evil endevours. Still, I have a massive drill, a load of magic powers and a creepy little child riding on my shoulder.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> not a problem if you have your revolver pimped out to the nines. You hear that ratcheting 'ring-dinging-ding' tone, swing to face the alarm sensor and one shot one kill. Or two shots if you miss. either way you can fuck them before they summon the bastard flying robots. Bioshock really does reward a Conanish approach to matters. get your fire hand up as high in flame as it will go and enhance the shotgun, the pistol. Although the enemies on the last few levels are that rock you have to go old school and do crossbow headshots else you die


I fucking loved my crossbow in that game


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2015)

its amazing for ranged shots, almost overpowered I'd say. But that reload time always fucked me if I was going toe to toe. Absurdly pimped out pistol for the in close stuff


----------



## Hoss (Oct 10, 2015)

I've (stupidly) been getting back into Civ V, which means playing waaaay last my bed time and then feeling crap the next day, only to rinse and repeat the following night. It doesn't matter though as I crushed the Russian empire and razed their cities to the ground, one by one. [emoji52]


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 10, 2015)

Billie, of course.


----------



## starfish (Oct 10, 2015)

Poker.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 10, 2015)

In a closly related theme to poker  I've   downloaded  a Ma-jong game. This shall be interesting as it's  proper Riichi Majong  so i'm having to learn  some more about it.	

Rinshan Kaihou Mother fuckers!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 10, 2015)

Also along those lines  I have  got a  hanafuda/koi-koi game


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 10, 2015)

OK   so  with the  mahjong  one I feel kinda lost.  Ideally it would have more of a tutorial.
The koi-koi  one  is  more engaging  and  i decided to buy a set of hanafuda cards.

Interestingly the cards  are made  by a very famous  company  which	stated out  by making   hanafuda  cards	but  later  started to make  other games  including  some   mildly famous ones involving  a plumber


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 11, 2015)

I've got PS Now for free for a week so I'm giving The Last Of Us a go. Really not getting the hype at all so far.


----------



## passenger (Oct 11, 2015)

playing decks with my bro 1210 massive


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 11, 2015)

Just downloading Undertale.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh, and I'm still playing Dungeon Crawl. I nearly got another rune the other day, with a Spriggan Assassin of Dithmenos. I can't remember how I died in the end but I expect it was something really stupid and embarrassing.

One thing about Dith is that, technically, it's a god for sneaky stabbers, given that you get stealth benefits and the ability to teleport right next to sleeping enemies to stab them. But the latter is worth nothing because very quickly you're so stealthy you can just walk up to anyone asleep and stab them anyway. The real benefits are the umbra, which debuffs any enemies anywhere near you and is good in any sort of fight stealthy or not, and shadow attacks at high piety, where your shadow attacks the enemy occasionally in any combat with the same effect as you, only without any weapon brands—and that latter is way more useful if your base attack is powerful i.e. you're not a sneaky stabber attacking with a short blade. So really it's sort of not a god for sneaky stabbers past the early game and you might as well be an ogre.


----------



## tommers (Oct 12, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh, and I'm still playing Dungeon Crawl. I nearly got another rune the other day, with a Spriggan Assassin of Dithmenos. I can't remember how I died in the end but I expect it was something really stupid and embarrassing.



My last decent character was a Gargoyle Earth Elementalist and he got killed in the Snake Pit, which was some going as he was totally immune to poison (and had 30+ AC).  Turned out he wasn't immune to fire.

Currently got an 11th level Tengu Air El.  Gone for Qezlal cos I want full lightning shit on everything within 5 squares.  A number of Tengu have already died to get to this point. 

That's a good point about Dith.  I hadn't really thought of that.


----------



## Supine (Oct 12, 2015)

Angry Birds - Space HD

Only have access to ipad at the mo. Im addicted!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2015)

Had a bash at Arkhum Asulymn last night. Good fun, Harley Quinn on fine form.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 15, 2015)

I've just started Crookz The Big Heist, which is entertaining so far, and does a great job of recreating a 70's atmosphere. The graphic style on the intros reminds me of the early GTA games from Rockstar.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 16, 2015)

Got undertale


----------



## 8den (Oct 16, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've got PS Now for free for a week so I'm giving The Last Of Us a go. Really not getting the hype at all so far.



Let it get under your skin. It seems like a generic horror/sneak game. But everything from rte gameplay to the design/characterisation is flawless


----------



## kabbes (Oct 16, 2015)

On to Dargon Age Awakening.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 16, 2015)

tommers said:


> Currently got an 11th level Tengu Air El.  Gone for Qezlal cos I want full lightning shit on everything within 5 squares.  A number of Tengu have already died to get to this point.


Qazlal is proper devastating but you need to be able to hold out for a long time without escape, I've found, due to the fact that the noise basically summons every monster on the level to your location. In open levels this can be really shit. Also the powers are all quite random so you need to have options e.g. at the point where you really need to summon elementals, you might have no elemental clouds around you. (And all my fire elementals get caught in random blizzards  )

Works well with polearms I think—let you strike past the clouds while monsters wait for them to dissipate.


----------



## tommers (Oct 16, 2015)

They died pretty immediately after I wrote that message. Got cocky ,  went down an escape chute.  Open level,  instantly surrounded. 

Tried a few vampire assassins since but varying levels of success.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 16, 2015)

I can't decide if I can bothered with Undertale. It looks like a pain in the arse, and the evangelists are putting me off.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2015)

Played the Unchartered collection demo the other night. Have never played the original but seriously tempted to get the full game...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 18, 2015)

I've reached Bane in Arkhum Asulmyn. He's tough. Groundhog day yesterday going at him over and over. Its the waves of lesser enemies to deal with that kept fucking me. He rushes you while you re smacking them about and its a right energy sapping Boss Level move


----------



## blairsh (Oct 18, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I've reached Bane in Arkhum Asulmyn. He's tough. Groundhog day yesterday going at him over and over. Its the waves of lesser enemies to deal with that kept fucking me. He rushes you while you re smacking them about and its a right energy sapping Boss Level move


Wait til you get to the end, on nails mode for the first time. Killed a Saturday afternoon doing that.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 18, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I've reached Bane in Arkhum Asulmyn. He's tough. Groundhog day yesterday going at him over and over. Its the waves of lesser enemies to deal with that kept fucking me. He rushes you while you re smacking them about and its a right energy sapping Boss Level move


Once the waves of minions have ground you down, then you have his permission to die.


----------



## tommers (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm playing Rebel Galaxy.  It's good.  I think that might just be the music though.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 22, 2015)

Playing Witcher III on xbone, very Skyrim, bit glitchy, amusing enough.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 23, 2015)

Glorious Mordheim


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Glorious Mordheim


I should probably play this being as I bought it in beta ages ago and only had 2 goes on it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2015)

Destiny Taken King, really killing time till Star Wars Battlefront comes out...


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Glorious Mordheim



Any good?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 23, 2015)

tommers said:


> Any good?



Enjoying it thoroughly, its not complete yet but its certainly getting there.


----------



## moon (Oct 23, 2015)

...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Enjoying it thoroughly, its not complete yet but its certainly getting there.


I'll give it another bash over the weekend. Last I played you could only be a skaven assasin type dude


----------



## D'wards (Oct 23, 2015)

Uncharted on the PS4 trilogy. Feels good to play a linear closed in game  - i'm a bit open worlded out for the time being, having played Witcher and GTAV, Dragon Age and Far Cry 4 recently.


----------



## moon (Oct 24, 2015)

I tried to play the the Dying Light demo, it looks amazing but I'm not cut out for such games.. It's way too scary and first person perspective gives me motion sickness..
I really wish I could play it though as it was so smooth, and seemed very interesting..


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 24, 2015)

Had a hammer on Mordheim, still not feeling it. Somethings not right in how I think about combat. In a points/turn based thing. Fared better on Dead Space, forging ahead strongly and gaining many upgrades to my gear. I think its cos Mordheim is sort of a bit of both? in terms of turn based rpg style play but also the fps/over the shoulder cam sort of thing. I'll get there. Still haven't beat the tutorial yet #shitatgames


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 24, 2015)

Nothing. 
Came home this afternoon with a couple of games from crack converter and that little prick Larden has been round with his mam to pick up his coat and he's bagged up me PS3 and fooked off with it. I'll kill him when I get my hands on him


----------



## blairsh (Oct 24, 2015)

Playing Walking Dead cos its free atm on live. Upto episode3, its not amazing but passing the time


----------



## mauvais (Oct 26, 2015)

I played through 80 Days a couple of times. It's excellent, and I can't find it mentioned on here.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 26, 2015)

Replaying Fallout 3.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 26, 2015)

Just downloaded an indie game for the Wii U called Race The Sun - proper old-school, it's really rather brilliant, especially as they change the courses every day so you can't get "used to" them



I see it's also available (and has been for a while) for PS3/4, PC, etc


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2015)

I keep gettind dragged up to the cieling and ripped into pieces by something I can't see. I know if I can get one clear shot the evil tentacle will pay for its crimes. Can't see the bastard.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 26, 2015)

Was happily playing Uncharted, put in a fair few hours, probably over 10. Then the PS4 crashed on a mofo, and when I turned it on it said the save file was corrupted and that was that.

Started on Uncharted 2, which seems to be a lot better. Less crouching behind a wall and shooting 27 identical enemies from the same spot


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 26, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Still haven't beat the tutorial yet #shitatgames



Never, ever, ever split the party if you can help it.

They also just added roaming demons to the game, while they've toned them down from being full level 10 they are still a bit overpowered.

Have just given Armored Warfare a go, looks very pretty, slightly better than World of Tanks I think


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Never, ever, ever split the party if you can help it.


squad tactics are deffo a learning curve. I was crap at real-world Necromunda back in the day as well. Got used to running a gang in Dragon Age: Origins and KOTOR2 but this is a little more tricksy.

Hopefully if Mordheim sells well enough we might even see a necromunda computer game. They've adapted every other warhammer game ffs, except Gorkamorka which everyone has forgotten.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 26, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> except Gorkamorka which everyone has forgotten.



If you squint you can pretend thats Mad Max 

I've always been sad the dreamcast Ork racing game got shelved before it was released, the footage I saw at Games Day 98(ish?) was pretty sweet.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2015)

mauvais said:


> I played through 80 Days a couple of times. It's excellent, and I can't find it mentioned on here.



Yes, I liked it a lot as well.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 27, 2015)

I played 80 Days through several times and recommended it to lots of people. It's really quite excellent.

The trouble I found with it eventually is that it simultaneously invites replay while having lots of identical components that you still have to tap through regardless. It's also random enough that despite your intentions you can be diverted back onto a route you've already explored. Narrative-based games really suffer when it comes to repetition.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 28, 2015)

*Craft the World*



It appears that I redecorated while drunk


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 28, 2015)

Assassins Creed Syndicate.
It is Arse. 
It's just really boring.
Not to mention the usual Assassins Creed bullshit like bugging every five minutes.

But anyway, only 13 more days...


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 29, 2015)

Finally got a pc that can play it so I'm on Wolfenstein now. It's well made but its linear gameplay seems restrictive and archaic


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 29, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> Assassins Creed Syndicate.
> It is Arse.
> It's just really boring.
> Not to mention the usual Assassins Creed bullshit like bugging every five minutes.
> ...



That's a shame. I love the whole historical thing but the actual games have been getting worse since AC2.

I'll probably still get it when the price goes down though - wandering around Victorian London is worth £15-20 to me.


----------



## moon (Oct 29, 2015)

I ordered Fallout 3, I have no idea if I'll be able to play it though as it's 1st person perspective..


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 29, 2015)

moon said:


> I ordered Fallout 3, I have no idea if I'll be able to play it though as it's 1st person perspective..


You can freely switch between first and third person view.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 29, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's a shame. I love the whole historical thing but the actual games have been getting worse since AC2.
> 
> I'll probably still get it when the price goes down though - wandering around Victorian London is worth £15-20 to me.


Oh yeah, once the price lowers, it's definitely worth it, and if it's any consolation, it's a whole heap of Napoleon With An English Accent better than Unity.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I played 80 Days through several times and recommended it to lots of people. It's really quite excellent.
> 
> The trouble I found with it eventually is that it simultaneously invites replay while having lots of identical components that you still have to tap through regardless. It's also random enough that despite your intentions you can be diverted back onto a route you've already explored. Narrative-based games really suffer when it comes to repetition.


True. You also have to know something, but not too much, about the meatiest paths, like the North Pole in this game, thus trying to skirt a path between information & spoilers.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 29, 2015)

mauvais said:


> True. You also have to know something, but not too much, about the meatiest paths, like the North Pole in this game, thus trying to skirt a path between information & spoilers.


Oh yes, that's another thing that can kick you off the path even if you know that there's _something_ there but not quite how to get it. And it's a long way round the rest of the world (unless you quit and restart, and then you have to play through the bits that got you there).

BTW though, for anybody reading this who's not played it, this is only something you complain about once you've played it far more times than you'd play the average iOS game. None of this matters to start with because there's so much to explore in the first place. It is really good, you should get it.


----------



## tommers (Oct 29, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It is really good, you should get it.



Yes. You should.  It's out on PC now as well, and Android. 

BTW Fridge,  I got a rune today.    Scared now.


----------



## moon (Oct 29, 2015)

As I am so new to playing games I was wondering if 2015 is a typical year for new games coming out?

I have a PS4 and only have 2 games to play on it The Witcher 3 and DA:I (I'm not counting Saints Row 4 as a game ) I can see that lots more are due for release in 2016, but would I be right in thinking that the new gen consoles caused a bit of stalling, due to learning new technology?
I hadn't realised how long they take to make, but I guess the longer the better in terms of quality?


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 29, 2015)

Basically, yeah.
It usually takes a year for developers to 'get used' to new technology, so the first few games are a little shit - or, in more  ellequent English, ostensibly, the previous generation (ie PS3) games, released on the next (PS4).

What's slightly different this time round are the 'remastered' games that have been released this year. But that's more about developers just wanting to make a quick buck...


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2015)

moon said:


> I have a PS4 and only have 2 games to play on it The Witcher 3 and DA:I (I'm not counting Saints Row 4 as a game ) I can see that lots more are due for release in 2016, but would I be right in thinking that the new gen consoles caused a bit of stalling, due to learning new technology?


To a minor extent, I think, but it was two years ago. More likely is that there's little point embarking on a project with a new platform (actually a set of platforms) looming large on the horizon, because it's better to target the newer thing, so it delays the start of game developments.



moon said:


> I hadn't realised how long they take to make, but I guess the longer the better in terms of quality?


Not necessarily. A late project comes under increasing pressure to be completed, and that means if it takes too long, you sometimes just get a mess (like the end of the recent Metal Gear).


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah, late projects will have more dev/qa burnout, and much greater pressure to just get the thing out the door from management


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 29, 2015)

There are generally only ever a couple of big titles I ever fancy per year, and a handful of smaller ones. Actually I think the current time is pretty great for smaller titles, with quite a few of them coming out consistently. It's the big AAA multimillion dollar ones that are few on the ground, and when they do come out they're sequels, reboots, remasters... It's too much of a risk for a lot of the big publishers to take a punt on new titles at that AAA price point. Mobile is where they make their money, and in franchises they know do well. And in the meantime the smaller devs and publishers are where it's at. Which is why PC is king.


----------



## moon (Oct 29, 2015)

I think next year will be a great..
Mass Effect Andromeda
Horizon Zero Dawn
The Last Guardian
Wild
Detroit
etc, etc
I may never leave the house..


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2015)

moon said:


> I ordered Fallout 3, I have no idea if I'll be able to play it though as it's 1st person perspective..


Don't bother. Switch it so you can see yourself. It's much better that way


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 29, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Yeah, late projects will have more dev/qa burnout, and much greater pressure to just get the thing out the door from management


IMO the problem with late projects is that the reason why they're late is often due to appalling planning and management (extremely common in the games industry). Bad management lends itself to stupid concepts like "crunch time" where they set a hard and unrealistic deadline and everybody is supposed to work 16+ hours a day. Young programmers often fall for this through naivety and/or economic precariousness; it's the absolute best way to produce a final product that's completely fucked. Hence, final products that are completely fucked and need several ten gig patches to make them work.

Planning in the development field is often shockingly bad and I think the games industry, particularly the AAA sector, is one of the worst areas. Arrogant know-nothing media twats running things and easily-pressured precarious developers.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 30, 2015)

Halo 5: Guardians.

The single player is a bit meh. I just want to fuck shit up as Chief, not go talk to people as Locke or whoever he is. The online is great so far though (even though my kd ratio is something like 0.2!!!).


----------



## The Boy (Oct 30, 2015)

Doing the all-hero challenge on Dota 2.  Been styling it thus far, but I can't play Pudge for shit, and people keep shouting at me


----------



## moon (Oct 30, 2015)

Last night I played some xbox360 demo's (only a few minutes of each)
Forza Horizon..yawn... is it for 15 yr old boys?
XCOM... was a bit disjointed.
A wild animal hunting game I can't remember the name of.. it was so scary and I loved it!
DIablo III I will be getting this at some point.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Oct 31, 2015)

My son has been asking me to download Open Spades for him, a free Ace of Spades clone.
I tried it last night and is more fun than a barrel load of boobs, he wont be getting near the pc to play it for a while


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2015)

silly buggers apparently


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 31, 2015)

Shamefully, the thing I have been playing (apart from Dungeon Crawl obviously) is Pacman 256 on my phone. Yeah. It's not bad actually but it is really IAP-begging... even if you pay for unlimited credits, they still keep plugging IAPs and advert-watching stuff to get coins. Still, that doesn't actually interfere with the gameplay which is basically Realtime Roguelike Pacman.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 31, 2015)

tommers said:


> BTW Fridge,  I got a rune today.    Scared now.


Died yet?


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Died yet?


Of course.  Antique Lich in a wizard's laboratory. Everything was going really well, had loads of escape options and nothing had really posed a challenge until then.  

He did 60 with a crystal spear.  I had 59 hp left.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 31, 2015)

tommers said:


> Of course.  Antique Lich in a wizard's laboratory. Everything was going really well, had loads of escape options and nothing had really posed a challenge until then.
> 
> He did 60 with a crystal spear.  I had 59 hp left.


That's not bad though. I've never got into a wizard's lab.

I do like the way that Crawl has monsters like ancient liches and greater mummies about whom, no matter how powerful you are, the advice is still "be very fucking careful and actually if you've got this build maybe just run away and avoid that branch completely". My critical analysis is that it acts as a satire on liberal individualism in favour of a structural approach. If you are a mummy, for instance, no matter how individually powerful you may be, you can't fight the system that has demons with Dispel Undead. However, because roguelikes epitomise liberal individualism, there is absolutely no alternative; you can't take collective action. Even when gathering followers, in most cases enemies (who are class-aware) will decide to target you, the capitalist.

Really, as PCs in Crawl, we are unwanted entrepreneurs selfishly attacking a series of co-operative societies, and it is only right we die all the time.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 31, 2015)

See also the entry on "evil" in the wiki...



> Although the good gods in Crawl are portrayed as adhering invariably to moral absolutes, to the extent that even the unwitting use by the player's character of items tagged 'evil' is cause for divine punishment, there is a certain degree of ambiguity in the notion of evil in Stone Soup. Consider that the ordinary practice of an adventurer is to kill and in many cases eat an entire dungeon full of living beings, many of them sapient. In other words, a player can expect, even in low-rune runs, to perform actions constitutive of genocide. Devotion to one of the good gods hardly alters this. It would not be unusual for a favored worshipper of The Shining One, for example, an ostensibly “good” god who frowns on indiscriminate slaughter, to nevertheless kill all, and eat many, of the elves, orcs and nagas in the entire dungeon.
> 
> It is unclear what if anything the various societies of dungeon denizens, who, judging by the absence of intra-monster violence within the dungeon, are wholly peaceful, have done to deserve this horrific retribution. On the face of it, the adventurer is simply seeking the Orb. Since “evil”-aligned adventurers act in essentially the same way that “good” ones do in pursuit of this goal, it is unlikely that the finding of this orb is a sufficiently good act in itself to justify the avalanche of butchery.
> 
> ...


Evil - CrawlWiki


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> See also the entry on "evil" in the wiki...



 Yeah, that has definitely occurred to me as I clear out the Orcish Mines.  I guess it's true of most RPGs to be fair, maybe without the cannibalism.

Without you there they all seem to just get on with whatever it is they need to do.  Hell hounds, orcs, goblins and demons living sidy by side, happily.  Then you turn up.

I also feel a bit sorry for the goblins who decide to have a go when you're level 7 and kill them in one shot.  My rune run was with a Minotaur, he killed them without me even attacking them.


----------



## Chz (Nov 1, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> See also the entry on "evil" in the wiki...
> 
> 
> Evil - CrawlWiki


That's all dungeon crawl games though. Having once been rewarded with a silver coin for squashing a rat, you embark on a campaign of genocide in an ultimately doomed attempt at quenching your insatiable thirst for murder. Still fun though. I still rate the original Dungeon Siege as a great example of the genre.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 1, 2015)

Dota have changed the rules in the low-priority pool.  Fewer games in the pool, but you have to win for it to count.  This is supposed to encourage folk to actually play to win rather than just meet for a team fight and get it over with asap, but in reality it means that as soon as one team starts getting the upper hand the oppo all leave.  And games only count if there are players on both teams.

This means the punishment for winding russian teenagers up can be pretty harsh.


----------



## adidaswoody (Nov 1, 2015)

FIFA 16


----------



## yield (Nov 2, 2015)

moon said:


> Last night I played some xbox360 demo's (only a few minutes of each)
> Forza Horizon..yawn... is it for 15 yr old boys?
> XCOM... was a bit disjointed.
> A wild animal hunting game I can't remember the name of.. it was so scary and I loved it!
> DIablo III I will be getting this at some point.


XCom is excellent. Probably my favourite game of that year. Play on Ironman.

Diablo 3 is annoying. Too much inventory management. Good co-op though.

tommers & FridgeMagnet you've got me playing Dungeon Crawl now. Frustrating but fun. Think i need to read the whole wiki.


----------



## golightly (Nov 2, 2015)

Currently vacillating between Pillars of Eternity, Homeworld, Grim Fandango and Shadow of Mordor. I must settle on something soon.


----------



## moon (Nov 2, 2015)

I started Fallout 3 over the weekend and spent ages chilling on the sofa listening to the in game radio..
I've done a few missions now and am finding my weapons to be really ineffective.. I discovered the tactical mode but it still takes multiple strikes..
I gave up on the collect a landmine mission too.. How are you supposed to see them?????  Arrgghh ...lol


----------



## adidaswoody (Nov 2, 2015)

That new free game looks interesting on Xbox, think it's called pneuma or something? Anybody tried it out?


----------



## yield (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm really struggling with Dungeon Crawl. Best run so far was with a polearms Minotaur Fighter. 

Think maybe I need to run away more. 

Dominion 4 eight player disciples game finished. As I thought the major Thrones were too far away and Vanarus/Jotunheim sniped it before MA Ctis & Ryleh could stop them. Good game learnt a lot. Really enjoyed destroying Rome (Sceleria/Pythium)


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2015)

yield said:


> XCom is excellent. Probably my favourite game of that year. Play on Ironman.
> 
> tommers & FridgeMagnet you've got me playing Dungeon Crawl now. Frustrating but fun. Think i need to read the whole wiki.



Good stuff, we probably should have a thread.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 8, 2015)

Someone I've never met but chat to quite a bit on flickr just bought me Crysis 3 as a 'congrats on your new PC' present. I'm about to fire it up. She sent me links to a bunch of config files and a mod to max out the textures (because they're not beautiful enough, eh?) so I can do some screenshooting if I want.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 8, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Someone I've never met but chat to quite a bit on flickr just bought me Crysis 3 as a 'congrats on your new PC' present. I'm about to fire it up. She sent me links to a bunch of config files and a mod to max out the textures (because they're not beautiful enough, eh?) so I can do some screenshooting if I want.



I'm really very bad at fps games.

Got it on the easiest setting. Died getting out of the base at the beginning.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2015)

Woo. Going to get proper camera controls sorted out tomorrow, plus a graphics mod, and then get some silly resolution shots.

While trying to avoid anyone who is trying to kill me.

Also, I HATE checkpoint systems.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm going to get Vampyre:The MAsquerade tomorrow. I intend to play the Crow soundtrack while playing it and feel all gothy


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm going to get Vampyre:The MAsquerade tomorrow. I intend to play the Crow soundtrack while playing it and feel all gothy



Excellent game 

You'll probably want the unofficial patch mod as it adds widescreen support (playing in 4:3 if you have a widescreen display will be horrible) as well as fixing a few things.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 11, 2015)

As the SW hype begins to build I've dusted off The Force Unleashed on the Wii and I'm having great fun waving my lightsabre at Rancors


----------



## souljacker (Nov 11, 2015)

Mate at work has lent me Far Cry 4 which is fun. Basically, Red Dead Redemption but set in modern day Nepal. I shot some wolves with a bow and arrow last night.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2015)

Epona said:


> Excellent game
> 
> You'll probably want the unofficial patch mod as it adds widescreen support (playing in 4:3 if you have a widescreen display will be horrible) as well as fixing a few things.


yeahsounds like something I'll need, cheers. Not bought the game yet mind



And now I'm really torn between Vampyre or the awesome looking Red Dead Redemption


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 17, 2015)

Red Dead Redemption is excellent.  I much preferred it to GTA IV.


----------



## moon (Nov 17, 2015)

Replaying Dragon Age Inquisition as a human mage, I sort of gave up on Fallout 3 because of the low quality graphics and dirtiness of the whole place


----------



## Hoss (Nov 17, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Red Dead Redemption is excellent.  I much preferred it to GTA IV.



I'm considering replaying it. Never finished it, barely even scratched the surface. Found it mildly annoying travelling around on a horse.


----------



## Jimathon (Nov 17, 2015)

Splatoon. They've just released a new stage, which is nice and big. My favourite bit about playing it online is when all the Japanese kids come online and suddenly you start getting thrashed.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 19, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Red Dead Redemption is excellent.  I much preferred it to GTA IV.


It's better than GTA but suffers from the same underlying structural problem that you spend more time trying to get to where the action happens than actually engaged in the action.  And then that action is a bit confused and confusing.

My hate for GTA is well documented here.  I quite like RDR but it was still a 7/10 game for me, and no more.

If you want to make a game about the journey, see Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 25, 2015)

I actually started playing Undertale after buying it a while back.

It _is_ actually a good game; it's not just a novelty thing. While it does have a subtext of satirising various game plot/structure traditions, you'd still find it engaging and funny if you weren't aware of them (though you might find some of how the UI works a bit odd). I have actually laughed properly several times rather than the usual "ha ha I can tell that is meant to be a comedy bit and there's a mild joke there to break up the tedium". It has a proper story and proper characters and can be properly difficult at times.


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2015)

Hoss said:


> I'm considering replaying it. Never finished it, barely even scratched the surface. Found it mildly annoying travelling around on a horse.



Ironic considering your username


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 26, 2015)

Killing Floor 2

Just getting to know the maps  so I'm really bad at the moment


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 29, 2015)

Had Dying Light back in the PS4 for the last week or so.  Fun game - love the sense of height in the tower climbing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 1, 2015)

so I had a bash at the 'Dunwall Trials'  on dishonored cos I haven't finished the DLC and was mostly able to deliver some edged news and sneak about

But there is this one level that is solid as fuck. Its not that anyone in it is a boss (although some tallboy things apprently appear later). I just don't know how to defeat it. I have watched walkthroughs, I have summoned rat hordes. I have bent time. But somehow total victory eludes me.

bastard hard


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm disappointed to find that Killing Floor 2 has got rid of the sharpshooter role and replaced it with demoltionist.  Sharpshooter involved far more skill - aiming for headshots on the big zeds with a scoped rifle while using the .45 to stop the smaller ones over running you. 

Being a demolitionist seems to involve firing RPGs and flare pistols into anything that moves.  Where's the finesse?

Dumbed down Britain


----------



## kabbes (Dec 2, 2015)

There's always room for a demolitions guy AND a sniper.  That's what Team Fortress 2 got so right.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 2, 2015)

I think i have it on steam but have never played it


----------



## moon (Dec 5, 2015)

I just sold fallout 4 and 3 for way more than I paid  I'm sure it's an interesting game for some but It was not for me..now replaying the Witcher 3, it has won game of the year too..


----------



## Epona (Dec 5, 2015)

moon said:


> I just sold fallout 4 and 3 for way more than I paid  I'm sure it's an interesting game for some but It was not for me..now replaying the Witcher 3, it has won game of the year too..



Witcher 3 is a great game, I've played for a bit (only got it fairly recently) but feel I've not really done more than scratch the surface so far, but definitely very enjoyable - going to put some more time in on it next week, I didn't realise how big it was and skipped a lot of the first region so need to go back and see what I missed. 

EDIT: I have also just today for some reason developed a burning urge to play DA:Inquisition, I see the GOTY edition is now out but I might wait to see whether it gets a bit cheaper as I can't really justify £50 on a whim iykwim   Does Origin have sales at all?  Not used it before.


----------



## magneze (Dec 5, 2015)

Witcher 3 was on sale today. 1 hour left I noticed. Just a quick bit of GTA, I thought then I'll go for it. Missed it. Too engrossed!


----------



## mauvais (Dec 5, 2015)

This week I have been mostly playing Just Cause 3. It's as you'd expect. I like it.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 5, 2015)

mauvais said:


> This week I have been mostly playing Just Cause 3. It's as you'd expect. I like it.


Same here. Lots of scope for creative destruction


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2015)

Pillars of Eternity.  I always think I should like games like this and then find myself getting bored halfway through.

I'm not halfway yet but this one is good.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 6, 2015)

Epona said:


> Witcher 3 is a great game, I've played for a bit (only got it fairly recently) but feel I've not really done more than scratch the surface so far, but definitely very enjoyable - going to put some more time in on it next week, I didn't realise how big it was and skipped a lot of the first region so need to go back and see what I missed.
> 
> EDIT: I have also just today for some reason developed a burning urge to play DA:Inquisition, I see the GOTY edition is now out but I might wait to see whether it gets a bit cheaper as I can't really justify £50 on a whim iykwim   Does Origin have sales at all?  Not used it before.




Last I looked I swear da:i was only £20

It almost made me buy it.


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Last I looked I swear da:i was only £20
> 
> It almost made me buy it.



Yeah the base game is £30 but the GOTY edition includes all the DLC and some extra in-game stuff that looks quite good   I'll get it when the budget recovers from last month's washing machine disaster and feline surgery and the upcoming xmas stuff-our-faces-fest


----------



## Chz (Dec 6, 2015)

FWIW, I thought DA:I was alright on the Xbox. But the PC version drove me batty and I never found a mod to un-suck it. Never finished the game, actually. It has to be one helluva awesome game for me to regularly battle against the UI to get through it.

Playing Satellite Reign now. What Syndicate 2 should have been.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2015)

Metal Gear Solid V on PS4. And it's fucking brilliant!


----------



## yield (Dec 8, 2015)

More Dominions 4 by email. The two best players against two teams of three with two independents.

Looks like the enemy have gone for a weak minor bless Blood 4 & great scales.

The four nations in the alliance that border them have gone for an early war.

Initial successes, an ally took a fort and lots of land.

Unfortunately one of the enemy factions is Helheim with glamour troops.

So I can't see where their armies are.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 8, 2015)

got my 3ds.  giving  a link between worlds  and  pokemon alpha saphire a whirl


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2015)

Fast Racing Neo for the Wii U. Available in the e-shop, eleven quid.



Looks like F-Zero, plays more like Wipeout - it's really very good considering the price. It's quite hard, the graphics are great (if a little "blocky") but it really fuckin' shifts - and I'm on the slowest setting so far. 
The "gimmick" is that there are boost strips on the courses, either orange or blue, and you can change yr ship colour between the two - hit a blue boost when you're blue and you speed up, but hit the opposite colour strip to your ship and it slows you right down. So you're watching the track, other racers (who you can't kill in any way) and ALSO what colour strips are coming up. It's great.

So, yeah, Wii U owners with a spare tenner - get it in!


----------



## mauvais (Dec 10, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Metal Gear Solid V on PS4. And it's fucking brilliant!


See if you're still saying that by the end. It started off well, ish, but is easily one of the most obviously well-you-didn't-bother-to-finish-that-did-you games I've ever played.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2015)

mauvais said:


> See if you're still saying that by the end. It started off well, ish, but is easily one of the most obviously well-you-didn't-bother-to-finish-that-did-you games I've ever played.



Oh rly? Well hoping it never feels like that at the moment it's bloody great!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 15, 2015)

Just bought Undertale, enjoying it so far.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 15, 2015)

mauvais said:


> See if you're still saying that by the end. It started off well, ish, but is easily one of the most obviously well-you-didn't-bother-to-finish-that-did-you games I've ever played.


Yeah, it's a great game until it starts to fall apart and repeat itself. It was clearly not finished.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 19, 2015)

Playing Until Dawn at the moment.  Starting to enjoy it now, despite the 'choose your own adventure' style gameplay.  Ordered Far Cry 4 and Dark Souls 2 cheap from Amazon last night.  Souls must have been a temporary misprice at £12 for the PS4.   Too many games now, not enough storage.


----------



## moon (Dec 19, 2015)

Metal Gear Solid V.... I don't know wtf is going on but I'll continue darting people and extracting them back to base...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 19, 2015)

And now I'm back to Cities: Skylines. Bought the After Dark DLC. Got as far as choosing what map I'll build on, and now crippled with The Fear of making those first steps and ruining an otherwise pristine space.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2015)

moon said:


> Metal Gear Solid V.... I don't know wtf is going on but I'll continue darting people and extracting them back to base...



Hah this is me, love sneaking about planting c4 then blowing tons up in one go followed by sniping the shit out of enemies while they're in disarray![emoji16]


----------



## moon (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm trying my hardest to stay stealthy, go undetected and extract soldiers, prisoners, sheep... That is until it all goes horribly wrong and then my trusty sniper rifle is my best friend.
I'm enjoying free roaming at the moment, practicing takedowns on guard posts, destroying coms and blowing up vehicles..
Looking forward to getting a buddy soon, and I really must listen to some more cassettes! 
They really do throw you in there and leave you to figure it all out, which is both terrifying and incredibly exciting.


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> And now I'm back to Cities: Skylines. Bought the After Dark DLC. Got as far as choosing what map I'll build on, and now crippled with The Fear of making those first steps and ruining an otherwise pristine space.



I quite fancy trying that as I love that sort of game, hoping it will come up with a better discount during the Steam sale.  I'm not in any rush for it, I am already splitting my time between Witcher 3, Fallout 4, and ESO, and bought Tropico 5 and Banished in the sale today.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 24, 2015)

It's on sale atm, Epona. It's a great little game. Very accessible for people who don't have lots of experience with city builders (i.e. me) but lots of complexity and scalable for those who want a challenge (i.e. Crispy). 

I'm still staring at an empty map, btw 

(I did start the last one, but decided I wanted to start a different one because I'm rubbish.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 24, 2015)

moon - have you played any of the Saints Row games? They're a lot of fun. In particular, Saints Row IV was brilliant, very enjoyable gameplay (it's set in a futuristic setting of sorts, so you have some interesting ways to get around and use combat mechanics), and as bombastic as ever. Lots of references to other games, like Mass Effect and MGS.

When I finished SRIV and went back to Skyrim I was really fucking put out that I couldn't jump-glide everywhere. Should be a mandatory skill in game mechanics design


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 24, 2015)

Still obsessed with Race the Sun. Keep getting pretty high scores in the daily worldwide tables, the courses change every day so it keeps it interesting


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 24, 2015)

Fallout 4 , arkham asylum ( for about the 5th time but the best bats game imo ) and just starting just cause 3


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 25, 2015)

Now 5% through MGS:TPP and still loving it, sneaking about and taking out enemies is SO satisfying![emoji4]


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Dec 25, 2015)

Enjoying lords of the fallen atm. Very similar to dark souls.


----------



## tommers (Dec 25, 2015)

Disjecta Membra said:


> Enjoying lords of the fallen atm. Very similar to dark souls.


Is it good?  I fancy something to fill the gap before DS3 is out.


----------



## moon (Dec 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> moon - have you played any of the Saints Row games? They're a lot of fun. In particular, Saints Row IV was brilliant, very enjoyable gameplay (it's set in a futuristic setting of sorts, so you have some interesting ways to get around and use combat mechanics), and as bombastic as ever. Lots of references to other games, like Mass Effect and MGS.
> 
> When I finished SRIV and went back to Skyrim I was really fucking put out that I couldn't jump-glide everywhere. Should be a mandatory skill in game mechanics design


Yes I tried it and didn't like it much at all, sold it to CEX recently and bought MGS PP


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Dec 28, 2015)

tommers said:


> Is it good?  I fancy something to fill the gap before DS3 is out.


 damn phone, again I thought I responded quickly and not sent it! Arrrgh. That's the same reason I got it, and Yeah def,  you'll like it for sure, it's great as a souls fan you'll love the difficulty/achievement payoff, it's that same twitch based skillful control system(not that annoying button tap/thrash rpg) combat not so much a copy but a fan homage. It's worth experimenting with classes(huge differences)


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2015)

Disjecta Membra said:


> damn phone, again I thought I responded quickly and not sent it! Arrrgh. That's the same reason I got it, and Yeah def,  you'll like it for sure, it's great as a souls fan you'll love the difficulty/achievement payoff, it's that same twitch based skillful control system(not that annoying button tap/thrash rpg) combat not so much a copy but a fan homage. It's worth experimenting with classes(huge differences)



Nice one.  It's cheap on Steam but not sure I can run it.  I'll have a look.


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2015)

Just started on Just Cause 3. It's mayhem. Very enjoyable so far.


----------



## moon (Dec 30, 2015)

I dipped my toes into a demo of Destiny the taken king... It is an amazingly smooth game, usually I can't play 1st person perspective games but this was fine... No motion sickness!
However it was lacking in story and seemed to be go here, shoot some stuff, go there do the same.
It is very beautiful though..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 31, 2015)

Just bought the first Star Wars force unleashed game I the steam sale for 4 quid .

Used to love it hope its aged well


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 31, 2015)

Been playing a lot of Just Cause 3, it seems apt that this time of year, you've got a video that allows you to *ahem* burn (well blow up) bridges....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 2, 2016)

Bloodborne - The Old Hunters.

Whisper it but I've started to get a bit bored of Fallout 4.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 5, 2016)

I know what you mean.  But I'm still playing Fo4 

I've got Wasteland 2 to move on to afterwards


----------



## 8den (Jan 5, 2016)

For the princely sum of €3 I got 5 Skylanders the WII game "Skylander Swap Force" and the connector, in a toyshop. My 3you mainly just likes swapping the skylanders on the dohicky but I suspect this is the beginning of the end.


----------



## moon (Jan 6, 2016)

In between MGS PP I've been playing Diablo III ROS... love it! I'm at the end of act 2 now and trying to select the best gear/spells for the boss demon thing whilst squishing scorpions, snakes and beetles and running around blasting things.. how much fun?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 6, 2016)

Megaman 9. HATE IT, not even beat one boss yet


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2016)

My nan gave me fifteen quid for xmas so now I have bought Fallout New Vegas cos I couldn't find red dead redemption for pc on steam and anyway I want some of the post apocalypse action. Hopefully it will be all I like from this sort of thing. Bit miffed about red dead though. Not buying a console just to play it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2016)

I very much enjoyed Diablo III.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2016)

Red Dead Redemption never came to PC. Crime of the fucking decade, that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Red Dead Redemption never came to PC. Crime of the fucking decade, that.


I would love to play a deadwood/gta game which that looked like it was. Still, new vegas should keep me going. fifteen notes for the all the dlc version. Last I played a fallout game it was top down 2d like early GTA lol.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2016)

Best thing about Red Dead Redemption was that you could just ride about picking flowers, staring at beautiful sunsets and avoiding killing anyone, or you could hunt down and hogtie a whole village, line them up on the railroad, then wait for a train to squish them all in a horrific gorefest.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 6, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Best thing about Red Dead Redemption was that you could just ride about picking flowers, staring at beautiful sunsets and avoiding killing anyone, or you could hunt down and hogtie a whole village, line them up on the railroad, then wait for a train to squish them all in a horrific gorefest.


Yes, this was possible.  In practice, though, who just rides about picking flowers for more than about 5 minutes?  How does riding about picking flowers advance the storyline?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2016)

I liked skinning animals and hearing John laugh, "haha, lie still."


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Yes, this was possible.  In practice, though, who just rides about picking flowers for more than about 5 minutes?  How does riding about picking flowers advance the storyline?


It doesn't. Who needs a storyline when you can just ride about picking flowers, shooting bears and/or slaughtering entire frontier towns?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 6, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> It doesn't. Who needs a storyline when you can just ride about picking flowers, shooting bears and/or slaughtering entire frontier towns?


It's often said of these sandbox games that you can spend your time just riding about doing not much.  I dispute that riding about doing not much actually makes for any kind of lasting entertainment.  Fun for five minutes but not, in practice, a game.  It's a way of avoiding the question of whether or not the game is actually any good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2016)

kabbes said:


> It's often said of these sandbox games that you can spend your time just riding about doing not much.  I dispute that riding about doing not much actually makes for any kind of lasting entertainment.  Fun for five minutes but not, in practice, a game.  It's a way of avoiding the question of whether or not the game is actually any good.


totally disagree - that's why i love these sort of games. you don't need a story. i've spent whole days just wandering about killing and collecting


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2016)

Bit of Witcher 3 but mostly blowing shit up in Just Cause 3.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2016)

I've been doing some scavenging in Dead State.   And playing as much Witcher 3 as I have time for.

Oh and Lords of the Fallen.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

I have started to remember why Grim Fandango is such a fucking great game 

Manny: It's my boss's secretary, Eva
Eva: It's my boss's whipping boy, Manny

Never fails to amuse


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2016)

fallout New vegas is big.

I died a lot last night


----------



## moon (Jan 7, 2016)

I've had a look at the release schedule for 2016 and its going to be a long wait for Mass Effect, I only have 4 games for my PS4


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2016)

theres a lot more RPG element to new vegas than I was expecting. I was expecting some but not so in depth. It will take me ages to complete. I might start a new character now I've taken a test run at it. Means finding shit all over aain but I can live with that so long as I find the grenade gun again.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2016)

I've been playing The Secret World. I could never get it to run on my last laptop, despite it running on my Macbook Pro perfectly. Thankfully it works on this new beast. 

I've just hit the part of Kingsmouth that I don't like (the scrapyard), but just got to power through I suppose. I love the world they've created, and so much of the dialogue is amusing.

I'm going to reinstall ESO as well, will probably start over, see how it's changed since I've been away.


----------



## Epona (Jan 8, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> theres a lot more RPG element to new vegas than I was expecting. I was expecting some but not so in depth. It will take me ages to complete. I might start a new character now I've taken a test run at it. Means finding shit all over aain but I can live with that so long as I find the grenade gun again.



Yeah it was done by Obsidian, it's a fantastic game in terms of questing and decisions.  Some of the exploration is poor though (I know it will never happen, but how good would a game be if it had BGS exploration and Obsidian questing?  We may never know  )

Edit: to go back to correct a spelling mistake.  I wish that Famtastic was an actual word though, it sounds like it could be a cool word.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2016)

I think I've backed myself into a situation where I'll have to go to an older save. New Vegas.

I found this silo which appears to be an immense waren of tunnels stretching through the map but I came in light handed. Managed to slay all immediate threats but then I got this toy robot called ED and he helped me hack a panel. 4 fuck you large robots emerge and proceed to laugh at my arc welder, dynamite stick and pistol fire. Killing me lots.

So now I have to either beat a fighting retreat to the surface and go around the map looking for ammo, stimpaks, new guns and quests to get me leveled up.

or restart from before I found the silo and level up before I go in.

leave via either method, bypass the silo and forge head and see what happens. 

also: the NCR are proper tight with their ammo aren't they. Try lifting a single box of shotgun shells and they act like you crapped on their dinners


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 10, 2016)

Actually giving lord of the fallen a proper go, its hard as nails but so satisfying when you can beat the fukkers  ,I'm really not far into it but further than I got in dark souls 2


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2016)

Getting stuck into ESO. I'm hideously overlevelled, having missed an entire area in Grahtwood, only to come back to it while I'm 9 levels above what it recommends  Still, it's enjoyable to do the quests, so no matter.

Internet's playing silly buggers this afternoon, so it kicked me out for atrocious latency. DAMN YOU.


----------



## 8den (Jan 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I think I've backed myself into a situation where I'll have to go to an older save. New Vegas.
> 
> I found this silo which appears to be an immense waren of tunnels stretching through the map but I came in light handed. Managed to slay all immediate threats but then I got this toy robot called ED and he helped me hack a panel. 4 fuck you large robots emerge and proceed to laugh at my arc welder, dynamite stick and pistol fire. Killing me lots.
> 
> ...



What's the name of this Silo? I literally have no idea were you are. Don't piss off the NCR early you'll spend chunks of the game dodging them if you do. 

If ammo is tight you can take a perk that's lets you find more ammo scrounging, also there's reloading benches were you can make ammo using spent casing & gunpowder and lead.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2016)

8den said:


> What's the name of this Silo? I literally have no idea were you are. Don't piss off the NCR early you'll spend chunks of the game dodging them if you do.
> 
> If ammo is tight you can take a perk that's lets you find more ammo scrounging, also there's reloading benches were you can make ammo using spent casing & gunpowder and lead.


I took your directional advice! first silo you come to heading SW. There was a diner/building on the way there.

I have to stop getting wasted and blasting away at a game. Its why it took me so long to complete the Bioshocks. Drunk me blazes a trail, merrily cutting down friend and foe alike. Next time you play, 'what the fuck am I doing here and where is all my ammo?'

I'll have another bash tommorow and let you know which silo. I am enjoying the VACS thing where you can pinpoint a shot and get % on the likliehood of a shot landing


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2016)

Or cheat yourself the odd 50 bullets here and there using the console.


----------



## 8den (Jan 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I took your directional advice! first silo you come to heading SW. There was a diner/building on the way there.
> 
> I have to stop getting wasted and blasting away at a game. Its why it took me so long to complete the Bioshocks. Drunk me blazes a trail, merrily cutting down friend and foe alike. Next time you play, 'what the fuck am I doing here and where is all my ammo?'
> 
> I'll have another bash tommorow and let you know which silo. I am enjoying the VACS thing where you can pinpoint a shot and get % on the likliehood of a shot landing



Yeah I just don't get the silo bit, this isn't "wool" the video game. On your pip boy it should tell you the location.. I'm guessing you are at posidion energy with ED-E


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2016)

8den said:


> Yeah I just don't get the silo bit, this isn't "wool" the video game. On your pip boy it should tell you the location.. I'm guessing you are at posidion energy with ED-E


I do vaguely remember starting up power somewhere. Not too fussed about silo operations tbf, reminds me of all them claustrophobic early FPS's like doom.

But I'll need to sort the weapon situation out. I've brought a crap arsenal against a team of massive robots.


----------



## moon (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh man, I'm on act 3 of Diablo ROS trying to raise the catapults, all 3 have shown as raised in the progress bars but the 2nd catapult has disappeared! And now the quest is stuck.. Arrggh..

Edited to add that this bug seems to have been around for a long time
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149182902

I'll try restarting the quest, am really enjoying this game so hope I can complete it..


----------



## stdP (Jan 13, 2016)

After a hiatus of playing Cities Skylines, this evening I have been trying to wrap my head around the new engine mechanics in From the Depths... and I have now created what I think is a super-efficient high-RPM engine that's infinitely scalable and fits nicely into a 5x5 stack.

Dunno if anyone else here plays it but at 100% it'll provide 4000 power using 11.5 fuel units a second which seems pretty good. Now on to trying to make me a 20mm AA gun...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 14, 2016)

Properly back in the swing of ESO now. Managed to reduce my ridiculous over-levelled-ness down from 9 levels over to just 2-4. Yesterday had a string of super moving quests, even had a bit of grit in my eye for one of them. Just logged out having found a rather nice place full of chests and crafting materials, and of course at this time of the day there was no one else around to compete with for them.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 14, 2016)

Dabbling in a bit of Wasteland 2 (although I'm still trying to escape the gravitational pull of Fallout 4).

Seems like a very decent proper old school RPG, and fairly close to Wasteland/Fallout 1, and 2 (albeit with fancier graphics/ui)


----------



## tommers (Jan 14, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> Dabbling in a bit of Wasteland 2 (although I'm still trying to escape the gravitational pull of Fallout 4).
> 
> Seems like a very decent proper old school RPG, and fairly close to Wasteland/Fallout 1, and 2 (albeit with fancier graphics/ui)




I liked the character maker bit, the way you write a backstory for them was really good.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 15, 2016)

There's an amazing level of detail, down to picking their religion, although I wish they'd had agnostic as well as all major religions and none, and even preferred brand of cigarettes... 

Haven't got too far into it (although I liked the fact that an initial seeming microquest turned out to be an NPC getting a goat to headbut you), as I read up on character creation after character creation and realised I'd stuffed up my characters' skill distribution.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2016)

managed to evade the robots of doom and found a station to do bits. I don't really know how to craft yet, going to interrogate PIPboy/internets to tak about gear management and why shit breaks down. 
in the day you used to get a god damn paper manual to explain these thing #modernityisshit


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 15, 2016)

yeah, the lack of manual is a bit of a kick in the head


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2016)

fucked the silo off and started on an earlier save
just worked out that the vacs system is for targetting a particular foes weakness and exploiting that. Rad Scorpions chased me into an old caravan and in their rush to fuck with me couldn't get through the door so I shot the stinger off them one by one.

Everything and person in this game is ten times harder than me. When I'm up to godlike power I might come back and smite in these lands just as a sort of vengeance for all my trials


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 17, 2016)

Playing black ops 3. Probably get abit of a boo on here, for good reason. It's that same twitch/kids thing with little originality. Zombies is shit, I love an ending to aim for(ghosts extinction) not tried campaign for the boring shooty reason above. Multiplayer is good for what it is. But freerun really made me think, as a gamer( mirrors edge mini game) f-ing love it could be made into a game by itself.


----------



## moon (Jan 17, 2016)

Dipping into Arkham Knight, I seem to have 3 games on the go at the same time at the moment
Am pretty sure I'll be getting the Division too, unless something very terrible is revealed closer to launch in March..


----------



## YouSir (Jan 17, 2016)

Fallout 4, which is great and has made me thoroughly addicted. Although having just looked up thread I may try Wasteland 2 when I finish this (my first) F4 play through. Was a big fan of Fallout 1 & 2 and do miss the slightly more hardcore RPG style of it. And hopefully the humour will be in Wasteland 2 as well, one thing which I do feel Fallout 4 skimps on too much compared to the originals where you could become a pornstar/boxer/slaver/ultra villain.


----------



## 8den (Jan 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> fucked the silo off and started on an earlier save
> just worked out that the vacs system is for targetting a particular foes weakness and exploiting that. Rad Scorpions chased me into an old caravan and in their rush to fuck with me couldn't get through the door so I shot the stinger off them one by one.
> 
> Everything and person in this game is ten times harder than me. When I'm up to godlike power I might come back and smite in these lands just as a sort of vengeance for all my trials



Yeah part of the fun in fallout is going back at level 30 oddand making everything your bitch. 

By the by at the level you're at a lot of weapons aren't available to you. 

There's also a handy bit of kit you can make once your repair level is up you can make weapon repair kits (scrap electronics, scrap metal, wonder glue, a wrench and duct tape) that'll keep your weapons in good nick.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2016)

8den said:


> Yeah part of the fun in fallout is going back at level 30 oddand making everything your bitch.
> 
> By the by at the level you're at a lot of weapons aren't available to you.
> 
> There's also a handy bit of kit you can make once your repair level is up you can make weapon repair kits (scrap electronics, scrap metal, wonder glue, a wrench and duct tape) that'll keep your weapons in good nick.


I'm finding the making/repairing/scavenging thing quite difficult tbf. I pick up everything automaticaly because FPS training and RPGs says 'gimme the loot' 

But I don't know how to make anything into anything and I can't navigate well given the scanty options of placing markers. Not done a single quest yet. Going to push my man as far as he goes and see if quests and understanding wrt crafting comes along the way. As it said in Duke Nukem, 'its time to kick ass or chew bubblegum and I'm all out of gum'


----------



## 8den (Jan 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm finding the making/repairing/scavenging thing quite difficult tbf. I pick up everything automaticaly because FPS training and RPGs says 'gimme the loot'
> 
> But I don't know how to make anything into anything and I can't navigate well given the scanty options of placing markers. Not done a single quest yet. Going to push my man as far as he goes and see if quests and understanding wrt crafting comes along the way. As it said in Duke Nukem, 'its time to kick ass or chew bubblegum and I'm all out of gum'



Oh god stop do some of the easier quests. Help out good springs etc. Quests are the easiest wAy to get xp. You must get your level up! 

By the by there's lots of utterly useless junk like empty coffee cups and the like which serve no discernible purpose. Fallout 4 is even worse because EVERYTHING scan be recycled and reused, I've found myself going through piles of tin cans because I think there's an aluminium one among them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm finding the making/repairing/scavenging thing quite difficult tbf. I pick up everything automaticaly because FPS training and RPGs says 'gimme the loot'
> 
> But I don't know how to make anything into anything and I can't navigate well given the scanty options of placing markers. Not done a single quest yet. Going to push my man as far as he goes and see if quests and understanding wrt crafting comes along the way. As it said in Duke Nukem, 'its time to kick ass or chew bubblegum and I'm all out of gum'


Oy, that's from They Live!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Oy, that's from They Live!


it is also in Duke Nukem when you hit the second boss


----------



## blairsh (Jan 17, 2016)

AND chew bubblegum. .


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2016)

Playing Rebel Galaxy, £16 for a single player Elite lite but still great fun! The soundtrack sounds right out of Firefly so has some nice feels while you're zooming across the galaxy doing jobs and upgrading your ship.


----------



## stdP (Jan 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Oy, that's from They Live!



I'm giving you a choice: admit it's from Duke Nukem or start eatin' that trash can! 

I played a game of Prison Architect last night. It has made me realise that beneath my bastardly exterior lies an even bigger, more horrible bastard.


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Playing Rebel Galaxy, £16 for a single player Elite lite but still great fun! The soundtrack sounds right out of Firefly so has some nice feels while you're zooming across the galaxy doing jobs and upgrading your ship.


I liked it but it got a bit samey after a while.  There isn't a vast amount to it. 

Great soundtrack though


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2016)

turned a big corner on New Vegas. My knowledge of gear management and crafting has helped me out, I got decent armour, levelled up twice. I no longer need to run from rad scorpions. Met the legion who....how can I put this? little bit ISIS. When I'm hard as fuck the legion goes down.. Done quests. I was stuck in FPS thinking when I needed to get patient and play things less kill happy. I've also nailed navigation whwich is massively important cos I don't really hold internal maps in my head


----------



## 8den (Jan 23, 2016)

It's an rpg not an fps glad you're getting the hang of it. It's personally my all time favourite game


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 23, 2016)

Can you imagine, some people side with the Legion. Unfathomable.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Can you imagine, some people side with the Legion. Unfathomable.


Fair enough if you admit you just want to play the baddie but justifying it any other way...


I just beat a pack of coyotes to death with my bare hands which didn't feel good but it was me or them. Trying to get to the carvan dude to get some work as all my gear is raggedy. Except the silenced .22 pistol I got through robbing a grave LIKE A HERO DOES


----------



## 8den (Jan 23, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Fair enough if you admit you just want to play the baddie but justifying it any other way...
> 
> 
> I just beat a pack of coyotes to death with my bare hands which didn't feel good but it was me or them. Trying to get to the carvan dude to get some work as all my gear is raggedy. Except the silenced .22 pistol I got through robbing a grave LIKE A HERO DOES



There's a few places that can repair kit for you, but it costs too much IMO. If your repair skills are decent you can make weapons repair kits out of some pretty basic things.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2016)

8den said:


> There's a few places that can repair kit for you, but it costs too much IMO. If your repair skills are decent you can make weapons repair kits out of some pretty basic things.


I wouldn't say I've got the hang of repairs/making yet but I am getting there. Managed to make a lazer pistol from bits. Finding lots of little out of the way abandoned outposts that have a matress has helped a lot with working out how to keep health up. I must have done 8 hours over the last two days and I am not even denting it.


theres this cute dog/mutant thing called wuff (I think) with a poorly leg. I might buy some meds and heal it out of the goodness of my slightly radiation poisoned heart


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 23, 2016)

Rocket league, am terrible but I still love it. Determined to master it abit.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 23, 2016)

I've gone back to Assetto Corsa. Either it's got easier/more predictable, or I've got better at it. I think I know which of those is more likely.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2016)

Talk about addictive, New Vegas had me sucked in till 7 AM. I only stopped because the daylight shamed me into stopping. I am quite nails now. My favoute moment so far (and I wish I could have recorded it) was going into a NCR prison that had been overrun by powder gangers armed only withh a sledgehammer and shitloads of Psycho (combat drugs are great  ). The carnage was great, I got them all to chase me into a small bathroom then boosted Psycho and laid about me with great vengeance. And a big hammer. Still not hit the strip or anything, just getting tooled up to the nines. Oh and i managed to fuck two quests with one stone. Good Springs, I was supposed to have a gunfight with someone but got chatting to this black guy who I somehow ended up agreeing to kill Ringo for and then take over the town and kill the occupants. Killed ringo and with a heavy heart went back to find my fellow conspirator. These are good people, I thought. I will not do this.

So I  planted a grenade on the black guy then killed all his mates thereby failing two quests but emerging with my personal honour intact. Take that binary moral choices.



Oh and I seem to have found a post apocalyptic Elvis cult which is pretty cool


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 24, 2016)

I've just played the first part of Kentucky Route Zero. It's wonderful


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2016)

.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2016)

I hate "crafting" in games. Yeah, I went there. Either it's guided by the game UI as just another little bit of grinding to pad things out even further, or it's "blind" crafting which is the same except you have to look everything up in a wiki so it takes even more time. It's never actual open ended crafting which would enable you to be a bit creative. I even hate it in Minecraft and that's like half the game.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I hate "crafting" in games. Yeah, I went there. Either it's guided by the game UI as just another little bit of grinding to pad things out even further, or it's "blind" crafting which is the same except you have to look everything up in a wiki so it takes even more time. It's never actual open ended crafting which would enable you to be a bit creative. I even hate it in Minecraft and that's like half the game.


gear management and crafting. After every achievment or battle after robbing the corpses (never really thought about how distateful that is before) I'm spending a good five-10 minutes in my pipboy pda thingy sorting out gear and health and apparel. Its a bit like a football mangement game only you are managing your man. I don't mind it. Its like I am sharpening a knife. Honing my killing machine.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> gear management and crafting. After every achievment or battle after robbing the corpses (never really thought about how distateful that is before) I'm spending a good five-10 minutes in my pipboy pda thingy sorting out gear and health and apparel. Its a bit like a football mangement game only you are managing your man. I don't mind it. Its like I am sharpening a knife. Honing my killing machine.


Oh yes, that brings to mind _weight limits_. That's something everyone enjoys. Mmm. Making stashes for stuff and then fast travelling back to stashes really improves the quality of a game.

Dungeon Crawl, which has an active dev team with the stated goal of eliminating elements that aren't fun and don't make the game better/more challenging, recently just dropped item weight. I mean inventories aren't realistic anyway, because how inventories work in RL isn't fun. You can't carry all the stuff you need, even with trousers with a dozen pockets, and you're always having to go to different places to pick stuff up to achieve goals. Why not just dump weight limits as well as volume limits? Buff the high-STR characters some other way.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2016)

holy fuck I hadn't thought about using out of the way rest stations as supply dumps. Thats going to free up some issues and make me jog less like a very fat man.

If I have one complaint about the weapons degradation thing is it happens faster than I'd like. And guns are machined to high precision so why are they flaking out after a few days? 
No I don't really mind crafting and gear management overall, it annoyed the fuck out of me to start with but now I get into it. Non, Je Regrette Rien playing in my brain as I do all my weaponary chores. Might do myself a playlist for this game as it goes.  Rammesteins Living in Amerika would be a good score to some of my more bloody encounters


----------



## J Ed (Jan 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> holy fuck I hadn't thought about using out of the way rest stations as supply dumps. Thats going to free up some issues and make me jog less like a very fat man.
> 
> If I have one complaint about the weapons degradation thing is it happens faster than I'd like. And guns are machined to high precision so why are they flaking out after a few days?
> No I don't really mind crafting and gear management overall, it annoyed the fuck out of me to start with but now I get into it. Non, Je Regrette Rien playing in my brain as I do all my weaponary chores. Might do myself a playlist for this game as it goes.  Rammesteins Living in Amerika would be a good score to some of my more bloody encounters



I like the in game music a lot though


----------



## 8den (Jan 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> holy fuck I hadn't thought about using out of the way rest stations as supply dumps. Thats going to free up some issues and make me jog less like a very fat man.
> 
> If I have one complaint about the weapons degradation thing is it happens faster than I'd like. And guns are machined to high precision so why are they flaking out after a few days?
> No I don't really mind crafting and gear management overall, it annoyed the fuck out of me to start with but now I get into it. Non, Je Regrette Rien playing in my brain as I do all my weaponary chores. Might do myself a playlist for this game as it goes.  Rammesteins Living in Amerika would be a good score to some of my more bloody encounters



You know you can cannibalise other weapons to repair weapons? So if you have 5 10mm pistols, you can sacrifice four to make one good one?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2016)

8den said:


> You know you can cannibalise other weapons to repair weapons? So if you have 5 10mm pistols, you can sacrifice four to make one good one?


yeah I'm all over that. Its what makes robbing other peoples shithouse weapons worthwhile. Cannabalise, cannabalise let not others gear evade your eyes, but please to call it plunder.

One guilty pleasure is using vacs to run right up to someone, hit the 'v' key and then assign that sweet sweet head shot. Ah its been a grand time. I have done that thing where I played later and longer and more...impaired... than I should have but thats OK. I know where I am at. Last thing I remember last night is a massacre of elvii so it might be possible that I have to load an older save cos I was in drunken kill mode


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I like the in game music a lot though


I wasn't feeling it at all so dialled it down to near zero. I don't like the way it does the 'shit you up' mood music when there is an enemy on your radar either. Even if its some puny scorpion which is ridiculous

oooh, Rolling Stones 'Gimme Shelter'must also go on the playlist now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 25, 2016)

that entire set of elvis missions was a set up so the game maker could work in Elvis telling the player 'Thankyou very much'

I admire the level of dickness it takes to do that I really do.

Another allnighter. Fucks sake. And I'm 8% done? Armours fucked and I've been questing hard rather than looking after my stats and equipment. Tomorrow I will go back to my mojave wasteland haunts and tool up again. Theres a couple of bunkers in this valley that I now have the skill to crack the security on. Hopefully goods and ammo. A bed will do though.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jan 25, 2016)

DAO:Witch Hunt (again) for plot so I can go into DA:I fully prepped


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 25, 2016)

So I've built a gaming PC and need some recommendations, I've been out of the PC scene too long.

I've got some old games in my Steam library (Left for Dead, Portal 2), but I want something different, something which is more suited to PC rather than console. I have an Xbox One, so get my fps fix with Halo and Destiny. The choice of games in Steam is overwhelming me. The only thing on the horizon for me is Street Fighter V next month.

So please recommend me some PC games!


----------



## Tankus (Jan 25, 2016)

Banished ...colonial mod....heh ....well good......reminds me of children of the Nile.....


----------



## Chz (Jan 25, 2016)

Rule The Waves

Fantastic little game that's meant to simulate the Dreadnought Era on the high seas. Pick your country and play Admiral. However, you're just given a budget by the government and have no say over politics. Arms treaties, socialists, etc. wreak havoc on your plans while you just try to play Sim Boat and design/build a better navy than your foes. Total grognard stuff, and an interface straight out of the Windows 3.1 days. But as engrossing as all fuck if you're into that sort of thing. It's set for 1900-1925, but you can play past there so long as you're prepared to pretend that the rise of naval aviation never happened in your world. World War I won't happen either, so it's not too much of a stretch. Find out if Battlecruisers were the right idea (answer: it really depends on what your enemies have built), whether 20+ gun monstrosities are a good idea, and why did the heavy cruiser disappear and reappear over time. Battles use the _Steam and Iron_ interface, so you can choose whether to micromanage or play Grand Admiral and give vague instructions.

I can't stop playing, but it's really, _really_ not for everyone.

Rule the Waves - Goon's All The World's Fighting Ships - The Something Awful Forums
SomethingAwful is full of love for it. Good overview on the first page of the thread there, plus a link to purchase it.


----------



## moon (Jan 25, 2016)

I still have Arkham Knight, Diablo 3 and MGS PP on the go, but am missing a good, deep RPG that I can lose myself in.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 25, 2016)

Everyone's Gone to the Rapture - is £6.79 on PSN at the moment - not much to do but follow the story without having any interaction at all, but it really is beautifully rendered, and makes me long to live in a little village in the countryside


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Everyone's Gone to the Rapture - is £6.79 on PSN at the moment - not much to do but follow the story without having any interaction at all, but it really is beautifully rendered, and makes me long to live in a little village in the countryside


I read a review of that and it sounds a wonderful game.


----------



## 8den (Jan 25, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> that entire set of elvis missions was a set up so the game maker could work in Elvis telling the player 'Thankyou very much'
> 
> I admire the level of dickness it takes to do that I really do.
> 
> Another allnighter. Fucks sake. And I'm 8% done? Armours fucked and I've been questing hard rather than looking after my stats and equipment. Tomorrow I will go back to my mojave wasteland haunts and tool up again. Theres a couple of bunkers in this valley that I now have the skill to crack the security on. Hopefully goods and ammo. A bed will do though.


You can rent a room in Novac and make that your base.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 25, 2016)

moon said:


> I still have Arkham Knight, Diablo 3 and MGS PP on the go, but am missing a good, deep RPG that I can lose myself in.


Wasteland 2 if you're got xbox one, ps4 or pc, and don't mind a top down isometric turn based thing...


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 25, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> So please recommend me some PC games!


Quite hard not knowing yer preferences..  but.. 

Company of Heroes 2 for RTSing... although the multiplayer is so addictive, I've had to uninstall it, needs a surprisingly beefy pc to max out on 1080p
I would say STALKER shadow of chernobyl (with the graphical overhall mod), but that's old, and FPSery so... but it's really atmospheric, a bit war-nerdy, and the maps are fairly accurately modeled on the area around Chernobyl

One of the Total War series? 
Fallout 4 (better on a PC, than on consoles) ?
Witcher 3?


----------



## yield (Jan 25, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Everyone's Gone to the Rapture - is £6.79 on PSN at the moment - not much to do but follow the story without having any interaction at all, but it really is beautifully rendered, and makes me long to live in a little village in the countryside





editor said:


> I read a review of that and it sounds a wonderful game.


It is beautiful. I've spent a few hours now wandering following the light trails in wonder.



moon said:


> I still have Arkham Knight, Diablo 3 and MGS PP on the go, but am missing a good, deep RPG that I can lose myself in.


Divinity: Original Sin is really good. Steep learning curve though think maybe I should've started on easy. 

Turn based combat like Wasteland 2.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 25, 2016)

Got chucked into low-prio again in dots and then abandoned a game cause I couldn't be arsed with toxic teenagers being toxic. Bang.  Five games in low-prio - and you have to win the games now for them to count.

So basically I rage-quitted the whole game even though I was only twenty heroes shirt of competing the all-hero challenge.

Now playing  alien: isolation.  Much better.  Though I'm a bit of a pussy.

Was going to fire up cities skylines again, but class starts again tomorrow so that would be a bad idea.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 25, 2016)

8den said:


> You can rent a room in Novac and make that your base.


I went broke bribing people even sold decent guns. Thats why I had to run errands for the king to get a passort for the strip. TBF I haven't properly explored all of freeside or the strip yet so there must be bounty to harvest. If I can find where to shot my snowglobe thats a cool 2000 caps right in one wedge.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 25, 2016)

If you've got luck 7 or better it's fairly easy to get money from the various casinos of New Vegas


----------



## D'wards (Jan 25, 2016)

yield said:


> It is beautiful. I've spent a few hours now wandering following the light trails in wonder.


Can you imagine playing Everyone's Gone to the Rapture with the VR headset - total immersion


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2016)

yield said:


> It is beautiful. I've spent a few hours now wandering following the light trails in wonder.
> 
> 
> Divinity: Original Sin is really good. Steep learning curve though think maybe I should've started on easy.
> ...


Amazing graphics. Probably a good thing that it#'s not available on PCs as I could see myself getting lost in this:


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 25, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I hate "crafting" in games. Yeah, I went there. Either it's guided by the game UI as just another little bit of grinding to pad things out even further, or it's "blind" crafting which is the same except you have to look everything up in a wiki so it takes even more time. It's never actual open ended crafting which would enable you to be a bit creative. I even hate it in Minecraft and that's like half the game.



In a similar vein.

I get a masochistic joy  from moonlogic inventory puzzles.

perhaps it was because  I cut my teeth on the  funny ones (monkey island  and  discworld)  i do somehow get a strange plesure of  trying to combine everything. just in case


----------



## martinK (Jan 26, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> So please recommend me some PC games!


 Where to begin even!
 Dying Light, Battlefield 3 (origin), DoW Spacemarine, Red Orchestra 2, the Commandos series (a must!), Dawn of War series, Sniper Elite, Sniper Elite :Nazi Zombie Army trilogy and those are the ones off the top of my head. Gonna give it a though and get back to you with something good.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 26, 2016)

martinK said:


> Where to begin even!
> Dying Light, Battlefield 3 (origin), DoW Spacemarine, Red Orchestra 2, the Commandos series (a must!), Dawn of War series, Sniper Elite, Sniper Elite :Nazi Zombie Army trilogy and those are the ones off the top of my head. Gonna give it a though and get back to you with something good.


 Thanks. I'm sorted for fps action games and have played Battlefield to death on consoles though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2016)

tommers said:


> I liked it but it got a bit samey after a while.  There isn't a vast amount to it.
> 
> Great soundtrack though



Yeah I can see that, not bad for 15 quid but yeah if it had online play it would gain a fair amount!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jan 27, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> DAO:Witch Hunt (again) for plot so I can go into DA:I fully prepped


DA:I - Pretty pretty pretty - even with the gtx970 needs some things notched down


----------



## magneze (Jan 27, 2016)

Still playing Just Cause 3. The loading screens are a bit over long but apart from that it's excellent fun.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 28, 2016)

New Vegas has given me a cyborg dog but now I have to find this place where a doc can fix his brainz unit. This is fine cos the little bastard is cool and used to belong to a reborn elvis (mine now). But I can't find the route to jacobstown. Where the doc is. I'll get there soonish. the fuana has got significantly harder as well.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 29, 2016)

I finished Until Dawn last night.  Two people survived.  It was decent enough, but more like an occasionally interactive film than a proper game.  At least I can clear it off my ps4 now - short of room for updates.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm just starting Witcher 2, downloaded it ages ago but then stuff happened and didn't get round to playing it and forgot I had it. Pretty cool so far, sees a lot more indepth than Skyrim


----------



## Chz (Jan 30, 2016)

I disliked Witcher 2. Or perhaps it's more accurate to say that I didn't like it _as much_ as the other two. You get a nice, coherent storyline, but you sacrifice quite a lot of freedom for it. It also has the most unbalanced combat of the series. You spend an inordinate amount of time as a pathetic weakling and then almost at once become an unstoppable god.

3 makes me very, very happy.


----------



## Scrap Palace (Jan 30, 2016)

Another run through of fallout 4...am trying it on a doctored survival mode whilst not wearing any armour and not bothering too much with weapon upgrades - this is in response to how easy it all seems to get once you know what you're doing.

Also dipping in and out of Elder Scrolls Online.

I really want to love Witcher 3, on paper it's exactly my kinda game - the movement and control really annoys me though and I'm finding it really hard to get in to...

Considering getting the new tomb raider pc release...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 31, 2016)

Street Fighter V beta

So good!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2016)

A mixture of Rebel Galaxy, Alien Isolation and The Division.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 3, 2016)

_Papers, Please_.

I'd heard great things and the game partially lives up to them.  It feels suitably satirical and has a great aesthetic.  But having played it through a few times to see some different endings, I feel that the third act lets it down, with the story never really finding its message and instead ending in C_hoose Your Own Adventure_ style denouement-lites.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 4, 2016)

Borrowed a copy of Assassin's Creed Syndicate off a work colleague. Only played a little bit but initial impressions are that it has all the many faults of the recent AC games in abundance. And the accents and 'cockney' talk is terrible.

Victorian London looks great though. I think I'm going to enjoy just having a wander round. Actually I'd like to see them use the environment for a totally different game. Has anyone ever done anything like that? I'd have thought the way games are put together now would make it independent enough of the more general game mechanics to make it possible.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 5, 2016)

Bravely Default. It is so very JRPG I'm finding it a whole bunch of fun.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 6, 2016)

Still on New Vegas. have dropped back from lvl 12 to 7 due to quicksave fuckups and I was out of my depth anyway. Now normally this would piss me off and it did a bit but the games varied enough that I'm already encountering new stuff I didn't back on this old save and using knowledge etc. I think that by the time this re iteration hits the strip I'll be harder. I'm trying to hit black mountain, have killed three nightkin so far and holy fuck are the wepaons valuable lol


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah having to drop back to a lvl7 stage was a blessing in disguise. Back up to respectable double digits now in some far off land doing a spirit quest for a shaman which is unusual. This game is massive.


----------



## Coopling (Feb 7, 2016)

Dragon Dogma. Got it when it released on Steam, enjoying it so far.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 7, 2016)

Love dragons dogma, loads of faults and annoyances but great combat and choosing/assigning moves to buttons etc. Crafting is ok as well.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 7, 2016)

Damn Steam with their cheap but ace games  Just finished Gone Home, had a little cry at the end etc
Downloaded Dear Esther for under two quid, I'm led to believe even at ten times that it'd be worth it
But what I've accidentally got involved in is the world of European haulage - yes, Euro Truck Simulator is mine! Have done 5 jobs, not one without some sort of damage, still can't reverse park, and hardly any of my music I've dropped in the Euro Truck Sim "music" folder works for some reason - though what does is good; Swervedriver is great trucking music, lol
Any recommendations for games along the lines of the others I own, namely Gone Home, Stanley Parable, Dear Esther, Kentucky Route Zero...?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 7, 2016)

Got the Bayonetta dlc for Super Smash on Wii U and my 3DS. What a great addition.


----------



## yield (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm about 25 hours into Divinity Original Sin on ps4. Started with rogue and earth/fire mage. Recruited an air/water mage and a fighter tank.

Really tough headache inducing battles. It's all about positioning and crowd control. Easier now the rogue has an assortment of grenades and pinpoint talent.

Pet pal on my intial mage is fun and opened a load of side quests. Still not any closer to solving the main quest murder investigation.

Also a new game of Dominions 4 by email has started. Random nations and I got given the samurai Jomon. No idea what I'm doing with them and I've played the game for over a year.

Should be good.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2016)

Home world remastered , it's not easy but I'm getting hooked :/)

This was after homeworld deserts of something which is the best rts I've played  in a long time ,  it makes you think


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 9, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Borrowed a copy of Assassin's Creed Syndicate off a work colleague. Only played a little bit but initial impressions are that it has all the many faults of the recent AC games in abundance. And the accents and 'cockney' talk is terrible.
> 
> Victorian London looks great though. I think I'm going to enjoy just having a wander round. Actually I'd like to see them use the environment for a totally different game. Has anyone ever done anything like that? I'd have thought the way games are put together now would make it independent enough of the more general game mechanics to make it possible.



Actually having played it for a bit it's absolute toss. Having played a lot of Bloodborne it's extremely annoying when combat largely consists of hammering the attack button or standing there like a lemon. And the characters are terrible.

Still I climbed up the front of Big Ben and all that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 12, 2016)

New Vegas. Fucking hell does it ever end? I keep thinking I've won but then theres more winning to do. I don't mind, its amazeballs. The fucking Legion. I distinctly remembe Ceasers last words to me. He called me a piece of shit (the voice actor sounds like Rawls from the Wire). Well, what did this piece of shit find in the Divide? a working nuclear missile. Which I used to wipe out the fascist Legion. It gave me the option to do the NCR at the same time but they don't deserve it so I stayed my hand.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> New Vegas. Fucking hell does it ever end? I keep thinking I've won but then theres more winning to do. I don't mind, its amazeballs. The fucking Legion. I distinctly remembe Ceasers last words to me. He called me a piece of shit (the voice actor sounds like Rawls from the Wire). .



It is him! Fallout: New Vegas (Video Game 2010) - IMDb

That's a great cast tbf.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 12, 2016)

Got The Witcher II in a Steam sale for two quid. Western rpg's are not usually my thing, so I got this before splashing out on Witcher III.

It's really good!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 12, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It is him! Fallout: New Vegas (Video Game 2010) - IMDb
> 
> That's a great cast tbf.


the doc is one-eye tigh from BSG! brilliant. Knew I recognized that voice.


----------



## 8den (Feb 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> the doc is one-eye tigh from BSG! brilliant. Knew I recognized that voice.



Not to mention Benny, "could he BE any more famous", and Felicia Day as Veronica, who still makes me feel funny about girls in power armour. 

If anything the voice talent in Fallout 3 pips it (Alex from a clockwork orange & Raul Al Gul)


----------



## moon (Feb 13, 2016)

Enjoying running around in Elder Scrolls Online, I now have a horse, a bear, a cat, a big ass sword and heavy armour. I'll be heading into the PVP area soon, when the in game weather improves, it too dark and rainy at the moment and the game is supposed to be escapism..


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2016)

got this brilliant companion now in New Vegas. He is god/dog. I talk to god, dog is his bestial nature having been twisted by evil experiments. He reminds me of frankensteins monster. The wronged, the erudite and the terrifying thing he is.


----------



## J Ed (Feb 13, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> got this brilliant companion now in New Vegas. He is god/dog. I talk to god, dog is his bestial nature having been twisted by evil experiments. He reminds me of frankensteins monster. The wronged, the erudite and the terrifying thing he is.



Reading you talk about the game makes me want to play through it again


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Reading you talk about the game makes me want to play through it again


you mentioned the music earlier in the thread. My earworm has been 'with a big iron on his hip' for days. I literally got through quests to lvl up to about 15 before I realised the pipboy has radio stations on it. 


So far putting the cloud on the Legion has pleased me most. I did have a little wobble when making the decision 'has this region not seen enough nuclear fire?' but then I remembered ceaser calling me a piece of shit and my smite hand was strong


----------



## 8den (Feb 13, 2016)

You know fallout 3 and it's DLCs are just as big as NV?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2016)

8den said:


> You know fallout 3 and it's DLCs are just as big as NV?


I suspected as much. I'll likely get it after I finish NV. I keep thinking I've had enough for this evening or afternoon then think 'ah just do this bit' then getting sucked into it. again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> you mentioned the music earlier in the thread. My earworm has been 'with a big iron on his hip' for days. I literally got through quests to lvl up to about 15 before I realised the pipboy has radio stations on it.
> 
> 
> So far putting the cloud on the Legion has pleased me most. I did have a little wobble when making the decision 'has this region not seen enough nuclear fire?' but then I remembered ceaser calling me a piece of shit and my smite hand was strong


When I was playing it last year I freaked out in M&S one time because the store PA was playing a cover of "*Why Don't You Do Right?*" (my earworm then was "Get out of here and get me some money, too"). 

Also voice talent, the actor who voices Three Dog, the DJ in Fallout 3, played a central role in one of the major story arcs in "Homicide" which remains one of my favourite TV series. He was also in "The Wire"


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 14, 2016)

Having completely missed it before, I got the original Crysis for 3.99 on PSN. Awesome game, love it, mistakenly started it on Hard and fuck me is it. Which I like


----------



## Boppity (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyone played until dawn? I loved it!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 14, 2016)

Just spent an afternoon taking, amongst other things, cheese to Newcastle and diggers to Mannheim. Euro Truck Simulator 2 is a boring, frustrating game I just can't stop playing


----------



## moon (Feb 16, 2016)

I didn't realise video games were the largest entertainment medium in the world...
Take video games seriously! Yes, they’re fun, but they matter culturally too
Naomi Alderman on video games, Front Row - BBC Radio 4


----------



## 8den (Feb 16, 2016)

moon said:


> I didn't realise video games were the largest entertainment medium in the world...
> Take video games seriously! Yes, they’re fun, but they matter culturally too
> Naomi Alderman on video games, Front Row - BBC Radio 4



Yeah GTA earned more than most Hollywood block busters that year.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 17, 2016)

Street Fighter V

Well it didn't work online on launch day yesterday, but I just played locally with my son. What a game. I absolutely adore playing as R. Mika.

Looking forward to everything Capcom release for this. 

I'll have to splash out on a new arcade stich though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 17, 2016)

Still hav't played IV  enough to  justify  the  next one.


i like  the  games  but  more in  the idea of them  that  the  execution.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 17, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Still hav't played IV  enough to  justify  the  next one.
> 
> 
> i like  the  games  but  more in  the idea of them  that  the  execution.



I played SFIV heavily for about 6 months after it came out, then I had a period of getting my arse kicked over and over and rage-quit all fighting games. I even sold my arcade stick (regret that now).

I recently got back in to fighting games with Smash, and Killer Instinct. Really enjoying them again, especially as I play a lot of local co-op with mwgdrwg jr.

This period at the launch of a fighting game is always exciting, everyone is figuring stuff out and posting guides and videos etc. Good times.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 17, 2016)

someone on this thread recc'd crysis so I got that as I have been marshalling my p's with precision and cutting back on big spends so had a 20 note spare. It was only 15 quid.

I like it, visuals good and that glorious FPS combat sneaking etc. 

After recent RPG's like New Vegas though the story is waffer thin. So far. Its just fun in a more hit here-go there sense. Some excellent guns so far, but again nothing nice like dear Annabelle from New Vegas, my fave missile launcher. I will keep at it cos it has an excellent combat mechanic and when I'm in the mood for being soldier it is good fun.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 18, 2016)

You might want to look out for Bulletstorm (it doesn't require a beefy machine to run as it's 5 years old).  It's a clever game pretending to be a dumb shooter.  Plot is a bit bobbins, but it really doesn't take itself seriously.  Almost the best thing about it is that you don't get extra points for finding secret stuff, you get extra points for new ways of killing (i.e. you'll get extra points for say kicking someone into a giant cactus, or kicking 'em into the air and then shooting them whilst in the air).   Plus there's a whole level where you control a giant t-rex robot that shoots lasers.   If it's ever on sale, grab it.  Underrated gem.


----------



## tommers (Feb 18, 2016)

Got a couple of civ games going on with people from work. 

Playing a fair bit of hoplite on the way to work.  And Nuclear Throne last night. 

FIFA this morning with the 6 yr old.


----------



## golightly (Feb 18, 2016)

Just completed Black Mesa. Unfortunately, they didn't have the Xen levels, which was a shame. I'm currently playing the Talos Principle, which I'm enjoying, and dusting off my Thrustmaster joystick and getting back into Elite.


----------



## tommers (Feb 18, 2016)

Thrustmaster.


----------



## golightly (Feb 18, 2016)

tommers said:


> Thrustmaster.


 
It's big and black and quite handful.


----------



## moon (Feb 19, 2016)

Iranian state TV accidentally airs Medal of Honor footage
Iranian state TV accidentally airs Medal of Honor footage


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 19, 2016)

moon said:


> Iranian state TV accidentally airs Medal of Honor footage
> Iranian state TV accidentally airs Medal of Honor footage


not the first time it has happened

ITV documentary in IRA computer game blunder - BBC News

was actually ARMA 2


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 19, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Damn Steam with their cheap but ace games  Just finished Gone Home, had a little cry at the end etc
> Downloaded Dear Esther for under two quid, I'm led to believe even at ten times that it'd be worth it
> But what I've accidentally got involved in is the world of European haulage - yes, Euro Truck Simulator is mine! Have done 5 jobs, not one without some sort of damage, still can't reverse park, and hardly any of my music I've dropped in the Euro Truck Sim "music" folder works for some reason - though what does is good; Swervedriver is great trucking music, lol
> Any recommendations for games along the lines of the others I own, namely Gone Home, Stanley Parable, Dear Esther, Kentucky Route Zero...?



Unfinished Swan, but that's only on Sony consoles.


----------



## starfish (Feb 19, 2016)

Bought Black Ops 3 this week so about to get stuck into that.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 20, 2016)

Boppity said:


> Anyone played until dawn? I loved it!



Yeah.  I thought it was more like a film that occasionally allowed you to interact than a game tbh, and when you did get to interact it was mostly in the style of a 'choose your own adventure' book.  It was okay, though - at least it could be played through pretty quickly.  Think I had just 2 peeps left in the end.   If you're attracted by the horror theme, it has only has the tiniest fraction of the scares and tension of Alien Isolation.

I'm back to messing around with Far Cry 4.


----------



## Boppity (Feb 20, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Yeah.  I thought it was more like a film that occasionally allowed you to interact than a game tbh, and when you did get to interact it was mostly in the style of a 'choose your own adventure' book.  It was okay, though - at least it could be played through pretty quickly.  Think I had just 2 peeps left in the end.   If you're attracted by the horror theme, it has only has the tiniest fraction of the scares and tension of Alien Isolation.
> 
> I'm back to messing around with Far Cry 4.



Ha! I had three alive!

Eventually I will play through again and make different choices to see what could be different though


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2016)

I won't be getting this for a bit but it is deffo getting bought at some point:

Californium is a Walk in Philip K. Dick's Shoes

pk dicks inspired game. Reviews have been fair. It sounds nicely odd and of my usual beaten track with games


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 20, 2016)

I couldn't help myself and got Xcom 2. Love it so far.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 20, 2016)

Anyone played Firewatch? Is it worth fifteen quid?

In fact someone recommend me summat to get off steam, preferably under a tenner, adventure/open worldy


----------



## grubby local (Feb 20, 2016)

Qaop – ZX Spectrum emulator online


----------



## grubby local (Feb 20, 2016)

^^^^ can anyone help me change the keyboard controls on this?! it says f9 but doesn't work! x


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 23, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I'm back to messing around with Far Cry 4.



Getting quite into this - managed 1.5 hours tonight and could have kept going.  Usually get bored of a gaming session before an hour is up!  I need to kill more animals...


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2016)

So I had a break from New Vegas in order to enjoy the mindless a-b crysis stuff but I was tempted back.

I'd been caught up in this _hilarious _iteration of a 50s sci fi tribute area (and I may mock, but I did laugh a lot when talking to the AI/docs). I sexed up a robot with my sensuose lips and felt wrong.


So I console QT'd may way out after not being able to defeat the roboscorpion factory. Your time will come. I'll hit the strip thinks I, I'm tight with the Elvii and the NCR are sort of onside.

At this point I'm really gunish, I should have put some time in a game that rewards groundless violence. But I didn't and found these cunts called the Omertas. Recreations of the mafia. One of the nastiest and most anti-working class organisations ever to grace the planet. Forget Godfatheresque community patriarchs. These orgs subvert the very structure of working class solidarity. They co-opt it. They leech. They render good movements up to the state to avoid...I'm lecturing. Suffice it to say I felt justified in gunning every one of them down. I saw lots of 'quest failed' things appear but my hand was righteous. And theirs was not. Elvii and NCR have honour, decency. LEgion and Omerta? pfft. Merely evidence that cockroaches also survive nuclear fire.

Looking forward to finding the Omerta boss and introducing him to the bad end of a barrel as well.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 25, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd been caught up in this _hilarious _iteration of a 50s sci fi tribute area (and I may mock, but I did laugh a lot when talking to the AI/docs). I sexed up a robot with my sensuose lips and felt wrong.



Ahh, Fisto!


----------



## moon (Feb 27, 2016)

I had a weird surreal online gaming experience today, was watching someone play ESO on Twitch and realised that earler I had been attacking a fort with the group he was in. So we chatted, I confirmed all his details ie server, console, campaign and the location on the map. Then I met him in the game, and began attacking a keep with him whilst simultaneously watching us do it on his Twitch broadcast.
Surreal..


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2016)

assasins creed brotherhood. Five or ten mins in and that might seem a short ti,e to have a break after but I got so wound up by this bollocks uplay account thing that I had to comply with or else no game and it insisted I had an account when I did not. Fuckin. I'll have a fattie and try again now its all sorted, borgia popery is a delicious time and the climbing was cool


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> assasins creed brotherhood. Five or ten mins in and that might seem a short ti,e to have a break after but I got so wound up by this bollocks uplay account thing that I had to comply with or else no game and it insisted I had an account when I did not. Fuckin. I'll have a fattie and try again now its all sorted, borgia popery is a delicious time and the climbing was cool



I don't feel the appeal of Ubisoft games tbh, but last time OH tried to play one and had to sign up to Uplay he got so frustrated that he didn't bother again and now boycotts Ubisoft on principle.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2016)

Epona said:


> I don't feel the appeal of Ubisoft games tbh, but last time OH tried to play one and had to sign up to Uplay he got so frustrated that he didn't bother again and now boycotts Ubisoft on principle.


I can see why. its a completely unecesary embuggerance. Still, once it was sorted AC: Brotherhood is fun.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 4, 2016)

II and Brotherhood are the best AC games by miles IMO. Its They've been getting worse ever since - I tried Syndicate because of the London setting but it's a shit game really.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2016)

I really hate it when you download software and it tries to take over. I don't even know what uplay is for and nor do I care. I was that close to getting a refund off Steam till it eventually played ball and the game is decent. But I spent the first ten mins seething and not bothering with the game except perfunctorily. Got into it after having a zoot and calming down but I was so annoyed. First world problems lol


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 5, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> someone on this thread recc'd crysis so I got that as I have been marshalling my p's with precision and cutting back on big spends so had a 20 note spare. It was only 15 quid.
> 
> I like it, visuals good and that glorious FPS combat sneaking etc.
> 
> After recent RPG's like New Vegas though the story is waffer thin. So far. Its just fun in a more hit here-go there sense. Some excellent guns so far, but again nothing nice like dear Annabelle from New Vegas, my fave missile launcher. I will keep at it cos it has an excellent combat mechanic and when I'm in the mood for being soldier it is good fun.



Youve summed it up perfectly I think. It is quite oldschool tbf - 2007 for PC - but then so am I. But yeah, story lol.

I'm getting to the end of the 2nd one now. I didn't like it at first, but it was much later, so quite a different feel coming straight off the back of the first. Settled in after the first chapter.

I'm quite soldiery at the mo. Going to get Killzone 2 and 3 today, should be about £5 all told for second hand at game. Last gen FTW!

Although I'm really thinking hard about a PS4 now No Man's Sky has a release date ... and it's my birthday in June, so it's like foretold or something.


----------



## moon (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm still playing The Elder Scrolls Online. PvP is amazing! This utube found video shows just how good it can be


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 8, 2016)

I've just started a new Sky Block (Minecraft). I've spent the last two days watching a new guy play it on YT, and I have NO IDEA the shit you could pull off! Curing zombie villagers to get villages, blacksmiths, trades etc... Automated redstone farms...   Some of us took our expensive redstone conduits for granted.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2016)

That Harvest Moon clone on the PC.  Stardew Valley.  

I need a bit of gentle fun in my life.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 12, 2016)

Finding Far Cry 4 properly addictive now.  It's not like me to want to play a game for more than an hour a day and multiple sessions.

I don't know how I'd find Far Cry Primeval TBH, coz a lot of this is about unlocking weapons at a satisfying pace.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 12, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Finding Far Cry 4 properly addictive now.  It's not like me to want to play a game for more than an hour a day and multiple sessions.
> 
> I don't know how I'd find Far Cry Primeval TBH, coz a lot of this is about unlocking weapons at a satisfying pace.


I've just finished Far Cry Primal. Although there's not the broad range of weapons that FC4 has, there's still ways to improve weapons and to get new and better ones. The beast taming skill is very useful, as it allows you to use animals in tactical situations. In many ways FC Primal is a continuation of FC3 and FC4 (I like to think of it as a pre-pre-pre-pre-pre-pre-prequel).


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 12, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> I've just finished Far Cry Primal. Although there's not the broad range of weapons that FC4 has, there's still ways to improve weapons and to get new and better ones. The beast taming skill is very useful, as it allows you to use animals in tactical situations. In many ways FC Primal is a continuation of FC3 and FC4 (I like to think of it as a pre-pre-pre-pre-pre-pre-prequel).



Might try it at some point then.  I've decided to make a big dent in the games I have rather than buy anything new for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 14, 2016)

Playing Crysis 2, never got round to playing it when it came out. Nice to have a good shooter to play.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2016)

not really got a feel for Assasins Creed Brotherhood yet and I do want to cos I can pretend to be Micheletto Corella, bloody right hand to Cesare Borgia etc

But I got sucked back into fallout and had some epic victories. Finished the mystery science theatre missions which is ace cos now I've got 'the nest' which has healing facilities and a really well stocked arms dealer of a desk.

Struggling to find the Legate and finish these Legion vermin once and for all. You'd think an icbm would be enough right? but no. Some cockroach survives. but not for long


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2016)

tommers said:


> That Harvest Moon clone on the PC.  Stardew Valley.
> 
> I need a bit of gentle fun in my life.




Still playing this.

My 6 year old son is still playing this.

I am playing this for my 6 year old son.

It's a great game.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 17, 2016)

Life Is Strange. Sort of like the tell tale games, but with the twist that rewinding time to change your choices and actions is a plot device and game mechanic. A bit emo, so far, but enjoying it overall. Got all episodes for £6 last week, on an Xbox live sale.


----------



## redchris (Mar 17, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Bloodborne - The Old Hunters.
> 
> Whisper it but I've started to get a bit bored of Fallout 4.



Fallout became very repetitive very quickly for me. 

I too am playing Bloodborne. First From Software game I've ever played and I'm blown away by it. It's genuinely unsettling and weird and the sender of achievement you get from your success is like nothing I've ever experienced playing a game before.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 17, 2016)

redchris said:


> Fallout became very repetitive very quickly for me.
> 
> I too am playing Bloodborne. First From Software game I've ever played and I'm blown away by it. It's genuinely unsettling and weird and the sender of achievement you get from your success is like nothing I've ever experienced playing a game before.



I ended up playing through on ng+ as well. It's great isn't it. Not what I thought I liked in a game at all - I don't usually like to repeat bits and hate frustrating bosses - but it just works somehow.

I'm taking a games break now but will probably get Dark Souls 3 when it comes out.


----------



## redchris (Mar 17, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I ended up playing through on ng+ as well. It's great isn't it. Not what I thought I liked in a game at all - I don't usually like to repeat bits and hate frustrating bosses - but it just works somehow.
> 
> I'm taking a games break now but will probably get Dark Souls 3 when it comes out.



Exactly. I ignored it when it came out cause I thought it wasn't my kind of thing. I only bought it cause a friend kept raving about it and I'm totally hooked now. Probably the most unique game I've ever played. I'm nowhere near NG+ though. Still struggling through my first play through. It's made me realise I'm not very good at playing games!


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2016)

redchris said:


> I too am playing Bloodborne. First From Software game I've ever played and I'm blown away by it. It's genuinely unsettling and weird and the sender of achievement you get from your success is like nothing I've ever experienced playing a game before.



The first time is always the best.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 17, 2016)

I've had so little time to play games recently I can see the Witcher 3 lasting me past Xmas


----------



## redchris (Mar 17, 2016)

tommers said:


> The first time is always the best.



Yea I'm starting to bore all my friends wittering on about how good it is so I'll stop now.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2016)

redchris said:


> Yea I'm starting to bore all my friends wittering on about how good it is so I'll stop now.



No, do it.  You need to spread the word!  Best games ever made.  Cannot wait for Dark Souls 3.  Enjoyed Bloodborne, enjoyed Dark Souls 2 but the best one for me was Dark Souls - cos it was the first one I played. 

Just bought Salt and Sanctuary, which is a 2D Dark Souls on the PS4.  It looks pretty brilliant so far, to be fair.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 17, 2016)

youtube.....in my new job though we will be putting up good videos.....and i will be editing. So they will be very good


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2016)

Played some more Salt &  Sanctuary. It really is 2D Dark Souls, to the point that I just found the Seeker's set (called something else obviously).  It's really good,  I like it a lot.  Nice skill tree to build up your character,  decent combat and the same great interlocking world design as in DS. 

It feels very familiar but that's a good thing.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 18, 2016)

tommers said:


> Still playing this.
> 
> My 6 year old son is still playing this.
> 
> ...


I've now got Stardew Valley, ostensibly to play with my daughter.  I'm slowly being sucked in. It's very charming.


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> I've now got this, ostensibly to play with my daughter.  I'm slowly being sucked in. It's very charming.



Yeah.  Before long you'll be mining copper ore for her so she can build a silo.  Mark my words.

I like that there are loads of things you can do.  Farm, mine, fish, be a rancher or just bumble about finding vegetables.  There's something very nice about building your farm up how  you want it.  No time limits, just stuff to find and make and do.

Don't forget to hoe the worms.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 20, 2016)

Saints Row 4. It's mindless fun and really, who needs cars when you can jump and fly everywhere?


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 20, 2016)

tommers said:


> Yeah.  Before long you'll be mining copper ore for her so she can build a silo.  Mark my words.
> 
> I like that there are loads of things you can do.  Farm, mine, fish, be a rancher or just bumble about finding vegetables.  There's something very nice about building your farm up how  you want it.  No time limits, just stuff to find and make and do.
> 
> Don't forget to hoe the worms.



Heh, we'll see.  I'm currently bimbling around mostly foraging and fishing, and giving gifts to townsfolk. Got rows of beans planted though.   Was finding the interface a bit annoying (i.e. wasd and mouse, rather than just mouse), but it uses the xbox 360 controller to good effect so that's sorted.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 21, 2016)

Battlefleet Gothic


Spaceships go boom, looking forward to the Orks coming out so I can shout WAAAGHH! at loud volumes.


----------



## YouSir (Mar 22, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Battlefleet Gothic
> 
> 
> Spaceships go boom, looking forward to the Orks coming out so I can shout WAAAGHH! at loud volumes.



Worth buying? Is it ridiculously and suitably big? Spaceships the size of 20 planets or whatever the latest in Imperial tech is?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 22, 2016)

YouSir said:


> Worth buying? Is it ridiculously and suitably big? Spaceships the size of 20 planets or whatever the latest in Imperial tech is?



Space feels huge, which is nice, its a 2d playing field but the ships feel fairly meaty, and go up to ludicrous size for battleships.

Check out some vids but I think its really worth a play, seems like the devs are massive fans of the universe.


----------



## moon (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm still playing The Elder Scrolls Online.. it's more of an experience than a game imo and PvP is really addictive so I'm having to ration my time in game.. sigh.. I didn't think I'd ever be interested in 'social gaming' but it really is great fun to go off on a virtual adventure with a group, working as a team etc.
I'm still quite low levelled but pretty good at ensnaring enemies with my bow ahead of stronger team members and have perfected setting up 3 siege weapons, then using them simultaneously whilst adding siege shields and repairing them at the same time.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 23, 2016)

Over the last couple of weeks I was playing Alien Isolation, I've now given up. It looks and sounds fantastic but it's got to the point where I just can't be bothered anymore - hide from the Alien, sneak around a corridor and then die. Repeat x 100.

I'd forgotten that I downloaded Rocket League. Just played a couple of games and wow what a buzz I got from scoring the winning goal with thirteen seconds to go 

Still playing Battlefield 4, it's now two and a half years since its release and it's still going strong. Forty five weapons with five service stars, not sure if I can do the rest before Battlefield 5 / 2016 is released but I'll try my best.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah, Stardew valley has sucked me in.  I now have chickens, as well as crops, and have got to level 45 in the mines.  My next priority is to get Marnie to like me enough to let me in her bedroom so I can retrieve an item of clothing left by another townsperson


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2016)

Ah.  I did wonder why you'd need to get in there.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 25, 2016)

Finding myself tempted to buy GTAV.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 25, 2016)

It should look great on your supermachine.   I find the GTA series hard because I'm not especially interested in driving, and find it hard to warm to the being a ruthless arsehole bit of the main character.  And that's before I get on to the shallowness of the open world thingy which makes Bethedesa's games look like War and Peace spread out over a huge map in comparison


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 25, 2016)

GTAIV was the first game I played when I got back into gaming in 08. I spent 3 solid weeks lost in it. The most modern game I'd played up until that point was Civ III, and before that various original Playstation games back around 1997-1999. 

I loved GTA IV, but I hadn't played any other GTA game apart from the original*, so I had no preconceptions. Indeed I'd played no modern games at all. 

There were parts I found frustrating, but I was just in awe at what was possible, and the scope of it seemed amazing to me. 

After GTA IV I went to Saints Row 2 and really didn't like it in comparison. But I realise that's all just because of GTA IV marking my return to gaming, and my lack of any other experience or context at the time. SR IV is one of my favourite games ever for the vast amount of fun I had, and I far prefer it to GTA IV now.

There's plenty that would no doubt frustrate me about GTA V, but it's a very beautiful game and I'm sure I'd enjoy losing myself in it. Having no preconceptions meant I was quite happy with the way GTA IV guided me from mission to mission, while letting me fuck it off and go bowling or to play pool. I didn't mind that every building was just a facade. I bet that would bother me now, though. I was watching a stream and thinking, "I'd want to go and try to break into that house..." realising that the game won't let you do that. It'd be great if you could! But, it looks bigger and more involved than GTA IV, and I bet there are a few mods now that would make it even more interesting. 

idk, it's discounted on steam atm, but I'm not sure whether to take the plunge. Maybe. 

*No GTA game will be able to replicate the sheer joy from the first one of triggering a berserk mode by mowing down an entire line of Hare Krishnas.


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2016)

It's the best game I've ever played VP. I absolutely loved it. One of the few open world games that I kept playing long after I'd completed the main story.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 25, 2016)

I want a game like Fallout 4 but with no shooting, I'm terrible at it 
Only got through Mass Effect 3 cos of Story Mode


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2016)

Also, this:


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Mar 26, 2016)

I found Wolfenstein : The New Order Occupied edition in a local GAME for the massive price of £2.99  
Lot's of little touches - the character looks like the face in the damage window of Doom and I'm playing it on "I'm Death Incarnate" hardness. Nice diversion before going back to the 115+ hours of my first foray into Dragon Age Inquisition.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 26, 2016)

GTA V... again, XbOne. Anyone else play? team up for a heist?


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 31, 2016)

Just bought the Witcher 3 and really enjoying. Loving the fact the side quests take literally hours to do (5+ hours on the Bloody Baron one).
Hopefully should tie me over until June.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 31, 2016)

It's slightly ridiculous that I bought TW3 in the last Steam sale, but have leapfrogged over it and have just bought GTAV and am playing that first. 

Anyway, really enjoying GTAV. A huge improvement over IV, which I enjoyed well enough already. Dialogue and acting is superb. Currently dealing with the aftermath of Trevor finding Michael.

Train tunnels are ideal to wait out a 4 star cop rating


----------



## Epona (Mar 31, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> Just bought the Witcher 3 and really enjoying. Loving the fact the side quests take literally hours to do (5+ hours on the Bloody Baron one).
> Hopefully should tie me over until June.



Oh that is a long quest!  I really like that a lot of the quests are very involved.  That whole story weaves in and out of the game for a while, which I quite like (although the subject matter is really quite dark).


----------



## BassJunkie (Mar 31, 2016)

I've been playing Broforce
as it was this month's 'free' download on the PS4.  It's fantastic '8 bit feel' fun.  Reminds me of playing Commando on the Spectrum.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 3, 2016)

Doom Closed beta this weekend; it's online multiplayer which isn't my thing but it's certainly "Doom" enough to whet my appetite for the campaign.


----------



## stdP (Apr 4, 2016)

Been away but been playing a lot of Factorio as it's laptop-friendly and has a bewildering array of mods available and finally had its release on steam not too long ago... been working on my current factory for nearly two weeks. Now whenever I close my eyes I see a maddeningly complex array of conveyor belts, robot arms, furnaces and train tracks and wonder how I got there. Main bus looks like an explosion in a spaghetti factory that a B&Q threw up on.

Playing vanilla at the moment but the next factory will be using Bob's Mods but with the biters on "deathworld" difficulty; I want to try my hand at creating a train-based xenocidal wall o' pollution-spewing trundling doom.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 4, 2016)

Still playing GTAV. Or rather, playing the editor


----------



## moon (Apr 5, 2016)

Elder Scrolls Online, you know you are addicted to a game when you stay awake at night thinking about it and then dream about it..


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 8, 2016)

Killing Floor 2 had a massive update last night.  It now has a PvP mode and some of the sharpshooter weapons.

It's crossbow time


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 14, 2016)

Beat hunie pop  

It was a mildly interesting take on mixing the dating sim genre  with the match three tile sliding genre

admittedly  as  the difficultly started to creep up I ended up just hacking game memory to boost my points for easy wins.  

Currently downloading dark souls III

I love the idea  of the from software games.  I love the lore of the games.  I have watched lets plays of DS1  DS2 and Bloodborne.

I expect to suuuuuuuuuuuck.	  but i do want to try at least once.


----------



## redchris (Apr 14, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Beat hunie pop
> 
> It was a mildly interesting take on mixing the dating sim genre  with the match three tile sliding genre
> 
> ...



I'm new to from Software games having picked up Bloodborne only a month ago. I fell in love with that game like no other and will continue to play it for years to come I think.  I've now started on Dark Souls 3 and wow is it tough.  Harder than BB I think.  More complex and far more to take in. As long as you approach it with the attitude that you don't mind dying you'll be fine.  Most games are cakewalks these days and people don't like it when they die.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 14, 2016)

redchris said:


> ...As long as you approach it with the attitude that you don't mind dying you'll be fine.  Most games are cakewalks these days and people don't like it when they die.



Sounds like Alien Isolation - I'm only on mission five and am alternately spending hours hiding in cupboards or being eaten. Lots. But it is so much more satisfying when you finally creep down a corridor to temporary safety


----------



## redchris (Apr 14, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Sounds like Alien Isolation - I'm only on mission five and am alternately spending hours hiding in cupboards or being eaten. Lots. But it is so much more satisfying when you finally creep down a corridor to temporary safety


 That's the point, isn't it. The greater the difficulty, the greater the satisfaction when you succeed. I've not felt joy like it from playing a video game when I down a boss who's been giving me trouble.  I am literally shaking and then punching the air like I scored the winner in a cup final


----------



## redchris (Apr 14, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Sounds like Alien Isolation - I'm only on mission five and am alternately spending hours hiding in cupboards or being eaten. Lots. But it is so much more satisfying when you finally creep down a corridor to temporary safety



Did you read the review of the guy playing Alien Isolation on a VR headset?  Imagine that?! I think I'd have a heart attack.

"And yes, it's as cool as it sounds. But it's not exactly _fun_."  Haha


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 14, 2016)

redchris said:


> Did you read the review of the guy playing Alien Isolation on a VR headset?  Imagine that?! I think I'd have a heart attack.
> 
> "And yes, it's as cool as it sounds. But it's not exactly _fun_."  Haha



I play it with headphones in low light at night. I don't think I'd see dawn if it was VR


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 15, 2016)

Turns out ds3 plays  like  a power-point presentation  on gutin gud  on my PC

downloading  DS1  to hone my skills


At least  here I know my  lore.   large it up with sun-bro and onion-bro.  touch the fluffy.  and  put all my humanity into the  the white lady  because ....  i watch way too much monster musume


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 16, 2016)

got ds1  playing


fuck me yeah

i need to git gud


however

it's not arbitrary dificulty.  it is simply  my  unfimiliarity with the vontrols  and patarns.

it's not unfair


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 16, 2016)

wven with cheats.   havel pounded me gud

went to retrive souls.   accidentally  targeted wrong foe and walked off ledge


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm not playing much at all at the moment beyond EVE Online a few times a week. Nothing else is really holding my attention or making me feel like I'm actually achieving something beyond wasting time I could be using for other things. Tried opening CK2 last week, but not feeling any desire to go back to the saved game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 17, 2016)

There are no games if there is no No Man's Sky.

*stares at calendar, despondently*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 20, 2016)

Playing drunk souls...   

Now about to play some mario kart.


----------



## Tom A (Apr 21, 2016)

These past two months I have been mainly playing XCOM: Enemy Unknown and the Enemy Within expansion pack. Frightfully addictive.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 21, 2016)

dead souls 1 and red dead redemptoin at the moment, spent all day playing dark souls yesterday and got much further than i have done before but was starting to get frustrated with it, until later this eve


----------



## Supine (Apr 21, 2016)

Just got offered a dev position test playing GTA6...

Not really 

Getting re-united with my PS4 next month after a year away from games. Just trying to decide which game to buy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 22, 2016)

If you can call it playing (which you can't), then Space Engine.

It crashes a bit, because I push it hard, but other than that it's quite lovely. Lots to see.

Like this:


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 22, 2016)

clash of clans.
it's getting boring post level 100


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2016)

for some reason Orcs Must Die! my go-to drunk arcadey funtime game has greyed out and won't play. I was well annoyed by it last night. I feel a strongly worded email to steam coming on. At least gimme my money back if the games fucked


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2016)

Taking a break from video gaming...but looking forward to going back to The Division!


.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 1, 2016)

Tucked back into Doorkickers last couple of days, it's fairly good.

I'm shite at it mind, cannot into tactical ops planning.


----------



## FNG (May 1, 2016)

Sorcerer king, Derek Paxton lead designer of fall from heaven comes up with the goods in this sequel of sorts to fallen enchantress set 200 of years after the socerer king vasselised the rest of the world you rise to stop him destroying the magic monoliths that will see him ascend to god old and wipe out all life.
 the tbs battles are rewarding with a good selection of different special abilities especially if you enchant enemy units to join your cause,an odd but enjoyable albeit cheesy design decision is the choose your own adventure inn and warlock cave encounters


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 1, 2016)

Gone back to my dorf save in DA:I. I wanted to properly flex my screenshot muscles again, because I haven't done for a while. 

Forgot what difficulty setting I'd got it on. Thought I must have bumped it down to normal; checked, it's on nightmare  That's what happens when you use mods to give you late game armours from the get-go.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 1, 2016)

Taken a break from gaming at the mo but getting back into The Division next week!


.


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Taken a break from gaming at the mo but getting back into The Division next week!
> 
> 
> .


You said exactly the same thing a week ago.  

Are you ok?


----------



## albionism (May 2, 2016)

Rocket League...Anyone else here playing?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 2, 2016)

albionism said:


> Rocket League...Anyone else here playing?



I've got it and give it a go from time to time. I can't really get the hang of it though tbh - I'm still just charging round wildly and I'm sure there's more to it than that.


----------



## albionism (May 2, 2016)

hahaha...do you play with a keyboard? It is a bit difficult at first.
I developed repetitive strain injury i'm sure, from  hour after hour 
of violently pushing down on the "W" key for speed.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2016)

tommers said:


> You said exactly the same thing a week ago.
> 
> Are you ok?



after that much Division  probably not.


----------



## Bajie (May 5, 2016)

Started Fallout 3 this week, nothing like wandering around with tactical nuclear weapons for relaxation.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 5, 2016)

tommers said:


> You said exactly the same thing a week ago.
> 
> Are you ok?



Yeah I just didn't go back but did this week...then got distracted by Tropica 5![emoji41]


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 5, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> after that much Division  probably not.



[emoji23]

I can't see a car now without having the urge to run up to it and use it as cover...


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I just didn't go back but did this week...then got distracted by Tropica 5![emoji41]



any good?  I think I got it in a bundle the other day


----------



## Yata (May 6, 2016)

Overwatch is in open beta till the 9th been playing that a bit its like a TF2 worth a go if youre into those kind of games think ill wait for it to be a tenner on ebay myself


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2016)

tommers said:


> any good?  I think I got it in a bundle the other day



It was fun for a day, then I got tired of the silly loss issue...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2016)

Yata said:


> Overwatch is in open beta till the 9th been playing that a bit its like a TF2 worth a go if youre into those kind of games think ill wait for it to be a tenner on ebay myself



Played the beta but didn't think much of it...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 11, 2016)

Uninstalled TESO, re-installed LA Noire.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2016)

I've returned recently to Gauntlet, four player online is GREAT fun! 


.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2016)

I've not been able to pick up a pad for a few months and I still have shed loads of the Witcher to play


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2016)

gone back to hitman absolution but doing the contracts bit which i had'nt discovered the first time.

Think im going to go and get a copy of dragon age inquistion tomorrow when i got to cex , need something to take me to end of july when all being good il be building my new pc


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 14, 2016)

DOOM!


----------



## moon (May 19, 2016)

I'm still playing ESO, but now that I'm veteran level am taking it slowly, still doing PVP.. luv it! and have only just started crafting  I basically levelled in Cyrodiil so am doing low level quests in PVE but getting hardly any xp.. finished the Mages and Fighters guild quests but am not venturing into a dungeon again for a while (too scary) so am not levelling Undaunted. 
Still a really good game, I tried to replay DA:I and ME3 recently but I'm amazed how bad they look and play compared to ESO.. something I never expected.
I'm also mostly solo playing apart from guild events as the social gaming side of things gets to be a bit much after a while.
Looking forward to Dark Brotherhood.
I've leveled my Bow skill line and 2handed and have restricted myself to using limited skills that work well together, I'm still underpowered compared to more experienced players so like to run with a group in PVP.. PVE is really easy in comparison.. I just need to have some new armour and weapons crafted for me as I'm still wearing level 40 Marksman and Vicious Death (I have 5 bits mwahahah) but they are lacking now.


----------



## redchris (May 20, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> DOOM!



How are you enjoying it?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 20, 2016)

redchris said:


> How are you enjoying it?


I'm loving it - At most I get to play for an hour or two so the frenetic charging in and out of combat is perfectly suited. The enemy updates work, the setting looks like DOOM3 BFG given a 4K makeover and it runs consistently smoothly at 60fps with everything on Ultra. 

I like the addition of FPS platforming and melee - the glory kills will have you chuckling over and also serve to keep the intensity of combat flowing. 

There are loads of secrets and whilst I have worked most of the ones I have come across (only 5 missions in) it has been engaging enough to go back again and again to find the ones I missed. Put simply it's gloriously, ridiculously gory (without being scary) FUN.

For those looking for a plot (as opposed to Wolfenstein:New Order which actually surprised me at times) it will probably be a disappointment but as a reboot it feels much more like the original Doom/Doom 2 than Doom 3 did and so far it is hitting all the right nostalgia buttons for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 20, 2016)

Been playing a bit of Stellaris. I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## bi0boy (May 20, 2016)

I'm playing The U75 14 Player Ultrascrabble Game on the urban75 general forum


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 20, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I'm playing The U75 14 Player Ultrascrabble Game on the urban75 general forum



How did I miss this?


----------



## Jackobi (May 20, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Been playing a bit of Stellaris. I have no idea what I'm doing.



I started a game last night but haven't progressed very far yet as I've been working through the tutorials. It looks promising so far, like Crusader Kings II in space. I found loads of mods already so will no doubt be adding some of those later once I discover the flaws in gameplay. 

SKYMODS | Stellaris Mods Catalogue


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2016)

just got  doom



also SENRAN KAGURA SHINOVI VERSUS	don't judge me


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 1, 2016)

The Witcher 3: Blood and Wine. Love it - just dipped into it really and it looks like there's loads in it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2016)

Jackobi said:


> I started a game last night but haven't progressed very far yet as I've been working through the tutorials. It looks promising so far, like Crusader Kings II in space. I found loads of mods already so will no doubt be adding some of those later once I discover the flaws in gameplay.
> 
> SKYMODS | Stellaris Mods Catalogue



I only have a couple of mods so far. A soundtrack mod, flag emblems and colours, and one that adds cute cat names in the name lists 

I have simple needs.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 15, 2016)

Back playing The Last Of Us (PS4).  Enjoying it ever since it turned more from stealth into a kill 'em all sorta game, but still a bit dispirited about the length.  Thought I must be near the end, then discovered I'm probably less than halfway through.  Modern games = too long!


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2016)

Playing Steamworld Heist.  I like it.

It's not as good as Steamworld Dig, in fact it's a completely different game, and bits of it feel decidedly unfinished - but it's quite a fun thing to do to pass the time.


----------



## 8den (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm away from home and tv is s bit rubbish so I'm finally playing  Xcom enemy unknown on the iPad. I knew it was going to be bloody addictive I could hold out no more.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 19, 2016)

Killing Floor2 as they've finally given us the ability to play as sharpshooters. The crossbow still seems weak though


----------



## moon (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm still playing ESO but not as much now that I know how to play it.. sort of, plus they removed Vet ranks so I no longer have to play most of the PvE content 
I'm running with a crew in Azuras Star, all of whom seem to want to be Emperor so it will be interesting to see what the score is when the campaign ends.
I'm loving scouting out stealth enemy players using a skill on my bow which detects them and stops them from hiding again. Plus using my spear to knock enemies of our keep walls... so much fun.. 
I've nearly levelled enchanting and am now selling glyphs and runes for much gold (Kuta's and purple glyphs of poison resist at the moment) which is funding my shopping habits at guild stores.

Last night I fired up my Xbox 360 and tried to play Kingdoms of Amalur but the Xbox controller is terrible compared to the PS4's so stopped playing. I may pick up the Witcher 3 again soon.
As a side note I found this blog post from a guy who started the gaming industry in the UK, and how it almost died because of piracy
Bruce Everiss: Bruce Everiss in the video game industry #2


----------



## moon (Jul 12, 2016)

Replaying Dragon Age Inquisition, and have just ordered Red Dead Redemption


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2016)

Finally driven to buy Crypt of the Necrodancer (on iOS) after seeing one too many five star reviews. 

It is fucking tremendous


----------



## Enviro (Jul 12, 2016)

Geometry Wars as a bit of light relief from Binding of Isaac Rebirth.

Also The Talos Principle. I think I've done most of the easier puzzles and am at the "everything is frustratingly taxing" stage


----------



## redchris (Jul 13, 2016)

Having put in over 700 hours with Destiny I got totally bored of it and switched it off for 5 months.  Having gone back to it in the past couple of weeks I am really enjoying it again.  I'm just playing for fun and couldn't care less about chasing all of the meaningless stuff that lures people in like the new year 2 MOT they've just announced.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 13, 2016)

redchris said:


> Having put in over 700 hours with Destiny I got totally bored of it and switched it off for 5 months.  Having gone back to it in the past couple of weeks I am really enjoying it again.  I'm just playing for fun and couldn't care less about chasing all of the stuff meaningless stuff that lures people in like the new year 2 MOT they've just announced.



I bet you can handle it, and you could quit anytime


----------



## redchris (Jul 13, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> I bet you can handle it, and you could quit anytime


haha.  yeah of course I can, I've got it under control.


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2016)

Just bought Necropolis.  Not sure what I think of it yet, have a feeling it will get better the better I get.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2016)

anyone know what the killingest most bloodthirsty free game on Android is?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2016)

moon said:


> Replaying Dragon Age Inquisition, and have just ordered Red Dead Redemption



RDR's great. Don't read anything about it before you play it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2016)

I've fallen down the rabbit hole that is making custom content for The Sims


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> anyone know what the killingest most bloodthirsty free game on Android is?



Pokemon Go?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Pokemon Go?


I think that will be the end of us. it will transmit some sort of virus to our brains. Apocalypse within the year.


----------



## BandWagon (Jul 13, 2016)

I bought Portal 2 while I wait for the new Season in Diablo. Not bad, a bit uneven, too many metal walkways, some of the puzzles were really easy, some I needed hints for. I've got to section 6 so far but got bored with the bouncy gel. Quite amusing in places, Wheatley and the other one are funny.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2016)

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2016)

It also has the majesty of Cave Johnson

You will know when the test begins.


----------



## Chz (Jul 14, 2016)

I had only _just_ finished putting untold hours into Witcher 3 and then the bloody expansion comes out. 

Do you think Bethesda have learned anything from it for their next Elder Scrolls game? I mean, if CRPGs are your thing this is obviously the greatest game of all time. Easily. It should be game of the year for 2015 _and _2016.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2016)

Playing through the great unchartered remaster, on to number two and it's been great fun so far!


.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 21, 2016)

Rocket League.

After playing it a couple of times it just didn't click with me. I tried it again at the start of this week and now I can't stop playing.

I'm never going to be the greatest at this game but it's so much fun even my friend who's staying with me is having a blast with it and she hates games


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2016)

Neverwinter on PS4, bit choppy in places framerate wise but pretty decent in single player and great fun with a group of friends! It being freemium is a nice low barrier to entry too.


.


----------



## moon (Jul 27, 2016)

Loads of ESO people are playing Neverwinter, I tried it but couldn't get used to the graphics etc..
It may be free but I've seen bundles selling for £80 and a Griffon mount is £25


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 27, 2016)

red alert 2


----------



## magneze (Jul 28, 2016)

Ballistic Overkill, it's an early access multiplayer FPS. Lots of fun, good maps, excellent gameplay. You really need a keyboard + mouse though otherwise you'll get your arse handed to you.


----------



## golightly (Jul 28, 2016)

Playing Psychonauts again. One of my all time favourites. There's a kickstarter for Psychonauts 2 apparently.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 28, 2016)

Modding for The Sims 4


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2016)

Playing some  bearer seek seek lest


----------



## Yetman (Jul 29, 2016)

I want We Happy Few but it's not coming out of PS4 for the time being


----------



## moon (Jul 29, 2016)

I changed my ESO home campaign to Thornblade.. it's so much better with massive battlefield fights etc.
I'm now at around 245 Champion points and a Captain in the alliance war.
Here is our guild video  made by my guildmaster.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2016)

Yetman said:


> I want We Happy Few but it's not coming out of PS4 for the time being


It's still in early access.  There is a lot of stuff to fix.


----------



## 8den (Jul 29, 2016)

Getting slaughtered on return to Wolfenstein. Then I noticed I was on the 2nd hardest difficulty level. So I switched down to just above "dont hurt me daddy". Not much of difference.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 29, 2016)

BandWagon said:


> I bought Portal 2 while I wait for the new Season in Diablo. Not bad, a bit uneven, too many metal walkways, some of the puzzles were really easy, some I needed hints for. I've got to section 6 so far but got bored with the bouncy gel. Quite amusing in places, Wheatley and the other one are funny.



I hadn't played the xbox for 6 or 7 years, but I got Portal 2 a couple of days ago, because I heard it was quite difficult. I did enjoy it but I finished it in a day.


----------



## BandWagon (Jul 29, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> I hadn't played the xbox for 6 or 7 years, but I got Portal 2 a couple of days ago, because I heard it was quite difficult. I did enjoy it but I finished it in a day.


You are the expert game player of the world....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2016)

The difficulty of portal really is a specific type of spacial reasoning.  If you have a knack for it  the difficulty of the game is radically different.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 30, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> The difficulty of portal really is a specific type of spacial reasoning.  If you have a knack for it  the difficulty of the game is radically different.


I found a couple of levels difficult, but the vast majority seemed pretty straight forward, and the ones I did find difficult took no more than 20 or 30 mins to overcome.
I do wish someone would release a bigger version of 'The Room', for the PC.


----------



## Supine (Jul 31, 2016)

Just started Fallout 4. Loving it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> I found a couple of levels difficult, but the vast majority seemed pretty straight forward, and the ones I did find difficult took no more than 20 or 30 mins to overcome.
> I do wish someone would release a bigger version of 'The Room', for the PC.



Try playing the co-op with someone else  but  without  explaining what to do.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 31, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Try playing the co-op with someone else  but  without  explaining what to do.


I don't have a 'gold' xbox live account, so I'm kinda stumped, but I would love to try.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2016)

Ah...  sorry didn't realise you weren't part of the PC gaming master race.  

It's an interesting experience.  Unfortunately the first time i played co-op  i  just took over.  i'm playing it co-op again  and  trying  to  take it easy.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 31, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Ah...  sorry didn't realise you weren't part of the PC gaming master race.
> 
> It's an interesting experience.  Unfortunately the first time i played co-op  i  just took over.  i'm playing it co-op again  and  trying  to  take it easy.


I used to be master of the master race  But I had to give it up, as I became a bit OCD about it, and was spending days on end playing things to get to the top of leaderboards. I was world champion on a couple of the Need for speed games at one time


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2016)

moon said:


> Loads of ESO people are playing Neverwinter, I tried it but couldn't get used to the graphics etc..
> It may be free but I've seen bundles selling for £80 and a Griffon mount is £25



Yeah everyone I know that played ESO has given up on it for NW. The graphics are nicer imo but the framerate isn't as good.


.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah everyone I know that played ESO has given up on it for NW. The graphics are nicer imo but the framerate isn't as good.
> 
> 
> .


I am going to tell you to fuck off every time you do that from now on.

FUCK OFF.

Sent from my shitty laptop


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2016)

Tales of Wuxia.

It's amazing.  Chinese RPG, fan translated.  So far I almost got killed by 2 chickens, been playing whack a mole to get metal and have just signed up with my first martial arts master in a kind of cutesy cartoon sequence completely different to the rest of the game.


----------



## 8den (Aug 1, 2016)

Got my team slaughtered on an XCOM EW mission 



Spoiler



against my first zombie EW fuck me they're brutal took my first mech modified troops completely.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 7, 2016)

I've been playing Viscera Cleanup Detail.

All those first person shooters where you have to blast aliens in a lab gone wrong or whatever? Well that, but afterwards, with a mop and bucket.

It's not the greatest ever game but it's quite satisfying. At least cleaning up my house has a kind of competitive element to it now.


----------



## 8den (Aug 7, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I've been playing Viscera Cleanup Detail.
> 
> All those first person shooters where you have to blast aliens in a lab gone wrong or whatever? Well that, but afterwards, with a mop and bucket.
> 
> It's not the greatest ever game but it's quite satisfying. At least cleaning up my house has a kind of competitive element to it now.



Do you fancy multiplayer? My kitchen needs doing...


----------



## mauvais (Aug 7, 2016)

Not unless your kitchen is full of dismembered body parts and spent ammunition.


----------



## 8den (Aug 7, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Not unless your kitchen is full of dismembered body parts and spent ammunition.



It is Sunday morning.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I am going to tell you to fuck off every time you do that from now on.
> 
> FUCK OFF.
> 
> Sent from my shitty laptop



Eh?


.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Eh?
> 
> 
> .


FUCK OFF


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> FUCK OFF



Eh?


.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 20, 2016)

Leap of Fate - tremendous little indie dual stick roguelite room clearing battle mage effort.


----------



## moon (Aug 30, 2016)

I have too many games on the go at the moment and have been trying to time manage them but usually end up back in the Elder Scrolls Online which I've been playing since February, the best £11 I've ever spent 
I need to make time for
No Man's Sky
Deus ex- Mankind Divided
Red Dead Redemption
and a replay of Dragon Age Inquisition
Where is Epona ? She could have warned me that ESO amd MMO's in general are really addictive lol
Over the weekend we (Daggerfall Covenant) crowned an emperor in the Thornblade campaign, one of the most thrilling, hectic and crazy campagns I've played in, I got a stunning Hist Gua mount and the new Dark Shaman outfit so was basically showing these off.. lol


----------



## captainmission (Aug 30, 2016)

I played ESO recently - having 50 bars to level up and go ding make it quite addictive. But I found the world design rather artless and rushed and it had the worst approach to story telling in an MMO- making ever kill ten rats quest fully voice acted.


----------



## moon (Aug 30, 2016)

I rarely PVE in ESO as its totally boring, the main quest is ok and apparently some of the DLC is good, but I  only PVE to get skill points and never even bother to listen to what the chatacters say.. Its a shame as they put a lot of effort into making the quests semi-interesting but the delivery in terms of the voice acting and character design is so lacklustre.

I started PVP in Cyrodiil at level 10 in February and have been there ever since (now CP300), I think they are bringing in some new features such as dueling, battlefields and they already added alliance towns. But I'm happy just running with a well co-ordnated group and sieging..


----------



## 8den (Sep 1, 2016)

Okay So I'm working away from Home at the present and have my PS4 with me. It means 2hours of solid gaming (rock n roll!) a night. 

Do people have recommendations for good Ps4 games. Dont mind if they're old. 

I like Fallout4, Last of US, Dishonoured, X-com 

(dislike fantasy rpg, and can't play networked games due to shitty wifi)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2016)

I've just started the division ( well about 16 hours into it now ) am really enjoying it so id recommend that, also Uncharted 4 is pretty spectacular then there's the new deus ex , which as soon as I've completed uncharted I'm going straight up to trade it in for


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2016)

ah just seen your bit about wifi, scrap the division then as its online all the time..


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 3, 2016)

8den said:


> Okay So I'm working away from Home at the present and have my PS4 with me. It means 2hours of solid gaming (rock n roll!) a night.
> 
> Do people have recommendations for good Ps4 games. Dont mind if they're old.
> 
> ...


Another vote for Uncharted 4, same dev team as Last of Us, nuff said


----------



## 8den (Sep 3, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> Another vote for Uncharted 4, same dev team as Last of Us, nuff said



Is uncharted that Nathan Drake thing?


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 3, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## 8den (Sep 3, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> Yup.



I've got the collection (1-3) and played about 5 minutes and thought it was INSANELY cheesy and a bit off putting. Like a Lara Croft rip off.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2016)

Played through FTL again this afternoon. Still an insanely brilliant game.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## moon (Sep 4, 2016)

I made it to Master Enchanter in ESO today whoo Hoo.. It only took 6 months...!?? I managed to enchant all my armour, jewellery and weapons to maximum gold standard and can now start selling glyphs.
I hope they sell as I need the gold to make a new set of armour which requires around 1000 rare leathers...sigh..
I also spent some time in the Imperial Sewers with my guild...it's totally crazy in there, a mixture of pve and PVP. With both monsters and other players running around trying to secure districts.
I also respec'd my skills so that my soul explodes if my health drops below 20%, which is interesting to say the least.


----------



## moon (Sep 20, 2016)

Is there a Final Fantasy XV thread? I cant find it..
Anywhere here is the latest trailer, I LOVE the Japanese voice acting, would even consider getting the Japan version and having subtitles..


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 21, 2016)

Bioshock remastered.  It's, erm, Bioshock, with prettier graphics.  Works for me, as I'd forgotten how good Bioshock was.


----------



## magneze (Sep 21, 2016)

Rocket League. Ping me on Steam if you fancy a game.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Sep 21, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> Bioshock remastered.  It's, erm, Bioshock, with prettier graphics.  Works for me, as I'd forgotten how good Bioshock was.


Steam are giving the upgrade away free 

Registered my old copy of Bioshock 2 and bing! there it was.

My copy of Bioshock on the other hand didn't even have a CD key  and linking in steam to the location on my HDD didn't work. So I had to buy a Steam copy (for a massive £4.25  ). If I didn't have enough to play do in my life at the moment...


----------



## moon (Sep 23, 2016)

The other day someone in ESO commented that by character looked both Breton and Redguard which was a bit perplexing, but I must admit that she looks nothing like any Redguard I've seen in the game.
Then I remembered that when I started the game I thought I was creating a Breton but in the character selection screen it said she was a Redguard.
Now I am wondering if I managed to glitch the game and create some sort of hybrid character..


----------



## Dandred (Sep 23, 2016)

Call of Duty Black Ops III. Fuck me this is mental. I must be getting old as I've had to put the difficulty down to hardened and I am still struggling. In the past enemies just came from the front 90 degrees, with this they are everywhere and I'm dead after taking a hit or two.....


----------



## moon (Oct 6, 2016)

I am feeling sad, the person I've been playing ESO with for the past few months is leaving the game due to the start of a professional sports season, he did warn me of this 3 weeks ago but I didnt realise it would have such a big impact.
I didnt know that you could form such a strong bond with the person you play with. Apparently this is called 'ESO love' lol

When I met him he was playing as a female and his profile picture was female too so I thought him a girl/woman. I had just joined a new campaign, having left my guilds PVP campaign due to nasty in fighting amongst the people at the top, I was happy to play solo in this brand new (to me) campaign and it was a blast 
About a week into it someone added me to a group and I accepted, they met me at the the front of the castle, bowed and said hello.
That was how it began.

We went on to play together, she (i didnt know it was a he) was a much better player than me but they gave me the freedom to get better by myself and make mistakes, sometimes I would work for hours to improve my technique so I could show them that I was no longer making the same mistake.
It was good.
Then they became Emperor in that campaign, that was an amazing weekend! People were talking about it in text chat saying 'Good she got it!' etc there was a party atmostphere in Cyrodiil, I will NEVER EVER forget how amazing that weekend was.

Then they revealed to me who they really were, male and erm I can't say any more than that...
It took a while to adjust, and during that time he would take the whole map for me (as in every castle and resource was owned by our faction) staying up all night and telling me to look at the map in the morning before I went to work.
It was wonderful and I felt like the queen of Cyrodiil lol
Then he would tell me to look in another campaign... I found that he had turned the map for me there too, it went on and on.. 
He went for Emperor in another campaign but stopped playing when he reached the number 2 spot allowing someone else to take Emperor instead... he did that a lot.
He showed me where to farm materials to upgrade my gear and gave me some tips for creating a successful campaign, it was his birthday recently and he gave me presents that would have taken him hrs and hrs to make.. (I should have been giving him the present)

Now he has gone :'(

People think gaming is just about killing things but its not. It is much deeper than that, I cant even express in words how good it was to play with him, we didn't need to communicate we just knew what the other person was doing, going to do, wanted us to do. It was amazing!

That is just a part of our story and I wanted to share it here as testimony of how good gaming can be, and also so I can look back on it in the future with a smile and quite possibly a tear in my eye..


----------



## stdP (Oct 6, 2016)

I'd bought it months ago, played a few rounds and not really got into it. But I pulled out Big Pharma the other night and have been finding it unputdownable.

It's basically a sort of factory-sim-cum-puzzler, you get randomly generated ingredients with certain properties and you have to massage those properties (and combine with others) to make the best most economical drugs possible.

Last night I managed to make a fortune by accidentally inventing a painkiller that also caused headaches, earning me a fortune. You can also create such dubious merits such as carcinogenic cancer vaccines. Yay RNG routlette! 



tommers said:


> Played through FTL again this afternoon. Still an insanely brilliant game.



Fuck yes. Deceptively simple setup with really deep gameplay and utterly brilliant chiptuney music.


----------



## yield (Oct 7, 2016)

Xcom 2 on ps4. It starts much harder than Enemy Unknown even on veteran. Won't say too much unless I spoil it. 

Battle scanners and flashbang grenades are invaluable. Gonna be ages before I can face Ironman.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 8, 2016)

Not Bioshock remastered - the update to "fix" some issues has rendered it unplayable due to freezes/crashes  (((borked game)))


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 11, 2016)

yield said:


> Xcom 2 on ps4. It starts much harder than Enemy Unknown even on veteran. Won't say too much unless I spoil it.
> 
> Battle scanners and flashbang grenades are invaluable. Gonna be ages before I can face Ironman.


XCOM 2 is one of my favourite recent games , not been gaming for a while as I had to sell my last PC so I could relocate but I've just now built a new PC and got a gtx 1080 coming , can't wait to get back  into it , new deus ex I think for me


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 15, 2016)

Back playing GTA5 after reading how to progress the story.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Back playing GTA5 after reading how to progress the story.


I do that from the start with most games.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 15, 2016)

just re-installing GTA V myself now , just to see how far i can push the new GFX Card


----------



## 8den (Oct 15, 2016)

Just finished all dishonored DLA and started the Last of US Remastered on the PS4. Wow. I mean I remembered it was amazing, but yeah, wow.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 16, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I do that from the start with most games.



??

It's not obvious at some points in GTA5 where you need to go to move the story on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> ??
> 
> It's not obvious at some points in GTA5 where you need to go to move the story on.


Which is why I play on walkthrough


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 16, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Which is why I play on walkthrough



I try not to if I can help it, but sometimes you get properly stuck...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I try not to if I can help it, but sometimes you get properly stuck...


I'd rather they'd just get through the story bit and just tell me who to kill.


----------



## Hurin85 (Oct 16, 2016)

P.c. - League of legends


----------



## Hurin85 (Oct 16, 2016)

Warhammer Total War !!! kill them all


----------



## Hurin85 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hearthstone


----------



## Hurin85 (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh and best bit ff7 and 9 on my mobile phone best thing ever.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2016)

had a long rinse on dishonored last night, new game. Still good fun. And steam gave me bioshock remastered for free so I shall be on that in a bit


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have downloaded but not started Deus Ex Mankind divided ( £22.99 off CD keys ) so I will getting into that tonight, but also been giving Doom , Mafia 3 and Quantum break a bash in the last few days.

Built my super rig just in time for the winter evenings


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 18, 2016)

I just seen Duke Nukem 3D: 20th Anniversary World Tour is out. Roll on payday.


----------



## moon (Oct 18, 2016)

ESO One Tamriel drops today.
I think it may also kill the game for me for various reasons including having to grind for the new gear sets and how those sets will affect the PVP experience (no skill required etc)
I really hope I continue playing as I do love this game but having only just upgraded all my gear to gold and become more skilled in PVP I am loath to do it all again as well as have less fun in PVP..


----------



## dweller (Oct 18, 2016)

A bit of Trackmania 2 Canyon.
Got it for just over £3 in a sale. 
After enjoying TM Stadium I thought I'd give it a try.

I'm not that good at the games but they are quite a nice wind down in the evening


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2016)

Enjoying Farcry Primal atm. I've tamed a bear and am perfecting the noble art of setting it on any poor fucker that crosses my path. I've got enough XP to tame a sabre-toothed tiger, too, but all attempts to do this have ended predictably badly so far.


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2016)

I did set a woolly mammoth on fire, though. That made up for it a bit.


----------



## Chz (Oct 24, 2016)

Replaying Dishonored ahead of getting the new one.

The gameplay and story are still quite good, but holy crap is it ugly. Even for a four year old game.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't have time to play Civ 6. Why did I buy Civ 6?
I can feel that "01:30 isn't a late bed time at all, not really" coming on strong


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 24, 2016)

so after building the new PC, getting Deus ex mankind divided to be able to play at super pretty,  part of the reason why I was was so eager to do a massive upgrade, I find the game is completely fucked, keeps crashing all the time to the point that I cant even play it, its like Arkham knight all over again.

First world problems r us


----------



## tommers (Oct 24, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I don't have time to play Civ 6. Why did I buy Civ 6?
> I can feel that "01:30 isn't a late bed time at all, not really" coming on strong


Funnily enough that was exactly the time I was up till playing it on Saturday... before being up at 6am the next day to drive 320 miles. 

Never bloody learn.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 24, 2016)

Just started The Witcher 3.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 24, 2016)

It's a great game !


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 24, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's a great game !



Enjoying it so far, though will take me a while to get used to the controls and stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2016)

Might as well ask people here, rather than start a thread. What do people recommend on the 360 for a recentish action game with lots of shooting/fighting and wandering about? Previously enjoyed games are Red Dead Redemption, Far Cry 3, Fallout 3/New Vega, Bioshock, Resident Evil 4, Half Life 2 etc


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2016)

dishonoured is ace, sleeping dogs isnt too bad , dantes inferno is good, if, basically a god of war clone. GTA V too , one of the last swansongs of the 360

Deus ex : Human revolution is also very good

Borderlands is another good one , il have to come back when I've remembered some more


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2016)

Is the Uncharted series suitable?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2016)

it is but its a playstation exclusive


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> it is but its a playstation exclusive


boooo


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2016)

try the rebooted tomb raider for that sort of thing, its brilliant


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2016)

got Saints Row 2 on download and now am reading the PC port is proper shit. Oh well I'll have a crack anyway and there are mods to help things according to reviews I should have read before buying.


----------



## moon (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been trying to play Deus Ex - Mankind Divided mainly for the graphics and art style etc etc... but I've come up against the same issues I faced with Metal Gear Solid - Phantom Pain in that I do not like sneaking or hiding or finding my way around alternative routes to shoot people in the head with a tranquilizer gun etc etc.
In fact the only shooting game I have ever played and enjoyed was Mass Effect and space guns are different...

So I think that maybe I should just give up on it, which is a shame as I really wanted to get into it as well as finish MGS-PP

So it looks like I'm back to playing only sword/bow/horse style games that are heavily RPG orientated again, which is good because Skyrim remastered arrives tomorrow 

I think I'm going to sell all my non RPG games soon to be honest...


----------



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I don't have time to play Civ 6. Why did I buy Civ 6?
> I can feel that "01:30 isn't a late bed time at all, not really" coming on strong



I fall into this trap a couple of times a year with Civ V.

Not sure if 6 will run on my Mac, haven't bothered finding out yet as have to be up Mon-thurs at 6am without fail. There's NO WAY I'm punishing myself for a game again.



.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> got Saints Row 2 on download and now am reading the PC port is proper shit. Oh well I'll have a crack anyway and there are mods to help things according to reviews I should have read before buying.



The Saints Row games (what I've played of them) are pretty awful IMO, lifeless, especially when compared to other driving/crime games.  Being a PS Plus member, I got Gat Out Of Hell for free.  It was terrible.  I deleted it after 15 minutes.


----------



## Chz (Oct 29, 2016)

I liked SRIII. Which was sort of what I'd hoped GTA4 would be and wasn't. The rest were sort of meh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 29, 2016)

eh the port is not that bad, IGN review had it as 'virtually unplayable'! nonsense. Good fun so far.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 29, 2016)

Saints Row IV is a masterpiece. I never finished 2 or 3, but loved the heck out of 4. It plays great on PC (2 is definitely better on console - looks better and handles better).


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2016)

SR III was better than IV, IMO, because it didn't have the stupid alien guff. Maybe that's your cup of tea, I don't know.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 29, 2016)

I went with 2 cos it was dirt cheap and I don't recon1v will run on my machine. Might get 3 if I enjoy this enough


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 29, 2016)

I prefered SRIII to GTAIV because its relationship with GTA is like Airplane! to a serious plane disaster film.  It's obviously just taking the piss, and revelling in the absurd.  I didn't like GTAIV because the main character's an asshole.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 30, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I don't have time to play Civ 6. Why did I buy Civ 6?
> I can feel that "01:30 isn't a late bed time at all, not really" coming on strong



I was up until nearly 6am last night expanding my empire to claim just one more luxury resource...

A barbarian camp landed next to my capital and destroyed a shit load of my district improvements. I've been studying too much science and neglecting my military, and am facing riflemen with pikemen, we're all doomed. It's so difficult to be a pacifist in Civ.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 31, 2016)

mauvais said:


> SR III was better than IV, IMO, because it didn't have the stupid alien guff. Maybe that's your cup of tea, I don't know.



I loved it. It took absurd to the next level. And I loved the freedom they had with the matrix-like setting. When I went back to Skyrim after playing SR IV I kept trying to jump and was really annoyed that mechanic isn't in every game.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 31, 2016)

Civ 4 has sucked me back in, been playing a lot of Rise of Mankind mod lately.


----------



## moon (Nov 1, 2016)

The ESO Witches Festival ended yesterday and I think a fun time was had by all, I've managed to get to 430 CP with the XP boost so that's cool, but they have also raised the CP level cap to 561 (always a carrot and stick!)
I got Skyrim special edition so also got the new ESO horse which is super quick! and also subscribed to ESO for the first time so got access to a crafting bag, the ability to dye costumes, all the DLC etc etc
I know all of the above probably means nothing to most of you but nevermind.
Zenimax introduced loads of new gear sets with One Tamriel most of which can only be acquired through dungeon diving... I hate dungeons but will do some.

With the new customisation and introduction of loads of new 'vanity items' etc walking around the towns can be quite interesting, especially late at night 
People have been getting very creative with the new costumes, dyes, accessories etc. We had some good parties etc  social gaming really is quite good..

I'm getting better at fighting but as I focus on archery I think I'll always be limited, someone suggested upgrading my 2handed skills so will try that and see how it goes.
I'm also testing a new gear set which procs high damage, 10% of the time but also works with DOTs which is GREAT!
Will be back with more info and pictures soon..
Is anyone else playing?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 1, 2016)

I've been back to Assetto Corsa, this time with a 1950s Maserati 250, this basically:







on a comparatively simple circuit at Magione, trying to beat a time.

AC can be quite a frustrating and unforgiving game (or sim) for a novice, but this is a really nice experience - a communicative, comparatively slow car that you can gently push the limits of.

It's out on PS4 and XBone I think, by the way, but you really need a steering wheel and pedals to get anything out of it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2016)

I've been eyeing up this logitech gaming mouse that looks proper gangster, like an evil spacecraft. Can't really justify the p's but maybe after xmas...


----------



## mauvais (Nov 1, 2016)

Which one's that? MX Master?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2016)

the quality named 'hyperion fury'






retails at 50 odd notes but I'm sure I can find it cheaper. AFTER christmas though, we are entering the expensive zone of multiple inavoidable family birthdays, friends and xmas = new year. 

seriously that thing wouldn't look out of place on Babylon 5


----------



## mauvais (Nov 1, 2016)

Hahaha! That's ridiculous. You must be a far flung outlier of their typical '12 year old boy' market.

I have some sort of sane version of that. Their stuff is alright but mine's falling apart after a few years of heavy use. Probably reasonable so I'll probably buy another.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> the quality named 'hyperion fury'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


being left handed , i think it looks shite lol


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 1, 2016)

I've got the G600 - the lazy person's gaming mouse. Any game and you have endless buttons right there to map to whatever you want. I always map a screenshot button so I don't have to stretch aaaaaaallllllll the way over to printscreen on my keyboard. And even in simple games it can improve quality of life. For example, I'm playing Skyrim again at the moment, and I've mapped inventory etc to the mouse. It's dead handy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2016)

that one looks like it also makes telephone calls.

nostalgia temptation had me looking at joysticks but then I haven't used one since the 90s and don't business with flight sims/space flight so 'low that. Derail needs its own thread 'whats yer wargear?' but I cba


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2016)

Cracking out Far Cry again from the beginning again, but worried I'll get stuck again and will have wasted all that time.


I know what ska invita meant in that outer thread. Games require a huge time commitment or an iron will that can override one's own impulse control.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2016)

had a good crack on KOTR 2 last night, had forgotten how fluent the controls are, evrything just feels logical. Still exploring some concourse type place, got the ebon hawk etc agers ago.

Plus some time put into Crysis. Headshots, headshots everywhere


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2016)

Battlefield 1 when I can get the telly.  Civ 6 and Westerado when I can't. 

Westerado is pretty good. Shoot anybody,  hunt the person who killed your family.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2016)

Back to Far Cry 3 the past couple of weeks.

Question for X-Box owners: my nephew was outraged that my X-Box wasn't online but didn't really say why. Why does it need to be?
I don't play online with anybody as I don't play competitive games.


----------



## jcsd (Nov 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Back to Far Cry 3 the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Question for X-Box owners: my nephew was outraged that my X-Box wasn't online but didn't really say why. Why does it need to be?
> I don't play online with anybody as I don't play competitive games.



-Media (I probably use my game consoles for TV/films more than gaming)
-Updates (bug-fixes, improvements and even additional content)
-Downloading games (some games are only available as downloads)
- DLC
- Multiplayer (like you I'm not really into competitive games. However there's a few games that I have really enjoyed as single player to find out online added so much more. E.g. Dark Souls, Rainbow Six)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 7, 2016)

Titanfall 2

Picked it up after hearing good things, and it's absolutely brilliant!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2016)

Thinking about getting titanfall 2 me self


----------



## cypher79 (Nov 7, 2016)

Same here, think i'll wait till its £20 though as I heard the campaign is only 6 hours.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 7, 2016)

Campaign is pretty good, but the multiplayer is some of the most fun I've had since Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2016)

oh yeah, just forgot I've got the remastered MW2 to play tonight


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2016)

I have really been enjoying revisiting Skyrim with the special edition. It's like going home


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2016)

played a bit of ashes of the singularity over the weekend but that's going to be a time sink, I got a bit over excited after building the new rig and bought loads of stuff from cd keys, now I have too much to play 

also finally got Deus ex working without crashing  ( even with a gtx1080 you cant play it 8x msaa and dx12 , grr ) so tbh have been spending most of my spare time playing that


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2016)

Got GTA5 in the post and it doesn't work. I put the first disc in and it took ages 'installing' it and then when it asked me to put in the second, it wouldn't read it.
I had assumed it would play straight fron the disc.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2016)

no unfortunately these games are massive so need to be installed onto the HDD , have you got enough room on your HDD ? if not it could well just be the 2nd disc is scratched, some places like CEx do have a disc cleaning service so it might be worth popping into your nearest store


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2016)

It's scratched I think. Bastards. Will send it back. I want to play it NOW though.


----------



## tommers (Nov 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> It's scratched I think. Bastards. Will send it back. I want to play it NOW though.


Have you got GTA4?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2016)

tommers said:


> Have you got GTA4?


no


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 7, 2016)

I have Batman Arkham Knight coming.  Was going for <£11 so thought I'd give it a go.  I'm a sucker for buying games once they're cheap, even though I have too many to play.  First world problems...


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2016)

Played a lot of Farcry Primal this weekend. It's a little bit samey if you've played any of the others but I'm enjoying it nonetheless. I've bunged all my XP into mastering beasts and consequently can take most bases by setting sabre-toothed tigers and bears on them all. The owl attack is fucking sweet too.


----------



## tommers (Nov 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> no


Have you got GTA3?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2016)

tommers said:


> Have you got GTA3?


no!


----------



## tommers (Nov 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> no!


Oh, can't help you then. 



San Andreas or Vice City are both also the same game but they have a slightly different theme so they're not EXACTLY the same game as the others.

Sorry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2016)

They're sending me another disc, phew! I played Far Cry 3 instead - I'd got stuck on a bit where you had to get to a helicopter - was trying to sneak it and kept dying so made a mad rush for it and got on. The next bit was dead exciting, so I ended up doing a fair chunk of the game, though I was up until 5am


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2016)

its a very good game, played through it a few times


----------



## moon (Nov 8, 2016)

Praying for my cat in ESO, she died on Thursday and used to sit with me whilst I played the game.
This is one of my fave in-game places - the Crypt of Hearts in Rivenspire.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 9, 2016)

I've been playing Elite Dangerous and Project Cars: Pagani Edition in VR, and I don't own a Rift or a Vive.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm thinking it may be the time of year it can get to play games again. Just have to finish moving house. Last winter I did Fallout 4 and started on the Witcher, but I did have a lot of time on my hands. Part of me thinks I should do the Fallout expansion packs and finishe the Witcher, but I'm also wondering about pastures new.


----------



## golightly (Nov 11, 2016)

Just started Dishonored 2 as Emily Kaldwin. Loving it so far.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 11, 2016)

I've just started the same as Corvo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2016)

I have Dishonoured 1, but it was a bit dark (ie literally dark rather than grim) to be that interesting. But I haven't even killed the High Overseer yet - is it worth persevering with or is that the aesthetic for the whole game?


----------



## blairsh (Nov 11, 2016)

Borderlands2.

Not played much properly for a bit and holding out til i can afford mesen a ps4 pro, really.  Thought it might get dropped because i got proper stuck trying to free some bloke from a mobile prison, went back to it after a few failures and very much enjoyed blasting my way through it and getting my level-up on though


----------



## mauvais (Nov 11, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I have Dishonoured 1, but it was a bit dark (ie literally dark rather than grim) to be that interesting. But I haven't even killed the High Overseer yet - is it worth persevering with or is that the aesthetic for the whole game?


Weird criticism IMO. Turn up the brightness?

The aesthetic is largely the same throughout.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Weird criticism IMO. Turn up the brightness?
> 
> The aesthetic is largely the same throughout.


It's all dank and dripping and at night. I was wondering whether it got any more colourful and if any of it took place in the day time.
It's rather monochromatic.
If it's all climbing onto rooves and sneaking around, I'll give it up, but if it's more varied than that, I'll keep going.

(BTW, the game actually asks you at the beginning to turn down the contrast as much as possible for some reason)


----------



## mauvais (Nov 11, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> It's all dank and dripping and at night. I was wondering whether it got any more colourful and if any of it took place in the day time.
> It's rather monochromatic.
> If it's all climbing onto rooves and sneaking around, I'll give it up, but if it's more varied than that, I'll keep going.
> 
> (BTW, the game actually asks you at the beginning to turn down the contrast as much as possible for some reason)


On that basis I don't think you'll get on with it. Me, I liked it a lot - decent yarn, lots of opportunities to explore and some completist challenges. But the visual theme is similar throughout except for some daytime downtime and possibly a couple more levels.

Dishonored 2 is similar so far, bit brighter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2016)

I think you're right - not into stories (always look at the internet during cutscenes - all i want to know is who to kill next).
Nearly finished Far Cry 3 and the story is so boring but the set pieces are ace.
What I want is a game with no plot, just series of killings 
Also not into sneaking around skilfully - too hard for me. I want to march in the front door with a massive machine gun


----------



## golightly (Nov 12, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> not into stories (always look at the internet during cutscenes


 
Stories is what keeps me going with games. It's always the stories that interest me and make me want to come back. I've come to the conclusion that even though I like the idea of a completely open play game it is the narrative that keeps my interest.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm fitting a 3d card and power supply solely to play dishonored 2.


UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm thinking it may be the time of year it can get to play games again. Just have to finish moving house. Last winter I did Fallout 4 and started on the Witcher, but I did have a lot of time on my hands. Part of me thinks I should do the Fallout expansion packs and finishe the Witcher, but I'm also wondering about pastures new.


red dead redemption 2? the original got bare love


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 13, 2016)

OK. Never played the first as only had PC at the time. Still getting my head round using a pad for FPS. Fallout wasn't so bad as you had that slow down thing. Worth a go though. 

Found myself looking at graphics cards the other day. Which is silly given how little time I have and that I bought a PS4 to avoid all that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't know how anyone can play games without a controller you hold in both hands.
I can't even play FIFA with one, let alone without one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2016)

absolute must for 1-on-1 beat em ups though. Fuck keyboard and mousing it on streetfigther x 
K+M for fps always tho


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 13, 2016)

Sure. Driving, fighting and all that is pads. 

A mouse gives way more accuracy aiming. Plus learnt motor reflex from an early age.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 13, 2016)

i'm slowly getting used to pads for 3rd person stuff  especially as a lot of it  is  designed for pad interface but  it's taking a while.  i'm so used to mouse look.

I got myself a  proper  joystick  for space/flight sims.	 don't use it much though.  I'm still waiting to get into one of those games.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> absolute must for 1-on-1 beat em ups though. Fuck keyboard and mousing it on streetfigther x
> K+M for fps always tho


How do you turn around without a swivel button though? 
I would find that impossible with a mouse and keys


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 13, 2016)

Just tried the free weekend of Squad its basically Battlefield meets Armed Assault so far. Its not bad and I'll keep an eye on it I think. Very hard and relies heavily on the team work.


----------



## yield (Nov 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I think you're right - not into stories (always look at the internet during cutscenes - all i want to know is who to kill next).
> Nearly finished Far Cry 3 and the story is so boring but the set pieces are ace.
> What I want is a game with no plot, just series of killings
> Also not into sneaking around skilfully - too hard for me. I want to march in the front door with a massive machine gun


Have you played Just Cause 2?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2016)

yield said:


> Have you played Just Cause 2?


No, looks fun!


----------



## Chz (Nov 14, 2016)

It is. And JC3 doesn't really add anything to the formula, so just pick up 2 for a bargain and enjoy. For a good year or so, it was my frustration beating go-to game. Until I cleared every single blob on the map. All of them. There was nothing left to "liberate".

It's also more fun if you just assume that Rico is a Terminator. Grapple yourself to the top of an airliner and surf it straight into the enemy's base.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2016)

Sounds well up my street. Just getting rid of the blobs in Far Cry 3 too. Am clearing the enemy's camps, which is fun, but am also finding all the loot stashes and relics, which us a bit dulll, but calming, and I can't leave a game without completing it all.
There was a weird twist in Far Cry 3 right at the end that I didn't understand. Was given two choices but didn't understand why there was much of a choice. Clearly wasn't paying enough attention.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 14, 2016)

yeah JC2 is great in a sort of just fuck the fuck up of everything using everything way.   You might also enjoy the Saints Row series, sort of grand theft auto meets Airplane!.  Plot is absolute nonsense, but that's sort of the thing.  Far Cry 3: Blood dragon is also worth a pop, even if the colour scheme is terrible, as it's Far Cry 3 crossed with a straight to video 80s action film.  With lazers, and dragons.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 14, 2016)

yeah i agree, also that JC 2 is more fun than JC3 , there is one particular mission i loved, about 3- 4 hours into it , wont spoil it for you, also if you fly up to the left hand corner of the map, your plane crashes in a thunderstorm , but if you jump out and explore the island you land on. you can find the hatch from ' LOST ' nice easter egg i thought


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 14, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> yeah JC2 is great in a sort of just fuck the fuck up of everything using everything way.   You might also enjoy the Saints Row series, sort of grand theft auto meets Airplane!.  Plot is absolute nonsense, but that's sort of the thing.  Far Cry 3: Blood dragon is also worth a pop, even if the colour scheme is terrible, as it's Far Cry 3 crossed with a straight to video 80s action film.  With lazers, and dragons.



I got blood dragon free yesterday from ubisoft's 30th anniversay ( giving away games on pc every month when you log in to your account.)

Its ok but it does make my eyes hurt


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 14, 2016)

yeah, I preferred FC3, but it's still fun.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 14, 2016)

Enjoyed FC2, but AFAIK FC3 runs like a dog, at least on the consoles...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 14, 2016)

FC3 is such a better game than FC2 imo


----------



## moon (Nov 15, 2016)

I am loving this PS4 xmas promo 


Although this is very funny too


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 15, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> FC3 is such a better game than FC2 imo



Duh!  I mean JC3 is meant to have performance problems on console.    Of course, FC3 is awesome.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2016)

Easily done


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2016)

moon said:


> I am loving this PS4 xmas promo
> 
> 
> Although this is very funny too



That's great although saddens me that we have lost rik


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm currently playing "learn how to use SSEEdit to solve conflicts in your Skyrim mods." I'm not very good at it. Need to level up more.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2016)

Come back when you know your shit , then teach me please


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm currently spamming the shit out of a thread on nexus with my really annoying n00b questions


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm still not sure what's going on, but I have some kind of very vague understanding of what you're meant to do now. Sort of. It's all very confusing. And scary. Technology is scary.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm still not sure what's going on, but I have some kind of very vague understanding of what you're meant to do now. Sort of. It's all very confusing. And scary. Technology is scary.



I shall update this in the Skyrim thread for anyone interested in modding shenanigans.


----------



## starfish (Nov 18, 2016)

Just bought new COD. I know, i know that most of you are BF fans but ive never got into BFs & most of my real life PS mates have it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 19, 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider. 

Well, ok I've played it for 5 mins.  Buuuut, so far looks amazing, really enjoyed the last one, and this looks like that but with better graphics.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 21, 2016)

Just downloading Planet Coaster which, by the looks of it, is just Rollercoaster Tycoon with a different name. No bad thing plus a crap ton of modded content out there.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 22, 2016)

Spent all day yesterday playing Clockwork Empires, its not a bad little game and can get quite brutal at times.


----------



## moon (Nov 24, 2016)

My 2 characters on the Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## moon (Nov 24, 2016)

I hardly ever play the guy though, he just comes out for parties as everyone seems to love him


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 27, 2016)

Will be giving Doom a blast soon.  £19.99 at Amazon, which includes the season pass.


----------



## Chz (Nov 27, 2016)

It's good, old fashioned fun, Doom. As a tip, don't bother with weapon mods that give scopes and whatnot. The game encourages you at every turn to wade in up to your hips in blood paste and tear things apart with your bare hands. Sniping is for pussies, and extremely situational.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 27, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Will be giving Doom a blast soon.  £19.99 at Amazon, which includes the season pass.


It's in the steam sale for £13.19 (without season pass).


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 27, 2016)

I stupidly brought witcher 3 in the sale.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 27, 2016)

After blasting through Dishonored 2, and waiting for the 'New Game Plus' mode before doing it again, I've gone back to Thief (2014). It doesn't hold up massively well in comparison any more, but it has a few interesting bits.


----------



## moon (Nov 28, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> I stupidly brought witcher 3 in the sale.


Stupidly? It's probably the best made ps4 game so far...


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2016)

Death Road to Canada.  It's stupid.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 29, 2016)

moon said:


> Stupidly? It's probably the best made ps4 game so far...


Well, it looks amazing, the quests are well written, the combat more satisfying than the melee button mash of Skyrim. But I've been putting off playing it because I'd be addicted to it. I've played it for about 4 hours and it's got its hooks in me already.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm thinking of get Final Fantasy 15, but I can't see a thread about it.. that is a bad sign... lol


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2016)

moon said:


> I'm thinking of get Final Fantasy 15, but I can't see a thread about it.. that is a bad sign... lol


It looks good.  I'd be tempted as well but there's loads of stuff to play at the moment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2016)

Still waiting for a replacement disc of GTA5 to turn up. 
Tried playing Assassin's Creed Revelations but found the controls too tricky for climbing and it had too much story.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 2, 2016)

moon said:


> I'm thinking of get Final Fantasy 15, but I can't see a thread about it.. that is a bad sign... lol



It's top of my Amazon wish list, so am hoping the mrs gets it for me as my Christmas present


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 2, 2016)

Dishonoured 2 on PC , loving it so far , playing stealthy and non lethal this time around


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2016)

I played a bit of Thea: The Awakening, which was OK but the combat is quite simple and there's too much "go and get 1 bit of elf wood, and 8 wheat and 6 of that rock so you can make an axe which is 1 better than the last one you had".

Last night I tried Chroma Squad.  It's kind of OK.  I keep messing up with it and it keeps reminding me of Knights of Pen & Paper +1 which is my single most detested game of the last few years - so I'm struggling a bit.

Got that Syndicate clone thing as well, so gonna give that a go.

Oh and Dark Souls 3 and BF1


----------



## Chz (Dec 2, 2016)

I only played Whatever Rain (Syndicate:Remastered) about 6 months ago, so I don't know if a lot has changed. It was a lot like Syndicate in that it was immensely fun for the first 3/4s of the game and nothing but pure irritation past that. Never finished.

Edit: Satellite Reign!


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2016)

Chz said:


> I only played Whatever Rain (Syndicate:Remastered) about 6 months ago, so I don't know if a lot has changed. It was a lot like Syndicate in that it was immensely fun for the first 3/4s of the game and nothing but pure irritation past that. Never finished.
> 
> Edit: Satellite Reign!


I only ever seem to play anything for about 2 hours these days anyway so should be fine.   

The gauss gun in syndicate was one of the great gaming moments.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 2, 2016)

Cycling between Skyrim and No Man's Sky at the moment. I still have The Witcher 3 unplayed in my Steam library (along with 200 other unplayed games).


----------



## magneze (Dec 2, 2016)

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided. It's sucked me right it, like Human Revolution did. Yeah the lip sync is shit and some of the 'British' accents are incredibly poor but the story and gameplay are top quality. You can spend ages simply exploring, stumbling on extra missions without even completing the ones you had.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cycling between Skyrim and No Man's Sky at the moment. I still have The Witcher 3 unplayed in my Steam library (along with 200 other unplayed games).



Witcher 3 is certainly entertaining. Is quite big and also rather hard. I sunk quite a few hours into, then summer came round and couldnt anymore. Part of me wants to pick it up again, but it feels like starting to read a massive book with a huge cast who you took a break from for ages.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2016)

gone back to KOTOR 2 after a break, slid back into the control system like a glove. Still not that far in, have discovered a sort of podracer subgame which I have been hammering cos its fun. I should probably find some missions or something


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 3, 2016)

magneze said:


> Deus Ex: Mankind Divided. It's sucked me right it, like Human Revolution did. Yeah the lip sync is shit and some of the 'British' accents are incredibly poor but the story and gameplay are top quality. You can spend ages simply exploring, stumbling on extra missions without even completing the ones you had.



I've got that and just can't get into it for some reason. Not sure why because I liked the last one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2016)

"Ratchet and Clank" remastered for the PS4. A bit of light relief from "Fallout 4".

I really like the R&C series and it's good revisited it in hi-tech glory!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 3, 2016)

Titanfall 2 still.

There's a free weekend on and I suggest you try it, as it's ace!


----------



## tommers (Dec 3, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Ratchet and Clank" remastered for the PS4. A bit of light relief from "Fallout 4".
> 
> I really like the R&C series and it's good revisited it in hi-tech glory!


That's a great game. Original and remaster.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> gone back to KOTOR 2 after a break, slid back into the control system like a glove. Still not that far in, have discovered a sort of podracer subgame which I have been hammering cos its fun. I should probably find some missions or something



I right royally sucked at the racing in original KoTOR.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I right royally sucked at the racing in original KoTOR.


any good at that weird card game? I've been having fun with that. But have spent all day steaming hard and strong on the quest side of things. Progress is being made, I'm about to go and find out who stole the Ebon Hawk and then I am going to do bad things to them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2016)

I don't believe I put much time into the card game. It was quite a long time ago. I'd like to go back and play it again. I never played kotor2. You've downloaded the various mods that restore content, yes?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2016)

not yet, haven't seen a need for any mods...what am I missing


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2016)

Due to time/resource restraints they basically just stopped making the game before it was properly finished. 

Cut content from Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2016)

eh balls. Well we'll see if I can make it to the end of what I have then praps have a playthro with expanded content another time. Like the way the controls are similar to DA:O as well, not my usual preffered combat style of play but it is satisfying to get a combined attack/heal sequence lined up and press space to mash your enemies (I think I'm turning sith although I am also doing good deeds so perhaps I can maintain a balance)


----------



## moon (Dec 3, 2016)

I just got to round 5 final boss of the Maelstrom Arena in ESO with no deaths on my first attempt, so chuffed, mostly using bow, jabs, Jesus beam and trap beast.
I'm going to keep practicing the tougher later stages as it will probably help when doing trials etc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2016)

I decided I needed a rest from RPG'ing it so decided to have another crack at Crysis. Wooo. Run and fuckin gun. I barely made it out alive, but fuckin fun. Total predator style set up


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 7, 2016)

Back to ArmA3 for a bit, I'm still shit at it.

But fuck me do I love flying over the water, its so blue and tempting I just want to dive in.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 10, 2016)

*Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun*


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2016)

Dandred said:


> *Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun*



any good?


----------



## Dandred (Dec 11, 2016)

tommers said:


> any good?



Yeah I think it's pretty good. Quite like the old commando games.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 11, 2016)

Re-starting Dark Souls 2 because I think I made a hash of it and wanted to try playing with different classes.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 11, 2016)

witcher 3.  The writing is a notch above Skyrim/Fallout 4 to say the least.  Although I'd quite like a quest which doesn't end in two horrible choices (I've just done the crones one). 

I'd also like the team behind it to do a barren 30 years after society collapsed style post apocalyptic fallout meets STALKER game.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 11, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> witcher 3.  The writing is a notch above Skyrim/Fallout 4 to say the least.  Although I'd quite like a quest which doesn't end in two horrible choices (I've just done the crones one).
> 
> I'd also like the team behind it to do a barren 30 years after society collapsed style post apocalyptic fallout meets STALKER game.



Careful which missions you do, try to do all the missions at your level, if you do the higher ones too soon you will feel like it isn't worth playing later.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 11, 2016)

tommers said:


> any good?



Really really good, Some of the missions need you to do it in 5 mins to get the special awards, I take about 3 hours!


----------



## tommers (Dec 11, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Re-starting Dark Souls 2 because I think I made a hash of it and wanted to try playing with different classes.



The weakest Souls game but that still makes it head and shoulders above most other things.


----------



## tommers (Dec 11, 2016)

Dandred said:


> Really really good, Some of the missions need you to do it in 5 mins to get the special awards, I take about 3 hours!



Ha, exactly my problem with games like that.  Got no idea how people do it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 12, 2016)

Dandred said:


> Careful which missions you do, try to do all the missions at your level, if you do the higher ones too soon you will feel like it isn't worth playing later.


no problem with that, as I die very quickly on higher level missions


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 12, 2016)

Completed Dishonored 2 last night ( low chaos / Emily playthough ) and as much as I thoroughly enjoyed it , I don't think it's as good as the first one , going to play again as Corvo / high chaos and see if I feel the same way


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 12, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> witcher 3.  The writing is a notch above Skyrim/Fallout 4 to say the least.  Although I'd quite like a quest which doesn't end in two horrible choices (I've just done the crones one).
> 
> I'd also like the team behind it to do a barren 30 years after society collapsed style post apocalyptic fallout meets STALKER game.



They are doing a sci-fi one next: Cyberpunk.net

Looks a little bit more on the Judge Dredd/Blade Runner sort of side though. And probably won't be out for years...


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 12, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They are doing a sci-fi one next: Cyberpunk.net
> 
> Looks a little bit more on the Judge Dredd/Blade Runner sort of side though. And probably won't be out for years...



I know, but wandering around the decaying villages and battle grounds of Velen made me want the quality of the writing/quests set in a near future post break down of civilization thing. 

I also would quite like a modular rpg thing, where it's not some huge life sapping time eating open world to explore but smaller bits of the same worlds.  Possibly with the same character that can be used in each episode, or possibly different tales in different parts of the same world, but still connected.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 13, 2016)

COD Modern Warfare  remastered!

Completed on Veteran and not hammering online, up to rank 41!

had quick blast on the new one and it's shit


----------



## Yetman (Dec 13, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> Completed Dishonored 2 last night ( low chaos / Emily playthough ) and as much as I thoroughly enjoyed it , I don't think it's as good as the first one , going to play again as Corvo / high chaos and see if I feel the same way



Got my beady eyes on this as a reward for completing Jan exams


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2016)

is dark souls ii any good for killing spree fun times?


----------



## tommers (Dec 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> is dark souls ii any good for killing spree fun times?


Depends on what's doing the killing. 

Fun might be stretching it a bit as well.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> is dark souls ii any good for killing spree fun times?



Dark Souls is brilliant. 

I think I've seen you say you don't like games to be hard though. If that's right you really want to be giving it a very wide berth. You die a lot. Having said that I would have said the same before I played any of them and for me it's good enough to get past that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2016)

It's bloody hardcore, but worth the effort but does take a LOT of concentration , I wouldn't say it was a game for casual gamers personally


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 13, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's bloody hardcore, but worth the effort but does take a LOT of concentration , I wouldn't say it was a game for casual gamers personally



Yes I actually think they're not incredibly hard but you do have to concentrate all the time. Pretty much anything can kill you if you're not concentrating - you don't get that thing you get in most modern games where you can wander about vaguely tapping the odd button and destroying everything in your path with no effort.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm well shit at anything involving dexterity - I'm definitely not a sneaker, more of a blunderer. And I don't like doing the same annoying little thing over and over til it works. So I should probably swerve it, I just saw it in Oxfam for a fiver.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2016)

Fired up the Witcher 3 for the first time since Feb. It's such a massive game. I remember sinking a fair few hours into it before, but am only L16 so a lot of hours to go. 

One thing that I remembered about the difficulty is its quite hard to balance. Monsters are nails and the load screens take forever so dialled it down, but it makes fighting humans to easy. Very pretty though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 13, 2016)

forging ahead strongly on Crysis now I have managed to start thinking shooter terms again rather than RPG. Thought I was the don sneaking past loads of (suspiciouslly american accented) north korean soldiers only to find I had no ammo and no hope of taking the next objective. So back to the old school, clear out enemy nests, steal their weapons and keep moving, always keep cover or moving.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2016)

I quite enjoyed Crysis. Good few years back, but it was so pretty, even if I couldn't run anything high detail.

I don't know if I'll get back into FPS. Them and strategy games were all I ever used to play on PC. PS4 came with COD, but never played it in over a year, but fired it up the other night. It's quite hard to unlearn a lifetime of keyboard and mouse in favor of a control pad. I guess the alternative is to buy a new graphics card for the PC for those moments, but it seems a little indulgent.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 15, 2016)

Prison Architect is going well. Once you make the little fuckers go to school, you get plenty of parole money for expansion  Srsly tempted to install Theme Hospital though...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm flipping between Skyrim SE and No Man's Sky. 

I saw something about The Beginner's Guide yesterday, from the creator of The Stanley Parable (which I loved). It's got great reviews. I've added it to my wishlist and am waiting for a sale.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 16, 2016)

editor said:


> I read a review of that and it sounds a wonderful game.



I've just finally got around to playing it and it's a beautiful, beautiful game, really affecting*. I'm off to get Dear Esther by the same developer (The Chinese Room) as it looks similarly amazing.

(*Everybody's gone to the Rapture, since I've just realised that isn't obvious from the post I quoted!)


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2016)

fucthest8 said:


> I've just finally got around to playing it and it's a beautiful, beautiful game, really affecting*. I'm off to get Dear Esther by the same developer (The Chinese Room) as it looks similarly amazing.
> 
> (*Everybody's gone to the Rapture, since I've just realised that isn't obvious from the post I quoted!)


Is there a PC version available yet? I haven't a clue how to buy/download games any more!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2016)

Cd keys is the best , cheapest site for games for steam , uplay etc


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 16, 2016)

editor said:


> Is there a PC version available yet? I haven't a clue how to buy/download games any more!



Absolutely, both were PC games to begin with. Go and install Steam* and off you go. Although as ruffneck says, CDKeys is often cheaper to buy the game from, will give you a key that runs the game from steam

*other platforms will be required for some games, but Steam will have most of what you'll want I suspect.

Welcome to Steam


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2016)

Fable iii. I'm such a cad.
I think I've completed the main quest already though, as I vanquished the baddy.
But now I have to rule a kingdom. I don't want to rule. I'm giving the people what they want, but I am in a lot of debt now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2016)

The Fable games are such fun. I wasn't a massive fan of the whole rule your kingdom thing in 3 though. Felt weird.


----------



## magneze (Dec 21, 2016)

Deus Ex Mankind Divided is 67% off on Steam atm. £13. An absolute bargain. I'm 20 hours in and still loving it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2017)

Getting in a run or two of Mass Effect 3 to get me in the mood before Andromeda comes out in March


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2017)

Far Cry 4 and GTA 5. 
FC4 mainly.
I've lost a few days


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 19, 2017)

Witcher 3 - got it in the Steam sale with all the DLC included. Played more than 80 hours so far. Enjoying it more than I thought I might


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 20, 2017)

yeah, I'm midway through the second chapter.  Witcher 3 is I think the best crpg I've played.  Gets so much right.


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2017)

Xcom2 long war mod. Seems decent but the loading times are killing me. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 21, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> Witcher 3 - got it in the Steam sale with all the DLC included. Played more than 80 hours so far. Enjoying it more than I thought I might



Probably just scratching the surface. I feel it may take me well in to next year. Along with Fallout 4 I've only actually played two games on my PS4 as they are so big!


----------



## tommers (Jan 21, 2017)

Downloaded the Nioh beta.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 26, 2017)

Yesterday RE7 and Battleborn turned up - me and some pals always looking for a new online game we all like and can play together so will have a go of Battleborn tonight (until i get sulky at my terrible kill/death ratio and flounce off)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 26, 2017)

X-Com 2. I bought that and Dishonored 2 but X-Com is the one that's got its hooks into me. I'll go back to Dishonored later.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 26, 2017)

Civ IV. Rage quitting whenever someone beats me to the Great Wall; first and best wonder in the whole techtree.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> X-Com 2. I bought that and Dishonored 2 but X-Com is the one that's got its hooks into me. I'll go back to Dishonored later.


Have you experienced the wonder of the long war mod?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 26, 2017)

tommers said:


> Have you experienced the wonder of the long war mod?



I've only been playing it this week! Still on easy at the moment while I get to grips with it.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've only been playing it this week! Still on easy at the moment while I get to grips with it.



Ah right, well when you're bored of the main game give it a go.  It completely changes the game, adds another 4 classes or something, more missions, more skills etc etc. It's good.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2017)

Just started watchdogs 2 but only played about 20 mins so far , I'm a bit worried tho I seem to have fallen out of love with gaming a bit lately


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 27, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just started watchdogs 2 but only played about 20 mins so far , I'm a bit worried tho I seem to have fallen out of love with gaming a bit lately


go back to a classic and start it from yr zero. I too had become slugish and un-gamey but then I went back to Portal and KOTOR and bang, the thirst for victory was strong once more


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2017)

I just got KOTOR on my tablet so will probably re play it again


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 2, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Civ IV. Rage quitting whenever someone beats me to the Great Wall; first and best wonder in the whole techtree.




Pyramids for me, love the engineer wonders


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 4, 2017)

Back to playing "create custom content for The Sims" now the new Vampires pack is out. It's good fun.


----------



## moon (Feb 7, 2017)

Skyrim, Mass Effect 1 and ESO..still!!
I made a new character he's a sorc


----------



## moon (Feb 7, 2017)

My main character has just started the Thieves Guild DLC and I've just levelled up her duel wield skill line


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been playing GTA V quite a bit. It's great for letting off steam, but I find I'm enjoying the random cruelty you can indulge in a little bit too much - punching wildlife off cliffs, stabbing random strangers in the stomach, mugging people for $12.
I spent four hours cop killing last night. It was immensely satisfying, mind.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2017)

started resident evil 7 the other night, i have to say its a bit bloody jumpy


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> started resident evil 7 the other night, i have to say its a bit bloody jumpy


I didn't get on with 5 after the brilliance of 4.
Never played 6. Was that any good?

4 proper gave me the shivers. The sound of the chainsaws firing up would always shit me up massively.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2017)

this is quite different its all first person, but puzzles hark back ot the old days, so far its a bit like texas chainsaw massacre meets SAW

eta got 6 a couple of weeks ago, but didnt get on too well with it , but ithats probably more to do with me than the game


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2017)

i thought they were all first person?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2017)

no they are all 3rd person over the shoulder view until r7

first person


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> no they are all 3rd person over the shoulder view until r7


ah ok, so you can't see your character on the screen? i'm not keen on that - is there an option to toggle?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2017)

nope , it makes it all the more immersive / scary


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> nope , it makes it all the more immersive / scary


i find it harder to control if i can't see what i'm moving for some reason


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2017)

you never know it may get modded at some point to include 3rd person , but i will say this about the actual game , its not a very pleasant so im not sure how much il continue with it, ive also still got loads of watchdogs 2 to finish ( I think you will like that Orang Utan  )


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm still ploughing through the ploughing Witcher 3.  Still a brilliant game, once you get over every choice seems to affect the world in a different shit way thing. I'm still entertained by things like hearing Brummie accents in Velen, and the strangely Northern Irish accented Vikings of Skellege.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2017)

Far Cry 4 is set in a fictional Asian country which is basically Himalayan India/Nepal, but I suspect some of the voice actors are not from that area as they sound Welsh. There's a call on the radio for help for an outpost being attacked by honey badgers and hearing 'HONEY BADGERS, COMING RIGHT AT US' (or summat like that) had me falling about laughing


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2017)

those honey badgers will fuck you up


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 8, 2017)

The halflings in The Witcher 3 seem to have Welsh accents.   However the best use of the Welsh accent in games is in Ni No Kuni


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 8, 2017)

*Project Highrise*
Came with this month's Humble Bundle. Nothing too original, but it's proving an enjoyable 'apartment management' game.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 11, 2017)

Fucktons of the Binding of Isaac on mobile. 

Took me a while to begin appreciating it, but now can't stop attempting runs on Azazel. The powerup process is first rate batshit, and many interactions spectacular. 

Also trying - and somewhat failing - to get into the latest Hexwars £3 WH40k tabletop effort. As I suspected it would be, it's a bit deep, slow and authentic for my liking


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2017)

Finished playing GTA 5. Very unsatisfactory ending. You had the choice of killing one of two of the main characters or the 'deathwish' option of killing their mutual enemies, so it was no real choice, really. They should have just stuck with one ending, instead of adding two pointless options. I've stil got some side missions and random missions to do apparently, and haven't acquired all the properties yet, but I think I'm done. There probably a lot of flying to do and some parachuting to do, but I found that too difficult to be enjoyable.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 11, 2017)

OH MY GOODNESS I have just totally rerolled all items twice in one game, first time was dud, second time landed A HOMING LORENZO TECHNIQUE WITH AZAZEL. 

That's pretty kick ass.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 15, 2017)

Mass Effect 3... still working on getting through it before Andromeda.

Feeling all Hopper atm:


----------



## Supine (Feb 15, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Finished playing GTA 5. Very unsatisfactory ending. You had the choice of killing one of two of the main characters or the 'deathwish' option of killing their mutual enemies, so it was no real choice, really. They should have just stuck with one ending, instead of adding two pointless options. I've stil got some side missions and random missions to do apparently, and haven't acquired all the properties yet, but I think I'm done. There probably a lot of flying to do and some parachuting to do, but I found that too difficult to be enjoyable.



Until you complete the mystery of the mount chilliad picture you haven't finished


----------



## 8den (Feb 15, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Finished playing GTA 5. Very unsatisfactory ending. You had the choice of killing one of two of the main characters or the 'deathwish' option of killing their mutual enemies, so it was no real choice, really. They should have just stuck with one ending, instead of adding two pointless options. I've stil got some side missions and random missions to do apparently, and haven't acquired all the properties yet, but I think I'm done. There probably a lot of flying to do and some parachuting to do, but I found that too difficult to be enjoyable.



Quite enjoying Watchdogs, liking some of the RPG elements (leveling, crafting but it's not Fallout or Skyrim) surprisingly enjoying online play, and interesting enough plot, and challenges.


----------



## Ming (Feb 16, 2017)

Supine said:


> Until you complete the mystery of the mount chilliad picture you haven't finished


I completed that one! The game plays a remixed compilation of Ruddy Yurts' greatest hits from his UFO period.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 16, 2017)

8den said:


> Quite enjoying Watchdogs, liking some of the RPG elements (leveling, crafting but it's not Fallout or Skyrim) surprisingly enjoying online play, and interesting enough plot, and challenges.


1 or 2?

I played 1 for a bit  but  it didn't click for me.  I have two   but have not played it yet.

Amusing side note  apparently  the ending  of  WD 2 hints that WD 3  might be set in Brixton/London.


----------



## 8den (Feb 16, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> 1 or 2?
> 
> I played 1 for a bit  but  it didn't click for me.  I have two   but have not played it yet.
> 
> Amusing side not  aparently  the ending  of  WD 2 hints that WD 3  might be set in Brixton.



1. It took a while to get into it (surprisingly I'm holding off on the last Guardian), and to be honest I've barely touched the main mission I've been enjoying messing about online, and unlocking perks (new things to hack/craft/weapons skills(.


----------



## moon (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm level 50 veteran on my sorc now, I soo love playing a sorc, everyone told me it was really difficult but I'm finding him very easy to play and a real joy.. am giving him a Kra'gh helm tonight and will be farming/buying the spinners set for him too... soo excited.. He is primarily for PVE trials and dungeons...


----------



## Chz (Feb 17, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> 1 or 2?
> 
> I played 1 for a bit  but  it didn't click for me.  I have two   but have not played it yet.
> 
> Amusing side note  apparently  the ending  of  WD 2 hints that WD 3  might be set in Brixton/London.


2 is considerably better than 1, but it still suffers from... uh, I guess you'd call it "Ubisoftdom". When the random shit in the world to do just gets so overwhelming that you stop caring about it. First seen in the Assassin's Creed series.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 17, 2017)

I picked up Borderlands Handsome Collection PS4 for a tenner.  Going to give the pre-sequel a go tonight, as didn't play that on the previous generation.  I don't think any shooter on the current gen has been as much fun as Borderlands was tbh.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 18, 2017)

After my parents and the wife and the toddler went to bed, I was relegated to my office. Wherein, thanks to a Sega event, I discovered that WH Dawn of War II - bought in 2009, on CD, to play on my Dell laptop (which could never handle it) - was UPDATED FOR MAC in 2016.

I played that fucker through twice, on sth like 3fps of raw shite in some of the stickier areas. Total nightmare. But I plugged on.

NOW ABLE TO SMASH IT ON ULTRA GFX. And have just nailed three tremendously enjoyable opening levels, and have one eye on the £10.99 DLC (though most of it looks multiplayer, so meh.)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 18, 2017)

moon said:


> I'm level 50 veteran on my sorc now, I soo love playing a sorc, everyone told me it was really difficult but I'm finding him very easy to play and a real joy.. am giving him a Kra'gh helm tonight and will be farming/buying the spinners set for him too... soo excited.. He is primarily for PVE trials and dungeons...
> View attachment 100595



Please make into a T-shirt


----------



## Ming (Feb 25, 2017)

Stardew Valley. Feels nice to be in a game planting turnips (chews reflectively on a wheat stalk while looking into the distance (i think those borders need some attention)).


----------



## tommers (Feb 25, 2017)

Ming said:


> Stardew Valley. Feels nice to be in a game planting turnips (chews reflectively on a wheat stalk while looking into the distance (i think those borders need some attention)).


I've been playing that too. Lovely game. Something very therapeutic about watering your potatoes.


----------



## Ming (Feb 25, 2017)

tommers said:


> I've been playing that too. Lovely game. Something very therapeutic about watering your potatoes.


Do you know what I mean! It's like the opposite of Doom (i love both). No shooting people. Bit of watering. Chat up the local 8bit honey. Clear some more land. Rest on your rake. Maybe light a pipe. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2017)

I tell you what I'm not playing: Mass Effect: Andromeda is what. 

*looks at calendar*


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm nearing the end of Witcher 3 now. I've been playing it on and off for months. I'll miss it when it's over. The plot got a bit daft and the lengthy cut scenes in the last mission were a bit boring as a result but other than that it's been great. I'm dragging out the final battle as I've still got loads of side-quests to do. They always feel a bit anti climactic if you do them after 'the end' in open world games iykwim. I'll be very interested to see what they do as a follow-up. More of the same would suit me fine.


----------



## tommers (Feb 26, 2017)

Ming said:


> Do you know what I mean! It's like the opposite of Doom (i love both). No shooting people. Bit of watering. Chat up the local 8bit honey. Clear some more land. Rest on your rake. Maybe light a pipe.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


I started enjoying it more once I stopped worrying about trying to complete every single quest and objective. I'm just trying to make my farm nice now. Got some ducks, chickens and cows. Might set up a brewery next. 

Not given out any presents though. Those bastards can get their own mayonnaise.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 26, 2017)

Fucking love dawn of war 2.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 1, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Fucking love dawn of war 2.




I couldn't enjoy it, the Captain looks far to much like a boy band member and it just threw me out of the game.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 1, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> I couldn't enjoy it, the Captain looks far to much like a boy band member and it just threw me out of the game.


You know you can force him to get his face smashed in by irks?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2017)

Gems of war. Its a gems game with some rpg/cardgamish shit bolted on. Have sacked it off for another run through bioshock ifinite


----------



## J Ed (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 4, 2017)

J Ed said:


>


Just seeing that makes me hear the menu music.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 4, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Just seeing that makes me hear the menu music.



UT HAS such great music


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2017)

Managed to find a PC version of Paradroid. Some bloke did a conversion in 2004 and it still works. Impressive.

SDL_Paradroid port - Paradroid. The best game ever ??


----------



## blairsh (Mar 4, 2017)

The Last of Us, remastered. Sucked in.


----------



## green.tea (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm alternating between Street Fighter 3rd strike and Zelda Majoras mask.


----------



## yield (Mar 6, 2017)

The PSN PS4 sub lapsed at New Years and I've not missed it. What a waste of money. 

Still playing Dominions 4 PBEM. The six month massive game finished with a win for Eriu. 

I'd allied with them as Vanheim around end of game year one. No point two glamour ponymen nations fighting. I got destroyed by Ashdod. Roll on the next one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 7, 2017)

Anyone going to get that Horizons Zero Dawn? Looks pretty!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 7, 2017)

Revisited Stellaris, its a fun game but it suffers a lot from a slightly dull mid-late game.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 9, 2017)

Back playing Dark Souls 2.  Pushed into areas I haven't seen before, but still pretty much at the start.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 9, 2017)

On the last DLC, Blood and Wine, of Witcher 3.  I'll be sad when it's all over.  Such a great game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 10, 2017)

Revisiting No Man's Sky. The new update is pretty good.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 10, 2017)

battling my impulses to buy a switch


----------



## moon (Mar 15, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Please make into a T-shirt
> 
> View attachment 100714


I've only just seen this! It's fantastic! Lol thanks


----------



## moon (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm dipping into a few games whilst waiting for Mass Effect Andromeda


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2017)

I got sniper elite ghost warrior 2 for a fiver. Just wanted a shooting range really. But fiver, based on the crysis engine. Bound to be good. But no, its buggy as fuck, poorly rendered and the combat is bullshit. I should have checked the revies

in the meantime, anyone know of a good, fun shooting gallery type thing?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2017)

got Mass Effect 3 on D/L. Bastard EA made me download Orinin and run it through that again. Wankers.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 16, 2017)

Mass Effect : Andromeda , that is all


----------



## moon (Mar 16, 2017)

What are the animations like? I've seen some clips where the facial movements and lip synch seemed a little off


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 16, 2017)

yeah the animations are a bit dodgy, but it doesnt bother me that much


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2017)

The biggest problem is the eyes, imo. Lip syncing was always going to be problematic in any game that allows such extensive customisation and has such a lot of random dialogue. Horizon is getting rave reviews but its lip syncing is dodgy as well, but it gets a pass because it's so smooth otherwise. But that's one character.

But the eyes - BioWare just don't know how to model them.

For a start, the eyeball model is wrong. The iris is convex, when it should be concave to reflect light correctly. It makes it look flat and heightens its unrealistic look.

The shading is all wrong on the sclera and the top of the iris. There's no indication of the natural shadowing that would come from the upper lid, nor does the brightness of the whites fall off adequately around the socket.

The specular is flat, compounding the flat look from the convex iris. It doesn't feel like a wet, living eye.

The eyelids don't move correctly when the eyeball moves. For example, when a character looks down you'd expect their upper lid to move down a little as well, but outside of pre-rendered cutscenes they don't, leaving this sea of white sclera visible above the iris that is really jarring. And more generally the eyelids don't move enough with emotes - they've left it all to the brows.

The soft tissue above the upper eyelid and below the brow doesn't fall naturally as if affected by gravity, nor the lid itself. It's most egregious on female human characters, whose eye shapes are all perfect. The human men are modelled much better in this regard. You can tell the difference when looking at default Scott and Sara - Scott has a realistic plumpness and droop to that soft tissue and lid that softens the eye and makes it look more natural, but Sara doesn't. It leaves more of the iris on display, which, particularly with lighter eye colours, looks kind of psycho.

And the pupil is too large.

Vintage Paw: deconstructing BioWare eye problems since 2007.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2017)

There's also a problem with the amount of bones in the face. Bones are part of the model, and in part determine what bits can move independently. Often you'll notice just the brow and the mouth moves, but the nose doesn't, the cheeks don't, etc. When we speak, every muscle is working in one way or another. The more bones in the model the better they can simulate this. It may be that there aren't enough bones, or it may be that they don't have the technology to adequately animate those bones during such dynamic and extensive dialogue that comes with a game that lets you customise your character. They've actually done a better job that before in some of the cutscenes, and I've been impressed by some of the very subtle expressions the characters can make, but it's generally in pre-rendered cutscenes where individual attention was given to the animation - and not in ordinary dialogue where it'll rely on an algorithm of some sort.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2017)

Anyway, back to the topic on hand: I'm playing Mass Effect: Andromeda - the trial, anyway. I've got a paltry 6 hours left. Next week can't come fast enough. I have endless criticisms of it but even so I still fell in love with it immediately, which I wasn't expecting. I'm glad I didn't watch the prologue online - it would have spoiled that initial experience.

I've still got to finish my final run of ME3, so at least I'll have something to do once I've exhausted my trail time.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 16, 2017)

im lucky im away this weekend as im sure id kane it before tuesday


----------



## mauvais (Mar 16, 2017)

I just played Stories Untold, one of RPS' recommendations. At first I thought it was linear, shallow shite but it does improve significantly over the course of the episodes. Not the best thing ever but memorable I think. For £6 it's worth a shot.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> im lucky im away this weekend as im sure id kane it before tuesday



I really wish they'd abandon the 10 hour trial aspect of it. It's story-gated anyway. Once you get to a certain point in the story it won't let you continue, but you can go back and explore the places you've already been/talk to people you've already met. If they got rid of the 10 hour limit you could spend time messing around in the cc, or trying out different skills playing the prologue over again. I played the ME3 demo loads of times before it released. We can't get past the story lock anyway, so I don't see the problem.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 16, 2017)

I'll be playing Titanfall 2 soon.    You might still be able to pick it up for under £20 on the ps4 at The Game Collection if yer very quick...


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I'll be playing Titanfall 2 soon.    You might still be able to pick it up for under £20 on the ps4 at The Game Collection if yer very quick...


That's a good shooter.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 16, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> in the meantime, anyone know of a good, fun shooting gallery type thing?



Have you played Bulletstorm?  Great shooter.  Tounge in cheek, takes the piss out of itself, you get more points for inventive killing (and very little boring going around prodding walls for secret areas).  Released a few years ago, so not demanding on the hardware front. it's the game that the Duke Nukem remake thingy wishes it was (and the humour isn't quite so 'hurr, I'm 14 and those are strippers actually in the game' as DN


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 16, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I got sniper elite ghost warrior 2 for a fiver. Just wanted a shooting range really. But fiver, based on the crysis engine. Bound to be good. But no, its buggy as fuck, poorly rendered and the combat is bullshit. I should have checked the revies
> 
> in the meantime, anyone know of a good, fun shooting gallery type thing?


the last DOOM is pretty good


----------



## moon (Mar 18, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah the animations are a bit dodgy, but it doesnt bother me that much


I think they were going for the Thunderbirds look

The facial movements are almost exactly the same lol


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2017)

mass effect three and half life 2.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 22, 2017)

I finished ME3 last night.

And cried. Sobbed. Wailed. It's been a tough week, so it was emotional anyway. And it might well be the last time I ever play it, which added to the sadness. The ME games are the most important to me, for reasons. 

Anyway, I'm still recovering.

I've used a VPN to unlock Mass Effect: Andromeda a day early. Just spent a bit of time in the cc so far. Can't make a decent Sara to save my life.


----------



## moon (Mar 22, 2017)

ME:3 had sooo many 'feels' in it that I dont think any other game can live up to the emotional intensity it generated.
And the sad thing is that I expect every other game to be as nourishing, but they have all failed to deliver so far... although DA:I was quite good.
In some ways Mass Effect 1-3 set a precedent that exceeded the capabilities of most gaming studios, even its own..


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 22, 2017)

tommers said:


> That's a good shooter.



Was enjoying this, but am already stuck at one of the wall climbing bits, 15 minutes or so in.  I just can't get it, despite watching the ghost soldier.


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Was enjoying this, but am already stuck at one of the wall climbing bits, 15 minutes or so in.  I just can't get it, despite watching the ghost soldier.


I think it makes first person platforming as good as it can be but it's still a bit frustrating at times. Wait till you're having to time jumps to avoid electric ceilings 

Stick with it though, it's good.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 23, 2017)

tommers said:


> I think it makes first person platforming as good as it can be but it's still a bit frustrating at times. Wait till you're having to time jumps to avoid electric ceilings
> 
> Stick with it though, it's good.



Slowly getting the hang of wall running.  I think this might be the most gorgeous game I've played on the ps4.  The combat is so satisfying too.


----------



## tommers (Mar 26, 2017)

Bought battle brothers. It's been teaching me what happens when a bunch of ill-equipped farmers go up against anybody in any kind of armour. 

It's not been pretty.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 27, 2017)

Giving X-Com 2 a go on Ironman mode. Damn it's unforgiving - you think you're going along fine but one wrong move and you get stomped on. Or even bad luck - I had an implausible run of missed shots last night and had my team half destroyed as a result.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 27, 2017)

Lego Worlds....


----------



## agricola (Mar 27, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> The biggest problem is the eyes, imo. Lip syncing was always going to be problematic in any game that allows such extensive customisation and has such a lot of random dialogue. Horizon is getting rave reviews but its lip syncing is dodgy as well, but it gets a pass because it's so smooth otherwise. But that's one character.
> 
> But the eyes - BioWare just don't know how to model them.
> 
> ...



Apologies if this sounds like madness, but I wonder whether default Sara was always meant to be the default?  I say this because the Sara on my playthrough (who has the same face option as moon's) has very few lip-sync problems, eye problems, graphical issues or whatever.   She looks much more like a person than any of the other options does, or at least looks like someone has put much more time into creating her than the others.


----------



## moon (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm still trying to play Mass Effect Andromeda, I've made about 4 characters now and played the prologue many times but I can't seem to move on.. it's like I don't want to properly start the game because I don't want it to end.
But... ima gonna move forward... soon


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2017)

Was enjoying Far Cry 4 but it freezes when I kill one of the bosses near the end. Tis very frustrating.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 28, 2017)

agricola said:


> Apologies if this sounds like madness, but I wonder whether default Sara was always meant to be the default?  I say this because the Sara on my playthrough (who has the same face option as moon's) has very few lip-sync problems, eye problems, graphical issues or whatever.   She looks much more like a person than any of the other options does, or at least looks like someone has put much more time into creating her than the others.



I believe she was, yes. Mine has almost no lip sync problems either. And in fact as far as I can tell neither does default Sara, but the internet is as the internet does, and it has ripped apart 4 or 5 instances by freeze-frame and analysed to the nth degree and decided it's representative of everything else.

Every single character has done a derp at some point. The reason they're fixating on default Sara is driven in large part by a small minority of extremely unpleasant people who are certain feminists have ruined their game by forcing the developers to make Sara 'ugly'. Which she is not.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2017)

Oddworld: New n Tasty

I'd remembered playing the original on a console and being charmed by this weird platformer where a slave-worker alien thing in a meatplant realises that his species is going to be the meat in the new pies. So I got this newer version on PC, near flawless port so far as I can tell. Its lovely, by turns funny and frustrating. Really good looking as well, theres a wonderfully horrible squelchiness about it all


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2017)

so I found out that sometime drunk me must have purchased Rayman Legends and not got it to work. I needed to install the UBIsoft player or launch pad whatever these things are called now. Virtual consoles.

In any case it is OBSCENELY good fun, just the right amount of hardness to reward ratio a decent platformer gives you. All the more interesting as there is no cowards button, AKA the Fquicksave. So if you mis-time a slightest step, back to the start of the sequence.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> so I found out that sometime drunk me must have purchased Rayman Legends and not got it to work. I needed to install the UBIsoft player or launch pad whatever these things are called now. Virtual consoles.
> 
> In any case it is OBSCENELY good fun, just the right amount of hardness to reward ratio a decent platformer gives you. All the more interesting as there is no cowards button, AKA the Fquicksave. So if you mis-time a slightest step, back to the start of the sequence.



I dunno man, these days I find that I have far less patience than I used to when it comes to constantly dying and retrying in video games. Quicksave is a godsend for people like me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2017)

NoXion said:


> I dunno man, these days I find that I have far less patience than I used to when it comes to constantly dying and retrying in video games. Quicksave is a godsend for people like me.



If I didn't have quick or autosave in rpg/shooter/narrative type games I would rapidly lose my shit. But with rayman its back to a series of sequences (which you can restart any time) within the level. So if you do fuck up you never get knocked back THAT far. Wonderfully fluid keyboard handling also, which is nice because usually control pads are the button mashing don device for these games


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 4, 2017)

Tearaway Unfolded came "free" with PSN this month.  I've been enjoying playing that with my 4 year old, although after a while she loses interest and is like "Let's play Mario Kart" (again).  Which is fine by me too.


----------



## Chz (Apr 4, 2017)

NoXion said:


> I dunno man, these days I find that I have far less patience than I used to when it comes to constantly dying and retrying in video games. Quicksave is a godsend for people like me.


Nah, Rayman Legends is brilliant. The difficulty only begins to intrude if you're absolutely obsessed with unlocking the last character and the last level (both of which are just reskins). I love it, the six year-old loves it. It works on all levels. I could play the end of world musical levels over and over and over... Especially the skeleton mariachi _Eye of the Tiger_ one.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 11, 2017)

Picked up The Bioshock Collection for cheap.  Had played 2 and 3 previously, though far from completed them.  Still great games and I'm sure there are definite visual improvements on the ps


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2017)

Me every 2 days: Rayman is doing my nut. This game can fuck off

Me every other two days: I'll just smash this one level...

I still haven't got the highest award yet, not even on levels where I've got near everything you are supposed to collect or do


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2017)

Still idly playing Far Cry 4 - finished the main mission, but still have some side missions and collectables to get as well as some new locations.
Thinking of fun ways to kill wildlife too. Kill an elephant, skin it, mine it with C4, walk away up a cliff or out of sight somewhere, chuck a bunch of raw meat onto the elephant carcass to lure other wild life, blow up carcass and the lured predators.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2017)

Single player: Doom 
Online: Titanfall 2

Both good fun!


----------



## Leo2 (Apr 22, 2017)

Mainly World of Warplanes and World of Warships on line - yeh, I know, pathetic for a 20 year old uni student who should be employing his time more productively. 

But I find the graphics amazing on a PC with a decent processor and graphics card.


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 22, 2017)

Overwatch, where I'm a frustrated ape


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2017)

just started playing the warhammer 40k Dawn of war 3 open beta ( this weekend only , free and anyone can join ) its pretty good so far but i havent been playing  long. Think a separate thread may be needed.


----------



## 8den (Apr 22, 2017)

Horizon zero dawn


----------



## magneze (Apr 22, 2017)

Finally finished Deus Ex: Mankind Divided. 67 odd hours including all the DLC. Fantastic game. Not quite as good as Human Revolution maybe, but they're probably my top two games ever, so not bad.

Will return to Tomb Raider and then a bit of Mad Max I think.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2017)

Still playing Battle Brothers, which is properly good if you fancy a turn based tactics game. 

And Fire Emblem: Heroes.  Which is addictive but makes me hate myself when I play it.

And Zelda still, and FTL still.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 23, 2017)

tommers said:


> Still playing Battle Brothers, which is properly good if you fancy a turn based tactics game.
> 
> And Fire Emblem: Heroes.  Which is addictive but makes me hate myself when I play it.
> 
> And Zelda still, and FTL still.



Finally unlocked Camilla in Fire Emblem: Heroes


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Finally unlocked Camilla in Fire Emblem: Heroes


I must have summoned about 60 heroes and have never got a five star, let alone a five star focus. 

There's a lot of grinding.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 23, 2017)

tommers said:


> I must have summoned about 60 heroes and have never got a five star, let alone a five star focus.
> 
> There's a lot of grinding.



Unlucky! I have had about 5 from about 60


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 24, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> just started playing the warhammer 40k Dawn of war 3 open beta ( this weekend only , free and anyone can join ) its pretty good so far but i havent been playing  long. Think a separate thread may be needed.


I'm guessing that if my laptop can just about handle DoW2 it won't play this.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 24, 2017)

Squad - The bastard love child of Battlefield and ArmA

I'm shit at it but its good fun trying to work as a team.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 3, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Just downloading Planet Coaster which, by the looks of it, is just Rollercoaster Tycoon with a different name. No bad thing plus a crap ton of modded content out there.



YouSir - How did you get on with this? I'm feeling the theme park building itch...


----------



## YouSir (May 3, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> YouSir - How did you get on with this? I'm feeling the theme park building itch...



Does everything you want it to, if you're coming from Rollercoaster Tycoon memories, although when I last played it was buggy as hell, had to give up in the end as every game I played crashed after a certain point. Developers were responsive but no proper fix came out so haven't touched it since. Would happily give it another go if I find it works properly though, which it might do by now.

Not a long term game mind, if you've got the itch it's a way to scratch it but more one you wheel out once a year than a regular habit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 3, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Does everything you want it to, if you're coming from Rollercoaster Tycoon memories, although when I last played it was buggy as hell, had to give up in the end as every game I played crashed after a certain point. Developers were responsive but no proper fix came out so haven't touched it since. Would happily give it another go if I find it works properly though, which it might do by now.
> 
> Not a long term game mind, if you've got the itch it's a way to scratch it but more one you wheel out once a year than a regular habit.



It piqued my interest when someone said, "Planet Coaster is to RCT what Cities: Skylines is to Sim City." I love Cities: Skylines and could never get into the Sim City games. They emphasised it has more of a focus on building than management, and that sandbox mode is where it really shines. But I'm seeing it has loads of problems with lag as soon as you build anything remotely not-small or have 1000 guests or so. It seems to be one where even Ryzen can't give you a completely smooth experience.


----------



## YouSir (May 3, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> It piqued my interest when someone said, "Planet Coaster is to RCT what Cities: Skylines is to Sim City." I love Cities: Skylines and could never get into the Sim City games. They emphasised it has more of a focus on building than management, and that sandbox mode is where it really shines. But I'm seeing it has loads of problems with lag as soon as you build anything remotely not-small or have 1000 guests or so. It seems to be one where even Ryzen can't give you a completely smooth experience.



Yeah, was watching YouTube videos before I bought it and even the people there with their flash machines were getting a lot of lag, especially when they threw lots of features and effects into the park. Will say though that, depending on how deep you want to get, the early-mid game can be fun in itself. I've seen people building elaborate, completely full parks but if you're in it for casual kicks I reckon it'd be rare to reach the point where it collapses. That said, never good to have a game where you're forced to stop playing by technical constraints.

Does have a bit of micro management in it too, or did when I played, staff had to be individually trained and their pay rates adjusted for example, or they'd all quit. And you need to work on traffic flows and stuff in the park, figuring out where the problems are. So not all pretty Pirates of the Carribean rip offs.


----------



## The Boy (May 3, 2017)

Subnautica.

I seem to both love and loath games where you search and craft.  Mainly cos I'm rubbish at the, like.  Very pretty though.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 8, 2017)

Finally downloaded all 40GB of Dirt Rally. Knackered and nauseated after twenty minutes


----------



## D'wards (May 8, 2017)

I like a racing game, but none on the ps4 I have liked at all. I hated need 4 speed ps4 cos of the open world.

Gone back to Need 4 Speed Hot Pursuit on the ps3. Its good cos I can beat everyone's times on the autolog and there's fuck all they can do about it, as none of me pals have it anymore.


----------



## Dandred (May 9, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Squad - The bastard love child of Battlefield and ArmA
> 
> I'm shit at it but its good fun trying to work as a team.



Ohhh! I used to love PR a few years ago.


----------



## BassJunkie (May 10, 2017)

I've been playing Lovers In A Dangerous Spacetime.  I find it quite compelling.  And the graphics get more and more beautiful, psychedelic even as it goes on.  The last time I had so much fun running up and down ladders I was playing Chuckie Egg.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 11, 2017)

*Another Brick in the Mall*
Shopping-centre management sim. It's in early access and I've completed all that there is. Entertaining enough for five-ten hours.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2017)

Assasins Creed brotherhood. Did a 6 hours straight and a bag o weed. Sunrise shamed me into stopping. Its fun, even just doing medieval parkour through borgia land


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 11, 2017)

Have you played 'Assassins creed black flag ' yet ?

Best in the series imo , mind you brotherhood is also very good, glad youre enjoying it


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Have you played 'Assassins creed black flag ' yet ?
> 
> Best in the series imo , mind you brotherhood is also very good, glad youre enjoying it



I'll keep that in mind for when I fancy getting another AC game. I'm not sure I like (or really care) about the whole meta story where I'm in the 'real' world. The gameplay is god enough that it doesn't matter .


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 11, 2017)

its more of a pirate game than an AC game, sea battles included


----------



## steveo87 (May 13, 2017)

Sat in my new flat, FINALLY got my PS4 out of storage, no Wi-Fi but never mind I'm happy to play off line - a bit of Pro Ego.
Sit down and turn it on, get as far as the intro and my controller dies. Where's the cable?

It's at my mums...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 15, 2017)

I'm in early access of Steel Division: Normandy 44. It's basically Wargame with better graphics, set in WWII.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 15, 2017)

I'm having a pop at Portal 2. Oldie but goodie.
Wish they'd made another.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 17, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I'm in early access of Steel Division: Normandy 44. It's basically Wargame with better graphics, set in WWII.




Yeah it looks very good, enjoyed Wargame a lot.




Dandred said:


> Ohhh! I used to love PR a few years ago.




I am unaware of what this means.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 18, 2017)

The wish list feature on Steam is brilliant. I used it as a reminder for games I liked the look of but you get emailed when they're on sale! 

Eight quid for City Skylines. Of course. Cheers.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 19, 2017)

Adventure Capitalist. It's pooooiiiiisssssssssoooooooonnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Who PhD (May 20, 2017)

Injustice 2, where a grown man (me) attempts to play thumb yoga on a console controller against twitch kids from across time and space.

In other words, a superhero fighting game where Darkseid is beaten up by a girl.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2017)

Starcrawlers.

I backed it on Kickstarter about 3 years ago, and they finally released it.

It's....superb. Really, really good. Loads of little touches.

Dungeon Master but in the future.


----------



## Ming (May 26, 2017)

Rising Storm GOTY is free on Humble Bundle at the moment.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2017)

Been playing Age Of Empires II recently, after reinstalling it following a hard disk wipe. It's still great, 18 years after it was released.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2017)

Causing trouble in South America in Ghost Recon! So much devious black ops fun!


.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2017)

caned it on rayman last night. After what felt like a difficulty spike had put me off I went back after a few weeks rest. Back in the game


----------



## Chz (May 28, 2017)

Just give it a rest once you've finished off all the main levels. Some of those "Invaded!" ones are outright impossible to master and you'll hurl the controller/keyboard at a wall.


----------



## aileen (May 30, 2017)

Dark Souls 3


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 1, 2017)

gwent


----------



## Dandred (Jun 2, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yeah it looks very good, enjoyed Wargame a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Squad - The bastard love child of Battlefield and ArmA

I'm shit at it but its good fun trying to work as a team.

The team that have made Squad are from Project Reality, a BF2 mod.


----------



## moon (Jun 6, 2017)

Skyrim remastered, I forgot how good this game was, in fact I wouldn't even call it a game, it's more of a journey. 
I'm focusing on lore on this my second play through... something I didn't really care for before, but all the links to ESO etc are so insightful and fascinating they provide a more in depth perspective to the mmo I've been playing for over a year. 
Plus I need to break my ESO Addiction as my life just suddenly got much better for various reasons and I realised I was using ESO to get me through a pretty difficult time.
Which is fair enough because it worked..  
YAY to living in a virtual fantasy world and loving every minute of it


----------



## NoXion (Jun 7, 2017)

I can tell you what I'm not playing any more: Minecraft with the FTB Monster modpack, with a couple of personal additions. It was working great last night, yet this afternoon when I came home to play it, the damn thing doesn't even start when I hit the Play button on the launcher. I've already tried a couple of solutions to no avail.

Just my fucking luck that this kind of shit happens right as I'm starting to get into the ComputerCraft stuff, in particular the little robots, in order to expedite the construction of my Space Pyramid. I'd just cracked how "for loops" work, and some work got done without risking repetitive strain injury on my part. I was also contemplating writing a more sophisticated program which would allow me to take a more hands-off approach when supervising the robots.

If this doesn't somehow fix itself, I'll only have Kerbal Space Program to satisfy my technological sandbox cravings.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2017)

I've been playing 'world of goo' which cost 3 pounds and is frustrating but fun. Starts to make you think about structures a lot. I say this game is an Educational Tool. Obvs I am not even past third puzzle


----------



## BigTom (Jun 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I've been playing 'world of goo' which cost 3 pounds and is frustrating but fun. Starts to make you think about structures a lot. I say this game is an Educational Tool. Obvs I am not even past third puzzle


It's really good, loved it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2017)

BigTom said:


> It's really good, loved it


bargain at 3 quid, its pretty and responsive. I've never been much cop at building things though so its a challenge. I've been playing puzzle-platformers recently over run and gun. Rayman is doing my nut tho.


----------



## Yata (Jun 8, 2017)

Killing Floor 2 is free this month on PS4 if youve got PS Plus as well as all episodes of Life is Strange, usually some shyt indie pixel games but this months games worth a look


----------



## mather (Jun 10, 2017)

Hearts of Iron IV


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2017)

Wipeout. It's just like the old days.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 12, 2017)

Got my modded Minecraft working again with a fresh installation, but unfortunately I have lost my previous saves. I am starting my Space Pyramid again from scratch, including the code I wrote to run the robots. I may dedicate the structure to Sisyphus.

Here's a screenshot of the new setup:







As I approach the base of the pyramid I'll probably start deploying multiple block-laying robots to speed things up a bit.


----------



## bimble (Jun 12, 2017)

Monument Valley 2 exists now, which is making me happy. Apart from one other thing this is the only computer game i've played since 'new zealand story' which must have been about 1962..

What else exists that's a bit like monument valley?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2017)

Rime. It's like Zelda without the combat. Very relaxing.



EDIT: Not intended as an aswer to you bimble, although you probably would enjoy it if you have the right hardware.


----------



## bimble (Jun 12, 2017)

^ that does look nice but yeah i don't have one of those machines.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 18, 2017)

Finally got around to starting Pillars of Eternity.

I have no idea what I'm doing.

I took on a bear when I shouldn't've. Didn't end well.

Got to find a pub, apparently.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2017)

"What remains of Edith Finch"

It's more interactive story than game, really, but it's beautifully-done and curiously affecting - had a couple of wet eye moments and several instances of that feeling where you put your lips tight together and nod, knowingly - sort of a "Yeah, that was inevitable, but it's beautiful and sad and _right, _whatever the name for that feeling is.

So yeah, basically, if you like thoughtful and surprising and not exactly tremendous amounts of action but BOATLOADS of feels, give it a try.

Glowing review of it here (Trigger Warning: Link to the Daily Telegraph, but only the video game section)
What Remains of Edith Finch review - An emotional roller coaster that explores our curious relationship with tragedy


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2017)

Just finished it. Proper sobbed


----------



## Crispy (Jun 21, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Rime. It's like Zelda without the combat. Very relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Not intended as an aswer to you bimble, although you probably would enjoy it if you have the right hardware.



I just finished this and it's LOVELY. Music like a Ghibli movie. Melancholy bittersweet ending like one too. If you liked: Journey, Zelda, Ico, Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons, you'll love this.


----------



## moon (Jun 22, 2017)

I have cut up my ESO disc as there is no such thing as playing that game in moderation, everything about it is designed to draw you in and make you addicted to it...cough...RNG...cough..
So there you have it.. lets see what happens now... because I truly loved being in that game   lol


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 23, 2017)

moon said:


> I have cut up my ESO disc as there is no such thing as playing that game in moderation, everything about it is designed to draw you in and make you addicted to it...cough...RNG...cough..
> So there you have it.. lets see what happens now... because I truly loved being in that game   lol



I try to stick to games with an end these days.  Open-ended stuff is a dangerous trap...as I found out after several hundred hours on Civ 4.


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2017)

Nex Machina.  I'm not usually into bullet hell shoot em ups but fuck me this is brilliant.


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2017)

Seriously. Digital crack. 

I'm crap at it obviously but it's so beautiful.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2017)

managed to lose my bankcard on the day of all the steam sales so...I dunno probably a blessing rather than a curse really.So its mainly been oddworld new n tasty and rayman.

oddworld's Abe handles like a cunt, but his mental powers make up for it


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 3, 2017)

GTA V.   I'm surprised by how good it is.  Especially as I really didn't like IV.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 3, 2017)

moon said:


> I have cut up my ESO disc as there is no such thing as playing that game in moderation, everything about it is designed to draw you in and make you addicted to it...cough...RNG...cough..
> So there you have it.. lets see what happens now... because I truly loved being in that game   lol



Did the same with Destiny (well, sold the disc for £4 on eBay). Bungie are well known for employing psychologists to fully maximise the addictiveness of the game. Sickening really.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 4, 2017)

I've been playing Postal 2: Paradise Lost. Had great nihilistic fun earlier chasing a screaming Bandit whose limbs I was severing while giggling maniacally and snapping a giant pair of shears. Well, he did attack me first.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 6, 2017)

I finished Monument 2 in two commutes. I picked up Lumino City... I'm not sure though. I played it a lot but I seem to have paused now. Flicking brought the manual is annoying and it seems just a bit too fetch-quest a lot of the time. Very pretty though and lovely atmosphere, which is important - if it doesn't take me out of my head it's failing on the commute game basis.

Desktop-wise, I just bought Shadowrun: Dragonfall and Ladykiller In A Bind.


----------



## tommers (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm still playing nex Machina. I'm beginning to think that it might be the best game I've played in a really long time. Maybe ever in a weird way. 

It's just so fair. And so hard. So every time you die it's your fault. But if you get it right you feel invincible, dancing around the bullets. It's fucking art. I would love to be good at it. 

There's nothing extraneous. It's stripped down pure gaming. Beautiful. 

You should buy it and then add me on Steam and then we can compare scores.


----------



## tommers (Jul 8, 2017)

Nex Machina review – a pure, brilliant shoot-'em-up

I couldn't agree more.  Absolutely sums it up.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 9, 2017)

kingdom rush. I don't like the real-time element of the game, I really prefer to be able to craft the defense and see what happens. But. But. It can be pretty cool upgrading your towers/barracks etc in real time, spesh when you get variants on tower sort. I can live with it. Oh and the 'having two emergency blokes to deploy' every 10 seconds is annoying, it becomes a distraction. Still, gripes aside it is good fun


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 10, 2017)

DOORKICKERS after firing it up on my lappy during an article brainfart.

Have since booted it up on my desktop during another article brainfart.

Also, Star Vikings (iOS), and Desktop Dungeons.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 10, 2017)

Since getting an un-knackered replacement phone yesterday, I'm also quite keen on actually playing Brothers: a Tale of Two Sons.

Which has been on my phone in the 'CBA' category for fucking ages. Like, multiple years, I think.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 11, 2017)

Prune. Which is one of those minimalist iOS puzzle games where you trim parts of a tree to get it to grow in a certain direction and grow flowers, rather than being about prunes, or even a single prune. I'm going to write a game called "Tree" where you dry out plums to an ambient soundtrack.

It's quite good actually though not super hard. Almost finished the bonus levels.


----------



## Supine (Jul 11, 2017)

Elite on ps4. Only played for half an hour but managed to crash straight into the docking station. Just like when I played the original back in the 80's


----------



## moon (Jul 11, 2017)

Nothing because I deleted all the games on my PS4   I love them but I want my life back  and I can't play anything in moderation.
I recently started playing the Witcher 3 and thought I could casually play for an hr or so a day but it just escalated to the point where I kept thinking about levelling, getting all the gear, increasing my powers etc etc etc.. I can't be trusted around a game...


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 11, 2017)

I think I should have done that years ago.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm not playing anything at the moment because the trusty old warhorse is dying.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 20, 2017)

Fallout 4. I have moments when I hate it (usually when I get jumped by something nasty) but I'm also seriously addicted. Played last night for hours without even noticing the time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 20, 2017)

GTA V, I am loving it but was very surprised at my initial reaction to it which was of, well, shock at just how violent it was in terms of game play and language *shuffles Mary Whitehouse knickers*  

It really surprised me as I had watched Mr.QofG's play it so it was not exactly unexpected plus I have always come to the defence of video games when they are accused of being too violent, inciting violence etc.. (and I still would).

I suppose I am just not used to playing games like GTA, tend to stick to more fantasy (Skyrim or Fallout where you are generally killing ghouls, raiders or mutants!) or platformers like "Ratchet and Clank", "Crash Bandicoot" (I *will* be buying N-Sane!!)

However after my initial uncomfortable reaction I am now really enjoying it and I think that is mainly due to it being such a brilliant realised game in terms of location, voice acting, game play etc...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 20, 2017)

Also my tagline comes from GTA V which I adopted _way _before I even played the game as I heard it in one of Mr.QofG's sessions and it greatly amused me


----------



## blairsh (Jul 20, 2017)

Played Until Dawn through last week, it suited my short attention span, probably why i was only left with two survivors at the end 

Need something to go at other than hammerng Combomaster on Batman really


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 20, 2017)

Spent a few hours on Albion Online this evening, because some guildies from EVE were raving about it. It's pretty nice (and very pretty, in a simple way), not much hand-holding after the tutorial and lots of different ways to develop your character.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 20, 2017)

I found myself looking at graphic cards for my PC so I could play and a traditional FPS like the new Doom. Which is a bit silly as I hardly get to use the PS4 for gaming. Maybe in a few months...


----------



## souljacker (Jul 20, 2017)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Spent a few hours on Albion Online this evening, because some guildies from EVE were raving about it. It's pretty nice (and very pretty, in a simple way), not much hand-holding after the tutorial and lots of different ways to develop your character.



Hi buddy, not noticed you on the boards for a while. You still playing eve?

I've been playing Shadow Warrior all night tonight, free on humble bundle at the mo.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 21, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Hi buddy, not noticed you on the boards for a while. You still playing eve?


Yep, been playing for over 3 years now - run the Brave education team, and just got my first dread.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 21, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> GTA V, I am loving it but was very surprised at my initial reaction to it which was of, well, shock at just how violent it was in terms of game play and language *shuffles Mary Whitehouse knickers*



Yeah, I had a similar thing, but I also got over it quite quickly (I didn't with GTA IV).  Especially with Trevor now playable.  Although I do seem to have got into a habit of getting Trevor to steal a fast bike, and driving as fast as I can whist listening to Channel X, and then invariably wiping out and then cutting to Trevor walking out of a hospital 4k lighter.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Hi buddy, not noticed you on the boards for a while. You still playing eve?
> 
> I've been playing Shadow Warrior all night tonight, free on humble bundle at the mo.



picked this up cos its free and had a run through last night. Slice n dice. Navigation can be a pain in the testes but its good for a freebie


----------



## souljacker (Jul 21, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> picked this up cos its free and had a run through last night. Slice n dice. Navigation can be a pain in the testes but its good for a freebie



The story/dialogue is quite fun.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 30, 2017)

Picked up Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun on sale this w/e. Couldn't resist the 95% or so positive ratings.

Have only played a couple of hours; bit dubious at first; but in no time flat was gunning at speed runs. Some lovely mechanics. Properly cracking little game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 31, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Fallout 4. I have moments when I hate it (usually when I get jumped by something nasty) but I'm also seriously addicted. Played last night for hours without even noticing the time.



I never finished this. I should get back to it. I don't know whether it would be worth starting over or not. It was a great game, what I saw of it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 31, 2017)

I never finished fallout 4 either.  My interest in it sort of petered out.  I think it's a good game, which could have been great.   It's a shame there isn't a New Vegas equivalent to Fallout 4. 

Although the people I really want to do a post apoc rpg is Projekt Red. Which will probably never happen.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 31, 2017)

I thought the story in Fallout 4 was pretty rubbish tbh. I did complete it but I can see how a lot of people would spend plenty of time exploring (which was great) but not actually bothering to finish the game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 31, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I thought the story in Fallout 4 was pretty rubbish tbh. I did complete it but I can see how a lot of people would spend plenty of time exploring (which was great) but not actually bothering to finish the game.



It suffers from that thing very common in a lot of open world rpgs - there's a story with a sense of urgency but at the same time it's encouraging you to ignore the story and just strike out and explore. It's really marked in FO4, since you're looking for your child - which, unless you create a backstory for your character where they're a disassociating sociopath with no feelings of familial care or love, means you are torn between saying a) wow, so much to explore, fuck my kid; or b) I need to find out where my baby is, these 398359876 abandoned bunkers can wait.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2017)

Sleeping Dogs - I'm not very good at the fighting, but I'm still enjoying it


----------



## Dandred (Jul 31, 2017)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon with full bells and whistles.    

Gone through sniper elite 4 and Call of Duty Infinite in the last three weeks, the Ghost Recon whips them both.


----------



## 8den (Jul 31, 2017)

My PS4 got nicked with all my saved game Data. Fallout 4, The Last of Us, Horizon Zero Dawn, the lot.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 31, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> It suffers from that thing very common in a lot of open world rpgs - there's a story with a sense of urgency but at the same time it's encouraging you to ignore the story and just strike out and explore. It's really marked in FO4, since you're looking for your child - which, unless you create a backstory for your character where they're a disassociating sociopath with no feelings of familial care or love, means you are torn between saying a) wow, so much to explore, fuck my kid; or b) I need to find out where my baby is, these 398359876 abandoned bunkers can wait.


Yeah, it's a balance that few games get right, though I suspect it may mostly affect the more RP-inclined player. Long questy RPGs don't have a lot of replay value so you know you're unlikely to be arsed going over it all again in a different way and don't want to miss side detail the first time round, plus you know that in many cases this is the only way you will get info or weapons or companions or whatever that you'll need, but it can feel bizarre and immersion-breaking to say "what the hell saving the world isn't so important I can't spend a while chasing down this random woman's lost sheep".

Plus open world games which also have an ethics system can't practically penalise you for doing this, which makes them seem even more artificial - you might get a bad rating for nicking a potato but not for spending a week ignoring your responsibilities to get hold of an artefact revolver.

ETA: the Zelda games have seemed to do it quite well IME, though that may be because you have a fixed PC who's kind of characterless and a world that's a bit surreal anyway. But I think meaningful quests have always been tied into the main plot thread pretty well.


----------



## 8den (Jul 31, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> It suffers from that thing very common in a lot of open world rpgs - there's a story with a sense of urgency but at the same time it's encouraging you to ignore the story and just strike out and explore. It's really marked in FO4, since you're looking for your child - which, unless you create a backstory for your character where they're a disassociating sociopath with no feelings of familial care or love, means you are torn between saying a) wow, so much to explore, fuck my kid; or b) I need to find out where my baby is, these 398359876 abandoned bunkers can wait.



Fuck that Preston Garvey guy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2017)

Metro: Last Light

v. Good. claustrophobic. Play in the dark. Excelent russian accents lol. I've got some decent weapons upgrades and am crossing a surface level in a gasmask.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2017)

8den said:


> Fuck that Preston Garvey guy.



But there's a settlement.

And it's under attack.

This is where my sociopathic tendencies come to the fore.

"Let them die."

Seriously, if the dickheads can't survive in a settlement that I've fortified with a million automatic perimeter weapons, in a world they've been living in their entire lives (whereas this is all entirely new to me) then fuck 'em.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 4, 2017)

Got Hollow Knight yesterday, currently 34% off in Steam sale. Only played a couple of hours so far, but it's lovely.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 5, 2017)

Bought Bulletstorm for the PS4, as it was going pretty cheap.  Great fun.  Used to have it for the 360 but never completed it.


----------



## binka (Aug 5, 2017)

Haven't bought a game in years, last one was one of the CODs on Xbox about 4/5 years ago. Today I decided to buy Player Unknown's Battlegrounds. It's a new online only FPS where 100 players get parachuted onto an island and it's a battle royale affair where you scavenge for guns and supplies and try to kill other players and not get killed, the playable area of the island is constantly shrinking from a blue forcefield which pushes the players closer together. 

It's a great idea for a game and sounds right up my alley. I've played 5 times so far and my record is zero kills five deaths. 

Basically you jump out the plane and aim for some buildings, you go inside and search all the rooms and find some trousers and a sickle then you go outside and someone shoots you in the head with a sniper rifle.


----------



## binka (Aug 5, 2017)

Just went back on and got my first kill - found a frying pan then chased some poor unarmed cunt around a warehouse for 2 minutes until I cornered him and finished him off. Then I went outside and someone shot me in the head. Well worth the thirty quid imo


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2017)

modern warfare 3
Except I'm not playing it anymore as it only took about 6 hours to finish. What a rip off


----------



## 8den (Aug 6, 2017)

3/4 of the way through Arkham City on the PS4. Then have to restart Horizon Zero Dawn to get a character to level up in time for the DLC. I've lost all my fallout 4 saves too, so half tempted to rebuy that to rebuild a character but that actually seems like a massive chore.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> modern warfare 3
> Except I'm not playing it anymore as it only took about 6 hours to finish. What a rip off



Am I the only one that thinks many modern games go on way too long?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Am I the only one that thinks many modern games go on way too long?


probably - i want to be immersed in a game for a few weeks, not complete it in one day


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 6, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Am I the only one that thinks many modern games go on way too long?



No. At this rate the witcher 3 will take me over a year to finish.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> modern warfare 3
> Except I'm not playing it anymore as it only took about 6 hours to finish. What a rip off



I think it's because the COD series are more multi player games, with a little bit of single player bolted on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I think it's because the COD series are more multi player games, with a little bit of single player bolted on.


Yeah, I only like playing single player and have no interest in playing with kids online teabagging each other and being better than me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, I only like playing single player and have no interest in playing with kids online teabagging each other and being better than me.



Likewise, so probably would buy a game from that franchise unless it was seriously cheap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2017)

Now onto Resident Evil 6 - too dark to see owt


----------



## Chz (Aug 6, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> No. At this rate the witcher 3 will take me over a year to finish.


The problem with Witcher 3 is that the control scheme and overall mechanics are so different from other games and so whenever I take a break (I'm about a third of the way through Blood & Wine) I find it near impossible to get back into it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 6, 2017)

Chz said:


> The problem with Witcher 3 is that the control scheme and overall mechanics are so different from other games and so whenever I take a break (I'm about a third of the way through Blood & Wine) I find it near impossible to get back into it.



I try and do one at a time as my gaming time is so limited it's hard enough to keep track of just one game. Problem is the last one was Fallout so it's only the second game I've played on my PS4.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> probably - i want to be immersed in a game for a few weeks, not complete it in one day



You shouldn't be spending 6 hours of your day in front of a screen (if you can help it).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> You shouldn't be spending 6 hours of your day in front of a screen (if you can help it).


LOL. As if. We spend our lives in front of screens these days. Sometimes three at once.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 14, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> You shouldn't be spending 6 hours of your day in front of a screen (if you can help it).



I'll tell that my boss and see how far it gets me.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2017)

Just ordered Cities Skyline for the PS4 - was Twitching someone on it yesterday and it looks like Sim City with better looking cars and trees.

Looking forward to getting this


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm playing West of Loathing. It's very good. An RPG for people who don't like proper RPGs, I think.


----------



## dervish (Aug 21, 2017)

I thought about buying Cities for PS4 but I never play it on steam, interested to know how good the control system is, if it's fiddly it's going to be no fun at all. 

I've been playing Just Cause 3 on PS4, really good fun finding new and interesting ways to tether people to death.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2017)

dervish said:


> I've been playing Just Cause 3 on PS4, really good fun finding new and interesting ways to tether people to death.


Me too - good ol PS+.

Tethering the apache gunships is satisfying


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2017)

Still messing around in No Man's Sky post-the new update. I'm really happy they've added in more direction and a new storyline. I'm following it at the moment and I think I'm going to be making my first portal jump soon.


----------



## Chz (Aug 21, 2017)

Decided to try Mass Effect Andromeda, now that they've said there are no more updates or DLC.

it scratches an itch. But it's merely decent, rather than great. Sort of like Prey that way. Prey is gorgeous, but clunky.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2017)

Bioshock Infinite - meh, bit too much story and I'm not taking it in, just wishing it'd cut to the chase.
So now I don't know why I'm doing what I'm doing. 
And there's way too much looking in bins to find money to pay for health/vigor/weapon upgrades - I wish games would give up on this and give us an option not to bother and just get the upgrades without all the searching around.


----------



## Chz (Aug 21, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> And there's way too much looking in bins to find money to pay for health/vigor/weapon upgrades


It seems _really_ bad in that particular title, though. I think it's because it mostly flows well, except for the bit where you're rummaging through every fucking bin looking for fag ends.

Did they eventually patch in a "Take All" for that? I remember on launch you had to take items one-by-one if there were several and I nearly went full on nuclear armageddon at it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2017)

Chz said:


> It seems _really_ bad in that particular title, though. I think it's because it mostly flows well, except for the bit where you're rummaging through every fucking bin looking for fag ends.
> 
> Did they eventually patch in a "Take All" for that? I remember on launch you had to take items one-by-one if there were several and I nearly went full on nuclear armageddon at it.


you can take all, but it's tedious, especially cos of the symmetrical design of it - you have to go down both paths to find all items. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Still messing around in No Man's Sky post-the new update. I'm really happy they've added in more direction and a new storyline. I'm following it at the moment and I think I'm going to be making my first portal jump soon.


T'other day i was mining a big gold thing for flipping ages, throwing away a load of other gear to make room. I then fell through the floor and was trapped underground, looking up at the floor above. Couldn't jet up there, and when i died my grave was below the ground level and i couldn't get to it.

I've put the game away again, after that


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 21, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Bioshock Infinite - meh, bit too much story and I'm not taking it in, just wishing it'd cut to the chase.
> .



There's always Space Invaders.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2017)

D'wards said:


> T'other day i was mining a big gold thing for flipping ages, throwing away a load of other gear to make room. I then fell through the floor and was trapped underground, looking up at the floor above. Couldn't jet up there, and when i died my grave was below the ground level and i couldn't get to it.
> 
> I've put the game away again, after that



When jetpacking, if you are pushing against a surface (like a vertical cave side) you can keep going after the charge runs out. They changed that quite early on because so many people were getting stuck. So it's always worth tying over and over by angling yourself against the cave walls and jetting up. You'll get disorientated when you get to any curved bits, but keep heading up in the same direction, and keep pushing against the wall, and it'll give you an infinite amount of jetpack.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> When jetpacking, if you are pushing against a surface (like a vertical cave side) you can keep going after the charge runs out. They changed that quite early on because so many people were getting stuck. So it's always worth tying over and over by angling yourself against the cave walls and jetting up. You'll get disorientated when you get to any curved bits, but keep heading up in the same direction, and keep pushing against the wall, and it'll give you an infinite amount of jetpack.


I do enjoy this game because of the slow gameplay and the fact you can listen to podcasts at the same time. 
Is the multiplayer active yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> There's always Space Invaders.


What?  Boring as fuck, now we have more complicated games


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 21, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> What?  Boring as fuck, now we have more complicated games



No story to get in the way, though!

Just winding you up...

I'm kind of with you anyway.  Story in games is lost on me.  Just not that interested in it, and I swap from game to game too frequently to remember what's going on.  I am, however, always impressed by the Bioshock games (mainly the art design) whenever I go back to them.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 21, 2017)

Reliving the past with MicroMachines.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2017)

Mattym said:


> Reliving the past with MicroMachines.


What are you playing that on?

I was king of MicroMachines in the ole megadrive days


----------



## Mattym (Aug 21, 2017)

D'wards said:


> What are you playing that on?
> 
> I was king of MicroMachines in the ole megadrive days



XBox1- I used to be great at it on the PS1 but my 13 year old is absolutely caning me at it nowadays.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I do enjoy this game because of the slow gameplay and the fact you can listen to podcasts at the same time.
> Is the multiplayer active yet?



Multiplayer in so much as if you're in the same vicinity as someone else you can voice chat with them and you can see a small glowing orb that represents them. People have been stumbling upon each other and heading out exploring together, and so on. Nothing more substantial yet.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Multiplayer in so much as if you're in the same vicinity as someone else you can voice chat with them and you can see a small glowing orb that represents them. People have been stumbling upon each other and heading out exploring together, and so on. Nothing more substantial yet.


Can you/will you be able to visit your mate's base?


----------



## Mattym (Aug 22, 2017)

Mattym said:


> XBox1- I used to be great at it on the PS1 but my 13 year old is absolutely caning me at it nowadays.



I've done what only a 45 yr old can do against a 13 yr old- I've sneaked down early to practise, but there's no practice mode. You have to go head to head against AI, meaning that this is much harder than it used to be. Comments on the MM Codemasters page suggest this as well. I'm hoping I can improve, because it was certainly up there with Mario Kart & the best racing game of all time, Sonic Racing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> So now I don't know why I'm doing what I'm doing.


eh so long as your doing work for the vox panthers...i mean populli..then the rest falls into place as you go

I agree that there is a LOT of time corpse-robbing and opening crates, but surely thats RPGs for you. Fallout New Vegas has enough of that, crafting etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> eh so long as your doing work for the vox panthers...i mean populli..then the rest falls into place as you go
> 
> I agree that there is a LOT of time corpse-robbing and opening crates, but surely thats RPGs for you. Fallout New Vegas has enough of that, crafting etc


Also, got well fucked off with it just now. Made loads of progress yesterday, went to resume game, and it's taken me way back, despite it autosaving several times while I was playing it yesterday. I've noticed other games do this too - why? or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Also, got well fucked off with it just now. Made loads of progress yesterday, went to resume game, and it's taken me way back, despite it autosaving several times while I was playing it yesterday. I've noticed other games do this too - why? or am I doing something wrong?


fuck knows mate, could be anything. I never get problems with that but I'm on pc and you I believe are on console, so fuck knows ennit.


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2017)

I've been playing a bit of Shadow Tactics.  In general it makes my head hurt but there was this bit the other day where I spent about half an hour looking at this group of guards that were stopping me getting to an objective.  I noticed that there was a blind spot behind a statue where I could place a trap.  And then I could lay an ambush for the others that I could trigger just as the guard got to the trap.

It was like the hits at the end of the Godfather.  One after another.  Clean.  Beautiful.


----------



## Ming (Aug 27, 2017)

Project Cars with the Oculus.
 Cool video about hitting 250 mph in various racing games from 2005 onwards.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 27, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Bioshock Infinite - meh, bit too much story and I'm not taking it in, just wishing it'd cut to the chase.
> So now I don't know why I'm doing what I'm doing.
> And there's way too much looking in bins to find money to pay for health/vigor/weapon upgrades - I wish games would give up on this and give us an option not to bother and just get the upgrades without all the searching around.



I got about half way through this and then life got in the way and never finished it. Had a PC upgrade and thought another revisiting it. You've just reminded me about one of things I found so frustrating and yet had totally forgotten. Thanks.

See also borderlands.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2017)

just cause 2 - took me a while to get into it - it's massive - addicted now


----------



## Chz (Aug 28, 2017)

Except for the improvements to the grapple, it really is better than JC3.

Would liked to have seen Burnoutaradise in that video. No, it doesn't even try to be realistic, but it has a great _feeling_ of speed. And it's a lot more *fun* than most of those. That being said, the addition of a Flatout game at the end made it worthwhile.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 28, 2017)

Chz said:


> Except for the improvements to the grapple, it really is better than JC3.



What's the difference?  I've played both, but only a little of 3.  The only thing people were moaning about in 3 is the slow down, but just imagine it's an action movie gone slo mo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> What's the difference?  I've played both, but only a little of 3.  The only thing people were moaning about in 3 is the slow down, but just imagine it's an action movie gone slo mo.


Why do you characterise criticism as 'moaning'?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 29, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do you characterise criticism as 'moaning'?



You can have 'whinging' if you prefer.


----------



## Chz (Aug 29, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> What's the difference?  I've played both, but only a little of 3.  The only thing people were moaning about in 3 is the slow down, but just imagine it's an action movie gone slo mo.


I'm not sure if the world is bigger or smaller, but there's definitely a whole lot less in it. Plus it performs like a dog, despite not actually looking much better (on the PC, at least - I think JC2 wasn't half as pretty on consoles). The performing races to unlock things that make the game less arduous is really quite infuriating.


----------



## moon (Aug 29, 2017)

Uncharted - The lost legacy Yes.. I had to get this, so nice to play as a badass female character who doesn't look 15 yrs old..

I haven't played much but so far it's AWESOME! 

I'm also only playing in small amounts so hopefully there is no chance of me getting lost in a virtual world again..
Hopefully


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Can you/will you be able to visit your mate's base?



You can turn on base sharing in the menu options. I believe if you have the coordinates of your base others can then visit.

There are loads of communities that have sprung up since release, and they find ways to find each other, or at least prior to 1.3 to find the same locations. Now they can see each other's little orbs (fnar), which makes it a bit more worthwhile.

This is an incredibly useful little website. It lets you input your coordinates and plot your galactic location in relation to various other community points of interest. You can find out your coordinates by placing a signal booster, and the coordinates will be shown when you go to interact with it. They can be converted into portal glyphs too (and vice versa).


----------



## D'wards (Aug 29, 2017)

I played Cities Skyline so much over the weekend i earlier saw traffic out of the window (i work on the 13th floor) and though, i must destroy the existing road and put in a wider one in its place


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2017)

Mattym said:


> Reliving the past with MicroMachines.



8 player micro machines on the PlayStation was our go to game in the 90s(since you only had two buttons, two players would share a controller up to 8) many many wasted stoned nights playing that.

We still call a friend of mine "Betty" after an avatar that was the spit of her in the game.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 29, 2017)

8den said:


> 8 player micro machines on the PlayStation was our go to game in the 90s(since you only had two buttons, two players would share a controller up to 8) many many wasted stoned nights playing that.
> 
> We still call a friend of mine "Betty" after an avatar that was the spit of her in the game.



Haha- The main avatar I can remember was a rasta guy who always said 'ye/yah right maaan'. 
EDIT- Jethro, in the link below.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 29, 2017)

I continue to die hard and repeatedly on Darkest Dungeon. 

After about 7 restarts, I've actually got a character to level 2 (!)

However, doing so has left me nearly bankrupt, so reset #8 is probably on the cards.


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2017)

Started Darkest Dungeons, and am replaying Horizon Zero Dawn, after my old PS4 was stolen, to build up a character in preparation for the DLC. Playing it on hard, it's easier than I remember.


----------



## tommers (Aug 30, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> I continue to die hard and repeatedly on Darkest Dungeon.
> 
> After about 7 restarts, I've actually got a character to level 2 (!)
> 
> However, doing so has left me nearly bankrupt, so reset #8 is probably on the cards.



Don't be afraid to sack them if they're a drain on resources.  Get rid.  It's a meat grinder, you only keep the best.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 30, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I played Cities Skyline so much over the weekend i earlier saw traffic out of the window (i work on the 13th floor) and though, i must destroy the existing road and put in a wider one in its place



I looked out of my window the other day to see a bird flying past and my NMS brain instantly wanted to raise my scanner up so I could identify and catalogue it. (In my defence I was currently having a really hard time finding the final species on that particular planet.)


----------



## moon (Aug 30, 2017)

Memories ..


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 3, 2017)

tommers said:


> Don't be afraid to sack them if they're a drain on resources.  Get rid.  It's a meat grinder, you only keep the best.


I am no longer convinced that this is a long term strategy. I'm up to week 22 and, tbh, I think I've only sacked two people. My main roster has 18 thoroughly consistent party members (there's probably a couple of vestals im not using enough, but ay) and all are benefiting from skill and equipment upgrades. I see the meat grinder strat working for the first handful of weeks; but investment pays off, imo! 

(I mean, I'd probably struggle if I had to escape a couple of dungeons, as I'd be pretty skint - my strategy is quite financially tight. But that feels like good game balancing rather than owt else. I do sometimes have large surpluses, I just can't bring myself not to splurge them on eqpt, skills, &c.)


----------



## blairsh (Sep 3, 2017)

No Man's Sky

After playing it once for a few hours at the start of the year, then getting distracted, i picked it back up at the start of this last week.

Done well over 20hours, probably doing it wrong, but really enjoying it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2017)

moon said:


> Memories ..



I made it through that tiny gap that you're supposed to walk through on Therum with the Mako precisely once, and was super proud. I spent ages attempting to do it every play through.


----------



## Ming (Sep 4, 2017)

Pillars of Eternity (good shit...love the BG/PST stuff).

One for the Jim Sterling peeps...


----------



## moon (Sep 4, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I made it through that tiny gap that you're supposed to walk through on Therum with the Mako precisely once, and was super proud. I spent ages attempting to do it every play through.


I had to read a tutorial on how to do it lol, its all about driving up the 'wall' on the left or something like that...
That part of the game was one of the most interesting, frustrating and funny bits of game design I've ever experienced. 
Well done Bioware, can we have some more please?


----------



## dervish (Sep 4, 2017)

So after Werv seeing me playing JC3 he wanted a go, I was a bit unsure about whether it was appropriate for an 8y/o, after some discussion with wiskey and reading a few reviews which all said it wasn't nearly as bad as it's 18 cert suggested we decided that it would probably be ok with supervision as it is largely playing with vehicles and wingsuits. In the discussion I suggested that maybe tomb raider would be more suitable as I remember it to be puzzle solving etc, as the definitive edition was on a good offer in the PSN store I thought I'd go for it. When he finished his session I had a go at tomb raider, werv watched the intro and first few minutes of gameplay. We both came to the conclusion that shooting bad guys was much more preferable than some of the properly gory, scary stuff in TR. He's sensibly decided that he doesn't want to play it.

But luckily neither of them hold a candle to minecraft so he's going to stick with that mostly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2017)

Funnily enough, I've just come here to post that I've just started Tomb Raider, to give myself a break from Just Cause 2. 
It's a bit too hard. Might not be able to finish it. You have to remember a lot of moves in a row and have good timing.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 5, 2017)

The Game of Thrones interactive story thing. Quite enjoying it really, making terrible choices but it does have the feel of a decent episode so far. Also getting Witcher 3, which hopefully lives up to the hype I've heard since it appeared.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 12, 2017)

Just downloaded the Bioshock Collection from the humble bundle sale. Playing the first one and it's pretty bonkers.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 13, 2017)

Tiny Rails.



I believe it may be aimed at seven year olds, but I've put about ten hours into it


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I believe it may be aimed at seven year olds, but I've put about ten hours into it



Looks nice.  Might pick it up later.


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2017)

Steamworld Dig 2.

The first one is a great underrated game, this one improves on it in every way.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 23, 2017)

far cry primal. only 12 quid download. 

am spending most of my time leathering people with a club until they are dead. bloody hell


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 23, 2017)

I bought a Switch the other week and I've played it literally once. (Zelda if you want to know; I also got Mario Karts but I haven't even opened it.)

I think I've stopped liking computer games. This is quite bad. They just feel like time ticking off my lifespan that I will never get back, now. Not that I'm doing anything more productive or worthwhile with that time.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 25, 2017)

Halo 3.

It was released 10 years ago today. Played it for hours at the weekend now it's backwards-compatible on Xbox One


----------



## dervish (Sep 25, 2017)

Still playing Just Cause 3. I haven't found many games that I actually want to play, probably played this three or four times as much as any other game at the moment.

And Werv is much, much better at it than me.


----------



## Ming (Sep 26, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I bought a Switch the other week and I've played it literally once. (Zelda if you want to know; I also got Mario Karts but I haven't even opened it.)
> 
> I think I've stopped liking computer games. This is quite bad. They just feel like time ticking off my lifespan that I will never get back, now. Not that I'm doing anything more productive or worthwhile with that time.


Thanks for saying that out loud. I've got all the toys but I don't use them. 500 odd Steam library games i've played about 10 of. I am getting back into graphic novels though (Sandman Ultimate ed. FTW).


----------



## Dandred (Sep 26, 2017)

Divinity 2


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2017)

Dandred said:


> Divinity 2


Me too. Good innit.


----------



## Ming (Sep 26, 2017)

I had an AD&D screen saver as a hero as my screen saver. It failed to load. My cross universe Moorcock ultimate hero failed to load (. Man, everything is going pea raped this week). I just told my phone to fuck off verbally because i accidently made the voice activation bit activate. But it didn't ..yeah.
Good luck!


----------



## Dandred (Sep 26, 2017)

tommers said:


> Me too. Good innit.



Steep learning curve though.....


----------



## tommers (Sep 27, 2017)

Dandred said:


> Steep learning curve though.....



Yes.  Lots of reloading of battles.  I don't mind that though.

I really like the world.  Lots of odd things going on and decent stories.  Also get the feeling that I'm not seeing half of it that I would if I had different companions or made different choices.

I am also considering making the sky rain blood as a way of beating the latest battle I'm stuck on.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 27, 2017)

It feels like a game you need to know how to play before you can play it..... Getting at bit repetitive in some ways. 

Just got of the first fort and ended up surrounded by fire and lightning with now way to escape....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2017)

Zelda on the switch , it does take a bit of getting into but once in its great


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2017)

What with all the Red Dead Redemption 2 news floating around at the moment, I've fired up the first one again. I just love the world they created. So many lovely little details, like riding along and saying howdy to the people you pass.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 29, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> What with all the Red Dead Redemption 2 news floating around at the moment, I've fired up the first one again. I just love the world they created. So many lovely little details, like riding along and saying howdy to the people you pass.



It does look good! I fancied playing the first, but only had a PC at the time, so be up for this.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It does look good! I fancied playing the first, but only had a PC at the time, so be up for this.



I really hope they relent and bring 2 to PC eventually, a la GTAV. I've no immediate plans to buy one of the latest consoles (because I'd want to get a new telly as well to make the most of the upgrade, and it'd be an expensive outlay), and I don't mind waiting for a PC release, but since RDR never made it across who knows?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 29, 2017)

You'd have to be pretty dedicated to buy a console when you've already got a high end PC! Still it seems silly of them not to release it even if sales might not be quite as big.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 29, 2017)

The PS+ game is Metal Gear Solid on ps4 - pretty good. I'm gonna hang on for Tuesday for that.

PS+ has been pretty dece recently - almost worth the money


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You'd have to be pretty dedicated to buy a console when you've already got a high end PC! Still it seems silly of them not to release it even if sales might not be quite as big.


I've got a pretty powerful pc ( gtx1080 ) but bought a PS4 pro just to play 'horizon zero dawn' and to be honest , hooked up to a 4k telly its really bloody pretty, so I will be keeping it.. especially now rdd 2 is on its way...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2017)

odd game called North. Its dark and lonely and strange and somethings _wrong. _Finding what to do is hard.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 30, 2017)

still playing Banished ...with the mega mod


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2017)

long session on super mario world. Playing it through Zsnes emulator but can only progress so far as two keyboard commands don't work, even after re-mapping. So I cant eg use yoshis tonge to gobble things


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 1, 2017)

I started up Mario Kart on the Switch. Despite not having played it since I had a DS, a decade ago or so, I was still unconsciously drifting on turns with the shoulder button; I didn't even realise I was doing it. Mario Kart has been burned into my nervous system.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2017)

Nowt, as this morning, I knocked a pint of milky coffee onto the ground and did not notice that the xbox 360 must have soaked up some of it, so now I have a red ring of death around my console switch and a long wait until I can afford to replace with either an Xbox One or a PS4.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2017)

Still RDR—made it to Mexico last night. It's at this point I can lose a bit of steam, but I will power through. Focusing on doing the various challenges, sharpshooter etc. At the boring skunk/fox/raccoon part of the master hunter challenge, and I can't continue with sharpshooter until I get to the northern area (kill 3 bears each with 1 shot). Herbalist is boring, and treasure hunter is just going through the motions because I can largely remember where they all are from last time.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2017)

Europa Universalis 4. 
Totally absorbing, detailed, addictive and infuriating. I fucking hate the french.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 6, 2017)

Stardew Valley on the Switch.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 6, 2017)

Destiny 2 on the ps4 , never played the first one but am enjoying it so far


----------



## dervish (Oct 6, 2017)

I thought I'd have a quick go on Metal Gear Solid on the ps4 as it was a freebie. 

Was not a quick go, there is literally nothing for the player to do but watch unskippable cutscenes for the first twenty minutes. The you finally get to do something, I immediately ran out of ammo and had to commit suicide. Gave up and went back to JC3.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 8, 2017)

Trackmania Nations Forever. Free, and LOADS of fun.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 8, 2017)

Slime Rancher


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2017)

Still on GTA5 but we have also dusted off "Crash Bandicoot 2". God I love it


----------



## classicdish (Oct 13, 2017)

In the last few weeks I've finished:

Dishonored 2 (brilliant) = 36 hrs total

Original Sin 2 (brilliant, although the quest journal needs cleaning up/debugging) = 240 hrs total !!! (this is the same as my Witcher 3 (plus DLC) total)

Shadow of Mordor (enjoyable but combat got too easy by the end and 100% completing all the side quests (to get all skills and equipment) was a bit of a grind) = 80 hrs total


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2017)

classicdish said:


> In the last few weeks I've finished:
> 
> Dishonored 2 (brilliant) = 36 hrs total
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to think that Divinity 2 is the best "traditional" RPG I've ever played.  So many little things going on. Me and my mates at work sit down and swap stories about what we've seen and what we've missed. I'm coming up to 100 hours  and not even left the second island yet.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 13, 2017)

How frequent are the random battles and how much grind is there? tommers


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2017)

S☼I said:


> How frequent are the random battles and how much grind is there? tommers



There aren't any random battles.  There's no grinding either.  

There are lots of areas that will chew you up and spit you out until you are the required level, so lots of experimentation and lots of reloading battles to see if you can think of a way to win.  That's one of the best bits actually, managing fights and working out that if you put your archer there and your tank there then you might be able to keep that guy quiet long enough to kill his mates.

You get lots of different quests and clues and things all link together. And there are loads of weird characters.  Everywhere.  So many weird little stories going on.  It's great.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 14, 2017)

classicdish said:


> In the last few weeks I've finished:
> 
> Dishonored 2 (brilliant) = 36 hrs total
> 
> ...



How long do you think just to play through Shadow of Mordor. Quite fancy it as my next game and really don't want something that will take me another year to complete. I'm cool with not doing all the side quests in what I play.

Apparently Shadow of Wars big failing is that there is just to much chaff amongst the good stuff.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm looking to be recommended a free single player adventure game with longevity that I can get on Steam, please


----------



## Supine (Oct 14, 2017)

Finally got a day to play elite. Needs a bloody 16gb download to update! Looks like today will be a write-off for gaming


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 14, 2017)

Supine said:


> Finally got a day to play elite. Needs a bloody 16gb download to update! Looks like today will be a write-off for gaming


Shouldn't take too long Supine - and after it's downloaded you can go meet aliens


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I'm looking to be recommended a free single player adventure game with longevity that I can get on Steam, please



Tales of Maj'Eyal - is free from its website.  it is on Steam but it's paid on there (I think it's about a fiver).  It's a roguelike but more accessible than most, loads of character skills.  It's a great game and it will keep you going for ages.

There are loads of other free roguelikes and things but not sure if they are what you want.  The free stuff on Steam all seems to be MMOs.


----------



## classicdish (Oct 19, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> How long do you think just to play through Shadow of Mordor. Quite fancy it as my next game and really don't want something that will take me another year to complete. I'm cool with not doing all the side quests in what I play.


I  only have an exact number for my total steam playtime, but from memory and based on How long is Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor? - HLTB I'd say you could probably finish the main story in 15 to 20 hrs (although I probably took maybe 25hrs?).

The reason for my longer total play time is that I also played through the two 'other character' dlcs (another 10 hrs) and after that I did 100% of all the side missions etc because I wanted to fully unlock all my skill tree and equipment - because whatever you currently have on your main story 'save' carries over into the 'trial of war' dlc where you do timed challenges and certain high level skills and equipment are kind of realistically needed to successfully complete some of these.

My total 80hr play time includes everything - mainstory, two 'other character' dlcs, finishing unlocking everything and finally having a load of goes at the various different 'trials of war'.


----------



## classicdish (Oct 19, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I'm looking to be recommended a free single player adventure game with longevity that I can get on Steam, please


By 'adventure game' do you mean a 'point and click' adventure (like eg Secret of Monkey Island type) or an 'action adventure' game (like eg Tomb Raider)

For some good free games these links might help:
The 50 Best Free Games On PC
GOG.com

The monthly 'Humble Bundle' isn't free per se but it is 'pay what you want' ie. $1 can get you steam keys for a few games and they also have some free games:
Humble Down Under Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)

The best free game I have ever played is Cave Story (side-scrolling platformer):
Cave Story (Doukutsu Monogatari), A Tribute Site
Also
Spleunky: Spelunky World
Desktop Dungeons: Play Desktop Dungeons Free! | Desktop Dungeons


----------



## souljacker (Oct 19, 2017)

I've been playing playerunknown's battlegrounds all week. It's incredibly frustrating. Realising you are miles from the circle with no cars around puts me into a blind panic that ends in my inevitable death every time.

It's very exciting though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 21, 2017)

Jumping on the Stardew Valley bandwagon.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 21, 2017)

Going through loads of free Steam games. Have played a bit of Star Trek online. Quite good. But no desperate need to play it. 
Spent Friday finally playing Limbo, having played Inside in April
 Have also done _The Static Speaks My Name_ and _Dr. Langeskov, The Tiger and the Cursed Emerald, _the latter I could have played for hours but it's over in twenty minutes. I also played a bit of Knytt but found the controls too irritating.

Am downloading Archeage without much hope of it being what I'm after.

I want huge open world exploration without other players being involved. Wonder what my chances are of dropping into Planetside 2 and totally ignoring the fighting.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 22, 2017)

Still nms  

I mostly seem to be doing lots of the same stuff but it's really enjoyable. I have a nice, cool looking spacecraft (trevor2) still bimbling through the game, i'll be gutted when something good comes out i want to play, like Farcry5 or RDR2


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2017)

I bought Bomber Crew the other day. It's too bloody hectic for me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 22, 2017)

Rory Mcilroy (sp?) PGA tour on PS4 , I'm completely addicted to it and have been since I got it in the summer sale for £7.99


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 22, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Rory Mcilroy (sp?) PGA tour on PS4 , I'm completely addicted to it and have been since I got it in the summer sale for £7.99




Oh and a bit of ' the fractured but whole ' it's pretty funny


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 22, 2017)

Just cracked and broke my no-spendy-money-at-the-mo rule, buying _The Old City: Leviathan_ and _Cities: Skyline_ for a tenner and change. Former I expect to get a couple of hours out of, the latter, months.


----------



## classicdish (Oct 22, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I want huge open world exploration without other players being involved.


It's not free and I don't know if you have already played it, but Witcher 3 (with both DLCs) is currently on sale for £14 on GOG.com. I played it for 240 hrs and I still had a few parts of Skellig I hadn't fully explored.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 22, 2017)

classicdish said:


> It's not free and I don't know if you have already played it, but Witcher 3 (with both DLCs) is currently on sale for £14 on GOG.com. I played it for 240 hrs and I still had a few parts of Skellig I hadn't fully explored.


I considered it, but I dunno if it's my thing. I like wandering about but from what I've seen there's quite a lot of hacky chopping fighty stuff


----------



## classicdish (Oct 22, 2017)

S☼I said:


> ...there's quite a lot of hacky chopping fighty stuff...


Yeah there is.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 23, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I considered it, but I dunno if it's my thing. I like wandering about but from what I've seen there's quite a lot of hacky chopping fighty stuff


There is.  But it looks fantastic, if fantastic as an epithet can be appilied to a war torn landscape,  the quest lines are well written and thought out, and it will cure you of any remaining Skyrim addiction.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2017)

Stardew Valley is an absolute nothing game and yet I'm still spending hours chopping fucking wood.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 23, 2017)

I got sucked in to playing Opus Magnum last night until way too late. It's an interesting puzzle game of machine creating mechanics with awful dialogue which I skipped.

Opus Magnum | Rock, Paper, Shotgun - PC Game Reviews, Previews, Subjectivity


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 24, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I considered it, but I dunno if it's my thing. I like wandering about but from what I've seen there's quite a lot of hacky chopping fighty stuff



I'm actually getting bored of it at the moment as there isn't enough. I mean there is a lot on the game. But it certainly doesn't seem to be what you spend most of your time doing. Plus you get to ride round a huge world on horse back...


----------



## dervish (Oct 24, 2017)

Am I the only person that wasn't blown away by the Witcher3? I thought it was pretty good but it just didn't hold my attention that well, I probably only spent five or so hours on it though, will it blow my mind if I give it more time?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 25, 2017)

dervish said:


> Am I the only person that wasn't blown away by the Witcher3? I thought it was pretty good but it just didn't hold my attention that well, I probably only spent five or so hours on it though, will it blow my mind if I give it more time?



I did find it a little bit slow to get going so it might be worth giving it a bit more - once you get into the larger areas it definitely improves. That said it doesn't change into a massively different game or anything. If you've had a stab at the Bloody Baron quest and it isn't grabbing you then it's probably not for you.


----------



## BassJunkie (Oct 25, 2017)

dervish said:


> I thought I'd have a quick go on Metal Gear Solid on the ps4 as it was a freebie.
> 
> Was not a quick go, there is literally nothing for the player to do but watch unskippable cutscenes for the first twenty minutes. The you finally get to do something, I immediately ran out of ammo and had to commit suicide. Gave up and went back to JC3.



I had the exact same experience - "I'll give this a quick go before bed".  It did imbue in me a frustration at not being ambulant which I found interesting for a computer game, but gave up before any 'action' at all.

I've been playing Child Of Light (One of PSN+'s 'free' games last month) with my 5 year old.  It's beautiful and fun.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2017)

It is now autumn of my first year on Ruxpin Farm in Stardew Valley and I have a chicken called Veronica who hates me. 10/10.


----------



## yield (Oct 25, 2017)

Still playing Dominions 4 pbem a large slow and faster smaller one. Awaiting Dominions 5 next month.   

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain was one of this months games on ps4 plus and I'll give it go when I get time.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 25, 2017)

Hue. It's one of the current free monthly downloads from the Playstation Network.

Lovely indy platform game which you have to change the colour of parts of the level to progress.


----------



## poului (Oct 27, 2017)

Anyone played this Stephen's Sausage Roll game? I hear it's a fine puzzle challenge.


----------



## 8den (Oct 28, 2017)

Finishing up GTA V (which I found a little underwhelming) and picked up Wolfenstein The New Order for the silly price 4.99e on the Playstation store. That'll tide me over till the Horizon Zero Dawn DLC drops later this month.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 28, 2017)

I cracked while full of wine last night and got The Witcher 3. Left the PC on when I went to bed. Big download. Won't be touching it til Monday though when everyone is out.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 30, 2017)

Battlefield 1, to commemorate the annual poppy wearing season. 

It is actually very good, particularly the online campaigns that last an hour or so. The only online game I've enjoyed since Fifa 10 or 11 where you could play 11 a side games with 22 other people. I don't really do online.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 30, 2017)

Steam users - I can hugely recommend "The Room" if you haven't played it before. Really good puzzle game in the "manipulate objects to open locks to find cogs to find clues to open this locked box" mould. Both it and its sequel are 39p on Steam at the moment. You'd be daft not to.


----------



## moon (Oct 31, 2017)

Replaying Dragon Age Inquisition and also shhh eso but only for limited hrs per week..


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2017)

I have; Skyrim, Fallout 4 and Witcher 3 all on the go. Problem is that if i pick them up now i'm coming to them cold, and cannot remember what they're all about, so cannot get back into them at all.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 2, 2017)

Wolfenstein 2! Every setting on ultra.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2017)

Wolfenstein 2 also from tonight


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I have; Skyrim, Fallout 4 and Witcher 3 all on the go. Problem is that if i pick them up now i'm coming to them cold, and cannot remember what they're all about, so cannot get back into them at all.



This is why can't have multiple games on at a time!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Steam users - I can hugely recommend "The Room" if you haven't played it before. Really good puzzle game in the "manipulate objects to open locks to find cogs to find clues to open this locked box" mould. Both it and its sequel are 39p on Steam at the moment. You'd be daft not to.


I played all 3 of them when they were out on the iPhone, fantastic games


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 2, 2017)

Just started The Witcher 3. Will I ever be able to run in a straight line?


----------



## moon (Nov 2, 2017)

I've ventured into the Deep Roads DLC in Dragon Age Inquisition... I don't remember it being so good down there, I've only recently begun to enjoy being in dungeons after being petrified of dark, cramped maze-like game environments for ever, so hopefully this is gonna be good!!! 

And do you want to see my new ESO mount and pet?? YES?? ok then..


----------



## Chz (Nov 2, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> Wolfenstein 2 also from tonight





Spoiler



I absolutely loved the fever-dream where he broke loose during the trial and killed everything. I was laughing my arse off through it all. Which was a nice change from how damned _serious_ it was trying to get in the rest of it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 4, 2017)

I've started a new game of fallout new vegas after looking at some mods and reading up on it, appears I played it wrong. This time I'm aiming to do every single quest or mission possible (still no Legion work, they can die) and get companions. Made my character less of a tank but more skilled with luck and science and agility and all that. Still heavy on the guns though. I'm barely at primm.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 4, 2017)

Mario Odyssey. On the train to and from work, just to shame all the people playing games on their silly little phones.

It is pretty much “Mario 64 but you can possess things”. Not that there’s anything wrong with that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I've started a new game of fallout new vegas after looking at some mods and reading up on it, appears I played it wrong. This time I'm aiming to do every single quest or mission possible (still no Legion work, they can die) and get companions. Made my character less of a tank but more skilled with luck and science and agility and all that. Still heavy on the guns though. I'm barely at primm.


 Funnily enough I'm thinking of doing the same.

I think i've squeezed everything I can out of "Fallout 4" but I'm not quite ready to leave the fallout world yet.

Plus I heard one of the songs on a CD the other day and it made my palms itchy!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 4, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Funnily enough I'm thinking of doing the same.
> 
> I think i've squeezed everything I can out of "Fallout 4" but I'm not ready to quite Leanne the fallout world yet.
> 
> Plus I heard one of the songs on a CD the other day and it made my palms itchy!


one of the mods I like the look of lets you do your own playlist which will then play from the PIP boy. That and a Goodsprings shack so that you have a base straight away even if its basically just an ammo dump and bed


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 7, 2017)

*Mini Metro*



Best score to date just now


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 9, 2017)

Finally installed Stardew Valley (which I got in the Humble Monthly about a year ago ) and absolutely loving it. Farm up, first sprinkers laid down, dozens of crops, mining - all that business. Even making an effort to be sociable, and very much determined to win Sebastian's cold goth heart


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Finally installed Stardew Valley (which I got in the Humble Monthly about a year ago ) and absolutely loving it. Farm up, first sprinkers laid down, dozens of crops, mining - all that business. Even making an effort to be sociable, and very much determined to win Sebastian's cold goth heart


Stardew Valley isn't a game, it's a way of life.


----------



## dervish (Nov 9, 2017)

Been playing a lot of Traffic Lines recently. Very addictive and simple game.


----------



## Allenwe (Nov 10, 2017)

Super Mario Odessey, can't stop playing the game even my mother call me to shop.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2017)

I've got boone as a companion in fallout NV which is good. He says little and shoot things for me, and I'm all about that. Because I'm not built like arnie from predator nor leaning my stats toward KILL its useful to have a long gun around plus the playthrough is quite different with this character so far.


----------



## dervish (Nov 10, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> *Mini Metro*
> 
> View attachment 119883
> 
> Best score to date just now



Bought this yesterday, it's bloody addictive, it's on family library too so wiskey is playing it now as well.

Good score BTW.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Finally installed Stardew Valley (which I got in the Humble Monthly about a year ago ) and absolutely loving it. Farm up, first sprinkers laid down, dozens of crops, mining - all that business. Even making an effort to be sociable, and very much determined to win Sebastian's cold goth heart





tommers said:


> Stardew Valley isn't a game, it's a way of life.



I can attest to that. I've poured a disgusting amount of hours into it over the past couple of weeks (I've been laptop-bound because of an injured shoulder, so not able to use my beefy desktop). I got to very nearly the end of year 2 with one character, then started another armed with what I'd learned. It's now winter of year 1, and while Jimothy doesn't have a lot of cash he's already chosen the artisan path and is slowly building up his collection of kegs, and is spamming everyone with gifts of salad every few days.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2017)

I got to 88 yesterday before i died and forgot about the last 10 levels   Got to do it all again now.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 10, 2017)

I’ve played some Stardew Valley but tbh I find the UI really irritating on the Switch. It doesn’t feel natural at all and I still haven’t got used to it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2017)

Those graphics look about 30 years old!


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Those graphics look about 30 years old!



That's the most important thing.

30 year old graphics are so hot right now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2017)

tommers said:


> That's the most important thing.
> 
> 30 year old graphics are so hot right now.


i can't get with them at all - can't get on with all those Nintendo platform games like Paper Mario - they just look too shoddy and old-fashioned to me - i've been spoilt by photorealistic cgi


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i can't get with them at all - can't get on with all those Nintendo platform games like Paper Mario - they just look too shoddy and old-fashioned to me - i've been spoilt by photorealistic cgi



What about something like this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2017)

Ugh, no. Aesthetically unappealing. As I said, I like photorealistic stuff.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 11, 2017)

tommers said:


> What about something like this?


80 year old graphics!

I’m really honestly miffed that it’s not going to be on the Switch (apparently) or on Macs.


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> 80 year old graphics!
> 
> I’m really honestly miffed that it’s not going to be on the Switch (apparently) or on Macs.


Would have been good on the switch.  I like the look of it but something is making me not buy it. Not sure what.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 13, 2017)

I have just started on MGS5. However, i have just finished Just Cause 3, and Far Cry 4. They are the flipping same, with slight differences. Its getting to be a problem.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2017)

The new wolfenstein , was playing new assassins creed but got bored so traded it in for wolf.

DLC for horizon zero dawn, ' the frozen wilds ' just more of the same which isnt bad at all, although being level 50 does seem to make the game much easier


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I have just started on MGS5. However, i have just finished Just Cause 3, and Far Cry 4. They are the flipping same, with slight differences. Its getting to be a problem.


far cry 5 looks great though, i do agree with you 3 was amazing , played through it a few times, 4 was just too similar and never picked it up after completing it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> far cry 5 looks great though, i do agree with you 3 was amazing , played through it a few times, 4 was just too similar and never picked it up after completing it.


can't wait for FC5 - you get to fight racists and religious bigots, which makes a change from killing poor people in the developing world


----------



## Chz (Nov 13, 2017)

Trying out Mordor: Shadow of War. 

More of the same, but much like the Batman series this isn't the worst thing in the world. It could stand to all be a bit _tighter_, but still good fun to be had running about and murdering orcs. They seem to have improved their uncanny resurrection powers from the last one though. I keep chopping dudes in half, and they keep coming back for more. The starting point of the story is a bit ludicrous (oh yeah, let me voluntarily give you this Ring of Power to let a mostly-dead shadow of a wraith free), but it goes well from there.

Wolfie was good, but it lacked _something_ from the previous one. Can't put my finger on what it is, though. Probably the "Ho-hum, I've already murdered all these things before"-ness of it. Venus nowhere near as fun/silly as the Moon.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 13, 2017)

I agree with you about Wolfenstein not being as good as the previous one. Did you play the in-game version of Wolfstone?


----------



## Chz (Nov 13, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> I agree with you about Wolfenstein not being as good as the previous one. Did you play the in-game version of Wolfstone?


Just the first level. Seems fairly faithful, not including the bitmaps. Since I've played it before a dozen times, I left it.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 13, 2017)

Some pals of mine who are heavily into gaming are constantly complaining about loot crates - devs making you grind the shit out of it to get the next level or upgrade, unless you buy the expensive loot crate and get it instantly. The new N4S supposed to be a bad culprit.


----------



## Chz (Nov 13, 2017)

Pay money to play less of the game?
Penny Arcade - Comic - A Double-Edged Khopesh

I've heard the new N4S is particularly in thrall to the Dark Lord in that way, but that's more because it's a crap game. Most of them can be ignored entirely (Mordor's like that).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> I agree with you about Wolfenstein not being as good as the previous one. Did you play the in-game version of Wolfstone?


I agree with this too, I am enjoying it,but..... I dont know , the levels feel really short.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2017)

Chz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Venus nowhere near as fun/silly as the Moon.



mate I havent got that far yet


----------



## Chz (Nov 13, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> mate I havent got that far yet


It's hardly a spoiler that a place exists as a level in the game. Never mind that pretty much every single review mentions it.

There _are_ some highlights there, but it's not the interesting gameplay mechanic they introduce unfortunately.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2017)

It's ok I'm not that precious although I haven't seen it in any reviews I've read


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 13, 2017)

Bought Darkest Dungeons + DLC from Steam today.

Greatly enjoyed it on iOS. Tbh, I suspect it was a bit daft re-buying it for steam but, ay... £17 to support a decent dev feels ok. (Does it? I'm skint. Perhaps this wasn't sensible. Will I ever play it on my lappy? Hmm, probably not. Yeah. Maybe not a sensible decision. But still.)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 13, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I have just started on MGS5. However, i have just finished Just Cause 3, and Far Cry 4. They are the flipping same, with slight differences. Its getting to be a problem.



I'm sure there are plenty of games to choose from which don't involve shooting things and taking over bases.  I've just started MGS5 (coz I got it free with ps+).  It's good fun so far.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of games to choose from which don't involve shooting things and taking over bases.  I've just started MGS5 (coz I got it free with ps+).  It's good fun so far.


Which means you'll be shooting things and taking over bases re msg5


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 13, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Which means you'll be shooting things and taking over bases re msg5



Well, yeah, but I find the games sufficiently different and all probably more fun than Farming Simulator.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 14, 2017)

COD WW2. there isn't much to it. far too mawkish much video rather than gameplay. more shit.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 14, 2017)

Finished _Wolfenstein 2_. It was OK.

I've just started _Prey_. Not what I'd expected having read nearly nothing about it, which for some reason was a fairly dumb shooter. It's not and it's much more enjoyable for it.


----------



## Chz (Nov 14, 2017)

I enjoyed Prey more than Wolfie. But the difficulty curve is really messed up, and it's definitely one of those games where you can't just grab whatever skills seem like a lark at the time and expect to survive. _Anything_ that ups your damage output is crucial. Though I admit that I consider it more "fun" to be creeping along in the darkness more because I'm scared to die than because it's easier to kill everything that way. 

Also, the Dishonored/Prey engine isn't nearly as efficient as the idTech one in Wolfie. Can't just crank the settings up to max and let it fly.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 15, 2017)

I've just figured out how to get WinVICE to load disk image files, so I'm just about to jump into playing the Commodore 64 version of Turrican.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 15, 2017)

OK, so I managed to get Turrican 2 running, but the keyboard doesn't seem to be working? Fuck. Trying Commando instead, it's only one image.

No, my joystick settings don't seem to be working.

I find it best to treat this sort of thing as kind of like an annoying prelude of the game itself. It makes me appreciate how easy it is these days, relatively speaking.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 15, 2017)

The Sims 4 brought out its Cats & Dogs expansion and I'm a bit fucking obsessed.

Look at this little shitbird.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 16, 2017)

NoXion said:


> OK, so I managed to get Turrican 2 running, but the keyboard doesn't seem to be working? Fuck. Trying Commando instead, it's only one image.
> 
> No, my joystick settings don't seem to be working.
> 
> I find it best to treat this sort of thing as kind of like an annoying prelude of the game itself. It makes me appreciate how easy it is these days, relatively speaking.



Right, so after an inquiry on an emulation forum, it turns out that I was using the wrong joystick in the emulator - I should have been using Joystick #2, not Joystick #1. Hooray for intuitive design!


----------



## NoXion (Nov 16, 2017)

You know, I thought I recognised some of the stuff in Turrican:

Duke Nukem stole graphics from Turrican!

I actually played Duke Nukem 1 and 2 as a kid, so I saw it there first.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2017)

Playstation store really is a bit shit isn't it? Just looking through it and most of the older titles are still silly money. Example. Shadow of Mordor is still £50 on there, you can get an actual copy online for £10. Does anyone actually buy anything from it?


----------



## blairsh (Nov 16, 2017)

Got Arkham Knight cheap the other year but it just happened to be cheaper on store when i looked at the time. Xbox/ps store are usually more expensive (f not sale related) than what you can buy online it thought?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2017)

A fee quid I can understand, but it's a massive margin on the older stuff. Obviously newer stuff prices are going to be more similar across the board. Doesn't seem a great way to sell games! Especially as when I was a PC gamers, Steam had some right bargains.


----------



## tommers (Nov 17, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> A fee quid I can understand, but it's a massive margin on the older stuff. Obviously newer stuff prices are going to be more similar across the board. Doesn't seem a great way to sell games! Especially as when I was a PC gamers, Steam had some right bargains.


It's bizarre. Super Mario Odyssey was a tenner more in the Nintendo store than it was to buy a physical copy from Amazon and get it sent to you.

I recently bought Yakuza 0 and Nobunaga's Ambition from the PS Store but they were both massively discounted in a sale. Otherwise I've never bought anything.

I can only think that it's coked up bankers on a Friday night desperate to buy the latest Assassin's Creed.


----------



## moon (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm not playing much at the moment, I ran out of steam with DA:I after I got to the Western Approach, and can only play ESO once a week before it gets deleted from my PS4 every 6 days 

I'll most likely play God of War in early 2018 (fingers crossed), but I can't help but think the PS4 true RPG drought has gone on for ever.
I didn't even celebrate N7 day this year.. yes I am having a moan..


----------



## dervish (Nov 21, 2017)

Spent the evening playing infamous Second son, it's actually very good and quite difficult. I'm catching up, I think I'm only four months behind PS+ at the moment.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 22, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Finally installed Stardew Valley (which I got in the Humble Monthly about a year ago ) and absolutely loving it. Farm up, first sprinkers laid down, dozens of crops, mining - all that business. Even making an effort to be sociable, and very much determined to win Sebastian's cold goth heart



I've just given him the bouquet, which he was happy to receive, but TBH, I've been more drawn to Shane recently (apparently the most popular male marriage candidate by far). Might marry Sebby this time around, and aim for Shane in a knowledgable speed run. Srsly, fuck crops.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I've just given him the bouquet, which he was happy to receive, but TBH, I've been more drawn to Shane recently (apparently the most popular male marriage candidate by far). Might marry Sebby this time around, and aim for Shane in a knowledgable speed run. Srsly, fuck crops.



I went for Abigail first time around but became terribly disillusioned after I married her and she became awfully boring just hanging around my shack all day. This time I've set my sights on Shane, since his story seemed a lot more interesting. At least I'll be able to remember a half-decent story when he ends up standing by the door day in day out.

Easiest way to gift-scum is buy loads of salad from the saloon. Everyone but Clint and a couple of others (the Wizard and Willy, probably the dwarf and that sewer thing but haven't tried them with it) like it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 22, 2017)

Started Shadow of Mordor the other day. Found the initial learning curve pretty steep but I'm enjoying it. After playing the Witcher for so long I'm really liking the fast load times after you die (which I do a lot).


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Started Shadow of Mordor the other day. Found the initial learning curve pretty steep but I'm enjoying it. After playing the Witcher for so long I'm really liking the fast load times after you die (which I do a lot).


I bought that and it quite literally runs at the edge of my PC's performance. So it loads, you can sort of play but the frame skippage etc make it pointless. Keeping it for next upgrade anyway

I spent most of last night playing the mini race game in Knight of The Old Republic because its a bit like podracer.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 22, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I bought that and it quite literally runs at the edge of my PC's performance. So it loads, you can sort of play but the frame skippage etc make it pointless. Keeping it for next upgrade anyway
> 
> I spent most of last night playing the mini race game in Knight of The Old Republic because its a bit like podracer.



It's after so many years I ducked out the whole PC thing. I couldn't justify the cost of upgrades for the amount of time spent gaming.


----------



## Chz (Nov 22, 2017)

At least it's moved beyond where it was a few years back. You can buy a mid-range graphics card now and actually expect to get 3-4 years' use out of it. I really don't miss the upgrade every 18 months cycle from 10 years back. I kept my GTX 660 for about 3.5 years (bottom end of mid-range), and I expect to get at least 4 years out of this 1070 (upper end of mid-range).


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2017)

I've bought Heat Signature, long dark and west of loathing in the sale.

Just playing heat signature now. It's really good. Like a really violent technological playground. Hotline Miami with a pause button and teleporting and gadgets which slow down time and windows which get blown out by shotgun blasts and suck the person you're supposed to be capturing out into the cold emptiness of space so you fail your stupid mission.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 24, 2017)

I've started Just Cause 2

now the mouse movements were_ absolute fucking gash _so I had a google and its seem like thoughtfully there was no attempt to make the mouse work differently to the whatsits on you xbone style controller, you get this horrible lag they call 'negative acceleration'. Have installed a mod to fix this and hope it works cos the game looks insanely fun and the modding people have made lot of stuff for it.


----------



## Chz (Nov 24, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I've started Just Cause 2
> 
> now the mouse movements were_ absolute fucking gash _so I had a google and its seem like thoughtfully there was no attempt to make the mouse work differently to the whatsits on you xbone style controller, you get this horrible lag they call 'negative acceleration'. Have installed a mod to fix this and hope it works cos the game looks insanely fun and the modding people have made lot of stuff for it.


It's, in some ways, better than JC3. It difficult for me to say whether 2 is _actually _better because when the sequel is "more the same" it's difficult to judge it on its own. But my gut tells me that 2 was just a better game overall. I certainly played it far more. Never had a mouse issue though.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 24, 2017)

Just finished the first level of the new (2016) Doom. Wow. I must have had a seriously crappy graphics card back on the old machine when I tried to run the demo, it was like a slideshow. On my new machine it runs great while looking very good, and I'm liking the direction in which the gameplay is being taken. I can only carry 20 shotgun shells, which I run out of quite quickly, although there there's a fair amount of them lying about to replenish that. However, melee attacks and glory kills make that a minor problem at this point. This is very much a game that wants you to keep up the aggression and be mobile. There's a system for upgrading your weapons and armour but I've not got far enough to really get into that. 

It definitely looks like they modernised Doom without compromising it. Only £10 too.


----------



## Chz (Nov 25, 2017)

It's brilliant, isn't it? 
I love it when a game just clicks. It's so hard to describe what makes it stand out from a million and one other shooters, because it's so simple and ordinary on the surface. But then everything just goes so smoothly that you can't help but enjoy yourself.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 25, 2017)

Chz said:


> At least it's moved beyond where it was a few years back. You can buy a mid-range graphics card now and actually expect to get 3-4 years' use out of it. I really don't miss the upgrade every 18 months cycle from 10 years back. I kept my GTX 660 for about 3.5 years (bottom end of mid-range), and I expect to get at least 4 years out of this 1070 (upper end of mid-range).



Tbf I've noticed it's not as bad. Since then I was given a PC that with a new graphics card would probably do stuff on medium settings, but mining seems to be making cards more expensive.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 25, 2017)

Far Cry 4 arrived yesterday and I've installed it on the xbox but not played it yet. Not really played any of the others to compare it to.

Still playing Battlefield 1 multiplayer with the expansion packs, it's great. Playing as support class and like supplying people with ammo. I hate multiplayer games usually, but this can be quite tactical depending on the players.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 26, 2017)

Picked up Firewatch and Little Nightmares for substantially discounted prices. Not started former but the latter is very good, if a bit frustrating because the perspective is hard to judge sometimes leading to deaths that aren't your fault.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2017)

Finding Shadow of Mordor pretty fucking nails. I've got alright at leaving a trail of bodies in my wake, but struggling on taking down captains and the like. It's not that I cant take them on in a fight, it's the sheer numbers of orks that arrive. Even if I spend ages stealth killing, loads appear. I'm hoping that as my power goes up, I'll dispatch them quicker, but right now it ain't simple.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 27, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Picked up Firewatch and Little Nightmares for substantially discounted prices. Not started former but the latter is very good, if a bit frustrating because the perspective is hard to judge sometimes leading to deaths that aren't your fault.



Let us know what Firewatch is like, seems like an interesting game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Far Cry 4 arrived yesterday and I've installed it on the xbox but not played it yet. Not really played any of the others to compare it to.



its a good game however I feel its more of an extension of 3 which I think is a better game, is cheap as chips now too


----------



## dervish (Nov 27, 2017)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Let us know what Firewatch is like, seems like an interesting game.



Firewatch is great, really relaxing and pretty to look at. Nothing much happens, and you have a lot of time to just wander around the scenery.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2017)

moon said:


> Uncharted - The lost legacy Yes.. I had to get this, so nice to play as a badass female character who doesn't look 15 yrs old..
> 
> I haven't played much but so far it's AWESOME!
> 
> ...



They gave this away free last week, can’t wait to play!


.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2017)

I've been mostly playing ' Near dark : rush of blood' in vr and the starwars vr experience from battlefront 1

Fuck reality


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> I've been mostly playing ' Near dark : rush of blood' in vr and the starwars vr experience from battlefield 1
> 
> Fuck reality


I fear that if they bring out a VR "Fallout 3" I'll  be moving to the DC Wastelands permanently!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Fallout 4 vr is coming out very soon on pc , I guess there is a PS4 version on the way.

How are you finding it ?

Have you dared play rush of blood yet ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Fallout 4 vr is coming out very soon on pc , I guess there is a PS4 version on the way.
> 
> How are you finding it ?
> 
> Have you dared play rush of blood yet ?


Not yet. I've actually not played much of it at the moment due to various things.

I need a free evening/sleepy child in order to fully indulge.

Mr. QofG's fell asleep with the headset on last Friday


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2017)

You won't sleep for a bit after rush of blood , if you can do the second level without feeling really disturbed there may be something wrong with you


----------



## blairsh (Nov 27, 2017)

If i buy VR for my ps4 before crimbo, i'm blaming this thread.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2017)

Rosemary Jest Played through Firewatch yesterday and a couple of hours this morning to its conclusion. Get the feeling I might have missed a few things but I got to the end which was satisfyingly unsatisfying, rather than simply unsatisfying, as many reviews of the game have said.

I really enjoyed it - nothing strenuous whatsoever in terms of gameplay. It's more of an experience. It's very pretty to look at but best of all are the two main characters, you and your contact in the park. They're very believable, wonderfully voiced and I bought into them as people and the relationship between them straight away. The plot is secondary and not amazing but it does enough to hang the characters on. Best of all and something I've just discovered is that after the game is over you can play through it again with commentary from the people involved in making it, from the voice actors to the music and plot writers to the 3D designers. Not going to tell you how this works in case you get it but it made me smile.

So for a reduced price of £5.99 I think you'd be daft not to give it a go. It's not really a game as such but I thoroughly enjoyed my time with it and am starting it again - with commentary - immediately.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2017)

blairsh said:


> If i buy VR for my ps4 before crimbo, i'm blaming this thread.


the price may be going back up after friday 27th nov, due to the black friday bundle deal being over

hope that helps


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2017)

Not often a _trailer _makes me cry, but jesus. This, if it ever gets released, might be amazing, if only for the music and the FEELS


----------



## Elika (Nov 28, 2017)

Just ordered Cities Skyline for the PS4 - was Twitching someone on it yesterday and it looks like Sim City with better looking cars and trees.

Looking forward to getting this


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 28, 2017)

Rise of the Tomb Raider, picked up cheap-ish in BF sale.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 28, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> the price may be going back up after friday 27th nov, due to the black friday bundle deal being over
> 
> hope that helps


Seriously!?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2017)

If they are clever seeing how it's flown off the shelfs they could prove me wrong , fingers crossed I am and more people can enjoy, then more Devs will get on board , tbh they should give this shit away


----------



## dervish (Nov 29, 2017)

Elika said:


> Just ordered Cities Skyline for the PS4 - was Twitching someone on it yesterday and it looks like Sim City with better looking cars and trees.
> 
> Looking forward to getting this



What's the control system for this like? I already have it on steam but would buy it again if it's easy to play on ps4.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 30, 2017)

What games are people most looking forward to? 

For me (ps4) its;

TLOU 2
RDR 2
Spider Man
Ace Combat 7


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 30, 2017)

Far cry 5


----------



## moon (Dec 1, 2017)

God Of War 4


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 1, 2017)

moon said:


> God Of War 4



I didn't think that was out yet!


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2017)

Battletech.

Into the breach.


----------



## moon (Dec 2, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I didn't think that was out yet!


I was replying to D'wards


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2017)

Ah ok. It does look good!


----------



## NoXion (Dec 3, 2017)

I've been trying to play Mass Effect 2 for the first time on my new computer since I beat the first game this morning. But I fucked up the installation of a texture upgrade mod, and all my DLC failed to appear in the game. I went through a tedious process of re-downloading and installing the DLCs from the BioWare Social website only to find that it broke my installation completely. I am now having Origin repair the game files and I really fucking hope the DLC works this time, Jesus fuck.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 3, 2017)

So I got the DLCs to work... but now Joker is in blackface. What the actual fuck?


----------



## tommers (Dec 8, 2017)

I bought Shadowhand which is a kind of solitaire card game.  It looks nice, it seems to be adding more mechanics as I go, which is good.  Can feel a little bit random at times, like winning or losing doesn't really have much to do with you but I spent a couple of hours on it last night quite happily.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2017)

New DLC for Breath of the Wild has been released and looks pretty good


----------



## D'wards (Dec 9, 2017)

Really got into mgs5 now. What a game


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 11, 2017)

I bought Watch Dogs 2 on the cheap so am playing a bit of that now.


----------



## dweller (Dec 11, 2017)

The Long Dark

It is making me feel cold.
My kind of game though. Shuffling through frozen wastelands picking up stuff and
 lighting camp fires.

It has a story mode now so a bit different to when it first came out though you can still play the survival mode.


----------



## dweller (Dec 15, 2017)

Also playing Pinball FX3 quite a bit, I had all the tables in FX2 and they transferred nearly all of them into upgraded versions in FX3.
The base game is totally free and includes one table. 
Up until 19th December they are offering the lastest table pack DLC which is two extra tables for free. 
Pretty good deal.


----------



## dervish (Dec 21, 2017)

Just started playing Fallout 4, love it, beautiful game, the attention to detail is amazing.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Dec 21, 2017)

dervish said:


> Just started playing Fallout 4, love it, beautiful game, the attention to detail is amazing.



I enjoyed Fallout 4 but it had something missing, and I can't put my finger on what. Preferred 3 and New Vegas.

Oh, and Deathclaws didn't put the fear in me like previous games.

Still a good game though, downtown Boston is cool.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 21, 2017)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I enjoyed Fallout 4 but it had something missing, and I can't put my finger on what. Preferred 3 and New Vegas.
> 
> Oh, and Deathclaws didn't put the fear in me like previous games.
> 
> Still a good game though, downtown Boston is cool.



I enjoyed it (and played 100 hours plus) but I think the story is pretty weak really, and a lot of the smaller missions are a bit empty and repetitive. The other 2 and NV in particular were stronger on that IMO.


----------



## moon (Dec 21, 2017)

Nothing, I've deleted eso for good, they have totally trashed the game in favour of loot box gambling for almost non existent apex rewards..
PVP is totally unplayable due to lag etc, you fire of a skill and it either doesn't register at all or you have to wait 5 seconds.
They have nerfed damage and encouraged heavy armour tanking so much that the only effective skills are CCs, snares, immobilisation etc.

There is even lag in PVE dungeons, the servers are basically not up to the job and the game is no longer fun
I'm out..


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Dec 21, 2017)

moon said:


> Nothing, I've deleted eso for good, they have totally trashed the game in favour of loot box gambling for almost non existent apex rewards..
> PVP is totally unplayable due to lag etc, you fire of a skill and it either doesn't register at all or you have to wait 5 seconds.
> They have nerfed damage and encouraged heavy armour tanking so much that the only effective skills are CCs, snares, immobilisation etc.
> 
> ...



I played it for about half an hour a year ago and uninstalled it. Nothing like Skyrim, felt like one of those cheap mobile games Arnie keeps touting on telly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2017)

Super Mario Odyssey 

Haven't been this entertained by a game in years.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 30, 2017)

Christmas presents, to whit:

Wolfenstein II. Loving it, loving the 60s counterculture mishmash, brilliant. Also dual wielding any combo you like. Excellent.

EVE: Valkyrie on PSVR. Just waiting for the update file to download. Couldn't give a stuff about multiplayer, just want to fly a spaceship. If I don't suck totally, may go for multiplayer later. Can also play without VR if it makes me barf too much.

Then I still have the standalone Uncharted game to get and the expansion for Horizon Zero Dawn. 

Struggled to get into Skyrim on VR. Maybe later


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 30, 2017)

Xenoblade Chronicles II...finally opening up after an awful first 3hrs


----------



## agricola (Jan 3, 2018)

Saved up for some time and got an Oculus, and a PC capable of playing it.  Been on Elite and the astonishingly improved IL2 ever since.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2018)

New Vegas. This is my second go at it, this time I'm doing every quest going and stuff. Annoyingly a man who thinks he is a ghoul wants 3 boxes of Sugar Bombs. I found one at doc mitchells house but the places the internet said there would be more Sugar Bombs, there isn't any. This is mos vexatious because I need the ghouls gone so Manny Vargas will fill me in on where the check suited cunt went and give me some tips on where to look. Frustrating hour and a half getting nowhere last night. Decided to head into the wild for a bughunt and then went to bed unsatisfied. Its fun to tag team scorpions with Boone but I put an hour and a half in on a quest to no avail, and its not a 'fuckit' quest either, I need to get it done


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 8, 2018)

Gone back to Sunless Sea, think it might be my favourite game. First captain died pretty quickly, but his niece is doing very nicely for herself so far.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 8, 2018)

R-Type on the 360 [emoji41]

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 8, 2018)

Alto's Adventure - an endless snowboarding game.  It's lovely and quite compulsive.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 9, 2018)

Bouncing between Fallout 4, Witcher GOTYE and Battlefield 1on the X1 ,and whenever I feel like real punishment its RE7(X1) on madhouse or Cup Head(pc)


----------



## souljacker (Jan 9, 2018)

Still playing loads of PUBG on the PC. It's such a fantastic game. Got into the last 3 last night for the first time. I thought I was in with a shot for some chicken dinner but got headshotted by someone standing right behind me.

Also, Zelda. It's such a massive game and I've barely scratched the surface but I'm properly hooked.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 10, 2018)

I win! Can I play something else now?


----------



## tommers (Jan 10, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> View attachment 124998
> 
> I win! Can I play something else now?




What's that?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 10, 2018)

Stardew Valley, into which I've put a good 200 hours over the past couple of months. I keep restarting, aiming for the perfect playthrough, but this time I've stuck with it and progressed to 'relationship' status!


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Stardew Valley, into which I've put a good 200 hours over the past couple of months. I keep restarting, aiming for the perfect playthrough, but this time I've stuck with it and progressed to 'relationship' status!


Ah! I've never even given anybody a present


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 12, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> New Vegas. This is my second go at it, this time I'm doing every quest going and stuff. Annoyingly a man who thinks he is a ghoul wants 3 boxes of Sugar Bombs. I found one at doc mitchells house but the places the internet said there would be more Sugar Bombs, there isn't any. This is mos vexatious because I need the ghouls gone so Manny Vargas will fill me in on where the check suited cunt went and give me some tips on where to look. Frustrating hour and a half getting nowhere last night. Decided to head into the wild for a bughunt and then went to bed unsatisfied. Its fun to tag team scorpions with Boone but I put an hour and a half in on a quest to no avail, and its not a 'fuckit' quest either, I need to get it done



Can't really remember that part but I've played through a few times. Do one of the sellers in Nipton or another town not sell them? You've probably tried that but just a thought!


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 16, 2018)

You can just murder all the ghouls, tbf.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2018)

Cranked up GTA V on the PS3 and restarted from beginning.
Nearly at the end now...

After that I think maybe _The Last Of Us_.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Can't really remember that part but I've played through a few times. Do one of the sellers in Nipton or another town not sell them? You've probably tried that but just a thought!



the giftshop in the dino is supposed to have them, but it doesn't. Currently my tactic is to just clear out that deathclaw nest* and take the road to vegas.

*not managed it yet- damn fast and hard they are


iamwithnail said:


> You can just murder all the ghouls, tbf.



I try to be good ish. I could justify the massacre of the powder gangers cos they deserved it but those earnest glowing freaks aint done nothing wrong lol


LAst night afte a 1001 attempts I finished Mariachi Madness level on Rayman. That fucker, mariachi eye of the tiger and you have to flow to the beat perfectly else it all freezes up


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 16, 2018)

I played through once like that, and once as a completely bleak carnage playthrough where I just killed everyone and sided with Caesar.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2018)

Back on The Division after their monster update of goodness. The game finally feels like it lives up to its pre-release trailer!


.


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Back on The Division after their monster update of goodness. The game finally feels like it lives up to its pre-release trailer!
> 
> 
> .


I've heard lots of people going on about it, is it good now?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> New Vegas. This is my second go at it, this time I'm doing every quest going and stuff. Annoyingly a man who thinks he is a ghoul wants 3 boxes of Sugar Bombs. I found one at doc mitchells house but the places the internet said there would be more Sugar Bombs, there isn't any. This is mos vexatious because I need the ghouls gone so Manny Vargas will fill me in on where the check suited cunt went and give me some tips on where to look. Frustrating hour and a half getting nowhere last night. Decided to head into the wild for a bughunt and then went to bed unsatisfied. Its fun to tag team scorpions with Boone but I put an hour and a half in on a quest to no avail, and its not a 'fuckit' quest either, I need to get it done



The very first time I played New Vegas I went off on that early mission with Bonnie (that's her name right? From Goodsprings) but I didn't come back with her right away, and instead decided to do a little exploring. I was only gone the night, but when I went back to Goodsprings something was happening. Turns out a giant radscorpion had come into town and massacred EVERYONE.

I restarted.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 18, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> The very first time I played New Vegas I went off on that early mission with Bonnie (that's her name right? From Goodsprings) but I didn't come back with her right away, and instead decided to do a little exploring. I was only gone the night, but when I went back to Goodsprings something was happening. Turns out a giant radscorpion had come into town and massacred EVERYONE.
> 
> I restarted.


@dotcommunist Vintage Paw I played through New Vegas a couple of years ago but didn't really get it. I made it to the casino bit but felt like something didn't click and the game was missing something vital that would really pull me in to it the way that Skyrim did. I think I might give it another go. Any tips for a noob?

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## dweller (Jan 21, 2018)

I bought superflight with my steam card drop credit

chilled out wingsuit procedurally generated abstract landscape game - nice


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 22, 2018)

tommers said:


> Crypt of the necrodancer


^^^ £2.19 or a fiver with the Amplified DLC atm. On steam.

Well well worth it IMO.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 22, 2018)

Hoss said:


> @dotcommunist Vintage Paw I played through New Vegas a couple of years ago but didn't really get it. I made it to the casino bit but felt like something didn't click and the game was missing something vital that would really pull me in to it the way that Skyrim did. I think I might give it another go. Any tips for a noob



I'd follow the specified 'path' by following th initial quests and don't stray too far off it until you are at a decent level. The monsters are quite fierce if you just go wandering off...

It's an ace game, played through couple of times and seems a bit darker than fallout 3. But I kind of preferred the atmosphere in Fallout 3.

You may not get it and there's nothing wrong with that, i never really got Final Fantasy 7, Metal Gear Solid, or Red Dead Redemption despite almost universal acclaim and ple ty of perseverance.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks Rosemary Jest. I did just wander around for quite some time picking fights with anyone/thing I didn't like the look of...

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 23, 2018)

Hoss said:


> Thanks Rosemary Jest. I did just wander around for quite some time picking fights with anyone/thing I didn't like the look of...



No worries. I learned the hard way too, apparently in Fallout 3 you could just wander wherever as the enemies levelled with you, but some were set in New Vegas and were tough from the beginning.

Let us know how you get on if you replay it. Tempted to give it ago myself!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2018)

(as an aside, I recently reported potholes in my local roads to the council and evidence was required, so I uploaded a couple of screenshots of Fallout 3 streets)


----------



## mauvais (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm going to start Subnautica tonight.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 24, 2018)

Kinda surprised I haven't seen this mentioned, but am really enjoying fortnite battle royale. Anyone else ?


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2018)

mauvais said:


> I'm going to start Subnautica tonight.



Any good?


----------



## mauvais (Jan 25, 2018)

tommers said:


> Any good?


Yeah, quite likeable. Depends how much you enjoy exploration/crafting games.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2018)

Just starting monster hunter world on PS4 not played one before so should be quite interesting


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 27, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Playing Goldeneye mainly at the moment, not too bad although a little on the easy side. Started MW3 but got bored...


Wtf?
I bought this as an upgrade to those N64 days. Can't get of the first level. Waste of money. Even got the gold controller thing (which can't be configured to my settings, gah).


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just starting monster hunter world on PS4 not played one before so should be quite interesting


I got it today. Just waiting to get a chance on the telly. I played one before but didn't get on with it. Apparently this one is great.

Edit: played a bit last night, did maybe five missions. It was... alright.  The monsters take a lot of hitting but there isn't any danger from them - they do tiny amounts of damage.  And then they run off halfway through to a new location where they stop to wait for you to catch up so you can hit them again for a bit. Repeat maybe three or four times. It got a bit tedious.

Couple of times another monster got involved but they never seemed too bothered about killing each other.  They just kind of wandered off.

I liked the crafting and upgrading though. That was good.

Maybe later monsters get a bit more exciting.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 28, 2018)

extra productive session on Fallout NV. Working my way through wildcard missions and have found the brotherhood of steel cocks. Hoping to get some of that power armour. Main gripe: I got boone and the Kings dog but somehow they just disappeared when I wasn't paying attention. Bah.

I had been playing Dead Space 2 but decided to give it a rest as it was stressing me out psychologically. The 'fuck this for now' point was the pack of hideous monster children


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 28, 2018)

tommers said:


> I got it today. Just waiting to get a chance on the telly. I played one before but didn't get on with it. Apparently this one is great.
> 
> Edit: played a bit last night, did maybe five missions. It was... alright.  The monsters take a lot of hitting but there isn't any danger from them - they do tiny amounts of damage.  And then they run off halfway through to a new location where they stop to wait for you to catch up so you can hit them again for a bit. Repeat maybe three or four times. It got a bit tedious.
> 
> ...



I've done a couple of missions this morning and you've pretty much summed up what I was thinking , there's no real strategy so far , but l ,Ike you am enjoying the crafting , won't be giving up on it just yet...


----------



## souljacker (Jan 28, 2018)

Disjecta Membra said:


> Kinda surprised I haven't seen this mentioned, but am really enjoying fortnite battle royale. Anyone else ?



I've played a little bit but it's not a patch on pubg, even with it's huge array of bugs and cheats.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 28, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I'd follow the specified 'path' by following th initial quests and don't stray too far off it until you are at a decent level. The monsters are quite fierce if you just go wandering off...
> 
> It's an ace game, played through couple of times and seems a bit darker than fallout 3. But I kind of preferred the atmosphere in Fallout 3.
> 
> You may not get it and there's nothing wrong with that, i never really got Final Fantasy 7, Metal Gear Solid, or Red Dead Redemption despite almost universal acclaim and ple ty of perseverance.



I went straight up to the war memorial, which is on the other side of the quarry. The good, friendly side of the quarry wall. It's right next to goodsprings at the beginning, and meant to be a safe enough place, the odd scorpion etc. Well, being near the wall of the quarry meant THE FUCKING MOMMY AND DADDY DEATHCLAWS somehow were triggered by my presence and while I was farting around at the memorial they traipsed around the whole fucking map to find me. At the beginning of the game.

Good times.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 28, 2018)

People keep telling me to play that Edith Finch game. Is it good?


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2018)

An online friend bought me Elex for Christmas which was totally unexpected - I mean I don't even expect family members to get me a gift, so to get a game from anyone was awesome   I did play it a bit but was then struck down with the dreaded lurgy (or killer flu as the tabloids would have it), was *really* sick as in delirious and unable to function for more than 2 weeks and am still recovering - but Elex reminds me very much of Gothic series, in that there are 3 factions, 3 areas, 3 stories - but massively updated graphics of course.  It seems fun so far, combat is difficult which is what I would expect.

Still playing ESO and running a trading/social guild on NA server of course


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 29, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> People keep telling me to play that Edith Finch game. Is it good?


It looks like something I’d buy and then feel a bit guilty for not finishing.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 30, 2018)

Cuphead. Art direction and music great. But it's too hard.  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## samkosenko (Feb 1, 2018)

flatout


----------



## mauvais (Feb 1, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> People keep telling me to play that Edith Finch game. Is it good?


For the most part, with a few exceptions, it's not really a game in the traditional sense but more of a walking tour, at least in terms of interactivity. Much like _Gone Home_ and similar, so again, depends how much you like that stuff.

As stories go, it's good, but left me a little cold. That much will be very subjective.


----------



## dervish (Feb 1, 2018)

Sat down and played Wipeout Omega last night, haven't played it in ages, on my first two races I got 2nd and 1st on two tracks I was consistently coming in last before. 

Weird how that works.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Feb 1, 2018)

I bought Subnautica last weekend and haven't played anything else since, it's one of the most beautiful games I've seen. I've only died once, which is good for me as I'm pretty shit at computer games, but I've nearly shat my pants at least half a dozen times.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2018)

mauvais said:


> For the most part, with a few exceptions, it's not really a game in the traditional sense but more of a walking tour, at least in terms of interactivity. Much like _Gone Home_ and similar, so again, depends how much you like that stuff.
> 
> As stories go, it's good, but left me a little cold. That much will be very subjective.



I liked Gone Home, so I might like this then. Thanks


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 2, 2018)

Monster Hunter 4 U on the 3DS. I really want Monster Hunter: World, but there's loads I want to finish off in this.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 4, 2018)

Just installed Assassin's Creed Origins


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Just installed Assassin's Creed Origins



I'm interested in how good that is. I loved AC2 and the sequel but it's been diminishing returns since then. Hopefully they've changed it a bit this time.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 6, 2018)

It is quite fucking amazing, however, having issues with freezing so i'm reinstalling on a different drive now. My system isn't shy, i7-6700k@4.5, 32ram, 1080GTX. Was playing on all ultra settings without problem for about 20 hours. Putting it on the SSD now, the ten year old raptor was having problems.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 6, 2018)

Make sure you install it on your main C drive! Working like a dream now!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 11, 2018)

liking the new civ 6 expansion "rise and fall". anyone else got it?


----------



## yield (Feb 11, 2018)

Still playing Dominions 4 pbem. Game has taken a year and still no obvious winner.

I've been playing some Dominions 5 single player and love the changes to the UI.

Not played anything on the PS4 in months.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 11, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> liking the new civ 6 expansion "rise and fall". anyone else got it?


Does it make any significant changes?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 11, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Does it make any significant changes?



lots of new interesting features, new leaders and lots of tweaks.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 14, 2018)

I finished Subnautica, would probably play it again. Not perfect by any means but enjoyable throughout. Certain elements like graphical pop-in break immersion (ho ho ho) but it's quite an engaging experience that I'll probably remember playing for some time.

Playing Assassin's Creed Oranges now, and it's certainly technically impressive, scale in particular, and its more freeform nature is a bit Witcher, but so far I think it suffers from the usual AC problem: the same repertoire repeated indefinitely across the landscape until the story is over.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 14, 2018)

S☼I said:


> "What remains of Edith Finch"
> 
> It's more interactive story than game, really, but it's beautifully-done and curiously affecting - had a couple of wet eye moments and several instances of that feeling where you put your lips tight together and nod, knowingly - sort of a "Yeah, that was inevitable, but it's beautiful and sad and _right, _whatever the name for that feeling is.
> 
> ...


Vintage Paw That's what I thought of it ^^^ Did you get it in the end?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 14, 2018)

I haven't yet, no. But that's great to know, thanks. I'm going to avoid reviews though, because some of these shorter, more emotional games are better imo without an iota of knowledge going in.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 14, 2018)

Good idea. Really do play it, though. It's worth it.

I bought The Norwood Suite earlier today for just over four quid and have finished it (but not unlocked everything). Will play through again though. It's brilliantly bizzare, just like the free game the same people did, Off Peak. To try and explain it would make it sound crap or something that it isn't, so I won't bother. I'll just say I've not spent many more entertaining four quids in my time.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 15, 2018)

Steam have a sale on, including The Long Dark for half price (£13.49) and the entire 5 seasons of Life is Strange for 4 quid, which I ALMOST bought earlier today for much more than that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 15, 2018)

I've decided to have a go at modding new vegas because the youtube videos made it seem easy and it is. I've only got Project Nevada running and its added a lot. Easy grenade throwing, sprinting, all sorts. theres other stuff out their like Bounty Hunter missions which is near enough DLC depth plus a million and one others (one even adds cars ffs). I'll pick and choose what I want. Project Nevada mod, first thing I noticed: I'm looking out at what is now a foggy view with chips in the vision. Crappy NCR goggle that previously had no visual affect but now do. Binned them obvs, but its cool.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 15, 2018)

Portal 2 for two quid. Never played it. But now I will!


----------



## blairsh (Feb 15, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Portal 2 for two quid. Never played it. But now I will!


Portal is ace as is the follow up


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 15, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Portal is ace as is the follow up


I played the first one but I understand the second is loads better. My kids were laughing at Wheatley videos years ago.


----------



## blairsh (Feb 15, 2018)

I have only playefd the econd and seen videos of the first :thmbs:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 18, 2018)

Just got a couple new things on the psvr , farpoint , quite intense and immersive, job simulator which is quite funny.

Still playing Rory mcilroys golf , my favourite sports game I think


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2018)

I got fallout 3 ages ago but it never worked, not even with patches. On looking it up I find this is a PC problem and fuckit, bought a lemon. But as I've been modding New Vegas I've come across A Tale of Two Wastelands . This will basically play all my fallout 3 files through the FNV engine! You get both wastelands in full and a train link between the pair! So Imma fiddle around and get it installed (with Project Nevada, Nevada Skies and the 1st Person Overhaul mods running as well). Then I can explore post apoc Washington DC! not sure what it does to consistency of lore/story but hey, it'll be cool.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 18, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I got fallout 3 ages ago but it never worked, not even with patches. On looking it up I find this is a PC problem and fuckit, bought a lemon. But as I've been modding New Vegas I've come across A Tale of Two Wastelands . This will basically play all my fallout 3 files through the FNV engine! You get both wastelands in full and a train link between the pair! So Imma fiddle around and get it installed (with Project Nevada, Nevada Skies and the 1st Person Overhaul mods running as well). Then I can explore post apoc Washington DC! not sure what it does to consistency of lore/story but hey, it'll be cool.


"Fallout 3 Game of the Year" from GOG works fine, it's the steam version that's buggered.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> "Fallout 3 Game of the Year" from GOG works fine, it's the steam version that's buggered.


if I'd known that last year...

but I'm assured that the F3 steam version works with this NV mod so, money's worth will be had lol


----------



## passenger (Feb 18, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Portal is ace as is the follow up


My son had this a year or two back and sold it back for quite a 
bit more than he payed for it ,I use to enjoy watching him play it.


----------



## moon (Feb 20, 2018)

Assassins Creed Origins!!! Game is amazing!! Its like the Witcher set in Ancient Egypt!! I luv it!
The photo editing tools are amazing too, like instagram in 3D


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2018)

I bought Nantucket - which was alright.  Nice atmosphere but not much variety in the random events, I kept getting the same ones.  And none of the roles are useful in the combat except for the hunter and the doctor.

And it's completely unbalanced if you fight more than two enemies.  Their attacks all hit, whereas you might possibly hit with one at most.  Annoying really cos those things are really easy to change and the whole whaling, buying ships and improving them, managing crew stuff is really good.

I bought something else in the Steam but I can't even remember what it was, it was that boring.

To be honest I'm mainly still playing Nuclear Throne.  100+ hours and never gotten past world 5 let alone to the Throne.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2018)

Some games have arrived before my new ps4: Uncharted 4, Just Cause 3 and Horizon Zero Dark


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2018)

I had to actually open up .INI files and c+p some lines into the notepad to make TTW work. I felt like I was edward snowden and neo rolled into one 

DC is a decent wasteland. I've barely explored a fraction of it- already been done over by an NPC who will be killed later for that woeful attempt at oirash accenting


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Some games have arrived before my new ps4: Uncharted 4, Just Cause 3 and Horizon Zero Dark


Horizon is one of my favourite games


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 20, 2018)

Civ 5, cant get into Civ 6


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 20, 2018)

Just finished Uncharted The Lost Legacy, which is, of course, fantastic. I love, love, love uncharted, like being in your own big stupid action film, just brilliant. Also, the best voice acting. Plus two really good female leads in this outing. Aaand, you can fuck about with the main characters expression in screenshots 

 


Currently playing Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice which is a not great name (IMO) for something really quite different. You play the titular (female) lead, a Pict warrior on a quest ... which I don't want to say too much about, but this game is a breathtaking mix of storytelling, tricky combat, great audio (def one for headphones) and beautiful graphics, whilst also teaching you Viking lore and managing to delve meaningfully into mental illness, loss, love and growing up. With, if you don't act carefully, permadeath. So pay close, close attention in combat and approach it like you actually might if you had nowt but a sword in one hand and a huge viking coming at you. Hack and slash it is not. I really can't recommend it enough.

When that all gets too much I'm playing Unravel, a really charming, emotional little platformer/puzzle game in which you play Yarny, a charcater made from a ball of wool that unravels as he explores the house, grounds and memories of a little old lady, solving puzzles, finding more wool to keep you going and collecting her memories in a game that is essentially about life. Utterly lovely. Again, really recommend.

I've hit paydirt lately, had a crop of great games!


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 20, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Some games have arrived before my new ps4: Uncharted 4, Just Cause 3 and Horizon Zero Dark



I've not played any of Just Cause, but those other two are excellent games. As ruffneck23 says, Horizon Zero Dawn is one of my favourite ever games,  top 5 at the mo


----------



## dweller (Feb 20, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Portal 2 for two quid. Never played it. But now I will!



One of my favourite gaming experiences. 
Sense of location is amazing. Love the soundtrack. Whole thing is so atmospheric. 
At £2 everyone should try this.


----------



## dervish (Feb 21, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> I've not played any of Just Cause, but those other two are excellent games. As ruffneck23 says, Horizon Zero Dawn is one of my favourite ever games,  top 5 at the mo



I really like Just Cause, it's my go to game for just chilling out.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 21, 2018)

Still XCom 2 and Dark Souls 3. I've got several newer games that I've barely touched.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 21, 2018)

Monster Hunter: World has it's claws in me.


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Still XCom 2 and Dark Souls 3. I've got several newer games that I've barely touched.



They are basically all you need. 

Have you got WotC as well?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 21, 2018)

tommers said:


> They are basically all you need.
> 
> Have you got WotC as well?



I haven't no. Is it available on PS4 now?


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I haven't no. Is it available on PS4 now?



Ah, I don't know.  Guess not.  What's it like on PS4?  I've only ever played it on PC.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 21, 2018)

tommers said:


> Ah, I don't know.  Guess not.  What's it like on PS4?  I've only ever played it on PC.



It's great! Don't know how it compares to PC - I've never had any issues though. Bit of a wait while missions load but that's it.


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's great! Don't know how it compares to PC - I've never had any issues though. Bit of a wait while missions load but that's it.




XCOM® 2: War of the Chosen

Looks like it is.  Bit expensive though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 21, 2018)

tommers said:


> XCOM® 2: War of the Chosen
> 
> Looks like it is.  Bit expensive though.



Ouch! That's pricey for a full game. 

Still though...


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Ouch! That's pricey for a full game.
> 
> Still though...



Yeah, it was that price on PC as well.  Noticed it's appeared in a few sales recently but not much off, maybe 20% or something.

Maybe once you're bored of the base game


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 21, 2018)

I've been playing The Evil Within.  I'm quite into it.  Turned it down to casual then back up to survivor once I figured out how to play it.


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2018)

All walls must fall - you're a gay east German superspy who can time travel, trawling Berlin techno clubs for clues.  It's um.. quite interesting. Flirt your way through security, hack the weapon scanners and local drones and then kill everybody in turn based combat whilst rewinding time. £5.03 at the moment.

Seems a bit juddery on my laptop though, not sure why.

Oh and Vagante - decent platform roguelike.  One of those ones where it's really difficult at the start so when you start getting anywhere it's quite satisfying.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 28, 2018)

Finally getting around to playing Shadows of Mordor.   

It's great, although I fear that I shall wear out the xbox controllers right trigger as I seem to be perpetually holding that down to sneak around.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 28, 2018)

I had to stop playing Fe on the Switch. I was a bit feverish and it is rather dreamlike and I was starting to get flashbacks. Unfortunately flashbacks with confusing camera angles.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 2, 2018)

Spotted Skyrim and Battlefield One (with all the expansions) cheap on Base so impulse bought, even though I said on here I don't need Skyrim after getting Fallout 4.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2018)

since I got Tale of Two Wastelands working I largely explored DC (too much subway) and navigation is a pita. So I headed out to the land of DLC and did the Point Lookout add on, 3 hours. Much weaponry accrued and a sick little story. I've still yet to find the train to the mojave, but that can wait


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I had to actually open up .INI files and c+p some lines into the notepad to make TTW work. I felt like I was edward snowden and neo rolled into one



The descent into Fallout (and TES, and anything else) modding is a slippery slope. First it's just popping a file in a folder. Then it's downloading an external program to run before you run the game. Then it's opening up ini files and editing code. Then it's managing a database of 6GB (or 15GB, or 40GB, or OMGINEEDANEWHARDDRIVE) of mods. Then it's creating your own mods. Then it's a full-time job.

Modding's ace


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> The descent into Fallout (and TES, and anything else) modding is a slippery slope. First it's just popping a file in a folder. Then it's downloading an external program to run before you run the game. Then it's opening up ini files and editing code. Then it's managing a database of 6GB (or 15GB, or 40GB, or OMGINEEDANEWHARDDRIVE) of mods. Then it's creating your own mods. Then it's a full-time job.
> 
> Modding's ace



I seem to have, over the past couple of years, fallen into the role of popular creator of content for The Sims 4  It crept up on me, really. I like TS4 as a comfort blanket game. When I'm bored of other stuff I fart around in there. There's a MASSIVE online community of people who play it and create stuff for it, and it started out with me recolouring a few bits and bobs, and all of a sudden I've got 75,260 downloads on my most popular piece, and have created 141 separate things for the game. I write tutorials (mostly about lighting and screenshot stuff), I build stuff for people, and idk, all of a sudden I seem to be firmly "in the community."

Once you start modding... dude.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2018)

I was fair taken aback at the amount of more game, not just more game but with things like Project Nevada changing it at a basic gameplay and visual (Nevada Skies) level. And the added elaborate gun textures and reloading. All created for free by kind people with bare skills. With PN and NS running it feels like the game should have been from vanilla. I mean really, endless trekking...but sprint does away with it. I've got a bike mod as well but I'm saving that for the mojave.


Vintage Paw said:


> The descent into Fallout (and TES, and anything else) modding is a slippery slope. First it's just popping a file in a folder. Then it's downloading an external program to run before you run the game. Then it's opening up ini files and editing code. Then it's managing a database of 6GB (or 15GB, or 40GB, or OMGINEEDANEWHARDDRIVE) of mods. Then it's creating your own mods. Then it's a full-time job.
> 
> Modding's ace



the helpful people even make mod managers! For some reason I have to have FOMM and Nexus Mod Manager but whatever. Need the radio station mod next for my own wasteland playlist. Out goes cowboy yodelling, in comes 90s hip hop


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 3, 2018)

I really must get round to playing the extra content for Fallout 4....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I really must get round to playing the extra content for Fallout 4....



Me too. Although I never actually finished the main story. I saw a spoiler yesterday, what actually happened to the kid. I mean, it's been YEARS, I can't expect to not come across spoilers. Mostly just cross at myself for not finishing it


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 3, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Me too. Although I never actually finished the main story. I saw a spoiler yesterday, what actually happened to the kid. I mean, it's been YEARS, I can't expect to not come across spoilers. Mostly just cross at myself for not finishing it



It was a rare time for me. I had months of work paid due to some bullshit allegations and hadn't moved in with my partner, so I actually finished an epic game! Was over a year on the Witcher before giving up, in part as I started forgetting what was happening and just need something I could pick up and play more easily.

It was dam good though, even if a bit unbalanced with certain weapons by the end.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2018)

Yeah, I felt insanely overpowered even by the time I'd stopped playing. I hadn't got too far in the story (I hadn't met the railroad), but I'm the sort of person who wants to explore EVERYTHING before cracking on with main story stuff, so I'd pumped hours and hours into it and was a decent level.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2018)

I believe it took Epona 10 years to get around to finishing the main story of Morrowind


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2018)

I've finally achieved my dream of getting a fallout character to 100 on guns. I can even shoot half straight with a crippled arm. No perks, I always opt to up the basic characteristics bit, the special training perk. If you alter the base stats it raises everything a bit rather than perks that seem to add here to this specific thing and shade a little off of the other specific thing.

Am in DC just mopping up and mooching around, annoyingly I was following a giant liberty prime robot on an important questline and the thing just straight up vanished halfway through the mish. I thought it was TTW being buggy but the internet says its always been like this even in vanilla Fallout 3


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 11, 2018)

I stopped with Switch Mario after finally beating Bowser even though there's a chunk of story after that to do with Peach going missing again, presumably because she's just sick of all this shit. The urgency has gone out of it all. Let her have a holiday.

I should probably get back to Stardew Valley. Winter is coming.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 12, 2018)

anyone played endless sky?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 15, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Spotted Skyrim and Battlefield One (with all the expansions) cheap on Base so impulse bought, even though I said on here I don't need Skyrim after getting Fallout 4.



Dammit, Skyrim still rocks.


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2018)

Vermintide 2 - buggy but fun


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 18, 2018)

Disjecta Membra said:


> Kinda surprised I haven't seen this mentioned, but am really enjoying fortnite battle royale. Anyone else ?


It’s just released on iOS. 

Interesting premise!

I’ve attempted one game, came 71st, and there’s no prospect of having the time for a second until late this evening.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2018)

Revisiting "Fallout New Vegas". I don't think I really appreciated it at the time, I played it too soon after "Fallout 3" and my head was still in the DC wastelands but after finishing "Fallout 4" and messing around with a few other games I am firmly back in Fallout territory and really enjoying it.

What I like is that I actually have to think about how I approach situations or I face certain death, not able to take on many Legionnaires yet, whereas by the end of "Fallout 4" I was essentially invincible and was very "Oh look a Deathclaw, maybe I'll take it out just because I can!" whereas at the moment I am "Fuck...fuck..Deathclaw...run...fuck!"


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 18, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I stopped with Switch Mario after finally beating Bowser even though there's a chunk of story after that to do with Peach going missing again, presumably because she's just sick of all this shit. The urgency has gone out of it all. Let her have a holiday.


just started this. i'm on the big head boss of the desert world. enjoying it so far.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 18, 2018)

skyrim. Its fun - but i cant be arsed with all the magik and elves wank. Axes, bastard swords and longbows are all i want. Wish they'd do one without all the fantasy guff - more like mount and blade but with bethseda detail/quality etc.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 18, 2018)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> just started this. i'm on the big head boss of the desert world. enjoying it so far.


I thought it was very well judged in terms of difficulty. All the stuff you need to do to progress the story is challenging but not super hard - you can do harder stuff for extra moons if you like (some of them absurdly annoying and tricky) but in general you don’t have to.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 19, 2018)

Bombing Busters on the PS4. It's a free download from PSN this month.

One of those 'Just one more go' type games.


----------



## Pwerus (Mar 20, 2018)

I just finished the single player campaign for Worms WMD.
The campaign can get really tedious, and there are minor things in the physics engine that can drive me up the wall as an old fan of Worms Armageddon and Worms World Party, but I feel it's pretty underrated, and worth checking out for people who lost interest in Worms after the years of crap on portables and mobiles.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2018)

SimCity 4

its old but its free, and its so alike to simcity 2000 in game mechanics that its easy to pick up. Mayor Draco has founded the city of Lost Hope and I'm building transport networks

e2a
the music is amazing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 22, 2018)

The Sims 4 got a jungle update:







Also, it's the 1 yr anniversary of Mass Effect: Andromeda so I'm thinking I should go back and actually finish it


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 23, 2018)

I’m playing Fe again now that I’m not ill, but I picked up these four on a combo deal on the App Store for some reason.



They’re all sci-fi point and click games that got great reviews. If I can just close Fallout Shelter for one frickin minute I can start one.

Still need to finish Oxenfree on the Switch.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2018)

everything was getting unwieldy and loading wrong so I tabula rasa'd New Vegas and rebuilt its mod list from the ground up. I had intended to put half an hour in shooting wildlife, but everything annoyed me so the rebuild. After an hour and a half modding from the ground up I played it and by fuck it looks good. Takes ages to load tho. I'm on a new start doing the bounty hunter missions. New Vegas was made for bounty hunting missions, its in the DNA. I've also got the oddly inertialess bike mod which is a bit cheaty but fuck the walking man, it just stretches on.
the only regret about ditching my previous game set up is the chinese stealth armour. That was good gear.

And  I still haven't sorted out having my own in game playlist


----------



## YouSir (Apr 8, 2018)

God help me but I think I'm going to buy the newest Football Manager and sink back into it. Feel the urge to stare at spreadsheets for hours on end while feeling frustrated.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2018)

tommers said:


> I've heard lots of people going on about it, is it good now?



It was always good, it’s now bloody great!


.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 14, 2018)

YouSir said:


> God help me but I think I'm going to buy the newest Football Manager and sink back into it. Feel the urge to stare at spreadsheets for hours on end while feeling frustrated.



It's out on the switch too. So basically that means missing my stop on the train for the next 6 months.


----------



## YouSir (Apr 15, 2018)

souljacker said:


> It's out on the switch too. So basically that means missing my stop on the train for the next 6 months.



Just one more game...

First one I've played since FM2015, still addictive as ever. Bit too cluttered with stuff tbh, but easy enough to adjust to.

Also, as you can create your own players in game now, I've discovered that they all seem to come out as gay week one. Which sells more shirts. Was a bit shocked by YouSir Jnr outing himself but a nice little touch.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2018)

I got XCom: Enemy Unkown. Second tutorial misson, bang. Theres a bug. Eventually asked nets and the vibe was ditch the tutorial and yes that bug happens sometimes, just play the main game.

I can see its a lot more tactical than run and gun tho. Alien scum will die


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 17, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I got XCom: Enemy Unkown. Second tutorial misson, bang. Theres a bug. Eventually asked nets and the vibe was ditch the tutorial and yes that bug happens sometimes, just play the main game.
> 
> I can see its a lot more tactical than run and gun tho. Alien scum will die


its a great game , one of my top 10, ive had it for years yet a couple of weeks ago , found myself starting up a new game.

Top tip : invest in psi-ops


----------



## 8ball (Apr 17, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Revisiting "Fallout New Vegas". I don't think I really appreciated it at the time, I played it too soon after "Fallout 3" and my head was still in the DC wastelands but after finishing "Fallout 4" and messing around with a few other games I am firmly back in Fallout territory and really enjoying it.
> 
> What I like is that I actually have to think about how I approach situations or I face certain death, not able to take on many Legionnaires yet, whereas by the end of "Fallout 4" I was essentially invincible and was very "Oh look a Deathclaw, maybe I'll take it out just because I can!" whereas at the moment I am "Fuck...fuck..Deathclaw...run...fuck!"



At least deathclaws are obviously big scary things.
I hated those bastard insects.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 17, 2018)

Farcry 5 and loving it... only done one area and put so many hours in.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> its a great game , one of my top 10, ive had it for years yet a couple of weeks ago , found myself starting up a new game.
> 
> Top tip : invest in psi-ops


I'll bear it in mind. I just put it on easy instead of doing the tutorial in the end. Will start again on normal difficulty once I have got to grips properly. I've played similar (GBA's Rebelstar and I _think_ OG UFO way back) but this is meatier, base building and so on. Working on flanking techniques, although there has been a lot of 'fuck this use the frag grenade' so far. Interested to note its an unreal engine, only ever played FPS done with that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 17, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll bear it in mind. I just put it on easy instead of doing the tutorial in the end. Will start again on normal difficulty once I have got to grips properly. I've played similar (GBA's Rebelstar and I _think_ OG UFO way back) but this is meatier, base building and so on. Working on flanking techniques, although there has been a lot of 'fuck this use the frag grenade' so far. Interested to note its an unreal engine, only ever played FPS done with that.


Mate it's hard even on easy also , don't panic ,sometimes you think you're about to lose , then you can turn it around at the last minute , enjoy


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2018)

I've been playing Mad Max, currently free on PS+.

It's everything I hate. Mini map full of symbols. Quest markers telling you exactly where to go. Batman / Shadows of Mordor combat, climbing towers (balloons) to survey the area. A horrible mish mash of every AAA bit of nonsense from the last 5 years.

But the car driving and combat more than make up for it. Great fun.


----------



## Chz (Apr 18, 2018)

Mad Max was good fun. So long as you rein yourself in a bit and try to avoid the "must do everything" attitude, it doesn't get tedious until you're already done. I'll admit I started out that way, but stopped that nonsense about halfway through. Underrated game, I think.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 18, 2018)

Halo 5...still

Got back into it after watching the Halo World Championships at the weekend. I always go back to Halo.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 24, 2018)

Have just bought Frostpunk. Looks cool, right up my street, and I don't believe I've ever bought anything on the day of release before. Currently downloading...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2018)

1. Install skyrim
2. Just have a run at it to get the feel, get past the opening bullshit
3. how is it 230 am ?


----------



## Hoss (Apr 26, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 1. Install skyrim
> 2. Just have a run at it to get the feel, get past the opening bullshit
> 3. how is it 230 am ?


I used to be an adventurer like you, then I took an arrow in the knee.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 1, 2018)

Disjecta Membra said:


> Kinda surprised I haven't seen this mentioned, but am really enjoying fortnite battle royale. Anyone else ?



Yeah same here - my 9 year old son has been rinsing it with his mates - and i've been hooked in - lol


----------



## Supine (May 1, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 1. Install skyrim
> 2. Just have a run at it to get the feel, get past the opening bullshit
> 3. how is it 230 am ?



Check you haven't lost some days...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 1, 2018)

Supine said:


> Check you haven't lost some days...


I've realised so far:

I need to mod this to look a bit prettier, its alright but those small towns in the snow all look drab and grim. When I get round to it I'll ask Vintage Paw for mod reccs because I know she modded the shit out of skyrim. I also need a better UI because the main one is gash for playing keyboard and mouse

I can build my own weapons, from base materials. Forge them, sharpen them. This would be a tedious diversion if it wasn't for what I've seen on the magic skills tree, I can get my boy to be making his own armour and weapons from scratch then enchant it and I am _all about that. 
_
its easy to get a companion it seems, all I did was foil a love rivals underhand game and the bloke who I'd helped out was bang up for coming out dragon slaying. Of which I have yet to kill one, I've managed to get it to ground and then steam in with a fuck off warhammer in hand but so far, no dice. The company of men with me hang back abit like pussies.  

deffo worth my money, I've barely scratched it, haven't even stole a horse yet


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 1, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Have just bought Frostpunk. Looks cool, right up my street, and I don't believe I've ever bought anything on the day of release before. Currently downloading...



Finished the first scenario with 625 survivors/-30° and 'without crossing the line'. Trust your wise 'captain'  Might have a break and play something less taxing before trying the other two scenarios...


----------



## 8ball (May 1, 2018)

Still playing Oblivion.  Second ‘proper’ character.  Just keep discovering more things.


----------



## 8ball (May 1, 2018)

Supine said:


> Check you haven't lost some days...



Months.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 2, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I've realised so far:
> 
> I need to mod this to look a bit prettier, its alright but those small towns in the snow all look drab and grim. When I get round to it I'll ask Vintage Paw for mod reccs because I know she modded the shit out of skyrim. I also need a better UI because the main one is gash for playing keyboard and mouse
> 
> ...



I haven't kept up on what's available for the special edition version, but I'll recognise the modders and that, so give us a shout when you're ready


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I haven't kept up on what's available for the special edition version, but I'll recognise the modders and that, so give us a shout when you're ready


I got Legendary edition cos I didn't want to spend out on the newer one in case the ole PC wasn't up to it, its not young. Saw one youtube vid specifically made for 'best way to mod skyrim on a more humble machine' which I have not watched yet but does have a links to each mod described. Although its fantasy the familiarity to the game design of Fallout(s) has made getting into it easy and also made me think 'this needs modding' before I've even slain a dragon lol. But yeah I'll complete some more quests first, get my mans stats up.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 2, 2018)

This is a good place to start: S.T.E.P. Project Wiki

It aims to cover every part of the game, from optimisation to making things pretty and fixing bugs that Bethesda never fixed. If it's the same as when I last used it, it tries to be relatively lore-friendly with texture replacers and any gameplay modifications, and for the most part you can pick and choose which things you want to download and install. I believe they were talking about making self-contained packs of stuff to download, but when I used it it was just links to stuff that you could download and install yourself individually. It covers the hows and whys of modding too, and makes sure you understand how to mod safely, how to remove things safely, and which order to do things and how to troubleshoot. Step was always the first thing I did, then I hit up Nexus and added another 40GB of mods on top lol.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 2, 2018)

Here's the Nexus page for it: STEP - Skyrim Total Enhancement Project

Looks like they did compile the mods so you can download them directly - a few of them at least. I'd definitely start by going through the wiki first to make sure you know what's going on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 2, 2018)

If you do download the step stuff, you're not forced to stick with their choices of texture replacers. If you wanted all your people to look like they're right out of hentai, for example, you can go right ahead and download meshes and textures for that and replace them. I'll judge you, but you can do it.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2018)

safe


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2018)

I just downloaded the beta for Stardew Valley multiplayer update, am going to try it with Nate over the weekend - can't wait, Stardew Valley is fucking awesome    (Although if he marries Abigail again while I am in multiplayer with him, he's not getting any of his favourite meals for a while - just saying).


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2018)

Epona said:


> I just downloaded the beta for Stardew Valley multiplayer update, am going to try it with Nate over the weekend - can't wait, Stardew Valley is fucking awesome    (Although if he marries Abigail again while I am in multiplayer with him, he's not getting any of his favourite meals for a while - just saying).


Ha, let us know what it's like. Is it local multiplayer ?


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2018)

tommers said:


> Ha, let us know what it's like. Is it local multiplayer ?



I honestly have no idea, I knew there was some sort of multiplayer on the way so just checked the beta box and downloaded it earlier - will definitely report back though.  I mean the single player game as it stands is one of my favourite ways to waste time anyway, not sure how multiplayer will work yet.


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2018)

Seriously, the first half hour of multiplayer co-op Stardew Valley with my husband of 12 years was probably the closest I've ever come to possible divorce.

Then we negotiated a division of labour, and it's currently running smoothly.  I like the farming side so I mostly do that, he likes going down the mines so he mostly does that - we both contribute resources, and swap roles occasionally for getting achievements and the like.

If he tries to romance Abigail he's going to be in deep deep shit though :/


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2018)

OK so the way it works is - one person owns the farm, they can start a game with cabins on their farm that they invite people to move into - can be done by Steam friends list or LAN or IP address.

Existing farmers can also have Robin build cabins on their farm (I think up to 3) so that they can invite people to live on the farm and play with them.

The person who hosts "owns" the farm (and thus makes the decision about which pet you get etc), but everyone invited to play with them has kind of equal reign over the plot, and can do their own thing pretty much - it is very much a co-op game therefore, since you need to decide who has responsibility for what, or a rota for the boring tasks   But playing with someone else makes everything seem a bit less rushed - one of you can be tending crops first thing in the morning while the other goes foraging on the beach, it's good and feels natural - especially sitting at the same desk and agreeing that today is my foraging and shopping day while he waters crops - really good fun and less pressure wrt crop tending than single player, cos you can take turns.  Bank and all items are also shared, so it is fully co-op - better with friends than trusting strangers to be fair about your stash of iridium!

You do need to be synchronised about sleep times as unlike single player there is no pause on the timer when you open the menu now - the game still saves as always when you wake in the morning.  If one of you goes to sleep and the other doesn't, the one in bed will regen energy fairly quickly - so it's not too bad, you can get back up in a couple of minutes with a fairly full energy bar and go harvest some crops or plant stuff or do some crafting or fish or decorate - whatever you fancy really - the day ends when you are both in bed and hit the button to sleep.

Quests and achievements and skills are all separate.

There is a wedding ring plan in game, that allows you to marry another farmer - I didn't get to test it yet because I bought the plan but it didn't show up in crafting once I had exited and restarted the game (I noted from before it disappeared that it required 5 iridium bars and a prismatic core thing - so not easy to craft).

But yeah it's a lot of fun so far, just make sure your husband doesn't nick your tv out of your cabin and hide it in a deliberate attempt to piss you off *furious*


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2018)

Well Nate has fucked off to bed now, and I have no-one to play Stardew Valley with.

It's good.  It's very good.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2018)

Uncharted 4 - bit bored with it really - it's just loads of climbing and not enough shooting and blowing things up.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2018)

And now I'm onto Horizon Zero Dawn - it's rather lovely looking and I like the imagining of a distant post apocalyptic future - they've clearly done their homework. Might be too much story for me, but I'm keeping on with it for the time being


----------



## Kanda (May 7, 2018)

Back on Everquest


----------



## NoXion (May 11, 2018)

I'm making paperclips.

I'm currently the sole manufacturer of paperclips on the planet:



Spoiler


----------



## mrs quoad (May 13, 2018)

I am getting much joy from _Enter the Gungeon, _which I picked up in the thingumy Steam sale. 

It has hallmarks of the Binding of Isaac. And is very enjoyable indeed.


----------



## dervish (May 14, 2018)

NoXion said:


> I'm making paperclips.
> 
> I'm currently the sole manufacturer of paperclips on the planet:



I've spent many hours on that site making paperclips.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2018)

Still loving Stardew Valley multiplayer (and the fact that Nate now has a job where he gets 3-4 days off a week, 3x 12 hour shifts and he's done, a 4th is overtime so good money coming in) - but we have had a few days to play over the last couple of weeks and Stardew multiplayer is really good!

I did just get into a stupid argument with someone on the Stardew Valley steam discussion group though along the lines of someone saying that older female gamers didn't exist because there weren't any on Twitch...   (Yeah that's because we're busy playing games instead of watching gamers metaphorically stroke their own dicks over their game performance - I was adult BEFORE it became necessary to have an internet channel to validate my existence)


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2018)

I actually need to stop posting on the Steam Stardew Valley discussion page now, I have riled people.  I think I have riled people for good reasons (apparently no older females play video games, even though I said I did that is insufficient evidence), and now I am upsetting people because I disagree with the removal of stamina restore waiting in bed rather than sleeping in single player beta:

Yes the Stardew Valley fanbase can be just as shit and just as over-wrought about the game as any other game's fanbase


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2018)

Resogun. Fucking addictive little shooter. As good as nex Machina?? Hmmm... maybe. 

Such a shame they're not making shooters any more.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 19, 2018)

Not playing it, but didn't feel like making a new thread - just wanted to say this looks pretty nice and relaxing:


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 20, 2018)

*Game Dev Tycoon*

I got it a couple of years ago, but have only just installed and played it (I was browsing through my Humble Bundle library looking for anything resembling a management sim). I've shyed away from it before, as it's a pretty boring game to watch someone else play on YT (and this is 100% how I decide if I wanna buy/play something), but having finally got 'round to it, I think it's good but annoying. The interminable dialogue boxes - usually full of waffle - are insufferable. No reason 90% of their contents couldn't appear in an innocuous 'news ticker'. Would be nice if the game started in an earlier timeframe too ("Bury the unsold carts in the Arizona desert? Y/N..."), and maybe with a degree of randomosity to counteract our obvious hindsight: "The Vega Creammast has just lauched!" Yeah, think I'll stay away from that one...


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2018)

Is anyone playing Hollow Knight?  I'm not, but Nate is REALLY into it, when I ask him whether it is a good game he kind of shrugs and sighs and then goes back to playing it...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 24, 2018)

Nowt.  Weather's been too nice recently for video games.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Nowt.  Weather's been too nice recently for video games.


just draw the curtains so you can see the screen


----------



## BristolEcho (May 26, 2018)

Cities Skylines at the moment. I've just got a new laptop that can funally run it.  Not got any of the DLC yet but will get that soon.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2018)

total war: Warhammer

I've only ever fiddled with tW games before but had a long crack at this last night, is good.


----------



## moon (Jun 2, 2018)

Detroit become human, so well made!!


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2018)

Caves of Qud - weird but very good roguelike. 

Cultist Simulator - weird but every good card / story game.


----------



## dervish (Jun 4, 2018)

Epona said:


> I actually need to stop posting on the Steam Stardew Valley discussion page now, I have riled people.  I think I have riled people for good reasons (apparently no older females play video games, even though I said I did that is insufficient evidence), and now I am upsetting people because I disagree with the removal of stamina restore waiting in bed rather than sleeping in single player beta:
> 
> Yes the Stardew Valley fanbase can be just as shit and just as over-wrought about the game as any other game's fanbase



Got this for the PS4, as I don't often get a look in on the playstation I was very pleased to see it's also now cross buy, so I have it for the vita and it's very good on that.


----------



## agricola (Jun 4, 2018)

Battletech.


----------



## moon (Jun 6, 2018)

Still playing Detroit Become Human, but taking it very slowly as I want the game to last.. 
Its so well made I'm speechless... 
Also investigating ESO Summerset just because its so pretty, but I may try doing some trials also.
Here is a little video I made about my Magica Templar


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 6, 2018)

Finally accepted it would never go on sale and so forked out for Rimworld. Two hours in and I had rage quit twice. The first time saw one of my colonists decide to spend day three torching the entire base, the other after my sniper guy crawled into bed on day two seemingly to die 

Might have to boot up Stardew Valley - it's been substantially updated recently, and I miss my drunken depressed short-arsed husband, Shane


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Finally accepted it would never go on sale and so forked out for Rimworld. Two hours in and I had rage quit twice. The first time saw one of my colonists decide to spend day three torching the entire base, the other after my sniper guy crawled into bed on day two seemingly to die



Rimworld is good  but everybody dies. Always.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2018)

Feel like I'm being left behind by new developments in games - even RPGs seem to be pushing us to try online multiplayer games instead of single player campaigns. Are future games only going to be online, co-operative affairs? Are future gamers only interested in these types of experience?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2018)

I do hope not. I've no interest in these world of warcraft/endless EVE/Fortnite/PUBG whatever. 

got Sonic Generations on download because nostalgia


----------



## Chz (Jun 7, 2018)

No, but it's harder to sell loot boxes in single player games.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I do hope not. I've no interest in these world of warcraft/endless EVE/Fortnite/PUBG whatever.
> 
> got Sonic Generations on download because nostalgia


I play games to get away from other people. and i just get left behind in multiplayer games or just annoy my fellow players with my slowness and lack of stealth. 
Playing Fortnite with my nephew is no fun at all.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 7, 2018)

I love the idea of multi player, but I just don't have the time to invest to meet any kind of standard, gaming is to much of an occasional thing for me, because of real life.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2018)

I realized it had reached last days of rome stature when I read an article on some controversy surrounding 'boobie streaming'. First the article informed me that people live stream games and other peopl watch them play and give them money because nothing makes sense in this world anymore, bitcoins and hashtags. Then it informed me that some clearly sad sad individuals had been monitoring these twitch streams to see if any women were streaming while wearing a low cut top, thus 'booby streaming' attracting viwers for the boobs not for the thrilling sight of watching some cunt play a fucking computer game. At this point I am mentally preparing a vast re-education program.

Slightly more comprehensible was the ire over certain Hearts of Iron mods, and other paradox games modded that let you basically re-run ww2 as a dictator, or win the crusades etc. The article was saying how the scene has become a cesspit for sad nazi cunts who like playing holocaust or crush the saracen etc. That I can make sense of, its an evil thats knownin my frames of reference rather than just confusing me


----------



## moon (Jun 7, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I realized it had reached last days of rome stature when I read an article on some controversy surrounding 'boobie streaming'. First the article informed me that people live stream games and other peopl watch them play and give them money because nothing makes sense in this world anymore, bitcoins and hashtags. Then it informed me that some clearly sad sad individuals had been monitoring these twitch streams to see if any women were streaming while wearing a low cut top, thus 'booby streaming' attracting viwers for the boobs not for the thrilling sight of watching some cunt play a fucking computer game. At this point I am mentally preparing a vast re-education program.



Yeah many people complain about that on Twitch! I remember seeing a 'creative' stream where a woman was just jiggling her tits and all she drew was a couple of black lines on a piece of paper...

I think there is an argument as to why women feel the need to show boob in order to get views, its like how some people complain about how a business woman might dress provocatively in a high level meeting etc. Are women simply ignored if they don't dress like that???


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2018)

Slay the Spire.  Decent roguelike card game thing.  In the sale even though it's early access . Finished it on my 9th go though so not sure I want to go back again. Maybe when it's finished.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 11, 2018)

Just picked up The Witness for £8. It's as good as the reviews say, at least the hour I've played so far.


----------



## dervish (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm an idiot. 

I am knackered, every morning for weeks I have woken at 5am at the latest and I'm not one of those people that can go back to bed, so I'm really tired.
Last night I found steam on my laptop and had a look at the choices for linux, I apparently have a lot of linux compatible games. 

One of those is Prison Architect. 

I went to bed very late last night.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 11, 2018)

dervish said:


> One of those is Prison Architect.
> 
> I went to bed very late last night.



My current PA game has been about five-six hours so far. And I'm still paused and laying down the initial blueprints


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 11, 2018)

Need to load that back up. 

Playing Atila total war at the moment. Steep learning curve!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 14, 2018)

Tried out Darkest Dungeon, I'm not overly fond of the art style and it's just to randomly willing to fuck you over and the difficulty is off the scale.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 14, 2018)

Two great games for under £1.50 on Steam right now - The Silent Age, a point and click time swapping thing, and Life Goes On, a puzzle platformer where you have an infinite supply of knights whose corpses you have to use to progress. 

Both games are simple, amusing and stylish-looking.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 15, 2018)

Am I the only Overwatch player (on ps4) who thinks the game is really broken right now?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2018)

Gonna try finish off Frostpunk (after a couple of months absence) before Two Point Hospital is released


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 20, 2018)

Just got Legend of Zelda Skyward sword back on the Wii. Its not bad. 

I've never completed a game since Prince of Persia (the original DOS game), so will attempt it again.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2018)

I’m really stretching out Zelda on the Switch. I got the DLC and I’m also doing every shrine before I go near the endgame.

When I decide to go round every Korok seed you’ll know I’ve gone a bit too far. It’s just really relaxing, though - on the train to work I can wander around lovely hills and mountains and hear that cute squeaky noise that foxes make when they notice you and run away.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I’m really stretching out Zelda on the Switch. I got the DLC and I’m also doing every shrine before I go near the endgame.
> 
> When I decide to go round every Korok seed you’ll know I’ve gone a bit too far. It’s just really relaxing, though - on the train to work I can wander around lovely hills and mountains and hear that cute squeaky noise that foxes make when they notice you and run away.


Oh and what really stretches things out if you get the DLC is not the new quests but the “hero’s journey” thing which shows you where you’ve been on the map in blue, so you can make sure to visit every fucking square inch of Hyrule and pick every mushroom. I was nicking pigeons’ eggs this afternoon.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2018)

Oh and I also still have to make all the recipes, clearly. So much food.

Breath of the Wild: Recipes


----------



## Dandred (Aug 5, 2018)

Titanfall 2, missed this one a few years ago. Very fun.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2018)

Finished Banner Saga 3. Got the worst ending and everybody died.  Might replay it when I feel ready for the misery again. 

Started playing Star Traders. It's interesting. Not sure about it at the minute.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2018)

temporarily trapped on a netbook so I opted for a rougealike, chose dungeons of dredmor which is like the Colin Hunt of roguealikes, not only is it not funny the monsters are shit. So I sacked that off for Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup which is much more like it. I'll never get near 'beating' the game so I'm playing it as I did original rogue, just see how far your man can get before he dies


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 9, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> temporarily trapped on a netbook so I opted for a rougealike, chose dungeons of dredmor which is like the Colin Hunt of roguealikes, not only is it not funny the monsters are shit. So I sacked that off for Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup which is much more like it. I'll never get near 'beating' the game so I'm playing it as I did original rogue, just see how far your man can get before he dies


There's a thread somewhere about Dungeon Crawl. In the many years I've been playing it through many versions I've never won once.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There's a thread somewhere about Dungeon Crawl. In the many years I've been playing it through many versions I've never won once.



that threads got a useful wiki on it, ta. I'll bump it when I have a death worth speaking of.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 9, 2018)

Speaking of old games, I'm back on Neverwinter Nights because it's been re-released and the persistent world I used to play on is still running .. so that's fun.

And NwN is a fantastic RPG, in part because of all the user-generated content that now exists for it (and because 3.5 was the best version of D&D, ooh bit o politics there...)

edit, muh typz


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2018)

Onrush.

It's insane. Really enjoying the crashes/ridiculous air/landing on an enemy etc but finding the whole teamwork thing a bit weird. Sometimes my team win and I've no idea why. Still good though.


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2018)

It's free on xbox live this weekend btw.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 13, 2018)

Currently rotating between Fallout 4 for the second time, Forza Horizon 2 which is free on xbox live and Fifa 18.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 17, 2018)

Far Cry 5 + Battlefield 1... online mainly.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 17, 2018)

Playing through Alan Wake for the first time via the XBOne's Compatibility mode thingy for 360 games.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 17, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Playing through Alan Wake for the first time via the XBOne's Compatibility mode thingy for 360 games.



Is it any good?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 18, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Is it any good?



Only a few hours in but it’s enjoyable so far. Reminds me of resident evil 4. Seems to have an interesting story between reality and dreams.


----------



## bimble (Aug 19, 2018)

Has anyone seen a little game called ‘Florence’? I don’t know if this sort of thing is even called a game but it’s beautiful, would love to know if there’s more things like this.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 19, 2018)

bimble said:


> Has anyone seen a little game called ‘Florence’? I don’t know if this sort of thing is even called a game but it’s beautiful, would love to know if there’s more things like this.


What platform is it on?


----------



## bimble (Aug 19, 2018)

trashpony said:


> What platform is it on?


its.. on my phone? android /ios  it says . (it's this: Florence (video game) - Wikipedia  i see its from the person who made monument valley, the only other game i've played


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 19, 2018)

I am playing This Is The Police 2.

Some of my coppers are drunk, others refuse to be driven by women, some just refuse to turn up to work 2 days in a row, and others still refuse to work with rookies. One keeps on sacking off work to get his band together. I tasered an old man, and could afford more CS grenades with the beer can tops I won by doing so. I’m quite enjoying it.

 

I’m also quite enjoying Barbearian on iOS. When it isn’t crashing.


----------



## tommers (Aug 19, 2018)

Dead Cells - really good roguelite platformer. Bit like Rogue Legacy or Vagante but better IMO.


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2018)

Bad North - defend islands from viking invaders.  It is fucking _exquisite
_
Home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2018)

Just finished "Dishonoured 2".

It was good,  tried my  hardest to be stealthy and kill as few as possible. Both great in terms of gameplay but also infuriating when tricky. 

It's a really good game but, as with the first one, there is just something missing for me.

May go for my second play through of "Fallout 4" next.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2018)

We've got the "Dreamcast" out as Mr.QofG's fancies playing "Shenmue" ("Perhaps they're out")

However first we are rediscovering some games. "Wacky Races", Sega Rally and the game that stole much of my mid-thirties "Crazy Taxi"


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 23, 2018)

tommers said:


> Bad North - defend islands from viking invaders.  It is fucking _exquisite
> _
> Home


I got this and have been playing it today. I'm a bit surprised that they launched it for Switch first, but maybe there's a developer incentive for Switch, or maybe they like the idea of the higher prices over iOS... it's basically an iPad game though.

Not 100% sure of the AI for the units. I've been frustrated by moving a unit to the spot where some bowmen land, wiping them all out apart from one who runs away, and then they only chase them so far before moving back, so I check back and there's still one bowman sitting there a few squares away lobbing arrows.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 23, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We've got the "Dreamcast" out as Mr.QofG's fancies playing "Shenmue" ("Perhaps they're out")
> 
> However first we are rediscovering some games. "Wacky Races", Sega Rally and the game that stole much of my mid-thirties "Crazy Taxi"



My mouse is hovering over the purchase button on steam for Shenmue. If I'd had the money in the 90s, I'd have bought a dreamcast just for that, Sega Rally and virtua fighter.

Also, I used to work with a guy who held a Crazy Taxi world record (possibly still does).


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 23, 2018)

Just finished Prey , bit of a steep learning curve initially but very engrossing if claustrophobic.


----------



## tommers (Aug 24, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I got this and have been playing it today. I'm a bit surprised that they launched it for Switch first, but maybe there's a developer incentive for Switch, or maybe they like the idea of the higher prices over iOS... it's basically an iPad game though.
> 
> Not 100% sure of the AI for the units. I've been frustrated by moving a unit to the spot where some bowmen land, wiping them all out apart from one who runs away, and then they only chase them so far before moving back, so I check back and there's still one bowman sitting there a few squares away lobbing arrows.


It's very simple but I like that. It kind of distills the tactics. I got quite far on one run and lost cos I sent my infantry to replenish just as they unloaded a load of archers, who slaughtered the pike men I had guarding a choke point and allowed their infantry to run up and kill all my archers. One mistake destroyed everything.  Its quite cool that something so simple still allows those stories.

However, it could do with some more items or different skill trees or something. The skills they have are difficult to use and I think there are only 4 items.

It does the classic archers > pikemen > infantry > archers thing very well.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 27, 2018)

I bought Hollow Knight yesterday evening, and clocked up 7 hours today. 

I started out a bit 'meh,' then discovered THE HEAL BUTTON (which greatly boosted my survivability) and then basically got REALLY FUCKING LOST and couldn't find any stations or benches so have spent about the last 3 hours trying NOT TO FUCKING DIE and to get back to a bit of the map I recognise.

I am now going to walk the dog, who has slept beside me literally all day. I never knew she was this lazy (!)


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> I bought Hollow Knight yesterday evening, and clocked up 7 hours today.
> 
> I started out a bit 'meh,' then discovered THE HEAL BUTTON (which greatly boosted my survivability) and then basically got REALLY FUCKING LOST and couldn't find any stations or benches so have spent about the last 3 hours trying NOT TO FUCKING DIE and to get back to a bit of the map I recognise.
> 
> I am now going to walk the dog, who has slept beside me literally all day. I never knew she was this lazy (!)



Ha, I just bought this on the Switch. Its good.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 30, 2018)

Just bought Two Point Hospital. Unlocks tmoz at 6am. Don't believe I've wanted a game this much since the original Theme Hospital. Was gonna pop to Tesco and then bake some cakes for my niece's birthday, but, err, well!


----------



## Epona (Aug 31, 2018)

Still playing ESO of course...

Also Stardew Valley multiplayer with Nate (finally a game we both like but can play together!)

In single player offerings, had another fairly intensive go at Elex when my internet was down, and Graveyard Keeper - both of those games have mixed reviews on Steam, but I have discovered over the years that when a game divides the playerbase, I just need to determine which side of the divide I am likely to fall on (which largely can be determined by reading reviews to see what people loved and hated about them) - and I love both games.

Elex is to all intents and purposes Gothic 2 with better graphics and a slightly different setting, and Graveyard Keeper is a grindy resource/buildy type game - both right up my alley


----------



## Dandred (Aug 31, 2018)

Divinity Original Sin 2 Definitive Edition is now down loading, should be ready in an hour!


----------



## Supine (Aug 31, 2018)

Just installed 6000 arcade ROMs on a raspberry pi. Not playing anything because there are way to many games to choose from!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 31, 2018)

I finished Zelda by accident. I was wandering around Hyrule Castle thinking that I could do some of the EX quests and soften the place up a bit before going back to do all the side stuff, when I accidentally wandered into the final chamber - this is really easy to do, it's just down a corridor. The final boss fights are really not that hard and then it's all over, that ends the game (to be fair it would have been a bit hard to have had a pre- and post-Ganon world with all the scenery and dialogue changed).

I could restore from a save but I'm a bit allergic to doing that once I've finished something  There are still assorted shrines unvisited and quests unfinished. I never found all those fucking cuccos.

Playing Fe again now. I think I'm fairly close to finishing that too. "Sing softly to animals" is still my favourite piece of loading screen advice.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 31, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I finished Zelda by accident. I was wandering around Hyrule Castle thinking that I could do some of the EX quests and soften the place up a bit before going back to do all the side stuff, when I accidentally wandered into the final chamber - this is really easy to do, it's just down a corridor. The final boss fights are really not that hard and then it's all over, that ends the game (to be fair it would have been a bit hard to have had a pre- and post-Ganon world with all the scenery and dialogue changed).
> 
> I could restore from a save but I'm a bit allergic to doing that once I've finished something  There are still assorted shrines unvisited and quests unfinished. I never found all those fucking cuccos.
> 
> Playing Fe again now. I think I'm fairly close to finishing that too. "Sing softly to animals" is still my favourite piece of loading screen advice.


I’m just doing it all over again, slowly. I got all the shrines last time. This time I’m only doing the easy ones and getting my house. I might not even bother with the stupid Yigas


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 31, 2018)

Having a go at Destiny 2, seeing as it's free with PS Plus.  Seems like the same load of pish as the 1st one...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 3, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Having a go at Destiny 2, seeing as it's free with PS Plus.  Seems like the same load of pish as the 1st one...



It started to hook me last night.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 6, 2018)

Just about to try the Battlefield 5 beta.

I really want to like it as I've been playing since Bad Company 2 but having seen some of the videos / reviews online I'm a bit


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 6, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I’m just doing it all over again, slowly. I got all the shrines last time. This time I’m only doing the easy ones and getting my house. I might not even bother with the stupid Yigas


I never got a house! I also never finished the two big new quests that you get from the DLC.

OTOH I have a weird thing about not going back to games once I've "finished" them. I finished the main story on Mario and couldn't bring myself to continue. Maybe I'll leave it for afterwards and go buy Skyrim. (I do need to finish Fe too.)


----------



## trashpony (Sep 6, 2018)

Get a house! You just have to get a million bits of wood and then you can hand all your best weapons on the wall rather than crying when they die  

I haven't played Skyrim. Should I buy it? I really only game with my (now) 11 year old and we play all games together. It feels like a step into a different world to play games he's not allowed to. Like a gateway drug or something


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 6, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Get a house! You just have to get a million bits of wood and then you can hand all your best weapons on the wall rather than crying when they die
> 
> I haven't played Skyrim. Should I buy it? I really only game with my (now) 11 year old and we play all games together. It feels like a step into a different world to play games he's not allowed to. Like a gateway drug or something


I dunno, I played it on the PC years ago when it came out but didn't get super far. It's more open-world than Zelda - you design your own character who exists in the social context of the world, you can not only get houses but have romances and so on, plus oh yeah you have to save the world from dragons, or with dragons, or both, or something, whenever you've got time. Not sure that it's designed for a shared gaming experience.


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2018)

Dragon Quest XI. Its the first "proper" single player DQ since VIII, which came out about fifteen years ago. 

It's pretty much the perfect JRPG to be honest.  Love it.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 7, 2018)

tommers said:


> Dragon Quest XI. Its the first "proper" single player DQ since VIII, which came out about fifteen years ago.
> 
> It's pretty much the perfect JRPG to be honest.  Love it.


I wasn’t really thinking of playing it with him. I was considering it for me! I suppose the question really is ‘if I like Zelda, what other games will I like?’


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I wasn’t really thinking of playing it with him. I was considering it for me! I suppose the question really is ‘if I like Zelda, what other games will I like?’



 I wasn't really answering your question. I was just saying it's what I'm playing. It's not much like Zelda to be honest. But it is on the Switch.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2018)

tommers said:


> I wasn't really answering your question. I was just saying it's what I'm playing. It's not much like Zelda to be honest. But it is on the Switch.


Give me other suggestions then [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 8, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Just bought Two Point Hospital. Unlocks tmoz at 6am. Don't believe I've wanted a game this much since the original Theme Hospital. Was gonna pop to Tesco and then bake some cakes for my niece's birthday, but, err, well!



It _was _all going well, but my nurses are now seemingly praying to yukka plants, rather than treating patients who need their plaster casts removing


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Give me other suggestions then [emoji16][emoji16]



I think Skyrim is a good idea, you'd probably like it. Or the Fallout games if you want a more sci-fi / tongue in cheek thing.

There are loads of RPGs but Zelda is pretty unique really. Dragon Quest is a much more traditional JRPG but have a look at it and see what you think. It's not open world really, you're led from story bit to story bit but it usually opens up later on (normally you get hold of some sort of airship ).

Does it have to be on the Switch?


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2018)

Oh. Into the Breach has just released on Switch. Absolutely nothing like Zelda but a great game.

Oh. And Stardew Valley. You should definitely play that.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I wasn’t really thinking of playing it with him. I was considering it for me! I suppose the question really is ‘if I like Zelda, what other games will I like?’


With the limitation that I know about iOS, not switch. Though there’s a lot of crossover, and most of the following are multi platform. 

Final Fantasy games, main series? Heavily story driven, lots of roaming. Ported heavily to iOS so I’d be surprised if they weren’t slightly switched. 

Road not taken? Again, not sure if it’s on switch. Nowhere near as big as Zelda, but. Idk why. It reminds me of it a lot. Heavily puzzle-ish. In an indescribable way. 

Evoland also has two (quite short, I think) games that rip Zelda off, directly. 

And Sproggiwood is a tbs roguelike... but again, kinda has Zelda flavours. IMO.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks both - no, doesn't have to be on the switch but I can't really do PC games as the gaming computer belongs to my son. iOS is good though - will have a look at those


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 9, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> It _was _all going well, but my nurses are now seemingly praying to yukka plants, rather than treating patients who need their plaster casts removing



Think I'll get this in due course. 

Working my way through fallout 4 at the moment. It's good. Does remind me of Skyrim though which isn't surprising I guess. 

Go to dungeon/building and clear it out. Repeat.



Spoiler: Click



I completely messed up my first crafting mission in Sanctuary and have 6 beds right near the workbench. Should probably figure out how to move them and get on with the next bit. Is there much benefit to doing those tasks long term?


----------



## Epona (Sep 12, 2018)

tommers said:


> Oh. Into the Breach has just released on Switch. Absolutely nothing like Zelda but a great game.
> 
> Oh. And Stardew Valley. You should definitely play that.



Stardew Valley is bloody marvellous, am a huge fan.  Currently have a multiplayer game going on with the husband, nice to have a game we both agree is great and can play together


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 16, 2018)

I have just completed Hollow Knight 

First PC game I've completed, in probably about 8 years #rofl

Only 78% complete, mind. But got to the final boss, so AT LEAST PART of the main storyline is finished!

Edit: oh, tell a lie. 75%.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 16, 2018)

Back on the Zelda. Either I’ve got a lot better at it from being away or the monsters inside Hyrule castle aren’t very tough but I seem to just be walking through them. It could also be because I’ve got a huge arsenal of magic and high tech weapons and armour of course - late game syndrome I guess, where i don’t think twice about spamming monsters with shock arrows. (Don’t use ancient arrows on Lynels though - it kills them with one shot but they just disappear and you don’t get any loot.)


----------



## trashpony (Sep 16, 2018)

Epona said:


> Stardew Valley is bloody marvellous, am a huge fan.  Currently have a multiplayer game going on with the husband, nice to have a game we both agree is great and can play together


I’m a farmer called Beryl, married to Emily and we have 2 adopted children [emoji23]


----------



## tommers (Sep 16, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I’m a farmer called Beryl, married to Emily and we have 2 adopted children [emoji23]



Hahaha, didn't take long.


----------



## Epona (Sep 17, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I’m a farmer called Beryl, married to Emily and we have 2 adopted children [emoji23]



Hehe   In our multiplayer I am Eppie, and my husband plays a woman called Nigel (long-standing joke that has been with me actually longer than my husband has!) and we have children.  He keeps leaving his shit all over the place in the wrong storage chests, I guess I should be grateful that he can't dump it on the floor


----------



## dweller (Sep 20, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> I have just completed Hollow Knight
> 
> First PC game I've completed, in probably about 8 years #rofl
> 
> ...



I wish I could get further in this game, but my my gaming instincts are not what they were to get past all those boss fights. Wonderful game though.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 20, 2018)

dweller said:


> I wish I could get further in this game, but my my gaming instincts are not what they were to get past all those boss fights. Wonderful game though.


Yeah. Some boss fights are great. Others are quite deeply frustrating. 

I played to +4% completion, but then took on an additional series of quests (grimmikins?!), hit a boss, and seem to have lost the capacity to take it any further. 

Also, the wife and son are back from abroad, so that’s scuppered gaming time!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2018)

Finally reached the 15th level of dungeon crawl, avoiding all the branches. Hill orc monk, wu jian council. All the weapons etc. Just killed by a manticores barbs. Back to square one. Bastard.


----------



## dervish (Sep 23, 2018)

Still playing Just Cause 3 here, I watched the gameplay demo for JC4 yesterday and got all excited, thought I would try and complete 3 before the next one. 

Played for a few hours, got loads further than before, checked my progress, 18%. 

Either I need to forget I have a family and a job for the next two months or accept it's yet another game I won't finish. Annoyingly it definitely the game I have played the most as well.


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Finally reached the 15th level of dungeon crawl, avoiding all the branches. Hill orc monk, wu jian council. All the weapons etc. Just killed by a manticores barbs. Back to square one. Bastard.



Haha. I've been trying an Ogre Mage and not been getting anywhere (furthest was orc mines I think) . So went for a Minotaur fighter as light relief and got that new mutation which teleports you next to monsters on about dungeon 10, teleports me next to two statues. Died.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 23, 2018)

God of War3 remastered.

Never played it first time round but heard about it, seen as it was free on ps plus i thought i'd give it a blast. Thoroughly enjoyable, lots of gore, some mild puzzling and lots of killings (tore off Herme's legs and nicked his boots the other day  )


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2018)

tommers said:


> Haha. I've been trying an Ogre Mage and not been getting anywhere (furthest was orc mines I think) . So went for a Minotaur fighter as light relief and got that new mutation which teleports you next to monsters on about dungeon 10, teleports me next to two statues. Died.


at one point I got troll armour from a dead troll so was tempted to wear it and train up spells etc but I was too in love with my + 5 plate. Shoulda woulda coulda. I'll tackle lair next time, first few levels anyway.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 23, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> at one point I got troll armour from a dead troll so was tempted to wear it and train up spells etc but I was too in love with my + 5 plate. Shoulda wolulda coulda. I'll tackle lair next time, first few levels anyway.


Definitely have a go at a hydra with edged weapons


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Definitely have a go at a hydra with edged weapons


I'd know from mythology not to do that, even if I hadn't looked at the wiki lol


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 23, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd know from mythology not to do that, even if I hadn't looked at the wiki lol


It’s great when you have a flaming sword though.

I can’t talk about crawl, I still haven’t won after literally years of playing it in random moments at work. I did come close but then decided to take a quick look at the Tomb, just go in a little way to see what it was like, oops hit a teleport trap.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 23, 2018)

I stopped poking around Hyrule Castle and am going back and doing quests that I never finished. I have a house and supported a local community enough that there was a heartwarming multicultural wedding. Now I need to find that last bloody cucco ffs.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 24, 2018)

It’s on the roof  

I’ve just done the last of the divine beasts on my second file. Much easier second time around. 

Obviously I got my house and the map before doing anything much this time round


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm not playing it, but I'm watching various YTers playing Contradiction. Can't help but feel Jenks and Ryan were overlooked at various acting awards


----------



## MGLeague (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm secretly play xcom2 at the moment, for the second time, taking it seriously this time though


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2018)

Still fucking Oblivion...


----------



## MGLeague (Sep 25, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Fall Out 3


I luv fall out 3 - great game


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2018)

MGLeague said:


> I luv fall out 3 - great game



Oblivion with guns.


----------



## MGLeague (Sep 25, 2018)

Supine said:


> I've resigned myself to playing Skyrim until Mass Effect 3 is released.


Great game - There are so many story threads in the game that make it epic.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2018)

MGLeague said:


> Great game - There are so many story threads in the game that make it epic.



Coming out any day now, I hear.

I do hope they don’t put in a fucking annoying ending.


----------



## MGLeague (Sep 25, 2018)

8ball said:


> Coming out any day now, I hear.
> 
> I do hope they don’t put in a fucking annoying ending.


Favourite console at the moment?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2018)

MGLeague said:


> Favourite console at the moment?


 
PS3.

The Daddy.


----------



## MGLeague (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice - What Top 3 games you working with at the moment?


----------



## MGLeague (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm on the xbox one - FIFA 18... Looking forward to 19. 

GTA 5 - Getting involved a little lol

Xcom2 - 2nd time


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2018)

MGLeague said:


> Nice - What Top 3 games you working with at the moment?



Oblivion, ME1 and Grid Autosport.

I tend to burn out all the best titles on a platform before moving to the next, so I’m a little behind. 

Plus, I shun the PC Master Race.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2018)

MGLeague said:


> I'm on the xbox one - FIFA 18... Looking forward to 19.
> 
> GTA 5 - Getting involved a little lol
> 
> Xcom2 - 2nd time



I’m not into the football games.  Loved XCOM, though.  Is a bitch when they kill your hero dudes.


----------



## MGLeague (Sep 25, 2018)

I know - I'm taking it really serious with planning attacks but have to make some sad sacrifices sometimes lol


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2018)

MGLeague said:


> I know - I'm taking it really serious with planning attacks but have to make some sad sacrifices sometimes lol



Those big armoured motherfuckers.


----------



## MGLeague (Sep 25, 2018)

Haha yh - Lead them into an ambush!! Crazy lol


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm playing fallout 4 still. I've played a few hours this week and managed to get to Far Harbour. I think this is an expansion I bought, and it's the most interesting part of the game so far.


----------



## MGLeague (Sep 26, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> I'm playing fallout 4 still. I've played a few hours this week and managed to get to Far Harbour. I think this is an expansion I bought, and it's the most interesting part of the game so far.


I'm really looking forward to the new fallout! 
Red dead is a must as well.
Gonna need to get civ vi at some point lol


----------



## 8ball (Sep 26, 2018)

Never really got on with Civ.
It’s all going well, then you get nuked from nowhere.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 26, 2018)

trashpony said:


> It’s on the roof
> 
> I’ve just done the last of the divine beasts on my second file. Much easier second time around.
> 
> Obviously I got my house and the map before doing anything much this time round


I flew down from the shrine and spotted it immediately! Can’t believe I never saw it before.

I’ve also got a Massive Horse. I’m in awe of the size of this lad, absolute unit. It can’t gallop which makes it pretty pointless IMO, and you can’t fit the ancient horse gear onto it either and teleport it around, but apparently you can just run anything over if you’re riding it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 29, 2018)

I am trying to play NBA 2K19. On iOS.

It’s grrat. Tbh. Really great.

The only problem is that I know duck all about basketball and, since I last played (probably 1997 or some shit) actual knowledge about actual basketball has become relevant to being not-shit at the game.

And wiki isn’t helping much.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2018)

Second play through of "Fallout 4" trying to do more companion quests and side with a different faction.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 29, 2018)

Kind of lemon-squeezing Zelda now. There’s a lot to squeeze, but tbh I think I’ve done all the fun stuff. The DLC find-the-armour quests are a bit tedious and the one where you get stripped of all your stuff is really hard. There’s another one with a dungeon that’s left - I may try that then move on to something else.

Also my controllers are fucked which is irritating. I need a new set.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 29, 2018)

Bought CIV 6 and expansion on cd keys today. Fair few changes to get my head around.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 30, 2018)

tommers said:


> Hahaha, didn't take long.


I was cheating! I'd played it all through earlier this year but haven't played for ages. I might have another look because I sort of stopped once I'd restored the community centre and got all those little guys to harvest all my crops for me

Just d/l Evoland mrs quoad


----------



## blairsh (Sep 30, 2018)

Struggling to get past firey Cerberus on GoW3 atm


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 16, 2018)

I’m up to turn 350 on Civ VI. 

Spain were being total twats, so I launched a colonial war against them. They were fully two eras behind, and I fucking minced the fuckers, pretty much with 100% infantry. 

Gandhi was being a dickhead too. First time I went Spaniard bashing, he stuck his oar in. So I paused to reconsider. When I came back with a bit more gumption and tried the same again, the flip flopping bastard offered me an alliance instead (?!) Which was great, bc basically my Western flank was covered. 

Minced Spain, only to be denounced by literally every other fucker except Gandhi. Greece was the lairiest, so when they offered I totally took them on. 

Long story short, I ended up wasting about ten turns working out why TF I couldn’t bomb Athens, with half the German army staying just out of bombard shot of their city. (Which, duh, turned out to be the problem. My bombers couldn’t “see” Athens.) 

Twigged it, steamrollered the Greeks, and - I now think stupidly - accepted peace terms that left their last 3 cities standing (inconveniently positioned for bombing). 

So I’ve now got war weariness, half a dozen cities that hate me and refuse to grow, a standing army that would put an atomic era Napoleon to shame, and I’m loathed by every other world leader. And Gandhi has turned dickhead, too. 

I’m wondering whether to see out this playthrough as an unavoidable domination victory, or to restart with renewed knowledge!


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 16, 2018)

Gahndi will probably nuke you soon.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 17, 2018)

I've been getting into Euro Truck Simulator 2. Surprisingly engaging game despite the mundane premise.

I installed the multiplayer mod and already I've been mucked about by some pathetic dickhead. Bastard kept getting too close, knowing that at some point I would have to brake, and then he would slam into me. This damages your truck but more annoyingly it damages your cargo and lowers the value of the job you're doing.

Hopefully there aren't too many wankers like that, or I might just have to play solo.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 18, 2018)

After not really understanding it the first time I tried, I watched a tutorial video and am now greatly enjoying Cultist Simulator (new one by the creator/writer of Sunless Sea). Really simple gameplay, with complex combinations and rogue-like permadeath.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 18, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Playing through Alan Wake for the first time via the XBOne's Compatibility mode thingy for 360 games.



Finally finished this, did make quite the effort to get most of the collectables and managed to grab 670G points playing through.

Only got COD: WWII that I haven't played from the batch that came with the console now, so started that.

Picked up Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor, Halo 5, and COD: Advanced Warfare on a 3 for £10 preowned deal on Monday so will dive into those after playing through the single player WWII campaign.


----------



## tommers (Oct 18, 2018)

Buddy Bradley said:


> After not really understanding it the first time I tried, I watched a tutorial video and am now greatly enjoying Cultist Simulator (new one by the creator/writer of Sunless Sea). Really simple gameplay, with complex combinations and rogue-like permadeath.



I have this. And I keep meaning to go back and play it. But I never seem to get round to it. Can you give me one basic tip?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 19, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> I’m up to turn 350 on Civ VI.
> 
> Spain were being total twats, so I launched a colonial war against them. They were fully two eras behind, and I fucking minced the fuckers, pretty much with 100% infantry.
> 
> ...


You seem to have written this in something approaching the style of Carcoat Damphands.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm also playing Civ VI although it's not traditionally my cup of tea - never been into strategy, much less turn-based. I got Rome through a Science Victory and now I'm having a stab at taking England through, well, we'll see, domination probably.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 19, 2018)

tommers said:


> Can you give me one basic tip?


My basic tip is to watch a tutorial video or some Twitch streams for a while. It's random enough that it doesn't spoil your own gameplay, and you quickly pick up the basic principles (always be working, build up your stats, etc.) to be able to get your own game going.

It also functions in the same way as Sunless Sea when you die; you can restart the game with a legacy career, which gives you a bit of a headstart.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 19, 2018)

mauvais said:


> I'm also playing Civ VI although it's not traditionally my cup of tea - never been into strategy, much less turn-based. I got Rome through a Science Victory and now I'm having a stab at taking England through, well, we'll see, domination probably.


I went back and seized the last three Greek cities, fwiw. 

Only one of them was historically french. For the fuck of it, I liberated it to france. Benefits: _zilch. _France hates my warmongering so much that they don't give a shit about having a poxy city returned to them.

So I'm tempted to restart that turn, fuck the French right off, and use their city as a bombing base for mashing up every remaining fucker. For which it is superbly situated (it's effectively a pocket carved out of French territory, right next to Rome and some other civ who hasn't really gotten off the ground). #dominationftw.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2018)

what I am not playing cos the main box is out of action (not permanently but for now). Fallout New California

Its not a mod, it may as well be an entirely new fan made game using the New Vegas toolbox/engine/hoo-ha

I fucking love New Vegas, this is set in a different map. And its free. 
Fallout: New California | Rock Paper Shotgun

this will motivate me to get the main box sorted and stop playing Dungeon Crawl on the netbook.


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2018)

Opus Magnum. It's on sale at the moment. It's good but it's got really complicated really quickly.

Solving the puzzle isn't even really the fun bit, it's then looking at your machine and fine tuning that momma jomma until it's the most efficient thing it can be.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 25, 2018)

Death Road to Canada - retro pixel zombie roguelike. Initially I was turned off as I just ended up dying at the bottom of a pile of zombies all the time, but you can actually do better at it, and there are a lot of character traits and perks to explore, which you can upgrade gradually, as well as loads of new items, unique characters, encounters etc. Also, unlike a lot of roguelikes, it doesn't make a point of being _absolutely super fucking nails impossible_. With a few pieces of luck I managed to finish it the other day.

One feature I like is that you don't have access to all your party's stats, even the starting ones - you find out if they're any good as they try to do things, plus sometimes they lie about it. Also there are character traits like loyalty which mean that some people are better to send off on solo missions, or start more arguments in the car about what CD to play next.

75% off on Android right now apparently:


----------



## cybershot (Nov 8, 2018)

Keeping up with playing not new stuff, just started Middle Earth - Shadow of Mordor. Should hopefully keep me occupied for a while if I can get used to the controls.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 8, 2018)

Virtual Regatta Offshore, online sailing game with real weather as it is happening now. Micropurchases not necessary unless you wanna go crazy about it. Quite amusing if you're interested in navigation and wind patterns.At the moment my imaginary boat is sailing across the Atlantic.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 8, 2018)

I recently played through Lucas Pope's 'Return of the Obra Dinn', described as 'an insurance adventure'.

It's kind of like sudoku meets murder investigation, and it's very good. I think anything more than that might spoil it.


----------



## tommers (Nov 8, 2018)

mauvais said:


> I recently played through Lucas Pope's 'Return of the Obra Dinn', described as 'an insurance adventure'.
> 
> It's kind of like sudoku meets murder investigation, and it's very good. I think anything more than that might spoil it.


Really want to play that. Definitely once I work through the current backlog.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 10, 2018)

Recently replayed Thief, Thief 2 and am currently on Thief 3. The first 2 are my favourite games.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 10, 2018)

Trying to put some time in on Witcher 3... another game I've had for ages but have barely touched.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 15, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Keeping up with playing not new stuff, just started Middle Earth - Shadow of Mordor. Should hopefully keep me occupied for a while if I can get used to the controls.



I am bloody loving this. Great game.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 19, 2018)

If anyone sees any decent deals for Xbox One Wireless controllers this week, could they post it up please.


----------



## dervish (Nov 19, 2018)

I've finally completed Just Cause 3! This might not be much of an achievement for many people but I never finish games.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 21, 2018)

Assassins Creed Odyssey, much better than the previous one.


----------



## Chz (Nov 21, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Assassins Creed Odyssey, much better than the previous one.


I last played Assassins Creed 2. Compared to that, it's pretty awesome. On its own, I'd rate it good. Bit too much standard Ubi open world game. A bit too similar to Watch Dogs 2 in many ways - it's like they didn't even try with the optional missions. _Very_ nice world they've made, though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2018)

Shadow of the Tomb raider , its not bad and very pretty to look at


----------



## Poi E (Nov 21, 2018)

I've bought my first console. A second hand PS3 with a bunch of games. My missus wants to play some role playing dragony things or some such. I think a car game might be nice. The last time I played a video game was on a Commodore 64. Lot more buttons these days.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2018)

Poi E said:


> I've bought my first console. A second hand PS3 with a bunch of games. My missus wants to play some role playing dragony things or some such. I think a car game might be nice. The last time I played a video game was on a Commodore 64. Lot more buttons these days.



Skyrim and Gran Turismo 6.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 22, 2018)

Faaark me my brain needs rewiring to cope with all the controls and movement. This is going to take some time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Faaark me my brain needs rewiring to cope with all the controls and movement. This is going to take some time.


perhaps we need a gaming sofa thread


----------



## cybershot (Nov 22, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Faaark me my brain needs rewiring to cope with all the controls and movement. This is going to take some time.



You get used to it, but it does take a while, I remember being blown away by the SNES controller and due to my awkward hands it took me a while to find a grip that worked for me, in the end I basically ended up holding it upside down and I could work it much better.

I never got on with Playstation controllers, just find them utterly uncomfortable, and it pains me to spend even more money on controllers especially when good ones are £50ish pound for a piece of plastic and a little bit of electronics. Annoyed no Xbox One controllers have appeared in black friday sales as of yet. Easily the most comfortable controller out there for me, to the point for the PS3 (I sold my PS4 in the end) I got a controller that was the same style as an Xbox controller.

Intrestingly I see Microsoft have enabled keyboard and mouse support on Xbox One consoles now, Fortnite already supports it, with more on the way, this could be a huge deal going forward, but again, due to my arthrithic hands, keyboard controls have never worked for me anyway, so just means I'll get blown up even quicker in multiplayer than I already do. Hence why I generally stick to single player games these days.

Anyway, enjoy.

I'd recommend little big planet for some multi player co-operative platforming fun on the PS3.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2018)

the old xbox 360 controller is my favourite , however the PS4 controller, is much better than the ps3 , maybe you can find a custom controller for the ps3 that is similar to the ps4  ?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> the old xbox 360 controller is my favourite , however the PS4 controller, is much better than the ps3 , maybe you can find a custom controller for the ps3 that is similar to the ps4  ?



What is better about the PS4 controller?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2018)

erm, it just feels a lot more comfortable , I think its slightly smaller than the ps3 controller , I just remember thinking the first time i used it how much better it fit my hands


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2018)

heres some youtuber comparing them, although cant say ive watched it all


----------



## cybershot (Nov 22, 2018)

It's two things for me why the Xbox controller trumps it

1. The grips are much more comfortable and seem to be actually designed to fit snuggly around your hand, although this did improve for the PS4, ultimately I sold the console because I just still couldn't get on with it and got fed up of throwing money away on Xbox style controllers, in hindsight, I should have probably waited, got a 2nd hand console, that didn't include a controller or something! 

2, and this reason alone means it's unlikely I'll ever get on with the PS controller, the left thumbstick and the D pad locations are the show stopper. Its MUCH more comfortable having the left thumb stick in the far left location naturally close to where the top of my thumb is resting when holding the controller naturally, as well as the D pad being in a much better position for tactical switching out of weapons and what not. It just works much better being that way round for my caggyness.

Probably should also mention I'm left handed, so that probably plays a huge part in point 2 for me as well as the mild arthritis.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 22, 2018)

+1 on the 360 controllers being the most comfortable. I've got an Xbox One Elite controller that I got with the console, not sure if I'd pay 100 odd quid otherwise, but it is nice too, but I don't use any of the extra paddles and sticks and all that nonsense.

I also liked the N64 controller, that was probably one of my faves of all time.


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2018)

Kingdom Rush Vengeance. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again.  Kingdom Rush games are the best games.

However, in this one they have made some changes that I'm not sure I like.  You get a flat amount of upgrade points after each level, it's no longer dependent on your performance in the level.  The challenges don't give you anything any more. So there's not really a sense of doing well or having to go back and grind levels to get enough upgrades to do the next one.  I used to like that.

You get more towers to play with, but the upgrade of them doesn't quite work in the same way either.  And!  There are some towers behind a paywall.  You get loads more types than in previous games but it's still a bit depressing.

Extra heroes are also an IAP (you get three for free).

Game is £4.69.  You can play it and complete it without buying anything and it's still Kingdom Rush, so it's great.  But if you bought all the heroes and towers it would be over £50.  I'd quite happily pay £20 for a version with everything included.  Mobile gaming is such a shitshow.


----------



## Chz (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't even like console controllers, except for the few games that really require them. But the Xbox one is clearly the best for European/American sized/shaped hands. 
I've no idea what the difference is, but people swear up and down that the Japanese hate the Xbox controller and love the Sony one so there must be something in it beyond simple nationalism.

The N64 one gave me a cramp. I liked the layout, but it was ever-so-slightly too small.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2018)

just went out and bought myself a wired xbox 360 controller for my pc for £25.00 from cex after all this talk, as it works automatically with my Shadow Cloud PC


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 23, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> just went out and bought myself a wired xbox 360 controller for my pc for £25.00 from cex after all this talk, as it works automatically with my Shadow Cloud PC



Great stuff. Yeah, I sometimes pug my wireless Xbox one controller into the pc upstairs via a usb when the other half is watching telly. You can even stream the Xbox one to your windows 10 pc and play on your monitor, which comes in handy when banished from the living room.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 23, 2018)

cybershot said:


> If anyone sees any decent deals for Xbox One Wireless controllers this week, could they post it up please.



Yay, Smyths to the rescue, only place doing Xbox One Controllers on offer it seems according to PriceSpy.

Xbox One Wireless White Controller - Xbox One Accessories UK (other colours same price £34.99, no click and collect though, but you can check your local store stock or get home deliverly)


----------



## Dandred (Nov 23, 2018)

I stopped playing reddead redemption 2 because the ps4 controller is so uncomfortable.


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2018)

What? It's the best controller


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2018)

Not if your used to mouse and keyboard.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 29, 2018)

I just played through Hitman 2. I can't really articulate this but I don't have much love for it - no pun intended but it lacks a certain warmth or life. Perhaps it should be funnier or more challenging.

Pricing of it is really weird. It costs about £50. It includes all of Hitman 1 which at the time also cost about £50. So if you bought the original, this is a pretty terrible deal, but if you didn't, it's great.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm just about to start the Adventure Time RPG.  Well, ok, I'm going to back-seat-game, err, I mean oversee my Adventure Time obsessed 5 year old playing it.  Reviews say 'meh, too easy, but you'll enjoy it if you're an AT fan' so I recon it's perfect for us.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 1, 2018)

This war of mine - Started it this afternoon after picking it up on Steam for a few quid a couple of months ago. Took me a while to get the idea but pretty good. The idea is that you are in a war torn city that has been struck by civil war. You control 3 players in really side scroll atmospheric visuals to try and survive.

Only played half an hour but seems good. There is an android version.

Civ 6 - Using the historic ages mod which extends the eras so it doesn't go so quick. Playing as England on the continents map and looks like we will head for a culture victory. I've seen the next expansion is due soon so I will give it a rest after this and try to finish the above game and fallout.

Also got Total War Atilla and Crusader Kings 2 which I've hardly touched but would like to get around to. My problem is that I like games that are absolute time sinks.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 8, 2018)

So I got some new controllers for my Switch after the old ones seemed broken, though I'm now sceptical that they ever were since when I plugged the new ones in, they had the same issues until I restarted the machine and now they're fine 

Anyway I want to get an RPG. I thought Skyrim was still on discount but it's not and it's fifty quid. Does anyone have any recommendations? I'm not super fussy as long as it's engrossing enough to take me to another world away from my shitty life for at least a segment of a commute.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 8, 2018)

Booted up Sid Meier's Pirates for the first time in a year, and in an hour's play have already knocked off three legendary pirates


----------



## tommers (Dec 8, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Booted up Sid Meier's Pirates for the first time in a year, and in an hour's play have already knocked off three legendary pirates


Still great.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 15, 2018)

Epic Games Store has Subnautica as a free download for the next two weeks so I've just started playing that, seems ok but hasn't massively grabbed me. Looks lovely and handles fine, just not sure I'm into the grind resources to craft with type thing that is core to this game, but we'll see if the story gets me enough to get into the building side of things.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 15, 2018)

Subnautica's good, not as grindy as some games. Squirrel stuff away in an organised fashion as you go, and then you won't have to explicitly seek it out later.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 15, 2018)

Returned to Stardew Valley this week, as I think I didn't give it enough of a go last time. Got a bit more into it, but I don't think I've quite got the right balance to have money coming in regularly for expansion. I think I prefer games with an actual end goal rather than open-ended pootling forever.



BigTom said:


> Epic Games Store has Subnautica as a free download for the next two weeks


Ooh, really? Had it on my Steam wishlist for ages, will head over there and get that.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 15, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> Crusader Kings 2


World's biggest timesink. Soooo good though.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2018)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Returned to Stardew Valley this week, as I think I didn't give it enough of a go last time. Got a bit more into it, but I don't think I've quite got the right balance to have money coming in regularly for expansion. I think I prefer games with an actual end goal rather than open-ended pootling forever.
> 
> 
> Ooh, really? Had it on my Steam wishlist for ages, will head over there and get that.


You have to finish the community building and then it all comes together. It does have an end point after that really. I’ve pretty much done everything.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm playing Celeste on the Switch right now.

People say it's hard but the concept doesn't really mean much in a genre where repeatedly "dying" until you get it right is the point. Yes, it can take a long time to work out what you need to do to get through a screen, and then to train yourself to perform the series of millisecond twitches required to achieve it, but that's what the game's _about_. Maybe you don't like that genre, and that's fine, but you can't say it's objectively harder than another game that works differently.

Also, Celeste actually has a story that riffs on the whole idea of persistence and working things through and what that means for your life and mental health.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 21, 2018)

I am back on The Long Dark - "Survival game done right". Also 75% off on Steam atm if you haven't played it before (£6!!! For hours and hours of entertainment. Also on PS4 and XBone, no idea of price atm). "No zombies, just everything mother nature can throw at you" (both those may be slight misquotes, but the messages are right).

Set in Canada after everything has gone to shit following econonic collapse and then some massive solar flare/solar wind event frying all the electrics. You in the wilds of Canada, alternately picking through the remains of small towns or hunting/being hunted by the wildlife whilst trying to find your friend who's gone missing.

I say "back on" because I've completed the two episodes already available (before you ask, all future episodes are free) but then they hired a bunch of new developers and got some new kit after Telltale went down (and someone else, can't recall who), so they've re-done a heap of stuff they couldn't do the first time and expanded the story telling.

It's good, really good. Really atmospheric, immersive stuff. I bloody love it.

And if you aren't that bothered by story driven stuff, there's straight up survival and objective modes, which apparently are massively popular. I'm the other way round. I highly recommend this (and I don't really do survival games).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 24, 2018)

assassins creed odyssey , £24.99 in steam sale
Ghost recon wildlands ultimate edition , £29.00 in ubisoft sale ( from £83.99 )
Sniper elite 4 , £6.99 on steam sale

That's January sorted out then


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2018)

Finished RDR2, now enjoying exploding things in Just Cause 4


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 24, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Finished RDR2, now enjoying exploding things in Just Cause 4


Ive just fired up just cause 3 for the first time in ages now I can play it at max settings


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 24, 2018)

FridgeMagnet My son highly recommends Octopath Traveller for Switch. It's an RPG


----------



## trashpony (Dec 24, 2018)

S☼I said:


> FridgeMagnet My son highly recommends Octopath Traveller for Switch. It's an RPG


I quite enjoyed that


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 24, 2018)

I played the demo, but I have to say that it started out with a load of tropes that were really winding me up.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 24, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> assassins creed odyssey , £24.99 in steam sale
> Ghost recon wildlands ultimate edition , £29.00 in ubisoft sale ( from £83.99 )
> Sniper elite 4 , £6.99 on steam sale
> 
> That's January sorted out then


Thanks for this, just bought AC. I've been playing it a little with an illicit copy as I considered it overpriced but this makes it OK.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 25, 2018)

Currently enjoying Mario Kart 8 on the Nintendo Switch!


.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 26, 2018)

I took a break from Celeste to play Gris and I finished it over a couple of days. The major point of it is being extremely pretty: it’s in the “trapped inside a confusing foreign cartoon film” aesthetic, a mix between geometric shapes (reminding me of Monument Valley, though it’s 2D), hand drawn sprites for some things like the main character, and lots of ink or watercolour washes in the background - sound and music is nice as well. What puzzles there are don’t need any particular skill to complete, just basic platforming, and a lot of it is wandering around. The plot is something to do with going through your own psyche or dealing with bereavement or I don’t know.

Lovely but generously about five or six hours’ worth of play, and I didn’t feel a great deal of attachment to anything in the world - you mostly drift through it, and things that you do feel a connection to get taken away quite quickly.


----------



## Mordi (Dec 26, 2018)

mauvais said:


> I just played through Hitman 2. I can't really articulate this but I don't have much love for it - no pun intended but it lacks a certain warmth or life. Perhaps it should be funnier or more challenging.
> 
> Pricing of it is really weird. It costs about £50. It includes all of Hitman 1 which at the time also cost about £50. So if you bought the original, this is a pretty terrible deal, but if you didn't, it's great.



I'm surprised that you found it lacking warmth. I really enjoy murdering folks in preposterous and unlikely ways. Although it does make me wish for a game that had all of the same elements of social deception and interactive environments without always ending in violence. 

The Hitman 1 content is only in the sequel if you own the original. 

I've been playing Slay the Spire which is excellent and Northgard which is the Settlers game I always wanted.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 26, 2018)

Mordi said:


> I'm surprised that you found it lacking warmth. I really enjoy murdering folks in preposterous and unlikely ways. Although it does make me wish for a game that had all of the same elements of social deception and interactive environments without always ending in violence.
> 
> The Hitman 1 content is only in the sequel if you own the original.
> 
> I've been playing Slay the Spire which is excellent and Northgard which is the Settlers game I always wanted.


I've come to enjoy it slightly more especially because of Sniper Assassin which is a limited set piece but very good fun. The core game though, I think maybe it's that it lacks enough peril and there's too many mundane (rather than level-specific) ways to win. It's a long time since I played the pre-reboot games so it might be a rose-tinted retrospective but they felt like more engaging experiences I think.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 26, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> This war of mine
> Only played half an hour


That's all I could manage of it, too.


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2018)

Mordi said:


> I've been playing Slay the Spire which is excellent .



Yeah I liked that but I beat the game on my fourth attempt or something so decided to wait until it's been properly released. 

I've been playing Battle Brothers. I think I'm doing it wrong cos I keep reloading when important soldiers die, which can get frustrating. But, if you don't, then I don't understand how you can hope to improve and then you'll struggle later on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2018)

Harry potter trivial pursuit. It's safe to say I will lose.


----------



## Mordi (Dec 27, 2018)

tommers said:


> Yeah I liked that but I beat the game on my fourth attempt or something so decided to wait until it's been properly released.
> 
> I've been playing Battle Brothers. I think I'm doing it wrong cos I keep reloading when important soldiers die, which can get frustrating. But, if you don't, then I don't understand how you can hope to improve and then you'll struggle later on.



That's on my list and all. 

Have you tried the new(ish) characters in Spire? It's fun figuring out how they work and the daily challenges are ace for throwing you into new combinations.


----------



## dervish (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyone got any daydream recommendations? I've been playing a few but most of them are quite expensive and don't have free/demo options. I've been playing duck hunt which is silly and bandit six salvo which is great. Anyone got any must have VR for the phone?


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2018)

Mordi said:


> That's on my list and all.
> 
> Have you tried the new(ish) characters in Spire? It's fun figuring out how they work and the daily challenges are ace for throwing you into new combinations.


Last time I played it there were three characters. Are there more now? I liked it, I just thought I'd wait until its finished before I play it again. Got this thing about playing early access games.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 27, 2018)

Seeing as how I finished Gris I played more Celeste on the train back to London today and I was reminded how really frickin good it is. It’s not immediately obvious but in comparison to other games you see how careful the level design is, how cute and effective the pixel art and animation is despite looking basic initially, how great the soundtrack is and how well all the story bits tie together with the game. There are reasons it’s on all the GOTY lists.

The soundtrack is by Lena Raine btw, it’s on Apple Music.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2018)

Far Cry 5- its good aside from the terrible boss dream scenes that you can't avoid and the boss fights for each region. Otherwise quite open world with some good characters in it and some fun missions.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Dec 30, 2018)

Rimworld. I only bought it the other day and already have a wealth of stories of dumb colonists dying in a variety of dumb ways.  Good job I'm on holiday, I was fine tuning my cooking bills and realised it was 4am. I pressed save just as a pack (1) of man eating tortoises bowled up. Am going to spend some of my holiday time with my wife and family before I work out my plan of attack


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 30, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> That's all I could manage of it, too.



I didn't manage much longer. I enjoyed it but I'm not sure how much replay value it has.

I've had Witcher 3 sitting on my hard drive for some time and finally got round to giving it a go last night. I can see what the hypes  and now I have a controller it's more playable. It didn't seem fine tuned to mouse and keyboard at all. Didn't know they were books so might grab them too at some point.

I'm tempted to buy F1 2018 over new year as I used to love those games.

Rimworld sounds interesting so will check that out.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 30, 2018)

Got back into RD2 this weekend after a few weeks being busy

forgot how fucking fustrating this game can be, due to its lax of explaining the game mechanics



spent an hour trying to find online what the sorta hoof red warning that keep poppin up on my horses cores


after much pointless searching and watching multiple youtube tutorials meant to explain cores 


the fucking horse is dirty



*shakes controller at the sky*


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 30, 2018)

Yeah but you can eat beans in real time or something.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 30, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> I'm tempted to buy F1 2018 over new year as I used to love those games.



Got it over Black Friday with a steering wheel and pedal set. Still playing it. Very enjoyable if you enjoy the sport. Only thing I will say is it requires considerable amount of time to complete a season then before that you need to spend time getting the difficulty right so it’s realistic. E.g I’m with mclaren so had to keep adjusting it until I got it to a realistic setting. I shouldn’t be anywhere near the podium in season 1! 

Once you’ve got that you have to take part in all the practise sessions as they contain mini games you need to achieve in order to obtain more resource points which will help develop your car over the season. This is good as it enables the order to change. Part way into season 3 were now the leading carand I actually managed to finish Monaco without wrecking my car (and grabbed a valuable 10th place thanks to it being impossible to overtake! Hehe) Force India are behind and Mercedes now third best. Ferrari have dropped right down. You’ll also get mid season regulation changes making your changes illegal and the development needs to be readjusted to be made legal again. 

It adds a bit more depth although I’m hoping to now finish this season as champ as I’m not sure I want to do a fourth season. I’ve got a stack of games installed I haven’t even touched as i’ve so far spent 85 hours playing this since I purchased it.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks. What wheel have you got? I was really crap at the games as a child but hopefully I will understand it more now.

I like that the career mode seems more in-depth as that will add a lot. As long as I have time to put into it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2018)

Why are people complaining about the controls on RDR2? They're dead easy


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 30, 2018)

aside from the bit were you almost get munched by a bear does it explain the dynamics of cleaning your horse

the other cores kinda normal food etc

its those little things and also major ball aches like not telling you how to change into clothes stored on your horse that annoy me


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> Rimworld sounds interesting so will check that out.



Rimworld is great. Space Dwarf Fortress with a usable interface.


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2018)

I bought Into the Breach on the Switch while I was away at the in laws. Works well on it and it's 33% off (7.63 or something). Noticed it's been appearing in a lot of best of year lists. It's probably my game of the year I think.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 31, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> I didn't manage much longer. I enjoyed it but I'm not sure how much replay value it has.
> 
> I've had Witcher 3 sitting on my hard drive for some time and finally got round to giving it a go last night. I can see what the hypes  and now I have a controller it's more playable. It didn't seem fine tuned to mouse and keyboard at all. Didn't know they were books so might grab them too at some point.
> 
> ...



I just started playing Witcher 3, was very impressed with it initially but got to the stage where I really need to understand all this crafting magic power stuff which tbh is normally a turn off for me.Its good though loads of story lines.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 31, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> Thanks. What wheel have you got? I was really crap at the games as a child but hopefully I will understand it more now.
> 
> I like that the career mode seems more in-depth as that will add a lot. As long as I have time to put into it.



It’s just the basic thrust master Ferrari spider 458. Smyths we’re doing it for £60 9ovrr Black Friday and the game for £20. So £80for the two combined when the wheel and pedals rrp for £100 it seemed a no brainer. 

It doesn’t do force feedback but I don’t spend loads on racing games. Only other I have is project cars 2 so didn’t want to spend a fortune on a wheel while equally I didn’t want to play with a pad. Admittedly it probably makes the game more diffficult as it’s harder to use the d pad to change your ers and fuel modes unless you’re on a straight or a drs section. And staying in the wrong combination for too long can result in loss of power or as has happened to me crossing the finish line on fumes alone as I ran out of fuel. 

Oh. And look after your engine components and know when to change them. Totally missed this when I was first playing career mode (the tutorials are almost none existent) and wondered why my engine blew up on the first lap in Canada! 

I did create a thread for the game, but don’t think anyone else is playing it. 
F1 2018 (the videogame)


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 31, 2018)

Nice that's probably about my price range if I do get around to getting it. Thanks.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 31, 2018)

GTA C's new Arena Wars mode is still holding my interest. It's silly, explosive fun and levelling me up in rank and cash quite quickly


----------



## Mordi (Dec 31, 2018)

tommers said:


> I bought Into the Breach on the Switch while I was away at the in laws. Works well on it and it's 33% off (7.63 or something). Noticed it's been appearing in a lot of best of year lists. It's probably my game of the year I think.



I've been playing it a bunch over the past month after putting it down in spring. It really is superb. I still find myself a little cold towards it as the whole theme is so downbeat but it's exactly the sort of puzzle game I love.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 5, 2019)

Got back into Subnautica after abandoning it for a couple of weeks. Found the island and explored the ship - think the next thing is to start expanding my living quarters.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 8, 2019)

Finally won the drivers championship in F1 2018 over the festive period on the 3rd season with Mclaren with the AI difficulty set to 75. Once you start unlocking some of the R&D components then it becomes a lot easier, probably should have nudged the difficulty back up a bit more, but it was only season 1 where I wanted it to be realistic, where I never finished above 5th, and considering everyone else also moves about in car development as well, I just kept it at 75.

By the end of 2nd seson I was winning races and the 3rd season I finished on the podium in every race bar 3. (France I failed to change my tyres when it started raining thinking I could make it to the end, bad choice, I finished 18th)  I was actually able to finish Monaco without crashing out, and also managed to get decent points at the other street circuits which are by far the most difficult tracks. According to Xbox stats I played for 107 hours, so was well worth the game @ £20 and the steering wheel & pedal set which was reduced to £60 at Smyths toys over black friday weekend.

Back to older pre-owned stuff, I finished off Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor last night. Most of the missions were pretty easy except for when you get to the warchiefs sections in both world which is a bit of a long slog. The final battles and boss battle were underwhelming and ridiculously easy compared to some of the slogs to defeat/brand other warchiefs. Total play time 32 hours. Well worth £5.

Got a backlog of about 10 games now from pre-owned stuff I've purchased and some bargain basket stuff people got me for Christmas that were all under a tenner. Due to my mild OCDness I'll do then from old to new in terms of release date, so Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare is next, which I'll only do the single player campaign, so that's probably going to be anywhere between 6-12 hours I guess, as I do like to get as many acheivements as possible as well rather just rushing through.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2019)

Wargroove. Advance Wars with Dogs. From the publishers of Stardew Valley.

Sunless Skies. Just so lovely.  Its a beautiful little jewel of a game. 

Slay the Spire. Card based dungeon climber.

Lots of very good games out at the moment.

I want to play Spinnortality and Obra Dinn but no time.


----------



## Wookey (Feb 5, 2019)

Just finished Limbo, what a beautiful game, the last scene took my breath away in the same way as Red Dead did. Totally different game, same sudden inhalation of awe.


----------



## jthornton (Feb 5, 2019)

About to start God of War, finishing Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 5, 2019)

both great games, I lost about 70- odd hours to Horizon before the DLC.

God of War is a great step forward for the series


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 5, 2019)

Assassin's creed odyssey.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 5, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> Assassin's creed odyssey.


I'm playing this, still. I agree with this review:

Everything that’s wrong with Assassin’s Creed Odyssey



> Although the more I do, the more I experience this existential fog of wondering if I’m really having a good time at all.
> 
> ...
> 
> I find myself slipping into exactly the same pattern with Super Assassin’s Creed Odyssey, sneaking in playing in times I’d usually be popping out for coffee, playing when I should be getting on with reviewing something else, ploughing through side missions and caves and tombs, clearing out enemy bases, occasionally remembering to plug away at the main story, and yet as I sit to write about it, really struggling to say what I’m enjoying.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 5, 2019)

Just started Dragon Age; Inquistion, some 4 and a bit years later, I'll probably not be posting in this thread again for a good while.....


----------



## Chz (Feb 5, 2019)

mauvais said:


> I'm playing this, still. I agree with this review:
> 
> Everything that’s wrong with Assassin’s Creed Odyssey


Just play the main quest and immediately associated side quests and it's enjoyable. The farther down the rabbit hole you go into fulfilling random fetch quests for assholes hanging out in the middle of forests, the less fun you're going to have. Fuck the Artemis quest line. Though I did like to murder every mutherfucker in a fort once in a while for the enjoyment of a job well done. 

If you keep to the story, the only thing that's total bullshit is the leveling system. But that's been a bane of pseudo-RPGs for decades.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 10, 2019)

Watchdogs 2 was in the uplay sale so I grabbed that and played the first couple of hours last night. Seems like a lot of fun so far!


----------



## Chz (Feb 10, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Watchdogs 2 was in the uplay sale so I grabbed that and played the first couple of hours last night. Seems like a lot of fun so far!


It's boatloads better than 1, but it lacks any sort of soul. You get halfway through, wonder why you're playing, wander off to play something else and forget about it entirely.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 10, 2019)

Finished Shadow of the Tomb Raider, it was exactly what I expected. I don't mean that in a bad way.

Just started Mutant Year Zero. Loving it so far but thank fuck I went for Normal, getting my arse kicked in combat!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 12, 2019)

Downloaded Apex Legends last night to see what the fuss is all about.

Died within thirty seconds of my first game 

Tried it again just now and lasted over nine minutes, didn't kill anyone but it's a lot of fun.


----------



## dervish (Feb 18, 2019)

Nearly bought Tekken7 from crack convertors on Saturday, then thought it's not worth £35 so I didn't. Last night I thought I'd have a browse through the PS Store and it was on the weekend sale for £15.

Spent an hour playing it this morning and it's just as much fun and just as frustrating as I remember. I haven't played a good beat-em-up in ages. I think my controller is going to get a pounding this evening.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 18, 2019)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Downloaded Apex Legends last night to see what the fuss is all about.
> 
> Died within thirty seconds of my first game
> 
> Tried it again just now and lasted over nine minutes, didn't kill anyone but it's a lot of fun.



Online shooters are only fun if you're a 13 year old kid with the time to put in to learn the maps. I've probably lasted 9 minutes, but i assume that's a lot to do with where you land. 

I have a hard on for Astrobot again. Amazing game.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 18, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Online shooters are only fun if you're a 13 year old kid with the time to put in to learn the maps. I've probably lasted 9 minutes, but i assume that's a lot to do with where you land.
> 
> I have a hard on for Astrobot again. Amazing game.



Well, I'm 46 and still enjoy FPS. Still pretty good at BF5.

Finished a round of Apex yesterday and came 3rd.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 18, 2019)

Got Diablo III on the Switch as an always-available timewaster.

I mean okay, it still has all the elements that made it good on other platforms, but it's clearly not designed for a screen that size and they've made no effort to make it better. There's a big difference when designing a game with pokey little sprites hitting each other between knowing that it's going to be seen on a big screen vs a handheld. I feel a bit cheated but I guess I spent a load of money on it so I will continue to give it a go until, well, I don't.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Feb 19, 2019)

Skyrim still. 
FIFA.
Battlefield V.
Forza Horizon 4.
Also Star Wars Battlefront 2 a bit.


----------



## tommers (Feb 19, 2019)

Tetris 99
Wargroove


----------



## Ming (Feb 20, 2019)

Enderal (Skyrim conversion mod).


----------



## mauvais (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm playing Ace Combat 7. It's... silly.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 21, 2019)

Currently playing Pubg. 
Not sure if i like the new update. There seems to be less decent weapons. 
The zombie mode is frustrating.
When i dont have an internet connection, i like to play dopewars.
Old skool.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 22, 2019)

*Metro Exodus*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2019)

Just finished the main story and dlc in Diablo 3 on the Nintendo Switch. 30 hours of hack and slash fun![emoji4]


.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 24, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Just started Dragon Age; Inquistion, some 4 and a bit years later, I'll probably not be posting in this thread again for a good while.....



After playing 20ish hours of this. I’m stuck and finding it too hard. Clearly not powered up enough or made some wrong choices with my character and others along the route. Giving up. I’m not in the mood to restart a game that I’m already 20 hours into and nowhere near finishing. Maybe I’ll go back to it at a later date.

Carrying on with playing 2014 releases picked alien: isolation up for £8. 3 missions in and enjoying. Massive fan of the franchise and it’s genuinely made me jump out my chair s couple times already.


----------



## Chz (Feb 25, 2019)

Resident Evil 2 Remaster.

Some "It's a 20 year-old game" clunkiness, but surprisingly good and still tense as ever. Gorgeous (which also means "terrifying" in spots), as well.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 25, 2019)

Anthem , good , enjoying it but who knows for how long...
RE2 , great in small bursts
Kingdom hearts 3 , great looking, but cant say I'm that gripped by it, I know its a JPRG but some of the dialog is so corny it is makeing me angry ,  each character seems to want to pause before answering during any convo so WTF is that all about ?

Oh and back to RDR 2


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 25, 2019)

Trying hard to find time to play Divinity Original Sin 2 with a mate. When we both can both play, it's an awesome, really, really enjoyable and fun. When we can't, I've been giving Subnautica a try. Interesting so far.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2019)

Far Cry 5 New Dawn. Not sure i like it so far. Seems to be a combo of the most tiresome bits from Fallout with the most annoying bits from Far Cry


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 25, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Far Cry 5 New Dawn. Not sure i like it so far. Seems to be a combo of the most tiresome bits from Fallout with the most annoying bits from Far Cry


I have this downloaded and its waiting to play, but really cant be arsed to even start it, which is odd as I usually quite enjoy Far Cry games


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 25, 2019)

Dandred said:


> *Metro Exodus*



Do tell, whaddya reckon?

E2A I sort of really enjoyed the first two, but, I dunno, they left me a bit underwhelmed somehow, haven't ever been able to put my finger on it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 25, 2019)

Tried to play Diablo on the train and it said I couldn’t even start because I didn’t have internet access and I’d started with a “season” game or some shit  I had to start a new game, though at least I can pick a new character.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 26, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Do tell, whaddya reckon?
> 
> E2A I sort of really enjoyed the first two, but, I dunno, they left me a bit underwhelmed somehow, haven't ever been able to put my finger on it.


I haven't played the first two, so I can't really say. Looks amazing and is pretty tough even though I started it on normal. Only played about five hours so far. Very creep and lots of jumping in my seat.


----------



## moon (Feb 26, 2019)

Playing Anthem


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 27, 2019)

moon said:


> Playing Anthem



Is it any good though? Reviews that I've seen haven't been flattering


----------



## moon (Feb 28, 2019)

Well its the best selling game in the UK right now and I love it.
I think most of the critics are YouTubers trying to get more views (I've checked) and Anthem being a new type of game for Bioware, game critics are responding negatively and throwing their toys out of the pram imo.

Most people who play it seem to love it, there have been some technical issues with the PC version and people have claimed that its like Destiny/Warframe/Halo/Diablo blah blah but how it could be like all those different games at the same time beats me. 
Anthem is its own game.

Fort Tarsis may be a bit challenging for people not used to Bioware RPGs or who may feel uncomfortable with the elements of mindfulness introduced into the Fort Tarsis conversations. But I love this.

Bioware is also trickle feeding the content rather than presenting us with a huge game immediately, I think this is a good approach.. 
There are cosmetic microtransations, but who cares.. even Skyrim has these.

If you are looking for a game that is great fun in terms of the combat, movement, and exploring new areas, enjoy lore, talking to NPCs and engaging in complex character progression, plus have limited time for long unending quests and story arcs then I would say give Anthem a try. Why not?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 5, 2019)

Jazzpunk. Played the start of it last night. Very cool and quite unique.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 11, 2019)

Got back into Destiny 2 over the last few days. I picked it up when it was free (I think a new expansion had just been released or something), played a couple of hours then put it away because FPSes aren't really my thing. But, now I come back to it, I'm really enjoying it - the graphics are great, environment design is beautiful, combat is a really nicely balanced challenge, and there's loads to do.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2019)

back to horizon zero dawn from the beginning but with the frozen wilds DLC I never got round to playing, loving it, possibly my favorite game this generation


----------



## souljacker (Mar 12, 2019)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Currently playing Pubg.
> Not sure if i like the new update. There seems to be less decent weapons.
> The zombie mode is frustrating.
> When i dont have an internet connection, i like to play dopewars.
> Old skool.



I seriously need to play with some sensible people if you are up for it. Random squads are so annoying.

Got wolfenstein 2 and Doom on a sale on steam a few weeks ago. Wolfenstein is excellent fun. Doom is fucking bonkers.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 12, 2019)

Call Of Duty Modern Warfare - Remastered.

Saw it was for free on Playstation Plus and I couldn't resist, brought back some memories of when I used to play Modern Warfare 2 with some of the guys here on a Friday night. What was that, nine years ago


----------



## poului (Mar 14, 2019)

I really want to play The Occupation but the reviews say it's a bug-filled mess.

Anyone here given it a go?


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2019)

I finally completed Nuclear Throne.  In game timer says 93 hours.  Steam reckon I've played it for 165.

The actual run itself took 24 minutes 

Feels like there should be some kind of award.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2019)

I would like to say, as somebody who has completed at least one Castlevania and rates Celeste as "bit tricky sometimes but not too bad", that Nuclear Throne gets five "oh just cunt off"s from me based on just dying all the time. About alongside Super Meat Boy.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 16, 2019)

Still slogging my way through Witcher 3. Think I'm over half way through the main story now. I did a few side quests and must admit actually enjoyed them almost as much as the main quest so I'll make sure to do a few more of them. One of the main missions consisted of me acting out a show which I pretty much skipped through.

Football Manager Mobile has been a pretty good investment. Currently have Bristol City in the middle of the Prem after 3 years. Aim this season is to win a cup I think. It reminds me of CM/FM before it got way to complex.

Just loaded up Two-Point hospital as it's free for the weekend on Steam. For anyone who has played Theme Hospital it's like a nostalgic trip back to your younger days.


----------



## Mordi (Mar 17, 2019)

tommers said:


> I finally completed Nuclear Throne.  In game timer says 93 hours.  Steam reckon I've played it for 165.
> 
> The actual run itself took 24 minutes
> 
> Feels like there should be some kind of award.



I'm honestly impressed.

I've taken a break from the Witcher BristolEcho. I've just finished the first act and then started to compulsively chase after Witcher gear. I think I'll come back in a couple of months and see what Triss has been up to.
It is massively enjoyable. Like, really massive.

I'm a bit fucked off that I went to the trouble of playing through the original and the second one only for the third to not recognise my save games so I had to fill in the multiple choice quiz of who Geralt has been murdering and/or sleeping with.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 17, 2019)

Mordi said:


> I'm honestly impressed.
> 
> I've taken a break from the Witcher BristolEcho. I've just finished the first act and then started to compulsively chase after Witcher gear. I think I'll come back in a couple of months and see what Triss has been up to.
> It is massively enjoyable. Like, really massive.
> ...


Its a big game isnt it? Got it as a present and tbh as I dont normally like anything with magic in it left it however I've been playing on and off for months and still havent finished the main quest. The only thing I find frustrating is finding the right armourers to craft the gear.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 17, 2019)

It's been a pleasant surprise as when I first tried it I didn't think much and then didn't touch it for about 6 months. I've given it more time recently though and the stories solid. Fighting is also satisfying. I also bought a controller for my Laptop as mouse and keyboard didn't seem to work out well for me.

I never completed Skyrim so it would be good to finish this one. Has anyone read the books?


----------



## Mordi (Mar 17, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> It's been a pleasant surprise as when I first tried it I didn't think much and then didn't touch it for about 6 months. I've given it more time recently though and the stories solid. Fighting is also satisfying. I also bought a controller for my Laptop as mouse and keyboard didn't seem to work out well for me.
> 
> I never completed Skyrim so it would be good to finish this one. Has anyone read the books?



Yeah, I've read a lot of them, even some of the endearingly wonky fan translations (that are still an improvement over the original published English translations). The games do a very good job of focusing on some of the key aspects of the characters and then going in their own directions with them. The second game is probably the closest plot wise to some of the books, and even that has some significant divergences (the whole concept of different Witcher schools for one). But I think the original game is closest to the theme of the books. Geralt is stuck with a lot of awkward decisions that are in direct conflict with the code of principles of the profession that's given him purpose and meaning in a very fucked up world. The other games cover similar ground, but they have a more diffuse focus so often you can just work your way around it. If you stick to the Witcher path in the original game, you get to an end battle scenario in which everyone is hostile to you for not favouring their struggle of liberation/counter insurgency. The game is nowhere near as polished as it's sequels but is still really effective in some respects (and I still think very pretty in the short sequences which are not swamp).


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 17, 2019)

I've not played the first two so might get around to that at some point, although not sure I'll have time. I'll definitely read the books at some point I expect.


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 17, 2019)

I've just finished levelling up a Nightblade in Elder Scrolls Online, they're a fun class to play. Also having a good time roleplaying in-game with an orc character, turns out there's quite a bit of orc-specific dialogue in the Wrothgar DLC which I had never encountered before


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 17, 2019)

Flitting between Red Dead 2, Battlefield V and trying to win the Champions League in FIFA.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 17, 2019)

I guess I'm sort of playing Diablo on the Switch still, but I'm not actually enjoying it much. I'm really just keeping going so that I can see what new powers I get or what new monsters appear but the plot is rubbish and the gameplay is just button-mashing, or, more accurately, holding down one button and occasionally pressing another one.

After playing more imaginative, absorbing or at least elegant games on the Switch - Zelda, Fe, Gris - these straight PC conversions just feel really pedestrian.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 18, 2019)

Far Cry New Dawn. Quite fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2019)

I've finished Far Cry New Dawn and RDR2. What next?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 19, 2019)

Still Skyrim.  
(and Pocket City on the phone)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 20, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Got back into Destiny 2 over the last few days. I picked it up when it was free (I think a new expansion had just been released or something), played a couple of hours then put it away because FPSes aren't really my thing. But, now I come back to it, I'm really enjoying it - the graphics are great, environment design is beautiful, combat is a really nicely balanced challenge, and there's loads to do.


Just bought the DLC and Season Pass, can see myself playing this forever.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I've finished Far Cry New Dawn and RDR2. What next?


what console have you got ? or are you on pc ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> what console have you got ? or are you on pc ?


PS4. Bought Wolfenstein: The New Order yesterday for £8.99 but it's rubbish.
Was tempted by Metro Exodus, but it's too dear right now


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2019)

have you played spiderman? its good fun, god of war  is also great and they arent too expensive now


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> have you played spiderman? its good fun, god of war is also great and they arent too expensive now


I've got God Of War - couldn't get into it. Same with Shadow Of The Collosus
Will look at Spiderman, cheers, but haven't been tempted by comic book/movie tie ins before


----------



## Chz (Mar 21, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> PS4. Bought Wolfenstein: The New Order yesterday for £8.99 but it's rubbish.
> Was tempted by Metro Exodus, but it's too dear right now


I thought New Order had more gameplay in it than Exodus. So I wouldn't be in a rush if you didn't like that. I never did figure out why _The New Colossus_ seemed so disappointing after _New Order_. It seems a straight-up sequel to an enjoyable game. No major flaws in it. But it just didn't *click*. Maybe it's because Doom came out in the interim and made its shooting style seem old fashioned.

Anyhow, _Exodus_ just doesn't have the story and world-building that the two previous games had. An although it's a somewhat smoother shooter than those two, it's still janky in places. Very pretty, but at 1440p, medium detail it was giving a 1070 one helluva workout. The benchmark is harsher than the actual game, but it was returning mid-50s in frames.


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2019)

Pathway - Indiana Jones meets FTL meets Xcom apparently (I'm really starting to hate how every tactics game is instantly said to be "like Xcom" but anyway).

Sounds more exciting than it is, sadly.  I did the second mission last night and by the end I had killed 115 enemies.  All of those fit into two categories (Nazis or Zombies), and there are about three or four types of each.  That's probably spread over about 20-30 pretty similar battles.  I travelled to 60 different locations, so about half are a battle and the other half are either a one screen description of something or a simple choice to make.  Loot could be quite nice but the differences between a "good" bit of armour and the "damaged" version is only a couple of points so that becomes a bit boring as well.

I dunno, it sounded perfect but it's just a bit tedious and there are seemingly pointless delays between every screen appearing.  Not sure why cos it's hardly a system buster but that doesn't help either.

Other people seem to like it though.  https://techraptor.net/content/pathway-review

Oh, there's a Spanish Civil War anti-fascist who shouts "No Pasaran" when he kills a Nazi.  That's good.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 12, 2019)

Finished Alien: Isolation, pretty good, if not a bit repetitive towards the end.

Now playing Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain. Which was a bit difficult to get going, taking me over an hour to complete missions, but gets easier once you start levelling up and getting better weapons, and the story is interesting.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 12, 2019)

Got a PS4 off a bloke at work.
Fallout 4 and Shadow Of Mordor at the moment.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 12, 2019)

8ball said:


> Got a PS4 off a bloke at work.
> Fallout 4 and Shadow Of Mordor at the moment.



Takes a bit of getting into, but once I did, I bloody loved Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 12, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Takes a bit of getting into, but once I did, I bloody loved Shadow of Mordor.



The orcs are hilarious - I feel a little guilty about killing them.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 12, 2019)

8ball said:


> Got a PS4 off a bloke at work.
> Fallout 4 and Shadow Of Mordor at the moment.



Fallout 4 is decent too, not as good as the previous ones, but good all the same.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 12, 2019)

Battlefield V. I am really shit at it. Need to level up.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2019)

dark souls remastered , love it but im shit at it


----------



## 8ball (Apr 12, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Fallout 4 is decent too, not as good as the previous ones, but good all the same.



Personally, I think it wipes the floor with 3 and has so much more going on than the others, but is fighting against some rose-tinted recollections and the fact that the whole aesthetic has been done before.

The settlements stuff is way more intricate than I expected, I thought it would be a matter of securing some land, then doing a few missions to get some stuff after which it would kind of expand.  Not that you have to actually build the things.

And having the mods is great.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 12, 2019)

8ball said:


> Personally, I think it wipes the floor with 3 and has so much more going on than the others, but is fighting against some rose-tinted recollections and the fact that the whole aesthetic has been done before.



I don't think it's just that, there is something missing about the atmosphere. It kind of gets boring after a (long) while, whereas 3 and NV had me playing over and over. Still a good game though.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 12, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I don't think it's just that, there is something missing about the atmosphere. It kind of gets boring after a (long) while, whereas 3 and NV had me playing over and over. Still a good game though.



It's a long while since I played the others tbf.  I was in stitches during that bit with the robots on the boat, though (I don't think that's too much of a spoiler).


----------



## Chz (Apr 12, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> dark souls remastered , love it but im shit at it


I thought DS was hard. Then I picked up Sekiro. It's kicking the everloving shit out of me. It is *not* for adults who can only dedicate an hour or two at a time.


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2019)

Chz said:


> I thought DS was hard. Then I picked up Sekiro. It's kicking the everloving shit out of me. It is *not* for adults who can only dedicate an hour or two at a time.



I haven't played it for a while cos it needs dedication and I'm just not in the place for that at the moment.  Been playing a lot of shmups instead (Nex Machina is the best shmup by the way).

But.... I did realise that you can just hold block down and hey presto, you have a shield.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2019)

Chz said:


> I thought DS was hard. Then I picked up Sekiro. It's kicking the everloving shit out of me. It is *not* for adults who can only dedicate an hour or two at a time.


I got the whole DS trilogy a couple of weeks ago as never really played 2 & 3 much , but im determined not to touch them til ive completed  the first then I may look at Seikiro 

Ive not even got to blight town yet as I'm trying to get the spider shield first but seem to be farming loads atm which means Im a badass in undead-bug now


----------



## Mordi (Apr 13, 2019)

tommers said:


> Sounds more exciting than it is, sadly.



That's disappointing. I'll probably still pick it up when it's on sale as I still love that high resolution sprite aesthetic. I don't know how valid it is as a comparison but it's a testament to how good of a design FTL is that it seems so difficult to replicate. The mention of repetitive battles already made me wince wheras FTL somehow managed to stay exciting in spite of repetition.


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2019)

Mordi said:


> That's disappointing. I'll probably still pick it up when it's on sale as I still love that high resolution sprite aesthetic. I don't know how valid it is as a comparison but it's a testament to how good of a design FTL is that it seems so difficult to replicate. The mention of repetitive battles already made me wince wheras FTL somehow managed to stay exciting in spite of repetition.


Yes. Exactly this. Its definitely worth a sales buy but by the end of the mission I was planning how I could do it as quickly as possible cos I wanted it over (and there are three more after that). 

Subset games are the best game designers. FTL has loads of ways to achieve your goal (boarding, missiles, drones, guns, mind control, hacking). And there are countermeasures for each one. Each fight is its own little puzzle that you need to think about. 

This is not that.

I've got a free copy of FTL just in case anybody wants it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 21, 2019)

Skyrim is half price for the Switch right now so I bought that after being disappointed with Diablo III. As well as just being a better game it works way better on the Switch than D3 - it got some criticism on release for having a bit of a console type interface on the PC, but this works well on the Switch of course, and also the UI is much less busy without the screen being full of tiny crap.

I'm having the same issue as when I started it on the PC though, in that it rewards specialising but I keep wondering what would happen if I played a mage or a sneakyperson instead of a big Orsimer tank. I'm not realistically going to play it through all over again. You start to appreciate the balance of Zeldas where you get to explore every side of what's possible as a character. Also nowadays the voice acting does feel a bit lame though that's true of a lot of voice acting. But I am having lots of fun again, it's been years since I played it on PC and I never got that far then.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 27, 2019)

I've been playing Attila total war, with the Age of Charlemagne expansion recently.

My first game with Mercia was on Easy just go get used to it. I've now gone on to Hard difficulty with the Avaras who are holding Hungry at the start of the game.

Under Khaganate Szabir in 768 my first 5 years in power have been pretty difficult.

Croatia are straight on the attack and sacking my southern cities of Mosaberg and Kapovasor. This lead to loads of instability and food shortages so I had internal wars to deal with, and actually lost Mosaberg to the speratists in 770, but we won it back quickly.

The wider diplomatic outlook is also poor as Duchy of Bavaria don't like us due to cultural differences, and they also destroyed Bohemia who I had an uneasy non-agression pack with. I had hoped to eventually ally them.

On a slightly positive note I managed to counter sack the Croatian city of Pruj and then destroy their army in the field on my territory. This has lead to a peace, and after putting down another uprising the summer of 771 I hope to start settling down with my main Provence's.

I've currently got my tax right down to help with order, but will tax the fuckers more as soon as possible. Money is going to be difficult as the as I can't strike any trade partners at the moment. Think I need to figure out how religion works at some point as we are pagans. 

Got a bit carried away with this post.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 28, 2019)

Well they weren't lying that it was hard. The Lombards sent an army up and I spent about an hour chasing them around while they savaged me. Game over. 

Going to try as the Lombards now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 8, 2019)

Mr. QofG's has started playing GTAV again (as we've got a new TV which is making everything look amazing!)

I'd forgotten how much swearing is in it but how fucking brilliant it is!!


----------



## Humberto (May 8, 2019)

Quite far into Thimbleweed Park. It's a point and click adventure game. Enjoying it lots. I read something that said it is better to play on the harder difficulty which seems right because I've found the puzzles to be challenging but not too hard.


----------



## 8ball (May 9, 2019)

Horizon Zero Dawn at the mo.
Quality game.


----------



## Ming (May 12, 2019)

Just downloading Black Ops 4...112gb!!!


----------



## Ming (May 23, 2019)

Not playing yet but looking forward to another half life re-vamp...


----------



## 8ball (May 23, 2019)

Dirt Rally.

It’s not easy.


----------



## Chz (May 23, 2019)

Rage 2. Basically a reskin of Mad Max from a while back. But less good. Though I should qualify that the gunplay is quite satisfying, but nothing else is.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2019)

I built myself a gaming pc.   No more indie games, I'm all about the open world iconathons these days.

I played a bit of Assassin's Creed Origins.  Very pretty.  

Ashen - very pretty but maybe a bit dull?

Mordhau - died a lot.

Vermintide II - great but I need people to play it with.

Alright, so I'm just playing Xcom 2 again but this time with an SSD so it takes 2 seconds between missions instead of 2 minutes.


----------



## mauvais (May 23, 2019)

I played through Supraland and it was really good. It's a bit like a Nintendo-style, light hearted version of The Witness.


----------



## JimW (May 23, 2019)

Still playing Quake III and Crusader Kings II - that's still getting new content after all these years.


----------



## fishfinger (May 23, 2019)

A Plague Tale: Innocence.


----------



## cybershot (May 23, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> A Plague Tale: Innocence.



This looks good but always a sucker for a 3rd person survival horror.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 23, 2019)

Kingdom Come. 

First person game set during the Bohemia civil war. Not far in yet but I like it so far. 

Don't think I'll ever finish The Witcher.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's has started playing GTAV again (as we've got a new TV which is making everything look amazing!)
> 
> I'd forgotten how much swearing is in it but how fucking brilliant it is!!


It is indeed QueenOfGoths . I'm still playing eight months after getting it. Have a ludicrous car collection, a bunker, four businesses, nightclub, several planes, etc. Silly fun.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 24, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Kingdom Come.
> 
> First person game set during the Bohemia civil war. Not far in yet but I like it so far.
> 
> Don't think I'll ever finish The Witcher.



I gave up, it's good, but man that game is long. I don't get that much time to play games so was at it so long I was starting to forget what had gone on towards to start.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 24, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Kingdom Come.
> 
> First person game set during the Bohemia civil war. Not far in yet but I like it so far.



Be interested to hear how you get on with that, really nice idea - first person but you aren't exactly the hero ...


----------



## fucthest8 (May 24, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> A Plague Tale: Innocence.



Ditto on this, sounds great, what's it like to play?


----------



## fishfinger (May 24, 2019)

There's a lot of stealth required, most of the time you'll be avoiding enemies - one wrong move and you're dead. Then it's back to the previous checkpoint. It's not as scary as say, Resident Evil, Silent Hill or Alien Isolation. It reminds me a little of The Last of Us but set in 14th century plague infested France. The only weapon you have is a sling but you can craft ammo of various types to improve your chances. The rats are everywhere and are fatal to anyone who crosses their path (this can be used to your advantage later in the game). Overall it's been fun so far.


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (May 24, 2019)

I was playing RDR2 yesterday and decided to try my hand at hunting for the first time. I set up camp next to a lake and woke at dawn to find several deer -type animals having a morning drink so I drew my bow and moved towards them. There was a biggun closest to me (a buck elk,it turns out) and I shot it in the neck - it ran so I shot it again, it ran a few more steps and dropped.

"Woohoo!", I thought, "Success on my first go", I ran over to find...it was still alive and making distress noises so I shot it to put it out of it's misery.

I felt like shit for hurting a not-elk, I don't think I can go not-big game hunting again.

Am I too soft to play this game?


----------



## BristolEcho (May 24, 2019)

My Mum banned my 7 year old nephew from playing GTA 5 at hers after she caught him trying to kill an animal. Presumably the swearing and killing of humans wasn't such a big issue.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> My Mum banned my 7 year old nephew from playing GTA 5 at hers after she caught him trying to kill an animal. Presumably the swearing and killing of humans wasn't such a big issue.


A 7 year old was allowed to play GTA5?????


----------



## BristolEcho (May 24, 2019)

tommers said:


> A 7 year old was allowed to play GTA5?????


... I said the same thing! Might have been slightly older than 7, but not much. It's not uncommon either.


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (May 24, 2019)

Yeah, beating people up then shooting them didn't bother me, iIt was finding that elk that I'd been really exited about stalking and shooting lying on the ground and thinking "Fuck, it's still alive and in pain" thing that really got me. I don't remember anything like that in the first one.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> ... I said the same thing! Might have been slightly older than 7, but not much. It's not uncommon either.


My son says that his mate plays it (he's 9) but I just thought it was the usual lying they all do.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 24, 2019)

Septimus Rufiji said:


> Yeah, beating people up then shooting them didn't bother me, iIt was finding that elk that I'd been really exited about stalking and shooting lying on the ground and thinking "Fuck, it's still alive and in pain" thing that really got me. I don't remember anything like that in the first one.



Maybe you need to start a RDR Sab group for online play? 



tommers said:


> My son says that his mate plays it (he's 9) but I just thought it was the usual lying they all do.



Tbf I played them at a fairly young age and I turned out okay.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2019)

One of my favourite things to do in GTA5 is to run deer over. Motorcyclists are even better, esp when they go flying.
I punched a deer off a cliff once. That was awesome


----------



## The39thStep (May 24, 2019)

tommers said:


> A 7 year old was allowed to play GTA5?????


Prob a Remain voting household


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Prob a Remain voting household


Sooner we're out the better.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 25, 2019)

Greenman gaming have a sale on at the moment and it's the last 24hours. Always worth a check. 

Also been using this recently to double check prices: https://isthereanydeal.com/

Not going to buy anything this time around despite Gathering Storm being £20. I'll wait until it comes around again.


----------



## dervish (May 26, 2019)

Not letting my 10 y/o play GTA5. Not too bothered about the running people over or shooting people etc but the entire premise of the games is not suitable for that age. 

I saw Superhot on an offer on PS Store the other day and Werv and myself have been playing, he's a lot better at it than me, but I really like it, love having the time to set up a shot or two then get out of the way and watch them shatter.


----------



## souljacker (May 26, 2019)

Might get the Witcher 3 today but can't decide. Mainly because I've got a backlog of games yet I'm still playing BFV and GTAV all the time.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Might get the Witcher 3 today but can't decide. Mainly because I've got a backlog of games yet I'm still playing BFV and GTAV all the time.


It is a fantastic game , very long and superb story telling

Looks lush too.
How mach is it on offer for ?


----------



## souljacker (May 26, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> It is a fantastic game , very long and superb story telling
> 
> Looks lush too.
> How mach is it on offer for ?



£10.49 for the Game of the Year Edition from Humble Bundle.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2019)

You’ll get about 100 hrs for that with the inc dlc , do it


----------



## BristolEcho (May 26, 2019)

Yeah it is good. I've lost steam with it as I can't devote the hours but bought it at a similar price and got my money's worth.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 28, 2019)

Far cry : New dawn.

Ive had to revert to using keyboard and mouse as my controllers is broken, took a while to get into but its good fun.


----------



## Ming (May 29, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Far cry : New dawn.
> 
> Ive had to revert to using keyboard and mouse as my controllers is broken, took a while to get into but its good fun.


Which do you find easier? I’ve tried going back to a controller (Xbox) but mouse and keyboard seems better for me (for FPS stuff).


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2019)

I switched to controller after the Xbox 360 came out  , and never really looked back , but I'm finding the switch back to mouse and keyboard pretty painless except for the fact I don't have a desk so sitting on my bed its a bit awkward, definitely couldn't play multi player, not that I can with a controller.


----------



## cybershot (May 29, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Now playing Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain. Which was a bit difficult to get going, taking me over an hour to complete missions, but gets easier once you start levelling up and getting better weapons, and the story is interesting.



About 27 hours (and 13 episodes out of 50, have done side-ops as well) into this now. Average completion time is about 72 hours, so suspect it will take me longer than that especially as I was mega crap to start with.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2019)

cybershot said:


> About 27 hours (and 13 episodes out of 50, have done side-ops as well) into this now. Average completion time is about 72 hours, so suspect it will take me longer than that especially as I was mega crap to start with.


it does take time , but what I found is you have to change your tactics later, for example, I was sniping on loads of missions , then the enemies got wise to it....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2019)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Call Of Duty Modern Warfare - Remastered.
> 
> Saw it was for free on Playstation Plus and I couldn't resist, brought back some memories of when I used to play Modern Warfare 2 with some of the guys here on a Friday night. What was that, nine years ago



I really enjoyed the play through again although it was far shorter a game than I reminded!


.


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2019)

Don't know where else to put this but all the Steamworld games (apart from Quest) are bundled and reduced on Steam.

They are quality games kids and you can pick them all up for about fifteen quid.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 7, 2019)

If Xbox One is your platform, huge markdowns on titles via the game store for 11 days.

The Biggest Xbox Sale of the Year (Games List for Xbox One) - hotukdeals


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 7, 2019)

Am currently playing a bit too much Diablo 3 on the Switch. Being able to pick up and straight away play from exactly where you left off is awesome.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 9, 2019)

Rage 2, kind of like Farcry and Fallout. Mental. Hard and fun.


----------



## poului (Jun 12, 2019)

Outer Wilds. It's a great idea but I found the gameplay and controls exhausting. I get the impression most others have praised its format as original, which it is, but I get very frustrated with it.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 12, 2019)

Witcher 3

I think this might be the case for a while.


----------



## Chz (Jun 12, 2019)

poului said:


> Outer Wilds. It's a great idea but I found the gameplay and controls exhausting. I get the impression most others have praised its format as original, which it is, but I get very frustrated with it.


Oh thank christ it's not just me.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 12, 2019)

Got Rayman Legends for a fiver while it's on offer. Great fun.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 13, 2019)

Got the original Deus Ex off GOG.com the other day, plus a package of mods and improvements. Still fun.


----------



## Chz (Jun 13, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Got Rayman Legends for a fiver while it's on offer. Great fun.


I still like to play the final mariachi level on occasion. It makes me smile.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 13, 2019)

Just bought Age of Empires II off Humble Bundle. I have no idea why though as I have a huge backlog of games. I bought Witcher 3 the other day and only done the first little bit plus I'm playing BFV loads too. I think I have that disease that people have where they buy clothes constantly but never wear them :-( I still need to finish Zelda on the switch before they release the next one!


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 16, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Be interested to hear how you get on with that, really nice idea - first person but you aren't exactly the hero ...



Sadly far to buggy. It's a beautiful game and the story is engaging with great cut scenes. I've lost my rag with it on the Archery training as I couldn't even draw my bow properly and then it ended. Not a fan of the combat system either. Real pity as it's a great idea with lovely detail. I might come back to it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 16, 2019)

Installed Archeage this afternoon because I was bored. It didn't help - paper-thin quests, terrible PvE (mobs have virtually zero aggro radius while also having a ridiculously fast respawn rate), and everyone looks like a porn anime character.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 17, 2019)

Child Of Light on the Switch, a pretty and sweet fairytale sideways-scrolling western JRPG that is sometimes a bit difficult but is always straightforward enough for my burned-out brain to understand. The "timeline" in battles is a good example of a simple mechanic with a lot of potential. I see it's been mentioned a couple of times on this thread - it would be good for children, though they might want to turn the difficulty down a little if they were younger. (Or maybe I'm just rubbish.)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 17, 2019)

Forza Horizon 4. Very nice, and suited to my (lack of) skill level. Wonderful just driving around the British countryside, demolishing drystone walls, etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2019)

Rage 2 - very disappointing compulsive purchase.
Far Cry Primal - mildly disappointing compulsive purchase
Battlefield 4 - very very disappointing compulsive purchase
I need to block my Playstation 4 account from making credit card purchases.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 17, 2019)

Parkitect - a theme park builder sim game. Perfect for me.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 17, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Rage 2 - very disappointing compulsive purchase.
> Far Cry Primal - mildly disappointing compulsive purchase
> Battlefield 4 - very very disappointing compulsive purchase
> I need to block my Playstation 4 account from making credit card purchases.



Yeah, Far Cry Primal.

Lots and lots and lots to do.
Not very much you *want* to do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2019)

8ball said:


> Yeah, Far Cry Primal.
> 
> Lots and lots and lots to do.
> Not very much you *want* to do.


it made me yearn for some C4 and an AK47


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 21, 2019)

Subnautica. Loving it. About 9 hours in, just built my first habitat. Had to rebuild my Seamoth* after some massive toothy thing ate it 
They seem to have the pacing just right, not too grindy, nice little story arc side missions. Also, death matters - no multiple save points, no going back to your one save point at all (unless you quit before dying). Which is annoying, but it teaches you TO MIND THE TOOTHY THINGS and watch your air, and food/water/health ... yeah, very good.

*one person submersible


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 21, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Rage 2 - very disappointing compulsive purchase.
> Far Cry Primal - mildly disappointing compulsive purchase
> Battlefield 4 - very very disappointing compulsive purchase
> I need to block my Playstation 4 account from making credit card purchases.



At least those last two were in the sale though ... _right_?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm enjoying Rage 2, its got the feel of doom to it, its a nice break from dark souls 3 to be able to go and mindlessly shoot stuff, helps that I got it for £18.99 from cdkeys


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> At least those last two were in the sale though ... _right_?


Aye! They're still rubbish though


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 21, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye! They're still rubbish though



Sure but at least you didn't blow - what, £50? like you did on Rage2
So, er, that's some consolation? Maybe?


----------



## Chz (Jun 21, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm enjoying Rage 2, its got the feel of doom to it, its a nice break from dark souls 3 to be able to go and mindlessly shoot stuff, helps that I got it for £18.99 from cdkeys


I still think it's a shit re-skin of the Mad Max game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 21, 2019)

Oh well


----------



## cybershot (Jun 21, 2019)

Crash Team Racing remaster out today - tempted.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 23, 2019)

Been playing _Stacking_, a 2011 puzzle game where you're a Matryoshka doll - you stack inside larger dolls to use their abilities to solve puzzles across multiple levels and rescue your family. It's pretty fun, with a lovely aesthetic and music.


----------



## Ming (Jun 26, 2019)

Just a heads up. Looks like Heavy Rain and Journey have ported over to PC on Epic.


----------



## Chz (Jun 27, 2019)

Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night

If you've ever enjoyed a Castlevania game, you will love it. Not sure we needed the cooking food aspect, but it can be ignored entirely and you can still finish the game.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm playing Life Is Strange 2. There's a free demo of something related, _Captain Spirit_, which you end up needing to play if you do LiS2 anyway.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 30, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Got Rayman Legends for a fiver while it's on offer. Great fun.



Completed this on Tuesday night. Well I say completed, enough to get the end credits rolling, may go back and try and get every teensie at some point but my pile of shame is still quite high. Speaking of which started and also finished halo 5 in just several days over 13 hours. I like to go for as many achievements as possible in these sort of games but in the end just decided to blast my way through the game. Decent enough story, looks pretty but probably should have cranked the difficulty up from normal as it was stupidly easy and didn’t require any thinking at all. Straight up run and gun in a call of duty style single player campaign which was a little disappointing to be honest. I remember the other halo games being a bit more challenging. 

Onto dirt rally next which will either be something I end up playing now for hours upon hours or will get bored of quite quickly. It’s usually one or the other with racing games.


----------



## Chz (Jul 1, 2019)

The last 5 or so teensies are infuriating and not worth the bother. It's those timed ones that will get you. I went back to get every teensie in the normal levels, if only because I love the "Ooooooooh" when you find a secret area.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 6, 2019)

Far Cry 5 - picked up the Gold Edition fairly cheaply.  Starting to get sucked in...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2019)

Chz said:


> The last 5 or so teensies are infuriating and not worth the bother. It's those timed ones that will get you. I went back to get every teensie in the normal levels, if only because I love the "Ooooooooh" when you find a secret area.


mariachi skeletons doing eye of the tiger and you have to flow to the beat. Rock hard


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2019)

Detroit Become Human 
Didn't think I'd like this but it looks awesome and like the choices flow chart. Will want to play repeatedly to check out all of the possibilities


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 6, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Detroit Become Human
> Didn't think I'd like this but it looks awesome and like the choices flow chart. Will want to play repeatedly to check out all of the possibilities



Is this a choose your own adventure style game?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Is this a choose your own adventure style game?


I guess so, but that would be reductive. It's very serious and poses a lot of questions about what makes us human.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 6, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I guess so



Enough for me to know, though I am downloading it as it's free this month with ps+.  I'll probably give it a go, but I'm not a huge fan of that sort of game.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Enough for me to know, though I am downloading it as it's free this month with ps+.  I'll probably give it a go, but I'm not a huge fan of that sort of game.


Me neither, I normally get bored of anything with too much plot and cut scenes, preferring bloody mayhem over content, but this has really sucked me in.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 6, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Me neither, I normally get bored of anything with too much plot and cut scenes, preferring bloody mayhem over content, but this has really sucked me in.



I've been thinking about getting this for ages, but just couldn't make my mind up. I'll be back to criticise your judgement if I don't like it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2019)

I only got it cos it was free BTW


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2019)

It's really interesting how much they get right in Detroit Become Human. The built environment is spot on. Amazed at how good people look. Their movement is convincing, their clothing too (has looked very stiff previously), even skin and facial movement is convincing but the eyes don't work at all. I don't think they'll ever get that right.
One thing that doesn't work at all is food and drink. It never looks convincing. Why is that?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 6, 2019)

Do you get to shoot or drive fast AT ALL?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Do you get to shoot or drive fast AT ALL?


Not yet!


----------



## dervish (Jul 8, 2019)

Also playing Detroit, it's way better than I expected. Also looks like the first game I'll actually bother to playthrough again. 

The racing game free this month is also very good, really simple but very addictive.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jul 29, 2019)

Got Modern Warfare remastered with Infinite Warfare for 3 quid and am really enjoying it. Infinite Warfare is decent too, but just not the same being set in the future.

Not a massive COD fan, but these are proper switch off the brain games, which can be nice at times.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 29, 2019)

Kind of in same vain I’ve just started the metro games.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 30, 2019)

went on a bit of a spend on last week as took a  sickie :

Doom
Elder Scrolls online
The Evil within 2
Shekiro : Shadows die twice ( now ive finally done the dark souls trilogy..)

Only really given The Evil Within 2 much time as it drew me in much more that I thought it would, a little bit of Doom , and a tiny bit of ESO

oh forgot , finally got no mans sky too


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jul 30, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> went on a bit of a spend on last week as took a  sickie :
> 
> Doom
> Elder Scrolls online
> ...



Just couldn't get on with ESO, went back to playing oblivion instead.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 31, 2019)

Doom is currently £5 from Currys for XBONE users if you've never got round to picking it up. Free Del or click & collect


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 31, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Doom is currently £5 from Currys for XBONE users if you've never got round to picking it up. Free Del or click & collect


its definitely worth a 5-er


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2019)

Finished GTAV which was fucking brilliant, I wouldn't let a 9 year old play it. It's not just the torturing and at times indiscriminate running people over it's also the language. I mean I like swearing but this is industrial swearing. And some 

Now playing Assassin's Creed Odyssey.

Not bad, especially as I got it cheap. Not quite the dizzy heights of Ezio in his bath, I mean clambering around Italy, but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 31, 2019)

I really enjoyed AC O, much more like a RPG not sure I completed it though, might have to dip back in


----------



## Dandred (Aug 3, 2019)

Oxygen not included, fuck me. this isn't for the lightweight gamers


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 13, 2019)

Totally Accurate Battle Simulator.

It's still early access but I have to say it's very good, not buggy or anything. It's not just a case of "let's see if 50 Samurai can beat a mammoth" although that stuff in Sandbox mode is a lot of fun. But the Campaign Mode is pretty challenging at times and you start developing strategies from crushing defeats that end in glorious victories. 

They seem to be adding more themes intermittently too; Renaissance has just been added and Pirate is coming soon. For eleven quid I've already had loads more fun out of it than I've had with other games that cost more.

9/10, would recommend


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 15, 2019)

Booted up Fallout 4 again, the Brotherhood of Steel have just rocked up in their massive airship. Quite enjoying it to be honest.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 15, 2019)

I had a hard time getting into Fallout 4. Dunno why. I just stopped playing it shortly after meeting my first bunch of people.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 15, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I had a hard time getting into Fallout 4. Dunno why. I just stopped playing it shortly after meeting my first bunch of people.



I haven't been able to get into a new game for ages tbh. I just haven't had the gaming time to get over that initial bit where complex games are a pain in the arse and get into them. Still playing XCom 2 and Dark Souls 3 after 2-3 years each when I do get a few minutes to play.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm still quite regularly playing GTA online after a year, and every now and then Elite Dangerous, but not all day every day with the latter and no more 10,11,12 hour sessions with the former


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I haven't been able to get into a new game for ages tbh. I just haven't had the gaming time to get over that initial bit where complex games are a pain in the arse and get into them. Still playing XCom 2 and Dark Souls 3 after 2-3 years each when I do get a few minutes to play.


To be honest you don't really need anything else.

I'm still playing XCom 2 whenever I get onto the computer that can run it.

And Dungeon Crawl when I can't.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 15, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I had a hard time getting into Fallout 4. Dunno why. I just stopped playing it shortly after meeting my first bunch of people.



I know what you mean, there are loads of acclaimed games that I never could get into. Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, Halo, all completely don't engage me. I've tried too. I've got all the Halo's but never got further than a few hours. 

I think Fallout just suits me, it's quite a chilled game, as daft as that sounds. You can just piss about if you want and go off and explore, which reflects what I want my life to be like.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 15, 2019)

tommers said:


> To be honest you don't really need anything else.
> 
> I'm still playing XCom 2 whenever I get onto the computer that can run it.
> 
> And Dungeon Crawl when I can't.


just got the 'war of the chosen' update for Xcom 2


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 15, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I know what you mean, there are loads of acclaimed games that I never could get into. Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, Halo, all completely don't engage me. I've tried too. I've got all the Halo's but never got further than a few hours.
> 
> I think Fallout just suits me, it's quite a chilled game, as daft as that sounds. You can just piss about if you want and go off and explore, which reflects what I want my life to be like.


I can't get into The Witcher 3, acclaimed as it is. But I think I'm going to investigate Total War: Shogun 2 on payday


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 15, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I can't get into The Witcher 3, acclaimed as it is. But I think I'm going to investigate Total War: Shogun 2 on payday



I'm the same with Witcher 3! Tried a number of times and just turn it off.


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> just got the 'war of the chosen' update for Xcom 2


I really liked it. The new classes are cool.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 15, 2019)

yeah , its different enough to warrant another playthrough


----------



## agricola (Aug 15, 2019)

IL-2 Battle of Moscow.  In VR its amazing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2019)

tommers magneze You've both got Total War: Shogun 2. I've never played a turn based or real.time strategy game so I could do with knowing if it's accessible for a noob


----------



## magneze (Aug 16, 2019)

I stopped playing. Found it a bit rubbish tbh.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 16, 2019)

I had a load of those total war games and I found them too awkward to control when you are on the battlefield and too easy to make one big mistake that would ruin the battle completely.


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> tommers magneze You've both got Total War: Shogun 2. I've never played a turn based or real.time strategy game so I could do with knowing if it's accessible for a noob


I don't think I could get it working on my pc when I tried it before, but I have played a lot of total war games and they are all very similar.

I would say that TW is usually quite slow, especially if you have never played this type of game before.

Control in battles is pretty simple. You can pause time to issue orders. You can set archers to run away if anything gets too close etc. Mouse to select, you can set groups of troops and control them as one, which makes life easier.  You can even drag out their formations when you move them. 

For me the battles are the best bit, the building up your cities is really important but also can be pretty dry. Some cities can only get to a certain level, whereas some buildings go above that. So you need to plan out which buildings you will build where (some buildings might only appear in one city as well). There's definitely strategy decisions in there (is it worth losing all the economy buildings so I can build my best troops) and that can get a bit complicated at times.  You also have to watch your money as each unit costs money to maintain. So you can't just have ten armies with all your best troops in. 

I often give up after a while as I get bored and want to try a different faction but they're good games. There's just quite a bit of waiting around sometimes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks for the replies

Anyone tried Crusader Kings 2?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 16, 2019)

Back to GTA, i won two cars on the wheel of fourtune!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Back to GTA, i won two cars on the wheel of fourtune!


You bastard! All I've ever won is t-shirts and a few quid/chips

(Congrats)


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Anyone tried Crusader Kings 2?


Haha, yes, a while ago.

That is proper grand strategy.  I seem to remember it being a bit of a learning curve. There's Stellaris as well. 

What about one of the Civ games? Or XCom 2?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2019)

Yeah, under consideration. I want a game to sink a lot of time into but I'm a bit Africa's to take the plunge with anything like this as I've never played anything from this genre. I downloaded Europa Universalis and couldn't work out how to do anything


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 16, 2019)

souljacker said:


> I had a load of those total war games and I found them too awkward to control when you are on the battlefield and too easy to make one big mistake that would ruin the battle completely.



Much like a real battle I would say. 

I really love the TW games but the last one I had Attila was pretty average. Britannia is on sale at the moment and apparently isn't great, but the chance to play in 800's Britain is pretty tempting. 

Crusaders Kings was to complicated for me but will get the next one when it's released. 

I'm back on Civ 6 at the moment.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> You bastard! All I've ever won is t-shirts and a few quid/chips
> 
> (Congrats)



only spun it 5 times 

T-shirt
Car
Myster item?
XP
Car


----------



## BigTom (Aug 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Anyone tried Crusader Kings 2?



CK2 (and any other Paradox games, like Stellaris) is really complicated. I really like strategy games but never managed to get into this. Needs tutorials I think. Really great in terms of being able to control everything to a minute level but that is also the problem. Too much to do and understand, nothing is simplified. From seeing other people comment, once you get into it, you'll get sucked in forever, and people who like paradox games love them, but I never got past the steep as fuck learning curve and preferred to just keep playing Civ which I already know!

I would probably stay away from Paradox games releases and look at Civ 6 for turn based strategy, Total War series already mentioned if you want historical RTS/strategy. There's a couple of sci fi ones that I'm trying to remember, Sins of A Solar Empire was great but a bit old now, Homeworld was fantastic back in the day but I don't know if the remastered version holds up. Xcom for RTS type game. I'm sure I've got something else in my steam wish list but I can't have a look now.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2019)

Too late - bought Crusader Kings 2 but got it for four quid off CDKeys. Probably a double edged sword that - on one hand it's not much money if I can't do it, on the other it was so cheap I might not feel I have to stick with it.

We shall see


----------



## BigTom (Aug 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Too late - bought Crusader Kings 2 but got it for four quid off CDKeys. Probably a double edged sword that - on one hand it's not much money if I can't do it, on the other it was so cheap I might not feel I have to stick with it.
> 
> We shall see



tbf if I'd spent £4 on it, I'd not be unhappy. It's definitely worth a punt at that price, but if you start and you just have no idea wtf you should be doing, don't be surprised! Probably best to watch some beginner tutorials or something like that, which I never bothered to do.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2019)

BigTom said:


> tbf if I'd spent £4 on it, I'd not be unhappy. It's definitely worth a punt at that price, but if you start and you just have no idea wtf you should be doing, don't be surprised! Probably best to watch some beginner tutorials or something like that, which I never bothered to do.


I will be doing, yeah.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Anyone tried Crusader Kings 2?



It’s an interesting game (there’s a thread on it in here too). The problem is the sheer amount of DLC. You’re looking at a game that costs hundreds of pounds if you were to buy all of it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It’s an interesting game (there’s a thread on it in here too). The problem is the sheer amount of DLC. You’re looking at a game that costs hundreds of pounds if you were to buy all of it.


Keeping my eye on CDKeys, the entire thing was recently on sale for £20. I'll be notified if that offer is available again.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 16, 2019)

I seriously doubt you’d get all DLC for that. The best place to get a grasp of it and all the goings on is the paradox forums. There’s loads of complaints that the game doesn’t work properly unless you keep up with the DLC’s, despite that ostensibly not being the case.


----------



## Mordi (Aug 19, 2019)

I've started Shadowrun: Dragonfall. I have vague memories of the SNES game (chiefly how irritating the snipers were) and so far I have been engaging in the anarcho-dogmatist pastime of being outraged at the depiction of anarchists and an allegedly anarchistic society.  Also, the worldbuilding and fluff hasn't mentioned it, but in amongst all the varied apocalypses mentioned at some point Berlin's Kreuzberg simultaneously reversed gentrification and also got rid of all the non-white folk. The place is teeming with Orks, Elves and Dwarves but aside from one Turkish shop keeper they're all native German speakers. I'm pretty sure someone from the studio must have visited Berlin at some point but maybe they didn't tell the writers.


----------



## Supine (Aug 24, 2019)

Finally finished rdr2. Waiting for Witcher 3 to get delivered later today


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2019)

dug out my old emac and fired it up- still got it. 

Playing  Return to Castle Wolfenstein


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> dug out my old emac and fired it up- still got it.
> 
> Playing  Return to Castle Wolfenstein


The original and best.

Edit: Ha, I'm thinking of Wolfenstein 3D.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 25, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> dug out my old emac and fired it up- still got it.
> 
> Playing  Return to Castle Wolfenstein



Was a top game.


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2019)

Remnant: From the Ashes.

Dark Souls with guns if Dark Souls was randomised and let you play with your mates.

I like it a lot.  The shooting is meaty and quite hectic.  Bosses are challenging without being a massive PITA.  And cos each person gets random dungeons you get items that your mates might not see.  There's quite a nice feeling of discovery going on.

On the downside the environments can be quite confusing as there is a bit of a lack of landmarks in some places, everything looks the same.  And you don't seem to lose anything when you die except progress.  You keep all the stuff you collected, so you can just grind if you want to without any danger.  It's removed the whole "risk and reward" thing that DS had.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 27, 2019)

bought dark souls on the pc , will be going back into it with a pyromancer build


----------



## JimW (Aug 27, 2019)

CK2 is still pretty much all I play! Would be very different without the DLC I imagine.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 30, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Detroit Become Human
> Didn't think I'd like this but it looks awesome and like the choices flow chart. Will want to play repeatedly to check out all of the possibilities





dervish said:


> Also playing Detroit, it's way better than I expected. Also looks like the first game I'll actually bother to playthrough again.



Well, I'm pleased to say that I also really enjoyed it. I went for the full cheesy ending first time round, now back to play it like a raging twat - yes, for all the characters! Pick the most agressive/least nice choices every time. Be interesting to see how that plays out. Great game.


----------



## tommers (Sep 9, 2019)

Wilmot's Warehouse.

I started playing it and then I realised that I had to categorise symbols and organise them into a warehouse based on a system that I came up with in my head.

It's pretty great, to be fair.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm done with God Of War, GTA5, Far Cry 5 and Just Cause 4. What next for people who like those sorts of things? Single player campaigns, not owt that is online.
Days Gone? Metro Exodus?


----------



## blairsh (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm doing gameplus on farcry 5, set to mega hard but it's not that hard and I'm already a bit bored.

Would really like borderlands 3, but don't have/can't justify spending 60quid on it


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2019)

I don't like the graphics in the Borderlands games. Too cartoony. I like photorealism.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 14, 2019)

Shame. I found the first two well playable.

Still can't afford to buy new games though...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2019)

blairsh said:


> Shame. I found the first two well playable.
> 
> Still can't afford to buy new games though...


I can't really either. Gonna go have a look see at what's available for less than £20


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't really either. Gonna go have a look see at what's available for less than £20



If you're on xbox or PC you can get the Xbox game pass for about £4 and then a quid a month (I think).  That has Metro Exodus on it (and loads of other games).


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2019)

tommers said:


> If you're on xbox or PC you can get the Xbox game pass for about £4 and then a quid a month (I think).  That has Metro Exodus on it (and loads of other games).


I'm on PS4 - Days Gone was available for £27 summat so I went for that. Suspect it may be more up my street than Metro Exodus, but it's hard to tell going by the reviews. Always find the genres reviews put games in rather confusing as there's so much overlap. Metro Exodus is described as an FPS but also survival horror with stealth elements and I hate sneaking around. Days Gone is also described as a survival horror but also an action-adventure, which is probably more to my taste, especially as it's an open-world/sandbox game. It's also third-person, which I tend to prefer to first-person.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 14, 2019)

Wondering if the Zelda remake on the Switch is going to be worth buying.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2019)

blairsh said:


> Would really like borderlands 3, but don't have/can't justify spending 60quid on it


I’ve done a couple of hours on it tonight. It’s be worth picking up a copy when the used versions start to appear. It’s much the same as the last three, lots of silliness


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 14, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Wondering if the Zelda remake on the Switch is going to be worth buying.


It looks amazing.


----------



## Mordi (Sep 15, 2019)

I picked up Hitman 2 (the recent ones, not the one from 2002) on sale and have been greatly enjoying it. It's lovely holidays to nice places to murder rich people in elaborately interesting ways. Ideal wish fulfillment. It is baffling that someone (I can't imagine who) feels the need to string some sort of plot between these episodes of cathartic violence. I mean, the title is clear enough, I only really need a story if it's going to tell me that Jeff Hitman has decided to pursue a career change as a gymkhana instructor or something.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 15, 2019)

Be great if that was his actual name. 

"What made you first think about becoming a hired killer, Mr. Hitman?"

I'm getting towards the later stages of The Room 3. It's been very good indeed.

Have downloaded The Council as it looks like something I'll like and it was reduced to eight quid on Steam. Will report back.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm playing Gears 5 and Assassin's Creed Unity on the Xbox One at the moment. The graphics are pretty amazing.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 19, 2019)

Pubg mobile.
It's pretty good for a mobile game.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2019)

Guild Of Dungeoneering on the iPhone. Card based jokey dungeon crawl thing that is a lot more fun than it has a right to be. There is a lot of careful strategy in between the silliness and it doesn't rely on the latter to be entertaining (which never works long term).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 19, 2019)

tommers said:


> If you're on xbox or PC you can get the Xbox game pass for about £4 and then a quid a month (I think).  That has Metro Exodus on it (and loads of other games).


I got this, playing gear of war 5, also got uplay plus for a quid, although i have so much to play, im still playing dark souls


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 20, 2019)

S☼I said:


> It looks amazing.


Well on the one hand the Zelda remake is out today but on the other hand, so is Untitled Goose Game.



No contest really.


----------



## Chz (Sep 22, 2019)

I adore Goose Game. A bit short, but magic.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 23, 2019)

I swear they found a way to mocap a goose for this.

Obviously I bought it rather than Zelda because I have at least two large RPGs that need finishing already but do I have any games involving being a goose stealing bras from a washing line and making an old man fall on his bum? no I do not, well not before this


----------



## Gaia (Sep 23, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I swear they found a way to mocap a goose for this.
> 
> Obviously I bought it rather than Zelda because I have at least two large RPGs that need finishing already but do I have any games involving being a goose stealing bras from a washing line and making an old man fall on his bum? no I do not, well not before this


 
That looks ace but, sadly, I don't have a Switch… I have found there is a Mac version but it would need to have some longevity for £12.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm currently trialling Apple Arcade, because my iPad is all I really have that I can play games on. There's not all that much for those who are only really into non-splatty games (at the moment), but there are a few I have on the go. 

Mutanzione - basically a walking simulator. The protagonist is a 15-year-old girl whose grandpa is the last remaining human on an island whose inhabitants were turned into mutants by radiation from a meteor strike. The meteor also killed the Pugu tree which was basically the island's life force. You have to plant gardens to restore the island's 7 Sacred Songs and restore the tree. It's very pretty, and the garden songs are almost hypnotic. 

Tangle Tower - comedy cartoon puzzler. Two feuding families living in a country pile, girl gets murdered. Really, really, bad jokes. I've nearly finished it, just stuck on a puzzle near the end. I really rate it (despite the fact that I don't find it all that intuitive - but that's probably just me)

Jenny Le Clue. Kid detective story. Jenny is the protagonist of a children's detective novel series (a la Nancy Drew) whose author has been told by his publisher to get her to solve a murder because kids are getting bored. I'm stuck in this one because there's a bug. 

Assemble - casual game by the creators of Monument Valley (if you've not played MV, then why the fuck not…?! Play it. The original is better than the sequel, though; the second game feels like it's comprised of levels which didn't make the cut for the first one. Still worth playing, though). People give you broken things and you fix them. It's better than it sounds. Short, though, only 20 levels. 

There's plenty more stuff on there, but nowt else that appeals to me. Oh and there's a new Rusty Lake game out soon! Welcome to Rusty Lake - Creators of the praised Cube Escape series, Rusty Lake Hotel, Roots & Paradise!


----------



## tommers (Oct 12, 2019)

John Wick Hex.  It's a bit rough around the edges (I like the replays but they're not exactly smooth) and the moveset is a bit limited.  But it does something I have never seen before in a tactics / strategy game.  You're basically choreographing a fight against a horde of henchmen, turn by turn.

Each action takes a period of time (0.5 seconds to shoot a 9mm for example) and you can see when all of the enemies are going to act.  So you have to time your attacks and your dodges to try to kill people while minimising their chances to hit you.

I can see it might get a bit samey but at the moment it's pretty cool to roll into a room shoot the guy nearest, throw your gun at his mate to stun him, banking on being able to kill him before he recovers.  It's like an action turn-based game.  It's really good.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 12, 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2 online, rockstar have solved the griefer problems of gtav online and now it's the politest cowboys in the west picking flowers, searching for treasures and killing things.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 12, 2019)

Hitman 2. Finding it very complicated. But unputdownable


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 18, 2019)

Nineteen-year-old Zeus: Master of Olympus installed. Fan-built widescreen fix added. Runs like a fucking dream. See you in six weeks


----------



## dervish (Oct 21, 2019)

Had a couple of hours on the Last of Us, really very good, already quite emotional, it manages to get you quite invested in the characters very quickly.


----------



## treelover (Oct 26, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't like the graphics in the Borderlands games. Too cartoony. I like photorealism.



same here, The Outer Worlds is part of gamespass for pc, so good value, but graphics not much better than fallout 3 or 4


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2019)

treelover said:


> same here, The Outer Worlds is part of gamespass for pc, so good value, but graphics not much better than fallout 3 or 4


I saw a review for The Outer Worldss and it looks well up my street: 
The Outer Worlds review – a planet-sized helping of fun
there seem to be some complaints though, esp about the size of the subtitles in dialogue scenes


----------



## treelover (Oct 26, 2019)

Its great fun, but i am a graphics junkie, even though only have 970 SLI, though most games are fine, Assassins Creed Oddysey, Orgins aren't


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 26, 2019)

Mad Max. It's a bit clunky in on-foot combat but it's good enough, and the car battles are fun, and the world is very pretty for a post-apocalyptic one.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 26, 2019)

Disco Elysium on PC. It's an rpg/adventure game where you play as a detective. Lots of dialogue also, so not an action game. Interesting characters. You are best not finding out too much about it if you think it's of interest. With that in mind I skimmed a couple of reviews and went for it. I've not really enjoyed a game this much in a fair while.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 26, 2019)

Fallout4. Died a lot, crafted some stuff ...


----------



## Dandred (Oct 27, 2019)

Outer Worlds


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 27, 2019)

Dandred said:


> Outer Worlds


How is it? It looks amazing but I neither have Epic nor the cash for it


----------



## Dandred (Oct 27, 2019)

S☼I said:


> How is it? It looks amazing but I neither have Epic nor the cash for it


Pretty much like fallout, but in space. If you like fallout you will like it. It's on quite a few torrent sites if you are skint.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 27, 2019)

treelover said:


> same here, The Outer Worlds is part of gamespass for pc, so good value, but graphics not much better than fallout 3 or 4





Dandred said:


> Pretty much like fallout, but in space. If you like fallout you will like it. It's on quite a few torrent sites if you are skint.



How come I've never even heard of this till now? I love New Vegas and Fallout. 

Downloaded in the night for Xbox so will get on it today.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 27, 2019)

blairsh said:


> Fallout4. Died a lot, crafted some stuff ...



Still FO4 here too.  Think it must be my fave game ever if you rate by number of hours played.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 27, 2019)

Dandred said:


> Pretty much like fallout, but in space. If you like fallout you will like it. It's on quite a few torrent sites if you are skint.



I’m guessing you need some kind of monster PC?

Edit: I see it is on PS4!  Yay!!


----------



## BigTom (Oct 27, 2019)

Dandred said:


> Pretty much like fallout, but in space. If you like fallout you will like it. It's on quite a few torrent sites if you are skint.



How does it compare mechanically? Is there something like VATS or is it all fps like game play with rpg choices for stats, dialogue etc?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 27, 2019)

BigTom said:


> How does it compare mechanically? Is there something like VATS or is it all fps like game play with rpg choices for stats, dialogue etc?



You sound like you burned bad by Mass Effect Andromeda, man.


----------



## Private Storm (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm playing far too much Divinity Original Sin 2 on the Nintendo Switch. Loved it on the PC and it's just as good, if not a little better, on the Switch, mainly due to the convenience. Love that you can play the same save games on either platform via Steam as well.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 27, 2019)

BigTom said:


> How does it compare mechanically? Is there something like VATS or is it all fps like game play with rpg choices for stats, dialogue etc?


Started it this morning and as far as I can see its like the latter. Graphics are a bit cartoony/Fallout 3 type, not entirely openworld  but the dialogue is good and the plot seems good. Combat system at the mo is a bit basic but I'm only an hour into it. At the moment I like it.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 27, 2019)

8ball said:


> Still FO4 here too.  Think it must be my fave game ever if you rate by number of hours played.


Good if you stay off the main story as much as possible when you replay it.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 27, 2019)

8ball said:


> You sound like you burned bad by Mass Effect Andromeda, man.



Never played it, got burned on quake i think, never enjoyed fps mouse and keyboard combat style, VATS made fallout for me.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 27, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Good if you stay off the main story as much as possible when you replay it.



I've just finished Far Harbour and am about half way through the main story. Gonna do Nuka World next I reckon, never got round to it on the first play.

Are the workshop expansions worth it? Only got the robot one, not bothered with the other settlement ones.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2019)

S☼I said:


> How is it? It looks amazing but I neither have Epic nor the cash for it


On the Xbox game pass. £1.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 27, 2019)

Just started playing it. Fallout in space and that's not a bad thing at all.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 28, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I've just finished Far Harbour and am about half way through the main story. Gonna do Nuka World next I reckon, never got round to it on the first play.
> 
> Are the workshop expansions worth it? Only got the robot one, not bothered with the other settlement ones.



Depends how much you’ll do with them, I guess.  If you want to spend hours making Heath Robinson crazy devices, then Contraptions is for you. Otherwise maybe not. 

Vault-Tec workshop is great if you want to run your own Vault as a sadistic Overseer character.

I got the DLCs together in a sale, so kind of get the other elements mixed up.

edit: Wasteland Workshop basically expands your building options, lets you trap creatures and also make them fight each other.  I've only used the expanded building options - so far I wouldn't have paid for that or Contraptions by themselves, but a 'nice to have' in the bundle.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 28, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Just started playing it. Fallout in space and that's not a bad thing at all.


It kicks up a level after you complete getting the energy thing for the spaceship. The crafting is quite basic and there is a sort of VAR system that slows down the game and gives you options for how you want to damage the opponent. The character companions are quite good all with different attributes.Story is excellent.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 28, 2019)

BigTom said:


> How does it compare mechanically? Is there something like VATS or is it all fps like game play with rpg choices for stats, dialogue etc?


There is a vats-like slow time thing. You leveling does  effect weapons stuff.

A youtuber i watch is doing a letsplay. watching the first video or two may give you some ideas of gameplay and setting without being super spoilery.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 28, 2019)

I think Proper Tidy has a query about this game but somehow posted it in the "Fully Automated Luxury Communism" thread.


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 28, 2019)

Crossy road on iPad. Not through choice, but basically because I’m addicted to the fucking thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2019)

8ball said:


> I think Proper Tidy has a query about this game but somehow posted it in the "Fully Automated Luxury Communism" thread.


No, he was asking about the book's content


----------



## 8ball (Oct 28, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> No, he was asking about the book's content


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 28, 2019)

This makes Outer Worlds sound pretty good: I’m Encumbered With Quests in Outer Worlds

There is a Switch version in the works which is good because I only play games on the Switch, my phone and (lol) OS X.

I have a ton of games to finish on the Switch anyway. The latest one I got is Xeodrifter, which was on sale. It's a retro metroidvania with chiptune music, which is fine, you can explore different planets, which is good, but it's absurdly hard within the first ten minutes, which is not. The only way to progress more than a few screens in seems to be through a boss that does the usual "switch between three attack modes" thing but has a huge health bar and you just get three lives and the jump controls aren't great and there's no difficulty setting to change.

At this point I traditionally say "and I thought Celeste wasn't that difficult" which is a slight lie but I consider it manageably/entertainingly difficult and this is just frustrating. So basically it might not be getting played again.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 30, 2019)

Noita







Everything is on fire,on fire covered in acid or exploding. It's a fantastic game.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2019)

Dauntless. Playing it with my nephew online. Don't really like it but my nephew does and it's a good bonding exercise I guess.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 2, 2019)

Playing Nuka World, it's top!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2019)

Just started days gone and bloodborne


----------



## golightly (Nov 3, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Disco Elysium on PC. It's an rpg/adventure game where you play as a detective. Lots of dialogue also, so not an action game. Interesting characters. You are best not finding out too much about it if you think it's of interest. With that in mind I skimmed a couple of reviews and went for it. I've not really enjoyed a game this much in a fair while.


 
Just started playing Disco Elysium. Curious game, but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2019)

golightly said:


> Just started playing Disco Elysium. Curious game, but I'm enjoying it.



It's the best game.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 4, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Playing Nuka World, it's top!



Hmmm - playing on "survival", so I'm going to have to get properly tooled before Nuka World.


----------



## Ming (Nov 4, 2019)

Outer Worlds. Fucking brilliant. I love the anti-corporate messaging in it.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 5, 2019)

Ming said:


> Outer Worlds. Fucking brilliant. I love the anti-corporate messaging in it.



I’ll def take a look once I’m done with Fallout 4 and all the DLC and mods etc.

Probably get the remastered version on the PS7.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 7, 2019)

God of War because they finally added it to the £15 titles. It's really, really bloody good. Up there with Horizon Zero Dawn as contender for favourite game ever and, I suspect, even bigger/longer. It flows so well, so easy to lose hours to it and the relationship between Kratos and his son is developing at just the right pace, really, really cleverly done.

If I ever finish it, got Episode 3 of The Long Dark to look forward to. Really excited about that.

Then Outer Worlds by the sound of it.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 9, 2019)

Outer Worlds seems to be getting a little boring, so many quests are just go there and then come back here, and then go there again.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 9, 2019)

Dandred said:


> Outer Worlds seems to be getting a little boring, so many quests are just go there and then come back here, and then go there again.


Yes felt like that untill the story with the Iroclasts and MSI which was an improvement . Have you got into upgrading armour and weapons for your companions ?


----------



## golightly (Nov 9, 2019)

Dandred said:


> Outer Worlds seems to be getting a little boring, so many quests are just go there and then come back here, and then go there again.


 
This is why I went for Disco Elysium


----------



## Dandred (Nov 10, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Yes felt like that untill the story with the Iroclasts and MSI which was an improvement . Have you got into upgrading armour and weapons for your companions ?


I'm trying to do as many side quests as possible before doing the main stuff, have all companions now and their gear is top notch, playing on hard and at times it is too easy. Others I get my ass handed to me.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 10, 2019)

Since hearing about the recent decision by id software to delay the release of Doom Eternal until the 20th of March, I thought I'd start playing through Doom 2016 again. Maybe I'll actually finish a game properly for once.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 10, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Since hearing about the recent decision by id software to delay the release of Doom Eternal until the 20th of March, I thought I'd start playing through Doom 2016 again. Maybe I'll actually finish a game properly for once.



I finished it a month or so ago. Had to knock the difficulty down a bit sadly but ducking great game.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 15, 2019)

Still ploughing through Mad Max. Thing about a full-time job is that gaming sessions are now infrequent treats so I'm not getting over saturated with it. It's a lot of fun, currently over 40 hours on it and it was only two and a half quid. Haven't even done a boss battle yet


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 15, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Still ploughing through Mad Max. Thing about a full-time job is that gaming sessions are now infrequent treats so I'm not getting over saturated with it. It's a lot of fun, currently over 40 hours on it and it was only two and a half quid. Haven't even done a boss battle yet



Started playing this a while back but it was removed from Xbox game pass so didn't get far. Enjoyed what I played though.


----------



## tommers (Nov 15, 2019)

Yeah, Mad Max is great.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 15, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Thing about a full-time job is that gaming sessions are now infrequent treats so I'm not getting over saturated with it.



I had a little bit of time the other day so tried to play Red Dead Redemption 2 which I bought a while ago and played through the intros. I couldn't remember the controls - my horse wouldn't go faster than a trot and then I shot at someone without meaning too. 

Obviously I need to give up the job to play more games.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I had a little bit of time the other day so tried to play Red Dead Redemption 2 which I bought a while ago and played through the intros. I couldn't remember the controls - my horse wouldn't go faster than a trot and then I shot at someone without meaning too.
> 
> Obviously I need to give up the job to play more games.



This is basically my problem. I took so long over the Witcher I forgot what happened in the first half.


----------



## JimW (Nov 15, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I finished it a month or so ago. Had to knock the difficulty down a bit sadly but ducking great game.


See it's on sale on Steam this weekend, only a fiver. Might give it a go, though not really got the time.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 15, 2019)

JimW said:


> See it's on sale on Steam this weekend, only a fiver. Might give it a go, though not really got the time.



it’s certainly worth a fiver.


----------



## Ming (Nov 16, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> This is basically my problem. I took so long over the Witcher I forgot what happened in the first half.


Me too.


----------



## Ming (Nov 19, 2019)

It’s not Half Life 3 but it is a new Half Life game set between the first and second. And it’s in VR.
Can Valve tempt gamers to try virtual reality? Can Valve tempt gamers to try virtual reality?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 19, 2019)

I played through QUBE2 because it was free on Epic. Enjoyable! Like a narrower version of Talos/Witness/Portal etc.

Zero replayability but I got through it without any hints and looked forward to playing it each day.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 19, 2019)

Still pop back to Command and Conquer Generals at least twice a week


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 24, 2019)

tommers How was Yakuza 0? I'm getting fairly near the end of Mad Max and need something similar and long lasting as well as cheap.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 27, 2019)

Finally got F1 2019 for my target £25 price in Black Friday deals, so I'll be ploughing through that for the next couple of months at least I expect.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Still ploughing through Mad Max. Thing about a full-time job is that gaming sessions are now infrequent treats so I'm not getting over saturated with it. It's a lot of fun, currently over 40 hours on it and it was only two and a half quid. Haven't even done a boss battle yet



It's a fun game but the main plot starts to drag and I wish vehicle combat was about more varied or focused, there's a lot of holding around. Aesthetically and atmosphere wise I love it though, 

The publishers did a similar game recently I want to grab.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 30, 2019)

Currently managing Conahs Quay on football manager 2014. Finished 3rd in my first season which was way above what was expected.

Following season played some Danish team in the Europa League and they battered us 8-0 on Aggregate. The money from that took us to over £50k in the bank, but 6 months later we are in debt again. We will need regular runs in the EL to build anything on attendances of 150.

Following season we started badly. My narrow 4-3-3 and 4-2-3-1 just couldn't seem to click. My team is really young and I lost Gary Roberts in the summer who was to good for this level. We are in December and sitting 5th which isn't too bad, but we've only just started to play decently.

Think this year is going to be a bit of a transition. Important to keep hold of our youth and develop them further. Could do with reducing the wage bill a little bit too. I've got a striker that never settled eating up £100 per week, and so I can't afford to sign up Micheal Burns for another couple of seasons.

Improved the backroom staff in the summer though so the base is building. Must say I'm quite enjoying it even though we've played shit.

TNS are running away with the league again. Double the goals of anyone else and 15 points clear. Had a few offers from Skrill North and Ireland Division 1. Definitely keen to take a look at Ireland at some point. 

Got Anno 1440 for £2.10 as well so will go on to that once I'm done with this.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 30, 2019)

Since the PvP patch on WoW Classic has made the game unplayable for the last few weeks, I've been working through a few that have been on the shelf for a while. Batman Arkham Knight is basically the same as the last two with a bit of driving thrown in, but it's still a fun way to pass a few hours. Also returned to Celeste, after not giving it a fair try when it first came out - finished the first three chapters now, and really enjoying it.

Also picked up Ori and the Blind Forest in the Steam sale, which was brilliant until I found I couldn't use one control that I needed to progress - think I need to figure out how to remap a key or something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2019)

This afternoon I went back to Just Cause 4, as there are loads of side quests and other things I hadn't done yet. I managed to find a gun on a farm that had a friesian cow print on it. I shot a couple of farm workers and they were turned into cows, but then the Black Hand turned up and started attacking me. I shot them all, turning them all into cows, but then had to switch guns to actually kill them. I got some sort of achievement, but in the confusion I must have shot myself or something as I also turned into a cow. Now it seems that Rico is now permanently a cow. It's very amusing and doesn't seem to affect gameplay, but now the game is Cowmageddon.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> tommers How was Yakuza 0? I'm getting fairly near the end of Mad Max and need something similar and long lasting as well as cheap.


I think that's in the humble monthly this month. Not played it yet. I had one of them on the PS4, it was pretty good. One of those that I wished I had played more.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> This afternoon I went back to Just Cause 4, as there are loads of side quests and other things I hadn't done yet. I managed to find a gun on a farm that had a friesian cow print on it. I shot a couple of farm workers and they were turned into cows, but then the Black Hand turned up and started attacking me. I shot them all, turning them all into cows, but then had to switch guns to actually kill them. I got some sort of achievement, but in the confusion I must have shot myself or something as I also turned into a cow. Now it seems that Rico is now permanently a cow. It's very amusing and doesn't seem to affect gameplay, but now the game is Cowmageddon.



I liked that game but couldn't get my head around all the taking over parts of the map.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2019)

Has anyone used sites like these to buy PS4 games? I've not bought many games for PS4 full stop and never a digital one. I am going to skint for quite a long time so was thinking it might be time to pick up another epic game....

Red Dead Redemption 2 PS4 | BuyGames.PS


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 7, 2019)

Titanfall 2 is free this month for PS Plus members so downloading it at the moment. Never played the first one so quite looking forward to it.

I'm a big fan of Apex Legends so it's going to be interesting to see how the two games fit together.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 7, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Has anyone used sites like these to buy PS4 games? I've not bought many games for PS4 full stop and never a digital one. I am going to skint for quite a long time so was thinking it might be time to pick up another epic game....
> 
> Red Dead Redemption 2 PS4 | BuyGames.PS


UnderAnOpenSky not for PS4, but I often use CDKeys, G2A, etc for cheap PC games


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2019)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Titanfall 2 is free this month for PS Plus members so downloading it at the moment. Never played the first one so quite looking forward to it.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Apex Legends so it's going to be interesting to see how the two games fit together.


Titanfall is a great game. Loved it


----------



## Dandred (Dec 8, 2019)

phoenix point


----------



## tommers (Dec 8, 2019)

Dandred said:


> phoenix point


What do you think?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 8, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Has anyone used sites like these to buy PS4 games? I've not bought many games for PS4 full stop and never a digital one. I am going to skint for quite a long time so was thinking it might be time to pick up another epic game....
> 
> Red Dead Redemption 2 PS4 | BuyGames.PS



Ok this seems well shady , I tested it by getting days gone , when you pay you get instructions to a weird PS4 user account , apparently if you log in to this with your PS4 the game will be there , I don’t trust this at all....

I may have just wasted 17 quids lol


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 8, 2019)

tommers said:


> Titanfall is a great game. Loved it


titanfall 2 is even better , great single play campaign


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 8, 2019)

Just got Middle Earth: Shadow of War (Definitive Edition) for seven quid off CDKeys. I'm going to enjoy it, I can tell.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 8, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Ok this seems well shady , I tested it by getting days gone , when you pay you get instructions to a weird PS4 user account , apparently if you log in to this with your PS4 the game will be there , I don’t trust this at all....
> 
> I may have just wasted 17 quids lol



The reviews do seem to be legit, but it seems weird. Tbh yesterday got manic so didn't have that time and I didn't have a car. Not much price difference to just order from Amazon so I'll do that.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 8, 2019)

tommers said:


> What do you think?



I think there are a few bugs, just got asked help save an allied base from attack and can't deploy my troops.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 8, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Just got Middle Earth: Shadow of War (Definitive Edition) for seven quid off CDKeys. I'm going to enjoy it, I can tell.



I really enjoyed Shadow of Mordor. Was very easy to just pick up and play and once you'd leveled up a bit you just felt badass (still hard as nails though)


----------



## Ming (Dec 10, 2019)

Q


S☼I said:


> Just got Middle Earth: Shadow of War (Definitive Edition) for seven quid off CDKeys. I'm going to enjoy it, I can tell.


Quick question. With games like this and the Batman ones do find a mouse and keyboard or an Xbox controller work better? I’ve heard these isometric fighting games (and console ports) work better with a controller but I’m used to MaKB. I have got an Xbox controller but i hardly ever use it. I’m a PC gamer.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2019)

I've played through Mad Max with keyboard and mouse, but only because there's a lot of driving and only three buttons for fighting really, all on the mouse (parry, attack, shotgun) 
IMO you need a controller for most of them, including Shadow of War, which has special moves involving pressing two buttons together, etc


----------



## BigTom (Dec 10, 2019)

Got Tropico 6 in the steam sale, struggling to get into it, played the first mission and partway through the second but just not having that desire to play feeling. Going to persevere with it when I'm at a loose end in case I just need to know the game a bit better or get onto more interesting scenarios but I'm glad I didn't buy it at full price. Really loved Tropico 4, thought 5 was ok but just never had the same feeling with it as I did with 4. 6 is feeling much more like 5 at the moment.
Still a good city builder sim type game but I'd direct anyone new to the series to 4 rather than 5 or 6.


----------



## Chz (Dec 10, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I've played through Mad Max with keyboard and mouse, but only because there's a lot of driving and only three buttons for fighting really, all on the mouse (parry, attack, shotgun)
> IMO you need a controller for most of them, including Shadow of War, which has special moves involving pressing two buttons together, etc


I managed Shadow of War on the keyboard, since a number of the things that make a keyboard difficult are superfluous. Batman's fucking impossible without a controller, though.
I'm fairly hardcore KB+mouse, and it takes a lot to get me to plug the controller in. Mainly some of the platformers and Batman.

Editing to add: I mouse left-handed (I'm a rightie for all other purposes), so the keypad makes an awfully convenient control area right up until you run out of buttons. The thumb can cover L.Ctrl and L.Shift, but it's hard to get the correct arrow key with just the thumb while playing. Oh, and some games refuse to let you map things to the keypad because programmers are arseholes or something


----------



## Dandred (Dec 12, 2019)

Phoenix point got stale, kept getting game breaking bugs. 

Installing Mech Warrior 5 now!   

Still remember going back from partying and play mech warrior 2.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 12, 2019)

Went back to play Child Of Light, but there's a bit too much grinding in it tbh, which is odd for a whimsical fairytale RPG where everyone (literally everyone) speaks in bad rhyme, but there you go. Plus I keep forgetting what I'm supposed to be doing, though it never seems to matter that much.

Thinking of getting SaGa: Scarlet Grace, which was released (in English) a couple of weeks ago on the Switch and has been recommended.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 14, 2019)

S☼I said:


> UnderAnOpenSky not for PS4, but I often use CDKeys, G2A, etc for cheap PC games



Please don't use such services. Smaller developers are getting financially ruined by the shady practices of companies like G2A. 



More than a few developers would prefer their games to be pirated.


----------



## tommers (Dec 14, 2019)

Dandred said:


> Phoenix point got stale, kept getting game breaking bugs.
> 
> Installing Mech Warrior 5 now!
> 
> Still remember going back from partying and play mech warrior 2.


Let us know what mech warrior is like.


----------



## tommers (Dec 14, 2019)

At the moment, Battletech, Phoenix Point and Dark Souls 3.

Going to start up GTFO soon with some mates. We need a 4th person so if anybody fancies it let me know. [emoji7]


----------



## Dandred (Dec 15, 2019)

tommers said:


> Let us know what mech warrior is like.



Fantastic, if you like the originals ones you will love it!

Feel a little clunky but that is how I have always remembered them.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2019)

borderlands 3 (more of the same)- its ok
Bloodborne - again ok , but no dark souls ( yet )
Horizon zero dawn (again) - Probably my favourite game with robot dinosaurs


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 17, 2019)

Currently playing “Bacon” on my phone.
Free, stupid, simple and funny.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 17, 2019)

Just finished _Batman: Arkham Knight_, which was an enjoyable repeat of the previous two games (and also the _Shadow of Mordor/Mad Max_ style games, with multiple different objective collections to complete). I like games that make me feel skillful at combat with a bare level of competence.  Some of the puzzles were fun, and occasionally the encounters were challenging enough to need some strategizing first.

Installing Frostpunk next.


----------



## Ming (Dec 18, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Just finished _Batman: Arkham Knight_, which was an enjoyable repeat of the previous two games (and also the _Shadow of Mordor/Mad Max_ style games, with multiple different objective collections to complete). I like games that make me feel skillful at combat with a bare level of competence.  Some of the puzzles were fun, and occasionally the encounters were challenging enough to need some strategizing first.
> 
> Installing Frostpunk next.


I’m shifting from mouse and keyboard to xbox controller to try and play those type of games.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Has anyone used sites like these to buy PS4 games? I've not bought many games for PS4 full stop and never a digital one. I am going to skint for quite a long time so was thinking it might be time to pick up another epic game....
> 
> Red Dead Redemption 2 PS4 | BuyGames.PS


ok , quick update , tested the account that I was sent, but the wrong game was in it, so I emailed them this morning and they got back to me in about 10 mins with a new account, so still a bit shady, but not as shady as I first thought. Il let you know later if it works


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 22, 2019)

Stocking up on Switch games for the trip to see parents (a lot are on sale until the new year). Got pixel cat-in-a-mech metroidvania Gato Roboto yesterday - Gato Roboto - which is fun.



There's a basic problem with these fairly hard games over Christmas though, in that they are pretty much impossible if you are pissed. There's no point loading them up when retreating somewhere after X glasses of wine and Baileys because you will just die over and over again and be really frustrated. They're difficult enough when your reflexes aren't messed up.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 22, 2019)

How do you like the Switch? I mainly game on my laptop, but thinking of getting one off eBay for both of us to play. Think they have more alternative games that are interesting compared to the other consoles.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 22, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> How do you like the Switch? I mainly game on my laptop, but thinking of getting one off eBay for both of us to play. Think they have more alternative games that are interesting compared to the other consoles.


Literally the best piece of gaming kit I have ever bought. You don't get all the AAA games but they are mostly dull and the interesting indie games all end up on the Switch, as well as a bunch of JRPGs which I love. And you can play it on the train. (It does natively support two player too, with two controllers built in, but I've never actually done this I admit, I just play on my own.)


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 22, 2019)

Great. Definitely think we'll get one!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 23, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Literally the best piece of gaming kit I have ever bought. You don't get all the AAA games but they are mostly dull and the interesting indie games all end up on the Switch, as well as a bunch of JRPGs which I love. And you can play it on the train. (It does natively support two player too, with two controllers built in, but I've never actually done this I admit, I just play on my own.)



It really is a lovely device. I have PS4 for the bigger games but love the Indy scene on the Switch and of course Nintendo Ip.


.


----------



## Voley (Dec 24, 2019)

Just got Untitled Goose Game. Have locked a boy in a phone box via the medium of stealing his toy aeroplane. I love it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2019)

Just got Baba Is You. Very clever puzzle game. Also have to play this holiday Superhot, Ape Out, and The Outer Wilds


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 27, 2019)

Bought _Total War: Warhammer_ as a Christmas present to myself. Really enjoying it so far; evokes memories of poring over the Warhammer Fantasy Battle rulebooks and army guides with my brother 30 years ago, just without the enormous expense and time investment of buying and painting all the miniatures.


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Bought _Total War: Warhammer_ as a Christmas present to myself. Really enjoying it so far; evokes memories of poring over the Warhammer Fantasy Battle rulebooks and army guides with my brother 30 years ago, just without the enormous expense and time investment of buying and painting all the miniatures.


If you get 2 as well then they combine to give you a whole world to campaign in.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 27, 2019)

tommers said:


> If you get 2 as well then they combine to give you a whole world to campaign in.


Yeah - think I'll wait a while to get used to the first one before I do that. Never played any Total War games before.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Dec 28, 2019)

I see Elite Dangerous for €5 on steam. Is it worth investing another €5 getting the Commander and New Horizons dlcs or will the base game suffice?
I've spent the last couple of weeks playing Rise of Flight, a ww1 flight simulator where you get to try and emulate Biggles or the Red Baron, but really just crash a lot.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 28, 2019)

Get the base game and Horizons. The Commander pack is just different colours for your starter ship.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 28, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Get the base game and Horizons. The Commander pack is just different colours for your starter ship.


And any tips or help you might need CosmikRoger  - it's not easy or particularly intuitive at the beginning - feel free to PM me. I've sunk considerable time into it


----------



## blairsh (Dec 28, 2019)

Just toying with the idea of getting Outer Worlds as well could do with something else to play. Anyone played it much?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 28, 2019)

blairsh said:


> Just toying with the idea of getting Outer Worlds as well could do with something else to play. Anyone played it much?


A little. I'm shit at shooters it seems. 

Looks nice, story seems like it might be interesting. Will give it another go at some point. Good reviews


----------



## blairsh (Dec 28, 2019)

It'll be the last game I get (that isn't hella cheap) til The Last of Us2 comes out...

Might wait.


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2019)

blairsh said:


> It'll be the last game I get (that isn't hella cheap) til The Last of Us2 comes out...
> 
> Might wait.


For the last bloody time. Its on xbox game pass. You can get it for £1.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 28, 2019)

On PS4.


----------



## Chz (Dec 29, 2019)

blairsh said:


> Just toying with the idea of getting Outer Worlds as well could do with something else to play. Anyone played it much?


It's... Okay. Good dialogue, as you'd expect from the Black Isle - sorry, old habits die hard - I mean Obsidian crew. But it's short, and the RPG elements really feel irrelevant. Combat is meh. The story and side quests are well fleshed out, but somehow it still feels rather empty to me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 29, 2019)

Chz said:


> It's... Okay. Good dialogue, as you'd expect from the Black Isle - sorry, old habits die hard - I mean Obsidian crew. But it's short, and the RPG elements really feel irrelevant. Combat is meh. The story and side quests are well fleshed out, but somehow it still feels rather empty to me.



The fact its short means its quite tempting to me. I keep picking bloody long games and have so little time to play them.

By the time I've finished Red Dead it should be quite cheap.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 29, 2019)

Anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2019)

Disco Elysium blairsh


----------



## blairsh (Dec 29, 2019)

I've been looking at that too


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2019)

Red dead 2 , borderlands 3


----------



## blairsh (Dec 30, 2019)

Done red dead to death and borderlands doesn't interest me as I hammered the first two, and 3 sounds much of the same...

Going to have a look now whilst I have a coffee


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2019)

Mad max.

Titanfall 2.

Destiny 2 is alright until it gets too grindy.

You can probably get those pretty cheap now. Titanfall is great.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 30, 2019)

Mad Max is huge and cheap, and genuine fun..

I got Supraland half price today - £7.50 on Steam til Jan 2nd. An hour in and I'm utterly charmed


----------



## blairsh (Dec 30, 2019)

Got mad Max free when I had PS plus, was alright.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 30, 2019)

Just get Disco Elysium FFS Blairsh

Most intelligent writing I've ever seen in a vidyer game


----------



## blairsh (Dec 30, 2019)

I'll have to wait then


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 5, 2020)

Got a bunch of games on the Switch sale and am currently playing Hyper Light Drifter. I adore the soundtrack and the lovely pixel art and the fact that it's confusing and involves wandering about a ruined landscape without explanation, but the action bits are actually a bit hard - not super hard, but I didn't buy it for an arcade challenge.


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2020)

Undead Horde. Very well paced, one of those games that's pretty simple but it keeps giving you tasks to do and you gradually get better and better weapons, allies etc. Nothing taxing, mindless fun.  It even shows you all the monster types at the start and so you can see how far through you are


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 7, 2020)

Disco Elysium.  I'm really impressed by it so far, tbh I was sold when after about an hour of play, I noticed that I was missing one shoe, and went back to the trashed hotel room to find it, and found out that I had in fact used it to smash a window, and it was a side quest to find yer missing shoe.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 16, 2020)

Back playing RE7 in VR.  Had to consult a walkthrough to discover how to progress (at 2% in  ).  TBF, no idea how I would have found that object otherwise.  Anyway, found myself in new territory again and back to being shit scared.  Explored very little before having to take the headset off.  Maybe have another go tomorrow after some wine...


----------



## Dandred (Jan 17, 2020)

Just installed Skyrim with a load of mods and Sniper Elite 4. 

Feels like there haven't been many really good new games for a while.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 17, 2020)

Assassin's Creed: Origins - lots of pyramid action.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2020)

Finished rise of the tomb raider earlier this month. First game in years where I’ve spent the time to collect every collectible, complete every side mission and finish the campaign.  Admittedly it’s not a difficult game to do all this once you find certain things and everything practically gets told to you where it is on the map but it was a sense of achievement for me anyway.

Inbetween I’ve played F1 2019 which while not really any different to the previous years entry the added rivalries with 2 other racers from F2 made it more interesting and others able to transfer teams and not remain static throughout the career mode was also better. Probably enough of a change to make it the overall best entry yet in the F1 games in the code masters era.

Over Christmas I had an inclination to play dead space again so took a trip to CeX and ended up getting all 3 for £5.50. Bargain.

Also picked up fallout 4 for £3.99 from Argos in the sales. I hated fallout 3 (yeah I know) but thought at this price was nothing to lose to try out the franchise again. Still hate it. When a main mission is to create some beds and I’ve got barely enough materials to make one then like fuck am I going to spend the next several hours scouring for materials. So fuck that. Still hate ya fallout.

had deus ex mankind divided sitting in my pile of shame for over a year so that’s next.


----------



## Chz (Jan 18, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Assassin's Creed: Origins - lots of pyramid action.


And if you like that, Odyssey will blow your mind. The first AC game I've liked in 10 years.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Chz said:


> And if you like that, Odyssey will blow your mind. The first AC game I've liked in 10 years.


I've already played Odyssey twice - was much better playing as Kassandra. Alexios' voice actor sounded too much like Rico Rodriguez from Just Cause, and I couldn't take him seriously.


----------



## Looby (Jan 18, 2020)

We’re still playing Zelda BOTW. We’ve had the game nearly two months and have played it a lot but we still haven’t completed it because it’s huge. 
Usually I’d have got bored by now, done the boss fights and given up but we’re being really thorough with the shrines and side challenges because it’s such a lovely game. 

I avoided it for so long because I didn’t think I’d like it but we both absolutely love it.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello thread. 

I own a PS4, it apparently has over 150 games on it ... For the first time in about a year I thought I'd take the opportunity to play it (I don't usually get a look-in).

I don't like any of the games. Please suggest a game for me: 

Something Zelda ish, not fighting/driving/war based, lovely graphics, bit of exploring, maybe some minor challenges, no mild peril .... 

Any suggestions?


----------



## yield (Jan 24, 2020)

Shadow of the Colossus?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 24, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Hello thread.
> 
> I own a PS4, it apparently has over 150 games on it ... For the first time in about a year I thought I'd take the opportunity to play it (I don't usually get a look-in).
> 
> ...



the modern tomb raider trilogy might be down your street. There’s various bits of fighting and shooting but those bits aren’t difficult and the exploring/puzzles are not too taxing either. The first of the three simply titled tomb raider can probably be picked up for a fiver from the psn store or worse case around same price from CeX


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2020)

Despite knowing full well the kind of grip it would take on me, I bought Into The Breach and here I am, past midnight, "one more turn"ing myself into sleep deprivation .
A finely honed gem of turn based strategy.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Despite knowing full well the kind of grip it would take on me, I bought Into The Breach and here I am, past midnight, "one more turn"ing myself into sleep deprivation .
> A finely honed gem of turn based strategy.



Such a good game. The way it all fits together, the way it makes you feel so good when you come up with a clever solution. It's so fucking elegant. 

So far they've done this and FTL, can't wait for their next one. I think they are the best game designers currently working.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2020)

tommers said:


> the way it makes you feel so good when you come up with a clever solution


And the way it makes you crush your mouse to dust with your bare fists when it forces you to choose between two terrible options. What do you mean I can't save the power plant _and _have all my pilots survive the battle? WHY MUST YOU TORTURE ME SO


----------



## wiskey (Jan 26, 2020)

cybershot said:


> the modern tomb raider trilogy might be down your street. There’s various bits of fighting and shooting but those bits aren’t difficult and the exploring/puzzles are not too taxing either. The first of the three simply titled tomb raider can probably be picked up for a fiver from the psn store or worse case around same price from CeX


Thank you

FAO dervish


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2020)

Crispy said:


> And the way it makes you crush your mouse to dust with your bare fists when it forces you to choose between two terrible options. What do you mean I can't save the power plant _and _have all my pilots survive the battle? WHY MUST YOU TORTURE ME SO


Oh yeah, I got that on the Switch Christmas sale and it drives me mad yet is undeniably excellently done. It is almost in the "broughlike" category - tiny grid, restricted time, and simple mechanics that can come together in combinations to have enormous potential. And _hard_.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2020)

Outer Worlds - suppose it will fill some time in, but nothing is that compelling - it's just another Fallout really


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hitman 2: £6.99 on cd keys
Lord of the fallen : Bought ages ago but never completed


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 27, 2020)

Still playing The Long Dark, having done the latest episode I thought I'd give Survival mode a go, safe in the knowledge that it wouldn't be my thing.

That was a month ago. When I have the mental fortitude, I'm also playing Death Stranding.

So I basically spend most of my game time walking


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 5, 2020)

I've just got a 2019 Macbook Pro, signed up for the free Apple Arcade trial & realised that I can hook it up to the telly & use an xbox controller... I've never played games on a PC so apologies if this is a stupid question...

Can I play games off Steam like Assassin's Creed: Odyssey or will my laptop not be up to it? 

15"
2.6GHz 6-Core Intel Core i7
16GB 2400 MHz DDR4
Intel UHD Graphics 630 1536 MB

FridgeMagnet, Crispy, tommers?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## tommers (Feb 5, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> I've just got a 2019 Macbook Pro, signed up for the free Apple Arcade trial & realised that I can hook it up to the telly & use an xbox controller... I've never played games on a PC so apologies if this is a stupid question...
> 
> Can I play games off Steam like Assassin's Creed: Odyssey or will my laptop not be up to it?
> 
> ...



I've never used an apple laptop to play games but Steam does have some Mac games on it (I don't think it will be everything but I've never really looked).

My worry with that laptop would be the graphics card - the processor and memory looks fine.

You could try Requirements Test  Again, not sure if it works with Mac but worth a shot.  There will be system requirements listed on each game on Steam, those will tell you what you need.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 5, 2020)

I only really play indie games on my MBP but it's fine for those. In general not many bigger games get Mac releases at all, but it's likely that the Mac games on Steam will run okay I'd say, otherwise why would they be released?

In terms of running Windows games via Bootcamp I'd be wary of that - I doubt it would be worth it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 5, 2020)

Wrong forum.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks FridgeMagnet & tommers - I'm having a dig around now.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm hammering COD:MW at the moment. I'm not proud of myself but after the shit show of BFV, I really needed a multiplayer shooter that was actually fun and this has definitely hit the spot. The campaign is very good too.


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2020)

Crispy said:


> And the way it makes you crush your mouse to dust with your bare fists when it forces you to choose between two terrible options. What do you mean I can't save the power plant _and _have all my pilots survive the battle? WHY MUST YOU TORTURE ME SO



Just completed all the achievements and unlocked the secret squad.  Only took 100 hours or something.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2020)

Just had my first Steel Judoka victory and I feel like I've ascended to a higher plane


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 8, 2020)

After a certain amount of jiggery fuckery, I'm now up and running with a controller on my MBP. Got Sleeping Dogs Definitive off Steam & now haring about Hong Kong, shoving peoples heads into air conditioners & crushing skulls with shop shutters.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 12, 2020)

cybershot said:


> had deus ex mankind divided sitting in my pile of shame for over a year so that’s next.


About 12 hours into this now and starting to enjoy it. I always seem to find the first several hours of a game challenging in the sense of am I  enjoying this or not, and often have to force myself to keep going past the first several hours to see if if it gets more fun. Especially if it’s a franchise I’ve not played before. More often than not it does and looks like I’ll be sticking this out. So probably be playing this for a while.

On the flip ori and the blind forest definitive edition is £3.99 for Xbox and £3.79 for Pc for a few days on the Microsoft store. Supposed to be excellent so probably well worth the price for this 2016 title. It’s added to the list of shame. 😀


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 13, 2020)

Back to playing some Far Cry 5.  Damn Far Cry games can become a time sink if you let them.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 17, 2020)

Just going to hijack the thread for a sec , apologies :

Is anyone on here a pc gamer and also on Twatter? GeForce are doing a comp for a top gtx card but I need to mention someone else for it , if I win we both get one , but I got no twatter mates , pm me your handle ( is that what it’s called ? And I’m meant to be an it guru lol ) and il put you in and have false hope for a bit . Ta


----------



## tommers (Feb 18, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just going to hijack the thread for a sec , apologies :
> 
> Is anyone on here a pc gamer and also on Twatter? GeForce are doing a comp for a top gtx card but I need to mention someone else for it , if I win we both get one , but I got no twatter mates , pm me your handle ( is that what it’s called ? And I’m meant to be an it guru lol ) and il put you in and have false hope for a bit . Ta



I'm @TommersJ go for it


----------



## JimW (Feb 18, 2020)

Back on M&B Warband, Brytenwalda mod has shinier versions since I last played so feels fresh and still love it.


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2020)

JimW said:


> Back on M&B Warband, Brytenwalda mod has shinier versions since I last played so feels fresh and still love it.



Bannerlord is out (in early access) on 31st March. 


Finally!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 20, 2020)

tommers said:


> Bannerlord is out (in early access) on 31st March.
> 
> 
> Finally!



Fucking hype.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 20, 2020)

*CORRUPTION 2029*

Very satisfying why a plans comes together, amazing weapons, maps are a bit repetitive after a few hours.


----------



## Chz (Feb 21, 2020)

I Love You, Colonel Sanders! A Finger Lickin’ Good Dating Simulator is free on steam. Where you a student at an elite culinary academy try to date your classmate, THE Colonel Sanders.

From the steam page:

Features:

9 lovable characters
Multiple hours of play-through
Dateable Colonel Sanders
A secret ending! Shh!
Secret recipes! Double Shh!
Cooking battles
Battle battles
Earn a degree from a fictional culinary school
11 Herbs and Spices
Cute miniature food
Officially created by KFC. No, really


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2020)

tommers said:


> I'm @TommersJ go for it




Thanks ,
I have both you and ohmyliver  entered into each of my entries( I've got 2 accounts ) if I have done it right


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 28, 2020)

Fucking Desert Golfing.



There was a rock at hole 537. You can even hit it with the ball to move it around and take it with you between holes.



However this ruins your average because moving a rock with a golf ball takes a lot of shots, and after a couple of holes I left it behind accidentally. Nothing since then apart from sand. There was a cactus in the background around hole 200.


----------



## dervish (Feb 28, 2020)

I thought I'd give uncharted a go, it's basically tomb raider with guns but very enjoyable and easy to play through, twice now I've thought I'd give it an hour only to drag myself to bed three or more hours later.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 2, 2020)

Got frustrated with games released in the past 20 years, so downloaded Final fantasy 8, and it's as good as I remember it!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just going to hijack the thread for a sec , apologies :
> 
> Is anyone on here a pc gamer and also on Twatter? GeForce are doing a comp for a top gtx card but I need to mention someone else for it , if I win we both get one , but I got no twatter mates , pm me your handle ( is that what it’s called ? And I’m meant to be an it guru lol ) and il put you in and have false hope for a bit . Ta


we didnt win


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2020)

Metro Exodus - enjoying it quite a lot, but there's a lot of boring dialogue.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2020)

Anyone know about cross-platform online games? My nephew is keen to play something with me, but I hate playing Fortnite or Dauntless. He has an X-Box One, I have a PS4.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone know about cross-platform online games? My nephew is keen to play something with me, but I hate playing Fortnite or Dauntless. He has an X-Box One, I have a PS4.












						All Cross-Platform Games (PS5, Xbox Series X, PS4, Xbox One, Switch, and PC) | Digital Trends
					

A lot of games support cross-platform play now, but it's hard finding all of them in one spot. We did the digging to make a list of all cross-platform games.




					www.digitaltrends.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Metro Exodus - enjoying it quite a lot, but there's a lot of boring dialogue.


agreed, i got bored with all the chat and gave up, but will probably go back in sometime


----------



## Dandred (Mar 13, 2020)

Black Mesa, remake of Half Life on a newer engine with pretty decent graphics. 

I can't believe how good this is. Brings back so many memories, they don't make games like they used to.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 13, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Black Mesa, remake of Half Life on a newer engine with pretty decent graphics.
> 
> I can't believe how good this is. Brings back so many memories, they don't make games like they used to.


Think i may have to fire this back up again


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> agreed, i got bored with all the chat and gave up, but will probably go back in sometimg


i'm like that with most stories tbh - I'm like 'just shut up and tell me who i need to kill next'


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 17, 2020)

Put my Conah's Quay game on FM14 on hold for now. After five seasons of finishing in the top 6 and two of them finishing 2nd to TNS I started to get a bit bored. I lost an amazing 17 year old striker for nothing last year and I think that might have been my chance to win it gone. Unfortunately other than one year of getting past the first round of Europa Qualifying I didn't get far which means my finances haven't pushed on. I might come back to it with fresh eyes though and definitely the best small career I've had even though I didn't win much. 

Bought South Park Stick Of Truth last week and have played a few hours. It's actually a decent RPG and love the way it takes the piss out of the genre. Has made me think about going back to the Witcher though. 

Also got F1 2019 which has been enjoyable after a steep learning curve. Going to lose a few hours to that. 

I've got Anno 1440 and Civ 6 Gathering Storm waiting in the wings.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 17, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Also got F1 2019 which has been enjoyable after a steep learning curve. Going to lose a few hours to that.



I generally end up losing 80ish hours a year to this. The key for me when I got reintroduced to it a couple years back after not bothering since 2011 was to getting the difficulty set just right. I generally manage to hold off starting the game until the real season finishes mainly because the game is cheaper by then but because I like to make it as realistic as possible. For example I generally always pick McLaren and try and keep within realistic results in the first season of what they actually achieved. Last year they actually did quite well and got a podium for the first time in years which probably messed my method a bit but basically in the first season of career mode if I finish higher than 3rd I ramp up the AI difficulty to try and ensure I don’t finish higher than 3rd again. Same in that I shouldn’t finish lower than whatever their lowest finish position was not involving a DNF. If I do, make it a little easier.

I also have a wheel and pedals though and use cockpit view. The halo makes things a little bit more difficult to start with but I personally think it’s the more enjoyable view to play the game if you have a wheel.

there’s tons of online material to help newbs get it set up just right. Manual starts are a mustif you don’t want to get took over by about 7 cars before the first corner. Also perhaps one of the best bits of advice for finding your initial difficulty level is to do practise races at Spain where you and all the AI is in the most recent classic car available which I think is the 2015 red bull. Once you get yourself finishing say 5-10 in that race you know you’ve found your starting difficulty where your competive but not easily winning races.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 17, 2020)

cybershot said:


> I generally end up losing 80ish hours a year to this. The key for me when I got reintroduced to it a couple years back after not bothering since 2011 was to getting the difficulty set just right. I generally manage to hold off starting the game until the real season finishes mainly because the game is cheaper by then but because I like to make it as realistic as possible. For example I generally always pick McLaren and try and keep within realistic results in the first season of what they actually achieved. Last year they actually did quite well and got a podium for the first time in years which probably messed my method a bit but basically in the first season of career mode if I finish higher than 3rd I ramp up the AI difficulty to try and ensure I don’t finish higher than 3rd again. Same in that I shouldn’t finish lower than whatever their lowest finish position was not involving a DNF. If I do, make it a little easier.
> 
> I also have a wheel and pedals though and use cockpit view. The halo makes things a little bit more difficult to start with but I personally think it’s the more enjoyable view to play the game if you have a wheel.
> 
> there’s tons of online material to help newbs get it set up just right. Manual starts are a mustif you don’t want to get took over by about 7 cars before the first corner. Also perhaps one of the best bits of advice for finding your initial difficulty level is to do practise races at Spain where you and all the AI is in the most recent classic car available which I think is the 2015 red bull. Once you get yourself finishing say 5-10 in that race you know you’ve found your starting difficulty where your competive but not easily winning races.



Cheers. I asked Reddit for some tips too as after switching from F2 to F1 I was just spinning on the straights. Not pushing so hard on the acceleration has helped. 

I've started a very basic career with Williams on Easy with assists and using an Xbox controller on PC. I finished 15th in Australia and then 5th in Bahrain so I will probably play at a higher level soon, but I wanted to get some grip on it first. The level of concentration needed is pretty immense and after a while you start to learn the tracks. There was a slippy bumper half way around Bahrain on a long curve catching me out a couple of times. 

Can you change difficulty at the end of a season? Might just use this one as a test run anyway and start afresh. 

I'm well out of the loop with F1 thanks to Sky taking over so it doesn't bother me so much that it's old. No idea about any of the car stuff.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 17, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Can you change difficulty at the end of a season? Might just use this one as a test run anyway and start afresh.



You can change it between each session, you have to bash the menu button on the load screens after a session. Or at least that's how you do it on Xbox. Ridiculous and no prompts to advise you of it, had to google that myself.


----------



## Mordi (Mar 18, 2020)

Continuing where I left off in the Witcher 3, which is a lot easier to pick back up after a break than most of the RPGs I have in the 'to be finished' pile.

I am rather annoyed that my job is apparently considered essential and so my plan to hole up with Disco Elysium will have to wait for another opportunity.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Despite knowing full well the kind of grip it would take on me, I bought Into The Breach and here I am, past midnight, "one more turn"ing myself into sleep deprivation .
> A finely honed gem of turn based strategy.


And now I've gone and done it to myself again with Slay the Spire


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 21, 2020)

Currently working my way through the F1 season with Williams. Also got stick of truth on the go.

PES 2020 was on sale so bought that for the first time in about 7 years? Also Tomb Raider is free on Steam to keep right now so grabbed that. Playing a fair amount at the moment.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2020)

God of war, very enjoyable.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 22, 2020)

Started the division. It’s fucking hard.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 22, 2020)

I just picked up Kerbal Space Program, Bioshock Infinite, Skyrim Legendary Edition and Lego Worlds for under £20 (CDKeys). Have begun the latter, looks fun. Lots to keep me busy in those games, eh.


----------



## Supine (Mar 22, 2020)

Ordered Assassins Creed Origins for some comfort game playing. Two weeks to get a delivery slot from Amazon - just in time for my easter holiday at home


----------



## Mordi (Mar 28, 2020)

Crispy said:


> And now I've gone and done it to myself again with Slay the Spire



"I'll just dip my toe in with the new character, I'm sure once I've reached the end with them I'll stop."
I have suffered severely diminishing returns. My first few runs I picked up all the keys and made it to the end of act 3. Now for whatever reason I'm getting smashed by mobs on the first few rungs. 

And I've had to have a little look at the all the new mods and updates since last I played. It's going to swallow me whole once again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2020)

Assassin's Creed, sound off, techno/electro in the headphones, Jack Herer


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 28, 2020)

Back on PUBG pm me for username.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 28, 2020)

Gave up on the division. Way too hard.

lockdown helping get through the list of shame though. Ori and the blind forest done and got through half of the campaign of gears of war 4 today. Hopefully finish it tomorrow.


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2020)

Downloaded World War Z, which is the free game on Epic this week.  Essentially it is Left 4 Dead on steroids.  Good brainless fun.

Played a bit with my mate tonight, if anybody fancies breaking up the lockdown boredom just let me know.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 30, 2020)

tommers said:


> Downloaded World War Z, which is the free game on Epic this week.  Essentially it is Left 4 Dead on steroids.  Good brainless fun.
> 
> Played a bit with my mate tonight, if anybody fancies breaking up the lockdown boredom just let me know.


How big is it? I mean how many gb


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2020)

S☼I said:


> How big is it? I mean how many gb



30 odd


----------



## Mordi (Mar 30, 2020)

Dead Cells is a bit good, and is literally made by anarcho-syndicalists. If you like that sort of metroidvania type thing you've probably already tried it by now, but I don't and am still enjoying it.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2020)

Black Mesa - I'd completely forgotten how good Half Life was , tremendous fan based remake.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 6, 2020)

Skyrim. Finally understand the hype.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 7, 2020)

COD : Warzone, thought I wouldn't like it but it's incredible.

Makes up for a very underwhelming Battlefield 5 which I've deleted.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 7, 2020)

Halfway through.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 8, 2020)

I enjoyed this metaphysic romp through Everything:


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 10, 2020)

Picked up Horizon Zero Dawn for only a tenner on PS4 - looking forward to spending some quality time with it over the easter weekend.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 10, 2020)

Started dishonored 2 today which I bought about 4 years ago. Ok so far.


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2020)

uplay plus is only 6.00 for first month at moment


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 11, 2020)

Finished all the Tomb Raiders. Just finished Mad Max & playing so I can get the Ultimate Big Chief V8 Engine   cool

Is Arkham Asylum any good?


----------



## cybershot (Apr 11, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Is Arkham Asylum any good?



Yes.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 11, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Is Arkham Asylum any good?


Yes.


----------



## treelover (Apr 11, 2020)

Close to the Sun, very new game, free on Epic, uses unreal 4 and looks incredible with a good card, very atmospheric as well, set on a art deco massive liner, bit bioshock.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 18, 2020)

Gave up on Dishonored 2 on Mission 4. Completely stuck, can see what I need to do, but I've clearly been spending my ruins incorrectly and there's no way I can conjure up 4 to get the ability I need, which is a kick in the teeth because last upgrade i was umming and arring between the ability I now need, and another one, and choose the other one. After 11 or so hours playing the game, i really can't be bothered to start over. Maybe I'll go back to it when I start my eventual list of games to buy/finish before upgrading to the next gen, whenever I decide to make that choice.

So, instead started Resident Evil 7. Just having a quick break. Neighbour has decided as the light fades to start fixing a fence, so all I can hear now is the creepy sounds of a fence being bashed, seemingly with a consistent gap between each thud. I'm supposed to having a calming cup of tea, not shitting myself waiting for someone to come flying over the fence with a chainsaw!


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2020)

I can't remember Dishonored 2 well enough offhand to say for sure, but I'd be very surprised if they got game design wrong such that you're properly stuck. Which bit is it and why do you think you can't proceed?


----------



## cybershot (Apr 18, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I can't remember Dishonored 2 well enough offhand to say for sure, but I'd be very surprised if they got game design wrong such that you're properly stuck. Which bit is it and why do you think you can't proceed?



Well, I'm trying to not get detected, and I can't fit through the grate without turning myself into a rat, so yeah, while I could go out and make a shit ton of noise, and be detected. I don't want too. So I've spat my dummy out. Basically I'm trying to play through without killing anyone and all that lark. I like a challenge.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2020)

I would have to look up the detail of the bit you're on about, but IIRC did my playthrough as non-lethal and probably stealthy too, and I don't remember prioritising the rat option, which I never got much use out of, so I suspect there might be ways and means of getting what you want.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 18, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I would have to look up the detail of the bit you're on about, but IIRC did my playthrough as non-lethal and probably stealthy too, and I don't remember prioritising the rat option, which I never got much use out of, so I suspect there might be ways and means of getting what you want.



It might be one of those, spend 2 hours going round in circles moments, and then go back to it tomorrow and figure it out in 5 minutes moments. I can't see RE 7 taking me too long to get through as it seems pretty linear, so maybe I'll go back to it.


----------



## bmd (Apr 18, 2020)

Doom. The 2016 one. I would say that I prefer it to the new one but I haven’t actually played it yet so that would be a lie.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2020)

cybershot said:


> It might be one of those, spend 2 hours going round in circles moments, and then go back to it tomorrow and figure it out in 5 minutes moments. I can't see RE 7 taking me too long to get through as it seems pretty linear, so maybe I'll go back to it.


If it's where I think it is, on the third floor, you can get in from the outside instead.


----------



## Chz (Apr 19, 2020)

bmd said:


> Doom. The 2016 one. I would say that I prefer it to the new one but I haven’t actually played it yet so that would be a lie.


Eternal is a bit... Mmm, well, *hard*. Doom 2016 was just about perfect for my skill level, Eternal has thrown a few more toys into the mix and it's harder to juggle all of them. It's probably a lot easier the second time 'round, but you're _desperately_ short of ammunition in the early going. Even on "Hurt Me Plenty". I'm only on the third mission, tried a battle 5x, rage quit, haven't been back. I may very well go back and play Doom 2016 again instead.

There's always another way in Dishonored. But the full stealth, kill no-one way is the _hardest_ way to play the game. 

I've gone back and I'm going to play all the Arkham games again. Someone's made a launcher for Asylum that makes all the driver level modification you need to actually make it look pretty good 10 years on. The textures are a bit low-rez (there's a mod for that, too), but you can crank up AA to 8x and run at 100fps pretty easily and it looks... well, decent at least.


----------



## bmd (Apr 19, 2020)

Chz said:


> Eternal is a bit... Mmm, well, *hard*. Doom 2016 was just about perfect for my skill level, Eternal has thrown a few more toys into the mix and it's harder to juggle all of them. It's probably a lot easier the second time 'round, but you're _desperately_ short of ammunition in the early going. Even on "Hurt Me Plenty". I'm only on the third mission, tried a battle 5x, rage quit, haven't been back. I may very well go back and play Doom 2016 again instead.
> 
> There's always another way in Dishonored. But the full stealth, kill no-one way is the _hardest_ way to play the game.
> 
> I've gone back and I'm going to play all the Arkham games again. Someone's made a launcher for Asylum that makes all the driver level modification you need to actually make it look pretty good 10 years on. The textures are a bit low-rez (there's a mod for that, too), but you can crank up AA to 8x and run at 100fps pretty easily and it looks... well, decent at least.



I heard that, about the difficulty level, from the really excellent, UK-based (hurrah!) WhatCulture Gaming Podcast. I’m not even sponsored by them. Apparently the devs were trying to get the player to use every weapon rather than in 2016, where you could just use the shotgun through most of it. They also said that the first 3 levels are absolutely rock hard. So there’s that.


----------



## Supine (Apr 19, 2020)

Assassins creed origins - loving my daily exercise regime of wandering around Egypt. Possible the best graphics in a PS4 game that I’ve seen.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 22, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> View attachment 205380
> 
> Halfway through.


----------



## bmd (Apr 22, 2020)

Steep on the PS4. Face-plants into scenery after winging my way through a sunny canyon is really doing it for me right now. If anyone else fancies joining up then my PSN is babyclam.

Ifyou're wondering why that name it's like DEATHKILLER91 but more friendly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 22, 2020)

Lichtspeer - a German zombie thing killing game on Android.  Quite well designed with decent music.  You throw light spears to kill them, ideally with a headshot to avoid being eviserated or your head bitten off by a flying wolf thing.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 27, 2020)

Replaying Assassin's Creed 3, Brotherhood, and Revelations (the 'good' Assassin's Creed games), and really enjoying it. 

It's my birthday next Tuesday, and I've a sneaking suspicion that Mrs o87 has bought my Fallout 76.....


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 28, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Yes.





blairsh said:


> Yes.


Ta - just finished Arkham City GOTY. V. good; moving around the city/fighting etc is really smooth. Playing as Catwoman is great - really fast. 

Just got Alien Isolation Collection for 8 quid off Steam. The base game is 1.50. (only for the next hour though if anyone's interested).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2020)

Fallout 4. Again. Third time through. 

Two weeks ago I had a sudden really strong urge to play it again. So I am. I think I wanted something familiar and comforting iyswim. As much as post apocalyptic Boston can be comforting

Probably side with the Brotherhood this time. Plus I'm not listening to Diamond City Radio, just the game music, which is giving it a different feel.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 28, 2020)

I love Fallout 4.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 2, 2020)

Witcher 3 plus dlc.  NG+, DeathMarch level, Euphoria build.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 3, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I recently played through Lucas Pope's 'Return of the Obra Dinn', described as 'an insurance adventure'.


Just bought this, as it's 30% off on Steam (which is the biggest discount I've ever seen for it).


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2020)

cybershot said:


> I can't see RE 7 taking me too long to get through as it seems pretty linear, so maybe I'll go back to it.



That took longer than I expected. I had to take a break from playing it as I actually started having nightmares about being chased around an Old decrepit house by a bloke with a shovel. Once the story kind of got past that bit I was able to get fully into it again.Felt like a proper back to roots RE game. Best since 4.

I picked up dark souls 2 with all the dlc for a fiver during the week. Always fancied a DS game but couldn’t work out if I’d enjoy them or not so figured at that price nothing to lose and bank holiday lockdown weekend seemed a good time to put some time into it. Now to see what I end up doing. Playing that or getting shit faced in the garden.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 10, 2020)

God of War PS4 ( completely forgotten what its about in the 2 years since I last played it .

Division 2 with my mates

Far 5 cry co-op with my cousin.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 10, 2020)

cybershot said:


> That took longer than I expected. I had to take a break from playing it as I actually started having nightmares about being chased around an Old decrepit house by a bloke with a shovel. Once the story kind of got past that bit I was able to get fully into it again.Felt like a proper back to roots RE game. Best since 4.
> 
> I picked up dark souls 2 with all the dlc for a fiver during the week. Always fancied a DS game but couldn’t work out if I’d enjoy them or not so figured at that price nothing to lose and bank holiday lockdown weekend seemed a good time to put some time into it. Now to see what I end up doing. Playing that or getting shit faced in the garden.


DS 1 is the best one


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2020)

Gears: Tactics. Mechwarrior 5 & Streets of Rage 4. All on Xbox game pass on PC.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 10, 2020)

tommers said:


> Gears: Tactics. Mechwarrior 5 & Streets of Rage 4. All on Xbox game pass on PC.


I really like xbox game pass on pc , origin access and uplay plus arent bad too.

I kinda like that for the price of 1 full game a month you can have access to so much


----------



## cybershot (May 10, 2020)

cybershot said:


> I picked up dark souls 2 with all the dlc for a fiver during the week. Always fancied a DS game but couldn’t work out if I’d enjoy them or not so figured at that price nothing to lose and bank holiday lockdown weekend seemed a good time to put some time into it. Now to see what I end up doing. Playing that or getting shit faced in the garden.



10 hours in, levelled up to 26 as a knight and getting my ass handed to me by these big stone knight things which when combined with so many of them one after the other is harder than the first boss battle. I’m pretty much out of things to up my life so that’s me done for. I know that’s the point of the game and I can happily start again and be much better equipped for what’s coming.

above is not a complaint. I loved getting to where I got too. However when I have a pile of shame it doesn’t entice me back right now.

i will probably returnto it along with with dishonoured 2 at a later date.

For now. Onto little nightmares for some platforming for a change of pace from stealth kills, zombie killing and monster slashing.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> I really like xbox game pass on pc , origin access and uplay plus arent bad too.
> 
> I kinda like that for the price of 1 full game a month you can have access to so much



I haven't really looked at origin and uplay, are they the same thing? XBox GP is a quid for the first month or two and then £4. It's phenomenal value. My son uses it to play sea of thieves as well, and he was playing F1 or something yesterday with his mate. 

Its getting to the point when I'm wary of buying anything in case it appears on there in a month's time. 

Add in humble choice and I'm rapidly drowning.


----------



## cybershot (May 10, 2020)

tommers said:


> I haven't really looked at origin and uplay, are they the same thing? XBox GP is a quid for the first month or two and then £4. It's phenomenal value. My son uses it to play sea of thieves as well, and he was playing F1 or something yesterday with his mate.
> 
> Its getting to the point when I'm wary of buying anything in case it appears on there in a month's time.
> 
> Add in humble choice and I'm rapidly drowning.



I don’t have game pass because I’m stupidly old school and think about all my old consoles collecting dust in the loft and think ‘we’ll if the servers don’t exist in 25 years how you supposed to play the games’ although I do have a number of titles purchased via the store when a bargain is just too good to ignore.
So I still buy a lot of physical media purely for the nostalgia effect. Although just typing this makes me realise if I can buy old games for next to nothing from CeX and eBay now then I will probably be able to do the same with Xbox One titles in years come even if the servers do vanish.

anyway. Long story short. How you getting game pass for £4 a month. I often see deals for it on hotukdeals I think RRP it’s supposed to be a tenner a month isn’t it? Don’t think I’ve even seen it for £4 on hukd?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 10, 2020)

yeah they are pretty much the same, tbh i tend to swap between the 3 depending on whats out.

EA had Jedi fallen order on there from the release , So I pretty much played it for 14.99
Uplay had Ghost recon breakpoint on release day
I think Gears 5 was on xbox game pass on day 1 too
also if you add ps now for 8.99 a month you can play some pretty good ps4 games as well as loads of old stuff on your pc
No real need to buy new games now


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 10, 2020)

cybershot said:


> anyway. Long story short. How you getting game pass for £4 a month. I often see deals for it on hotukdeals I think RRP it’s supposed to be a tenner a month isn’t it? Don’t think I’ve even seen it for £4 on hukd?













						Xbox Game Pass for PC | Xbox
					

Get access to Xbox Game Pass PC games on Windows 10.




					www.xbox.com


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2020)

cybershot said:


> I don’t have game pass because I’m stupidly old school and think about all my old consoles collecting dust in the loft and think ‘we’ll if the servers don’t exist in 25 years how you supposed to play the games’ although I do have a number of titles purchased via the store when a bargain is just too good to ignore.
> So I still buy a lot of physical media purely for the nostalgia effect. Although just typing this makes me realise if I can buy old games for next to nothing from CeX and eBay now then I will probably be able to do the same with Xbox One titles in years come even if the servers do vanish.
> 
> anyway. Long story short. How you getting game pass for £4 a month. I often see deals for it on hotukdeals I think RRP it’s supposed to be a tenner a month isn’t it? Don’t think I’ve even seen it for £4 on hukd?



There's a PC version that is still in beta, so it's really cheap. XGP viewport

I think that link is OK


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 10, 2020)

tommers said:


> There's a PC version that is still in beta, so it's really cheap. XGP viewport
> 
> I think that link is OK


same as the link i posted


----------



## cybershot (May 10, 2020)

I’m thinking game pass ultimate for the console. Apologies.


----------



## Dandred (May 11, 2020)

Gears Tactics. So good.


----------



## bmd (May 11, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Gears Tactics. So good.



It got great reviews too, didn't it. I haven't seen one, the game or a clip of it, only the name. Is it like Gears in any way or is it a strategy game that uses the world etc?



ruffneck23 said:


> God of War PS4 ( completely forgotten what its about in the 2 years since I last played it .
> 
> Division 2 with my mates
> 
> Far 5 cry co-op with my cousin.



Division 2 is great, isn't it? I haven't played Warlords of New York yet and it sounds as though they're doing the usual with it so far i.e. making a right hash of it but I loved both games, 1 & 2. Are you on PC?


----------



## tommers (May 11, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Gears Tactics. So good.



It is really good.  I'm struggling a bit with the loot and with the similarity of a lot of the missions, but the actual tactics bit itself is really great.


----------



## Dandred (May 14, 2020)

bmd said:


> It got great reviews too, didn't it. I haven't seen one, the game or a clip of it, only the name. Is it like Gears in any way or is it a strategy game that uses the world etc?


Pretty much, have a look at a few Youtube game play videos.


----------



## bmd (May 14, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Pretty much, have a look at a few Youtube game play videos.



I will bloody not!  We're here to talk to each other, my friend. So let's chat some shit.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 15, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> View attachment 208143


----------



## Dandred (May 15, 2020)

bmd said:


> I will bloody not!  We're here to talk to each other, my friend. So let's chat some shit.


Well, I haven't played any of the gears games so I'm not sure I can make a comparison. 

However, it is more fun that x-com. Less to worry about, just pure tactics and making things dead.


----------



## Dandred (May 15, 2020)




----------



## BristolEcho (May 16, 2020)

Currently playing a couple of games. 

Civ 6 - Got the Gathering Storm expansion and have a peaceful game going with the Cree at the moment. Going to go for a diplomatic or culture win at this rate I think. 

PES2020 - Far from perfect on PC but have a ML save on the go. Originally with Palace but got relegated on ten points... Took over Norwich who also got relegated and currently top with 4 wins in 5 so not to bad. 

Switch: 

Zelda : Got into it now as I found it a bit difficult at the start and the controls were annoying me. Just got to the end of the initial bit. I've never played them properly as I was quite young when OOT was out and I used to just ride the horse round I think. 

Snappyclips : Funny little multiplayer game me and my partner played when hammered the other week. Was good fun.


----------



## cybershot (May 16, 2020)

picked up the outlast trinity compilation for £6 from game collection.

fuck me. This may be scarier than dead space for jump scares and more intense than alien isolation. I am literally shitting myself every 5 minutes.


----------



## Chz (May 18, 2020)

Just finishing off the Arkham trilogy.

Asylum is the most coherent of the lot, due to the smaller, confined nature of it. It feels much more Batman than the others, even if the gameplay isn't as refined.
City is all over the place. I think most of its popularity was due to "More Asylum!" and some refined controls in combat. But the story was a mess, the side missions not compelling, and it really ended far too quickly.
Knight has a horrible reputation because it was shoved out the door half-baked. Going back to it years later with all the patches and DLC; it's far better than City, even if it loses the great atmosphere of Asylum. I actually felt like cleaning up the city after I was done the great main storyline. Naturally I can't possibly make the time to do all the Riddler nonsense. They even joke about it at the end of Catwoman's story - "He can stay down there".


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2020)

bit of a mixed bag this week

Back in to GR Wildlands to try co-op
Mafia 3 as it has a ps pro upgrade
Fifa 20
Spiderman ( again but for the dlc )

All this gaming is making want a new telly, although i only got in March , but want bigger , better gfx. My shadow pc should be getting an upgrade to an RTX Titan in the summer ( not holding too much hold out though )m and ps5 incoming is making me justfy it, also not going to the pub helps saving.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2020)

Just played through Tales From Off-Peak City Vol. 1. You won't find a weirder game this...ever. If you've seen The Norwood Suite or Off-Peak, you'll know what I mean. If not, just know that it's profoundly unsettling and involves making pizza with flamingo meat, feeding living houses, locating eyeballs for space lions, and uncovering some very dodgy flavour experiments on screaming robots who are not pleased.

It's very short but it's six quid and you won't easily forget it


----------



## Bond (May 21, 2020)

PubG Mobile. Become something of an expert player on the last few years but don't play it too often compared to when I wasn't working.


----------



## D'wards (May 21, 2020)

Hitman ps4 - enjoying it but its flipping challenging. Quite near the start so I hope I get my eye in


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 22, 2020)

Installed FFXIV on the PS4 since it's a free trial and I've never played a single FF game in my life. It feels like a game that's not really supposed to be on console - the controls are really weirdly set up, and there are about a billion menus to navigate through. Graphics are nice, though.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2020)

Stealth Bastard: Tactical Espionage Arsehole. An unforgivingly hard 2d stealth puzzle platformer, fiendish.
Been on a massive mod of new vegas, looks beautiful but I've fucked it somehow because rex is just a red triangle now and the DLC is an unplayable nightmare of conflicting textures. I'll have to try again.


----------



## Chz (May 25, 2020)

Thought I would do for Prince of Persia what I did for the Arkham games...

Sands of Time holds up well. Sure, it's low-poly, but there's a design to it that makes it work and it has a certain charm. The combat is less annoying than I remember it, but still annoying in spots. Still, I enjoyed replaying it and I actually finished it this time. First time around in 2003, I gave up on the infamous elevator battle.

Warrior Within has all the bad things about SoT and utterly none of the charm. It's also incredibly unforgiving, even on Easy. I got about a third of the way through and decided to skip it. 

I'm going to try the 2008 reboot next and see how that fares. I figured Two Thrones would probably suffer from the same problems as WW.


----------



## Chz (May 25, 2020)

PoP 2008 actually pretty good. It has its own unique style (which always helps with old games not looking too bad), it's _extremely _forgiving and yet hard at the same time. It still lacks the charm of Sands of Time, but does hold up well on its own.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 25, 2020)

Still mixing it up between Civ6, PES and Zelda. Got an interesting if slow game with the Cree on Civ 6. Not one single war against me during my whole time and managed to get allies with most that I would want them with. Hoping for a culture/diplomatic win.

Oh yeah Torquay boss on FM touch on the Switch too. Finished South Park stick of truth, bit repetitive towards the end, but decent enough game for a few quid.


----------



## cybershot (May 25, 2020)

Have started playing prey and put some serious hours into it over the weekend. It’s sunny all week right?


----------



## dervish (May 26, 2020)

Star Citizen is free to play at the moment, and it appears to install perfectly using lutris.


----------



## golightly (May 29, 2020)

I've just started Observation where you play the AI of a space station, which looks like the ISS as if designed by a hyperactive child. You have to solve lots of puzzles to repair the station, recover your memory and to move the story forward. Reminds me a bit of the Talos Principle, which I really enjoyed but never quite finished.


----------



## cybershot (May 29, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Have started playing prey and put some serious hours into it over the weekend. It’s sunny all week right?



Think I started playing this on Saturday, put in a total of 36 hours in less then a week to finish it. Loved it. Perfect sort of game to beat lockdown boredom where you need to go and look in every nook and cranny to stand any chance of surivial and the enemies aren't ten to the dozen and when one does show up it can scare the crap out of you. 

Has put me back in the mood to re-start Dishonored 2 next week, although sadly also back in the spare room doing actual work next week. Might throw Tekken 7 that's been sitting on the pile of shame since Christmas on as some weekend gaming fodder first.


----------



## Sunray (May 29, 2020)

Coming to the end of Jedi Fallen Order, it's decent, shame its EA.  Don't really want to give EA any money.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 31, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Still mixing it up between Civ6, PES and Zelda. Got an interesting if slow game with the Cree on Civ 6. Not one single war against me during my whole time and managed to get allies with most that I would want them with. Hoping for a culture/diplomatic win.
> 
> Oh yeah Torquay boss on FM touch on the Switch too. Finished South Park stick of truth, bit repetitive towards the end, but decent enough game for a few quid.



Won diplomatic victory with the Cree my first on the Emperor level. Not sure if that's an achievement though as I use a historical speed mod and diplomatic victories were already easy at normal speeds. Playing with China now so we'll see if the game makes it past the industrial era this time otherwise I will have to disable diplomatic victories. Think Civ is going to get a lot of my time at the moment again.


----------



## Sunray (May 31, 2020)

Chz said:


> Just finishing off the Arkham trilogy.
> 
> Asylum is the most coherent of the lot, due to the smaller, confined nature of it. It feels much more Batman than the others, even if the gameplay isn't as refined.
> City is all over the place. I think most of its popularity was due to "More Asylum!" and some refined controls in combat. But the story was a mess, the side missions not compelling, and it really ended far too quickly.
> Knight has a horrible reputation because it was shoved out the door half-baked. Going back to it years later with all the patches and DLC; *it's far better than City*, even if it loses the great atmosphere of Asylum. I actually felt like cleaning up the city after I was done the great main storyline. Naturally I can't possibly make the time to do all the Riddler nonsense. They even joke about it at the end of Catwoman's story - "He can stay down there".



That's a bold claim, it's been sitting there for ages.  Now I've finished Jedi Fallen order and freed up 65Gb of space, I'll see if your right...  

gah these games are so massive, I'll not get to play it till tomorrow!


----------



## Chz (Jun 1, 2020)

It's more that City, upon a replay, was actually quite disappointing. And I utterly hated faffing about inside that foundry and the subway. Both of them a nuisance to move about in. It feels rushed. Knight was obviously rushed too, but it had the groundwork in place and just needed debugging. City is just a bit sparse.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 2, 2020)

Knight got a lot of depth, getting to grips with the controls is going to take a while.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 2, 2020)

days gone , trying to play only one game this week


----------



## dervish (Jun 4, 2020)

I meant to buy another year of PSPlus, but misread it and got PSNow instead. Really glad I did, the streaming works almost perfectly, totally playable if you can ignore the slight graphical glitches due to streaming, you can download some of the games as well, and the selection is not bad. £30 for a year is very good value. I was wanting to play Just Cause 4 as I really enjoyed JC3 but couldn't justify £50 for one game, this is much, much better value, and JC4 is not nearly as bad as people made out when it came out.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 4, 2020)

dervish said:


> and JC4 is not nearly as bad as people made out when it came out.



It's not a bad game, just gets incredibly repetitive whilst also being quite easy. I enjoyed it a lot for the first few hours then stopped playing it when I realised each area was basically the same thing. Sad really as it looks great and the mechanics are excellent.


----------



## Chz (Jun 4, 2020)

They spent years of effort trying to make Just Cause 2 incrementally better, whilst fucking up the beautiful simplicity that made JC2 so much better than its sequels.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 7, 2020)

Been playing Apex Legends quite a bit now I have a PC able to run it at a decent quality. Doesn't make me any less shit at the game, unfortunately.


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 8, 2020)

I've just purchased some really nice old soviet speakers from a second hand shop near my work. I'm playing Gong now and may venture to some Pink Floyd later.  They sound great.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 8, 2020)

Going through the free games from epic launcher giveaway backlog lately.

Just gone through GTAV, was ok but everyone in it's a git. Not touching online with a bargepole. It's freeroaming but it doesn't really feel like there's much to do for yourself, would be nice to be able to arrange your own heists or interact with people beyond mindless slaughter.

Started Kingdom Come Deliverance tonight, this really takes itself very seriously and needs to chill out. And why the hell do games insist on doing crappy lockpicking minigames and hunger mechanics?


----------



## dervish (Jun 9, 2020)

So I quite liked the original Tomb Raider so I thought I'd give Shadow of the Tobm Raider a go. Wow, games have certainly moved on a bit! The graphics are incredible even on a PS4, would love to play this with RTX on a beefy graphics card. I think I have put in about 4-5 hours so far and might be about 3% through the game, think this might keep me busy for a while.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 9, 2020)

dervish said:


> So I quite liked the original Tomb Raider so I thought I'd give Shadow of the Tobm Raider a go. Wow, games have certainly moved on a bit! The graphics are incredible even on a PS4, would love to play this with RTX on a beefy graphics card. I think I have put in about 4-5 hours so far and might be about 3% through the game, think this might keep me busy for a while.



If that’s the first of the ‘modern trilogy’ you’ve played it might be worth picking up tomb raider (2015) and rise of the tomb raider as well. Both can usually be picked up for a fiver or there abouts now. It’s not critical to play them in order. There’s a few continuity points but that wont ruin the game.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 9, 2020)

I got one of them for free!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2020)

Playing a bit of Battlefront 2, and still enjoying Animal Crossing!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 11, 2020)

Apparently I got three free months of Xbox Game Pass with my new graphics card - so I'm now downloading Forza 4, AoE2 HD, Gris, A Plague Tale, Superhot, and Dead Cells.  Should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 11, 2020)

COD:Warzone - A breath of fresh air after the dissapointing BF5.

I would love to play it tonight but guess what? Another 32GB update.

At this rate I'll need to upgrade my PS4 hard drive if they keep releasing updates this size.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 12, 2020)

I've been playing Deliver Us the Moon, Modern Warfare 2 Remastered. I like a bit of contrast.

Deliver Us the Moon is bloody ace, great story, really emotional, looks great, nice little puzzles, nowt too taxing though so if you want tough puzzles this ain't it. Come for the story.

MW2 is bloody brilliant, if stupid, over the top, action movie type FPS is your thing. Prior to last year I had only ever played one COD - World at War cos I like a WW2 shooter - and it was pretty good. Then earlier this year I realised I could pick up MW1 Remastered for a couple of quid (I'm only interested in campaign) and remember all my mates at the time really enjoyed it, so fuck it, why not? Again, really good, a couple of outstanding missions, lots of fun.

MW2 is like they amped everything up from 1 ... and it worked. Bloody loved it. Honestly one of my favourite FPS ever, I started it over almost as soon as I finished. Was really surprised!


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 12, 2020)

Is that the one where you're in the Ukraine in the wheat field sneaking past the oncoming German Army?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 13, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> A Plague Tale: Innocence


Just finished this. Pretty short and even more on-rails than stuff like Tomb Raider - it's more of a walking simulator with some simple puzzle solving than a full game - but it's beautiful, well-written, and the thousands of rats on screen at once are very effective.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## cybershot (Jun 15, 2020)

Installed COD Warzone more for the social aspect but I'm utter shit at FPS games online that require ultra reflex reactions. . Played 5 BRs last night and didn't kill a single person!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 15, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Installed COD Warzone more for the social aspect but I'm utter shit at FPS games online that require ultra reflex reactions. . Played 5 BRs last night and didn't kill a single person!


Try Apex Legends, I'm not doing too badly as a slightly drunk 40-something most evenings.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 16, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Installed COD Warzone more for the social aspect but I'm utter shit at FPS games online that require ultra reflex reactions. . Played 5 BRs last night and didn't kill a single person!



Stick with it and it'll get easier.

They've released a new Team Death match mode which makes it easier to rank up your weapons, near the end of the round when the circle is small the number of players fighting it out is just crazy 😂

As someone who's pushing 48 (and after a couple of beers) I just play for fun rather than for a good KDR.


----------



## agricola (Jun 16, 2020)

Just got the early access version of Hardspace: Shipbreaker.   The whole premise is you are an indentured servant who has to pay off a ludicrously large debt by dismantling spaceships in low earth orbit, sorting the different varieties of scrap and what can be salvaged for reuse out whilst listening to music that sounds like it is from _Firefly_. 

Only played it for two hours but I did not notice the passage of time.


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2020)

I played the demo of "Fights in Tight Spaces", which is free in the Steam Festival thing. It's a deck building card game about, surprisingly, fighting multiple enemies in tiny spaces. So lots of moving them into each other's way and slamming them into walls / out of doorways. It is exactly my thing. 

It's still in beta and i think they need to work on the balance a bit (i can complete the first couple of levels without being hit but have only saved the ambassador once out of about 5 attempts) but it could be really, really great. Worth a look anyway.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 17, 2020)

Bloodborne - Have you played it tommers ?


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Bloodborne - Have you played it tommers ?



Yes. It didn't grab me like DS but it's still pretty good. Are you enjoying it? There's a thread about it on here somewhere I think.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 17, 2020)

yeah it's cool , but yeah not quite the same as Dark Souls

 I've just completed it about 30 mins ago , but I seem to have missed loads of stuff , didnt find anyone to send back to the clinic etc, much like my first completion of DS 1.

New game plus it is then , then I'm not sure what to do to get my fix until the Demon Souls remake comes out on PS5


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah it's cool , but yeah not quite the same as Dark Souls
> 
> I've just completed it about 30 mins ago , but I seem to have missed loads of stuff , didnt find anyone to send back to the clinic etc, much like my first completion of DS 1.
> 
> New game plus it is then , then I'm not sure what to do to get my fix until the Demon Souls remake comes out on PS5



Sekiro? Nioh 1 & 2? There's that other one too "lords of the fallen" or something like that.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 17, 2020)

I'd be all over bloodbourne if it ever dropped on pc.

As would ever other soulsbourne fan I expect.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 17, 2020)

Ive done lords of the fallen multiple times , and I've got Sekiro but couldnt get on with it, may have to go back. Nioh 1 & 2 could be interesting...

Im just reading the thread on BB, had to laugh about your comment about gatling gun guy , and the healing church workshop ?? never found that


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 17, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'd be all over bloodbourne if it ever dropped on pc.
> 
> As would ever other soulsbourne fan I expect.


you can play it on pc , using ps now


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> you can play it on pc , using ps now



I didn't know you could get that on PC. How does that work?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 17, 2020)

just get the app install it ,better with a ps4 controller but does work with others ( but you need the touch pad really ).

Think its 8.99 a month ,  loads of ps4 stuff there , some only temporarily ( horizon , god of war ) spider-man is up there at sec but only for about 3-4 more weeks.

Must have a decent internet connection as it streams rather than being able to d/load to your ps4 as you can with some titles.









						PS Now on PC
					

Stream hundreds of PS2, PS3 and PS4 games, including PlayStation exclusive titles, to your Windows PC and laptop on-demand with PlayStation Now.




					www.playstation.com


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 17, 2020)

Nah.  I couldn't justify a streaming subscription.

Plus part of the PC experience is the stuff around just the core game.

Can you Imagine the mod scene.


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2020)

tommers said:


> I played the demo of "Fights in Tight Spaces", which is free in the Steam Festival thing. It's a deck building card game about, surprisingly, fighting multiple enemies in tiny spaces. So lots of moving them into each other's way and slamming them into walls / out of doorways. It is exactly my thing.
> 
> It's still in beta and i think they need to work on the balance a bit (i can complete the first couple of levels without being hit but have only saved the ambassador once out of about 5 attempts) but it could be really, really great. Worth a look anyway.



Played some more of it and it's really cool. Finished the demo and started seeing some of the choices you could make on how to build your deck. It just feels great to push one guy into his mate and then sidestep another one and kick him out of a door. Looking forward to it being released.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 19, 2020)

The last Birthday present arrived. Ohboyohboyohboyohboy


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 19, 2020)

(Just waiting for the 80GB install from the Data Disc   )


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 19, 2020)

(Doubtless followed by a 1GB patch)


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 19, 2020)

Well, 99.01 GB in total apparently


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 25, 2020)

Since I was enjoying Apex Legends, I picked up Titanfall 2 as it's apparently the source material for the game. Really enjoying the single player campaign so far.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 25, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Since I was enjoying Apex Legends, I picked up Titanfall 2 as it's apparently the source material for the game. Really enjoying the single player campaign so far.



It's great. Short, but great.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 25, 2020)

Been playing Arkham Knight to death. great game.  So much so I've completed 102%  Not finished it either.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 25, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Since I was enjoying Apex Legends, I picked up Titanfall 2 as it's apparently the source material for the game. Really enjoying the single player campaign so far.



Aye - I'm enjoying that too.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 25, 2020)

tommers said:


> Played some more of it and it's really cool. Finished the demo and started seeing some of the choices you could make on how to build your deck. It just feels great to push one guy into his mate and then sidestep another one and kick him out of a door. Looking forward to it being released.


I'm following that because I liked Frozen Synapse - very good if not perfect turn-based skirmish, so I expect them to improve with later games - but of course it's Windows only at this point


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 27, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> It's great. Short, but great.


8 hours and I'm done. Up next is Prey.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 27, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Up next is Prey.



Also good


----------



## Supine (Jun 27, 2020)

Just finished assassins creed origins after a lovely 96 hrs of lockdown gameplay.

Sanai expansion pack now downloaded


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 28, 2020)

I've booted up Bulletstorm again.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jul 3, 2020)

Sniping is so satisfying...might have to do the same...


----------



## Tankus (Jul 4, 2020)

A Perfect  circle  ...Judith ....somewhat topical


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm playing battlefield 1 again, uninstalled 5 as it's just not as good a game.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2020)

I've gone back and restarted Red Dead Redemption 2. I've had it for so long and only played very occasionally I'd managed to get a little way into it without even getting a proper grip of the controls. So I was just finding it a bit irritating to be honest. I'm hoping I'll still enjoy it if I can get into it properly though so am trying again from the start.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm playing through the single player campaign of Titanfall 2. I'm naturally drawn to big open world games, but really don't have the time to play them and end up loosing intrest as I can't remember what's happening and where I'm up to, so it's quite nice to play something tightly scripted. I'm even getting over my phobia of FPS on consoles. That said I will return to Red Dead when I have a bit more time to give it justice.

Just been watching the trailer for Ghost of Tsushima. It certainly looks very pretty. If very open world.  I'm actually wondering if that's one to leave for PS5 as I don't have a PS4 Pro or a 4k TV yet and think it might be worth seeing in all its glory.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 14, 2020)

Desperados 3 Lots of fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2020)

Slogging through Assassin's Creed Odyssey - getting a bit repetitive and have some frustration at some tricky bossfights, but still want to finish it off. Also the recent PS+ titles, Shadow Of The Tombraider and Erica. Erica isn't even a game really - more of a film with a few interactive elements. Might not get through it all.


----------



## golightly (Jul 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Slogging through Assassin's Creed Odyssey - getting a bit repetitive and have some frustration at some tricky bossfights, but still want to finish it off. Also the recent PS+ titles, Shadow Of The Tombraider and Erica. Erica isn't even a game really - more of a film with a few interactive elements. Might not get through it all.



I'm revisiting Assassin's Creed Black Flag after quite a few years. Pirate fun!


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2020)

Dying Light. Parkour, beating zombies to death with an electrified hammer and then running away screaming from the scary things that come out at night. 

It's good.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 14, 2020)

last of us 2 , I'm struggling , not because its rubbish , but because of how brutal it is.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 15, 2020)

Started Disco Elysium yesterday. Incredible level of detail has gone into the writing, literally everyone has dozens of weird branching dialogue options.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 15, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Started Disco Elysium yesterday. Incredible level of detail has gone into the writing, literally everyone has dozens of weird branching dialogue options.


Innit Buddy Bradley 
It's a world entire - it all makes sense within itself. I'm happy to tell you it only gets better.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm enjoying Sniper Elite 4. It's a bit silly, but it's tremendous mindless fun. I wouldn't have thought it'd be my sort of thing but it's great - huge levels (I took just over three hours to do one) and the kill animation is endlessly amusing.


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Started Disco Elysium yesterday. Incredible level of detail has gone into the writing, literally everyone has dozens of weird branching dialogue options.


Such a great game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 15, 2020)

fired up Ghost recon : Breakpoint again after the new AI team mates patch this morning, seems ok but a bit buggy still.....


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 18, 2020)

Won my first domination game as China on Civ 6 the other day on Emperor difficulty. End game was a pretty boring slog tbh.

Started one on immortal tonight as Scotland and aiming for a science victory. Spawned with Rome, but luckily they targeted Kupe rather than me and I managed to flip both of Kupes Cities so have a good grip on the continent with a hopefully friendly Rome. My military isn't great, but building nicely and thanks to some good campus placements my science is racking up. Gradually learning the game over the years.

Other than that slogging through Zelda after defeating my first beast and a bit of FM here and there on the switch too.


----------



## tommers (Aug 18, 2020)

Mortal Shell. Seems very good so far but I've only played an hour or so


----------



## jcsd (Aug 19, 2020)

tommers said:


> Mortal Shell. Seems very good so far but I've only played an hour or so


I'm still playing Dark Souls 3, best game of all time IMO, I heard that Mortal Shell is the best Soulslike, but what puts me off is just the feeling that a soulslike is never going to be as good as the Miyazaki games and the lack of multiplayer.


----------



## tommers (Aug 19, 2020)

jcsd said:


> I'm still playing Dark Souls 3, best game of all time IMO, I heard that Mortal Shell is the best Soulslike, but what puts me off is just the feeling that a soulslike is never going to be as good as the Miyazaki games and the lack of multiplayer.



It's very much a soulslike but it's done by somebody who actually seems to get what makes Dark Souls so good.  The reviews I read said it isn't massively long or complicated but it feels really good to play and it's very reminiscent of DS.

And yeah, I agree, DS3 is great - that or the original for me.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 22, 2020)

Ghost of Tsushima, apparently the PS4's swan song.

On a Pro with 4k HDR, it's the best looking thing ever, gameplay evolves naturally and it's utterly addictive.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 22, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Ghost of Tsushima, apparently the PS4's swan song.
> 
> On a Pro with 4k HDR, it's the best looking thing ever, gameplay evolves naturally and it's utterly addictive.



It sounds and looks amazing but I’m a bit put off by the description of the Honour mechanics and boss fights.


Still sounds like a blast though, pity it’s unlikely to get a pc port.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 22, 2020)

Gone back to dishonoured 2 Already got further than I did before! 🙄


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 22, 2020)

CK3 is out next month. I was to late to CK2 it felt and so I never managed to get into it. This one promises to more user friendly but still deep so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 30, 2020)

Wasteland 3


----------



## Supine (Aug 30, 2020)

Assassin's Creede Odyssey. 

After 135hrs I finally finished all of Origins which was amazing. So far I think Odyssey is a step backwards. Will keep going though.


----------



## tommers (Aug 30, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Wasteland 3


Any good?


----------



## Chz (Aug 30, 2020)

Combat is harder than it should be, but you can just play on Rookie to solve that issue - difficulty setting apparently doesn't affect the role-play.
For some reason, it takes a tremendous amount of time to move between areas. My PC can boot and load my latest Doom Eternal save in half the time it takes to transition. Seriously.
Even with the above, it's good fun.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 30, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Wasteland 3



ive never fancied these turn based type games but feel I may surprise myself. Can anyone recommend one that’s good for a beginner to the genre and not overly complex and also doesn’t cost a fortune. Preferably on Xbox. (Sorry)


----------



## Dandred (Aug 30, 2020)

tommers said:


> Any good?


Not blown away yet, but it isn't too bad if you know what to expect.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 30, 2020)

cybershot said:


> ive never fancied these turn based type games but feel I may surprise myself. Can anyone recommend one that’s good for a beginner to the genre and not overly complex and also doesn’t cost a fortune. Preferably on Xbox. (Sorry)


Gears Tactics is great. Quite simple though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 2, 2020)

tommers said:


> Any good?


Im only a couple of hours in but im liking it , think xcom x fallout


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Im only a couple of hours in but im liking it , think xcom x fallout



I'll add it to the list. 😎


----------



## BigTom (Sep 2, 2020)

Fall Guys

It's just a fun party game, enjoying it a lot, looking forward to them making and releasing new levels.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2020)

Redout for the old Wipeout nostalgia and seikiro: shadows die twice.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 3, 2020)

tommers said:


> Any good?



Now I've sunk in a fair few hours, yes really good.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 4, 2020)

Gave Warframe a try, but all it did is make me decide to reinstall Destiny 2.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2020)

Installed and uninstalled Street Fighter and Battlegrounds - Street Fighter is just too dated and with Battlegrounds, I'm just not cut out for online competition. Solo all the way for me, so I'm enjoying Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 a little bit too much. I enjoy wasting people onscreen. Bite me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 5, 2020)

Wasteland 3 is a truly wonderful game , really darkly funny and really deep and engaging , I’ve put hours in since Wednesday, started nurturing and caring for my squad and having a great time !


----------



## Chz (Sep 5, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Wasteland 3 is a truly wonderful game , really darkly funny and really deep and engaging , I’ve put hours in since Wednesday, started nurturing and caring for my squad and having a great time !


I love the game, but the fact that you can't actually issue commands or move on the map should never have made it out of alpha testing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 5, 2020)

just got the tony hawks remake on pc vie epic games store, and for some reason got a 10 quid discount , looking forward to it, loved the originals...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2020)

I decided to chuck a few mods onto new vegas last night, just a few quick ease-of-life tweaks. Sigh. Come 4 30 am I've got it looking prettier than it ever has. Godrays . Worked out how to do a bashed patch, how to clean records etc. Massively enhanced textures everywhere.. Just working through modding everything to do with weapons and combat.


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Wasteland 3 is a truly wonderful game , really darkly funny and really deep and engaging , I’ve put hours in since Wednesday, started nurturing and caring for my squad and having a great time !



Started it this afternoon. Liking it so far. Don't really understand how to position my squad before starting a fight but I guess I'm missing something.


----------



## Chz (Sep 12, 2020)

tommers said:


> Started it this afternoon. Liking it so far. Don't really understand how to position my squad before starting a fight but I guess I'm missing something.


I'd recommend playing on easy. It only affects combat, and the combat is pretty meh. Losing tough fights is just going to annoy you, not immerse you in the story. You'll still lose to things outside your level.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 18, 2020)

If Wasteland 3 is a turn-based, squad-based RPG ... is it basically high-tech Divinity Original Sin?


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> If Wasteland 3 is a turn-based, squad-based RPG ... is it basically high-tech Divinity Original Sin?


Much easier, and less bullshit. Couldn't get into Divinity Original Sin.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 20, 2020)

Watch dogs 2.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2020)

Still ploughing through AC Odyssey. So much fun - biggest world I’ve ever played in


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 20, 2020)

Still working my way through Zelda, Football Manager Switch and Civ 6. 

After this game of Civ 6 is done with Scotland I'm going to get on to Anno 1444 again.


----------



## yield (Sep 21, 2020)

The new LA Dominions 5 pbem game, turn a day, is already on turn 12. First wars are starting.

Arcosephale, Man, Agartha, Lemuria, Atlantis and Phlegra. Unsurprisingly no-one wants undead popkill Lemuria as a neighbour.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 21, 2020)

Been playing CK3 a bit.

Co-op been playing Ghost Recon Wildlands. That’s been fun. Also flight sim which has shaky multiplayer and tried Forza 7 whose multiplayer didn’t work at all.

When we finish Ghost Recon it’ll probably be Wastelands 3, Dying Light 2 or the new Baldur’s Gate.

With my son I mostly play Minecraft or Rayman Legends.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2020)

Crossout.  Bloody Crossout...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 23, 2020)

Got Rocket League on Epic Store. It's great fun, when their servers are actually up and running. Hopefully they'll iron out the issues they're having after today's launch.


----------



## Novatt (Sep 24, 2020)

I was waiting for When The Past Was Around bc I do love point&click, bought it yesterday. It is a quite short but beautiful game with an amazing soundtrack. Enjoyed all 2 hours of gameplay.
It seems to me that due to the great empathy for the characters, I felt all the emotions that the developers wanted to convey.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 25, 2020)

Bought Monster Hunter: World last night, but after playing it for a bit I've refunded it on Steam. It's too anime-style for me, too much cutesy voice-acting and 20-foot-long swords.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 25, 2020)

Bought Outer Worlds and been playing that this week, enjoying it so far, visually great, story/characters hasn't grabbed me as much as I thought it would given the premise but perhaps given a bit more time it'll get there. Gameplay is smooth and playing it on story mode means I don't have much concern about the fighting which I'm never a fan of (VATS in fallout is what I want, I've never liked FPS games, and ARPGs are usually too close to that for me. The time slowdown thing makes it ok though).


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 25, 2020)

I got into Fortnite for about a week.  Super addictive (it took an uninstall, no wait let just have another go reinstall and then a 'you tw*t' uninstall to get it off my computer), super slick.  Fun tho. 

I'm currently loving the No Man's Sky update, graphics are more detailed, world(s) feel richer, and more variety in weather/plant/animals/alien buildings.   Still feels like flying around a '70s prog rock album cover too.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 25, 2020)

ohmyliver said:


> I got into Fortnite for about a week.  Super addictive (it took an uninstall, no wait let just have another go reinstall and then a 'you tw*t' uninstall to get it off my computer), super slick.  Fun tho.


I prefer Apex Legends - it's at the right spot in between Fortnite's comic/kids style with weird buildings, and CS:GO/PUBG realistic military style.


----------



## Chz (Sep 26, 2020)

BigTom said:


> Bought Outer Worlds and been playing that this week, enjoying it so far, visually great, story/characters hasn't grabbed me as much as I thought it would given the premise but perhaps given a bit more time it'll get there. Gameplay is smooth and playing it on story mode means I don't have much concern about the fighting which I'm never a fan of (VATS in fallout is what I want, I've never liked FPS games, and ARPGs are usually too close to that for me. The time slowdown thing makes it ok though).


I'd say the story starts strong and thins out as it goes. I'm sure they ran out of time to finish the game.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 26, 2020)

Chz said:


> I'd say the story starts strong and thins out as it goes. I'm sure they ran out of time to finish the game.



There's a DLC out now as well so maybe they've added to it? I've no idea if it's a separate story or an extension to it tbf.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 26, 2020)

Bought Frostpunk last night as wanted it for a while and wanted to play something new. Only had a brief game so far but seems decent.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 26, 2020)

I've reinstalled Witcher 3. It remembered my progress from 2 years ago, but I had no idea what was going on so I restarted from the beginning on easy story mode. Also added a bunch of visual mods since I now have a fancy new PC.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 26, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Bought Frostpunk last night as wanted it for a while and wanted to play something new. Only had a brief game so far but seems decent.



Really enjoying this! Good mixture of survival, city builder and story. Similar to Banished.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 27, 2020)

ohmyliver said:


> I'm currently loving the No Man's Sky update, graphics are more detailed, world(s) feel richer, and more variety in weather/plant/animals/alien buildings.   Still feels like flying around a '70s prog rock album cover too.



Is this the update with the sand worms?  Not played NMS for ages.  Maybe get it into it more over winter.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 27, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Is this the update with the sand worms?  Not played NMS for ages.  Maybe get it into it more over winter.


Yup..... Not seen a sandworm tho.    It's making me want to get very err, tired and hungry, and sit on a sofa and spend hours fiddling around with bases, and exploring new worlds.   Which sadly isn't compatible with being a responsible parent.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 27, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I prefer Apex Legends - it's at the right spot in between Fortnite's comic/kids style with weird buildings, and CS:GO/PUBG realistic military style.


Apex is only on Origin.  Thank the gods.  Because I'm already tempted.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 27, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I've reinstalled Witcher 3. It remembered my progress from 2 years ago, but I had no idea what was going on so I restarted from the beginning on easy story mode. Also added a bunch of visual mods since I now have a fancy new PC.



It took me so long I forgot what I'd done at the start of it. Never got round to completing it because of this...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 28, 2020)

I've discovered that my absolute favourite thing to do in PC gaming is to beat people so soundly in 1v1 Rocket League that they quit before the game finishes.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 28, 2020)

Saw Serious Sam 4 was out to very mixed reviews.  So started playing 3 again, it's crazy but makes you laugh. Discovered it has parkour secrets that are a massive pain to do and give you 1 health.
I'm getting very attached to the sledgehammer though. Apart from being able to take down bullet sponges in a few hits, I also noticed it has an alternative fire of left-right swish, I can satisfyingly smash loads of enemies in one go if they are grouped together.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2020)

Rise Of The Tomb Raider - enjoying this very much indeed


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 1, 2020)

Assasins  Creed Odyssey - quite enjoying  this lots of things to do, lots of upgrades on weapons and armour, crafting etc. Like the fact that there are different plots/story lines . Great graphics as well and a big world to explore.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2020)

Last night downloaded and today going to be getting into _Art of Rally_. Looks pleasantly different to any other driving game I've seen but plays like a racer I'm told. Open world mode with collectibles, classic rally cars from the "golden age" of rallying, plus a synth soundtrack


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 9, 2020)

Hades.

I mean everyone is playing Hades apparently, or "the sexy roguelike" as it is often known. It's not that sexy, though everyone is pretty hot, and there is definite tension going on all over the shop in a very pansexual way. What it does excel at though is merging a pretty brutal procedurally generated Diablo-esque action section with a deep ongoing plot. I wouldn't really call it a roguelike either because, while you die repeatedly, you continue in the game when you do, and there are persistent pickups as well as ones that only apply to one life. In fact you _need_ to die a lot just to uncover bits of what is going on.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 16, 2020)

Finishing Yakuza 0 (its a very long game so I've had a long break between May and now)

Dabbling in Noita now its out of Early Access and would encourage everyone to play it because its brilliant.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Last night downloaded and today going to be getting into _Art of Rally_. Looks pleasantly different to any other driving game I've seen but plays like a racer I'm told. Open world mode with collectibles, classic rally cars from the "golden age" of rallying, plus a synth soundtrack




That looks cool. What have your impressions been?


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2020)

Finished Wasteland 3, and looking for what to play next. Tempted by BG3 but early access, trying to resist. Might finally finish disco elysium. I got Troubleshooter the other day, might be good.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 17, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> That looks cool. What have your impressions been?


It's a lot more challenging than the stylised graphics suggest! Haven't had time to dig into it properly but I'm off for a week soon and will devote some proper time to it. BristolEcho


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2020)

tommers said:


> Finished Wasteland 3, and looking for what to play next. Tempted by BG3 but early access, trying to resist. Might finally finish disco elysium. I got Troubleshooter the other day, might be good.





Looking good so far.


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2020)

OK then.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 20, 2020)

Medieval: Total War (the first and best) Simply switching to 8-bit colour mode has fixed all the instability issues and it now runs perfectly on W8.1


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2020)

Cloudpunk. Not what I’d usually play, especially considering the sub-Minecraft voxel graphics used when interacting with game characters, but the Blade Runneresque cityscape graphics and music are lush as fuck and the story is interesting


----------



## justanotherME77 (Oct 22, 2020)

recently got a new pc to replace my 15yr old dinosaur, im playing halo: the master chief collection


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 23, 2020)

Picked up Red Dead again after a long break. It's coming to the time of year that I play more games anyway and I really should finish it. 

Also after years of not having a gaming PC I'm having hankerings again to play some some stuff that just can't play on consoles and wondering what I can bodge together on a shoestring to play games like Banner lord and Crusader Kings.  Frustratingly my CPU is probably just about OK (i5 3470) it's in a small form factor pc that I got very cheaply second hand last year, which would really limit the GPUs I could choose.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 23, 2020)

the outer worlds is on the steam sale - is it any good?


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm playing Fallout 76.   It's currenty free for the weekend.  It's a huge download 73gig.  But it's quite good.  I'm surprised.


----------



## Chz (Oct 24, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> the outer worlds is on the steam sale - is it any good?


It's okay if you want a Fallout in space sort of experience. The story starts out quite well, too. It's just one of those games where it's quite clear that they ran out of time when finishing it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 24, 2020)

Got Red Dead 2 to run on my PC by turning all the settings down to "potato", and it's great so far - just done the train heist. 

Downloaded Star Wars Squadrons this afternoon as I've borrowed an Oculus Rift from college...looking forward to having a go tomorrow


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 24, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Downloaded Star Wars Squadrons this afternoon as I've borrowed an Oculus Rift from college...looking forward to having a go tomorrow



I'd really like to have a go at this in VR, its good that we're getting proper content now. 

It will be interesting to see what Sony do with it for the PS5.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 24, 2020)

Chz said:


> It's okay if you want a Fallout in space sort of experience. The story starts out quite well, too. It's just one of those games where it's quite clear that they ran out of time when finishing it.



How long did it take you finish it? I'll be after something when I finally finish Red Dead, but sometimes I'd like my open world games to be a bit less epic in length!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> How long did it take you finish it? I'll be after something when I finally finish Red Dead, but sometimes I'd like my open world games to be a bit less epic in length!


I finished the main game quite quickly but there are numerous side missions. 

I thought it was okay, not as compelling as Fallout. I didn't feel like I got to the know the game very well and, more to the point, I didn't really want to. 

I've just started The Witcher 3 in order to sate my open world thirst. And until the new Crash Bandicoot comes down in price!


----------



## Dandred (Oct 24, 2020)

Red Dead 2.


----------



## Chz (Oct 24, 2020)

Hm, sudden burst of Red Dead playing after it was finally cracked.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 24, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've just started The Witcher 3 in order to sate my open world thirst.



Lucky you,  The Witcher 3 is probably the best Western RPG.  So much done right.  I've completed the main game, and everything but the final mission on the last DLC, because then I'd never need to play it again if I had completed it


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2020)

I quite enjoyed The Witcher until I got stuck quite early on.  I give up quite easily mind as I get bored doing things over and over


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm not playing any at the mo' as my GFX card is kaput  (hopefully being repaired/replaced by the shop).


----------



## mack (Oct 25, 2020)

RDR2 on Stadia - not done any gaming for at least a dozen years... wow things have pretty real!


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 25, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I quite enjoyed The Witcher until I got stuck quite early on.  I give up quite easily mind as I get bored doing things over and over


I found with both the Witcher and Assassins Creed the trick is to save at key points ie after youve completed a mission so if you get on one you cant complete you can go back to a save and choose another path to follow.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 25, 2020)

On AC as I recall you can abort missions, it's not obvious but it's possible. In The Witcher 3 you are more stuck and if you fuck something major up it changes the outcome of the story.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 25, 2020)

In a moment of boredom i signed up for 3 months of PS Now last month but still haven't gotten into a game. I think its because there is a lot in front of you and i am suffering "game blindness".

Any recommendations? Ideally something that's not too hard to get into but could also swallow up a good chunk of time on these dark evenings that are upon us.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 25, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I quite enjoyed The Witcher until I got stuck quite early on.  I give up quite easily mind as I get bored doing things over and over


That's one of things I liked about it.  There was far more unique missions, rather than the standard go to [dungeon, vault, tower, marsh, Basingstoke] kill [bandit, monster, mutant, ghost, Tory Mayoral candidate],  collect [treasure, magic item, iPhone with compromising material on it, unique weapon] style generic feeling quests.   Quite liked the 'oh you thought this was the 'good' option, lets see what's actually happened?  Oh you've killed a whole village, but you did save 3 children, well done you' style missions


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 25, 2020)

Fallout 76 is good.  I gather that they've fixed a lot of things that people griped about on launch, and the recent update makes it more standard Fallout like, with NPCs with dialogue changes, and that. I think I prefer it to Fallout 4. 

If anyone's playing it then DM me if you're up for a game.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I found with both the Witcher and Assassins Creed the trick is to save at key points ie after youve completed a mission so if you get on one you cant complete you can go back to a save and choose another path to follow.





mauvais said:


> On AC as I recall you can abort missions, it's not obvious but it's possible. In The Witcher 3 you are more stuck and if you fuck something major up it changes the outcome of the story.


It’s less to do with decisions but being rubbish at fighting monsters


----------



## mauvais (Oct 25, 2020)

The key to enjoying TW3 is literally to know when to pick your battles. It allows you to go up against some very difficult enemies from pretty much the beginning, and you literally can't win. Bide your time, steer clear of them until you've levelled up a lot, and do that stuff later. I spent a long time getting destroyed before I learnt this.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 25, 2020)

Just picked up Just Cause 3 for two quid, done the first couple of missions. Silly fun


----------



## Chz (Oct 25, 2020)

I don't know how they managed it, given that there's very little change in the game, but I found Just Cause 2 the most fun of the series. 3 should just be more the same with added fun, but it isn't _quite_ as joyful. Still plenty of fun, though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 28, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s less to do with decisions but being rubbish at fighting monsters



I seem to remember you can turn difficulty down mid game.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I seem to remember you can turn difficulty down mid game.


I’ve always played easiest right from the start


----------



## BigTom (Oct 28, 2020)

bought Frostpunk in a sale a week or so ago and been playing that for the last couple of days. Enjoyable city builder type game with a survival element. Hard, really hard. I've been able to win the main scenario on easy but not on medium, let alone hard or extra hard difficulty level. 
Premise is that the world has frozen and you are trying to survive in a steampunk style world. you need to keep everyone warm and get enough food and other resources to build buildings and survive the coming great storm. 
Not sure how much replayability it will have or if I want to pay for more scenarios but well worth the £8.50 I paid for it.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 29, 2020)

I drunkenly paid for the remastered version of Dark Souls on PC which I already own on xb360, it was 1/2 price and comes with the DLC.  

I wanted to play as a mage this time around, but holy crap you end up being a knight to get anywhere.
I'm persisting though, need to get that muscle memory up to speed again.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 29, 2020)

BigTom said:


> bought Frostpunk in a sale a week or so ago and been playing that for the last couple of days. Enjoyable city builder type game with a survival element. Hard, really hard. I've been able to win the main scenario on easy but not on medium, let alone hard or extra hard difficulty level.
> Premise is that the world has frozen and you are trying to survive in a steampunk style world. you need to keep everyone warm and get enough food and other resources to build buildings and survive the coming great storm.
> Not sure how much replayability it will have or if I want to pay for more scenarios but well worth the £8.50 I paid for it.



I enjoyed it but have found my motivation to do it again even on different scenarios wasn't there. I did surprise myself by surviving on medium as normally I am fucking shit at most games and I did it first time. Can't remember what approach I took, but definitely have to focus on coal production and upgrading the houses where you can. I wondered if there were good ways to lay out the city so that you could time the heating to only be needed during the day, but didn't get around to trying this.

I paid £20 and then I saw it on sale and was a bit annoyed at first, but then thought it kept me entertained for the weekend when I was really bored so overall I guess it's not that bad. Definitely worth picking up in the sale and I might go back to it.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 29, 2020)

I need to crack on finish Zelda this weekend. Got Lugis mansion which I started with my partner so maybe will play that too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 30, 2020)

Sunray said:


> I drunkenly paid for the remastered version of Dark Souls on PC which I already own on xb360, it was 1/2 price and comes with the DLC.
> 
> I wanted to play as a mage this time around, but holy crap you end up being a knight to get anywhere.
> I'm persisting though, need to get that muscle memory up to speed again.


im still playing it, just at the end ( but need to do the oolacile dlc first ) as a mage.... 



Spoiler: starting as a mage



you can play it as a mage , just go and see the blacksmith near new londo ruins as soon as you get to firelink shrine and if you havent spent your souls after beating the first boss you can get more spells , apologies if you already know this


----------



## Sunray (Oct 30, 2020)

Getting to grips with ranged and mele, always melee before.  The spells take so         long         to        cast and you're locked in place with the soul arrows.  A fine balancing act between wading in or a spell certainly at the start. I've always favoured no shield and the lighest armour.  I'm going for a parrying shield instead of nothing I think. Its too satisfying to ignore. Just need to grind a bit more I think.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 30, 2020)

Started middle earth shadow of war. The follow up to the excellent shadow of Mordor. Seems more of the same. But that’s not a bad thing.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 30, 2020)

Got my faulty GFX card replaced by the shop. So, now I've just started RDR2 - on chapter 2, looking for notorious gunslingers.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 30, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Started middle earth shadow of war. The follow up to the excellent shadow of Mordor. Seems more of the same. But that’s not a bad thing.


I couldn't get into the first one , I dont know why as it has the right elements for me to love it.

Might have to try and give it another go at some point.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 30, 2020)

Instead of cracking on with Zelda I bought Planet Zoo, Foundation and Far Cry 4 in the steam sale instead.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 30, 2020)

There's a steam sale on ?

Goes off to have a look...


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 30, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> There's a steam sale on ?
> 
> Goes off to have a look...



I think so - or at least a large number of my games were on "sale" in one go on my wish list. I was getting alerts from Is there any deal too.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 31, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> im still playing it, just at the end ( but need to do the oolacile dlc first ) as a mage....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've come to the conclusion that dark souls isn't as good to play when you play ranged, combat doesn't have the meaty feeling of parrying, dodging and back stabbing.  Going to have to grind this character to switch away from int as you can't respec the character.  Might be easier to just restart.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 31, 2020)

Just completed Zelda BOTW.  First ridiculously long game I've finished for a while. Apparently took me 75 hours since lockdown. A good game overall and I wasn't at all sure when I first got it. Wasn't bothered by the cut scenes etc. I actually found some of the Devine Beasts harder than the end of the game.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 1, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Got my faulty GFX card replaced by the shop. So, now I've just started RDR2 - on chapter 2, looking for notorious gunslingers.




How do you open up the active quests on PC?


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 1, 2020)

Dandred said:


> How do you open up the active quests on PC?


Just go to the yellow highlighted icons on the map and talk to the person to get the mission, then go to the indicated place.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 1, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Just go to the yellow highlighted icons on the map and talk to the person to get the mission, then go to the indicated place.



Is that also ture for all the random bounty quests I keep being given?


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 1, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Is that also ture for all the random bounty quests I keep being given?


Pick up the wanted poster and it should tell you where to look for the wanted person.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 1, 2020)

I bought last night The White Door, just finished it. It's a short point and click story which handles a sensitive subject in an intelligent and thoughtful way. There are some (simplish) puzzles but the feel of the game is the important bit. It made me cry at the end. Life can be too much to bear at times, but things can get better. It's under two quid on Steam at the moment and it's lovely.


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm playing Phoenix Point again. They seem to have smoothed out the difficulty curve a bit but it still suffers from there not being a clear equipment progression path - there are loads of things that are quite similar but slightly different in one attribute and that can make it difficult to feel like you're getting stronger.  But I'm enjoying it anyway. Flawed but good.


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Nov 1, 2020)

I've just started playing Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice and it's absolutely beautiful. Just a shame that I'm so shit with a sword.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 1, 2020)

Septimus Rufiji said:


> I've just started playing Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice and it's absolutely beautiful. Just a shame that I'm so shit with a sword.



It's meant to be good with headphones. I have it on switch but haven't been able to get into it yet which is annoying. I'll go back to it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 3, 2020)

Septimus Rufiji said:


> I've just started playing Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice and it's absolutely beautiful. Just a shame that I'm so shit with a sword.



Fantastic game, really fantastic. Persevere with the swordplay, there's a knack to it which you _will_ get. "Dodge" is your friend!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 3, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Started middle earth shadow of war. The follow up to the excellent shadow of Mordor. Seems more of the same. But that’s not a bad thing.



One of the PS plus free games this month.  Downloading it right now.

I'm back into Far Cry 5.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 4, 2020)

I really want to play some strategy games again. Working out a cheap way to do it. I got a refurb HP PC last year with a 3470 in it with 16gb. Sadly that rather limits the graphics card, but can fit a 1650 low profile in there. I'm wondering if that might not quite cut the mustard though. 

Other option is find a second hand motherboard cheaply with a cheap case and ok PSU and get something a bit better. Or if this is a route to madness.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 4, 2020)

Watchdogs : Legion , on uplay plus, glad I didn't pay full price, as much as its good being set in London, something just doesn't feel right about it.

Shame as I loved the first 2


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2020)

Red Dead is fulcking slow to play, why did they make it such a task to do simple stuff?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Red Dead is fulcking slow to play, why did they make it such a task to do simple stuff?


what do you mean? it's lush to look at, so I don't mind riding around a lot


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2020)

Look amazing though playing with everything maxed out


----------



## Chz (Nov 8, 2020)

I think the tedium is about how abominable the user interface is. Press 3 or 4 different keys just to do something simple like.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> what do you mean? it's lush to look at, so I don't mind riding around a lot


I mean all the fiddly stuff, you could have one key to do most things but you need to keep pressing random keys


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2020)

Chz said:


> I think the tedium is about how abominable the user interface is. Press 3 or 4 different keys just to do something simple like.


I’ve never found it a problem and I’m all thumbs


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2020)

Chz said:


> I think the tedium is about how abominable the user interface is. Press 3 or 4 different keys just to do something simple like.


This.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm sad to say it hasn't grabbed me. I want to and should absolutely love it...


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I'm sad to say it hasn't grabbed me. I want to and should absolutely love it...


I'm enjoying it but I have to keep searching on line for how to do stuff which should just take two or three presses of a button, instead it takes about seven


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2020)

Maybe I should play it with a controller but I l ways use KB and mouse.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Maybe I should play it with a controller but I l ways use KB and mouse.


Ah that’s where you’re going wrong. Play it on a console


----------



## souljacker (Nov 8, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Maybe I should play it with a controller but I l ways use KB and mouse.



I restarted it on controller before I finished chap2 because the keyboard and mouse was just awful. It's much better with controller.

Missions do take forever but only because there is so much to look at and horses are slow. It hasn't pulled me in like the GTA games do.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2020)

With GTA 5 I would drive with controller and shoot with mouse, with this the shooting is so slow.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2020)

Every time I try to help some one they steal my horse


----------



## Supine (Nov 8, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Every time I try to help some one they steal my horse



It is the Wild West


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 8, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Maybe I should play it with a controller but I l ways use KB and mouse.


As a keyboard/mouse user for most games, I find using a controller is the best option when playing 3rd person games. Especially, those that are console ports.


----------



## Chz (Nov 9, 2020)

The controller is easier to get used to than KB/M, but it still suffers from too many pushes and clicks to perform even basic actions. At least it allows you to remap the keyboard fully, and I'm using that now but I did try both setups.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm a good way through Hades and The Talos Principle at the moment; they're a good pairing. Also Talos feels weirdly relevant right now because [SPOILERS]

I just finished playing Outer Wilds and it's gotta be one of my favourite games of all time.

Talos Principle is basically a philosophy lesson for games, and I love it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 9, 2020)

Detroit Become Human, the kid that is crazy for games has insisted I play it. Quite enjoying it, more of a console led story than a game though but nice to look at and not difficult. Relaxing actually.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm feeling the urge to play some ridiculous open world iconathon. Can't decide whether to get Assassin's Creed Vikings or Yakuza, dragon man. Anybody got any advice?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 10, 2020)

Assassins creed looks the better choice imo. Plus it’s medieval England.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 10, 2020)

As a treat for Christmas, since I'm not likely to get a card let alone a present, I've bought Maneater on ps4. Essentially a shark simulator, much like that ps2 classic Jaws Unleashed.   

Yes I get it's a ridiculous concept and hardly highbrow but dammit, when I fire that fucker up christmas eve, I'm gonna have a blast. It even calls itself a shaRkPG.  brilliant! 

That aside, there's very little to attract me onto my Ps4 anymore. I was half tempted by Fallout 76 but I resent paying once for PSN and then another subscription to actually play the game


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Assassins creed looks the better choice imo. Plus it’s medieval England.


Played Valhalla a bit last night. Haven’t made it to England yet, but it’s not medieval, it’s Anglo-Saxon/Viking


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Played Valhalla a bit last night. Haven’t made it to England yet, but it’s not medieval, it’s Anglo-Saxon/Viking



Whatever. Is it any good?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2020)

tommers said:


> Whatever. Is it any good?


Aye, only played it for an hour or so though


----------



## Supine (Nov 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, only played it for an hour or so though



I really want to play it on PS5


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2020)

Supine said:


> I really want to play it on PS5


Yeah, will probably get one for a Xmas present to myself


----------



## Supine (Nov 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, will probably get one for a Xmas present to myself



Me too if I can find one


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 10, 2020)

Rebel Galaxy Outlaw.

It's an odd one and I'm deliberately taking it slow to let myself get into it.

Cowboys in space. Trade, accept missions, upgrade your ship, follow the story.

I love the style, the music is ace, combat is fun, sound is a bit fucked on the PS4 though, people often talking at my when I'm in ship but I cannot hear them over the FX and music. And no, changing volume settings doesn't work. Controls are taking a while to get the hang of.

But yeah, looks great, music is ace, combat is fun. So far so good.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 12, 2020)

Thought I had my first science victory on Immortal difficulty with Scotland on Civ 6, only for fucking Canada to swoop in with a diplomatic victory which I thought I turned off. I turn off that victory type normally as it's to easy to get both as a player and Com. That's twice now I've failed that victory type with Scotland who are set up for it in some ways without it being to easy like Korea. 

Loading up Far Cry 4 now on PC. Hoping for some ridiculous amusement.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2020)

More AC Valhalla. Got off my face on fly agaric last night - pretty good visuals - authentic!


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 12, 2020)

I bought a copy of The DIG. Lucas Arts probably don't need the money in retrospect; should have just downloaded it. What a mug I am.

Still enjoying replaying it after a few years though!


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 12, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> More AC Valhalla. Got off my face on fly agaric last night - pretty good visuals - authentic!



Do like the look of this one!


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Do like the look of this one!


I went for it in the end. Only played a cpl of hours but it has the usual AC things. It's quite good though. 

Spending most of my time hunting in the mountains, which is what I always seem to end up doing in these games.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 14, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I restarted it on controller before I finished chap2 because the keyboard and mouse was just awful. It's much better with controller.
> 
> Missions do take forever but only because there is so much to look at and horses are slow. It hasn't pulled me in like the GTA games do.



I actually bought this on Ps4 for a friend who left me is console for a few week, kept shooting people and gave up after a few hours becuase of the game pad, was expecting it to be easier on the PC. 

Getting there but the switch between slowly riding around to fast action gun play is hard to get my head around. 

I think I just need to keep going until I unlock more of the dead eye skills


----------



## Dandred (Nov 14, 2020)

I had bough a new mouse and the senstivity was way too high, now I've really lowered it, it is much easier to play.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 14, 2020)

Started AC Valhalla last night and been playing for about am hour this morning , loving it so far


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Started AC Valhalla last night and been playing for about am hour this morning , loving it so far



Yeah I'm surprising myself by really enjoying it. I'm only a few hours in but had some great battles and found a location in the mountains with some enemies guarding treasure with some secrets to find that was tough enough to make it worthwhile but still easy enough to be enjoyable. I mean the climbing things to get icons bit is still annoying but I like it a lot.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 14, 2020)

about 9 hours into Valhalla, got to england, damn it's pretty


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 14, 2020)

Me and my wife are now working our way through Bugsnax


----------



## Dandred (Nov 15, 2020)

I took around 20 hours, but now I love this game. 

Would have given up, changing the mouse settings really made a huge difference


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 15, 2020)

Hearse Pileup said:


> Me and my wife are now working our way through Bugsnax


Innit great?


----------



## blairsh (Nov 15, 2020)

Uncharted 2. Working my way through the series.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 15, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Innit great?



It's so goddamn pure lol. Mrs hearse is a little new to first person games and it's proving a good introduction to more complicated gameplay for her. The writing is surprisingly good for a 'kiddie' game; especially the dialogue!


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 15, 2020)

Finished replaying The DIG today. Still very pretty and some nice ideas, but in retrospect definitely flawed with some hair-pullingly frustrating puzzles and a specific instance of pixel hunting that I hate. Ended up resorting to a walkthrough on occasion as it was getting to the point that I wasn't enjoying it.

I'm still glad I replayed it though


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 15, 2020)

blairsh said:


> Uncharted 2. Working my way through the series.



I still need to try this series out; as someone who is really into games with strong narrative!


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2020)

Got to say I'm loving Assassin's Creed. Just beautiful and spent some happy hours treasure hunting without too much danger.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 20, 2020)

tommers said:


> Got to say I'm loving Assassin's Creed. Just beautiful and spent some happy hours treasure hunting without too much danger.


Still finishing Odyssey which I’ve really enjoyed but the new one is on my wish list


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2020)

I haven’t finished either Odyssey or Origins yet. Odyssey is just too difficult - got stuck trying to kill the Madusa. Origins is just so big and I’m a completist.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Still finishing Odyssey which I’ve really enjoyed but the new one is on my wish list



Yeah I played origins (I think) for a few hours but didn't click. Liked black flag but the one before that was 2. Don't normally like them but there's something about this one.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 20, 2020)

Liked Black Flag but got stuck on knocking out some ninjas. Odyessy gets better and better the further you go after you power up loads of levels and ignore the battle fields.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2020)

magneze How's Vanquish? Just picked it up for £4.79 (and The Division 2 for £7.80)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 21, 2020)

S☼I said:


> magneze How's Vanquish? Just picked it up for £4.79 (and The Division 2 for £7.80)



Remember really enjoying Vanquish on the Xbox 360.


----------



## magneze (Nov 21, 2020)

S☼I said:


> magneze How's Vanquish? Just picked it up for £4.79 (and The Division 2 for £7.80)


Good. PIcked it up for a few quid recently. First game I've managed to run at 4k without the pc shutting down after 20 minutes. Pretty simple concept but some good challenging levels so far. Taken a bit of a break recently but will get back into it soon.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 22, 2020)

Struggling to get into Far Cry 4. Not keen on the climbing as it makes me feel sick. Does seem to be much the same to Far Cry 3 but with a different skin. Though I preferred Far Cry 3 and completed that. Is it worth sticking with? Shame as I wanted to get 5 too.


----------



## magneze (Nov 22, 2020)

5 is better than 4 imo, but 3 is the best overall.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 22, 2020)

magneze said:


> 5 is better than 4 imo, but 3 is the best overall.



Thanks. Will maybe come back to it and give it a bit more time.  I've found most ports for PC fine but not feeling it so far.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 23, 2020)

Wife and I finished Bugsnax and are on our second playthrough 



Spoiler



to get the bad ending



Aside from that, been a difficult week or so and haven't had much drive to finish Talos or Hades yet.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 24, 2020)

Goodness. Playing Red Dead. The mission where you set fire to the tobacco fields is really quite something visually. Realised I'm only 35% my way through the story though. Why do I pick such huge games?


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm going super nerdy for my birthday and recruiting a bridge crew from my friends soon


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2020)

I've bought Paradise Killer, Assetto Corsa, and Earth Defense Force 4.1. Only played the latter so far and it's brilliant; stupid, Starship Troopery mayhem


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 28, 2020)

Hearse Pileup said:


> I'm going super nerdy for my birthday and recruiting a bridge crew from my friends soon



Is that the VR game? I have that on PSVR - it's not bad, although obviously VR graphics are a little pants compared to regular PC games. The controls take some getting used to, with switching between all the different roles, but it's fun enough if you enjoy all the Trekkie stuff.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 28, 2020)

Katana Zero today

not broken my controller yet


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 28, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Is that the VR game?



Yeah it is! It was probably the single most geeky birthday celebration I've ever had 🤣

One thing I'll say forthe game is that it's_ infinitely_ better playing with real people. Babysitting three ai players in single player feels like too much to handle. We also tried to take on the Borg in the TOS enterprise and failed spectacularly. All the controls are toggles and switches without labels, in a pressured scenario you just end up flailing around and dying 🤣


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 29, 2020)

Hearse Pileup said:


> One thing I'll say forthe game is that it's_ infinitely_ better playing with real people. Babysitting three ai players in single player feels like too much to handle.


Unfortunately I don't know anyone else with a headset, so I'm limited to playing solo. Probably why I've hardly played it for months.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 29, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Assetto Corsa


This is great, although you need a steering wheel. I haven't played it for a few years now because I've never unpacked the wheel since moving house.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2020)

mauvais said:


> This is great, although you need a steering wheel. I haven't played it for a few years now because I've never unpacked the wheel since moving house.


I'm doing ok on controller for the time attack, but from the brief try I've had at the first race it's very difficult. The AI cars are just driving away from me even on the straights.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 29, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I'm doing ok on controller for the time attack, but from the brief try I've had at the first race it's very difficult. The AI cars are just driving away from me even on the straights.


You can get a wheel for under £200 or probably less from someone with it in a box like me. All in all, it's a pretty unforgiving game. I just don't have what it takes to be really good at it.

If the RSR app is actually still going, this is essential - it gives you lap times from other humans for your chosen car/track combo, and thus ranking. This can gives you a proper sense of achievement (or despair) as you knock fractions off your times.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2020)

Tbh I'm saving for a PC that can properly run games like Control, Horizon Zero Dawn, Cyberpunk, Death Stranding, Flight Simulator, etc. A wheel is never going to be a top priority


----------



## golightly (Nov 30, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Tbh I'm saving for a PC that can properly run games like Control



Just finished Control. I know that RTX has largely been regarded as a waste of time, but it really enhances the look of this game with the use of light rays and cast shadows.

Btw, I'm working through a couple of puzzle games; Manifold Garden and Gris. Both are lovely to look at and really rewarding when you solve a problem.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Dec 1, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Unfortunately I don't know anyone else with a headset, so I'm limited to playing solo. Probably why I've hardly played it for months.



Yeah, I basically only bought the game because I knew a couple of people with headsets who were interested in playing. The biggest downside of it is that you need to sync up with people to play it. Or you can go online, but I don't especially enjoy online gaming with completely random people. Also meeting random people on VR feels awfully weird to me.

My dad also got me a copy of the re-make of Mafia, which I'm really enjoying - been ages since I played the original!


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2020)

Monster Train. It's a really good "slay the spire" kind of thing. There are some really nice systems in there to abuse and it keeps giving you new stuff to keep your interest up.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 3, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I'm doing ok on controller for the time attack, but from the brief try I've had at the first race it's very difficult. The AI cars are just driving away from me even on the straights.



There is a nack to AC. I couldn't win to save my life so spent some time getting the right camera and controller settings. Then it all came together and I found I could win most races if we were all in the same car. Also, ignore the cornering overlay assist thing as it doesn't get it right at all. I leave it on just so I know what's coming but definitely don't brake when it tells you too or the rest of the field will just sail past.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 4, 2020)

Replayed the free Diablo 3 intro and enjoyed it more than I remember doing before, but I'm not paying twenty quid for an 8-year-old game that is going to be replaced soon, so instead I reinstalled Path of Exile.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 6, 2020)

Just Cause 4, one of this month's PS plus freebies.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 6, 2020)

On a whim I installed Final Fantasy XIV (because I've played and given up on literally every other MMO in existence) - and surprisingly I'm actually really enjoying it! I thought the overly cutesy anime-like character design would be too annoying, but it's not totally terrible; the story is good, the class/job leveling stuff is interesting, crafting seems relevant for a change, and the graphics are nice. Might actually stick with this one for more than a couple of days.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 6, 2020)

Doom 2016. I am rubbish at first person shooters but this is brilliant. Got it for three quid. Can't stop playing it. Yes, on the easiest setting lolm


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2020)

Immortals fenyx rising ( Through Uplay plus ) .

I'm Enjoying it , AC x Zelda , more of a light-hearted AC , but not that easy , looks lush , has humour that isn't grating although some of the puzzles are a bit tricky , definitely worth a look if you want a new open world adventure to get lost in.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 6, 2020)

Crispy said:


> And now I've gone and done it to myself again with Slay the Spire


Steam is trying to tell me something

Finally beat Ascension 20 (with Defect)
Now plugging away with the others. Ironclad giving me the most difficulty, oddly.


----------



## tommers (Dec 8, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Steam is trying to tell me something
> View attachment 242136
> Finally beat Ascension 20 (with Defect)
> Now plugging away with the others. Ironclad giving me the most difficulty, oddly.



Try Monster Train!  Try Monster Train!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2020)

tommers said:


> Try Monster Train!  Try Monster Train!


Like crack? You'll love meth!


----------



## mack (Dec 8, 2020)

Bought Borderlands 3 on stadia - it's only a tenner - not my usual kind of game but its a good blast.


----------



## dervish (Dec 8, 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn.

Downloaded off PS Now on a whim, can't put it down. Working from home today and it was a very quiet day, just as well really as I put in about 5 hours into it today.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 8, 2020)

dervish said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn.
> 
> Downloaded off PS Now on a whim, can't put it down. Working from home today and it was a very quiet day, just as well really as I put in about 5 hours into it today.


Oooh, i have four days off approaching and PS now


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2020)

Whipping through AC Valhalla on easy (as usual) - a little too easy tbh - but loads of fun apat from the fact that it crashes a lot


----------



## souljacker (Dec 8, 2020)

Jedi: Fallen Order. It's absolutely brilliant. Essentially, it's a 3D platformer (so far) but with added stormtroopers. Deflecting laser bolts right back into the face of your enemy is just brilliant. Great story too and loads of great Star Wars features throughout like TIE fighters buzzing past and a cutesy droid helping you out. Great stuff.


----------



## Chz (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeah, it got some mediocre reviews but I rather enjoyed it. It only gets tedious if you get obsessive about every little secret and whatnot, because there's no fast travel and some of the locations are enormous!


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Dec 9, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Jedi: Fallen Order. It's absolutely brilliant. Essentially, it's a 3D platformer (so far) but with added stormtroopers. Deflecting laser bolts right back into the face of your enemy is just brilliant. Great story too and loads of great Star Wars features throughout like TIE fighters buzzing past and a cutesy droid helping you out. Great stuff.



I do really want to play this at some point. It reminds me of the Jedi Knight series to an extent.

I've recently purchased Superliminal and it's really good.


----------



## Mordi (Dec 12, 2020)

tommers is right, Monster Train is quite the ride in spite of not liking the aesthetics I couldn't put it down for weeks. I'd also encourage any recovering Spireheads to dig through the mods available. If you're using Steam the workshop makes it pretty easy, and there is some superb options out there. I've been particularly enjoying Save the Spire in which you play as one of the bosses making your way down the spire to smash up the hero. 

I've mostly been playing lots of CS and Hades, which is the first of Supergiants games to really click with me. I think I've picked up everything they've made but never actually enjoyed playing them that much. Pyre had a great concept, but again I tired of the central Speedball style sports game and just wanted to do more exploring with the characters.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 14, 2020)

I caved and treated myself to Immortals Fenyx Rising on Sunday. Three hours in and I'm really enjoying it. It's very pretty, the combat is good enough, the world feels alive...yes it's basically Breath of the Wild with Greek mythology but those things are good so...


----------



## 8ball (Dec 14, 2020)

dervish said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn.
> 
> Downloaded off PS Now on a whim, can't put it down. Working from home today and it was a very quiet day, just as well really as I put in about 5 hours into it today.



Great game that.

I'm currently trudging through _Death Stranding_.
Quite the most outstandingly weird courier-simulator out there.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 15, 2020)

Star Wars Battlefront II as it was 70% off on Steam, and they've fixed bugs, and removed the accursed lootbox pay to win bit.    As someone who was brought up on Star Wars, it's chiming _very_ nicely with my inner 8 year old.   Looks great, fun to play, especially Jedi/Sith characters, unsurprisingly fun to be Yoda and jump around lightsabering Stormtroopers for example. what's not to like apart from the 80+ gig download.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 15, 2020)

Divinity: Original Sin 2. Goodbye to whatever little sleep I still had left after the babies are done with me  😂 .


----------



## dervish (Dec 18, 2020)

Playing this in the office at the moment, it's quite good fun, 

Blob opera


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2020)

Kids are fighting over who uses the pc so I'm going to play some boardgames with my mates on boardgamearena.com.

Otherwise it's DCSS again, or Monster Train.


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 18, 2020)

tommers said:


> Kids are fighting over who uses the pc so I'm going to play some boardgames with my mates on boardgamearena.com.
> 
> Otherwise it's DCSS again, or Monster Train.



Is there an AI you can play against on BGA? I've only found it for tutorials, but not for a full game.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2020)

splonkydoo said:


> Is there an AI you can play against on BGA? I've only found it for tutorials, but not for a full game.


Not that I know of.


----------



## tommers (Dec 22, 2020)

Played the Fights in Tight Spaces prologue, which is free on Steam. Played the demo last year, which was great, and things have noticeably improved from there.

It's clearly influenced by Into The Breach and John Wick Hex (and I see that Mike Bithell has appeared in the credits). It's so far up my street that it's basically my house, but it's really good. Card-based, trick people into hitting each other, bash their heads into scenery. Like a Hollywood action film but if it was a puzzle game. You can try it for free.

Really looking forward to it being released, think it is already out on Xbox.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2020)

tommers said:


> Played the Fights in Tight Spaces prologue, which is free on Steam. Played the demo last year, which was great, and things have noticeably improved from there.
> 
> It's clearly influenced by Into The Breach and John Wick Hex (and I see that Mike Bithell has appeared in the credits). It's so far up my street that it's basically my house, but it's really good. Card-based, trick people into hitting each other, bash their heads into scenery. Like a Hollywood action film but if it was a puzzle game. You can try it for free.
> 
> Really looking forward to it being released, think it is already out on Xbox.



Doesn't sound up my alley, but kind of interesting.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 23, 2020)

Stardew Valley 1.5 is now out, so that's Christmas and New Year taken care of


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 24, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> On a whim I installed Final Fantasy XIV (because I've played and given up on literally every other MMO in existence) - and surprisingly I'm actually really enjoying it! I thought the overly cutesy anime-like character design would be too annoying, but it's not totally terrible; the story is good, the class/job leveling stuff is interesting, crafting seems relevant for a change, and the graphics are nice. Might actually stick with this one for more than a couple of days.


Surprisingly I'm still playing and enjoying FFXIV, and would totally recommend it to anyone with an occasional Warcraft addiction.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 24, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Just Cause 4, one of this month's PS plus freebies.


I eventually caved and played this despite the terrible reviews. It's OK, but if you've never played any other Just Cause games, you're missing out on what makes the game work - 3 is much better.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 24, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I eventually caved and played this despite the terrible reviews. It's OK, but if you've never played any other Just Cause games, you're missing out on what makes the game work - 3 is much better.



I've played 2 & 3. Thought the 3rd was considered the worst because of technical issues.


----------



## dervish (Dec 24, 2020)

I really enjoyed JC 3, was looking forward to 4 but haven't really played it since I got it. Horizon: Zero Dawn has taken up all my playtime recently.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 24, 2020)

dervish said:


> Horizon: Zero Dawn has taken up all my playtime recently.



Not surprised, I bloody love that game, it's fantastic.

I'm thoroughly enjoying Outer Worlds atm and then I look forward to playing the latest update to The Long Dark (which I will not start until I'm done with Outer Worlds main story)


----------



## Chz (Dec 24, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I've played 2 & 3. Thought the 3rd was considered the worst because of technical issues.


2 is obviously not as sophisticated as 3 and 4, but there's a real joy to its complete and utter mayhem that's hard to replicate. I find it's even more fun if I pretend wossname is the Terminator. I think they added more badass vehicles in the later ones, but 2 is the peak of him, all on his lonesome, being a fucking avatar of chaos.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 27, 2020)

I managed to complete Doom Eternal yesterday, Now I just gotta make a start on The Ancient Gods Part 1 DLC.

I've also been playing Halo: Combat Evolved, as part of the Mast Chief Collection I grabbed on Christmas Day. Great gunplay, sloooooooooow player movement. I think I've been spoilt by Doom Eternal's double-dash and double-jump.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 27, 2020)

Football manager still dominating my life at the moment. 

Picked up Crusader Kings 3. The tutorial actually helped! Hope to get stuck into it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 28, 2020)

I've decided that I wanted to play something a bit different, it's been years since I've played a strategy game as I've not done gaming PCs for a while. Signed up for the Geforce Now service and bought myself a copy of Crusader Kings 3. Still working through the tutorial, but it works really well being streamed. One big advantage is that I can play it on my chromebook and still be vaguly social whilst my OH reads rather then heading up to the office/spare room,


----------



## blairsh (Dec 28, 2020)

Since a rrecommendation on here, Horizon Zero Dawn. Quite enjoying it and its kept my brain occupied during the daylight hours of this festive season.

My Ps Now runs out on new years day though, which is the means of how i'm playing this game. Happy to renew but would definitely need another decent game to hammer to make it worth it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2020)

Got so many games to be playing right now but have just been watching TV and YouTube. I'm too tired. Once I stop drinking and eating bread Friday morn though I'mma need stuff to do to keep me occupied lol


----------



## rich! (Dec 29, 2020)

I've fallen into the rabbit hole of Hades' Star. Slow motion start system building game. Just enough activity every couple of hours to keep me looking and it works as well on the big screen as the phone.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2020)

Managed to get Roguetech to work (who knew that Virgin Media think github is a dodgy site?) so playing around with that. It's making the 13 yr old me very happy.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 30, 2020)

blairsh said:


> Since a rrecommendation on here, Horizon Zero Dawn. Quite enjoying it and its kept my brain occupied during the daylight hours of this festive season.
> 
> My Ps Now runs out on new years day though, which is the means of how i'm playing this game. Happy to renew but would definitely need another decent game to hammer to make it worth it.



Greedfall? If you do RPGs. It's the kind of game I want to have a go at and definitely would if it was "free", but didn't want to pay £50 for when it came out.

Also, Metro 2033 and Last Light, MGS V, Sniper Elite 3 and 4, XCom2 assuming any of those are your thing and that you haven't played them already

Also, caveat - haven't checked if any of those are time limited. Doubt it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 30, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I managed to complete Doom Eternal yesterday, Now I just gotta make a start on The Ancient Gods Part 1 DLC.
> 
> I've also been playing Halo: Combat Evolved, as part of the Mast Chief Collection I grabbed on Christmas Day. Great gunplay, sloooooooooow player movement. I think I've been spoilt by Doom Eternal's double-dash and double-jump.



Obviously you enjoyed it, but what do you think of it compared to Doom? I fear it will just be more of the same, with a sword, that's not been enough of a hook for me to want to play it tbh. Persuade me!

And yeah, Halo would feel like treacle


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 30, 2020)

Mucking with an oculus 2. 
It's a bit odd. Need to give it a bit more time.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 30, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Obviously you enjoyed it, but what do you think of it compared to Doom? I fear it will just be more of the same, with a sword, that's not been enough of a hook for me to want to play it tbh. Persuade me!
> 
> And yeah, Halo would feel like treacle



Do you mean Doom 2016? If so then no, it most certainly is not "more of the same". There's a much tighter gameplay loop in Doom Eternal as compared to Doom 2016, with new mechanics such as the double-dash and the meathook providing additional movement options; this is one reason why Eternal is a faster game not just compared to most shooters, but compared to its predecessor. It's significant enough that I have to adjust my playstyle when returning to D16.

The combat is kind of puzzle-like in a rock-paper-scissors kind of fashion, with certain weapons being much more effective against specific enemies. For example, cacodemons can be quickly glory killed by chucking a grenade into their mouth.

The invasion of Earth means the story takes a much more epic turn, but with skippable cutscenes and the lore being tucked away in the Codex, you can ignore all the fluff if it doesn't interest you. Personally I liked it, but Doom Eternal is very much a "gameplay first" kind of affair, so I strongly encourage people play it even if they don't think much of the story.

The music is fucking amazing. Face-melting stuff that fits the action perfectly. It's a common joke among the fanbase that Doom 2016 and Eternal are music albums that come with a free game. By the time I reached the ARC Complex, I was getting confident with the game and having "The Only Thing They Fear Is You" blasting while slaying demons made me feel like a super fucking badass. The game makes you work for that feeling, but it's so definitely worth it.

Setting and level design have definitely been kicked up a few notches, there's not a single boring level in my opinion.

On the technical side, this is a stupidly well-optimised game. Even on my old computer with an HDD drive, Eternal loaded faster than 2016 did, despite being a more visually impressive game. They got this bad boy running on the Nintendo Switch, that's how well-crafted it is.

Doom Eternal feels like it has a lot more tricks up its sleeve than the previous game. By the time you reach Titan's Realm in 2016 the game has pretty much run out new things to show you apart from the bosses. But Eternal feels like it's constantly introducing new mechanics and enemies, keeping the experience fresh enough to make you want to keep pushing towards the end. Even when you've levelled up everything and learned how it works, you still need to master those things, and Eternal has a skill ceiling that can be best described as "stratospheric".

Also Doom Eternal got totally and undeservedly snubbed at the Video Game Awards, so it deserves love from players. Game of The Year material in my opinion.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 30, 2020)

I got My Time At Portia for free on Epic and I'm plodding through that. A bit like a 3D Stardew Valley in terms of people and missions, only more about crafting than farming as such.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 30, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Do you mean Doom 2016? If so then no, it most certainly is not "more of the same". There's a much tighter gameplay loop in Doom Eternal as compared to Doom 2016, with new mechanics such as the double-dash and the meathook providing additional movement options; this is one reason why Eternal is a faster game not just compared to most shooters, but compared to its predecessor. It's significant enough that I have to adjust my playstyle when returning to D16.
> 
> The combat is kind of puzzle-like in a rock-paper-scissors kind of fashion, with certain weapons being much more effective against specific enemies. For example, cacodemons can be quickly glory killed by chucking a grenade into their mouth.
> 
> ...



Outstanding, thank you! Compellingly written, although now I'm worried I won't be good enough  my reactions times definitely started dropping off from my mid forties on ... still gonna have to give it a whirl though. Thanks again 

(and yes, vs Doom 2016)


----------



## Supine (Dec 30, 2020)

I seem to have played >200hrs of assassin's creed this year


----------



## NoXion (Dec 30, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Outstanding, thank you! Compellingly written, although now I'm worried I won't be good enough  my reactions times definitely started dropping off from my mid forties on ... still gonna have to give it a whirl though. Thanks again
> 
> (and yes, vs Doom 2016)



You can adjust the difficulty level in-game if the current setting doesn't suit. The game is also very good at giving feedback to the player, when I've died in Doom Eternal I have a better sense of what went wrong than in other FPS games.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 31, 2020)

Am playing Control on the PS4.
Very eerie.

X-files meets something super-heroey (in that you get powers).

Story is largely told by documents you find lying around in weird building that seems to overlap multiple dimensions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2020)

Finished AC Valhalla - now doing a side mission clear up


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 31, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Mucking with an oculus 2.
> It's a bit odd. Need to give it a bit more time.


Beat saber is great fun.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm back to Everquest


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm playing _A Night In The Woods_. It's anthropomorphic cartoon animals in a run down former mining town. You play Mae who is 20 and who's just returned home after dropping out of college. It's genuinely funny, the music is superb, the story it tells is engaging and there's an undercurrent of bittersweet sadness about proceedings. There's not much gameplay, just some light platforming, but it's a place and cast you just want to be around. It's truly lovely and if you like story-driven games that lean towards experiences rather than excitement I'd strongly suggest giving it a try.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 1, 2021)

Finished this. It made me cry. I'm melancholy and heartachey now. In a good way. Please don't be put off by the cartoon style and the fact they're, er, animals...these are as well-written and believable a bunch of protagonists I've seen in a video game. Genuinely feel they're now part of my life like other favourite fictional characters are.

Play this. It's under a tenner on Steam.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 1, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I'm playing _A Night In The Woods_. It's anthropomorphic cartoon animals in a run down former mining town. You play Mae who is 20 and who's just returned home after dropping out of college. It's genuinely funny, the music is superb, the story it tells is engaging and there's an undercurrent of bittersweet sadness about proceedings. There's not much gameplay, just some light platforming, but it's a place and cast you just want to be around. It's truly lovely and if you like story-driven games that lean towards experiences rather than excitement I'd strongly suggest giving it a try.
> 
> View attachment 246361


I bought this ages ago and played a bit but I didn't click with it and then the Guitar Hero style mini games really put me off. I'm a bit dyspraxic and I hate them. Are they avoidable?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 1, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I bought this ages ago and played a bit but I didn't click with it and then the Guitar Hero style mini games really put me off. I'm a bit dyspraxic and I hate them. Are they avoidable?


No but they are also unfailable
ETA and three in the whole game


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 3, 2021)

cyberpunk , loving it !!

PGA TOUR 2K21  as I love a golf game me, and its only 20 quids on cd keys, for when I want to relax


----------



## D'wards (Jan 4, 2021)

Me oldest pal has drifted into functional alcoholism over the last decade or so.

He gave up booze about 6 weeks ago, so bought a ps4 as a distraction.
Me and another old pal have been hammering the GTA V online with him over Christmas and its helped him stay dry.

We  all grew up living on the same estate, but live in different parts of the country now so when you have a 6 hour session you can really catch up over the headsets as you play. Its been very enjoyable as well as doing a pal a good turn.


----------



## dervish (Jan 4, 2021)

rich! said:


> I've fallen into the rabbit hole of Hades' Star. Slow motion start system building game. Just enough activity every couple of hours to keep me looking and it works as well on the big screen as the phone.



I play this quite a lot think I'm at about level 60 or so, let me know if you want to join up.


----------



## BassJunkie (Jan 5, 2021)

I've been playing *Sackboy* on the PS5. Really enjoying it, it's vaguely like a Mario game, but different enough to stand in its own right. The use of music on it is outstanding as is the design of the levels. Not far into it yet, so (at least for me) it'll keep me occupied for a while yet.

For xmas I got *Immortals Fenyx Rising*. I had a quick go on that last night and loved it. Looks fantastic, funny, and, I agree, Breath Of The Wild vs Myths, what's not to love?


----------



## NoXion (Jan 6, 2021)

Playing the PC port of the first Halo game. So picture this, I've been fighting the Flood for a while, but after finding out the real function of the Installation, they suddenly become a lot tougher to deal with. I reach a twin bridge which is not only crawling with Flood-infected humans/elites, but also has some jackass piloting a Banshee and taking potshots at me as I try to deal with being shot at from the front and my left flank. I clear the closest side of the bridge, and move on to the other side to deal with the rest of the Flood. As I'm busy shotgunning them to death, I see too late that some of the human Flood infectees are carrying rocket launchers, and I am blown the fuck up. It is surprisingly difficult to spot Lovecraftian space zombies armed with rocket launchers while you've got three of their mates getting all up in your visor.

I think that's the first bit of the game that's properly challenged me so far. I was considering switching up the difficulty.

Also is it just me or are there are an awful lot copy+pasted indoor environments in this game? A lot of back-tracking too! It's not a problem really because the combat is [_chef's kiss_] superb, but it is noticeable. It's as if they blew all the development resources on making the outdoor areas look beautiful and ended up neglecting the technological underbelly of the Halo installation.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 7, 2021)

The original Bioshock. Started it ages ago, but going back to the beginning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2021)

Just downloaded the free PS+ games for January - Greedfall and Rise Of The Tomb Raider. Looking forward to the TR game as I enjoyed the two games that bookend it.
Have just started Greedfall, but it has very poor graphics that seem more from the time of the PS2/3 than a game that came out just last year. I don't really get the appeal of these budget rip offs of better, higher budget games (at least that's how it looks so far), but I'm fussy/spoilt. Will see how it plays.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 7, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Playing the PC port of the first Halo game. So picture this, I've been fighting the Flood for a while, but after finding out the real function of the Installation, they suddenly become a lot tougher to deal with. I reach a twin bridge which is not only crawling with Flood-infected humans/elites, but also has some jackass piloting a Banshee and taking potshots at me as I try to deal with being shot at from the front and my left flank. I clear the closest side of the bridge, and move on to the other side to deal with the rest of the Flood. As I'm busy shotgunning them to death, I see too late that some of the human Flood infectees are carrying rocket launchers, and I am blown the fuck up. It is surprisingly difficult to spot Lovecraftian space zombies armed with rocket launchers while you've got three of their mates getting all up in your visor.
> 
> I think that's the first bit of the game that's properly challenged me so far. I was considering switching up the difficulty.
> 
> Also is it just me or are there are an awful lot copy+pasted indoor environments in this game? A lot of back-tracking too! It's not a problem really because the combat is [_chef's kiss_] superb, but it is noticeable. It's as if they blew all the development resources on making the outdoor areas look beautiful and ended up neglecting the technological underbelly of the Halo installation.



The short answer to that last paragraph is: yes and the whole series rather tends to have a lot of backtracking.

Bear in mind that the one you're playing is 20 years old too

Right, finished the new bit of the Long Dark, absolutely brilliant, so next onto Red Dead. See you in 3 months


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2021)

Crash Bandicoot 4. 

It fucking love Crash!!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just downloaded the free PS+ games for January - Greedfall and Rise Of The Tomb Raider. Looking forward to the TR game as I enjoyed the two games that bookend it.
> Have just started Greedfall, but it has very poor graphics that seem more from the time of the PS2/3 than a game that came out just last year. I don't really get the appeal of these budget rip offs of better, higher budget games (at least that's how it looks so far), but I'm fussy/spoilt. Will see how it plays.



I played Greedfall for an hour.  Hard to argue for playing more when I've probably barely touched Skyrim & The Witcher 3.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 7, 2021)

Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine.
Silly, immensely fun shooty goodness


----------



## Sunray (Jan 9, 2021)

Currently Immortals Fenyx Rising, was £23 on the epic store.
It's really great. Can't recommend this more highly.  The combat is good, the puzzles are very varied and the location and graphics are fantastic.
The story is fun, can be pretty funny at times.  Not finished it yet.  Been playing for hours and hours.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2021)

Sunray said:


> Currently Immortals Fenyx Rising, was £23 on the epic store.
> It's really great. Can't recommend this more highly.  The combat is good, the puzzles are very varied and the location and graphics are fantastic.
> The story is fun, can be pretty funny at times.  Not finished it yet.  Been playing for hours and hours.


Is it only online/multiplayer?


----------



## Sunray (Jan 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it only online/multiplayer?



No its a single player.  I don't do those cash grab games as a service.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 9, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine.
> Silly, immensely fun shooty goodness


I need to restart this - played it for quite a while, then left it for ages and when I go back I can't remember how anything works or what I was doing.


----------



## rich! (Jan 12, 2021)

dervish said:


> I play this quite a lot think I'm at about level 60 or so, let me know if you want to join up.


ooh, yeah, that will guarantee my sucked-into-a-black-hole  what's your IGN?


----------



## panpete (Jan 12, 2021)

shooter-bubble.com


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 12, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The original Bioshock. Started it ages ago, but going back to the beginning.



This is a great game (although I know most of you probably know that).  Stands up well against more modern shooters.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 12, 2021)

Completed _Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary Edition_ this evening. It's a game which shows its age but still holds up. Look forward to playing Halo 2.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 13, 2021)

Picked up _Warhammer: Vermintide 2_ on sale yesterday, and it's excellent fun - nicely designed levels that aren't too long or too short, fun skills, and constant progression and new gear unlocks.

Then got an email from Steam that _Blood Bowl 2_ is on sale for £2.99 tonight, so now I'm downloading that - guess I'm having a bit of a Warhammaissance this week...


----------



## tommers (Jan 14, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Picked up _Warhammer: Vermintide 2_ on sale yesterday, and it's excellent fun - nicely designed levels that aren't too long or too short, fun skills, and constant progression and new gear unlocks.
> 
> Then got an email from Steam that _Blood Bowl 2_ is on sale for £2.99 tonight, so now I'm downloading that - guess I'm having a bit of a Warhammaissance this week...


Vermintide is great.

Blood Bowl - be careful of the DLC


----------



## golightly (Jan 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Completed _Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary Edition_ this evening. It's a game which shows its age but still holds up. Look forward to playing Halo 2.



Just started this. Good straight forward gaming fun.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 14, 2021)

Revisited Stellaris after a long hiatus. 

Not doing that again any time soon, it’s just not good.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 14, 2021)

Booted up Luigi's Mansion 3 on the switch today. Pretty good for post work handheld action.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 16, 2021)

Doom Eternal crashed while I was in the middle of a fight. I've already completed the main game, but it's still annoying because I was specifically replaying a level as a way of practising for the DLC campaign, which is currently kicking my arse. What gets me is that this is the first time this has ever happened, the game has always been rock solid for me in the past. Grrr.


----------



## dervish (Jan 17, 2021)

I've just finished the story for Horizon Zero Dawn and Frozen Wilds, don't know what to do with myself now...


----------



## NoXion (Jan 17, 2021)

I forgot how fun it was to kill Flood with the Covenant Energy Sword. Thanks for reminding me, Halo 2.

I don't know why in Anniversary Edition they changed the sound the sword makes when you draw it, though. The classic sound was unique, now it just sounds like a knock-off lightsabre.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 19, 2021)

Got a recon'd PS4 for Christmas so I'm catching up after having sold my PS3 a few years ago.

So far I've enjoyed, yet was slightly underwhelmed by Assassin's Creed: Origins. Looks lovely as usual and some excellent slaughter but a bit brief; not madly engaging.

Should I bother with Odyssey or skip straight to Valhalla?

I've been looking forward to Red Dead Redemption II but having read the last page of the RDR thread, it looks like I'm where spitfire was: once you've marvelled at the beauty and the sound and the detail, there's a lot of riding your horse to be done. A lot. Attempting shortcuts generally leads to a plunge over a cliff. Did you persevere, spitfire? I'm also in a spot of trouble over a slight misunderstanding. I honestly meant to 'pick up' the injured traveller after I'd saved him from wolves. I've only been playing for a few days and it's not the first time I've shot someone in the face by accident. Though doing it with a shotgun was new.

Also got The Last of Us I/II.

Is Gods of War any good?

The freebies included Just Cause 4, Far Cry 4 and Metal Gear Solid V (I played MGS I and III (I think) and quite liked them). Any picks from those?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 19, 2021)

Also, whilst the actual machine itself is fine and the graphics are great and the interface is smooth and it connects to everything and all that, what's the story with bluetooth headphones?

Is it obvious that you need compatible headphones or have I missed a trick?

(Yes I've got some new headphones that won't connect to the PS4. I mean I can cable from headphone > controller but still.)


----------



## dervish (Jan 20, 2021)

No, it's really annoying isn't it, they will connect but you can't use them. I connected mine to my TV, I wish you could just connect them to your controller but that's not possible either.


----------



## golightly (Jan 20, 2021)

I saw this:

_While you might want to "cut the cord" and use Bluetooth headphones on your PS4, there's an important caveat: the PS4 uses a special version of Bluetooth for audio, and so most Bluetooth headsets are not compatible. 

To ensure that you can connect a headset to your console, make sure it's specifically branded as compatible with the PS4. 

Some models that are PS4 compatible include Sony's own PlayStation Platinum Wireless Headset, as well as the Turtle Beach Stealth 600, SteelSeries Arctis 7, and the Razer Thresher. _

It looks like Sony are just twats.

I have the Arctis 7 headphones, which are nice but charging is a bit odd and annoying. Can't comment on how they are with a PS4, mind you, as I don't have one.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 20, 2021)

golightly said:


> I saw this:
> 
> _While you might want to "cut the cord" and use Bluetooth headphones on your PS4, there's an important caveat: the PS4 uses a special version of Bluetooth for audio, and so most Bluetooth headsets are not compatible.
> 
> ...



Sony used to be notorious for using weird Sony specific hardware connections. We used to hate them for it back in the days before ethernet and HDMI. Doesn't surprise me they still do it in software.

I just run my headphones off the controller.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 20, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Got a recon'd PS4 for Christmas so I'm catching up after having sold my PS3 a few years ago.
> 
> So far I've enjoyed, yet was slightly underwhelmed by Assassin's Creed: Origins. Looks lovely as usual and some excellent slaughter but a bit brief; not madly engaging.
> 
> ...



I did persevere and it does get better/more involving. Lots of horse riding still though.

It is worth keeping at it and earning some cash to get out of the basic levels, then you will really know if it is for you or not. I'll pick it up again soon.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 20, 2021)

Oh and I think everyone shoots people accidentally at the beginning. There must be a muscle memory from another game that causes unnecessary pew pew dead cowboy.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 20, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Got a recon'd PS4 for Christmas so I'm catching up after having sold my PS3 a few years ago.
> 
> So far I've enjoyed, yet was slightly underwhelmed by Assassin's Creed: Origins. Looks lovely as usual and some excellent slaughter but a bit brief; not madly engaging.
> 
> ...



Just cause 4 is good fun if you like explosions.


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2021)

At the moment... Sekiro, got it on Ps4 but never get the chance to play it enough so bought it in a sale on PC. Forgot how good it is. 

Yakuza, Like a Dragon is waiting for when that finishes, was half price on Humble. 

Desperadoes 3 is on game pass, so downloaded that. 

And Bezier on the switch. Twin stick bullet hell score attack shooter. It's pretty brilliant to be fair. Can see myself frying my brain with that one for a while. I think it might be 75% off too, was when I pre-ordered it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 30, 2021)

Got Ori and the Will of the Wisps* for £8.24 yesterday. It's on offer until Monday. It's utterly charming. Beautiful graphics, great gameplay. Really glad I got it, even though I gave to turn graphics settings right down and shut down Chrome and Discord to run it properly


----------



## cybershot (Jan 30, 2021)

Injustice 2. Nice 2d fighter based on dc universe. Quite liking the controls and learning curve isn’t too steep compared to most fighters these days. Added bonus it actually tells you what buttons to press to pull off combos and special moves. Some may say that’s too easy but I’m in my 40s and I just want a nice casual beat em up. This fits the bill nicely.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeh my son roundly mocks me for playing almost everything on the easiest difficulty but I'm often shit at games and don't want to get stuck a couple of hours in on something I'm really enjoying. For him it's the challenge and the achievements; for me it's the experience and the escapism.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 31, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Got Ori and the Will of the Wisps* for £8.24 yesterday. It's on offer until Monday. It's utterly charming. Beautiful graphics, great gameplay. Really glad I got it, even though I gave to turn graphics settings right down and shut down Chrome and Discord to run it properly



I’ve got the first (equally as charming and beautiful) and got stuck (yeah I know) as I’d used up too much if my light or something. Can’t remember. Need to revisit it before I decide on the follow up.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 31, 2021)

cybershot said:


> I’ve got the first (equally as charming and beautiful) and got stuck (yeah I know) as I’d used up too much if my light or something. Can’t remember. Need to revisit it before I decide on the follow up.


By all accounts Wisps is easier than Blind Forest.


----------



## Chz (Jan 31, 2021)

S☼I said:


> By all accounts Wisps is easier than Blind Forest.


I still got stuck after failing the mandatory "click precisely 20x in a row" chase scene 20 times over. Haven't picked it up since.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 31, 2021)

Chz said:


> I still got stuck after failing the mandatory "click precisely 20x in a row" chase scene 20 times over. Haven't picked it up since.


I did that second try but strongly suspect there will be more of those to come.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 1, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> The freebies included Just Cause 4, Far Cry 4 and Metal Gear Solid V (I played MGS I and III (I think) and quite liked them). Any picks from those?



Far Cry 4 is a lot of fun.  Those FC games can be addictive.


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 2, 2021)

I just got 'Ori and the will of the wisps' as it was on offer on steam and the reviews seemed to be glowing. Only played it for a half an hour or so, but looks great so far!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 5, 2021)

Had a shot on Control (one of this month's free PS Plus games) last night.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 5, 2021)

Took a break from playing first-person shooters to play some modded Minecraft. I'm exploring the Aether, a sky dimension full of floating islands, with the help of an electric jetpack. I discover that for some reason the jetpack has a really low flight ceiling, as in I'm no more than two-thirds up this mountain I'm trying to summit. After coming to terms with the sheer arbitrary nature of this previously-unknown limit, I get out my diamond-tipped electric drill, and start digging my way up the sheer mountain face. I reach a plateau and spot one of the denizens of this realm, a hostile creature resembling a flower that attacks by flinging poison barbs. After shooting it once with my rifle, I reload and try to fire again to finish the job. This is when the game crashes.

Yup. That's the modded experience all right.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm back playing EVE Online for the first time in years. Trying out wormhole life for the first time, since it's the only part of the game I've not really tried before. We'll see if it holds my interest or if I burn out on it again.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 9, 2021)

jesus christ Dream League Soccer is a beautiful thing. Easily the best football game i've played. in app purchases (must have spent £100 over the years!)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 12, 2021)

Bought _Warhammer 40000 Inquisitor - Martyr_ in the Steam sale; it's basically Diablo/Path of Exile in the WH40K universe, but so far it's plenty of fun, and doesn't have the awful inventory juggling issue that PoE suffers from.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 12, 2021)

Got Valheim and persuaded a couple of mates to get it too. Looking forward to playing it with them tomorrow maybe, we're all on half term


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Got Valheim and persuaded a couple of mates to get it too. Looking forward to playing it with them tomorrow maybe, we're all on half term


Let us know if it's any good.


----------



## dervish (Feb 15, 2021)

I have an old computer that I wasn't doing much with so I decided to see if I could turn it into a steam machine or something. Had a look at steamos but it hasn't been updated in ages so I downloaded a copy of GamerOS, once installed it completely takes over your computer and turns it into a dedicated steam machine. It works brilliantly, loads of games just work, and if they are windows they often automatically install the right version of proton and just work. You can also access the backend so you can install your own roms or choose from a list of apps including stuff like Kodi. You can plug in a controller, it supports PS4, xbox etc and it maps it automatically, Oh and it supports remote play so you can stream from another more powerful machine. 
I've been having great fun playing all the weird indy games I wouldn't have bothered with otherwise. 

Well, I would be over the moon with my setup if one of my horrible children hadn't managed to smash the screen of the only two month old 4k TV I had only just bought.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm having a run through Dishonored 2, clean hands. Also playing  with a PSP emulator (I want to play MGS: Peace Walker), still trying to map the gamepad correct tbf.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 15, 2021)

I bought Kerbal on ps4. 

I'm finding it impossible to learn the controls to build the rocket etc.

Is it flipping hard on pc too or is this a limitation of it on ps4? 

I just want to design build and fly some rockets please. I feel a need a day long classroom based learning to get to grips with how to do it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2021)

Valheim. Fucking brilliant. Best with friends.


----------



## InfoBurner (Feb 16, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Valheim. Fucking brilliant. Best with friends



You posted this at 3.15 am. I'm replying at 5,20 am. Says it all really. 

Stunning early access game. Bug free, 1gb download. Can't Stop Playing...


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 16, 2021)

dervish said:


> I have an old computer that I wasn't doing much with so I decided to see if I could turn it into a steam machine or something. Had a look at steamos but it hasn't been updated in ages so I downloaded a copy of GamerOS, once installed it completely takes over your computer and turns it into a dedicated steam machine. It works brilliantly, loads of games just work, and if they are windows they often automatically install the right version of proton and just work. You can also access the backend so you can install your own roms or choose from a list of apps including stuff like Kodi. You can plug in a controller, it supports PS4, xbox etc and it maps it automatically, Oh and it supports remote play so you can stream from another more powerful machine.
> I've been having great fun playing all the weird indy games I wouldn't have bothered with otherwise.
> 
> Well, I would be over the moon with my setup if one of my horrible children hadn't managed to smash the screen of the only two month old 4k TV I had only just bought.



Okay, so potentially stupid "I'm not that _that_ techy" question, if I have an old pc with no OS currently installed, could I boot it from a thumb drive straight into gamerOS?

(My son built himself a new pc and, obviously, moved the SSD with windows on it. Old machine has a secondary SSD still on it)

Sorry to hear about the TV (((derv)))


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2021)

InfoBurner said:


> You posted this at 3.15 am. I'm replying at 5,20 am. Says it all really.
> 
> Stunning early access game. Bug free, 1gb download. Can't Stop Playing...


Innit   There's ten of us bought it this week and we've chipped in for a dedicated server so any of us can play any time


----------



## dervish (Feb 16, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Okay, so potentially stupid "I'm not that _that_ techy" question, if I have an old pc with no OS currently installed, could I boot it from a thumb drive straight into gamerOS?
> 
> (My son built himself a new pc and, obviously, moved the SSD with windows on it. Old machine has a secondary SSD still on it)
> 
> Sorry to hear about the TV (((derv)))



Not quite, that was what I wanted to do initially. But you can install it from a usb stick onto the ssd and use it like that. It will wipe the disk though so be warned. 

But you really don't need to be techy, it was a surprisingly smooth process and much more enjoyable playing the random indy games I've collected, didn't realise that actually Braid is quite fun and really good looking game.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 16, 2021)

dervish said:


> Not quite, that was what I wanted to do initially. But you can install it from a usb stick onto the ssd and use it like that. It will wipe the disk though so be warned.
> 
> But you really don't need to be techy, it was a surprisingly smooth process and much more enjoyable playing the random indy games I've collected, didn't realise that actually Braid is quite fun and really good looking game.



The SSD is clean anyway, so that's ideal. Ta!

The wife is going to be very excited when I explain that I'll now have a pc in the front room as well as the PS4


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 16, 2021)

there are other alternatives out there that work well

GeforceNow which does work well at 1080p WITH ray tracing but the problem is some studios are in wrangles with nvidia so arent allowed on there atm ( Dark souls for 1 )

or as I have been banging on about and using for over 2 years now is Shadow pc , I HAVE A 100 Mb internet connection which works really well , for 12.99 a month you get a fully fledged win 10 pc with a gtx 1080 gfx , which eats up everything at 1080p - 1440p pretty much max settings , and some games at 4k medium to high settings . Also connected to a 1gb connection


----------



## Sunray (Feb 23, 2021)

I've been playing Chunsoft games, I started playing these when I got a massive discount on the Zero Escape: Nonary games.  Its a weird style but as I got into it they grew on me.

I'm playing the new one called Zero Time Dilemma.  Puzzles are hard but fun, the story is interesting.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 24, 2021)

Man I tell you what, playing old Amiga games sure makes me appreciate modern gaming design. Clumsy and unintuitive interfaces, poor usage of visual space, the inability in certain games to move and shoot at the same time (which in the case of one game made it impossible to beat). That's if I can get the game to run in the emulator at all; sometimes a game will just stop and become completely unresponsive after loading, or get caught in an endless disk-reading loop. Very disappointing, especially since I have no idea what settings in the emulator to play with, unlike when I try DOS emulation.

Here's one game I randomly pulled from a ROM archive and gave a go, it's called Cyborg Crisis and was released in 1997.



Considering that 1997 was when Quake 2 and GoldenEye came out, I'm inclined to think the above was a solo effort.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 25, 2021)

This one is actually pretty good; Deluxe Galaga from 1994:


----------



## NoXion (Feb 25, 2021)

I got another emulation story for y'all. So I was giving this XZ Spectrum emulator a go, which comes with an online library of tapes which will serve you a random selection of five out thousands of games in the archive. I chose a game that looked interesting, namely Last Mission released in 1986. After loading the tape I come to a screen with a countdown from about ~600. It's going too fast for it to be measuring seconds. So I decide to watch what happens when the counter reaches zero, thinking maybe that's how the game starts. This countdown takes a couple of minutes, so I watch a YouTube video on another monitor while I wait for it to run down.

Towards the end I notice it reaching zero, so I'm paying attention when it happens. The screen flashes a message me, which I paraphrase thusly: "End of tape reached, please reset to play". Oh.

Turns out that's how Spectrum tapes behave? They keep running? Here's me thinking that the machine just loaded stuff from the tape into memory as and when needed, which in retrospect is a very silly thing to expect of a home computer first released in 1982. I like to dive head-first into things so this is to be expected, but I find that IT stuff practical experience embeds knowledge more deeply than theoretical study.

Learning things about the systems involved is part of the fun of emulation for me.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 25, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I got another emulation story for y'all. So I was giving this XZ Spectrum emulator a go, which comes with an online library of tapes which will serve you a random selection of five out thousands of games in the archive. I chose a game that looked interesting, namely Last Mission released in 1986. After loading the tape I come to a screen with a countdown from about ~600. It's going too fast for it to be measuring seconds. So I decide to watch what happens when the counter reaches zero, thinking maybe that's how the game starts. This countdown takes a couple of minutes, so I watch a YouTube video on another monitor while I wait for it to run down.
> 
> Towards the end I notice it reaching zero, so I'm paying attention when it happens. The screen flashes a message me, which I paraphrase thusly: "End of tape reached, please reset to play". Oh.
> 
> ...


I wrote a monster maze type game for the ZX Spectrum in 1983. I submitted it to a competition in a magazine, and I won 1st place with it. 
My biggest regret in life is not going into a career in software when I left school. I was a natural at it, but my dad had other ideas, which involved me getting a 'real job', working with him.


----------



## Supine (Feb 25, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I wrote a monster maze type game for the ZX Spectrum in 1983. I submitted it to a competition in a magazine, and I won 1st place with it.
> My biggest regret in life is not going into a career in software when I left school. I was a natural at it, but my dad had other ideas, which involved me getting a 'real job', working with him.



I will have seen that! Obviously I have no memory of it though


----------



## tommers (Feb 26, 2021)

tommers said:


> Played the Fights in Tight Spaces prologue, which is free on Steam. Played the demo last year, which was great, and things have noticeably improved from there.
> 
> It's clearly influenced by Into The Breach and John Wick Hex (and I see that Mike Bithell has appeared in the credits). It's so far up my street that it's basically my house, but it's really good. Card-based, trick people into hitting each other, bash their heads into scenery. Like a Hollywood action film but if it was a puzzle game. You can try it for free.
> 
> Really looking forward to it being released, think it is already out on Xbox.



This out now (in Early Access).  The downside of it is that sometimes you can be left with no way of getting out of the way of a kicking, but I think that will improve once you know which cards are valuable (e.g. slip, which means you can dodge round somebody is really useful).  But it's really stylish and satisfying and sometimes you put some things together that make you feel well cool.  Good variety of cards, different starting sets to make you play in different ways, tough enemies... it's all good.  Sometimes it doesn't make it very clear what is going to happen (for example, the fact that this enemy is going to push you is hidden away in their description) but you learn that stuff.

Jumping up onto a wall just so you can smack somebody in the face even harder really never gets old.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 26, 2021)

I've finally got properly into RDR2. I think I've managed to get past how beautiful it is and actually crack on with the missions and now I'm properly addicted. Got to chapter 4 in St Denis and loving it. Spent half an hour in one of the theatres last night antagonising all the performers. The amount of stuff you can do is just amazing. The level of detail is astonishing.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 26, 2021)

Trying and not really succeeding at Echo Arena (VR game very like the game in Ender’s Game but with a Tron-like disc thing).  

Not great with heights and zero-gravity oddly doesn’t help much.  You’d think it wouldn’t matter when there is no such thing as “down”...


----------



## golightly (Feb 28, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I've finally got properly into RDR2. I think I've managed to get past how beautiful it is and actually crack on with the missions and now I'm properly addicted. Got to chapter 4 in St Denis and loving it. Spent half an hour in one of the theatres last night antagonising all the performers. The amount of stuff you can do is just amazing. The level of detail is astonishing.



I tried to get into RDR2 a while back but it was while I was recovering from COVID, which somewhat coloured my experience and I gave up. I will try it again. I just hope it hasn't been indelibly associated with feeling dreadful.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 9, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm back playing EVE Online for the first time in years. We'll see if it holds my interest or if I burn out on it again.


Lasted a month. Moved on to Black Desert Online, which is actually ridiculously complicated for what I initially thought was just another WoW-like MMO but with better graphics.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 9, 2021)

Still on CK3 and Football manager. Bought shadow of Mordor today though for a more action based game! Need to get a pro controller for the switch too as the 8-bit one hasn't been great.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 10, 2021)

Sampling Farpoint (VR) from this month's free PS Plus games.  Pretty decent graphics-wise and Borderlands-ish in terms of setting.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 10, 2021)

Assassin's Creed Valhalla. More of the same AC but with Vikings.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2021)

Anyone played Final Fantasy VII? Any good? Is it just a space opera or is there plenty of fighting?
Really stuck at the moment, don’t really have time to play but also none of the games I have right now are getting me excited to play


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone played Final Fantasy VII? Any good? Is it just a space opera or is there plenty of fighting?
> Really stuck at the moment, don’t really have time to play but also none of the games I have right now are getting me excited to play



I played the start of it and wasn't really enjoying it, but maybe the combat system needs longer to get used to.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 11, 2021)

Still Valheim


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 11, 2021)

golightly said:


> I tried to get into RDR2 a while back but it was while I was recovering from COVID, which somewhat coloured my experience and I gave up. I will try it again. I just hope it hasn't been indelibly associated with feeling dreadful.


I misread that and thought you were getting into some rather niche star wars erotica.


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I played the start of it and wasn't really enjoying it, but maybe the combat system needs longer to get used to.


 Isn't it the same as the original? Turn based, pick an ability, classic JRPG?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 11, 2021)

tommers said:


> Isn't it the same as the original? Turn based, pick an ability, classic JRPG?



I've never played the original, but going by reviews it's a bit different - seems like a blend of live action bashing things and strategic decisions.  Once you bash someone enough, you can launch a special attack on them (time slows down while you choose).  I didn't play for long though.


----------



## VfromtheG (Mar 13, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Man I tell you what, playing old Amiga games sure makes me appreciate modern gaming design.



Moonstone, Gravity Wars, Roadrash, Monkey Island, Driller and WizKid are the notable games i remember . It had a gorgeous sound chip too .


----------



## VfromtheG (Mar 13, 2021)

Rrrrepost


----------



## NoXion (Mar 13, 2021)

VfromtheG said:


> Moonstone, Gravity Wars, Roadrash, Monkey Island, Driller and WizKid are the notable games i remember . It had a gorgeous sound chip too .



Lemmings on the Amiga was probably one of the first ever video games I played. The Amiga soundtrack for that game is definitely superior to the Windows MIDI version.


----------



## VfromtheG (Mar 13, 2021)

I used to use an Amiga 1200 running octamed as the basis for a live set. If you listen to old tunes ... Some Justice comes to mind .. you can hear the distinctive wine from the chip in there and crunchy 8 bit samples are still replicated.


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2021)

Still doing it.


----------



## VfromtheG (Mar 13, 2021)

I met a bloke at a Peace News event who was heavily involved with the development of the Amiga sound chip ... and octamed .
What i loved about octamed was the tracker sequencing being done entirely from the computer keyboard... which I found comfortable . More so than using Ableton Push2 now Tbh.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 14, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Sampling Farpoint (VR) from this month's free PS Plus games.  Pretty decent graphics-wise and Borderlands-ish in terms of setting.



I pondered PSVR for ages but in the end plumped for the Quest 2.  Having a lot of fun with Population One at the moment.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 14, 2021)

8ball said:


> I pondered PSVR for ages but in the end plumped for the Quest 2.  Having a lot of fun with Population One at the moment.



Looks fun.  I was looking at other current VR systems out of interest, but will definitely be waiting to see what the next PSVR is like (since I intend on getting a PS5 at some point).


----------



## splonkydoo (Mar 15, 2021)

Broken Sword 2.5 on Scummvm


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 16, 2021)

Bought GeForce now to play Crusader Kings, but that was a mistake, I don't really have the time to sink into something like that at the moment. Tried playing War Frame. Only a few hours, but it's quite satisfactory, running round hitting things with a sword. I know it's a freemium type game, but not done enough to see any limitations so far. Frustratingly Geforce now doesn't support 1440p, but 1080 didn't look as bad as I feared it might on the new PC screen (that wasn't acutally supposed to be for gaming).

It's been years since I've played mouse and keyboard, but I really enjoyed it, despite years of playing with a PS4 (albeit rather infrequently) I never really got the hang of FPS on a pad, but slipped right back into it. Maybe when graphics card prices are sensible again I might be tempted.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 16, 2021)

Black Mesa!!!!
Following dervish's advice re: GamerOS and despite some fucking about*, I now have the loveliness of a refurbished Half-Life up on my telly and played with a controller. Which pleases me greatly as I missed it first time around. (I was far too busy taking drugs). Also, apparently they updated all the later levels - the Xen sections? - which were allegedly much derided at the time.

Also still playing RDR2, Doom: Eternal and Far: Lone Sails on the PS4.

I am spoilt for choice, picking which ever one fits my mood. As I suspected, Mrs St8 is _thrilled_ that I now have a PC in the front room, thrilled I tell ya. Although she is looking forward to me playing Portal 2 again - as am I! Got a whole back catalogue of old games to revisit ... 


*it simply would not launch Steam for the first couple of weeks as it thought I had no internet connection, despite having used that to complete the install ... then suddenly started working, just as I was about to crack and - urgh - buy Windows <shudder>


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 16, 2021)

splonkydoo said:


> Broken Sword 2.5 on Scummvm



I don't know the series that well but ... 2_.5_? What's that about then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2021)

Got a cheapo triple pack of GTA3/Vice City/San Andreas and immediately regretted it. They haven’t aged well. Forgot they came out on PS2. Still, the music’s good


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2021)

Also Uncharted: The Lost Legacy. Looks amazing. The setting is India and it actually look like it


----------



## D'wards (Mar 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Got a cheapo triple pack of GTA3/Vice City/San Andreas and immediately regretted it. They haven’t aged well. Forgot they came out on PS2. Still, the music’s good


No quick restart when you die during a mission right?


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 16, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Bought GeForce now to play Crusader Kings, but that was a mistake, I don't really have the time to sink into something like that at the moment. Tried playing War Frame. Only a few hours, but it's quite satisfactory, running round hitting things with a sword. I know it's a freemium type game, but not done enough to see any limitations so far. Frustratingly Geforce now doesn't support 1440p, but 1080 didn't look as bad as I feared it might on the new PC screen (that wasn't acutally supposed to be for gaming).
> 
> It's been years since I've played mouse and keyboard, but I really enjoyed it, despite years of playing with a PS4 (albeit rather infrequently) I never really got the hang of FPS on a pad, but slipped right back into it. Maybe when graphics card prices are sensible again I might be tempted.



CK is definitely worth getting into, but it is an absolute time sink. I was on it for over 13 hours the other day holding on to the Alba throne. Stopped to eat etc so not just solid playing but pretty much all day.

 By worth getting into I guess I mean if you literally have nothing else going on. I can pick it up for shorted plays though now I've got the hang of it.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2021)

Now the kids are back at school I'm very tempted to take a day holiday just so I can play vidyagames for a day.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 17, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> CK is definitely worth getting into, but it is an absolute time sink. I was on it for over 13 hours the other day holding on to the Alba throne. Stopped to eat etc so not just solid playing but pretty much all day.
> 
> By worth getting into I guess I mean if you literally have nothing else going on. I can pick it up for shorted plays though now I've got the hang of it.



This is basically the opposite of my life at the moment 

It's daft really. I'm drawn to huge games when I know I've got so little time to play them. I've still not finished Red Dead and that was started over a year ago.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 17, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> This is basically the opposite of my life at the moment
> 
> It's daft really. I'm drawn to huge games when I know I've got so little time to play them. I've still not finished Red Dead and that was started over a year ago.



Yeah I know what you mean. I've started so many games like The Witcher and not managed to finish it off, but they are the best games. Games like CK, Civ and Football Manager are also my favourites and you can't really complete them.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 17, 2021)

tommers said:


> Now the kids are back at school I'm very tempted to take a day holiday just so I can play vidyagames for a day.


I'm taking next week off, probably not going to do much else apart from play games.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2021)

Good to see society getting back to normal.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 25, 2021)

We've recently got a Switch after months and months of badgering by my daughter. 

So, I've been playing _that_ Zelda game.  It's very good.  

I've also been playing Animal Crossing.  It's also very good, especially the constant bad jokes.  My daughter is obviously boss of the island, and I mostly play for short periods of time mainly to be gifted things that she's crafted for me, like a swimsuit.   The local multiplayer is rubbish though.  Very disappointing. 

Before that my and my daughter were playing Stardew Valley, but that descended into some sort of Victorian melodrama where I'd spend all day down the mine, and she'd spend all our profits on beer to woo people in the village.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2021)

Population 1 on Quest 2 is still horribly addictive.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 27, 2021)

Titan fall 2. Didn't get into it a few years ago but gave it another go. Pretty good for a shooter.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 27, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Titan fall 2. Didn't get into it a few years ago but gave it another go. Pretty good for a shooter.



Yeah, I couldn’t be arsed with paying for online play, but got in on sale and really enjoyed the campaign.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm playing Anno 1800. It's very good, but also one of the busiest games imaginable, so much to keep track of at once, quite exhausting. Sort of like Sim City meets Factorio without the hardcore detail of either, but with a lot more going on.

There's a good review of it here: Wot I Think: Anno 1800 

I completed the campaign and now I've given myself infinite money for a bit while I try and rebuild the central city.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 27, 2021)

I took a break from Animal Crossing to play the Super Mario 3D pack on the Switch (the original 3D plus Sunshine and Galaxy).

I started with 3D itself which I had on the N64, for a bit of nostalgia, but quickly remembered what I found frustrating about it the first time - the controls are a pain in the arse, it's really hard to move yourself accurately. Within minutes I was shouting "can you just _read the fucking sign_ no don't jump on it _again_". The game itself is very well put together with a difficulty level that's challenging yet not impossible, but it's not satisfying to be knocked off a cliff because you can't turn the corner properly in time.

I played Sunshine for a bit when I had it on the Cube so went to Galaxy, which is a lot more controllable and polished, but whoa did they have a lot of fun with their "gravity goes where we tell it" physics engine. In the first stages, when you're constantly moving between flat planes and tiny round planets and the inside of planets etc etc it can be really confusing to tell what the hell is going on. This does calm down fairly quickly though, the underlying rules of your environment stop changing every thirty seconds and you can get used to a particular zone. The Wii elements are still a bit irritating (pointing a Wii controller at a screen makes more sense than having to point your joypad) but it doesn't rely on you doing that at high speed so it's ok.

Still playing that for the moment but I expect I will go back to Animal Crossing like I did with Paper Mario, which I still really should finish at some point.


----------



## jcsd (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm still playing Dark Souls 3, Eleden Ring better come out soon...


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2021)

jcsd said:


> I'm still playing Dark Souls 3...



I think those words will be appearing on threads for some time.

Eleden Ring sounds interesting.


----------



## tommers (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm casting about at the moment for something to take my interest. Monster Train has a new DLC with a new faction and some new mechanics but it makes everything a bit less elegant than it was before. I mean it's still fun but... 

Tried Generation Zero, decent enough but didn't grab me really. Looting endless volvos gets a bit samey after a while. 

Disco Elysium director's cut is out tomorrow though, which should solve the problem.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 29, 2021)

Late to all these but finished Red Dead Redemption a while ago which turned out to be excellent after all the horse riding. Surprisingly touching in places with quite a dark plot twist halfway through. Finished God of War over the weekend & there's a quietly emotional relationship in there too. Along with excellent button mashing violence and some genuinely funny dialogue. Played Metal Gear Solid V for a few days but it's so hard I put it on the back burner til I can be arsed putting the time in. I'm not playing it on easy mode as there's no way I'm wearing the chicken hat.

Witcher 3 next maybe. Are the first 2 worth it or just jump in at 3? 

I'll wait til AC Valhalla comes down in price before having a go at that I reckon. Any others? Horizon Zero Dawn? Ghost of Tsushima? Hellblade?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2021)

Dunno about the other Witchers, but 3 is excellent.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 31, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Witcher 3 next maybe. Are the first 2 worth it or just jump in at 3?


Witcher 2 is pretty good, although it's a bit janky to control at times (or that might just be in comparison to 3).


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2021)

Had an hour on W3 last night and not immediately taken - a bit clunky compare to God of War. Need to get my head back into open world I guess. I've lost patience with loads of dialogue


----------



## Chz (Apr 1, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Witcher 2 is pretty good, although it's a bit janky to control at times (or that might just be in comparison to 3).


A *bit*? I gave it a day or two the first time and uninstalled it. Took me years to get back to playing it. Though I admit it was worth the faff of figuring out a sane control scheme to reprogram everything into. There's a great game hidden behind an impenetrable control scheme.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2021)

Mortal Kombat: Komplete Edition
Recently watched the new Mortal Kombat animated film (v gory) and it reminded me that I like these games. Feddy Krueger is in this one.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 1, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Had an hour on W3 last night and not immediately taken - a bit clunky compare to God of War. Need to get my head back into open world I guess. I've lost patience with loads of dialogue


I'd keep at it, I think it's probably the best Western RPG.   The writing is great*, and the medieval squalor around the edges is done well.  Plus the times the games effectivly goes 'so you thought you made the 'good' choice here? lets see what you've f*cked up with that choice' are a nice touch. 



*admittedly writing for computer games being great is a lower bar than for books/film/etc


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 3, 2021)

Currently playing Subnautica (it'd Currently free onthe PlayStation), and it great! 

I'd of gpt it sooner if I weren't skint. I really like the slow burning plot.
It's got a visual aesthetic similar to No Man's Sky, bit with the added storyline it makes the whole experience all lot more engaging. 

My only real issue is it has really long save times (like over a couple of minutes), so often I'll finish playing, save, and because I'm so used to saving happening in a second, I'll switch it off and lose a few hours of gameplay.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 7, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Currently playing Subnautica (it'd Currently free onthe PlayStation), and it great!
> 
> I'd of gpt it sooner if I weren't skint. I really like the slow burning plot.
> It's got a visual aesthetic similar to No Man's Sky, bit with the added storyline it makes the whole experience all lot more engaging.
> ...



Loved that game. Don't remember the save problem though. My memory is fucking shocking however.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think it just takes longer to save the longer you go in the game.

I only know this cos i got stuck on a wall and had to start again.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 8, 2021)

Just downloaded this month's free PS Plus games (Days Gone and Zombie Army 4) to play.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2021)

Days gone is a great if underrated game, but does take a few hours to get into , so please bear with it.

Also on ps now for a few months ( not technically free I know ) is Marvels Avengers , looks pretty , I can say that much for it


----------



## bmd (Apr 8, 2021)

I quite liked Days Gone, for a fetch quest game. I played it after The Last of Us 2, so, you know, that made it look a bit like it has been made by a 5 year old but still, it was pretty good. 

I'm working my way through the Switch back catalogue via emulation. I'm just embarking on Super Mario Odyssey. Honestly not sure if I have enough life left for the entire catalogue but I'll have a good go.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 8, 2021)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.  I thought the original Last Of Us was very pretty, but dull as hell to play - just no variety at all.  I generally enjoy more open world style games because there's more shit to get up to.

(That said, would give Last of Us 2 a shot if it's ever a PS Plus freebie.   )

We've got to the stage in the last gen cycle when I can't even remember what the last game I bought was - PS Plus to thank for that!


----------



## bmd (Apr 8, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again.  I thought the original Last Of Us was very pretty, but dull as hell to play - just no variety at all.  I generally enjoy more open world style games because there's more shit to get up to.
> 
> (That said, would give Last of Us 2 a shot if it's ever a PS Plus freebie.   )
> 
> We've got to the stage in the last gen cycle when I can't even remember what the last game I bought was - PS Plus to thank for that!



PS Plus is bloody good, isn't it? What did you think of Remnant? I bloody love that game. 

TLoU2 will be a freebie when 3 comes out in ten years time.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 8, 2021)

bmd said:


> PS Plus is bloody good, isn't it? What did you think of Remnant? I bloody love that game.
> 
> TLoU2 will be a freebie when 3 comes out in ten years time.



I downloaded Remnant but haven't played it yet.  There was also that slew of PSVR games given away free in the last month...


----------



## bmd (Apr 8, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I downloaded Remnant but haven't played it yet.  There was also that slew of PSVR games given away free in the last month...



Never done VR. I was waiting for it to be named a fad and sold off for 50p at jumble sales.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 11, 2021)

Just bought Death Stranding, Control, and Horizon Zero Dawn now I have a PC that will run them. Have started the first of these; it's fucking nuts lol


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 19, 2021)

Still Zelda.  I can see why it was so acclaimed.   But also with side ordera of Mario Kart, Just Dance, and Mario Party. Although much less of that, because it causes such THIS IS UNFAIR!!!!!!111!!!!1!!!! THE COMPUTER IS CHEATING!!!!1111!!! rage in my daughter.

Also like the dutiful sucker, I mean dad I am, I also played Animal Crossing a little because she wanted me to wish on a shooting star, because they're superrare or something, and one was due that night.

I've been really impressed with the Switch.


----------



## Looby (Apr 19, 2021)

ohmyliver said:


> Still Zelda.  I can see why it was so acclaimed.   But also with side ordera of Mario Kart, Just Dance, and Mario Party. Although much less of that, because it causes such THIS IS UNFAIR!!!!!!111!!!!1!!!! THE COMPUTER IS CHEATING!!!!1111!!! rage in my daughter.
> 
> Also like the dutiful sucker, I mean dad I am, I also played Animal Crossing a little because she wanted me to wish on a shooting star, because they're superrare or something, and one was due that night.
> 
> I've been really impressed with the Switch.


Mario party makes me rage and I’m 42.
We’re replaying BOTW at the moment. It’s quite fun pootling around. I have no desire to do the end fight stuff but probably will get sucked in.
We’ve still got stuff to do on the Mario vs Bowser game I think.
Will possibly go back to Animal Crossing for a bit as spring and summer are lovely.
I really do love the Switch. Nintendo are amazing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2021)

I despise all Nintendo/Mario games. Too retro for me.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I despise all Nintendo/Mario games. Too retro for me.


Zelda Breath of the Wild looks and feels what it would be like if Studio Ghibli had made a better Skyrim. Someone recently discovered that a really good way of fishing was to look for flocks of sea birds over the sea and then, err, chuck a bomb at the sea underneath them, because said bird flocks go fishing.   That's quite a nice example of the world systems. 

I'm not sold on the 'retro' games thing, because frankly, games are _so_ much better now days, in terms of graphics, complex world system, opponent AI, story telling, etc.  The form factor of the Switch, and it's catering for both casual gamers, and more hardcore gamers is impressive.   Also with an 8 year old, in the house, I don't really want to play hardcore blow/beat/shoot/etc the flip out of things games in the same way that I wouldn't be watching 18 certificate films with her. 

So, in short C64 drool, and Speckies rule.  _nods_


----------



## 8ball (Apr 20, 2021)

Mad Max on PS4 after someone mentioning it being worth a go on the sale.
Good clean post-apocalyptic car crunching, bone-cracking fun.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 20, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Just bought Death Stranding, Control, and Horizon Zero Dawn now I have a PC that will run them. Have started the first of these; it's fucking nuts lol



Yeah, peak-Kojima.  Control is also quite quirky but in a different way, and HZD is just fantastic.  Good choices.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 21, 2021)

My time is split between Football manager, Crusader Kings 3 and Shadow of Mordor at the moment. 

Shadow of Mordor is really good. About 20 hours in and once you get the hang of it it's great. 

Ditched Far Cry 4, but might give 5 a go at some point.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 21, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Ditched Far Cry 4, but might give 5 a go at some point.



If you didn’t like 4, I’d maybe give 5 a miss.


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2021)

Just started Outward. Reminds me of morrowind, pretty decent so far.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 21, 2021)

8ball said:


> If you didn’t like 4, I’d maybe give 5 a miss.



I didn't really give 4 a chance mainly because I wasn't keen on the setting in the mountains. I couldn't be bothered with the climbing. Is 5 different? I liked 3.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 21, 2021)

Mortal Kombat 11

Why, god knows. I get stupidly angry when I lose.

Which is often.


----------



## golightly (Apr 23, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Mortal Kombat 11
> 
> Why, god knows. I get stupidly angry when I lose.
> 
> Which is often.



I don't know. Sometimes we have this knuckled-headed idea that we won't let a game beat us. I'm currently replaying Homeworld after many years. I'm finding it much harder than when I used to play it in the 90's, which is kind of depressing really.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 23, 2021)

golightly said:


> I don't know. Sometimes we have this knuckled-headed idea that we won't let a game beat us. I'm currently replaying Homeworld after many years. I'm finding it much harder than when I used to play it in the 90's, which is kind of depressing really.



The sad truth is that I am basically shit at video games. You should watch me play Call of Duty. These twitch streaming kids getting their 25-0 killstreaks and there's me unable to get anything.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 23, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I didn't really give 4 a chance mainly because I wasn't keen on the setting in the mountains. I couldn't be bothered with the climbing. Is 5 different? I liked 3.



Oh, if you liked 3, then 5 is worth a go, I'd say.  I thought 4 was a lot like 3, but with some nice enhanced ways of engineering chaos between enemies and the local fauna - I really enjoyed it.
Plus, the crab rangoon is really very good.


----------



## bmd (Apr 25, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Just bought Death Stranding, Control, and Horizon Zero Dawn now I have a PC that will run them. Have started the first of these; it's fucking nuts lol



Death Stranding should have been called 'Death Stranding, lol'. Carrying your dead mum about is just the best ever thing in a video game. In anyone's opinion. Yes it is.

I'm replaying Wasteland 2. I'm currently trying to get to the Ag Centre aka the start of the game. I have just moved the difficulty down from rock hard to super easy and am progressing nicely, tyvm.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 25, 2021)

Still loving Zelda. The merchant Beedle who is seemingly at every stables you visit is a Jeremy Beadle/Beadle's about reference? Right?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2021)

ohmyliver said:


> Still loving Zelda. The merchant Beedle who is seemingly at every stables you visit is a Jeremy Beadle/Beadle's about reference? Right?


No, probs just his job


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2021)

Outriders, played the demo and had fun then saw it was 50 quid in Tesco's ( game prices these days ffs ) yesterday and thought sod it, who needs food...

I'm pretty impressed with it, think Division 2 / Mass Effect / Gears of War in nice alien environments , it's pretty too.
Is it worth 50 quid ? I've not delved that far into it and not tried the co-op yet so not sure, but if you can get it for 40 , id say go for ( note you have to be online to play it )

EDIT : It’s great fun in co-op too


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No, probs just his job


spoilsport!


----------



## Sunray (Apr 29, 2021)

Ghost runner which I got in a Steam sale.

Kinda Super meat boy v Mirrors edge but faster and if you pull that kill streak off, insanely satisfying.  It's a super twitchy game.
Had to set the dpi on my G503 to 6300 to play this game, I can't use the mouse set like that in windows.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 29, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Outriders, played the demo and had fun then saw it was 50 quid in Tesco's ( game prices these days ffs ) yesterday and thought sod it, who needs food...
> 
> I'm pretty impressed with it, think Division 2 / Mass Effect / Gears of War in nice alien environments , it's pretty too.
> Is it worth 50 quid ? I've not delved that far into it and not tried the co-op yet so not sure, but if you can get it for 40 , id say go for ( note you have to be online to play it )
> ...



All the YouTube reviewers are going don't get it till they fix some of the terrible issues that are plaguing it, especially not being able to play it at all.


----------



## bmd (Apr 30, 2021)

Dealt out loads of weedkiller at the Ag Centre but currently scratching my head about how to get the actual weedkiller gun thing. Anyone remember? Fuck you, walkthrough!

Just about to start Encased and Stellar Tactics, for more of the same.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 30, 2021)

Been playing Shadow of the Tomb Raider for a few weeks on and off, think I'm around halfway through the main story by now. Although tbf it's basically Lara Croft: Mass Murderer, she's a straight-up psychopath by now.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 2, 2021)

I've been playing Tonight We Riot on the Switch.



Obviously as a game about fighting dumb riot cops and the capitalist system (with a guest appearance by Riot Dog) the theme will meet with favour on Urban. It's a good game as well though - the presentation is great but there's a big element of skill alongside the Cannon Fodder-style side-scrolling action. Your only metric of success is how many of your comrades survive, so while you can sometimes just bash through, it's best to try to approach things tactically. Molotovs, for instance, tend to be a bit counter-productive in close quarters, but are good against vehicles (especially when someone has left a gas cylinder nearby - definitely don't let your comrades hang around near those). A hail of bricks seems to work well in most circumstances, but it is possible to run out of bricks.

Also, your effectiveness is greatly increased when you have a lot of people. You normally outnumber the cops, but a poor decision like charging them while watercannons are shooting can mean you lose that advantage even if you beat them, and then you are quite fucked for the next encounter.


----------



## ChrisC (May 2, 2021)

Stellaris: Nemesis.









						Stellaris - Paradox Interactive
					

Paradox Interactive is a world leading PC games publisher known for games such as Cities: Skylines, Europa Universalis and Crusader Kings.




					www.paradoxplaza.com


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 3, 2021)

Picked up Death Stranding the other day when it was on sale. It's very weird.


----------



## bmd (May 3, 2021)

Death Stranding, lol. It is more than the sum of its parts. Much more.


----------



## Crispy (May 3, 2021)

Crispy said:


> Steam is trying to tell me something
> View attachment 242136


I didn't listen >_<


----------



## golightly (May 3, 2021)

A  thousand hours! 353 hours for Skyrim is the longest I've played on any one game.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 4, 2021)

I dread to think what I racked up on Civ 4. A thousand hours would be pretty conservative I think.


----------



## cybershot (May 5, 2021)

Started playing something called grand theft auto v. It’s pretty good. Is it new?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 5, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Started playing something called grand theft auto v. It’s pretty good. Is it new?


I cannot imagine this is a serious question!


----------



## fishfinger (May 5, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Started playing something called grand theft auto v. It’s pretty good. Is it new?


Brand new this century!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2021)

You may laugh, but a new updated ps5 version is coming soon. Also apparently GTA online is coming free to PS5 users


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 5, 2021)

Crispy said:


> I didn't listen >_<
> View attachment 266178


Hold my beer


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Hold my beer
> 
> View attachment 266578


Good work commander !!


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Hold my beer
> 
> View attachment 266578


Sorry I dropped your beer in shock and awe


----------



## bmd (May 5, 2021)

ohmyliver said:


> Still loving Zelda. The merchant Beedle who is seemingly at every stables you visit is a Jeremy Beadle/Beadle's about reference? Right?



That is correct. You may find that some others deny your discovery but that's just because they don't have a Switch.  for them YAY! for you and your daughter.



golightly said:


> A  thousand hours! 353 hours for Skyrim is the longest I've played on any one game.



A few thou on Destiny. No regrets. 

Encased is one of those games where there is something missing. I think it's most of the fun. I like it but my god does it drag very little out for very long. Get on with it, for the love of fairies, get on with it!


----------



## cybershot (May 5, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I cannot imagine this is a serious question!



of course it’s not.😂


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 8, 2021)

Wreckfest , this month on ps plus, a really good fun destruction derby / banger racer , and you get to race sofas and a robin reliant vs 24 busses


----------



## BristolEcho (May 9, 2021)

Just finished Shadow of Mordor. I know I am 7-8 years to late but I really enjoyed it. It's made me want to listen to audio books of LOTR so think I'll get around to that at some point and will probably get the sequel next. 

Going to get a Mario game on the Switch next. 

Still playing a lot of Football Manager and also planning my next CK3 play-through.


----------



## steveo87 (May 15, 2021)

For a number of reasons, work has been next level shite over the past forty eight hours, so I bought Mass Effect Remastered, and all being well it should be downloaded and waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## cybershot (May 15, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Started playing something called grand theft auto v. It’s pretty good. Is it new?



Finished the main story arc. Very enjoyable. Will probably carry on messing around in the city. 

Have downloaded soul calibre vi. 

I’m currently subscribed to game pass but if I’m honest it’s getting difficult to choose stuff I want to play. I’ve either got it on disc already (picked up cheaply) or there is an upgraded X/S version so will hold off playing it until I eventually get one.  Will definitely let the sub expire in august (was a 3 month code obtained cheaply via hotukdeals) got purely to play gta v as it’s price never really comes down and didn’t expect to get through it as quickly as I did tbh but was great fun was difficult to put down.

Not like I don’t have a huge pile of shame to get through anyway. Although again a few of those have now had X/S enhancements

Really want to hold off on a series X until bundles become available which I guess won’t be anytime soon.


----------



## Sunray (May 17, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Hold my beer
> 
> View attachment 266578


Over 6 years playing 8 hours a day, every day.  
I suggest selling your PC and not replacing it.


----------



## cybershot (May 25, 2021)

Soulcalibre vi is actually a really good fighter. Loads of different story modes and the fighting is as challenging as you want it to be.

also started the outer worlds.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2021)

been giving  ' Nioh' a bash last night / today, it's pretty souls like, as in f-ing hard but i like it


----------



## souljacker (May 25, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Soulcalibre vi is actually a really good fighter. Loads of different story modes and the fighting is as challenging as you want it to be.
> 
> also started the outer worlds.


Always thought the soul caliber games were better 3d fighters than virtua fighter or Tekken.


----------



## The39thStep (May 25, 2021)

Phoenix Point One Year Edition . Once you get into this it’s good . Bit of a juggle about time, resources, building basis , stealing from or allying with factions but it’s worth getting into and learning from the game mechanics .


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2021)

Soul Calibur on the Dreamcast was one of its best games. I got VI recently, need to replace my fucked controller though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 25, 2021)

The Soul still burns!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 25, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Phoenix Point One Year Edition . Once you get into this it’s good . Bit of a juggle about time, resources, building basis , stealing from or allying with factions but it’s worth getting into and learning from the game mechanics .


That's the one that's basically xcom right?


----------



## splonkydoo (May 25, 2021)

Been on a Trackmania buzz recently


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> That's the one that's basically xcom right?


Yeah, it's by Julian gollop who wrote the original x-com. It's a bit rough around the edges. Nowhere near as polished as the XCom reboot but it can be fun.


----------



## fishfinger (May 25, 2021)

Days Gone, on PC.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2021)

Finally started the Yakuza dragon thing. Played it for like 6 hours and 5 of those have been cutscenes. I really hope it opens up a bit.


----------



## The39thStep (May 25, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> That's the one that's basically xcom right?


Yes , it’s based on XCom but you are best off playing it if you like XCom but don’t expect it to be XCom 3  if you see what I mean .


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> Days Gone, on PC.


I just competed it on playstation after my first playthrough a year ago's, save fucked up so decided whilst im off work to do it again.

I loved it, so much that if i ever get a decent GFX card again il get it again on pc.


----------



## dervish (May 26, 2021)

splonkydoo said:


> Been on a Trackmania buzz recently


Trackmania is a game that fascinates me, the amount of time, effort and brainpower people put into shaving 0.0001 secs from a laptime is insane. 

wirtual does a really great series of youtube videos on it. 

I'm really bad at it though.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 28, 2021)

Downloaded Bus Simulator 18 today thinking it would be moderately relaxing. Couldn't even figure out how to start the bus and just getting into it was hard.


----------



## Dandred (May 29, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> Days Gone, on PC.


I'm playing this but really don't like it, feels way to scripted and movement is so clunky. It feeling just like jumping through hoops.


----------



## fishfinger (May 29, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I'm playing this but really don't like it, feels way to scripted and movement is so clunky. It feeling just like jumping through hoops.


There are _a lot_ of cinematics - Although you can just explore without going on missions, it is very story driven. And as you say, it is a little clunky at times.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2021)

Finally got into Ghost of Tsushima last night on the eve of a long sunny weekend - d'oh!
It's absolutely stunning to look at and so smooth to play. Even the story and side missions are engaging.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 29, 2021)

Biomutant. Hasn't had great reviews and i can kind of see why. But you know what? I'm loving it. It looks _lovely_, the world is huge and great to explore, the music is poignant and evocative, the combat is good enough and the story's ok. If you can get beyond the cutesy language ("this is a flush-stool, used to get rid of yellow-juice and brown bobs") and fighting hulking enemies inexplicably named things like Wibblyroars and Mumplesnorts then you might like it. 

Don't do as I did and pay £55 for it though. It's pretty marmite.


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2021)

Solasta: Crown of something or other. Decent enough D&D thing, voice acting and the face graphics are a bit shonky, and the story is the usual guff, but the battles are pretty cool and it's turn based rather than RTWP so it's pretty fun.

It's also on Game Pass so basically free. Basically.


----------



## MapWatcher (May 31, 2021)

Trying to get back into Elite: Dangerous, ready for when the Odyssey update is released for consoles


----------



## Crispy (Jun 3, 2021)

Crispy said:


> I didn't listen >_<
> View attachment 266178


I'm home alone and so trying my hand at the whole streaming thing. Playing some tunes and slaying the spire.
Come and hang out and shout at me when I make stupid mistakes


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 3, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Biomutant. Hasn't had great reviews and i can kind of see why. But you know what? I'm loving it. It looks _lovely_, the world is huge and great to explore, the music is poignant and evocative, the combat is good enough and the story's ok. If you can get beyond the cutesy language ("this is a flush-stool, used to get rid of yellow-juice and brown bobs") and fighting hulking enemies inexplicably named things like Wibblyroars and Mumplesnorts then you might like it.
> 
> Don't do as I did and pay £55 for it though. It's pretty marmite.



Thanks. As some of you may have noticed I generally avoid all the pre-release hype about games in favour of deciding myself. Sometimes though so need to be saved from a dud and this is one of those times. Ta for posting


----------



## NoXion (Jun 8, 2021)

*Cybernoid - The Fighting Machine*





This action game from 1988 for the Commodore 64 is a series of increasingly difficult screens filled with hazards. I find the controls very tricky, possibly because I'm playing with a keyboard instead of a joystick. I kept moving too far or not far enough when negotiating the killer pillars. The above screenshot shows the point at which I'd had enough, because that's when the game introduces this caterpillar-like enemy which slides around the screen and will kill you if you touch it. Hit detection feels a little fucky, but it's not egregious. I got the feeling that the game would just become increasingly sadistic from then on.

Honestly, these oldschool game are hard-fucking-core. You want in-game hints? _Fuck you._ Responsive controls? _Eat shit._ Forgiving gameplay? _Piss off._ It's surprising to me that any kid back then would have played this for very long,


----------



## Chz (Jun 9, 2021)

NoXion said:


> *Cybernoid - The Fighting Machine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved that as a kid, played it to death. And yes, the janky controls are authentic.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 13, 2021)

I bought Stellaris a pandemic ago for the ps4. Still haven't learned how to play it.

I love strategy games. But the paradox stuff just does my head in! 

Could never make head nor tail of Universal Imperialis when I had on Steam years ago.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 13, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I bought Stellaris a pandemic ago for the ps4. Still haven't learned how to play it.
> 
> I love strategy games. But the paradox stuff just does my head in!
> 
> Could never make head nor tail of Universal Imperialis when I had on Steam years ago.


I never thought I would get CK3 but very much into it now.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 13, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I never thought I would get CK3 but very much into it now.


Don't get me wrong, the games are incredible. But I struggle to learn them. I must give Stellaris another go. 

I don't play games on my pc anymore though. too taxing on the system (the PC, not me )


----------



## blairsh (Jun 13, 2021)

Started Get Even. Not sure i can be arsed, feels a bit like a Hitman effort (so frustrating and a bit shit/annoying)

Any reccomendations for PS Now offerings?


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2021)

Last Spell. Played the demo to death, out now in early access. I have a rule that I don't buy early access stuff but I bought this. It starts slow but after a few hours it becomes one of the best tactics games I have played in ages.  

You get three heroes and each night you face upwards of 100 enemies. So you need to concentrate on different groups, defend your city and know the best ways of combating each enemy. 

Then, once you've won, you level up your heroes, buy better gear, build shops & defences and wait for the next wave of attacks. 

It's class tbh.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 13, 2021)

Ratchet and clank ‘ a rift apart’

pretty much playing a Pixar film , looks absolutely stunning , the first proper next gen game out there

and it’s really funny too , ‘ Glitch ‘ is such an awesome addition....


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 13, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I never thought I would get CK3 but very much into it now.


I'd give it a go but my laptop is old.

I tried CK 2 and couldn't get past the tutorial. I recall it started in Ireland and there seemed to be a bug and I couldn't progress.

No, that bug wasn't the DUP


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 13, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I'd give it a go but my laptop is old.
> 
> I tried CK 2 and couldn't get past the tutorial. I recall it started in Ireland and there seemed to be a bug and I couldn't progress.
> 
> No, that bug wasn't the DUP



I found CK2 to complicated and the text size was tiny so couldn't get into it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2021)

The Witcher 3 again. Got stuck early on last time as I chose a side mission that was too difficult. But I’ve got further this time. (Though the easy setting is too hard - I don’t enjoy repeating fights)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The Witcher 3 again. Got stuck early on last time as I chose a side mission that was too difficult. But I’ve got further this time. (Though the easy setting is too hard - I don’t enjoy repeating fights)


it’s a great game and well worth putting effort in , but be prepared to lose 70 odd hours of your life


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> it’s a great game and well worth putting effort in , but be prepared to lose 70 odd hours of your life


The dialogue is a bit tedious - have to skip through those


----------



## cybershot (Jun 13, 2021)

cybershot said:


> also started the outer worlds.



gave up on this after about 8 hours gameplay. Couldn’t get into it and was boring the fuck out of me. Reminded me a bit of mass effect which people spunk over and the same I just couldn’t get into it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 30, 2021)

Just bought _Slay the Spire_ Crispy tommers - wasn't sure I'd like it but I've done two runs and I can really see the appeal.


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Just bought _Slay the Spire_ Crispy tommers - wasn't sure I'd like it but I've done two runs and I can really see the appeal



Yeah, Slay the Spire is great. Be careful or you'll end up like Crispy.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm weaning myself off it by picking up a Roguebook habit instead.
Same kind of game, but with a more interesting map, better art, and many more ways of completely breaking the game with ridiculous combos seeing as you can customise the cards in certain ways.

EDIT: Although I do still have to get my Ascension 20 Heart kill with Defect and Watcher....


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2021)

I got given an old ps3 with no cables or controllers, dug out a hdmi to vga converter, bought a controller + red dead redemption as that never made it to pc. Was all set to play but realised I have no sound options here, just headphones with a jack. I'll get some bluetooth headphones tomorrow and they'll need to be loud enough to drown out the bass hairdryer they installed where a fan should be.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 2, 2021)

get The Last of Us for that old ps3.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> I got given an old ps3 with no cables or controllers, dug out a hdmi to vga converter, bought a controller + red dead redemption as that never made it to pc. Was all set to play but realised I have no sound options here, just headphones with a jack. I'll get some bluetooth headphones tomorrow and they'll need to be loud enough to drown out the bass hairdryer they installed where a fan should be.


can you even play RDR on a ps3?


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> can you even play RDR on a ps3?


It was written for the PS3.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 2, 2021)

Just taken advantage of the first month of XBox Game Pass for £1 so shall be playing Flight Simulator later. Any other games people can recommend?


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Just taken advantage of the first month of XBox Game Pass for £1 so shall be playing Flight Simulator later. Any other games people can recommend?


There's loads on there. All the Bethesda games, EA pla, plus loads of other stuff. I've been playing Monster Train a lot. Carrion is quite fun. Kids are into Forza, Sea of Thieves, Minecraft Dungeon. Gears Tactics is pretty great. Depends what you're into


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2021)

EA play is a pain though, unsurprisingly. Can't get Rogue Squadron to actually delete.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 6, 2021)

Got We. The Revolution which is a game set during the French Revolution where you play the role of a judge. I just beheaded citizen Capet himself. It's a decent little game with nice graphics though I'm struggling with some aspects of it and knowing what actions to choose.

I also picked up Plague Innocence Tale on the steam sale for a tenner.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 6, 2021)

Downloaded Disco Elysium today, played about an hour so far...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2021)

blairsh said:


> Downloaded Disco Elysium today, played about an hour so far...


I played about 15 minutes of it and it's all shit boring cutscenes - all dialogue, 80s graphics and nowt else - what's there to actually enjoy about the game? If I wanted to read, I'd enjoy a book. Where's the shooting?


----------



## blairsh (Jul 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I played about 15 minutes of it and it's all shit boring cutscenes - all dialogue, 80s graphics and nowt else - what's there to actually enjoy about the game? If I wanted to read, I'd enjoy a book. Where's the shooting?


Well, i  don't know yet. Didn't fancy a shoot em up though.


----------



## golightly (Jul 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I played about 15 minutes of it and it's all shit boring cutscenes - all dialogue, 80s graphics and nowt else - what's there to actually enjoy about the game? If I wanted to read, I'd enjoy a book. Where's the shooting?


You could get into writing game reviews with insightful comments like that.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 15, 2021)

Finally finished Death Stranding - have about 55 hours in it, although the fact the last 2 hours was basically one incredibly slow cut-scene made it a bit of an anti-climax. Loved it overall though.

Think I'll be moving onto AC Odyssey next.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Finally finished Death Stranding - have about 55 hours in it, although the fact the last 2 hours was basically one incredibly slow cut-scene made it a bit of an anti-climax. Loved it overall though.
> 
> Think I'll be moving onto AC Odyssey next.


i gave up on it cos i kept falling over and damaging my packages


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i gave up on it cos i kept falling over and damaging my packages


Once you get far enough you unlock bikes and trucks which make things a lot easier.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 22, 2021)

reloaded Kingdome Come. Forgotten how great it is. From the thrill of stalking deer through beautifully realised forests to the hugely satisfying "thunk" sound a mace makes when landing on top of an enemy's head. And giving a radical sermon attacking the church hierarchy  to cover for the priest who got shitfaced with you the night before.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 22, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> reloaded Kingdome Come. Forgotten how great it is. From the thrill of stalking deer through beautifully realised forests to the hugely satisfying "thunk" sound a mace makes when landing on top of an enemy's head. And giving a radical sermon attacking the church hierarchy  to cover for the priest who got shitfaced with you the night before.


I got pissed off with the glitches but may go back how I have a decent controller too.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 22, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I got pissed off with the glitches but may go back how I have a decent controller too.


Not noticed any glitches tbh


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 22, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Not noticed any glitches tbh



I bought it ages ago there were quite a lot reported early on. I had a problem with Archery that put me off but I'm keen to go back. Glad it's playing well. 

I've been working my way through Plauge and innocents tail gradually and enjoying it. Nice to play a more linear game and it's not to challenging. The movements a bit awkward but I'm enjoying it when I dip into it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 23, 2021)

Im back playing Far Cry 3 for the first time in years, forgot what a great game it is. Definitely the best of the Far Crys.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 23, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I bought it ages ago there were quite a lot reported early on. I had a problem with Archery that put me off but I'm keen to go back. Glad it's playing well.
> 
> I've been working my way through Plauge and innocents tail gradually and enjoying it. Nice to play a more linear game and it's not to challenging. The movements a bit awkward but I'm enjoying it when I dip into it.


Reviews mention it being very buggy, but I'm guessing they've fixed stuff. 
Archery works fine, other than being quite tricky. But more satisfying when you get it right


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 23, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I bought it ages ago there were quite a lot reported early on. I had a problem with Archery that put me off but I'm keen to go back. Glad it's playing well.
> 
> I've been working my way through Plauge and innocents tail gradually and enjoying it. Nice to play a more linear game and it's not to challenging. The movements a bit awkward but I'm enjoying it when I dip into it.


Butchered the spelling of this. It's Plague: An innocents Tale. Nothing to do with tails and Plauge. Whatever that is.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 24, 2021)

For anyone that has fond memories of Master League on Pro Evolution Soccer and the games of old.... I see Konami basically killed it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2021)

Valheim again. Love it so much. Anyone who wants to play but doesn't have anyone to play with PM me lol


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 24, 2021)

I just picked up Watch Dogs: Legion for £16 (it's £20 in the ubisoft sale. I used some points to get 20% off that).


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 25, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Butchered the spelling of this. It's Plague: An innocents Tale. Nothing to do with tails and Plauge. Whatever that is.


I quite enjoyed that when I played it - a quick and linear game, but some fun sections.

I've been exclusively playing the New World beta this week, it's a lot of fun and looks very promising.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 25, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I quite enjoyed that when I played it - a quick and linear game, but some fun sections.
> 
> I've been exclusively playing the New World beta this week, it's a lot of fun and looks very promising.


Yeah it was nice to play a game that didn't have 5000 side quests. Even though I love many of those games. 

I played burnout paradise remaster the other day and they changed it to open world. I didn't really see the point and not everyone wants to drive around for hours looking for a race.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 27, 2021)

Had a right touch on eBay getting Star Wars Squadrons for my ps4 at only 7 quid. It's sodding brilliant, at least for a sad Star Wars obsessed git like me. Flying a TIE fighter along the hull of a Star Destroyer.......goosebumps for real


----------



## tommers (Aug 1, 2021)

Tried Ascent, it's alright but not sure it really grabbed me. 

Got a DCSS run going that seems to be alright, three runes and not dead yet. 

Playing about with Civ VI expansion too. It picked Australia for me, which seems to be scraping the barrel a bit for great historic empires and there are so many systems now that i have no idea how they all work.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 1, 2021)

CIV IV is good but I think I'm done with it until the next one. Diplomatic victory seemed to easy and I got a bit bored of the mechanics. Still got some decent games out of it though.


----------



## tommers (Aug 2, 2021)

Oh, and High Fleet. Looks... interesting, might sit down with it and see what it's like. Did the prologue, it was good but a bit confusing.


----------



## tommers (Aug 2, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> CIV IV is good but I think I'm done with it until the next one. Diplomatic victory seemed to easy and I got a bit bored of the mechanics. Still got some decent games out of it though.


It's just all a bit much. Volcanoes erupting and governors getting promoted and religion spreading and about 200 wonders to build and natural wonders and great people and city states and and... Just a bit overwhelming really.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 2, 2021)

I never managed to form a religion in Gathering Storm.


----------



## splonkydoo (Aug 2, 2021)

Sunless Sea. Addictive.


----------



## dervish (Aug 3, 2021)

Mini Motorways. It's about £7 on steam at the moment and it's the perfect blend of "just one more game" and strategy, it's a bit slow paced at the beginning of the game but it gets proper hectic later on. Got it on Saturday morning and put about 10 hours into it by Monday morning.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 3, 2021)

I watched that as it was broadcast. Then realise that it was forty years ago.... doesn't seem that long.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 3, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I watched that as it was broadcast. Then realise that it was forty years ago.... doesn't seem that long.




What a shit game


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 3, 2021)

souljacker said:


> What a shit game


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 6, 2021)

tommers - did you play much of Wildermyth? I just bought it


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 6, 2021)

I been playing Superhot (PS)VR again.  Rubbish at it, but great fun.


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2021)

S☼I said:


> tommers - did you play much of Wildermyth? I just bought it


Yeah i played it a bit. I thought it was alright. Thought it was maybe a bit simple but other people have been saying how good it is.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 7, 2021)

dervish said:


> Mini Motorways. It's about £7 on steam at the moment and it's the perfect blend of "just one more game" and strategy, it's a bit slow paced at the beginning of the game but it gets proper hectic later on. Got it on Saturday morning and put about 10 hours into it by Monday morning.



I sort of like the look of this. Is it a bit like the metro game?


----------



## Mattym (Aug 7, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I sort of like the look of this. Is it a bit like the metro game?


Do you mean Mini Metro?
It's the only game I play.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 7, 2021)

Got Disco Elysium a few weeks back. Not been playing anything much so this has been something I've usually picked up on lazy wknd mornings.

I am enjoying it, it's funny and I'm probably doing it wrong.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 7, 2021)

Mattym said:


> Do you mean Mini Metro?
> It's the only game I play.


That's the one.


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2021)

Jupiter Hell, which is turn based Doom. It's pretty good. Quick, but feels like there is enough stuff to think about too. And blowing things apart with shotguns is always good.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 7, 2021)

I notice the Xcom games are on sale. Are they any good? I see the name mentioned.


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I notice the Xcom games are on sale. Are they any good? I see the name mentioned.


If you like turn based tactics /strategy games then yeah buy them. XCom2 is a brilliant game. There's a thread on it somewhere. The only negative is that sometimes there is so much going on that it feels like you keep getting interrupted. But one of my favourite ever games. 

DotCommunist you need to play Jupiter Hell.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 7, 2021)

tommers said:


> If you like turn based tactics /strategy games then yeah buy them. XCom2 is a brilliant game. There's a thread on it somewhere. The only negative is that sometimes there is so much going on that it feels like you keep getting interrupted. But one of my favourite ever games.
> 
> DotCommunist you need to play Jupiter Hell.


I seem to like turn based games like Civ but I'm assuming it's different. It looks like c&c. It's £7 so I might take it know and come back to it.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 7, 2021)

50th anniversary of Clannad forming... this year.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> 50th anniversary of Clannad forming... this year.



Love Harry's Game. Got any cheats for it?


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I seem to like turn based games like Civ but I'm assuming it's different. It looks like c&c. It's £7 so I might take it know and come back to it.



Yeah it's not really like Civ.  You control an organisation that fights aliens.  You have a strategic level where you control a base and research new weapons or armour, or get bonuses for your soldiers.  And then a turn based tactical map where you complete missions and fight enemies.  It's a lot better than I make it sound.  Basically you put a lot of time, effort and emotion into building up your squad and then they all get killed.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 8, 2021)

tommers said:


> Yeah it's not really like Civ.  You control an organisation that fights aliens.  You have a strategic level where you control a base and research new weapons or armour, or get bonuses for your soldiers.  And then a turn based tactical map where you complete missions and fight enemies.  It's a lot better than I make it sound.  Basically you put a lot of time, effort and emotion into building up your squad and then they all get killed.


Cool I'm going to get it!  Will take me a while to get around to it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 8, 2021)

I love xcom 2 , definitely get it 


in fact im going to re install it now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2021)

tommers said:


> DotCommunist you need to play Jupiter Hell.



that is superb, a sci fi roguealike and the doom theme and ranged combat/cover mechanics are 
nice one, just sank an hour into it lol.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> that is superb, a sci fi roguealike and the doom theme and ranged combat/cover mechanics are
> nice one, just sank an hour into it lol.


It's really clever, roguelike but feels like an action game. Bit of variety from different perks, modding weapons, he says fuck a lot. Decent graphics, bit of metal. All good.


----------



## dervish (Aug 9, 2021)

Mattym said:


> Do you mean Mini Metro?
> It's the only game I play.


It's by the same people, I think it's a better game.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2021)

I whacked Forza 6 back in the Xbox at the weekend and have got addicted again.


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2021)

Fm2020/21 winter update. Got myself a gaming laptop and have absolutely no utilised it properly. Problem is all games that tax it seem to require more time than I can afford with SO and kids.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 12, 2021)

newme said:


> Fm2020/21 winter update. Got myself a gaming laptop and have absolutely no utilised it properly. Problem is all games that tax it seem to require more time than I can afford with SO and kids.



I've had a ten year career with Braga and really enjoyed it!


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I've has a ten year career with Braga and really enjoyed it!


I dual play Man United, dad's from there and I've supported since I was about 9 and understood. Also plymouth as my not remotely local but nearest relatively major club. Always wanted to see Swansea play when I wad there but they got to the Premier awards I left. Such bad timing!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 17, 2021)

Been playing Guild Wars 2 this week. There's a ridiculous amount of content available for free.


----------



## Ming (Aug 22, 2021)

Civilization 6. First time I’ve played a civ game. It’s looking bloody complicated. Going through the tutorials.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 22, 2021)

Ming said:


> Civilization 6. First time I’ve played a civ game. It’s looking bloody complicated. Going through the tutorials.


It's really good once you get your head around it. I've had the itch to play it recently. I learnt a fair amount watching Quil 18 on YouTube there are probably good guides there.


----------



## spring-peeper (Aug 22, 2021)

I am  playing minecraft


----------



## Ming (Aug 22, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> It's really good once you get your head around it. I've had the itch to play it recently. I learnt a fair amount watching Quil 18 on YouTube there are probably good guides there.


I've heard it's quite the time sink. I'm going to play as the British empire and be a complete bastard.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 22, 2021)

It's definitely along the lines of "one more turn" and then before you know it it's 3:43 in the morning.


----------



## Ming (Aug 22, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> It's definitely along the lines of "one more turn" and then before you know it it's 3:43 in the morning.


LOL! Done that many times with various games. You notice the sky turning from black to deep blue... ('shit I've got to get to work/college in two hours').


----------



## dervish (Aug 22, 2021)

So Red Dead Redemption 2 is now out on PSNow. I thought I'd see what all the fuss was about. I knew it would be detailed, I knew it was a good game, but man this is something else. I'm constantly finding new and awesome little details. The story is good and moves along and it's just fun to play being cowboys. 
Really crap at hunting though.


----------



## golightly (Aug 22, 2021)

dervish said:


> So Red Dead Redemption 2 is now out on PSNow. I thought I'd see what all the fuss was about. I knew it would be detailed, I knew it was a good game, but man this is something else. I'm constantly finding new and awesome little details. The story is good and moves along and it's just fun to play being cowboys.
> Really crap at hunting though.


I tried playing it while languishing with COVID. Not a good idea as I got disheartened too easily, and now I associate it with when I was ill.


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2021)

Bought the Director's Cut of Ghost of Tsushima on PS5. Purely to play it in "Kurosawa Mode", which is stunning and makes me feel like I'm in Rashomon, but a version of Rashomon where Mifune has to keep collecting flowers and bamboo and has an unhealthy obsession with checking every nook and cranny for various collectibles and following foxes about. 

Seriously the combat is great, it really nails the whole "samurai as cowboys" thing, but they ruin it by being unable to resist doing all the shit that ruins all of these games (including RDR2, Assassin's Creed etc etc etc). This could be a really stripped down, beautiful Samurai game but it's just as bloated as everything else, annoyingly. Still going to play it and just try to ignore the game telling me there's some hard to find thing nearby all the time.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 22, 2021)

Rise of the tomb raider, middle of the trilogy of the reboots, I cant remember any of it so I cant have completed it, It's actually shaping up to be the best one of the 3 and the gfx hold up for a 5 year old game (playing on geforce now)


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 29, 2021)

I finished the Plauge. I was a bit bored of it by the end although the last level gets really hard and took me a few goes, but it was good overall and I'll play the follow up. It was definitely worth a tenner. Liked the story and the atmosphere is great.

I loaded up Xcom2 and played the tutorial last night and enjoyed it so I'll crack into that at some point. Couldn't resist a bit of football manager today.


----------



## Supine (Aug 29, 2021)

After five days of trying i finally It into assassins creed odyssey / hades. Who the feck puts the boss level monster at the start of the game!


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 29, 2021)

Supine said:


> After five days of trying i finally It into assassins creed odyssey / hades. Who the feck puts the boss level monster at the start of the game!


Been tempted to get these and Valhalla. Sure I'll get around to it at some point.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 29, 2021)

Supine said:


> After five days of trying i finally It into assassins creed odyssey / hades. Who the feck puts the boss level monster at the start of the game!


Just started playing Odyssey on the xbox one now. I got the gold edition 'cos its on sale, reduced from 100 to 30 yoyos. Seems OK but there's a distinct lack of guns and vehicles.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 29, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Just started playing Odyssey on the xbox one now. I got the gold edition 'cos its on sale, reduced from 100 to 30 yoyos. Seems OK but there's a distinct lack of guns and vehicles.


But you do get a nice reconnaissance drone.


----------



## Supine (Aug 29, 2021)

My vehicle is a unicorn


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 29, 2021)

Anyone got Humankind yet? Seems similar to Civ and is getting good reviews.


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Anyone got Humankind yet? Seems similar to Civ and is getting good reviews.


Yeah, it's on game pass.  I played it for a bit but it didnt really grab me.  Maybe I need to spend some time with it to understand it a bit better.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 1, 2021)

tommers said:


> Yeah, it's on game pass.  I played it for a bit but it didnt really grab me.  Maybe I need to spend some time with it to understand it a bit better.


I've been tempted by that PC Game pass but not to sure. I don't tend to flit from game to game and it takes me ages to complete any action based games as I get distracted by other things.

I'll wait for Humankind to come down a bit.


----------



## Chz (Sep 2, 2021)

Psychonauts 2 is everything I'd spent 15 years hoping for. It's a wonderful story.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2021)

Chz said:


> Psychonauts 2 is everything I'd spent 15 years hoping for. It's a wonderful story.




Also on game pass


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2021)

Impatiently waiting for the new Pathfinder game to launch.


----------



## golightly (Sep 3, 2021)

Chz said:


> Psychonauts 2 is everything I'd spent 15 years hoping for. It's a wonderful story.


Want! £55 on Steam, though.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2021)

golightly said:


> Want! £55 on Steam, though.











						PC Game Pass | Xbox
					

Play over 100 games with friends on Windows PC with PC Game Pass.



					www.xbox.com
				




A quid.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 4, 2021)

golightly said:


> Want! £55 on Steam, though.


It's on torrentday.


----------



## jcsd (Sep 4, 2021)

I stopped playing dark souls 3 for a few weeks, but have started again.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 11, 2021)

I started playing Hollow knight. Stopped playing for ages so had to start again. 
It’s hard so need to refresh the muscle memory.  Wasn’t as bad as I’d thought I’d be but still no way I could start from where I left off.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 11, 2021)

Alan Wake's American nightmare, been in my steam library for ages but never actually played it, it's pretty good.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 12, 2021)

Crispy On the 139th run I finally Slayed the Spire, with the Defect. Have just started with the Watcher. God I love this game


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Crispy On the 139th run I finally Slayed the Spire, with the Defect. Have just started with the Watcher. God I love this game


I imagine that heroin still feels quite nice after the first few hits too.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 13, 2021)

"First few"

Just beat it again, second time in four runs, this time with the Ironclad


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 14, 2021)

X-Com2 - it's fucking really hard, but I think I really like it. I'm trying not to save during the missions but I also think I'll constantly lose otherwise.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 14, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> X-Com2 - it's fucking really hard, but I think I really like it. I'm trying not to save during the missions but I also think I'll constantly lose otherwise.


It is really tense , when you get to the end of a game the countdown almost a gets to zero , I love it though , also research the psyops  stuff


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 14, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> It is really tense , when you get to the end of a game the countdown almost a gets to zero , I love it though , also research the psyops  stuff


I feel a bit frustrated with the countdowns but I heard most people camped in the first game and it was too easy/a bit boring. I need to find a way to be quicker and obviously pick up more gear.


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I feel a bit frustrated with the countdowns but I heard most people camped in the first game and it was too easy/a bit boring. I need to find a way to be quicker and obviously pick up more gear.


Yeah lots of people didn't really like the countdowns but it stopped you just sitting there with overwatch on. I really liked them, makes you plan ahead and you can judge when you need to drop everything and peg it to the evac after a while. It's something else to think about. 

There are difficulty levels btw, I think?


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2021)

Pathfinder is really good BTW. If you like those kinds of RPGs anyway  Good story. Difficult decisions and you can be evil in an interesting way, which is quite cool. So many choices too. Bit overwhelming. 

I just chose my mythic path and have more spells & abilities than I can fit on one screen. 

It's a bit buggy, but nothing too awful yet.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 14, 2021)

Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous? I'll add it to the list.



tommers said:


> Yeah lots of people didn't really like the countdowns but it stopped you just sitting there with overwatch on. I really liked them, makes you plan ahead and you can judge when you need to drop everything and peg it to the evac after a while. It's something else to think about.
> 
> There are difficulty levels btw, I think?



Yeah I like that aspect of it. I think my only concern is that I'm not good enough to actually complete any missions straight off the bat. I also don't want to save and restart a mission all the time as I think that removes some of the aspects.  I might restart at some point now I've got a bit of a handle on the basis. I'll see how I get on, but I have a craving to load it up again so that's a good sign.


----------



## golightly (Sep 15, 2021)

Deathloop. I really liked Dishono(u)red so thought I'd waste my money on a premium game right at the point of release. I know I balked at paying full price for Psychonauts 2, but hey. Also, I'm quite enjoying the whiny gamers complaining about it being too 'woke' because the main protagonists are black. 

Definite elements of Dishonored and Prey in the game. I'm having to learn not to go guns blazing and spend time figuring out what's going on. Enjoying it so far. We'll see....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)

I loved dishonoured and the original prey, but havent been too sold on this one, Can you let us know how you get on with this after you have played it for a few hours please?


----------



## golightly (Sep 15, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I loved dishonoured and the original prey, but havent been too sold on this one, Can you let us know how you get on with this after you have played it for a few hours please?


Will do. It's really quite witty and looks lovely, but I imagine figuring out what I'm supposed to do is going to bit of a task.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 16, 2021)

Dropped the level on Xcom2 which I normally don't like doing but has made it manageable and allowed me to get used to the game. Loving it and still finding it really hard.

Good shout whoever encouraged me to get it. I'm generally trying to avoid failing missions so will restart if my whole crew gets wiped out but otherwise will accept losing 75% of the crew. Can see replay value once I've got used to it.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 16, 2021)

Still lots of Population: One. 
Not much else, really.


----------



## golightly (Sep 21, 2021)

golightly said:


> Will do. It's really quite witty and looks lovely, but I imagine figuring out what I'm supposed to do is going to bit of a task.


ruffneck23 I'm 10 hours in and getting a hang of it. I'm playing it on a PC with and i7 9700K  processor and RTX 2070 super GPU, and I've not experienced any of the stuttering that a lot of people have complained about. It's enjoyable but I don't think the environment and story is as rich as Dishonored. There's a lot I haven't encountered yet, so this may may improve, but Dishonored draws you in from the beginning. I would say it's worth playing but wait until it's on sale.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 21, 2021)

I recently treated myself to a huge TV and today I started to play the ps4 versions of the Wolfenstein games through again. I get they're hardly sophisticated but fuck it, I want to switch off for a bit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 23, 2021)

Still Slay The Spire. Just beat it with The Silent for the first time


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2021)

Jus got deathloop and kena bridge of spirirts, Wont be able to play deathloop for a couple of days ( til my shadow pc gets reactivated)

But Kena works on Geforce now so will start playing that after work ( r maybe during lunch)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 30, 2021)

New World all week - managed about 30 hours actual playing, and another 5-6 hours in login queues. It's a lot of fun once you do manage to get in though.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2021)

Quite a lot of Walking Dead: Saints and Sinners since the Aftershocks update came out.

Lots of fun steering zombies and human enemies into conflicts and then nabbing the stash.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 30, 2021)

I've bought _Sable_ for the graphics and _The Eternal Cylinder_ cos it looks bizarre. Too tired to play them tonight but looking forward to getting into both over the weekend.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I've bought _Sable_ for the graphics and _The Eternal Cylinder_ cos it looks bizarre. Too tired to play them tonight but looking forward to getting into both over the weekend.



Guessing these are PC games cos I haven’t heard of them.  Am tempted to get something with some grunt so I can give PC VR a go - been enjoying the Quest 2 lots.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 30, 2021)

for anyone of your football nuts

DREAM LEAGUE SOCCER!! WHAT A GAME!!!!

seriously, greatest football game i've played, even better than  you know what.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 30, 2021)

8ball said:


> Guessing these are PC games cos I haven’t heard of them.  Am tempted to get something with some grunt so I can give PC VR a go - been enjoying the Quest 2 lots.


The former is available for Xbox and the latter across all platforms


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2021)

S☼I said:


> The former is available for Xbox and the latter across all platforms



Fair enough - finger not on the pulse on my part.  The Walking Dead game and Population One in VR have been my mainstays for some time.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 30, 2021)

8ball said:


> Fair enough - finger not on the pulse on my part.  The Walking Dead game and Population One in VR have been my mainstays for some time.


Heh, I've been playing Slay the Spire almost daily for three months


----------



## tommers (Sep 30, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Heh, I've been playing Slay the Spire almost daily for three months


monster Train


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Heh, I've been playing Slay the Spire almost daily for three months



I do like a roguelike.  In Death:Unchained and Until You Fall on the Quest are both really good.  Both super-atmospheric - the latter is a pretty good workout after the early stages (sword fighting and blocking/dodging) and the former has had heaps of good stuff added since release (you’re basically a bow-wielding angel clearing up purgatory and heaven after its takeover by demons, with occasional forays into hell).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 30, 2021)

tommers said:


> monster Train



!


----------



## tommers (Sep 30, 2021)

Still playing Pathfinder: wrath of the righteous. Coming up to 100 hours. Probably about 2/3 of the way through. Playing a lich, being evil. It's really good. Best RPG I've played for a long time.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 1, 2021)

tommers said:


> monster Train


monster train is _the_ best depiction of that sort of grindy rng gaming... hard to watch, but still the best.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2021)

ohmyliver said:


> monster train is _the_ best depiction of that sort of grindy rng gaming... hard to watch, but still the best.


Yes, it's really good. Lots of variety.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 1, 2021)

just downloaded it and going to take a look , but just got my shadow pc back , so Deathloop at 1440p is looking tempting. But im supposed to be working I think, not got anything to do though.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 1, 2021)

tommers said:


> Yes, it's really good. Lots of variety.


Sorry, I got it confused with the Adventure Time episode 'Dungeon Train'...  That's the best depiction of grindy rnd loot/levelling up gaming 











						Adventure Time - Dungeon Train video
					

Finn and Jake discover a train where every car is a dungeon filled with a new foe for Finn to fight. Jake quickly gets bored and wants to leave, but Finn is having the best time and doesn't want to leave... ever!




					www.moddb.com


----------



## souljacker (Oct 1, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> New World all week - managed about 30 hours actual playing, and another 5-6 hours in login queues. It's a lot of fun once you do manage to get in though.


What's the deal with that? All the streamers seem to be playing it but it looks like a standard MMORPG to me.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 1, 2021)

souljacker said:


> What's the deal with that? All the streamers seem to be playing it but it looks like a standard MMORPG to me.


It has a lot more gathering/crafting than standard MMOs - more on a par with survival games like Conan Exiles or Valheim - and some interesting faction politics/resources and PvP gameplay mechanics. The questing is pretty sub-par at the moment, but there's plenty to do and it's beautiful to look at.


----------



## belboid (Oct 8, 2021)

Ming said:


> Civilization 6. First time I’ve played a civ game. It’s looking bloody complicated. Going through the tutorials.


I’ve just got this, having played civ since the beginning.  25 bloody years. 

The improvements over five are excellent.   It’s enough getting my head around governors, diplomatic points and the climate change additions, coming to it completely fresh must be murder.  

You can line up your city builds again, not have to choose every time, which is lovely.   A better selection of potential leaders and finally a proper use for those religion points that went to waste before!

You can wipe out a civilisation in 2000bc and other civs will only take 1200 years to forgive you!

I dropped down to Prince level, but the bloody Zulu’s still beat me on a diplomatic victory.  Bastards.  I’m going to nuke them next time in general principle.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 8, 2021)

Far cry 6 on Ubisoft plus ( only 12.99 a month...) quite fun so far, but less stealthy which I dont like so much


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 9, 2021)

Finally beat three floors with The Watcher in _Slay the Spire_. Done that with all four characters now.
Think I'll have a break for a bit before tackling The Ascension stuff - want to unlock the hilarious beta art


----------



## splonkydoo (Oct 11, 2021)

_Dark Earth _mostly because my laptop is shite, but also for a nostalgia buzz. I must have been ten years old when I first played it, and forgot the name of the game until recently. 

Pretty simple gameplay, but still plays rather nice. I remember it blowing me away at the time!


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 11, 2021)

Decided to get War of the chosen expansion as a I read it's better than the base game of xcom which I was really enjoying.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2021)

found a mod to put 300 (lore friendly) more songs on the Radio New Vegas station (in game radio). Excellent selection of tunes of the 'era', enjoying the odd barbershop quartet ones slipped in there.


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2021)

Back 4 Blood. Its left 4 dead but modern. Got cards and things. On Game Pass, if anybody fancies a game just shout. 

And still Pathfinder. It goes on forever. About to get to 150 hours.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Just fired up Far Cry 6 - see you in a few weeks


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 15, 2021)

One Finger Death Punch. It's a fiver. It's frantic and noisy. It's two buttons (despite the title). It's brilliant


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 15, 2021)

Also bought The Last Campfire which looks like a lovely calm puzzle exploration game


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2021)

tommers said:


> Back 4 Blood. Its left 4 dead but modern. Got cards and things. On Game Pass, if anybody fancies a game just shout.


I've got it and have to play 30 hours before the 26th as I'm giving feedback to the publisher/ developers, so Il be up for some zombie shooting with you at some point over the weekend.

I'm really enjoying it so far.

Dont know what im doing with the cards though.

Also nearly completed Deathloop, which I'm thoroughly enjoying


----------



## tommers (Oct 16, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I've got it and have to play 30 hours before the 26th as I'm giving feedback to the publisher/ developers, so Il be up for some zombie shooting with you at some point over the weekend.
> 
> I'm really enjoying it so far.
> 
> ...


Cool, what's your xbox name thing? My daughter is currently obsessed with Stardew Valley but i should be able to get some time while Strictlys on 😁


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m playing it on pc, but there is cross play and I think my user name is the same as it is on here but il have to check when I get home


----------



## Dandred (Oct 16, 2021)

tommers said:


> And still Pathfinder. It goes on forever. About to get to 150 hours.


I'm just starting this and have it on turn based, I can't get my characters to attack when I want them too.


----------



## tommers (Oct 16, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I'm just starting this and have it on turn based, I can't get my characters to attack when I want them too.


What do you mean? Sometimes you start the fight with surprise, so you get one action before the enemy can do anything, but you can't move and attack. Confusingly it seems to let you do the charge action but then it doesn't work, is it that?

You can also set something (a spell or whatever) as your auto action by right clicking on the icon, to clear that just right click it again. 

If you have a full round just click on the monster, if you can move to it and attack then it will do it automatically (the icon changes to a sword)


----------



## Dandred (Oct 16, 2021)

Will try later, I started as a sorcerer, might have to start again. 

I was able to move teh characters around but at times they won't attack when in combat. As in the green line goes to a monster but when my character is there, they just won't do anything. Been reading about the combat system and it is huge.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just fired up Far Cry 6 - see you in a few weeks


Is it as fun as the previous games?


----------



## blairsh (Oct 16, 2021)

I accidentally let my PS Now over run so have it for another month.  Thia weekend may be a good weekend to get my head into something but no idea what, again.


----------



## tommers (Oct 16, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Will try later, I started as a sorcerer, might have to start again.
> 
> I was able to move teh characters around but at times they won't attack when in combat. As in the green line goes to a monster but when my character is there, they just won't do anything. Been reading about the combat system and it is huge.


I was sorcerer too. 


Check the movement bar just under your skills. If that is in the yellow, even by one, the you won't attack.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 16, 2021)

tommers said:


> I was sorcerer too.
> 
> 
> Check the movement bar just under your skills. If that is in the yellow, even by one, the you won't attack.


Yeah, I don't really have a problem with my character, more like a couple of the companios, there is tank type who just won't attack no matter what I do. Need to spend a bit  more time, still on the bit under teh street so will work it out.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 16, 2021)

Just came to my first level up, I can change my character's stats but not others?


----------



## tommers (Oct 16, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Just came to my first level up, I can change my character's stats but not others?


you can change anybody's.  If you just click next they will update automatically.  If you want to change their classes, or pick different skills, then you can do that too.  But you can't then go back to it being automatic, you have to pick everything from then on.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 16, 2021)

tommers said:


> you can change anybody's.  If you just click next they will update automatically.  If you want to change their classes, or pick different skills, then you can do that too.  But you can't then go back to it being automatic, you have to pick everything from then on.


What do you think is best? Just leaving it on auto is okay?


----------



## tommers (Oct 16, 2021)

Dandred said:


> What do you think is best? Just leaving it on auto is okay?


Yeah, I regret changing some of them, so now I have to pick every feat and every mythic thing for all of them.  The ones who come later I just left them on automatic and let the game pick.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 21, 2021)

Foxhole. An MMO based on WW2. You can spend hours mindlessly grinding for the greater good or get stuck in. You are but a cog in the machine but not the machine itself. Right up my alley.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 21, 2021)

The Last Campfire. Gorgeous puzzle adventure, beautifully narrated by a voiceover actress who sounds like Bjork. Not too challenging but makes you think, and infused with hope and melancholy


----------



## Supine (Oct 21, 2021)

Just started Valhalla on PS5. It always takes time for me to get used to a new assassins game. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 21, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Foxhole. An MMO based on WW2. You can spend hours mindlessly grinding for the greater good or get stuck in. You are but a cog in the machine but not the machine itself. Right up my alley.


I was lucky getting it for £15 a few days ago as it's just gone up to a shockingly expensive £24. Which most probably means it's coming out of early access and into general release.


----------



## splonkydoo (Oct 21, 2021)

Trying to get back to Dungeon Crawl after a long hiatus, and started off on Fallout 2.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 21, 2021)

I've been having lots of fun with Titanfall 2 on game pass.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 21, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I've been having lots of fun with Titanfall 2 on game pass.



Yeah, that's fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2021)

Loving Far Cry 6. The accessibility settings are brilliant - you can choose to have a visible outline around collectable objects so you don’t have to waste as much time wandering about looking for them. And I’ve made friends with a disabled dog with wheels called Chorizo.
It’s huge, and there’s loads to do to. And you don’t have to sneak about if you play it on story mode, and can just have fun going in shooting the shit out of everything


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 26, 2021)

Finally I've been hooked by Red Dead 2. I'm so happy


----------



## 8ball (Oct 26, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Finally I've been hooked by Red Dead 2. I'm so happy



It’s a great game but each time I’ve played it I’ve got a hankering for another game before the end.  Guess this is good because it’ll take a bit longer before it’s over, but each time I’ve come back to it I’ve got rusty on how everything works.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 26, 2021)

Plague tale : innocence.

Very beautiful but quite traumatising so far, I do like a bit of stealth action.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 26, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Plague tale : innocence.
> 
> Very beautiful but quite traumatising so far, I do like a bit of stealth action.


It's good. A bit repetitive. Beautiful and loved the soundtrack - reminds me I need to look it up. There is going to be a follow up.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 27, 2021)

Got Xbox game pass for PC. It's a bit like when you used to get a list of copied games you could buy. I am addicted to Xcom2 at the moment but going to try a few games on there to see what I might want to buy.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 27, 2021)

I've been back to playing Doom.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 29, 2021)

Playing Age of empires 4 on Xbox pass. This is the first series of game along with CM that I really remember on PC playing aged about 8/9 I think. 

It's harder than I remember.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2021)

Guardian of the galaxy, its like playing a film. Enjoying it so far, although wasnt sure about the combat at first. The story so far and characters more than make up for that.

Looks great too...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 31, 2021)

hallloween innit


re8

its not as scary as re7   early parts are like re5


parts of re4 were scary at least

plus on the big vampire lady...


----------



## newme (Nov 4, 2021)

Beat sabre, gun raiders, fm and aoe4! Something for every amount of time to waste.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 5, 2021)

newme said:


> Beat sabre, gun raiders, fm and aoe4! Something for every amount of time to waste.


AOE4 is good isn't it? I really wasn't sure at first as I've been playing turn based stuff or CK3 for ages, but it's just as good as you'd hope for a series reboot.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 6, 2021)

Red Dead 2, but I downloaded Risk of Rain 2 from Steam today, it's reduced to £12. I have a 24 hour charity gamerthon coming up and needed a few games simple enough to download onto my work computer so I don't have to take my PC in like last time


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 6, 2021)

I tried Red Dead 2 and got bored really quickly. Maybe it gets better but the intro is slow as fuck riding around doing fuck all and with the 2 hour limit to cancel on Steam I fucked it off. I like GTA and assumed it’d be similarly as good from the off.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2021)

@ thread title: Silly buggers. 👍


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 6, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> @ thread title: Silly buggers. 👍



?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> ?


What are you playing?
Silly buggers.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 6, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> What are you playing?
> Silly buggers.



Well we’re all doing that. Maybe. Consciously or not.


----------



## tommers (Nov 6, 2021)

Finally finished Pathfinder, 177 hours. Massive, epic, sprawling, flawed - kind of glad it's finished but it was amazing. Went proper evil, killed entire cities and turned them into my undead armies. I mean it's pretty cool, I actually fucked up the last battle but my class allowed me to still complete the game, whereas the others wouldn't. Plus I had three companions who weren't available to any other class in the game, could take any enemy and make them join my party etc etc. I can only think that the other classes have the same amount of specific content for them too. It really is a huge game. Great RPG.


----------



## Chz (Nov 7, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I tried Red Dead 2 and got bored really quickly. Maybe it gets better but the intro is slow as fuck riding around doing fuck all and with the 2 hour limit to cancel on Steam I fucked it off. I like GTA and assumed it’d be similarly as good from the off.


I kept at it for a while, but the combination of really slow-burn story and the ridiculous control scheme put longer and longer gaps between plays until I realised I just didn't care for it any more.


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> @ thread title: Silly buggers. 👍


I’m a little surprised no one has come out with a game called _With Myself.  _


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 7, 2021)

Chz said:


> I kept at it for a while, but the combination of really slow-burn story and the ridiculous control scheme put longer and longer gaps between plays until I realised I just didn't care for it any more.


Slowest-burning game I've ever played. Really, incredibly glad I gave it a third go, though. The voice acting, the missions, the attention to detail, the story, the humour, the graphics...all top, top notch


----------



## 8ball (Nov 7, 2021)

Yeah, it’s one for when you’re in the mood for a slow burner and taking it all in.


----------



## Epona (Nov 9, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> @ thread title: Silly buggers. 👍



Am surprised that it took anyone over 9 years to come up with that comment, but better late than never I guess!

Thank you for your input


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2021)

Rift Wizard. It's great, roguelike wizard Simulator thing. Loads of depth, loads of things to try and absolutely rock hard. 









						Old school roguelike Rift Wizard is no looker, but it's a tactical slaughterfest so deep you could drown
					

A pixel art wizard-building sim with surprising depth.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 10, 2021)

I’m about halfway through Yakuza 4  on PS4 liking the 4 different playable characters approach, but finding it a bit slow compared to the previous games in the series


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 10, 2021)

Finally got a new pc so I’ve started Red Dead Redemption 2.Thoroughly enjoying it , reminds me of The Witcher in some ways, less cluttered than Far Cry .  Regrettably I’ve shot too many people by mistake instead of having a conversation with them .


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 11, 2021)

Having a go at Walking Dead Saints & Sinners PSVR - free with PS Plus this month.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 11, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Having a go at Walking Dead Saints & Sinners PSVR - free with PS Plus this month.



Oh, it's good.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 11, 2021)

8ball said:


> Oh, it's good.



Didn't play for too long tonight.  Ended up having to manhandle (as in continuously having to push away) two zombies while trying to have a conversation with another character.  Not sure if I missed a weapon, or if I should have sneaked by them, but it was a bit annoying!  Also the control system (move controllers only) will take a bit of getting used to, but I'm sure it works well with practice.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 11, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Finally got a new pc so I’ve started Red Dead Redemption 2.Thoroughly enjoying it , reminds me of The Witcher in some ways, less cluttered than Far Cry .  Regrettably I’ve shot too many people by mistake instead of having a conversation with them .



it worse on the xbox one the inspect button is very very close to the shoot button


oh look a nice horse , person or thingy


Bang "well sheeit" ..... Run....

you can increase the pace by hanging around camp a lot quite a bit going on


but sent over 100 or so hours wondering around going "ooohh pretty""


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 11, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> it worse on the xbox one the inspect button is very very close to the shoot button
> 
> 
> oh look a nice horse , person or thingy
> ...


Yes only just discovered , aside from the Bear hunt , the other missions in the camp which unlocks a few things that make life a little more meaningful.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 11, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Didn't play for too long tonight.  Ended up having to manhandle (as in continuously having to push away) two zombies while trying to have a conversation with another character.  Not sure if I missed a weapon, or if I should have sneaked by them, but it was a bit annoying!  Also the control system (move controllers only) will take a bit of getting used to, but I'm sure it works well with practice.



I played it on the Quest 2, so can't comment on the control, but yeah, sneaking about is the power move in this game.  And not making too much noise.
The other characters are often good at dealing with zombies themselves - they've survived this long after all.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 11, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Yes only just discovered , aside from the Bear hunt , the other missions in the camp which unlocks a few things that make life a little more meaningful.


 
where quicker than me, you get a lot more of the character progression of each member of the gang if you spend a decent amount of in camp

rather than being off everywhere all little things

its make the game what it is which is crazy, they programmed horseballs that react to temperature so its just go so much little bits of depth to it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 11, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Finally got a new pc so I’ve started Red Dead Redemption 2.Thoroughly enjoying it , reminds me of The Witcher in some ways, less cluttered than Far Cry .  Regrettably I’ve shot too many people by mistake instead of having a conversation with them .


Tip The39thStep that I wish I'd figured out a lot earlier - always keep your dead eye and dead eye core as full as you can and use it as often as poss.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 11, 2021)

ok seeming as we have a few players od rd2 around, the one armed vet that wants to be your friend in the first town is suppose to steal someone from you

did not one notice what it was


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 12, 2021)

8ball said:


> I played it on the Quest 2, so can't comment on the control, but yeah, sneaking about is the power move in this game.  And not making too much noise.
> The other characters are often good at dealing with zombies themselves - they've survived this long after all.



Had another brief shot.  I missed a weapon last night, so that explains why it was so frustrating so early.  Think this is going to be a good game...  though feel a bit sorry for those who don't have move controllers and so won't be able to play.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 12, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Had another brief shot.  I missed a weapon last night, so that explains why it was so frustrating so early.  Think this is going to be a good game...  though feel a bit sorry for those who don't have move controllers and so won't be able to play.



If the alternative is a basic game controller, I'm not sure that would even be possible without changing the game quite markedly.
That satisfying crunch of sticking the knife into the zombie's head, or the tactile meeting of skull and baseball bat - it's not easily done with button presses.

Not sure how they've done it with move controllers considering afaik they don't have thumbsticks...


----------



## souljacker (Nov 12, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Tip The39thStep that I wish I'd figured out a lot earlier - always keep your dead eye and dead eye core as full as you can and use it as often as poss.



I have never managed to master dead eye. Same with rdr1, I could never do it for some reason.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 12, 2021)

8ball said:


> If the alternative is a basic game controller, I'm not sure that would even be possible without changing the game quite markedly.
> That satisfying crunch of sticking the knife into the zombie's head, or the tactile meeting of skull and baseball bat - it's not easily done with button presses.
> 
> Not sure how they've done it with move controllers considering afaik they don't have thumbsticks...



Buttons to turn and move forward and back.

You're right - the move controllers add a lot to the game, but they do make some things less intuitive to begin with.


----------



## magneze (Nov 12, 2021)

WatchDogs 2. Really liking it - good story, mechanics, characters - mostly stealth-based but you can just shoot up the place if needed.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 12, 2021)

magneze said:


> WatchDogs 2. Really liking it - good story, mechanics, characters - mostly stealth-based but you can just shoot up the place if needed.



I didn't get on with the first one - is this likely to be worth a go for me?


----------



## magneze (Nov 12, 2021)

8ball said:


> I didn't get on with the first one - is this likely to be worth a go for me?


I skipped the first one so can't compare.


----------



## Chz (Nov 12, 2021)

8ball said:


> I didn't get on with the first one - is this likely to be worth a go for me?


It's a decent game, a fair bit better than the first and third iterations. It didn't feel as pointless as those.


----------



## magneze (Nov 12, 2021)

Ubisoft "Connect" is a fucking joke though. Give it up and concentrate on the games you wankers.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 12, 2021)

It you like things like Populus well worth a go


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 12, 2021)

magneze said:


> Ubisoft





magneze said:


> wankers.


They're the only two words you need. Ubisoft are the biggest wankers in the history of wankers.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 12, 2021)

belboid said:


> I’m a little surprised no one has come out with a game called _With Myself.  _


I'm waiting for a rumble butt plug.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 13, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'm waiting for a rumble butt plug.



The VR people are likely to do this first.  Maybe you need a rethink.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm mulling over spending 15 quid on the ps4 reboot of Modern Warfare. I've had a shithouse few days and want something with a half decent story and guns,  lots of guns.


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2021)

Finished Rift Wizard, really good little roguelike, kind of a puzzle really, bit like Hoplite.  Loads of combinations to try.

Not sure what to do next,  Gloomhaven, Super Robot Wars 30 or Inscryption... anybody played any of those?  I've played Gloomhaven as a boardgame, but the conversion is supposed to be decent.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 18, 2021)

tommers said:


> I've played Gloomhaven as a boardgame, but the conversion is supposed to be decent.



Is that one of the Scarfolk series?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 18, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I'm mulling over spending 15 quid on the ps4 reboot of Modern Warfare. I've had a shithouse few days and want something with a half decent story and guns,  lots of guns.



If you want guns, lots of guns, I recommend Borderlands. All of them are decent. Good for single player or co-op.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> I didn't get on with the first one - is this likely to be worth a go for me?



Kinda similar, though not played as much of the 2nd as I have of the 1st.  There are more gadgets and stuff to play with.  What's not to like?  Kinda like GTA, but with actual cool things to do.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 19, 2021)

God of War.  Bit on the rails and too much story, but quite enjoying it.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 20, 2021)

BF2042. Fucking hard, haven't played online shooters in years


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2021)

Still playing ' Guardians of the galaxy' which is really good.

Just installing  Flight Simulator to my shadow - 126gb update , sigh


----------



## golightly (Nov 22, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just installing  Flight Simulator to my shadow - 126gb update , sigh


126 gb? My first PC had a 850mb hard drive. I played Quake on it. Happy days.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 23, 2021)

Started Cyberpunk 2077. Taking it slow and enjoying the scenery so far.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 23, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Started Cyberpunk 2077. Taking it slow and enjoying the scenery so far.



Tempted to try that now I have a PS5.  Can be bought for <£20.


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2021)

Rumour is it will be on Game Pass soon.

Oh, it's been denied apparently.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)

It is a good game, never finished it, and will go back, but enjoyed it all ( on pc )


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2021)

I am very much enjoying Forza 5 at the moment. Great fun. Looks gorgeous too.


----------



## Supine (Nov 27, 2021)

Far Cry 6. Loving it. Need bigger guns


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 27, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I am very much enjoying Forza 5 at the moment. Great fun. Looks gorgeous too.



I’ve just downloaded and will take a spin next week. My mate reckons it’s good but buggy in places?


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2021)

Went with Gloomhaven and it is basically the board game. But without you having to keep track of endless modifiers or stick stickers onto a map. It takes away a load of the management so you're free to plan and pick cards etc. I'm really enjoying it. My main problem with the board game is the amount of time and faff it takes to play it, and also finding anybody else who can deal with it. So this is kind of good.  I mean it's still stressful and tense to play but removing all that stuff makes it loads better.

Will buy Inscryption in the sale to line up next I think.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’ve just downloaded and will take a spin next week. My mate reckons it’s good but buggy in places?



There are a few bugs and in fact, it crashed on me just then   

But for a AAA title, it's wonderfully polished and has loads of little features that are great fun to try and complete. It's the first game I've played in a while that has that 'just one more {race|round|turn}' feel, which invariably ends up at 3am with regrets. Great stuff.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 28, 2021)

Since New World turned into a clown car of bugs and exploits, I've gone back to Guild Wars 2 for my MMO fix.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 28, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I am very much enjoying Forza 5 at the moment. Great fun. Looks gorgeous too.


Do you play with a controller or steering wheel, or keyboard and mouse? I tried Forza 4 and I'm quite interested in that other racing game, iRacer or something, but with k+m it's never quite as enjoyable.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 28, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Do you play with a controller or steering wheel, or keyboard and mouse? I tried Forza 4 and I'm quite interested in that other racing game, iRacer or something, but with k+m it's never quite as enjoyable.


I use an old PS3 controller. It's not really a serious racing game so no need for a wheel.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 28, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Do you play with a controller or steering wheel, or keyboard and mouse? I tried Forza 4 and I'm quite interested in that other racing game, iRacer or something, but with k+m it's never quite as enjoyable.



You need a controller really. Racing isn’t really for keyboard play.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 3, 2021)

Valheim.

Oh my god my life is gone.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 3, 2021)

Sudden Strike 4.


----------



## Mattym (Dec 3, 2021)

Supine said:


> Far Cry 6. Loving it. Need bigger guns



Going to buy that soon. Revisiting part 5 at the moment. Really enjoying it.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 9, 2021)

Halo Infinite is very, very good.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 9, 2021)

Wolfenstein: The New Order
Also trying to figure out Dyson Sphere Program but may have to check out some guides online


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 9, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Wolfenstein: The New Order
> Also trying to figure out Dyson Sphere Program but may have to check out some guides online



I chuffing LOVE the Wolfenstein games.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I chuffing LOVE the Wolfenstein games.


Really not my usual thing but The New Order is great so far


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Really not my usual thing but The New Order is great so far


Bringing out a side of me I'm not sure I like...
Mrs SI had to come through, take my headphones off and tell me I'd been chuntering away going _die ya twat_ and _sit the fuck down ya Nazi bastard_ etc


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 10, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Halo Infinite is very, very good.



I just put 2 hours into it without blinking. Story is engaging, gameplay loop is perfect, new guns are all boss and the old guns all got sound tweaks that - I think - all work.

Here's hoping they've stopped the warthog sounding like a whiny teenager 

NB didn't ply Halo 5, makes no difference as far as I can tell.

This is proper Halo.

mwgdrwg if memory serves you were a fan, buy a Gamepass for £1 and the campaign is yours!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 10, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I just put 2 hours into it without blinking. Story is engaging, gameplay loop is perfect, new guns are all boss and the old guns all got sound tweaks that - I think - all work.
> 
> Here's hoping they've stopped the warthog sounding like a whiny teenager
> 
> ...



Completed it, mate 

(not quite, but I am enjoying it!)


----------



## Chz (Dec 10, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I chuffing LOVE the Wolfenstein games.


The last one, whatever the hell it was called, was pretty awful. But I replay the other ones every few years.


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 10, 2021)

I got my hands on a PS4 and have subscribed to the monthly thing for now that gets you access to 72 billion, zillion games. So, I've been playing just a) God of War (really good, but as someone else said earlier, a bit too on rails) and b) Horizon Zero Dawn (which I LOVE). The gazillion games will have to wait.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 10, 2021)

Chz said:


> The last one, whatever the hell it was called, was pretty awful. But I replay the other ones every few years.



Wolfenstein Youngblood. Yeah, it was somewhat a disappointment. Badly misjudged in making Blazkowicz daughters the playable characters IMHO.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 10, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Bringing out a side of me I'm not sure I like...
> Mrs SI had to come through, take my headphones off and tell me I'd been chuntering away going _die ya twat_ and _sit the fuck down ya Nazi bastard_ etc



If you think that’s bringing out something dark, best stay away from VR and the likes of Gorn and Blade & Sorcery.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2021)

I've taken the plunge and pre-ordered Ge-force Now 3080. A little on the expensive side at £81 for six months, but graphics cards prices are still totally bonkers and I do want to play at 1140. It's a shame as other then a lack of GPU, I've actually got quite a decent PC for the first time in years. Looks like I've got two weeks to wait before I can use it, which is slightly frustrating, but probably for the best as I've an exam before then.

Although it's supposed to be flawed, I do rather want to play cyberpunk and it seems a great game to test the service. Went to faff round finding a discount code, but Steam had it at £25 which is a bit of a result.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I've taken the plunge and pre-ordered Ge-force Now 3080. A little on the expensive side at £81 for six months, but graphics cards prices are still totally bonkers and I do want to play at 1140. It's a shame as other then a lack of GPU, I've actually got quite a decent PC for the first time in years. Looks like I've got two weeks to wait before I can use it, which is slightly frustrating, but probably for the best as I've an exam before then.
> 
> Although it's supposed to be flawed, I do rather want to play cyberpunk and it seems a great game to test the service. Went to faff round finding a discount code, but Steam had it at £25 which is a bit of a result.


How long will it take to activate your RTX 3080 ? I ordered mine end of October and only got mine last week. I look forward to hearing what you think 

I think you'll be surprised at just how good it looks / plays, Im even thinking about getting an nvidia shield pro, to be able to get 4k at 60hz.

ETA sorry you already said 2 weeks doh.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 13, 2021)

Cities Skyline on ps4. Grabbed it online for 4 quid, thought it worth a try. Popped it on for a quick go at just gone midnight, was still at it after 3.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> How long will it take to activate your RTX 3080 ? I ordered mine end of October and only got mine last week. I look forward to hearing what you think
> 
> I think you'll be surprised at just how good it looks / plays, Im even thinking about getting an nvidia shield pro, to be able to get 4k at 60hz.
> 
> ETA sorry you already said 2 weeks doh.



Payment date is 19th December, so hopefully shortly after that. I didn't realize they were doing 4k to the Shield's, I suppose there's no reason then it couldn't be pushed to other devices at some point. I've got a 1440p and a 4k screen on my PC, but tbh, other then resolution the 1440p is a much nicer screen, so I'll be happier playing on that. Couldn't be interesting if I choose to upgrade the TV at some point.

I do have quite high hopes for it, it's one reason I've chosen a game that I know would bring many PCs to their knees to play with everything on a decent setting with ray tracing. I get pretty good internet here and I've played with the basic GeForce service and Stadia so it should hold up.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 13, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Payment date is 19th December, so hopefully shortly after that. I didn't realize they were doing 4k to the Shield's, I suppose there's no reason then it couldn't be pushed to other devices at some point. I've got a 1440p and a 4k screen on my PC, but tbh, other then resolution the 1440p is a much nicer screen, so I'll be happier playing on that. Couldn't be interesting if I choose to upgrade the TV at some point.



Don’t you have to be on a 4K screen if you want to take advantage of the ray tracing stuff?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2021)

I believe it works fine at all resolutions. Better really for most at lower resolutions as its just so demanding to do both 4k and RT.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 20, 2021)

Really frustratingly I got access to GeForce Now 3080 last night, but not until late, to late really to go and log on. Shame as it would have been the perfect Sunday afternoon. Out tonight, so maybe tomorrow I'll finally get to play Cyberpunk.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 20, 2021)

Been playing Cyberpunk on and off for a couple of weeks, but it's getting a bit annoying - the driving is terrible, shooting isn't great either, and there's too many long conversations that don't actually move the story forwards.


----------



## locomotive (Dec 20, 2021)

I finally crumbled and bought a Switch... I've been playing Pokémon Sword and my eyes have gone square. The last Pokémon game I played was Pokémon Red. How times change.


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2021)

Played The Gunk today. It's by the people who did Steamworld Dig games I think. Only played a few hours but pretty nice so far, pretty chilled, relaxing. Looks great and I can tell already that it'll be a nice progression curve (which is what is really good about the SWD games).

Oh, and it's on Game Pass obv.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2021)

locomotive said:


> I finally crumbled and bought a Switch... I've been playing Pokémon Sword and my eyes have gone square. The last Pokémon game I played was Pokémon Red. How times change.



The Switch isn’t the best console but capable in some areas. What type of games do you like? I had great fun with Rayman Legends with my son on it if you like platformers in co-op.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2021)

Spent my first evening of gaming in ages last night. More impressed then I even expected to be with Geforce Now 3080, playing a single player game, I noticed nothing that didn't make it feel like I had a beast of a GPU inside my PC. 

Cyberpunk was quite entertaining, whether I'll stay engaged with the plot remains to be seen. And it truly is visually stunning. I never really got the hang of FPS on the PS4 as I don't have the time to invest in it, felt so much more natural to be back using mouse and keyboard. That said I will have to look at other options for driving. Do any PC gamers use both and switch between the two whilst playing?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm so glad you like it 

If you get Ubisoft connect ( or plus or something ) for 11.99 a month , you get a whole load of pretty good games that work seamlessly, I'm currently playing far cry 6 at 1440p , ultra and it looks great.

I don't really swap controllers and to be honest apart from RTS's I don't use keyboard and mouse any more  and the controller I use is a 3rd party wired Xbox type controller I got from Argos for 19.99

My only gripe is you cant play all your games, so Im going to have to keep my shadow until after I've played Elden ring.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2021)

I don't really play enough to justify subscriptions, or at least not in normal times. I bought my PS4 in 2014, so although I've not played loads of games on it, I still don't think I've had bad value from, especially as it did loads of home media stuff as well. Yet, given the current prices of GPUs, GFN does make sense. If retail price was actually thing, then something like a 3060TI would probably just do me for a few years of 1440p gaming.  

 I might look for a cheap copy of Far Cry when (if) I I finish Cyberpunk, think the last one I played was the first one! Might try and work out the pad thing later, I've got a PS4 pad obviously and think I've got an old 360 pad from the last time I was doing any PC gaming.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 21, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I don't really play enough to justify subscriptions, or at least not in normal times. I bought my PS4 in 2014, so although I've not played loads of games on it, I still don't think I've had bad value from, especially as it did loads of home media stuff as well. Yet, given the current prices of GPUs, GFN does make sense. If retail price was actually thing, then something like a 3060TI would probably just do me for a few years of 1440p gaming.
> 
> I might look for a cheap copy of Far Cry when (if) I I finish Cyberpunk, think the last one I played was the first one! Might try and work out the pad thing later, I've got a PS4 pad obviously and think I've got an old 360 pad from the last time I was doing any PC gaming.


To get the ps4 pad working on the pc you need to get DS4WINDOWS , really easy to set up and you can use it via bluetooth if your pc has it.

Also CDKEYs is the site you want to get cheap games


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks. I'll have a look. I'll test with a cable, but if if it works well, then Bluetooth adapters are very cheap.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 21, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Spent my first evening of gaming in ages last night. More impressed then I even expected to be with Geforce Now 3080, playing a single player game, I noticed nothing that didn't make it feel like I had a beast of a GPU inside my PC.
> 
> Cyberpunk was quite entertaining, whether I'll stay engaged with the plot remains to be seen. And it truly is visually stunning. I never really got the hang of FPS on the PS4 as I don't have the time to invest in it, felt so much more natural to be back using mouse and keyboard. That said I will have to look at other options for driving. Do any PC gamers use both and switch between the two whilst playing?



I use an Xbox controller for Forza. Mouse and keyboard for FPS.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I use an Xbox controller for Forza. Mouse and keyboard for FPS.



 I mean in the same game. So play the shooting bits of Cyberpunk with mouse and keyboard and then just pick up the pad when I get in a car.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 21, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So play the shooting bits of Cyberpunk with mouse and keyboard and then just pick up the pad when I get in a car.


Unfortunately Cyberpunk driving is just pants, so I doubt switching control methods will help. I play mouse+keyboard and driving in every other game (GTA V, Mad Max, Death Stranding) is perfectly fine - it's only CP2077 that is insanely sensitive.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 21, 2021)

After taking a look at Steam's top online games by player count the other night, I decided to see what World of Warships was all about, since it's free. It's surprisingly polished and engaging; the menu and other UI is really mobile-like, but the actual game graphics are excellent.


----------



## Supine (Dec 21, 2021)

30hrs into FC6 and I’m stuck in a loop. No save game facility so I’m fucked. Fuck this.


----------



## Chz (Dec 22, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> After taking a look at Steam's top online games by player count the other night, I decided to see what World of Warships was all about, since it's free. It's surprisingly polished and engaging; the menu and other UI is really mobile-like, but the actual game graphics are excellent.


The game itself is well designed and fun, and the art department work their little buns off. The meta-game and publisher/customer relationship are insanely dysfunctional. It's best to steer clear of the Reddit subgroup.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Dec 22, 2021)

Tiddlywinks


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> To get the ps4 pad working on the pc you need to get DS4WINDOWS , really easy to set up and you can use it via bluetooth if your pc has it.
> 
> Also CDKEYs is the site you want to get cheap games



Thanks for this. I tested this with a cable on the PS4 pad, certainly works well, so I've ordered a Bluetooth adapter to go wireless. So much nicer to be able switch between the two. Obviously the driving in Cyberpunk is never going to be a selling point, but it now makes just going for a drive around Night City something I want to.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 23, 2021)

Has anyone played Deathloop? It’s on sale at the moment on the PS store. I think it might be PS5 only but thought I’d ask anyway


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Has anyone played Deathloop? It’s on sale at the moment on the PS store. I think it might be PS5 only but thought I’d ask anyway


It's PC as well, and on offer on Epic.
I really fancied it until reviews came out - not bad but could have been much better is the general consensus. Enemies both bullet spongey yet stupid


----------



## spitfire (Dec 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> It's PC as well, and on offer on Epic.
> I really fancied it until reviews came out - not bad but could have been much better is the general consensus. Enemies both bullet spongey yet stupid



Thanks. I’ll probably go for CoD Vanguard then. Better the devil etc. 

I’m so rubbish at trying new games lol.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 23, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Has anyone played Deathloop? It’s on sale at the moment on the PS store. I think it might be PS5 only but thought I’d ask anyway


Yep, loved it, I loved the dishonoured games and this has some similarities ( but not loads, it's hard to explain).

Looked great and makes you think about what you're doing.

Def 9/10


----------



## spitfire (Dec 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Yep, loved it, I loved the dishonoured games and this has some similarities ( but not loads, it's hard to explain).
> 
> Looked great and makes you think about what you're doing.
> 
> Def 9/10



Dammit, now I don't know what to do.

I'm trying to wean myself off the CoD BF merry go round. I bought Watchdogs and enjoyed but still only about 1/4 way through. Same with RDR. Worried I'll do the same with DL but I know that I will finish the story mode of CoD.

What to do, what to do.

I know I'll wait till I'm pissed and then just order whatever feels right.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Yep, loved it, I loved the dishonoured games and this has some similarities ( but not loads, it's hard to explain).
> 
> Looked great and makes you think about what you're doing.
> 
> Def 9/10



is it a grind type game, redoing things over and over again until you find the little trick that makes you progress?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2021)

Keep going with RDR2, if that's what you have. Honestly, an astonishing game...once it starts to click.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Keep going with RDR2, if that's what you have. Honestly, an astonishing game...once it starts to click.



Yeah it is really good, I did get past the "click" but then left it for too long and have to relearn everything. I have some memory expansion coming for the PS5 so will be able to get it reloaded and get back on my hoss.

I reckon that's a good shout instead of dropping £30 on something that will be a tenner in about 4 weeks.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 23, 2021)

spitfire said:


> is it a grind type game, redoing things over and over again until you find the little trick that makes you progress?


Not really, it's kinda a fps mystery game,, you have to figure things out, each location changes depending on what time of day it is, yes you do repeat things but you learn each time... It's quite unique and good fun.

At the beginning of each loop, you can change what time of day and area to go to and objectives get marked up as you learn.

It's not like Returnal which isnt fun imo


----------



## spitfire (Dec 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Not really, it's kinda a fps mystery game,, you have to figure things out, each location changes deepening on what time of day it is, yes you do repeat things but you learn each time... It's quite unique and good fun.
> 
> It's not like Returnal which isnt fun imo



Thanks, just saw it got 3rd in the Grauns games of the year FWIW. * continues pondering *


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Yeah it is really good, I did get past the "click" but then left it for too long and have to relearn everything. I have some memory expansion coming for the PS5 so will be able to get it reloaded and get back on my hoss.
> 
> I reckon that's a good shout instead of dropping £30 on something that will be a tenner in about 4 weeks.


Yeah, I've got a tenner voucher off any Epic game but daren't use it in case that game gets given away over Christmas


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 24, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks for this. I tested this with a cable on the PS4 pad, certainly works well, so I've ordered a Bluetooth adapter to go wireless. So much nicer to be able switch between the two. Obviously the driving in Cyberpunk is never going to be a selling point, but it now makes just going for a drive around Night City something I want to.


if you're playing through steam disable dswindows tho.... Steam natively supports the ps4 controller, and if it's available you'll get the correct button prompts in game.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 24, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Thanks, just saw it got 3rd in the Grauns games of the year FWIW. * continues pondering *



Pondered. Still went for Vanguard. It is very good, (for its genre). You get to kill lots and lots of Nazis.

Also resurrected RDR2 and loads of other stuff with my new super dooper internal memory expansion. 😎

Not mine obvs. My PS5. Would be great if i could do mine as easily.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 25, 2021)

Coming to the end of a season on FM21 with Braga just won my 3rd Premier title in a row. Semi finals of the champions League again but failed to beat Liverpool at home despite them having 9 men. Losing two of my top players this summer soon so this could be our only chance. 

Due another play of XCOM2 soon. 

Got Mario Odyssey second hand on eBay on the way. 

Just picked up Disco Elysium too which looks great.


----------



## Mattym (Dec 28, 2021)

After being without consoles for 3 or 4 years, I was pissed off with the shortage of new consoles, so went for an XBox 1, knowing that I could get a secondhand one and a brand new Series X/ PS5 for much cheaper than the extortionate prices that the latter have been going for on eBay. So, I'd had the Xbox 1 for about a week, when I finally got lucky on a PS5, so have a lot of games on the go at the moment.
Xbox 1- reliving Far Cry 5
PS5- Vanguard, Spiderman (MM) and my fave- Danger Zone 2- I used to love the crash mode in Burnout on the PS2, where you cause as many crashes and as much damage as you can. Was delighted to find an updated version.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 29, 2021)

ohmyliver said:


> if you're playing through steam disable dswindows tho.... Steam natively supports the ps4 controller, and if it's available you'll get the correct button prompts in game.



I'm mostly on mouse and keyboard, it's just for driving, but it's useful to know for future. 

Thing is on Geforce Now it just launches the game after you've given it your Steam password, but assuming it's possible.


----------



## yield (Dec 29, 2021)

Steam tabletop games mainly. Scythe, Northgard, Terraforming Mars.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 29, 2021)

Ghost of Tsushima

Christmas present from my son. Only put in a couple of hours so far, but I love it. Looks beautiful, soundtrack is lovely, good story with really nice pacing, combat is really good fun and - for me - just enough of a challenge. Can't get too cocky, but don't have to spend aaages getting sequences just so.


Edited for spelling


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2021)

yield said:


> Steam tabletop games mainly. Scythe, Northgard, Terraforming Mars.


Played a lot of scythe and terraforming mars. Both really good.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Ghost of Tsushima
> 
> Christmas present from my son. Only put in a couple of hours so far, but I love it. Looks beautiful, soundtrack is lovely, good story with really nice pacing, combat is really good fun and - for me - just enough of a challenge. Can't get too cocky, but don't have to spend aaages getting sequences just so.
> 
> ...


Really liked this, especially "Kurosawa mode" but really wish they'd avoided doing the whole "fill the map full of icons" thing. So many different things to collect, does my head in. Combat is great, looks amazing, like the "follow the wind" thing but just ruined by your tunic vibrating every ten seconds to tell you to follow a fucking bird or collect a banner.


----------



## yield (Dec 30, 2021)

tommers said:


> Played a lot of scythe and terraforming mars. Both really good.


Picked up Scythe in the winter steam sale. Bargain. Easy pick up & play game. Shame we couldn't get an urban game together?


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2021)

yield said:


> Picked up Scythe in the winter steam sale. Bargain. Easy pick up & play game. Shame we couldn't get an urban game together?


I played it with a couple of mates but they preferred boardgamearena.com, which is pretty good (and mostly free). I dunno if other people have a copy and are up for playing? 

I've been playing Trials of Fire, which is great. Deck building but with classes and equipment, kind of Slay the Spire meets Gloomhaven meets Kingdom Death Monster (I've never even played KDM but it reminds me). Oh, and a roguelike somehow. Early access, but you wouldn't notice. Properly good. 

And I'm on the beta for Weird West, which is also really good. Always really like the setting and it seems like it will give plenty of ways to play. Satisfying to snipe bad guys or chuck some dynamite into the middle of them. 

Struggling to find the time atm, tbh. Gloomhaven is still sat there, staring, too - along with Fights in Tight Spaces.  That is also really good. So many good games.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 31, 2021)

tommers said:


> I played it with a couple of mates but they preferred boardgamearena.com, which is pretty good (and mostly free).



Yeah, it's very good for playing a wide array of board games online.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 31, 2021)

Kena: Bridge of Spirits. Just started. Not sure how involving it's going to be but by 'eck it _looks_ fantastic.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 31, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Kena: Bridge of Spirits. Just started. Not sure how involving it's going to be but by 'eck it _looks_ fantastic.


I started it a while back, absolutely gorgeous, but it didnt grab me, but really want to get back into it.

Got control for a 10-er or near enough yesterday on steam, you have to have it on there for it to work on Geforce new, looks really quite stunning with loads of effects I didnt see when trying to play on playstation.

Also Ride 4, looks pretty much photorealistic at some points but it is really difficult for me (probably as I've never ridden a motorbike before and its quite sim like, but im learning and just doing time trials in the rain, at night, on some UK street courses.)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 31, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I started it a while back, absolutely gorgeous, but it didnt grab me, but really want to get back into it.
> 
> Got control for a 10-er or near enough yesterday on steam, you have to have it on there for it to work on Geforce new, looks really quite stunning with loads of effects I didnt see when trying to play on playstation.
> 
> Also Ride 4, looks pretty much photorealistic at some points but it is really difficult for me (probably as I've never ridden a motorbike before and its quite sim like, but im learning and just doing time trials in the rain, at night, on some UK street courses.)


Control is superb - must give it another go, I couldn't get past the first boss


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 1, 2022)

Bought myself F1 2021 yesterday, since I'm stuck in my room isolating with Covid (and it's 60% off on Steam). Only just realised that I can use a PlayStation controller with Steam - much easier than trying to drive with a keyboard.


----------



## golightly (Jan 1, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Control is superb - must give it another go, I couldn't get past the first boss


Mr Tommasi? He is a bit of a challenge because you don't have many powers at this point. Make sure you keep moving to make it harder to get a target on you, and shoot the other guards to get health. Definitely worth plugging away.


----------



## bemused (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm pounded out the Mafia trilogy.


----------



## butcher (Jan 5, 2022)

Skyrim Anniversary edition, new toys, new dungeons, new houses, new quests, new armours and fishing!

NB about my 8th play through, Khajit Sneak Thief again


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2022)

I checked out the three free PS Plus games and yet again none of them are worth playing. Wish they’d cater for the likes of me more.

What is it with console games with deliberately shoddy/cartoon/manga graphics? 
Technology has moved on! 
They’re still making 2D platform games ffs!


----------



## blairsh (Jan 7, 2022)

Assassin's Creed Odyssey.

Really really enjoyed the first four games (upto and including Revelations) i had a couple goes at 3 but it wasn't for me.

So started again here, in ancient Greece. So far so good (about 8hours in)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 7, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I checked out the three free PS Plus games and yet again none of them are worth playing. Wish they’d cater for the likes of me more.
> 
> What is it with console games with deliberately shoddy/cartoon/manga graphics?
> Technology has moved on!
> They’re still making 2D platform games ffs!



Had a quick go on Dirt 5.  Seems like decent fun.


----------



## Supine (Jan 7, 2022)

blairsh said:


> Assassin's Creed Odyssey.
> 
> Really really enjoyed the first four games (upto and including Revelations) i had a couple goes at 3 but it wasn't for me.
> 
> So started again here, in ancient Greece. So far so good (about 8hours in)



I’m 350hrs in


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 7, 2022)

tommers said:


> Really liked this, especially "Kurosawa mode" but really wish they'd avoided doing the whole "fill the map full of icons" thing. So many different things to collect, does my head in. Combat is great, looks amazing, like the "follow the wind" thing but just ruined by your tunic vibrating every ten seconds to tell you to follow a fucking bird or collect a banner.



Always fascinates me how people see the same thing so differently. Also, possibly settings. I'm either not noticing the tunic thing, or being protected from it by setting it to look for particular things.

Either way, I'm so busy writing Haiku or taking a bath (nice buns!) or whatnot -  when I'm not slaughtering the Mongol scum obvs - that I haven't been annoyed by anything. It's like RDR2's Japanese Cousin - way more thoughtful, massively less arrogant and not full of whiny fucking yanks. 

I really love it. Put in over 30 hours and still have about a quarter of the lower island to do.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 7, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I checked out the three free PS Plus games and yet again none of them are worth playing. Wish they’d cater for the likes of me more.
> 
> What is it with console games with deliberately shoddy/cartoon/manga graphics?
> Technology has moved on!
> They’re still making 2D platform games ffs!


There have been some really good 2D platformers over recent years.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 7, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> There have been some really good 2D platformers over recent years.


I spotted earlier that Hollow Knight is on game pass. I've been meaning to get it for ages so was chuffed to see it there. Just lost 2 hours without even noticing. It's fantastic. Orang Utan don't be a mug!


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Always fascinates me how people see the same thing so differently. Also, possibly settings. I'm either not noticing the tunic thing, or being protected from it by setting it to look for particular things.
> 
> Either way, I'm so busy writing Haiku or taking a bath (nice buns!) or whatnot -  when I'm not slaughtering the Mongol scum obvs - that I haven't been annoyed by anything. It's like RDR2's Japanese Cousin - way more thoughtful, massively less arrogant and not full of whiny fucking yanks.
> 
> I really love it. Put in over 30 hours and still have about a quarter of the lower island to do.


Yeah I really like most of it. Just tedious that when you try to do anything you end up spending all your time going through some bins or following a woodland animal to get 1/20th of the way to a minor charm. Have you not noticed all the birds flapping about?   I just don't know what all of that adds, they've had to put in a vibrating tunic to help you find all the millions of things they've hidden all around the game. That's mental. Just don't hide all the things, keep the rest of it and lose the mad tunic. Perfect.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 8, 2022)

tommers said:


> Yeah I really like most of it. Just tedious that when you try to do anything you end up spending all your time going through some bins or following a woodland animal to get 1/20th of the way to a minor charm. Have you not noticed all the birds flapping about?   I just don't know what all of that adds, they've had to put in a vibrating tunic to help you find all the millions of things <snip>



Yeah, but the birds are generally heading where I was going anyway, or I just fucking ignore them because I'm busy doing something else. You know that you don't _have_ to follow them, right? 

Also, I ❤️ the foxes.

And the vibrating tunic ... I really don't get it that often and when I do, it's useful. Maybe because I haven't upgraded the travellers gear? Whatever is going on, I am not getting as annoyed as you did 

(Also the map really doesn't seem cluttered to me ... have they maybe patched it since you played?)


----------



## blairsh (Jan 8, 2022)

Supine said:


> I’m 350hrs in


That's a lot. Do you play it online?


----------



## Supine (Jan 8, 2022)

blairsh said:


> That's a lot. Do you play it online?



Nah, just me wandering around. It does include the extra DLC though. Which are pretty good.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 8, 2022)

Supine said:


> Nah, just me wandering around. It does include the extra DLC though. Which are pretty good.


I'm quite enjoying it, will definitely play all the way through, might have a look at the DLC if i rinse the game as much as you appear to have.


----------



## Jennaonthebeach (Jan 8, 2022)

I've just started with Cyber Punk. I've owned it for about a year but couldn't bring myself to play it because it was a game my partner talked about loads - was very excited about - but died before it came out. It's just now that i feel i can play the game without it making me feel all kinds of shitty.


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Yeah, but the birds are generally heading where I was going anyway, or I just fucking ignore them because I'm busy doing something else. You know that you don't _have_ to follow them, right?
> 
> Also, I ❤️ the foxes.
> 
> ...



There are 433 collectible locations on the base map (not including bamboo and stuff) . I might see how that compares to something like Valhalla, it might just be me noticing it more than normal I guess? That seems like a lot to me.

Apparently once you clear the story the locations of all this stuff is marked on the map, maybe that means I can just forget about it until then and enjoy the game.


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2022)

I've been spending my time playing "slice and dice", which is on Android and apple. Fiver. Dice rolling game, you see what the enemies are going to do (as per into the breach) and then try to mitigate that with your rolls. Different character types, progression, abilities, curses, lots of game modes. It's really good. Bit like Hoplite or Dicey Dungeons. It gets more interesting as you increase the difficulty. 

Oh, looks like it is also on itch.io.









						Slice & Dice by tann
					

Roguelike dice tactics game




					tann.itch.io


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2022)

Replaying Mad Max. Such a great game. 168 hours played for a game I bought for two quid off cdkeys lol


----------



## bmd (Jan 8, 2022)

Wasteland 3 again because the stupid Macbook Pro doesn't have any games for it. W3 is bloody great too, tbf. Plus I have all the DLC now, which I haven't played yet. Also, there's always a play through being a Toaster technician and a Kiss Ass with full Nerd Skills.


----------



## bmd (Jan 8, 2022)

S☼I said:


> It's PC as well, and on offer on Epic.
> I really fancied it until reviews came out - not bad but could have been much better is the general consensus. Enemies both bullet spongey yet stupid


Funny about the reviews because I do believe that was how Prey was reviewed too. I bloody love Prey.

I've just bought Slice and Dice tommers. It is bloody great, cheers!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2022)

bmd said:


> Funny about the reviews because I do believe that was how Prey was reviewed too. I bloody love Prey.


Not tried it yet but got it free during the recent Epic Christmas giveaway


----------



## bmd (Jan 8, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Not tried it yet but got it free during the recent Epic Christmas giveaway



Speaking of which, have you got all the Tombraider games free from Epic?


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 8, 2022)

tommers said:


> I've been spending my time playing "slice and dice", which is on Android and apple. Fiver. Dice rolling game, you see what the enemies are going to do (as per into the breach) and then try to mitigate that with your rolls. Different character types, progression, abilities, curses, lots of game modes. It's really good. Bit like Hoplite or Dicey Dungeons. It gets more interesting as you increase the difficulty.
> 
> Oh, looks like it is also on itch.io.
> 
> ...


Will check this out.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 8, 2022)

bmd said:


> Speaking of which, have you got all the Tombraider games free from Epic?


I got them but already had rise of the tomb raider on steam. Does anyone know if its possible to add the deluxe edition stuff I got free to my existing install?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2022)

bmd said:


> Speaking of which, have you got all the Tombraider games free from Epic?


I already had "Rise", didn't fancy "Shadow" but got TR 2013


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2022)

Four Epic games over the giveaway I already had plus thus week's, Gods Will Fall. No "wow, must have that" really this year


----------



## bmd (Jan 9, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Four Epic games over the giveaway I already had plus thus week's, Gods Will Fall. No "wow, must have that" really this year



True but this is still pretty cool. I'm sure you remember when decent games weren't free.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2022)

bmd said:


> True but this is still pretty cool. I'm sure you remember when decent games weren't free.


Yeah


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2022)

The epic launcher is the most annoying piece of shit. Its a long time since I got genuinely angry at a piece of software but its so pointless and shit. Just fucking accept the dominance of steam like we all have to.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> The epic launcher is the most annoying piece of shit. Its a long time since I got genuinely angry at a piece of software but its so pointless and shit. Just fucking accept the dominance of steam like we all have to.


Ubisoft's is even worse


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 9, 2022)

2k have one now too don't they? Why these companies think we all want their individual launchers sucking up memory I don't know and they are all clunky as shit.

I'd rather not have to use steam too, but do find it pretty easy to use.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 9, 2022)

I've got so many launchers now it's getting silly. Out of all them I'd say the XBox app is the worse. Steam is a hundred times better than all of them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2022)

I just wish Steam let you trade reward points for games. I've got thousands and thousands of useless points cos they want it to be social mediary


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2022)

Fucking stop it!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 10, 2022)

Got fed up with Cyberpunk so instead I've been playing Dragon Age Inquisition. Graphics/movement are a little bit dated, but it's great so far - the side quests are a lot less annoying than in other games (Witcher 3, for example) and the story and characters are very good. I've never played any of the series before, so I'm probably missing out on quite a lot of history and character relationships, but never mind.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> Fucking stop it!




You know there will be someone doing a 32 minute speedrun of it on Twitch by the weekend, though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 14, 2022)

I completed Cyberpunk last night 

I knew the main story was short, but thought that was serious gamer short, not me who has problems completing RPGs short. I'd done quite a lot of side missions as actually just enjoyed killing stuff. Even the driving wasn't so bad towards the end after I found a better car. I've gone back to the save just before the end and am playing through some of the many things I missed, but a game is never quite the same when you know that making a gun even more powerful won't help you kill a final boss more easily. I've really enjoyed it though. I'm glad I waited as I didn't find many bugs and on GeForce Now it was stunning.

I'm a bit stuck on what to play next. Whilst the concept of GeForce Now is great I do keep thinking of games I'd like to try, but finding the publishers don't allow them to be there. Those of you who are using it what are you playing? ruffneck23? I could probably do another good FPS as I've been so long away from PC gaming.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm playing nothing at the moment because windows or the xbox app is broken. It doesn't open any games, just takes me to the windows store every time. There are various fixes out there, all of which I've tried. I can get a game of Halo occasionally but the next time I start it, I get this issue again. It's fucking doing my head in!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

This GeForce Now thing - pardon my ignorance - but is this basically streaming a game over the web?
What's the latency like?  And do you rent games or buy them?


----------



## souljacker (Jan 14, 2022)

Oops! Double Post!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> This GeForce Now thing - pardon my ignorance - but is this basically streaming a game over the web?
> What's the latency like?  And do you rent games or buy them?



Yes. I've noticed none using a Virgin 100mb line, although I play single player games and not crazy twitch multiplayer. Honestly it's amazing. I'm on the top teir 3080 service and it's like having a stupidly expensive graphics card. What attracted me GeForce Now over Stadia is that you buy the games on Steam and play them through there, so if you stop using it, you still own the games. 

At some point I'd like a decent GPU, but honestly if I could play everything on Steam, I'm not sure I'd bother.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes. I've noticed none using a Virgin 100mb line, although I play single player games and not crazy twitch multiplayer. Honestly it's amazing. I'm on the top teir 3080 service and it's like having a stupidly expensive graphics card. What attracted me GeForce Now over Stadia is that you buy the games on Steam and play them through there, so if you stop using it, you still own the games.
> 
> At some point I'd like a decent GPU, but honestly if I could play everything on Steam, I'm not sure I'd bother.



Does it have VR support?

I'd usually be thinking of buying a decent new PC about now, but semi-conductor shortage etc.

edit:  ah, i see there's also a thing called Plutosphere...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I completed Cyberpunk last night
> 
> I knew the main story was short, but thought that was serious gamer short, not me who has problems completing RPGs short. I'd done quite a lot of side missions as actually just enjoyed killing stuff. Even the driving wasn't so bad towards the end after I found a better car. I've gone back to the save just before the end and am playing through some of the many things I missed, but a game is never quite the same when you know that making a gun even more powerful won't help you kill a final boss more easily. I've really enjoyed it though. I'm glad I waited as I didn't find many bugs and on GeForce Now it was stunning.
> 
> I'm a bit stuck on what to play next. Whilst the concept of GeForce Now is great I do keep thinking of games I'd like to try, but finding the publishers don't allow them to be there. Those of you who are using it what are you playing? ruffneck23? I could probably do another good FPS as I've been so long away from PC gaming.


Just completed Far Cry 6, but starting it again as it was more fun than I first thought and looks lovely and is a FPS, Guardians of the Galaxy is also a very good game. Make sure you get the right version of the game, I think the steam version is the one...

I'm finding I'm going back and playing some older games ( Sniper elite 4 , Hitman 2 , Watcher 3.) As seeing them all shiny all over again is great.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Does it have VR support?
> 
> I'd usually be thinking of buying a decent new PC about now, but semi-conductor shortage etc.
> 
> edit:  ah, i see there's also a thing called Plutosphere...



I'm pretty sure it doesn't. 

Pluto sphere sounds interesting if you use Oculus Quest or Quest 2, I'd not heard of it before.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 14, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just completed Far Cry 6, but starting it again as it was more fun than I first thought and looks lovely and is a FPS, Guardians of the Galaxy is also a very good game. Make sure you get the right version of the game, I think the steam version is the one...
> 
> I'm finding I'm going back and playing some older games ( Sniper elite 4 , Hitman 2 , Watcher 3.) As seeing them all shiny all over again is great.



Yes I'm tempted by Far Cry, although its £50 on the store, although I see it's on CD Keys at £30. Not sure how well that would work with GFN.

My steam collection is so old, that I'd rather play new stuff. Amusingly I got a free copy of Crysis Remastered with GFN. Think playing it the first time was when I last had a half decent gaming PC.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes. I've noticed none using a Virgin 100mb line, although I play single player games and not crazy twitch multiplayer. Honestly it's amazing. I'm on the top teir 3080 service and it's like having a stupidly expensive graphics card. What attracted me GeForce Now over Stadia is that you buy the games on Steam and play them through there, so if you stop using it, you still own the games.
> 
> At some point I'd like a decent GPU, but honestly if I could play everything on Steam, I'm not sure I'd bother.


This, it really is great, and is you add ubisoft plus into the mix, youl have another hundred odd games to play, plus most games come out on day 1.

It is such a same you cant play everything due to the wars with publishers but hopefully things will get better, come on Banco, I want to play Elden Ring on it.

A few EA titles are starting to appear now too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Does it have VR support?
> 
> I'd usually be thinking of buying a decent new PC about now, but semi-conductor shortage etc.
> 
> edit:  ah, i see there's also a thing called Plutosphere...


Look at Shadow pc , that supports VR via Virtual desktop. its got a gtx1080 in it which is still a great card.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes I'm tempted by Far Cry, although its £50 on the store, although I see it's on CD Keys at £30. Not sure how well that would work with GFN.
> 
> My steam collection is so old, that I'd rather play new stuff. Amusingly I got a free copy of Crysis Remastered with GFN. Think playing it the first time was when I last had a half decent gaming PC.


Get ubisoft plus for a month its 12.99, play it and cancel when you finish it, even if it takes you 3 months, its still less than buying it, plus all the other stuff. it's well worth it and all works with geforce now.

Sorry i sound like a broken record.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> My steam collection is so old, that I'd rather play new stuff. Amusingly I got a free copy of Crysis Remastered with GFN. Think playing it the first time was when I last had a half decent gaming PC.


I'm also playing that at the moment ( got the same deal), I forgot how much fun it was and looks great too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 14, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Get ubisoft plus for a month its 12.99, play it and cancel when you finish it, even if it takes you 3 months, its still less than buying it, plus all the other stuff. it's well worth it and all works with geforce now.
> 
> Sorry i sound like a broken record.





ruffneck23 said:


> This, it really is great, and is you add ubisoft plus into the mix, youl have another hundred odd games to play, plus most games come out on day 1.
> 
> It is such a same you cant play everything due to the wars with publishers but hopefully things will get better, come on Banco, I want to play Elden Ring on it.
> 
> A few EA titles are starting to appear now too.




Maybe. I'm not sure I'd pay £50 for a game anyway, I never did on PS4, always just waited a while. Suspect my gaming time might start tail of again shortly. 

I liked the idea of Eldon Ring as well. I also fancied Doom as I've not played any of the newer ones. Not done Ghost of Tsushima as wanted to see more pretty then the standard PS4 version. Quite liked the idea of Outer Worlds


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 14, 2022)

S☼I said:


> I just wish Steam let you trade reward points for games. I've got thousands and thousands of useless points cos they want it to be social mediary



And Fuck knows what the cards thing is all about.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 14, 2022)

On my third playthrough of Skyrim. Done 2H warrior and assassin - now doing pure mage. It's really fun raining fiery death on stuff - though you are fragile.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 14, 2022)

Similarly I’ve started playing Oblivion again. I’ve forgotten most of it so it feels like a new game, albeit with slightly dated graphics. Playing as a mage but did a restart to conjure focus as it seemed I was weak as fuck with destruction.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 15, 2022)

Got a much cheaper copy of Far Cry 6 from one of those key sites. Seems to have activated in Ubisoft which is nice. I was also looking at Metro Exodus, has anyone played it/enjoyed it? It's very cheap and apparently has ray tracing and all that good stuff. I'm just a bit worried it's a bit "survivaly" for my tastes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 15, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Got a much cheaper copy of Far Cry 6 from one of those key sites. Seems to have activated in Ubisoft which is nice. I was also looking at Metro Exodus, has anyone played it/enjoyed it? It's very cheap and apparently has ray tracing and all that good stuff. I'm just a bit worried it's a bit "survivaly" for my tastes.


I've got metro exodus but not played it yet , but again, make sure you get the right version and I had to pay twice.

It's very pretty but quite depressing so far


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 15, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I've got metro exodus but not played it yet , but again, make sure you get the right version and I had to pay twice.
> 
> It's very pretty but quite depressing so far



Go on. This what I'm nervous off. What's the wrong version?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 15, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Go on. This what I'm nervous off. What's the wrong version?


in geforce now look for the game you want, then it will show you what publishers  are good


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 15, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> in geforce now look for the game you want, then it will show you what publishers  are good



Still confused. Do you mean the platform you can play it on? Assume a game can't have two publishers (but accept I may be totally wrong!)


----------



## Chz (Jan 20, 2022)

God of War for PC every bit as good as it should be. With the exception of the memory leak that will crash it after a few hours. It is honestly quite well done barring that flaw. Fully customisable controls, equally at home with KB+mouse or gamecon, good array of graphics customisations where even low looks decent and goes up to "Whoah, awesome". I recommend it if you haven't already played it on PS.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Still confused. Do you mean the platform you can play it on? Assume a game can't have two publishers (but accept I may be totally wrong!)


Yeah some games are on both steam and epic game store for example. I got control free from Epic but couldn't use it on Geforce now so had to get it on Steam where it works.

But you can see which version if you search for the game in Geforce now and it will tell you which platform you can use.


----------



## hastobefunky (Jan 20, 2022)

Im playing through Sleeping dogs on ps4 its a sick game 

When i get discharged to supported accommodation im going to be looking to play games online mainly fifa/Pes and mario kart


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2022)

Been playing Far Cry a bit this week. It's okay, but think Cyberpunk spoiled me a bit, I don't find it anywhere near as engaging.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 23, 2022)

Mad Max on the PS4.
Good when you’re feeling a bit meh and nihilistic.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2022)

Vampire Survivors.



Autofire robotron. Really addictive. Runs last 10 minutes (for me anyway). Kill hordes of enemies, before you know it it's 1am.









						Castlevania-Inspired Roguelike Is Pure Dopamine
					

I’m retroactively adding Vampire Survivors to my 'Best Games of 2021' list




					kotaku.com


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 23, 2022)

8ball said:


> Mad Max on the PS4.
> Good when you’re feeling a bit meh and nihilistic.


So underrated. Just played it a second time.

Now caught firmly in the (ahem) net of Football Manager 22. Boston United, Vanarama Conference North, 6th tier, managed to sign ex-Reading Jem Karacan. P 3 W 2 D 0 L 1 so far in the league.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2022)

8ball said:


> Mad Max on the PS4.
> Good when you’re feeling a bit meh and nihilistic.


Such a good game.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 5, 2022)

I was having a go at that Tiny Tina Borderlands thing that's free with PS plus this month.  I dunno, I don't think the sequels are anywhere near as good as the first Borderlands, which seemed more grounded and gritty.  Also hard to figure out the tactics of how to play it well...  Maybe it would be more fun playing it with other people?

Tried the free UFC thing - not keen on fighting games where there's a million different combos to learn.  Still to try the theme park game.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 5, 2022)

cyberpunk 2077  at a tenner it's the right price.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 5, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> cyberpunk 2077  at a tenner it's the right price.



I just ordered the ps4 version for £18, obviously to ultimately play the PS5 version (which will be a free upgrade).


----------



## 8ball (Feb 5, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I just ordered the ps4 version for £18, obviously to ultimately play the PS5 version (which will be a free upgrade).



Is that for a tenner?  At that price I might give it a go.  If it works now.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 5, 2022)

8ball said:


> Is that for a tenner?  At that price I might give it a go.  If it works now.



£18


----------



## 8ball (Feb 5, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> £18



Let me know if it’s any good.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 5, 2022)

Runs ok an xb 1, first game I've had for ages and happily blown a few hours so far, looks like a Saints Row crossed with Mass Effect and fed Blade Runner as a kid


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2022)

Gonna get Sifu.  Sounds like exactly what I wanted Ghost of Tsushima to be: 



> I wish I had recorded my first blundering advance through the opening stage so that I could see just how far I've come. It's hard to remember being a novice at something after you've trained so much that you can no longer say exactly how you do it: At this point, I just dodge when it's time to dodge and attack when it's time to attack. That's a lot more complicated to do in the physical world, but 30 hours with Sifu's simplified videogame version can at least get you a heady whiff of kung fu mastery.











						Sifu review
					

Mastering videogame kung fu in a half-remembered dream.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2022)

It's good.  It's really hard, I need to practice and I'm not great at these games anyway but it's super stylish.  I can see myself getting properly sucked into it (for example, I played an hour at lunchtime and can't stop thinking about what I need to do when I play it next).  It's a really nicely done martial arts movie and if anybody picks up a weapon then you're screwed.  I got to the first boss.  He killed me.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 8, 2022)

8ball said:


> Let me know if it’s any good.



Arrived today.  Played ~20 mins or so of it and am getting good vibes so far.  This is playing the PS4 version on a PS5.  Don't really want to get too far into it before the PS5 update.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 8, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Arrived today.  Played ~20 mins or so of it and am getting good vibes so far.  This is playing the PS4 version on a PS5.  Don't really want to get too far into it before the PS5 update.



Is that likely to be different to how it would be on a PS4?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 8, 2022)

8ball said:


> Is that likely to be different to how it would be on a PS4?



There's a big difference in how last gen console versions (played on a last gen console) and PC version are rated.  Remember it was meant to play shockingly bad on a standard PS4, so much so that the developers eventually advised not to buy it to play on a standard PS4...   

Obviously how well it plays on a PC depends on how powerful your PC is.  Hopefully the PS5 upgrade will make it play like on a high end PC.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 8, 2022)

Sounds interesting. Found Far Cry a bit lack luster and see this is on Geforce Now.


----------



## splonkydoo (Feb 8, 2022)

On Skyrim.... its good craic for a while but gameplay gets.... repetitive, after a a bit. Feeling like I'm just going through the motions now. Slightly addictive all the same, I just want to keep finishing quests and the storyline. 

One thing that annoys me about the combat is that it's either far too easy or you're getting mauled. 

I'm wondering if Oblivion was actually better in terms of gameplay or not? Maybe I've rose-tinted glasses.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 8, 2022)

splonkydoo said:


> On Skyrim.... its good craic for a while but gameplay gets.... repetitive, after a a bit. Feeling like I'm just going through the motions now. Slightly addictive all the same, I just want to keep finishing quests and the storyline.
> 
> One thing that annoys me about the combat is that it's either far too easy or you're getting mauled.
> 
> I'm wondering if Oblivion was actually better in terms of gameplay or not? Maybe I've rose-tinted glasses.


Pretty sure oblivion had a graded difficulty which meant it got harder as you levelled up. It wasn't that popular though.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 8, 2022)

splonkydoo said:


> On Skyrim.... its good craic for a while but gameplay gets.... repetitive, after a a bit. Feeling like I'm just going through the motions now. Slightly addictive all the same, I just want to keep finishing quests and the storyline.
> 
> One thing that annoys me about the combat is that it's either far too easy or you're getting mauled.
> 
> I'm wondering if Oblivion was actually better in terms of gameplay or not? Maybe I've rose-tinted glasses.



I’m playing Oblivion again at the moment. Quest lines can get difficult so you have to retreat for a bit and do other stuff. They never fixed the bugs either. Just remembered the Thieves Guild quest line fucked up on me years ago as it is now.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 9, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’m playing Oblivion again at the moment. Quest lines can get difficult so you have to retreat for a bit and do other stuff. They never fixed the bugs either. Just remembered the Thieves Guild quest line fucked up on me years ago as it is now.


Have you tried 








						Unofficial Oblivion Patch
					

An Oblivion mod that fixes over 2,500 bugs (and 70,000 object placement errors.)




					www.nexusmods.com


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 9, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> Have you tried
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, didn’t know about it, I’ll give it a try though cheers.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 10, 2022)

Cyberpunk dropped to just under £16 for the PS4 at base.com.

Completed the training last night & played the first mission.  I quite like the hacking stuff nicked from Watchdogs...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 10, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Cyberpunk dropped to just under £16 for the PS4 at base.com.
> 
> Completed the training last night & played the first mission.  I quite like the hacking stuff nicked from Watchdogs...


Cyberpunk is a bloody good game, shame they fucked up the last gen release


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Cyberpunk is a bloody good game, shame they fucked up the last gen release



Admitedly I don't play that many games, but I loved it. One of the few games I'd contemplate buying extra content for if released. It was over far to soon.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm loving Cyberpunk, and in about 40 hours play it has only crashed once, no other game breaking glitches. The map is very good, the story is very good, voice acting is excellent, the overall atmosphere is very good. Only downside, and it is minor is that the ui is a little clunky and all the stuff that you have to read for full immersion is poorly displayed, why not have an option to let the game read it out to the player so I can still be involved whilst cooking and eating supper.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 11, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Admitedly I don't play that many games, but I loved it. One of the few games I'd contemplate buying extra content for if released. It was over far to soon.


It's CD Project Red so all the dlc should be free if it ever comes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 11, 2022)

Pokémon Snap on the Switch. I'm isolating with Miss Rona in the front room so I'm giving some Switch games a go. Played it for 10 hours straight yesterday. It's utterly charming


----------



## tommers (Feb 16, 2022)

Total War Warhammer 3 out tomorrow (well, in 7 hours). Been getting great reviews. On Xbox Game Pass.


----------



## tommers (Feb 18, 2022)

Spent today playing Total War and Sifu. 

Total War is.. Total War. It always takes so long to play it and the battles are never the beautiful tactical masterclass that I see in my head. It always degenerates into a muddle and then five armies attack at once and you're screwed. I played the prologue, which was pretty good, and then started as "Cathay" who are basically China and who feel a bit racist frankly. Like we'll look at it in ten years and be like "what the fuck were they thinking?". Anyway, that aside, there are some nice factions in there and it's basically free. 

Sifu is amazing. Beautiful, elegant, really satisfying when it goes well (which is rare) but you seem to progress further each time, or get past people smoothly who fucked you up before. Easily one of the best beat em ups I've played for a while, and probably one of my favourite games in the last five years. It's hard though, it makes you repeat stuff until you do it perfectly - you're constantly honing and practising. It's great. Love it.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 18, 2022)

I always want to enjoy total war, but the ones I've played recently have missed the mark. Think I'll wait for another Medieval period one.


----------



## tommers (Feb 18, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> I always want to enjoy total war, but the ones I've played recently have missed the mark. Think I'll wait for another Medieval period one.


I always look forward to it, then I think "oh, this isn't as much fun as I remember" and thrn I've played 150 hours


----------



## 8ball (Feb 20, 2022)

Skyrim 

Again 

I’ve sunk so many hours into this game…


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2022)

Did a playthrough of lords of the fallen over the last few days, and now having another run of Dark souls 2 in prep for Elden ring on Friday


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 20, 2022)

Curently working my way through Disco Elysium. Not fully sure how it works, but enjoying it to dip in too. 

Had a craving for Civ 6 recently so doing a run through on that with the Maori.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> Skyrim
> 
> Again
> 
> I’ve sunk so many hours into this game…


I love Skyrim!


----------



## Chz (Feb 20, 2022)

Trying out Horizon Zero Dawn.
I don't get it. It's a large, half-empty world where the non-empty bits are full of machines that are tedious to fight. Even on easy, some of them take dozens of hits to their "weak" points to take down. The story line is... okay, at best. Think I may give up on this one before it's done.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2022)

Chz said:


> Trying out Horizon Zero Dawn.
> I don't get it. It's a large, half-empty world where the non-empty bits are full of machines that are tedious to fight. Even on easy, some of them take dozens of hits to their "weak" points to take down. The story line is... okay, at best. Think I may give up on this one before it's done.


I wouldnt the story gets really good and when you get the different bows and weapons , the combat it pretty good fun


----------



## Supine (Feb 20, 2022)

Chz said:


> Trying out Horizon Zero Dawn.
> I don't get it. It's a large, half-empty world where the non-empty bits are full of machines that are tedious to fight. Even on easy, some of them take dozens of hits to their "weak" points to take down. The story line is... okay, at best. Think I may give up on this one before it's done.



Does it look good? Was thinking of getting this when fc6 is finished.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2022)

Supine said:


> Does it look good? Was thinking of getting this when fc6 is finished.


Yes, it you have  a good gfx card, although it looked great on the PS4.


----------



## Supine (Feb 20, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Yes, it you have  a good gfx card, although it looked great on the PS4.



Ahh, I’m on ps5 now. So ps4 plus a bit i guess


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2022)

Supine said:


> Ahh, I’m on ps5 now. So ps4 plus a bit i guess


I think its been recently patches to run at 4k 60hz


----------



## Ming (Feb 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> Skyrim
> 
> Again
> 
> I’ve sunk so many hours into this game…


Me too 

And Fallout 3 is the other one. I feel shame when i look at the hours I’ve sunk into it on Steam. It’s embarrassing.


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2022)

Supine said:


> Ahh, I’m on ps5 now. So ps4 plus a bit i guess


A new one has just been released. Looks "amazing" apparently.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> Skyrim
> 
> Again
> 
> I’ve sunk so many hours into this game…


I'm still doing Oblivion. Just realised that Summon and Turn Conjuration is a good combo given other conjurors tend to summon the undead. I keep forgetting to save during lengthy later quests though and cursing when I get too confident and die.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 21, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Had a craving for Civ 6 recently so doing a run through on that with the Maori.


I played all Civs up to 5 then sort of lost interest. Didn't want to fork out a fuck tonne for the same game again. I still play 5 though occasionally even though the playthroughs are pretty much identical.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 21, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I played all Civs up to 5 then sort of lost interest. Didn't want to fork out a fuck tonne for the same game again. I still play 5 though occasionally even though the playthroughs are pretty much identical.


Civ5 was the first one I played. I have gathering storm at the moment, but didn't bother with the frontier pass as I don't play it enough so extra Civs don't add much. Still got 200+ hours out of it.


----------



## Chz (Feb 21, 2022)

Supine said:


> Does it look good? Was thinking of getting this when fc6 is finished.


I'm playing with the "improved" graphics, so better than PS4 but not the "murder your system for fun" level, and it's... much like I've felt the game to be - characterless. Don't get me wrong, in no way, shape, or form is it a _bad_ looking game. It just doesn't have its own style and you can tell a lot of it was procedurally generated. I know most open world games are, to a certain degree, but some of them hide it really well.

I will continue to give it a fair chance though. But if I have to fight loads more of those bird things, I'm uninstalling. There's challenging, and then there's Not Fun At All.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 21, 2022)

I had a bash on Sifu, its very cinematic. I almost instinctively knew what I had to do from all the films- fight through the building full of men of varying degrees of henchness to get to your target, use the surroundings. Had to go to bed before getting deep in but I have a handle on the combat- a shaky one, but I get the core concepts. I'm going to try it with controller rather than k&m tonight. Having the credits screen as a training bit was inspired.

I expect to fight in a busy fishmarket with cleaver wielding workmen at some point. Also hoping to fight a blind and/or drunken master, throw someone through rice-paper walls or lacquered screens. All the good bits.


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> I had a bash on Sifu, its very cinematic. I almost instinctively knew what I had to do from all the films- fight through the building full of men of varying degrees of henchness to get to your target, use the surroundings. Had to go to bed before getting deep in but I have a handle on the combat- a shaky one, but I get the core concepts. I'm going to try it with controller rather than k&m tonight. Having the credits screen as a training bit was inspired.
> 
> I expect to fight in a busy fishmarket with cleaver wielding workmen at some point. Also hoping to fight a blind and/or drunken master, throw someone through rice-paper walls or lacquered screens. All the good bits.


I just beat the 2nd boss.  He is an absolute motherfucker so I'm quite pleased with myself.  I am very, very old now though.  Must have tried him ten times, but it's actually pretty straightforward once you understand what you are supposed to do.

I think my favourite bits are the mass brawls - so in the hangar in the first level, or a few bits in the club.  When you get it right so that you are hitting somebody in front of you with an iron bar and then you block the guy hitting you from behind, stun him and then do that "really quick punches to the belly" thing it's brilliant.

I can't imagine playing it with k&m.


----------



## bmd (Feb 24, 2022)

Anyone playing Hunt: Showdown? Just got it via the 4th anniversary sale. I loved the look of it when it came out but forgot all about it until this push.


----------



## bmd (Feb 24, 2022)

tommers said:


> I just beat the 2nd boss.  He is an absolute motherfucker so I'm quite pleased with myself.  I am very, very old now though.



Have you seen this New Scientist article? It's about a survey of over a million people and it says that the brain doesn't actually slow down until we are over 60.  I think the main point is that we slow down due to taking fewer risks as we age and so the brain slows too but the ability doesn't actually change, the mental capacity, until we pass into our 60s. I find it fascinating that societal perceptions change our mental abilities.


----------



## bmd (Feb 24, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I've got so many launchers now it's getting silly. Out of all them I'd say the XBox app is the worse. Steam is a hundred times better than all of them.


Right?! I have a Ubisoft one, an Epic one (Mutant Year Zero is fucking awesome btw), Xbox Game Pass one, Steam and Good Old Games. Honestly, wtf?!


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2022)

bmd said:


> Have you seen this New Scientist article? It's about a survey of over a million people and it says that the brain doesn't actually slow down until we are over 60.  I think the main point is that we slow down due to taking fewer risks as we age and so the brain slows too but the ability doesn't actually change, the mental capacity, until we pass into our 60s. I find it fascinating that societal perceptions change our mental abilities.


Yeah, I meant in the game.   You get older every time you die.  That's good to hear though.

Incidentally, I'm doing the museum now and it's fucking lovely.  If I can figure out how to share a video without going through my twitter account then I'll post some here.  It really is a great looking game.  I'm also getting a bit better at it, so it's a joy to move through it with (at least some) precision as opposed to the bumbling mess I have been so far. 😍


----------



## bmd (Feb 24, 2022)

tommers said:


> Yeah, I meant in the game.   You get older every time you die.  That's good to hear though.
> 
> Incidentally, I'm doing the museum now and it's fucking lovely.  If I can figure out how to share a video without going through my twitter account then I'll post some here.  It really is a great looking game.  I'm also getting a bit better at it, so it's a joy to move through it with (at least some) precision as opposed to the bumbling mess I have been so far. 😍


Ohhhhh! In the game? LOL! Stroll on. That is me to a T mate.


----------



## Chz (Feb 28, 2022)

Chz said:


> I'm playing with the "improved" graphics, so better than PS4 but not the "murder your system for fun" level, and it's... much like I've felt the game to be - characterless. Don't get me wrong, in no way, shape, or form is it a _bad_ looking game. It just doesn't have its own style and you can tell a lot of it was procedurally generated. I know most open world games are, to a certain degree, but some of them hide it really well.
> 
> I will continue to give it a fair chance though. But if I have to fight loads more of those bird things, I'm uninstalling. There's challenging, and then there's Not Fun At All.


I am really trying to give it a go, but the PC port is a crash-happy POS. And I don't mean like the original God of War release that had a benign memory leak that would crash you after a few hours. HZD could crash in 10 minutes, or 3 hours. You never know what you'll get when you launch it. (yes, I have googled the suggestions - HAGS made a difference, but not enough)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 6, 2022)

Still working my way through a full season of F1 2021, tweaking the difficulty as I get better at it. At the moment I can fight for a podium place if the weather is good, but as soon as it rains I'm right at the back.


----------



## Looby (Mar 6, 2022)

Has anyone played Inside? We got it for about £1.80 in a Nintendo sale.
Such a strange little game, really tense too and the ending is truly bonkers. 
Most games start with a big intro and setting the story up but this just lands you in a wood or something and you work out what’s going on. 

We loved it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2022)

bmd said:


> Have you seen this New Scientist article? It's about a survey of over a million people and it says that the brain doesn't actually slow down until we are over 60.  I think the main point is that we slow down due to taking fewer risks as we age and so the brain slows too but the ability doesn't actually change, the mental capacity, until we pass into our 60s. I find it fascinating that societal perceptions change our mental abilities.


Have you heard of self-fulfilling prophecies? Seems like one if them, your final sentence


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 6, 2022)

If you want to support someone in Kyiv at the moment the dev of Ostriv is stuck there




			https://mobile.twitter.com/OstrivGame


----------



## bmd (Mar 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Have you heard of self-fulfilling prophecies? Seems like one if them, your final sentence


Exactly! It definitely is.


----------



## Mattym (Mar 6, 2022)

Gran Turismo 7


----------



## spitfire (Mar 7, 2022)

Mattym said:


> Gran Turismo 7



Same, good game but the little chatbot assistant people can fuck off.


----------



## Mattym (Mar 11, 2022)

I have also got 'Snooker 2019' ongoing. I remember having one from the same series, I think, on PS2- loved it.


----------



## locomotive (Mar 11, 2022)

Animal Crossing New Horizons because I am a simple man.


----------



## nick (Mar 12, 2022)

All this GT7 stuff has got me thinking.

Driving game I enjoyed most was *Need for Speed Rivals.* Nothing too demanding: fire it up for a quick 20 minute blast of hooliganism and life is good.

What is the current generation equivalent (PS5 btw)  ?


----------



## bmd (Mar 12, 2022)

nick said:


> All this GT7 stuff has got me thinking.
> 
> Driving game I enjoyed most was *Need for Speed Rivals.* Nothing too demanding: fire it up for a quick 20 minute blast of hooliganism and life is good.
> 
> What is the current generation equivalent (PS5 btw)  ?


NFS was brilliant until the last 2 (I think). Either that or I got bored. But yeah, the driving was just the right side of a piece of piss and the maps were amazing.


----------



## Stig (Mar 16, 2022)

Zenith VR MMO. Playing on Oculus via Steam. Loving it.


----------



## Mattym (Mar 17, 2022)

The new remake GTA release on PS5.
& still Turismo, of course.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 17, 2022)

Virtual Regatta offshore, St Patricks Race. Perfect for the desktop navigator


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 27, 2022)

Upgraded my Ram by 16gb today. Not sure how much difference it will make but wanted to give it a go as I've never done anything like that before. Didn't fuck it up. I

I have a 1tb Hard drive and 250gb SSD that has windows on it. I might upgrade the old style hard drive to a 500gb SSD. Less memory, but will mean that games run faster right?


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 29, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Upgraded my Ram by 16gb today. Not sure how much difference it will make but wanted to give it a go as I've never done anything like that before. Didn't fuck it up. I
> 
> I have a 1tb Hard drive and 250gb SSD that has windows on it. I might upgrade the old style hard drive to a 500gb SSD. Less memory, but will mean that games run faster right?


When I looked it up online it seemed to think that increasing the Ram wouldn't have much affect on gaming. I have noticed a big difference though in stability and speed when playing Civ-6 as I was regularly towards the top end of my available memory. Glad I upgraded! I don't need the 24gb I know, but I already had 8 anyway and it was older Samsung models so maybe that's one of the reasons it wasn't holding up so we'll.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 29, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Upgraded my Ram by 16gb today. Not sure how much difference it will make but wanted to give it a go as I've never done anything like that before. Didn't fuck it up. I
> 
> I have a 1tb Hard drive and 250gb SSD that has windows on it. I might upgrade the old style hard drive to a 500gb SSD. Less memory, but will mean that games run faster right?


It will make games run faster but I'm assume you don't have many games on that 1tb drive as they are huge these days. CoD:MW is 160Gb on it's own! I've got a 4Tb drive that is half full and that's only got games and all my lossless music for mixing.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 29, 2022)

souljacker said:


> It will make games run faster but I'm assume you don't have many games on that 1tb drive as they are huge these days. CoD:MW is 160Gb on it's own! I've got a 4Tb drive that is half full and that's only got games and all my lossless music for mixing.


I have all my music on my phone through bandcamp.

I have quite a few games around 500gb worth, but do delete them if I'm not using them or when I've finished with them as I only play 1-2 at a time. I use it for gaming and that's it basically.


----------



## Chz (Mar 29, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> When I looked it up online it seemed to think that increasing the Ram wouldn't have much affect on gaming. I have noticed a big difference though in stability and speed when playing Civ-6 as I was regularly towards the top end of my available memory. Glad I upgraded! I don't need the 24gb I know, but I already had 8 anyway and it was older Samsung models so maybe that's one of the reasons it wasn't holding up so we'll.


_Past_ 16GB won't make much difference, but going 8 to 16 should be quite noticeable. Most games will use the entirety of 8GB (because PS4 and whatever the last Xbox was called had that much), so if you've got anything else loaded up it's going to help.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 29, 2022)

Chz said:


> _Past_ 16GB won't make much difference, but going 8 to 16 should be quite noticeable. Most games will use the entirety of 8GB (because PS4 and whatever the last Xbox was called had that much), so if you've got anything else loaded up it's going to help.


Yep I'm pushing around 9gb when I check now so clearly it was causing issues. Had read about the step up from 16gb above not making a difference so glad I capped it at that. I guess I could give someone else the 8gb if I'm not really using it.


----------



## golightly (Mar 29, 2022)

Playing Dying Light. The old one, not the heavily advertised new one. Quite fun jumping over zombies and all that, but that story line? Oh Lordy, clichés ahoy!


----------



## splonkydoo (Mar 31, 2022)

Stars Wars Jedi Knight II: Dark Forces. Plays surprisingly well for a fps from 1997, and actually a bit hard. 
However I remember the graphics being much more amazing at the time, funny how our perspectives change.


----------



## splonkydoo (Mar 31, 2022)

Anyone play Nightmare Reaper yet? Looks kinda fun


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 31, 2022)

To be fair if you asked me to place this I wouldn't have guessed 1997


----------



## 8ball (Mar 31, 2022)

I hadn’t even played a PS1 when that came out.  Was still on the SNES.


----------



## splonkydoo (Apr 1, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> To be fair if you asked me to place this I wouldn't have guessed 1997
> 
> View attachment 316600



That's cos this one was 2002 (Jedi Outcast)


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 1, 2022)

Ah okay!


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 18, 2022)

Grabbed Detroit being human as it was fairly cheap and I haven't got an action game to play at the moment. Want to get the second shadow of morder game too as it's always on sale for a fiver. Looks good on the monitor I now have connected to my Laptop.

Also bought this year's football manager as my 15 year career with Braga ended.

Still slogging through a game of Civ-6 too. Want to get it done so I can spin through X-Com again.

Didn't really get on with Disco Elysium which is a real shame, but I found it a bit slow.


----------



## magneze (Apr 18, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Grabbed Detroit being human as it was fairly cheap and I haven't got an action game to play at the moment. Want to get the second shadow of morder game too as it's always on sale for a fiver. Looks good on the monitor I now have connected to my Laptop.
> 
> Also bought this year's football manager as my 15 year career with Braga ended.
> 
> ...


I'm currently playing Detroit: Become Human - it's not really an action game. Much more like an interactive film. Quite enjoying it - a bit different from Witcher 3 which was the last thing I played. Found it really intensive graphics wise though, have turned it down to minimum to get it remotely smooth playing.


----------



## Chz (Apr 18, 2022)

magneze said:


> I'm currently playing Detroit: Become Human - it's not really an action game. Much more like an interactive film. Quite enjoying it - a bit different from Witcher 3 which was the last thing I played. Found it really intensive graphics wise though, have turned it down to minimum to get it remotely smooth playing.


I wanted to like it, but the PC port was buggy as fuck and I eventually just gave up on it. It's so easy to get into a point where all your saves lead to a crash.


----------



## magneze (Apr 18, 2022)

Chz said:


> I wanted to like it, but the PC port was buggy as fuck and I eventually just gave up on it. It's so easy to get into a point where all your saves lead to a crash.


I've not found any bugs but I do seem to be having trouble keeping the androids alive. Only one left 😬


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 18, 2022)

magneze said:


> I'm currently playing Detroit: Become Human - it's not really an action game. Much more like an interactive film. Quite enjoying it - a bit different from Witcher 3 which was the last thing I played. Found it really intensive graphics wise though, have turned it down to minimum to get it remotely smooth playing.


By action I meant not football manager, and turn based games like Civ I guess.  I just played the first 2 hours loving it so far. Love the atmosphere. Hoping the bugs don't break it. Will try not to read this thread until I finish it.


----------



## Supine (Apr 18, 2022)

Valhalla on PS5. I think the graphics are worse than the last few AC games in PS4. Looks like they need some time to master the new system.

I want a PS5 game with amazing graphics.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 18, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Grabbed Detroit being human





magneze said:


> I'm currently playing Detroit: Become Human


 I played that right through (on console, ran smoothly no crashes or game breaking incidents) and found it an engaging and not too intense play. Good fun and quite cinematic.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 19, 2022)

Starter Grim Dawn last night. I'd not heard of it and I've not played a game like it since Diablo 2, but spotted it when browsing something else. It was very cheap. Quite entertaining for an evening, a billion combinations of character classes. Might actually need to make it harder, didn't die at all. This not something I normally need to do as a casual gamer.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 19, 2022)

I am playing the heck out of Tunic, which is an isometric adventure/action/RPG-lite. It's got the look and feel of Zelda or Hyper Light Drifter, along with fairly Zelda-y equipment and ability scaling. The combat is a mix of Zelda and Souls games. Lots of reading enemy intents, dodging, blocking etc. Souls-like exploration, with all sorts of loopbacks and hidden rooms, mysterious sealed doors that become openable later etc. Souls like healing, with limited "flasks" and "shrine" save points that fully heal you but respawn all enemies. Great sound and music. Beautiful to look at. And then another layer of deciphering the mysterious world, enabled by the scattered pages of the game's manual, which is made up to look like a SNES-era paper booklet, complete with scribblings in the margin by the previous owner.

Only downside is that the bosses are a massive difficulty spike, so I've been turning on the cheat mode when I've had enough hurling myself against them over and over.

Trailer below, but it's a bit spoilery. Watch the first 40-50 seconds or so if you want to discover some fun stuff for yourself


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 3, 2022)

Just been playing COD Vanguard - its messy but fun.

Have 2 incoming games - Cold War and Final Fantasy Remake.

Has anyone played Elden Ring? If so, is it 'too' hard?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 3, 2022)

Virtual Blue said:


> Just been playing COD Vanguard - its messy but fun.
> 
> Have 2 incoming games - Cold War and Final Fantasy Remake.
> 
> Has anyone played Elden Ring? If so, is it 'too' hard?











						Elden ring
					

souls evolution ? tommers




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 3, 2022)

catsbum said:


> Elden ring
> 
> 
> souls evolution ? tommers
> ...



After reading that thread - fuck that!! Elden Ring looks to devour time!


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2022)

Virtual Blue said:


> After reading that thread - fuck that!! Elden Ring looks to devour time!


it's ridiculous.  Like I've been playing it for 150 hours and yesterday I discovered an entire fucking area that I had no idea existed.

Like it's great, but I do feel a bit like I'm in some kind of simulation.  "Let's make a game that you play for your whole life".  I really want to play Sifu again but I can't until I finish this fucking game.


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2022)

Warhammer 40k Daemon hunter thing. Everybody keeps saying it's XCom but it's Gears Tactics really. It's good, I'm about four or five missions in and everybody is already really injured.


----------



## Storm Fox (May 6, 2022)

Simcity 4k. Rocking it old school.


----------



## 8ball (May 6, 2022)

Pancake:  God Of War (the new one) - started, then gave up, now have started again and it's so much better now that I have given up on _Bloodborne_ (brilliantly made but too traumatic for my tastes)
VR: Green Hell VR (aka "a million ways to die in the jungle" - I must have peeled two hundred leeches off myself this week)


----------



## golightly (May 9, 2022)

Citizen Sleeper — Fellow Traveller Games
					






					www.fellowtraveller.games
				




It's a very simple story driven, turn based game with random elements. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 18, 2022)

Picked up the Mass Effect trilogy remasters, as I never played them back in the day - planning to finish them all back-to-back, hopefully.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 18, 2022)

I've been playing a lot of Stacklands - it's one of those plate-spinning games where it can get frantic. You start with a few cards including a villager card, then grow or craft cards to make things you can sell so you can buy (in-game) card packs which can contain materials (a rock, a tree), veg items, animals, etc, and you stack cards together to make the cards "do" stuff. So for example you stack a villager card on a tree card to get some wood from which you can also get a twig, stack 1 wood and 2 twig cards together to make a spear, stack that spear card on the villager to make a militia. You can combine different foodstuff cards to make better food. It's easy to play but tricky to juggle everything, especially as every now and then you get enemies arrive. In addition there's a fixed time to do what you need to at the end of which you have to have enough food to feed all your villagers or some might starve to death. And you can only have a limited number of cards on the field of play (unless you make something to raise this number).

It's 4 quid on Steam and is very highly recommended (by players on there, and me)


----------



## Chz (May 20, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Picked up the Mass Effect trilogy remasters, as I never played them back in the day - planning to finish them all back-to-back, hopefully.


I have fond memories, so I'm curious if they still add up. Though it's stuck in my mind that combat and inventory are *very *different between the first game and the other two. The first game is a bit more RPG-heavy in the stats sense, and while at first I rebelled against dropping it, it did make for a more streamlined game. Though it's a bit bizarre that when they simplified they game it went from infinite ammo to stacks of ammo. But the stacks of ammo are way less cumbersome than the twenty variants of "Spiffy Armor Mk.IX" you'd have cluttering your inventory.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 20, 2022)

After the shit storm that was / is Battlefield 2042 I needed a game to play that was _fun_. Sure, Gran Turismo 7 is a great game but it's rather serious and complicated.

I'd forgotten that I had Rocket League for free on the PS4, checked to see if it was available on the PS5 and it was.

Downloaded it this morning and have been having a blast playing it - scored four goals in the last match but still didn't get MVP  🤣


----------



## fucthest8 (May 20, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Picked up the Mass Effect trilogy remasters, as I never played them back in the day - planning to finish them all back-to-back, hopefully.



That's a fucking _load_ of game time you got there man


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 20, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> That's a fucking _load_ of game time you got there man


Unfortunately installing Mass Effect (in the EA launcher) reminded me that I hadn't played Apex Legends for ages, so instead I've been playing that all night.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 24, 2022)

I think my HDMI port and my laptop has gone which is annoying as I've spent £50 on Ram and a fair amount on Monitor/table combo!

Tried different cables which didn't work. Tried my work laptop and that worked with the monitor on its own. Tried the laptop on my TV with different HDMI leads and they didn't work when other things do.

Drivers updated but will double check this. I was edging towards a factory reset, but nothing really suggests this would work.

Laptop works fine otherwise.

I've had it for around 4 years and have been holding out upgrading as I don't think I need anything to top of the range. Think I'll try and stick to using it without the external monitor until I figure out if I can squeeze in a proper desktop.

 Shame as Detroit Become Human looked amazing on that set up.  It'll be hard going to a screen nearly half the size again.


----------



## Rikbikboo (May 29, 2022)

I’m a Warthunder and World of Tanks addict


----------



## Chz (May 30, 2022)

Or a masochist, as we like to call them.


----------



## nick (May 31, 2022)

Not sure if Games I'm *about* to play at the moment fit in here:?

Just noticed that there is an extended version of Stanley Parable out for console 
Will drop 20 notes on it to relive the fun of 9 years ago.

Anyone read anything about whether there are any noticeable differences between the Switch and the PS4 ports (the latter to be played on a PS5)?


----------



## Dandred (Jun 4, 2022)

Anyone got teh new Far Cry 6 crack to run? I got it all installed but the game just won't start, the file runs and the exe. is in the task manager but just won't launch. Downloading another version now.


----------



## Chz (Jun 6, 2022)

I was tempted to try it out, but a lot of bad comments on all the torrents I saw. Give them another week to sort it out. Try Silt instead.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 8, 2022)

I ended up buying it, it was only 24,000W. Runs pretty well on ultra settings even though my PC is seven years old.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 8, 2022)

Ended up getting a new desktop as the Lenovo Legion T5 was on sale and it was getting decent feedback. Had to by a fiber optic HDMI cable to make it work with my set up as my monitor is miles away from the base unit. Working like a dream though. 

Still only playing football manager and Civ mind.  Though got Detroit Being Human on it and will grab a few more intensive games now I can. Red Dead Redemption 2 being one of them.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 8, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Red Dead Redemption 2


If youve not played this, and like cowboy stories, youre in for a treat.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 8, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> If youve not played this, and like cowboy stories, youre in for a treat.


Its outstanding , head and shoulders above anything that I have played


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 8, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> If youve not played this, and like cowboy stories, youre in for a treat.


I played the first one and gave up on it eventually on the PlayStation, but I did like it. I've got a bit more time now so would like to give 2 a spin. Should I watch a YouTube summary of 1 or is the story different? 

I held off getting it as although my laptop could have played it with okay settings I think it would have been pushing it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 8, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Should I watch a YouTube summary of 1 or is the story different?


Id go in blind as its a prequel, not too important on the order.

And when in the future rockstar remake 1 youll be in the right place to play that as a fresh experience 

Go buy it now and well see you in july


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 8, 2022)

RDR2 is a slow burn but by christ when it gets under your skin it gets deep. A phenomenal game.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 10, 2022)

Had no real time for gaming for months with moving house and other bits, so was quite nice the other night to have some time. Really not inspired to go back to Far Cry so bought God of War. It's quite pretty on GFN at 1440p. As it's a pad type game and my OH was busy last night I thought I'd play it on the screen downstairs.

GFN won't do 4k unless you have a Shield, so I set the laptop to output to 1080p and thought I'd let the TV upscale. it looked awful. Checking settings it was at 1600x900. No idea why it's doing this. Checked display scaling and even outputting to the TV at 4k. Gave up in the end and went upstairs to play on the PC. This is where ruffneck23 tells me I need a Shield, but I'm probably going to dump GFN later this year when the new Nvidia cards come out. Mildly frustrating though.


----------



## Chz (Jun 10, 2022)

God of War is totally worth the faff though. I loved it to bits, though I played on the easier combat setting which was plenty hard enough for me.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 10, 2022)

Chz said:


> God of War is totally worth the faff though. I loved it to bits, though I played on the easier combat setting which was plenty hard enough for me.



Yeah, it's not an easy one.  I'm part way through on the 'normal' setting.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 10, 2022)

Chz said:


> God of War


I found that a repetitive button masher, pretty to look at though. DNF


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 10, 2022)

.
dp


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 10, 2022)

Chz said:


> God of War is totally worth the faff though. I loved it to bits, though I played on the easier combat setting which was plenty hard enough for me.



Yes. It's quite dramatic so far. I went for one above easiest and find myself being killed more then I was expecting. I don't mind playing on my PC, just thought it would be nice on the OLED occasionally. Maybe I'll look at some kind of local streaming solution when I've a graphics card.

Out of interest is anyone playing on an ultrawide? I'm quite tempted by the idea of a 32", the prices seem to be falling a bit. Seems to need a bit more ummmph then 1400p, but not as much as 4k. And I'm sure it will help RDP sessions when working from home 



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/HUAWEI-MateView-Ultrawide-Curved-Monitor/dp/B09C6G82ZH


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 12, 2022)

Tunic is on game pass

played a few hours yesterday  massive zelda vibes 

good stuff


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 12, 2022)

Finished Detroit Become Human. Bit gut wrenching at times. 



Spoiler: Spoiler



. 
Alice and Kara got killed at the boarder because of my glorious but violent revolution.



Brilliant little game though.


----------



## golightly (Jun 13, 2022)

Metro Exodus. Nice to look at but gameplay is boring. I'll finish it, but I'm not enjoying it. 😞


----------



## blairsh (Jun 13, 2022)

golightly said:


> Metro Exodus. Nice to look at but gameplay is boring. I'll finish it, but I'm not enjoying it. 😞


Yeh, i jibbed that one off after 4/5 hours of play, bit dull innit?

Downloaded Sifu the other week, completed on easy mode after trying for a day on normal, now playing on normal and feeling like i can complete it. Fuck playing it on hard though.


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2022)

blairsh said:


> Yeh, i jibbed that one off after 4/5 hours of play, bit dull innit?
> 
> Downloaded Sifu the other week, completed on easy mode after trying for a day on normal, now playing on normal and feeling like i can complete it. Fuck playing it on hard though.


I can't get past the artist. But I'm done with Elden Ring and just finished Warhammer Daemon Hunters, which were both fucking long, so might focus on this next.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 14, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Detroit Become Human.


I liked that too, played on the kids recommendation. Found the pace good and story engaging, would recommend too


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 16, 2022)

Starfield looks like it has the potential to he fun. And a huge time sink. Why am I so drawn to games like this when I have so little time for gaming.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2022)

Assasins Valhalla - fun if repetitive and just at the point now where I really just want to finish the main story. Main character's voice sounds a bit like David Cameron and tbh the character is a bit of a pompous prick. Can't be arsed with most of the puzzles but the searching for stuff and combat and skills is ok . Disappointing that the dialogue choice episodes don't seem to have any if much effect on the main story ( I had an affair with my brothers missus but so far there hasn't been any fallout, to be honest I don't think he's copped on to it). I suppose once you've played Red Dead 2 the story line and character development heights will never be scaled again and Far Cry has a better sense of humour.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2022)

Old World 

I was hankering for a Civ4 replacement after the awfulness of Civ5 and 6 and for my sins I got one with all the issues that entails


----------



## Chz (Jun 16, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Assasins Valhalla - fun if repetitive and just at the point now where I really just want to finish the main story. Main character's voice sounds a bit like David Cameron and tbh the character is a bit of a pompous prick. Can't be arsed with most of the puzzles but the searching for stuff and combat and skills is ok . Disappointing that the dialogue choice episodes don't seem to have any if much effect on the main story ( I had an affair with my brothers missus but so far there hasn't been any fallout, to be honest I don't think he's copped on to it). I suppose once you've played Red Dead 2 the story line and character development heights will never be scaled again and Far Cry has a better sense of humour.


Once you tire of lopping off heads, the game is pretty much done. I liked the idea of the raids sub-game, but it's just too shallow. I much preferred Odyssey.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Assasins Valhalla - fun if repetitive and just at the point now where I really just want to finish the main story. Main character's voice sounds a bit like David Cameron and tbh the character is a bit of a pompous prick. Can't be arsed with most of the puzzles but the searching for stuff and combat and skills is ok . Disappointing that the dialogue choice episodes don't seem to have any if much effect on the main story ( I had an affair with my brothers missus but so far there hasn't been any fallout, to be honest I don't think he's copped on to it). I suppose once you've played Red Dead 2 the story line and character development heights will never be scaled again and Far Cry has a better sense of humour.


I've just finished the main story, more or less, and am now doing various side missions.

Though I'm not jumping across rooftops to capture bits of paper, fuck that, I'm in it for the  fighting with big axes and orlog!!


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 16, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Old World
> 
> I was hankering for a Civ4 replacement after the awfulness of Civ5 and 6 and for my sins I got one with all the issues that entails


Definitely want to get this at some point. Did you try humankind?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Definitely want to get this at some point. Did you try humankind?




I did a demo of Humankind but it didn’t quite grip me, might just be due to the turn limits on it. I’ll probably give it a go again when it gets cheaper.

The devs of Old World are super engaged on discord and discussion channels which is nice


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 16, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I did a demo of Humankind but it didn’t quite grip me, might just be due to the turn limits on it. I’ll probably give it a go again when it gets cheaper.
> 
> The devs of Old World are super engaged on discord and discussion channels which is nice


Yeah I wasn't convinced by the things that I saw. It was on game pass when I had it but I never got around to it, but I might try it again one day. Definitely will pick up old world.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 23, 2022)

I've just been sat here digesting the loss of at least many hours, if not several days' worth of play time. I had a beautiful multi-block nuclear reactor constructed in the basement of a vast tower that had previously been filled with monster spawners and environmental hazards. Connecting this reactor to 3x3 array of fully-upgraded water pumps was an intricate manifold of highest-tier fluid pipes, steam tubes and energy cables that I took several days to meticulously lay down.

It was all going so well at first. I had a uranium hexafluoride production line feeding a centrifuge keeping the reactor topped up with fissile fuel, the pipes and coolant reservoirs were fully set up and at 100% capacity, so I decided that now was the time to finally activate the reactor, and drag the lonely wilderness of modded Minecraft kicking and screaming into the Atomic Age. I played around with the fuel burning rate a bit, before deciding to leave it at a nice and minimal 0.1mB per tick. I observed the reactor temperature for a few minutes, and noted that it was holding steady. My dedicated work in constructing this nuclear marvel had lead me to believe that I had acquired mastery over the power of the atom and so, heedless of my ignorance, I went off to do some side tasks around my base.

Nature, of course, punished me for this entirely unwarranted hubris.

My first awareness that I had aroused the wrath of the atomic Furies was when the screen went a shade of green. That was odd, I thought, I don't see any status effects active. At first this green mist was merely a minor visual hindrance, but when my suspicions drove me to check on the reactor, I was greeted with a devastating sight. The entire reactor assembly had disappeared, and in that moment I knew the height of my arrogance which had lead to the depth of this mistake. In a daze, I carelessly wandered over the site of the former reactor. Yes indeed it was entirely gone, this was no glitch or bug. I looked around and observed that the meltdown had taken five Ultimate Energy Cubes along with the reactor, along with a good chunk of connecting pipes and wires. Strangely enough, the walls and floor of the room had not been structurally compromised at all. At least I would be spared the chore of fixing that up. 

It was at this point that nature's radiological anger at my careless stewardship really began to bite, and I started taking damage from the radiation poisoning. I fled to an older base, taking a hefty stack of hearty steaks with me, in order to keep my health up as the radiation ate away at it, like the cancer it would most likely give me in several decades. I didn't think to try drinking milk or an immunizer potion, so I just kept my face topped up with beef for ten minutes. Finally I decided it would be quicker and less cow-intensive to just die and respawn by my bed.

I've made a geiger counter, and will be walking back to the site of the meltdown in order to establish the extent of the radiologically hazardous area. Once that is complete I will gather whatever resources that can be safely recovered from the site and establish a camp nearby where I can wait for the place to cool off without further exposing myself, and rebuild the reactor and energy storage of my tower base. More importantly I will need to construct a mechanism which shuts off the to-be-newly-rebuilt reactor in order to prevent meltdowns. Otherwise the gameplay will become less Promethean and more Sisyphean.

TL;DR I done fucked up in modded Minecraft and destroyed a few days' work while despoiling the virtual environment


----------



## Dandred (Jun 24, 2022)

Farcry 6, not really enjoying it as it feels so overwhelming, so much choice and even on pc the controls feel a little laggy. I know it is a game, but it feels too gimmicky, I prefer a more realistic shooter. Going to stick with it though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 24, 2022)

GFN now does 4k on PC. Sorted out the resolution issues connecting it to the PC, so some God of War on the OLED TV.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 25, 2022)

I quite like the combat on God of War (although I find it a bit hard) but the puzzles are shit. Really interiors the flow to work out what Im meant to be throwing my axe at this time.

Also after pissing around with the resolution for ages, I couldn't get my pad to pair with laptop. So gave up and played on PC.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2022)

I'm back on No Man's Sky - normal mode. Somehow less irritable with having to constantly get stuff to make the simplest things than when I tried it previously. Still not enamoured with the storytelling so I'm ignoring that at the moment and base building, which is a grind, but not a bad one. I've found a weird but attractive planet for it and I have a very fancy ship


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 26, 2022)

Picked up Old World (Got a great Civ playthrough to finish first) and Red Dead 11 today. Not impressed that Red Dead is asking me to download the Rockstar launcher though. Fuckers no way around it seemingly unlike the Civ one I managed to work around.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 26, 2022)

red dead 11 

what happend to 3 - 10


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 26, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> red dead 11
> 
> what happend to 3 - 10


 








						People can't handle Nadine Dorries's ridiculous 'World War ELEVEN' gaffe
					

NADINE Dorries never forgets the brave sacrifice of the heroic soldiers who gave their lives in the 11 world wars.




					www.thenational.scot


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 30, 2022)

Just realised I own Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order - think I got it free from Amazon Prime at some point - so downloading that to see if it's any better than Battlefront II.


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2022)

Slipways. Puzzle game about connecting up planets. It's hard, I think I need to play it more.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 1, 2022)

Just bought Starcraft Remastered for 6 quid. I'm quite enjoying it.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 1, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Just realised I own Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order - think I got it free from Amazon Prime at some point - so downloading that to see if it's any better than Battlefront II.


It's really good. Nothing like battlefront, more like a platformer with added jedi fun.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 1, 2022)

Sniper Elite 5 on PS4. 

Iove the Sniper Elite games and this one is the best yet and by quite some distance. Each level is huge with multiple approaches to your objectives etc.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 2, 2022)

souljacker said:


> It's really good. Nothing like battlefront, more like a platformer with added jedi fun.


Yeah, strong Tomb Raider vibes so far. I prefer a more on-rails experience than an open world with a thousand side quests.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 3, 2022)

Feeling ill so went looking for an RGP and got Dragon Age Inquisition. Still finding my way around it.

My third party PS4 controller is on the way and I'd been thinking of getting an X-Box one anyway as it's obviously what PC games prefer. Can't find official MS ones at approaching a sensible price, apparently there's a shortage in Europe. Hell can't even find a decent third party wireless for the £50 mark!


----------



## souljacker (Jul 3, 2022)

Fall Guys on the switch. Completely bonkers and great fun but can't see it holding my attention for very long.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 3, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Fall Guys on the switch. Completely bonkers and great fun but can't see it holding my attention for very long.


I did a 24 hour charity gamathon last week, playing many games, but Fall Guys had my controller on the floor in about five minutes lol


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2022)

Got covid and had the house free this afternoon so put “Days Gone“ on, which was a PS+ game a while back. 

It's about these two bikers, but they're those type of US bikers who think they are peacekeepers or something. Anyway, Zombies happen. So it's post-apocalypse survival stuff, usual collect ammo, craft bandages etc. But you also have a bike. 

Your mate is called "boozeman", entirely unironically, and your name is Deacon St John.

At one point, having just killed about 15 people, Deacon gets surprised by a woman and he says "I don't kill women, if I have a choice" and Boozeman says "Deac, one day your code is going to get you killed". Cos he's a crazy romantic fool who doesn't like killing people, or something. 

I think I might play it, it'll probably be pretty funny.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2022)

Having played a few more hours I can safely say that Deacon's code does not run very deep.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2022)

Imagine that being your thing - "I don't kill women, if I have a choice".

Met Dave yet? Great guy, doesn't kill women unless he has no choice.

Happy to kill men though, and well, I wouldn't rely on what he says either. I saw him kill 25 people in about ten minutes, and then rifle their corpses for spare rags.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 4, 2022)

I've got around to working out what made my fission reactor do an atomic rage quit.

After carefully reproducing my reactor build in a simulation (i.e. starting a new game slot in Creative mode), and by carefully watching all the indicators on both the reactor itself as well as the associated heavy plant such as the industrial turbine and the bank of Energy Cubes, it seems that once all the Energy Cubes become full, the energy reservoir of the industrial turbine will fill up pretty rapidly. When this is completely full, the turbine will rapidly fill up with steam. With energy storage being full, the steam is not being consumed and has nowhere to go, so the heated coolant tank within the fission reactor fills up. Once this happens, the reactor is no longer being cooled properly and buys an express ticket to Meltdown City. There is an extremely narrow window of time between the turbine filling up with steam and the reactor melting down.

So now all I have to do is build and test a safety shutdown mechanism. Which means playing around with redstone. Not my strong point, but sacrifices must be made in the pursuit of progress...


----------



## bmd (Jul 5, 2022)

Far Cry 6. Same shit, different game. Enjoying it.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 6, 2022)

bmd said:


> Far Cry 6. Same shit, different game. Enjoying it.


Took me  awhile to get into it, so many gimmicks and differnt ways of rigging yourself out got a bit too much, but after a while I'm also enjoying it now.


----------



## bmd (Jul 6, 2022)

Dandred said:


> Took me  awhile to get into it, so many gimmicks and differnt ways of rigging yourself out got a bit too much, but after a while I'm also enjoying it now.


Yeah, I am pretty much using the shotgun with fire rounds, a decent pistol and a rifle on single shot with armour piercing rounds. Cba with fannying about changing things all the time.

It's quite funny that the pistol grip shotgun will take out a helicopter but the rifle won't. I think it's the fire rounds tbf but still.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 15, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I've got around to working out what made my fission reactor do an atomic rage quit.
> 
> After carefully reproducing my reactor build in a simulation (i.e. starting a new game slot in Creative mode), and by carefully watching all the indicators on both the reactor itself as well as the associated heavy plant such as the industrial turbine and the bank of Energy Cubes, it seems that once all the Energy Cubes become full, the energy reservoir of the industrial turbine will fill up pretty rapidly. When this is completely full, the turbine will rapidly fill up with steam. With energy storage being full, the steam is not being consumed and has nowhere to go, so the heated coolant tank within the fission reactor fills up. Once this happens, the reactor is no longer being cooled properly and buys an express ticket to Meltdown City. There is an extremely narrow window of time between the turbine filling up with steam and the reactor melting down.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 22, 2022)

bmd said:


> Yeah, I am pretty much using the shotgun with fire rounds, a decent pistol and a rifle on single shot with armour piercing rounds. Cba with fannying about changing things all the time.
> 
> It's quite funny that the pistol grip shotgun will take out a helicopter but the rifle won't. I think it's the fire rounds tbf but still.


I don't know how I did it, just randomly fucking around and not doing story missions, I ended up with this huge cat, and now I can shoot perfectly, before this I though my aim had gone to shit because i'm getting old. Now I'm just walking into bases and clearing them out with even triggering alrams. Boss as fuck.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 25, 2022)

Stray.   

Great art direction.   The cat being cat thing is done very well.  Realistic enough cat noises to piss off our resident grumpy middle aged cat.  

Sort of post-catstrophy cyber-punk meets investigative cat,   I'm liking it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 28, 2022)

This is bonkers.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 28, 2022)

Finished Stray.  Would recommend.  Not life-suckingly long too.

I was also entertained by little easter eggs like meeting an NPC who used to run a shop untill they took a screwdriver to the knee.


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> Stray.
> 
> Great art direction.   The cat being cat thing is done very well.  Realistic enough cat noises to piss off our resident grumpy middle aged cat.
> 
> Sort of post-catstrophy cyber-punk meets investigative cat,   I'm liking it.



Aye I was trying to watch the 16 minutes of gameplay video and Jakey nearly knocked my monitor over searching for the cat - the movement seemed to be realistic enough for him that he detected "cat" visually and watched for a while after having been woken up by the feline VO - then went round the back of the monitor in a bit of a frenzied hunt for the "cat".

I can't afford it atm but have wishlisted it to keep an eye on when it is discounted in future.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 4, 2022)

Been replaying a lot of ald games of late whilst i have the time, and realised they were all pretty bleak.  So had a goose for a cheap bit of lightheartedness.

PLaying Death's Door. Very playable, not hard, nice story and who can'[t relate to being a crow reaping souls for the company?


----------



## furluxor (Aug 5, 2022)

I'd given up gaming but now I'm taking it up again on a strict 1h/day basis. I've started the first Mass Effect after 5 years and I swear the feeling in my gut is pretty much identical to being in love.


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2022)

Just bought Hard West 2.

Still playing the funny biker zombie game. Things are not going well for Boozeman.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 14, 2022)

I've been playing this roguelite called Vampire Survivors. I keep getting clobbered by the massive incoming square wave of pale zombies on the first map, though. That feels like complete bullshit, because it always seems to happen when I've not got a lot of health, or when I get screwed by the RNG and haven't come across a lot of damage upgrades.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 14, 2022)

I've started Cloudpunk. Bags of atmos. Not sure there'll be much game tbf but it's a great world to explore.


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I've been playing this roguelite called Vampire Survivors. I keep getting clobbered by the massive incoming square wave of pale zombies on the first map, though. That feels like complete bullshit, because it always seems to happen when I've not got a lot of health, or when I get screwed by the RNG and haven't come across a lot of damage upgrades.


Keep going. Get garlic,  that puts a ring around you that damages and pushes away enemies. You can pick uo to eight (I think)  weapons and five? support things.  Different combinations allow your weapons to evolve, once the weapons get to max level. You can also, in true roguelite fashion, get coins to buy permanent upgrades.

It's one of my top "I just need to not think about anything for half an hour" type of games.


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2022)

Hard West 2 is a funny one. There are bits I really like - the cards are inspired and some of the levels are well designed.  Characters are decent, OK story, good atmosphere. 

Gameplay is the current trend towards aggressive turn based games (gears of war tactics, warhammer 40k chaos thing) but ramped up to 11. Like sometimes you are facing ten to fifteen enemies at once and every time you kill one you get all of your action points back.  So it turns into a puzzle game, working out the best way to get rid of as many as possible. Which is fun, but also means a lot of staring at the screen. 

On the bad side it does things like teleport in enemies with no warning who kill you all in one round, which is basic stuff that shouldn't happen any more, or suddenly there are enemies who can drain all your health each round with no cool down. It autosaves every round, so there's a lot of going back and preparing yourself for the bullshit that you know happens next. 

So I reckon 6/10. Lacks polish.


----------



## tommers (Aug 19, 2022)

Whoowheeeee.  This should be great.  Can't wait to see how the saga of Boozeman unfolds.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 19, 2022)

Was Days Gone actually a good game?


----------



## tommers (Aug 19, 2022)

8ball said:


> Was Days Gone actually a good game?


It is simultaneously really really dull and also absolutely hilarious. I hate it but also really like it. The motorbike is quite good. Bit like the Mad Max game but not actually good.


----------



## tommers (Aug 19, 2022)

It's schrodinger's game.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 19, 2022)

tommers said:


> It is simultaneously really really dull and also absolutely hilarious. I hate it but also really like it. The motorbike is quite good. Bit like the Mad Max game but not actually good.


I'm strangely desperate to play it now.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm playing Ancient Enemy, a card battler with a load of tactical depth. It's like a cross between Slay the Spire and Solitaire. I bet Crispy would like it.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 19, 2022)

tommers said:


> It is simultaneously really really dull and also absolutely hilarious. I hate it but also really like it. The motorbike is quite good. Bit like the Mad Max game but not actually good.



I did enjoy the Mad Max game.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> I did enjoy the Mad Max game.



It was decent, lovely game to play but would have benefited from car cashes being part of the plot more and no weird romance plot tacked on. 

Very visually satisfying though. Great photo editor and storms


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 20, 2022)

Horizon Forbidden West. Since June.
It absolutely fulfills the "more of the same please but with different bits that are better" requirements. I am deeply engaged, it's so satisfying. Also, best facial animations I've seen yet, conversations are the more entertaining for it. Brilliant.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> I'm playing Ancient Enemy, a card battler with a load of tactical depth. It's like a cross between Slay the Spire and Solitaire. I bet Crispy would like it.


...and No Mans Sky. They keep adding ace stuff.


----------



## Chz (Aug 20, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Horizon Forbidden West. Since June.
> It absolutely fulfills the "more of the same please but with different bits that are better" requirements. I am deeply engaged, it's so satisfying. Also, best facial animations I've seen yet, conversations are the more entertaining for it. Brilliant.


I think that means I can skip it. I found version 1 technically excellent, but mind-shatteringly dull and the protagonist unbelievably annoying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2022)

Stray. Kinda boring but nice seeing cats being cats.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 30, 2022)

It's taken a while, but I sort of got into Red Dead 2 this weekend. I do find it slow at times and I definitely need to spend some time building up money for resources. I've gone a bit more hardcore recently robbing people when I can and I'm going to target the oil wagons. Also need to hunt some ducks so that I can make fire arrows and fire bombs as they are fun.

I probably prefer a more linear game these days as I don't have time do dull tasks like fishing for food in a game, but I can appreciate the game.

The controls are a bit annoying too, the amount of times I've nearly shot someone by accident.......


----------



## Chz (Aug 30, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> The controls are a bit annoying too, the amount of times I've nearly shot someone by accident.......


That was honestly the final straw for me. I could deal with it being a bit slow, and a bit over-complicated, but fighting the controls the whole way was what made me pack it away.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 30, 2022)

Chz said:


> That was honestly the final straw for me. I could deal with it being a bit slow, and a bit over-complicated, but fighting the controls the whole way was what made me pack it away.


Glad it's not just me. I hate the items menu too. Also no keyboard shortcut for quick save. So much right, but a lot that could improve the experience.


----------



## tommers (Aug 30, 2022)

Thought I'd play the new immortal empires thing in TW Warhammer 3. Unfortunately my copy of that is on game pass, and my copies of 1&2 are on steam... So no dice. Need to pay 50 quid to buy it on steam.  bit annoying


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 5, 2022)

Playing Titanfall 2.   It's very good.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 6, 2022)

Finished it now, and it was so good I watched all of the credits sequence.


----------



## magneze (Sep 7, 2022)

It's a great game - my only wish were that it was longer!


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2022)

Dying Light (the original, not the sequel).

On hard mode, which makes it more of a horror game.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> Finished it now, and it was so good I watched all of the credits sequence.



Mostly a multiplayer thing, but the single-player campaign was really good, I thought.


----------



## Chz (Sep 7, 2022)

8ball said:


> Dying Light (the original, not the sequel).
> 
> On hard mode, which makes it more of a horror game.


There's a bit in the middle where it's truly a fun game, but both the beginning and the end suck balls.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2022)

Chz said:


> There's a bit in the middle where it's truly a fun game, but both the beginning and the end suck balls.



I enjoyed the beginning.  Wouldn’t be surprised if I need to drop it normal difficulty for some bits later on.


----------



## Chz (Sep 7, 2022)

I found it just takes too long to unlock the things that make the game really fun. You're 3/4s of the way through the story before you have the grapple unlocked.


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2022)

I liked Dying Light but yeah, that's true.  God knows why they leave it so long.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2022)

tommers said:


> I liked Dying Light but yeah, that's true.  God knows why they leave it so long.



Maybe because if they put it in really early people would ignore learning a lot of the parkour elements which are actually pretty vital.


----------



## Chz (Sep 7, 2022)

8ball said:


> Maybe because if they put it in really early people would ignore learning a lot of the parkour elements which are actually pretty vital.


No, at the beginning you're even shit at the parkour bits until you unlock a few things. That's what's bullshit about it. DL2 is a bit better in this respect, but it still gates a lot of things behind stamina upgrades. I get that they want to gate some things, but the "Oops, you only have enough stamina to climb 90% of the way up and fall off" is a shit way to do it.


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2022)

8ball said:


> Maybe because if they put it in really early people would ignore learning a lot of the parkour elements which are actually pretty vital.


I can't remember enough about it tbh.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2022)

Chz said:


> No, at the beginning you're even shit at the parkour bits until you unlock a few things. That's what's bullshit about it. DL2 is a bit better in this respect, but it still gates a lot of things behind stamina upgrades. I get that they want to gate some things, but the "Oops, you only have enough stamina to climb 90% of the way up and fall off" is a shit way to do it.



Yeah, but that’s to break you in gently to the parkour business, which is a pretty unusual feature.  It’s like an ongoing tutorial.

I got it cheap in that “just before the sequel comes out” type sales they have and am really enjoying it. 

 I got quite some way through and was feeling a little bit super-soldiery so restarted on hard, which is much more “floor is lava” and a lot less “power fantasy”.

I haven’t had literal problems with stamina when climbing - dunno if that’s something that was patched - I gather there were a lot of updates cf the original release.


----------



## Chz (Sep 7, 2022)

No, it's DL2 with the stamina nonsense. It's the one way it's worse than its predecessor. That and the actual zombies aren't really scary any more - the first DL was a lot more intense at night.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 7, 2022)

8ball said:


> Mostly a multiplayer thing, but the single-player campaign was really good, I thought.


yeah I meant the single player campaign,  It was fun, had some neat levels (like the one where you flip between different times in the same geographic location), and I wished it was slightly longer.

I found the parkour bits sometimes frustrating, so haven't tried the mulitplayer, as I presume that being good at that is the key to being able to play


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> yeah I meant the single player campaign,  It was fun, had some neat levels (like the one where you flip between different times in the same geographic location), and I wished it was slightly longer.
> 
> I found the parkour bits sometimes frustrating, so haven't tried the mulitplayer, as I presume that being good at that is the key to being able to play



Oh yeah, I expect that must be a really harsh learning curve - I’ve seen footage of people playing and it’s mental.


----------



## rekil (Sep 17, 2022)

If I ever have time to play anything I play Dayz. It has been vastly improved since it came out and gets bug fixes etc every few months. It can be infuriating but can also be very funny. Two streamers were running around in end game gear crooked copping one of the maps the other day.  



Spoiler










Spoiler


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 25, 2022)

Wildermyth

Quite cute little procedural/AI driven DnD simulator.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 26, 2022)

Sniper Elite 5


----------



## Dandred (Oct 2, 2022)

Seems pretty fuck hard, was hoping to sneak around the map making sneaky kills, but it seem the enemy is right on top of you when you take a shot. Might have to turn down the difficulty or not play when half pissed.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 3, 2022)

Finished Disco Elysian last night, one of the only  games that I’ve taken a very long time to finish just because it’s a) so fucking good and b) so damn deep it requires the rig by headspace




Spoiler



When you find out exactly what Harry dreams every night is brutal


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2022)

Playing Dome Keeper. Surprisingly chill. Nice. Not too difficult. Satisfying to dig stuff. Dunno how much longevity there is but it's a good game.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 6, 2022)

Think I'm going to go back to Cyberpunk 2077 now it's had this big update; going to start a new character as I have no idea what I'm doing in my original playthrough. Hope redoing the main quest doesn't get too annoying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2022)

Got bang into Cyberpunk 2077 after ages of having it and not playing it. It’s a MASSIVE time sink. Loving it!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 12, 2022)

Not played anything for ages.  Tried Ghostrunner tonight.  Too bloody hard.


----------



## tommers (Oct 12, 2022)

I bought all the DLC for TW: Warhammer in the sale and have been trying out all the different factions and leaders. It really is the game I dreamed off when I was about 15.  Years of geekiness.


----------



## Supine (Oct 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Got bang into Cyberpunk 2077 after ages of having it and not playing it. It’s a MASSIVE time sink. Loving it!



Is it really correct that to get this on PS5 you need to buy the PS4 version and then get a free upgrade?


----------



## Supine (Oct 13, 2022)

After 170 hours i finally finished Valhalla


----------



## souljacker (Oct 13, 2022)

Death Stranding is on GamePass so I thought I'd give it a go. It's basically an interactive film isn't it? A bloody good interactive film but its not really a game as such.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 13, 2022)

Potion Permit. 

Gentle JRPG style game about making potions for a village. 

Bit like a stardew valley but with a shape and  colour matching game for crafting.

Kinda fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2022)

Supine said:


> Is it really correct that to get this on PS5 you need to buy the PS4 version and then get a free upgrade?


I dunno, I just have the PS4 version, but I don’t think it works like that. 
it’s still quite buggy (enemies stuck in walls, the odd crash - that sort of thing) but not enough to put me off playing it. It saves very often and you can also do quick saves, and the few times it has crashed, it was always just after a completed mission or side quest


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Death Stranding is on GamePass so I thought I'd give it a go. It's basically an interactive film isn't it? A bloody good interactive film but its not really a game as such.


How long have you played for?  From what I remember the start is all cutscenes but that stops.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 13, 2022)

tommers said:


> How long have you played for?  From what I remember the start is all cutscenes but that stops.


I played the first hour or so and yes, it's a lot of cutscenes interspersed with me walking around. I'll keep going then.


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I played the first hour or so and yes, it's a lot of cutscenes interspersed with me walking around. I'll keep going then.


Yeah,  The walking around gets a much bigger role.


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2022)

TBF I only did a few hours before my kids started loudly asking my wife why I was being told to burn babies. So I turned it off.


----------



## tommers (Oct 21, 2022)

tommers said:


> I've been spending my time playing "slice and dice", which is on Android and apple. Fiver. Dice rolling game, you see what the enemies are going to do (as per into the breach) and then try to mitigate that with your rolls. Different character types, progression, abilities, curses, lots of game modes. It's really good. Bit like Hoplite or Dicey Dungeons. It gets more interesting as you increase the difficulty.
> 
> Oh, looks like it is also on itch.io.
> 
> ...


This has got a free update, adding loads of new modes, over a thousand items, new classes etc etc. All good.


----------



## Supine (Oct 23, 2022)

Purchased the ps4 version of Cyberpunk 2077 for £18. Fingers crossed i can upgrade to ps5 for free. 

If i can they’ve really missed a trick in not charging me the usual fifty quid for a game. 

My hopes are very low on this one


----------



## Supine (Oct 30, 2022)

That worked. Best looking game on ps5 so far. Only played an hour but good start. 

Mad they don’t charge more for the ps5 version!


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 3, 2022)

Just started replaying Control - I loved it the first time round and I've fallen in love with it again.



Supine said:


> Purchased the ps4 version of Cyberpunk 2077 for £18. Fingers crossed i can upgrade to ps5 for free.
> 
> If i can they’ve really missed a trick in not charging me the usual fifty quid for a game.
> 
> My hopes are very low on this one



My son appears to have lost my CP disk, this annoys me greatly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2022)

Dandred said:


> Sniper Elite 5


How is it, thoroughly enjoyed 4!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2022)

Currently playing:

Assassin's Creed Odyssey - a lot of fun although I think I prefer the theme and story of Origins more
Destiny 2 - back on the grind, I usually buy a season pass and play for a month or two solid then leave it for another year


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 4, 2022)

COD MW2, as a 50 year old I'm getting destroyed most of the time by the opposite team but I'm still having fun playing it. The graphics and audio are incredible.

The TTK is a bit too quick but that's me getting on a bit.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 4, 2022)

Diablo 3 with a mate. I bought it a decade ago and hated it  but now seems like the best arcade game ever. Gauntlet on acid, what's not to like?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2022)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How is it, thoroughly enjoyed 4!


I got MW2 so haven't really given it the care it needs yet, the first mission was mentally hard though, didn't seem as fun as four but then again I haven't that much time in.


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2022)

Marvel Snap! (I think the exclamation mark is part of the name). 

Kind of Hearthstone, but if Hearthstone was made of crack.


----------



## locomotive (Nov 5, 2022)

Metroid Dread. I keep getting lost / confused about where to go.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2022)

locomotive said:


> Metroid Dread. I keep getting lost / confused about where to go.


First time with a Metroid game?


----------



## locomotive (Nov 5, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> First time with a Metroid game?



It is!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2022)

so Halloween came around and rev expansion and re3 where both around a tenner

reports on the shortness of the he campaign turned me off re3 remake but for a tenner why not 

new nemesis is a different annoying challenge


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Diablo 3 with a mate. I bought it a decade ago and hated it  but now seems like the best arcade game ever. Gauntlet on acid, what's not to like?


I played this to death on the Switch, never really a big fan of that type of game but this was just so much fun!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 12, 2022)

From the makers of _West of Loathing_, the brilliant stickman Western RPG-lite, comes a surprise new game released without fanfare yesterday. _Shadows Over Loathing_ is set in the 1920s in a city, with prohibition and jazz and the usual brilliant joke every 30 seconds. So far I'm loving it.


----------



## Rob Ray (Nov 12, 2022)

Not so much playing, but as I know I'll never have time to play through the whole thing I thought I'd watch God of War: Ragnarok to see the story finished. An example of the fantasy game genre at its absolute best, imv, and actually one of those rare cases where the writers managed to coherently tie together 15 hours-odd of storytelling, dialogue and action while taking a thoughtful crack at sometimes complex themes. Genuinely a standard above what I thought AAA productions were capable of.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 12, 2022)

15 hours of gameplay?  really pondering switching to the PS5 due to games like this but that's a disappointment 

jesus Rob Ray play red dead redemption 2 if you want to see the Genuine standard of what a AAA production can be whilst dealing with complex themes


----------



## Rob Ray (Nov 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> 15 hours of gameplay?  really pondering switching to the PS5 due to games like this but that's a disappointment
> 
> jesus Rob Ray play red dead redemption 2 if you want to see the Genuine standard of what a AAA production can be whilst dealing with complex themes


No 15 hours of just the main story having cut out the mobs, side quests etc. More like 26 hours gameplay to beat on average and 53 hours for total completion. That said, I don't really give a shit about play time as a measure of quality - Elden Ring is 50-70 hours and afaict is more of a collection of interesting lore vaguely chained together through a bunch of boss fights than a coherent story.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 12, 2022)

i played plenty of games and hear raving reports of about god of war and as a massive star gate fan was looking forward to Christopher judges performance


glad to hear its not that short of game and aye length of gameplay is not always the good standard of quality


saying that RD2 is the high mark of the current triple A titles and don't think a game has surpassed it just yet
it has ruined open world games for me 


might get the PS5 as a gift to meself for christmas and compare


----------



## Rob Ray (Nov 12, 2022)

Judge is very good, as is Danielle Bisutti (Freya), I think what impressed me was that the character development is so cleverly written for what is an intensely difficult process to get right particularly in the discipline of games. I think it's probably different from RDR (I've played 1 but not 2) inasmuch as it's tightly focused across a handful of characters who you spend a lot of time with (and had done in the previous game) with very complex interpersonal relationships. Kratos' process of accepting his son growing up and giving up the role of overbearing protector, the coming to terms (and not) with grief and guilt etc is thematically not something I see often (or really at all) dealt with well in gaming, as a rule. To see it as the maturation of _Kratos_, the most bluntly angry-macho character in gaming in his original incarnation, is quite something.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 12, 2022)

fair play will check it out

having played both rd1 and 2 , without spoiler is 2 is very different tonally  and is more about the whole _van der_ Linde gang.
if you ever get around to playing RD2 its a slow burner of game but spent time in camp


----------



## 8ball (Nov 12, 2022)

Been massively into “Into The Radius” on Quest 2 the last week or so.  Soviet dystopian post-apocalypse survival horror fun with massive gun porn element.


----------



## Supine (Nov 12, 2022)

Candy Crush on my iPhone


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 13, 2022)

Golf 2k21 is very good if you've got a competitive mate to play with like I have. It's better than Tiger Woods by EA ever was back in the day, but a bit shit as a single player game. There's a newer version that costs more and probably isn't much better, so I went for this one at less than £20 on sale.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2022)

why would you watch a game instead of playing?  what is there to get out of it unless you're invested as a player?


----------



## Rob Ray (Nov 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> why would you watch a game instead of playing?  what is there to get out of it unless you're invested as a player?


Lots of reasons really - if you think its an odd thing to do you're a bit behind the trend, Lets Plays and livestreaming are a big industry (likely to pass $1 billion this year, forecast to reach $4bn in 2025).

I did outline my own reasons in this case (that I won't have time to spend 26-53 hours concentrating on a playthrough, but I have enjoyed the storyline so treated it as, essentially, a high-budget trashy TV series that in this case exceeded expectations). Other people might watch a popular game to get a grasp of it so they can engage in meta-discussion on social media, or to pick how someone better than them plays, or because a gamer they like is providing interesting commentary. In e-sports it's no different really from watching football.

In Twitch and Youtube gaming the more common aspect is sort of multi-path thing. It combines the micro-celebrity gamers who gather communities around them by providing entertaining gameplay, witty commentary, a bonkers personality or whatever and in the more successful cases, become micro (or even major) celebrities in their chosen genre or specific title. A core of those communities, usually early adopters, then get a feeling of ownership over the creator and can be very loyal as daily viewers. It's a curious mix of live direct-interaction fan forum, half-processed audio-visual background on a second screen while you're doing something else, tips and tricks programme and gossip column. It's absolutely bewildering to go into cold!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2022)

Madness


----------



## Rob Ray (Nov 13, 2022)

Just the logical evolution of virtualised lifestyles really.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 17, 2022)

Something called warzone 2. I'm fucking terrible at it, but it's free and fun. I feel like there should be servers that run "walking" games like they do with football


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 18, 2022)

If anyone on xbox is playing Warzone, help a brother out and add me as a friend for some team play


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 18, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> why would you watch a game instead of playing?  what is there to get out of it unless you're invested as a player?


Sometimes it's easier to watch play throughs to learn a game. Like Paradox Grand Strategy stuff that can appear overwhelming to a new player. Learning the start-up procedure for a Boeing 737 study-level sim by PMDG will take either constant study of the manual or a bit of watching how it's done.
Aside from that though, I occasional watch people playing D&D simply because I'm a bit jealous that I can't. And it can be fun, depending on the game.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2022)

God Of War: Ragnorak - just more of the same really, nothing surprising or outstanding about it but I ain’t complaining. 
Also replaying Far Cry 3 as it’s loads of fun.
Wanna play this:








						Tonight We Riot
					

Tonight We Riot is a revolutionary crowd brawler about worker liberation and lobbing molotovs at mech suits & crazy bosses!




					tonightweriot.com


----------



## Chz (Nov 21, 2022)

Can't see more God of War as a bad thing. Sometimes they end up "improving" the gameplay to the point where it's not as fun. Case in point, Doom(2016) vs Doom Eternal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2022)

Chz said:


> Can't see more God of War as a bad thing. Sometimes they end up "improving" the gameplay to the point where it's not as fun. Case in point, Doom(2016) vs Doom Eternal.


I like how they've made it more accessible but wish all games would let you skip tricky fight scenes if you get bored. I dunno how people can watch this as I find myself wishing I could skip all the lengthy scenes and just replace them with short synopses so you can forego all the Norse the suboptimum Warhammer-bad portentous gravelly dialogue nonsense, and move on


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2022)

Not right now, but just nine sleeps to go…


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 23, 2022)

Having given up of BF2042 (Season three launched yesterday so just might give another try) , COD Modern Warefare II is my go to game at the moment.

I've never used the sniper rifles as my go to weapons but playing the map Shoothouse, camping the middle lane and getting headshots is so satisfiying.

Going to give 'Everybody's Gone To The Rapture' another try at some point. Had it on the PS4 but didn't finish it, will try again on the PS5.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2022)

Got Metro Exodus for less then a tenner on Steam and started it tonight. Not as pretty as say Cyberpunk but the Ray tracing does look nice.

Also picked up Fallout 4 for a fiver. Did on PS4 and completed it some years ago. Part of me would quite like to revisit it on PC, but maybe that's not a good time sync.


----------



## Demoniac (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm playing Age of Empires Definitive Edition (remastered in 2021). Nice graphics. 

Also played a game of Heroes of Might & Magic 3 for nostalgia. Gameplay still holds up.


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2022)

I bought Tenderfoot Tactics and Cult of the Lamb in the sale. TT is quite fun, bit hard to get my head round but looks interesting. Not tried Cult yet.

Apart from that still addicted to TW: Warhammer 3. Dwarfs this time. "shoot the wazzocks" etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2022)

Currently playing way too much Magic the Gathering on Arena! I used to play back in the 90s and this scratches that itch very nicely without the need to spend a small fortune each year to stay current!

If anyone else plays I’m the same name on there.😉


----------



## 8ball (Nov 26, 2022)

Robo Recall Unplugged.

Good silly fun.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 1, 2022)

Just finished Chorus on the PS4. 

It's a Space based shooter, set in the far future. There's an overarching quasi-religous theme that's vaguely Star Wars-esque. 
Plus there's a sentient ship. 


It's all very silly and I loved it.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Just finished Chorus on the PS4.
> 
> It's a Space based shooter, set in the far future. There's an overarching quasi-religous theme that's vaguely Star Wars-esque.
> Plus there's a sentient ship.
> ...



That sounds like fun - Black Friday purchase?


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 1, 2022)

8ball said:


> That sounds like fun - Black Friday purchase?


It's on the PS Now.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> It's on the PS Now.



… which I have just nabbed a sneaky free trial of… 

Do games get deleted at the end of the trial?


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 1, 2022)

Just started playing Fallout New Vegas as I’m getting impatient for the new Skyrim.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Just started playing Fallout New Vegas as I’m getting impatient for the new Skyrim.



Think you might be impatient for a while yet, but FNV is a great game.
Though I made it a bit too easy for myself by cleaning up playing “caravan”.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 1, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Just started playing Fallout New Vegas as I’m getting impatient for the new Skyrim.


I started playing Skyrim again for the same reasons. And Fallout 4. But got bored too quickly as I remember too much. Got a few hours out of Oblivion for similar reasons but it's a smaller game. Bethesda are supposed to be bringing out a space game in a similar vein. But I heard that rumour about three years ago lol.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I started playing Skyrim again for the same reasons. And Fallout 4. But got bored too quickly as I remember too much. Got a few hours out of Oblivion for similar reasons but it's a smaller game. Bethesda are supposed to be bringing out a space game in a similar vein. But I heard that rumour about three years ago lol.



I thought the big space game was nearly out.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 1, 2022)

8ball said:


> I thought the big space game was nearly out.


Is it? I don't read the game press that much tbh but usually hear WOM.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 1, 2022)

OK, next year. Zzzzzzzzz. But there's a website and shit so it's happening. 
BTW I'd recommend Fallout 76 (but not as a co-op) but not Elder Scrolls online. The latter is totally shit.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Is it? I don't read the game press that much tbh but usually hear WOM.



Was meant to be out Nov 11th but has been delayed a little. 

Some info here from just a few days ago:









						Starfield: Everything you need to know about Bethesda's space odyssey
					

Starfield is coming to Xbox Series X and PC in 2023, and we have all the details




					www.gamesradar.com


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 1, 2022)

8ball said:


> Was meant to be out Nov 11th but has been delayed a little.
> 
> Some info here from just a few days ago:
> 
> ...


Good stuff. I need some new Bethesda.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 1, 2022)

8ball said:


> Think you might be impatient for a while yet, but FNV is a great game.
> Though I made it a bit too easy for myself by cleaning up playing “caravan”.



Caravan?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Good stuff. I need some new Bethesda.



I saw a lot of whining from the PC Master Race about the graphics, so maybe they’re polishing them up a bit.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Caravan?











						Caravan (game)
					

Caravan is a card game played by caravan guards and travelers in the Mojave Wasteland. Text below in monotype font is verbatim transcript from the Collector's Edition vault playing cards deck. A free 54 card starter deck and game instructions can be received from Ringo in Goodsprings. This deck...




					fallout.fandom.com


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 1, 2022)

8ball said:


> I saw a lot of whining from the PC Master Race about the graphics, so maybe they’re polishing them up a bit.


Blimey. I think Skyrim still holds up to a certain degree. And not everyone has a 4090 with 4TB SSD space to spare.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2022)

"Ghosts of Tsushima". I'm enjoying it, I am    but it's not quite as compelling as I'd hoped. Beautiful to look at though


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 1, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I started playing Skyrim again for the same reasons. And Fallout 4. But got bored too quickly as I remember too much. Got a few hours out of Oblivion for similar reasons but it's a smaller game. Bethesda are supposed to be bringing out a space game in a similar vein. But I heard that rumour about three years ago lol.



I’ve started Enderal: Forgotten Stories. Not far in but it’s v good so far. Might be welcome if you haven’t tried it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 1, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> I’ve started Enderal: Forgotten Stories. Not far in but it’s v good so far. Might be welcome if you haven’t tried it.


Cheers, will check it out.


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Ghosts of Tsushima". I'm enjoying it, I am    but it's not quoite as compelling as I'd hoped. Beautiful to look at though


Had a very love hate relationship with that game.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2022)

tommers said:


> Had a very love hate relationship with that game.


I couldn’t finish it as it got too hard but it looks lush


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> … which I have just nabbed a sneaky free trial of…
> 
> Do games get deleted at the end of the trial?


Unfortunately, yes.

It's worth keeping it though, it (for me anyway) works out cheaper then buying a video game every month or whatever.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 2, 2022)

Cult of the Lamb. It's started very well.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 2, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Unfortunately, yes.
> 
> It's worth keeping it though, it (for me anyway) works out cheaper then buying a video game every month or whatever.



The game looks longer than I expected for a space combat jaunt, so I might be doing that.


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Cult of the Lamb. It's started very well.


Yes, me too. I really like it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2022)

Late to the party as always, but fired up Vermintide 2 yesterday for the first time. Enjoyed it quite a lot, hyper violent killing of wave after wave of rat men things. Graphically really pretty as well and also probably the first multiplayer thing I've done in years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

Got the PS Plus games this month, so Mass Effect 1, 2 and 3 - bag of boring shite. V disappointing.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Got the PS Plus games this month, so Mass Effect 1, 2 and 3 - bag of boring shite. V disappointing.



You think that’s boring?

I just loaded up Death Stranding.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> You think that’s boring?
> 
> I just loaded up Death Stranding.


That’s very boring too!


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> You think that’s boring?
> 
> I just loaded up Death Stranding.


Only game I've fell asleep whilst playing. 

(Incidentally, its that time of year again - I've started playing Skyrim again.)


----------



## souljacker (Dec 13, 2022)

Lego Star Wars The Skywalker Saga is on gamepass and it is a lot of fun!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Only game I've fell asleep whilst playing.
> 
> (Incidentally, its that time of year again - I've started playing Skyrim again.)


it reminds me of the time I had to move house by myself and only had a big rucksack to assist me


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Just started playing Fallout New Vegas as I’m getting impatient for the new Skyrim.



Had another go at this and again found it a miserable experience. Everything's the same colour and the combat system is just shit beyond comprehension.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 13, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Had another go at this and again found it a miserable experience. Everything's the same colour and the combat system is just shit beyond comprehension.



Yea, I haven’t gone back to it. People do love it for the relatively complex characters mind.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> it reminds me of the time I had to move house by myself and only had a big rucksack to assist me



It’s quite meditative, though.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 13, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> (Incidentally, its that time of year again - I've started playing Skyrim again.)


I tried recently. I remember it too well.  I did better with Oblivion recently and reckon I could do another run of Fallout 3.


----------



## Chz (Dec 13, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Lego Star Wars The Skywalker Saga is on gamepass and it is a lot of fun!


I thought they'd gone full Ubisoft and crammed in so much extra content and collectables and bonuses and extra characters that they forgot to put a game in there. Honestly much preferred the older Lego SW games.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 14, 2022)

Just reinstalled Frostpunk, going to give that another try.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 14, 2022)

I've been having a quick go at Deathloop, which I picked up dirt cheap.  Quite impressed so far.


----------



## Supine (Dec 14, 2022)

Finding Cyberpunk 2077 mixed. Great graphics and open world. Some of the fight scenes are tough though. You don’t get any warning you’re about to die which is annoying.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 14, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I've been having a quick go at Deathloop, which I picked up dirt cheap.  Quite impressed so far.



Just looked it up and the premise sounds really interesting.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 14, 2022)

Deep Rock Galactic. I require team mates!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2022)

Supine said:


> Finding Cyberpunk 2077 mixed. Great graphics and open world. Some of the fight scenes are tough though. You don’t get any warning you’re about to die which is annoying.


You do, it just takes a while to notice where the indicator is! The fights are easy enough if you mess with the accessibility settings too


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 15, 2022)

I loved cyberpunk and unusualy for me found it finished to quickly. One game I'm actually looking forward to the DLC.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 15, 2022)

Just sticking The Witcher 3 on my PS5 so as I can pick up the next gen update.  Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## souljacker (Dec 15, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Just sticking The Witcher 3 on my PS5 so as I can pick up the next gen update.  Anyone tried it yet?


Riddled with bugs apparently. Might just be the PC version but this is CD Project Red we are dealing with.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 15, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Riddled with bugs apparently. Might just be the PC version but this is CD Project Red we are dealing with.



Yeah, I read one review that said that.  Might leave it until it's fixed!


----------



## Supine (Dec 15, 2022)

Just ordered PS5 FIFA 22 for £19. The World Cup has got me in the mood


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 15, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Just sticking The Witcher 3 on my PS5 so as I can pick up the next gen update.  Anyone tried it yet?



I picked it up in a recent steam sale for a fiver! I played it on PS4 and it was very pretty, so I might be tempted to try again on PC once they've fixed the bugs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 19, 2022)

I'm enjoying Vermintide 2 more then I thought, only picked up as I was ill and it was very cheap. It's good for a quick game and the multiplayer thing works. I actually just paid for some the DLC which I rarely do. Although it was on one of those key sites, I'm not sure why Steam let them exist, but I'm not complaining. 

Hopefully have a new graphics card arriving in time for xmas. I've been wanting one since I started PC gaming again, about a year ago, so it will be nice to play things that aren't on GFN. Frustratingly I was thinking of playing Outer Worlds, but doesn't look like it's got widescreen support.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 19, 2022)

I've been playing GTA5 online with a mate. Essentially just a shooting and driving game with a bit of grind but isn't that what all action games are?


----------



## souljacker (Dec 19, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I picked it up in a recent steam sale for a fiver! I played it on PS4 and it was very pretty, so I might be tempted to try again on PC once they've fixed the bugs.


Bugs apparently fixed by an update today


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> Just looked it up and the premise sounds really interesting.



It's an intriguing game, though you probably have to be a bit better at stealth than I am to play it well...


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 23, 2022)

Still looking for more buddies to help me in some missions on Deep Rock Galactic (for PC). ROCK AND STONE!


----------



## 8ball (Dec 23, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It's an intriguing game, though you probably have to be a bit better at stealth than I am to play it well...



I’m pretty good at stealth games - one for the list I think.

At the moment I’ve got back into In Death: Unchained (VR celestial horror archery roguelite).  Picked it up and seem to have got significantly better at the game in the intervening gap.


----------

